# Der Freak-Thread



## MB-Locke (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi @ all,

da hier in letzter Zeit sehr viele einzelne Beiträge zum Fusion Freak eröffnet wurden u. das alles sehr unübersichtlich wird hier nun der ultimative, allumfassende Thread für alle Freak-Rider u. -Interessenten.

Hier dürft ihr alles zum Freak und Freak Extreme posten, fragen, Erfahrungen preisgeben und vergleichen.

Na dann, fangt mal alle fleißig an 

MB-Locke


Edith sagt: Hi @Mods, vllt. könnt ihr ja die anderen Beiträge aus den letzten Tagen zum Freak gleich hier zusammenschieben...


----------



## Brausa (12. Dezember 2006)

Dann fange ich mal an ;-)
Wieviel muss man real (d.h. mit Rabatten) ca. investieren um ein anstÃ¤ndiges Freak zu bekommen (150...160mm absenkbarer Federweg vorne, Loise Bremsen, XT-Ausstattung,...also in etwas so wie das Cube Fritzz in der Loise Version)?
Die Promo-Ausstattung sagt mir leider nicht zu und wenn ich Online zusammenstelle bin ich schnell bei knapp 4000â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (12. Dezember 2006)

da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen ... na dem was ich bisher so erfahren habe bei meinen recherchen kannst du (richtige) rabatte bei fusion so gut wie vergessen :-( darum muss ich noch ein bisschen sparen ....

fusion fahren ist und bleibt wohl ein exklusives vergnügen


----------



## MB-Locke (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

da kann ich sideshowbob leider nur zustimmen... richtig fette Rabatte, so wie es bei manch anderen "Marken" gibt, sind bei Fusion nicht drin. Fusion ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) was exklusives 

Der Preis mit ner Lyrik U-Turn oder der neuen All Mountain mit Steckachse sollte so für ein neues Freak in o. g. Ausstattung bei ca. 3,5k liegen, evtl. darüber, je nach dem, was du noch für Goodies (z. B. LRS, Lenker/Vorbau usw) haben möchtest. Drunter wirst du es nicht bekommen, mit ner Pike wäre es günstiger. Warte mal ab, ob es sowas in einer Promo-Line geben wird, vllt. tut sich ja da was?! Evtl. kannst du auch bei einem Fusion-Händler ein Vorführbike aus 06 zu nem guten Preis ergattern, da ist dann bestimmt das ein oder andere % drin.

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## Brausa (12. Dezember 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da kann ich sideshowbob leider nur zustimmen... richtig fette Rabatte, so wie es bei manch anderen "Marken" gibt, sind bei Fusion nicht drin. Fusion ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) was exklusives



Ich weiss zwar, dass dies ein Freak âFanâ Thread ist, aber um so einer zu werden, wÃ¼rden mich Argumente interessieren um den hÃ¶heren Preis gegenÃ¼ber dem Fritzz zu bezahlen. Da dieses ja auch ein deutsches Rad, mit gleichem Hinterbau-Prinzip ist, fallen diese beiden Argumente weg(?)


----------



## Maxzibit (12. Dezember 2006)

also 2 kumples von mir hatten beide ein freak, nach 3. und 6. monaten waren beide durch. Gebrochen sind sie hinten am Dämpfer, die 07 haben da jetzt eine verstärkung, also muss dass problem dann schon öfters aufgetreten sein.
Als die Rahmen dann zurück kamen, war der 1. schlecht geschweisst, und bei dem anderen haben sie Teile ausgetauscht, die nachher nicht mehr gepasst haben. Außerdem mussten alle neuen Gewinde komplett neu geschnitten werden, weil da auch keine Schraube reinging.


----------



## zoomi (12. Dezember 2006)

Das Fritzz is made in Taiwan und das Freak ist handmade in Germany - nur so zum Thema Standort (sagt nix über die Qualität). Das Freak lässt sich definitiv leichter aufbauen, weil das Fritzz ein 83mm Tretlager und einen 150mm breiten Hinterbau hat. Der Fusion Hinterbau spricht nach meinem Eindruck sensibler an - das kann allerdings auch am Swinger Dämpfer im Cube liegen (SPV halt).

Nur so ein paar Unterschiede...

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Schreiner (12. Dezember 2006)

Warum Fusion und warum nicht Cube???

Weil eben Fusion Fuison ist und ich trotz eines Rahmenbruchs über Qualität und service bei Fusion nix kommen lasse. Ich wurde bisher immer Perfekt behandelt und bin zufrieden.
 Liegt natürlich auch immer zu einem sehr sehr großen Teil am Händler. Deswegen Schmitti Merci bisch dr größte.
Ronny ruf Deinen noch Vorgesetzten mal von der Kundschaft weg und zeig Ihm das hier


----------



## karle71 (12. Dezember 2006)

Wieder mal ne Frage zum Thema Dämpfer fürs Freak. Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen ...

Hatte zuerst den German Answer drin - super Ansprechverhalten, doch leider sehr progressiv bzw. relativ viel Sag und dennoch kein Ausnutzen des ganzen Federwegs. Hab dann über Fusion den speziell abgestimmten Fox Float R erhalten. Dieser nutzt den Federweg zwar super aus (hat auch 55mm Hub, welche komplett genutz werden), allerdings wirkt er trotz mind. 500km Einfahrzeit im Gelände total überdämpft in der Druckstufe, fährt sich absolut bockig....

Wie siehts mir euren Erfahrungen aus zum Thema Fox Float R und hat jemand evt. schon den DT Swiss 225 im Freak verbaut?


----------



## ronnyleknuz (12. Dezember 2006)

A:" ich hab ein geiles freak"
B:" also ich glaube cube hat die bessere homepage und das system ist auch besser, gerade das fritz..."
lol

selbst wenn man hier frizz nund freak auf die wage stellt, sei das qualitativ, technisch, oder preislich fließt bei vielen so wenig objektives in die schlußendliche meinung ein, dass es grad mal wurst ist, welches rad das bessere  ist. allein die aussage, dass man hier argumentieren soll warum das freak gekauft wird und nicht das frizz um ein freak fan forum zu machen ist sehr peinlich.

@brausa
man zahlt keinen höheren preis gegenüber dem frizz. man kauft ein anderes rad, ein original, ein rad das für dich gebaut wird und nicht wie das frizz nicht zu bekommen ist vor februar nächsten jahres,weil die stange von dem es kommt noch von taiwanesischen kinderhänden geschnitzt werden muss. 

individualität, exklusivität und qualität. wer sich das nicht leisten kann, kauft halt das frizz. wer sich das nicht leisten will, soll sich nicht aufregen das man sich soetwas leisten könnte(das beziehe ich nicht auf dich persönlich!)
und kauft sich das frizz oder ein rocky mountain oder ein stevens oder oder oder.


----------



## Freeerider81 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ronnyleknuz und Schreiner

Ich kann euch in jedem Punkt nur voll zustimmen! 
Die, die sich kein Fusion leisten könne/wollen, die sollen eben was anderes fahren! 

Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (12. Dezember 2006)

@karle:

ich glaube zoomi wars, der schon mal über dieses Thema in einem der unzähligen Threads darüber gesprochen (ein Grund für diesen Thread hier). Die Problematik ist anscheinend hier schon bekannt.

Soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, hat zoomi den Dämpfer bei einem Tuner gehabt (ich meine, er heißt "push" u. ist in England oder ähnlich) u. seitdem ist das viel besser. Nach 500km solltest du aber im Vergleich zum Anfang schon eine deutliche Verbesserung feststellen können, auch wenn er immer noch zäher ist, als du vllt. möchtest.



Ich selbst bin noch kein Fritzz gefahren u. habe es auch nicht vor, bin mit meinem Freak sehr zufrieden u. werde in nächster Zeit vermutlich kein Bike in dieser Kategorie anschaffen. An sich ist das Fritzz rein von den Daten schon ein Pendant zum Freak, doch wirklich vergleichbar ist es nicht. Der Hinterbau ist breiter (wurde bereits erwähnt) u. soweit ich weiß, ist das Fritzz auch für den Bikepark freigegeben, was das Freak definitiv nicht ist!!!!
Dass es bei div. Schwingen beim Freak Probleme gab, hat Bodo hier vor kurzer Zeit verkündet, deshalb gab es da ja auch eine Veränderung, mit der das Problem jetzt behoben zu sein scheint. 

Außerdem finde ich es nicht fair dem Hersteller gegenüber, wenn man hier breittritt, was alles schief gelaufen ist. Natürlich kann immer mal ein Fehler vorkommen, doch wenn Fusion das Problem behebt, dann ist doch die Sache gegessen, oder? Ok, man kann darüber diskutieren (ist ja schließlich ein Herstellerforum hier), es kommt aber auch ein bisschen auf den Ton an und der ist hier bei Fusion m. E. nicht ok. Bitte daraus jetzt keine weitere Diskussion starten, dafür ist dieser Thread nicht da! Ich hoffe, jeder hat seinen Spaß mit seinem Fusion-Bike, Probleme kann es immer geben, aber fragt euch alle mal ehrlich, ob ihr das Bike dem definierten Einsatzbereich auch widmet oder nicht.

Nix für Ungut

MB-Locke


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich hatte ein 05 freak , und habs verkauft !!Aber nicht weil ich damit unzufrieden war, sondern weil ich mir das 07 kaufen will. Für mich das geniale bike,nie propleme damit gehabt.
gruss metzi


----------



## El Papa (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre meins mit Rohloff, wie vermutlich wenige hier und bin sehr zufrieden. Da das Freak auch bergauf sehr gut funktioniert hat man da keine Nachteile. Es ist immer nur so ärgerlich wenn man unten am Berg auf den Rest der Truppe warten muss. Ich habe den Kauf in keinster Weise bereut. Das Freak hat den grossen Vorteil, dass es je nach Einsatzgebiet ausgestattet einen sehr grossen Spielraum zulässt. Wers derbe mag, da wiegts 15-16kg und bei denen die einfach nur mehr Federweg haben wollen, kommt man auch auf 13-14kg.


----------



## saturno (12. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar, dass dies ein Freak Fan Thread ist, aber um so einer zu werden, würden mich Argumente interessieren um den höheren Preis gegenüber dem Fritzz zu bezahlen. Da dieses ja auch ein deutsches Rad, mit gleichem Hinterbau-Prinzip ist, fallen diese beiden Argumente weg(?)




das stimmt so nicht ganz, die Hinterbauten sind ähnlich. Lt. Bodo ist das Cube Prinzip eine ältere Version seines Float Links. Aber das sollte Bodo am besten selbst kommentieren.


----------



## MB-Locke (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

also, wie ich schon sagte, ich habe kein Vergleich mit einem Fritzz, brauche ich aber auch nicht unbedingt...

Mein Freak ist genau das, was ich unter einem Bike mit sehr weitem Einsatzbereich verstehe. Ich fahre damit Touren daheim, im Schwarzwald u. in den Alpen, auf knackigen u. ruppigen Trails macht es irre Spaß u. den ein oder anderen leichten Sprung nehme ich damit sehr gerne. Der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr gut u. unauffällig, es ist einfach so, wie mans braucht... An sich ist der Rahmen gut steif/stabil, man fährt genau dahin, wo man auch hingelenkt hat (ist am Anfang etwas komisch bzw. gewöhnungsbedürftig, das sehr direkte Gefühl), im Wiegetritt verwindet sich nix u. auch bei harten Brocken oder schnellen Schlägen kommt der Hinterbau immer sehr gut mit u. rückt nicht mehr Federweg raus als notwendig. Kehren nimmt man sehr genau u. direkt, man sitzt wirklich im Bike u. nicht oben drauf. Einfach ein hammermäßiges Gerät, ich gebe mein 06er Freak so schnell nicht mehr her! Einzig die Pike vorne wird evtl. ausgetauscht, aber nicht weil sie nicht gut ist (im Gegenteil, eine wunderbare Gabel), sondern weil sie vermutlich in 07 irgendwann einer Lyrik oder Wotan weichen muss. Einzig bei sehr steilen Abfahrten ist mir der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil, aber das ist evtl. auch pers. Vorliebe o. ä.

Einfach testen, wundern, weitertesten, freuen, sparen, kaufen und dann nur noch 

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## zoomi (12. Dezember 2006)

Ist schon komisch - von Fusion Fahrern kommt fast ausschließlich begeistertes Feedback insbesondere in puncto Fahreigenschaften und auch  mal bei Problemen. Irgendwelche negativen Gerüchte, Gelaber usw. kommen meist von Leuten die gar kein Fusion fahren....

back to Freak...
Mann muss sich den Einsatzbereich des Freak auch aufgrund des Gewichts vor Augen führen - Beispiel Freak 06 in Grösse S ohne Dämpfer 2,8 Kg, da schliesst sich ein dauerhafter Einsatz im Bikepark logischerweise aus. 
Zum Vergleich Whip Extreme 07 ohne Dämpfer 4,1 Kg.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## föhnflieger (13. Dezember 2006)

Is nicht komisch - ist gut so  

Ich hab nach relativ kurzer Zeit einen Lagerschaden am Hinterbau gehabt - wurde anstandslos getauscht und war wohl ein Einzelfall.

Für mich ist das Freak immer noch das BESTE Bike für meinen Einsatzbereich, lange anstrengende Uphills und knifflige Trails runter. Fahrwerk ungeschlagen  
Wenn ich mir da so manche andere Konstruktionen so anschau   mit denen möcht ich nicht 3h Bergauf fahren.....selbst mit noch so absenkbaren Gabeln....


----------



## Yoshi-24 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Ich muss leider mal eine andere Frage in den Raum werfen! Wie ist es denn mit dem Freak? Kann man damit auch noch springen und leicht droppen? Oder wäre dafür ein Freak EX besser geeignet? Zum Freak EX: ist es genauso uphill und Tourentauglich, wie das "normale" Freak? Ich denke, ein Whiplash ist zum Touren nicht mehr unbedingt geeignet...


Yoshi


----------



## ronnyleknuz (13. Dezember 2006)

@ yshi

Das freak ist nicht zum droppen ausgelegt!
Das freak ex ist die Slopestyle-Variante, die auch für bikepark freigegeben ist.

Das Whiplash ist auf jeden Fall tourentauglich. Von fusion wird es sogar als Rad für Alpenüberquerungen ausgeschrieben. zu Freeridetoure ist es natürlich auch da. auch Bikepark. Die Drops sollten halt noch im Rahmenndes "normalen" liegen.


----------



## Schreiner (13. Dezember 2006)

Also ist das Freak wieder nur ein CC Bike mit dem ich auf Schotter fahren darf und auf einem Sentiero 601 vor einer 50cm Stufe absteige und es darüberhebe???

Ist es jetzt ein Enduro oder ein Marathonbike???

darf ich mit nem freak ne Treppe runter fahren???


----------



## Kanventsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Yoshi-24 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich muss leider mal eine andere Frage in den Raum werfen! Wie ist es denn mit dem Freak? Kann man damit auch noch springen und leicht droppen? Oder wäre dafür ein Freak EX besser geeignet? Zum Freak EX: ist es genauso uphill und Tourentauglich, wie das "normale" Freak? Ich denke, ein Whiplash ist zum Touren nicht mehr unbedingt geeignet...
> 
> 
> Yoshi



Bodo hat gesagt, dass das Freak EX den Rohrsatz des normalen Whiplash hat, Geo ist die gleiche. Mehrgewicht je nach Grösse, in M sollten es ca. 300g sein.
Ich habe kein Fusion, hätte aber gerne ein Freak 07, nur fehlen mir ca. 3500Euronen

B.


----------



## Yoshi-24 (13. Dezember 2006)

ooooooooooookay. Das mit den Touren klingt ja super! Das heißt, ich könnte mit dem Whiplash auch stinknormale Touren fahren (viel bergauf) ohne das mir der Kopf platzt? Oder auch (mal) ne Familientour (holland und Trekkingrad Ahoi  ) Das wär ja super!
Sorry, das ich das nicht in den Whiplash Thread schreibe!


Yoshi


----------



## ronnyleknuz (13. Dezember 2006)

@yoshi

ja das geht. ein bischen fahrerische fitness solltest du haben.


@schreiner

was sind dennd as für fragen???!

50 cm sind kein drop
es ist ein enduro, darfst auch ein paar treppen fahren, aber das hast du mit alex auchs chon gemacht und auch anderes*grins*


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2006)

weiss jamand , obs das 07 freak( nicht Ex) auch mit fox van (stahlfeder) dämpfer gibt


----------



## MB-Locke (13. Dezember 2006)

@peter: 

wie jetzt, mit Fox Van... meinst du die 36 Van, ist ja die Stahlfedervariante mit 160mm als Gabel oder meinst du den Fox Vanilla Dämpfer???

eigentlich sollte doch bestimmt beides erhältlich sein, oder nicht?!


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> @peter:
> 
> wie jetzt, mit Fox Van... meinst du die 36 Van, ist ja die Stahlfedervariante mit 160mm als Gabel oder meinst du den Fox Vanilla Dämpfer???
> 
> eigentlich sollte doch bestimmt beides erhältlich sein, oder nicht?!



Dämpfer meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (13. Dezember 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> @ yshi
> 
> Das freak ist nicht zum droppen ausgelegt!
> Das freak ex ist die Slopestyle-Variante, die auch für bikepark freigegeben ist.
> ...



Was verstehst du unter droppen?
Selbst mein jetziges CC/Tour MTB der 1600-Leichtbau-Klasse hält einen 50cm Drop locker aus (Laufräder sind nicht mehr die originalen). Wenn man sich ein Rad mit 160mm Federweg kauft (das zudem mehr als doppelt so teuer ist) kann man, denke ich ,ein bisschen mehr erwarten. Wenn du unter drops aber Profi-Freerider verstehst, die von haushohen Hindernissen runterspringen ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## zoomi (13. Dezember 2006)

50 cm sind nie ein Thema - allerdings sind Drops von mehreren Metern seit der Verbreitung der Bikparks nicht nur den sog. Profi-Freeridern vorbehalten, die machen sehr viele Leute auch mit total ungeeingneten Rädern.
Das Freak ist vom Konzept her - ein Spaßrad mit sehr guten Uphill-Eigenschaften und einer Vorliebe für enge und technische Trails. Stufen und kleine Drops sehr gerne - dauerhafter Bikeparkeinsatz eher nicht.

Siehe meine Aussagen zum Gewicht.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## ronnyleknuz (13. Dezember 2006)

also 50cm sind kein drop...
Das ist ein abrollbares Hindernis.

alles ab einem meter. man sollte nur verstehen, dass manche räder halt die starken seitenkräfte nicht aufnehmen wie ein freerider, das ist halt das freak nicht...

ja


----------



## Pitbulltrader (14. Dezember 2006)

Also,
meiner Meinung nach,limitiert beim Freak nur das Gewicht des Fahrers den Drop.
Bei mir 76 Kilo Nackt geht mit Float R, 2m mit 13bar.Wenn man also leichter ist gehts halt noch ein bisschen höher. Solange der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt,sollte das dem Rahmen auch keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten.Es braucht sich also niemand der vom cc oder Enduro Light aufs Freak steigt Gedanken über die Tauglichkeit dieses genialen Enduro zu machen.


----------



## MB-Locke (14. Dezember 2006)

Es kommt auch ganz drauf an, wie gesprungen oder besser wie gelandet wird... Leute mit guter Technik bringen da ein Bike wie das Freak nicht so schnell an die Grenzen, wo bei Otto-Normal-Biker (wie wahrscheinlich fast alle hier im Forum) diese eher erreichen. Teamfahrer Guido Tschugg wird da wahrscheinlich mehr "rausholen" als andere...

Eine Kante oder Treppe oder auch mal ein Sprung von nem Meter sollte das Bike aushalten, solange sauber gelandet wird u. man sich nicht wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Bike bewegt, dass es nur so durch den Federweg rauscht... wie aber gesagt wurde, für den Bikepark gibts andere -> s. Freak EX


----------



## ronnyleknuz (14. Dezember 2006)

so hätten wir das geklärt *g*


----------



## Elektromaulwurf (14. Dezember 2006)

so.. hab jetzt auch mein freak. also kein 07er modell. das hab ich nach langen hin und her abgeharkt und mir ein "altes" aussm laden geschnappt. 

Hab mir heute dann nich die Domain 318IS geordert. Fotos gibts erst wenn ich die Gabel eingebaut habe. Die NIXXON ist echt en scheußlicher Anblick. 
Kommt aber erst Anfang Januar. Also, watch out!

YOYO.


----------



## Tim777 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

die Frage nach dem Droppen mit dem Freak wollte ich gestern schon stellen, sah dann aber in diesem thread, dass Ihr schon am diskutieren seid. Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass 1 m gar kein Problem fürs Freak ist. Meine Frage war nur, wie viel geht wirklich, ohne dauerhaft das Rad zu beschädigen?

Überrascht hat mich die Aussage in bike 11/05, in der auch das Raid SL getestet wurde: "sogar zwei Meter Hohe Drops stellen eher den Fahrer als das Fusion "Raid SL" vor Probleme." (S. 25, rechts oben) Wohlgemerkt, hier ist von Raid SL die Rede. Dann müsste es nach bike mit dem Freak noch höher gehen.

Also liebe Biker, was meint Ihr? Ich würde mich auch freuen, was von Fusion selbst zu dem Thema zu hören.

Grüße aus dem Taunus, Tim777


----------



## MB-Locke (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi Tim,

die offizielle Aussage von Fusion (habe ich selbst von Bodo+Günther sowie die von meinem Händler) ist die, dass das Freak keine Freigabe für den Bikepark-Einsatz hat. Hohe Sprünge (->also Drops) sind ebenso nicht dauerhaft gut für den Rahmen (weil Überlastung) und deshalb zu unterlassen. Wer es trotzdem machen will, hat keine Garantie u. geht auf eigenes Risiko. Dafür gibt es andere Bikes von Fusion...

Dass die Bike das Raid SL im Test zum droppen hernimmt, wage ich hier mal stark zu bezweifeln, da wird einfach zuviel Blödsinn geschrieben. Nur weil ein Rahmen viel Federweg hat, muss er nicht gleich hardcoretauglich u. ultrastabil sein. Ein Raid SL ist ein komfortables ("Leichtbau-") Touren-/All-Mountain-/wasauchimmer-Fully mit ca. 135mm Federweg. Dass damit im Test gesprungen wird glaube ich schon, dass die aber damit 2m droppen glaube ich erst wenn ich es gesehen habe 

Weiter wurde oben schon geschrieben kommt es auch drauf an, ob man dauerhaft, also immer wieder, damit droppt und wie gut die Fahr- bzw. Sprung-/Lande-technik des Fahrers ist. Es kann natürlich jeder mit seinem Bike machen, was er für richtig hält, aber dann sollten bitte auch solche Diskussionen über Rahmenbrüche u. was auch immer eben immer sachlich u. ehrlich (!!!!!!) ablaufen. Für den Park u. Gröberes gibt es statt dem Freak das Freak EX, wo ist das Problem??

Grüße u. jetzt back to topic

MB-Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyleknuz (15. Dezember 2006)

ja pliiiies


----------



## Schreiner (15. Dezember 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> ja pliiiies



Was willst Du wiplash fahrer eigentlich???

Warst Du nicht der der seine Boxxer Doppelbrücke bei ner misserablen landung zerstört hat???
Also geh mal rüber in den wiplssh Fred aber zackig jetzt  

Wir müssen demnächst mal Biken gehen, Alex Uwe Du und meiner einer, sags dem Schmittchen schon ne ganze weile ;-)


----------



## ronnyleknuz (15. Dezember 2006)

@schreiner

erst mal lernst du bitte Whiplash richtig zu schreiben
und übrigens der Santiero 601 am Gardasee sollte auch ohne Sturz und Rahmenbruch zu fahren sein!!!
Und wenn man auf den einfachen Wegen am Gardasee vor der Kurve etwas langsamer fährt, muss man nach der Kurve nicht wagerecht, über den Lenker durch die Luft fliegen. Noch Fragen???

So und jetzt geh ich in den Whiplash Fred und schreib das alles nochmal an dich.

GRüßle 

der Onkel Ronny


----------



## ronnyleknuz (15. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Freeerider81 (15. Dezember 2006)

!!!!Fight!!!!


----------



## Schreiner (15. Dezember 2006)

Sehr geehrter Herr Knuz

Der normale Weg am See war leider etwas verblockt an dieser Stelle und die Kiesel waren irgendwie zu groß um sicher darauf zu landen.
Und im übrigen an Ostern gehts wieder runter also fleißig sparen und dann seh mr uns am sentiero. 

@ Alex mit dem Zwerg will ich schon lange mal fighten er traut sich nur nie und wenn ich Uwe sage das ich komme versteckt er sich immer in der Umkleidekabine.  

So aber jetzt wirklich Back to Topic.

Habe mir vorhin nen Dämpferschutz montiert aus nem alten Frontschutzblech. Bisher noch mit Kabelbindern aber da muss ich noch was gscheites basteln.
Habe die Idee vom bartenwal abgekupfert an dieser stelle nochmal Danke für Deine Mail.
Bilder kommen wenn ich mal wieder ne Cam in der Nähe habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (15. Dezember 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> die offizielle Aussage von Fusion (habe ich selbst von Bodo+Günther sowie die von meinem Händler) ist die, dass das Freak keine Freigabe für den Bikepark-Einsatz hat. Hohe Sprünge (->also Drops) sind ebenso nicht dauerhaft gut für den Rahmen (weil Überlastung) und deshalb zu unterlassen. Wer es trotzdem machen will, hat keine Garantie u. geht auf eigenes Risiko. Dafür gibt es andere Bikes von Fusion...
> 
> ...



na denn, dann sollten die Herren dies auch schriftlich in den AGB´s sowie in den Prospekten, in der Spezifikation und in den Werbeanzeigen veröffentlichen. Und Bilder mit Fahren von Fusion, welche gerade mit diesem Bike springen müßen dann geschwärzt werden. Immer das gleiche, was machen sie mit dem Bike? OH Sie fahren über den Bordstein, mh dafür haben wirs aber nicht ausgelegt. Aber sorry, haben wir vergessen Ihnen schriftlich mitzuteilen.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (16. Dezember 2006)

solltest du einen guten händler haben, wird dir dieser zu hundert prozent sagen, welches wofür nicht geeignet ist. und die die aussage mit dem bordstein it nicht dein ernst oder?!


----------



## Pitbulltrader (16. Dezember 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> solltest du einen guten händler haben, wird dir dieser zu hundert prozent sagen, welches wofür nicht geeignet ist.
> 
> Genau darum kann ich auf deinen guten Händler verzichten!Er wird dir ihm Zweifelsfall immer das schwerere Bike "empfehlen"um sich selbst abzusichern.
> Aber dir macht das ja nichts aus,du fährst ja auch Touren mit deinem Whip,mit Sattelmitte auf Höhe der Hinterachse.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (16. Dezember 2006)

moment mal....

deine ausasg eist schlichtweg falsch... ich sagte, wenn du einen guten händler hast... wenn dich dein händler auf einen schweren bock setzt um sich abzusichern, dann fällt er einfach nicht in die kategorie "gut", dann stehst du im discounter!!....

und wie ich mit meinem whiplash fahre, kannst du nicht beurteilen    


P.S.und alle händler sind ganz böse menschen


----------



## Pitbulltrader (16. Dezember 2006)

P.S.und alle händler sind ganz böse menschen[/QUOTE]

Nö,meiner nicht,weshalb ich meine Touren mit einem Freak fahre und nicht mit einem Whip.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (16. Dezember 2006)

na dann haste ja nochmal schwein gehabt, sonst müsstest du dich auch so quälen


----------



## zoomi (16. Dezember 2006)

Weicheier - ein Freak kann ja jeder hochtreten  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## ronnyleknuz (17. Dezember 2006)

lieber weiche dicke eier als  schrumpelhoden...) )


----------



## Up&Down (17. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte die diskussion mal zum thema raid sl angestoßen, da ich von fusion wissen wollte, was das ding mehr abkann im vergleich zum klassischen tourenbike. antwort bodo probst: treppen und drops bis 1 m kein problem.

also sollte ein freak doch wohl das doppelte abkönnen.

u&d


----------



## ronnyleknuz (17. Dezember 2006)

hacha mmanet lloki mun saba neff hardi de konrad mach ffuur aloehn  jkajuz jeune jejeile...

das war arabisch...
u&d lies doch bitte was oben schon steht, danke.

dann können wir das drop/freak thema mal beenden und gehen wieder back to topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (18. Dezember 2006)

hey ronnyleknuz,
du siehst an der hartnäckigkeit, mit der das thema "was kann das freak oder was darf es können" immer wieder aufkeimt, dass es die fusion-macher nicht verstanden haben, diese verunsicherung aus der welt zu räumen oder gar ins positive zu kehren. speziell durch diesen thread erscheint das freak in relativ schlechtem licht. ein freund von mir, der zwar mein freak gut kennt und auch selbst mit dem freak liebäugelt, ist nach durchsicht der obigen seiten eher geneigt, ein anderes bike zu nehmen. der tenor lautet nämlich "oh vorsicht, das freak ist ein teures teil, keinesfalls in den bikepark damit und erst recht nicht springen! wer hätteres als nur schotterautobahnen will, soll ein whiplash nehmen."

hey ihr von fusion - wie wärs damit als künftige antwort:

 "das freak ist ein geiler bock. es lässt sich herrlich über die härtesten downhills prügeln, fliegt in den fourcross-strecken wie eine 1 und zieht spurstabil seine bahnen im dualslalom. einfach ein funbike, das - made in germany- jeden cent seines stolzen preises wert ist. und mit seinen durchschnittlich 14,5 kg ist zwar kein marathon zu gewinnen, aber man kommt noch jeden alpengipfel hoch und kanns runter richtig krachen lassen!!!"

deswegen habe ich mir das teil schliesslich zugelegt. alle anderen einsatzzwecke gehen auch mit meinem alten, minderwertigen corratec hardtail, das auch mal 50cm "dropt" ohne gleich am hauptrahmen zu brechen und ohne dass die fa. corratec in foren dauernd vorm garantieverlust warnen muss. 

also - anstatt darüber zu sinieren, was denn wer wie mit dem freak machen darf, würde ich die zeit nutzen und sprünge damit üben!

lasst die kirche im dorf.


----------



## merch (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Auszug aus dem 05er Katalog:

Unter 14 kg, bis zu 152 mm Federweg, verleihen dem rassigen Long Travel Enduro-Bike einen optimalen Vortrieb. So kann man es auch im Bikepark mal richtig krachen lassen!

Empfehlung: Enduro, Leicht-Freeride

Mein Freak wiegt zwar deutlich über 14 kg; Es hat schon einiges mitgemacht. Nach wie vor ein tolles Bike. 

Die 07er Generation ist m.E. sinnvolle Evolution statt Revolution: z.B. Flacherer Steuerkopf-Winkel, steileres Sitzrohr, Edelstahl-Nadellager, etwas mehr Federweg hinten, tauglich für die neuen Enduro Gabeln, verstärkte Kettenstrebe.

Hätte ich nicht schon ein 05er Freak, würde ich mir bestimmt ein aktuelles Modell holen. 

Gruss merch


----------



## zoomi (19. Dezember 2006)

Alles nicht mehr so einfach heute - klar ist das Freak ein stabiles Bike.
Aber mit der Definition Bikeparktauglich - da wird´s ganz schwierig.
Ich lasse es im Bikepark richtig krachen - heißt:

Fahrer A: Ich fahre hauptsächlich den Funride und mache ab und zu ein paar moderate Sprünge und Drops und habe mächtig Spaß
Fahrer B: Ich fahre jedes WE in den Bikepark und nehme alle Drops und Roadgaps gerne auch über >3m

Zur Aufklärung - Fahrer B ist kein Profi-Freerider - in Winterberg gibt´s hunderte davon.
So Fahrer A kann bedenkenlos zum Freak greifen - bei B wird´s schwierig. Für was gibt es wohl ein Whiplash Extreme, ein VPFree, ein Demo 7.....
Es gilt der gesunde Menschenverstand - Bikeparktauglich ist nicht gleich Bikeparktauglich und Drop nicht gleich Drop. 

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. Dezember 2006)

zoomi du sprichst mir aus der seele... danke


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Dezember 2006)

Ein 3m Sprung sollte jedes MTB aushalten.


----------



## MB-Locke (19. Dezember 2006)

ok, ich glaube, hier reden wir von 3m Höhe(!!!) und nicht von 3m weit springen... 

nix für ungut, ich stimme auch Zoomi zu, das Freak ist ein super giles 
Fun-Bike


----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. Dezember 2006)

bekomme morgen das freak enduro team ... *schleck* ein leckerbissen mit den neuem dt swiss n´duro felgen...bin sehr gespannt... leider isses dann gleich wieder weg


----------



## zoomi (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich bitte um Fotos


----------



## Welli (19. Dezember 2006)

seht ihr - es gehz doch.
die letzten threads beinhalten auf einmal adjektive wie "rassig, toll, stabil, super geil".
da schaut die sache doch gleich anders aus.
viele freakige grüße
welli (eher "fahrer a" lieber zoomi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. Dezember 2006)

foto´s kommen bstimmt

aber wie ich schon gehört habe werden die ´nduro laufräder noch nicht da sein... schwer zu bekommen diese


----------



## fivepole (19. Dezember 2006)

Welli schrieb:


> "das freak ist ein geiler bock. es lässt sich herrlich über die härtesten downhills prügeln, fliegt in den fourcross-strecken wie eine 1 und zieht spurstabil seine bahnen im dualslalom. einfach ein funbike, das - made in germany- jeden cent seines stolzen preises wert ist. und mit seinen durchschnittlich 14,5 kg ist zwar kein marathon zu gewinnen, aber man kommt noch jeden alpengipfel hoch und kanns runter richtig krachen lassen!!!"



Exzellent, ich verneige mich  

Fivepole ...


----------



## fivepole (20. Dezember 2006)

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, was man mit einem Freak alles machen kann, dann verweise ich noch auf den älteren Thread hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229457

Und für das Auge ein paar Bilder mit meinem Freak:







Und klickst du noch:

http://www.fivepole.com/freak_04.gif
http://www.fivepole.com/freak_03.gif
http://www.fivepole.com/freak_02.gif
http://www.fivepole.com/freak_01.gif

Die spektakuläreren Sachen lass ich mal außen vor, nicht dass da jemand noch auf die Idee kommt mit Dingen wie "Garantieverlust" oder so.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Elektromaulwurf (20. Dezember 2006)

schöne foddos...


----------



## Tim777 (21. Dezember 2006)

@ fivepole

danke für deine Antwort, auch für den link zum thread "freaks in anction". Bilder sagen oft mehr als tausend Worte. Also tausend Dank, auch allen, die mitdiskutiert haben.

Grüße aus dem Taunus , tim777


----------



## ronnyleknuz (21. Dezember 2006)

@ Tim

dich kenn ich doch... oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (21. Dezember 2006)

Da ich an einem relativ günstigen 2006er Rahmen dran bin wirds vielleicht doch ein Freak und kein Fritzz. Allerdings stehe ich damit vor der Frage welche Rahmengröße fürs Freak. Ich bin 1,87m bei 90cm Schritt.

Es soll Spaß bergab machen, aber auch gut zum Rauftreten, sowie für Touren geeignet sein. 

Was denkt ihr, M oder L?


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2006)

denke L, ich bin 1.70m und habe M
gruss peter


----------



## ronnyleknuz (21. Dezember 2006)

L denke ich auch


----------



## fivepole (21. Dezember 2006)

Yo, defintiv L. Ich bin 1,74 m und fahre M.

Cheerio ...


----------



## MB-Locke (22. Dezember 2006)

also ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen... ich habe zwar auch ne Schrittlänge von 88,5 aber bin insgesamt nur 1,81 groß. Dir wäre dann bei M das Oberrohr definitiv zu kurz. Nimm auf jeden Fall das Feak in L.


----------



## Brausa (22. Dezember 2006)

Also gut, überzeugt ;-) in nehme das L

Wippt das Rad mit dem Fox Float R? Lohnt der Aufpreis zum RP3?


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Dezember 2006)

Nein, Float R reicht.


----------



## fivepole (23. Dezember 2006)

Nun, kann man den RP3 nicht auch so einstellen, dass es komplett ohne Plattform arbeitet? Ist das zutreffend, dann meine ich, es würde sich lohnen darüber nachzudenken.

Im Vergleich zu meinem alten German A Dämpfer ohne Plattform, ist der Float R mit Plattform nämlich wesentlich unsensibler.

Cheerio ...


----------



## Brausa (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi, der Float R hat keine Platform-Dämpfung.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm


----------



## fivepole (23. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi, der Float R hat keine Platform-Dämpfung.
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm



Ach Gott, schon wieder diese Diskussion? No way  

Der Float R hat eine Plattform. Leider ist er bei Fusion sogar auf die mittlere Position gesetzt. Falls du das nicht glaubst, dann schau dir deinen Dämpfer mal genau an, das ProPedal ist ja sogar draufgedruckt inklusive Settingangabe.

Oder, du checkst einen alten Thread dazu, in dem dieses Thema ausdiskutiert wurde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225219&highlight=fox+float

Aber bitte auch alles lesen. Da gab es auch ganz Schlaue, die das besser wussten  

Cheerio ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (23. Dezember 2006)

alles klar, danke für die Info. Da ich selbst noch gar kein Freak habe (bin gerade am Bestellen) wusste ich das natürlich nicht...


----------



## Brausa (28. Dezember 2006)

So,

jetzt bin ich auch angehender Fusion Freak ;-)

Rahmen Freak 2006 L in b/w mit 2007er Ausstattung: 
Lyrik 2-Step, komplett XT, Syntace Superforce + Vector DH, DT EX5.1 LRS mit Onyx Naben, Louise 203/180 Bremsen,.....zum Winterpreis 
Bin schon gespannt (in ca. 2 Wochen ist es so weit), der Kauf war sozusagen aufs Blaue.....


----------



## bikulus (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Brausa
gratuliere zum Kauf, das hört sich toll an was du da bestellt hast.
Ich bin mit meinem super zufrieden, bin nur an überlegen, ob ich auf die Lyrik umrüste. Berichte mal, wie du mit der Gabel zufrieden bist.
Kannst du mir sagen, welchen Steuerrohrwinkel du bekommen wirst?

Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## MB-Locke (28. Dezember 2006)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Brausa
> gratuliere zum Kauf, das hört sich toll an was du da bestellt hast.
> Ich bin mit meinem super zufrieden, bin nur an überlegen, ob ich auf die Lyrik umrüste. Berichte mal, wie du mit der Gabel zufrieden bist.
> Kannst du mir sagen, welchen Steuerrohrwinkel du bekommen wirst?
> ...



dito - Gratulation zu einer guten Entscheidung 

Das mit der Lyrik interessiert mich auch, also bis es soweit ist, warten wir bis dahin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!

MB-Locke


----------



## Brausa (29. Dezember 2006)

Zu den Geometriedaten (Steuerwinkel...) kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ein Bericht kommt natürlich, das wird aber noch etwas länger dauern. Allerdings kann ich keinen Vergleich zu einer anderen Steckachsengabel, wie z.B. die Pike, ziehen, da ich bisher nur eine Manitou Black Elite habe.

Im Januar wird das Bike vermutlich noch im Winterschlaf bleiben, fürs Flachland reicht ja auch mein aktuelles.


----------



## pisskopp (2. Januar 2007)

Was war das Thema hier nochmal?


----------



## Up&Down (14. Januar 2007)

Welchen Sitzwinkel hat das Freak 2007? Laut Webangaben von Fusion 73°, laut PDF-Katalog 68°. Ist der Winkel flacher als beim Raid SL?

EDIT: wenn man die Bilder von Freak und Raid SL im Katalog vermisst, ist's gleich (aber entsprechen die Fotos den Serienbikes???)

EDIT 2: aber Freak EX im Katalog: deutlich flacherer Sitzwinkel als Normal-Freak und Raid SL!

Im PDF-Katalog sind aber die Angaben für Freak und Freak EX gleich! Auf der Website gibts kein EX.

So eine Schlamperei. Die Website ist in jeder Hinsicht besch???en.


*BODO hilf - bitte um zuverlässige Geo-Angaben!*


----------



## Johnnybike (16. Januar 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> Welchen Sitzwinkel hat das Freak 2007? Laut Webangaben von Fusion 73°, laut PDF-Katalog 68°. Ist der Winkel flacher als beim Raid SL?
> 
> EDIT: wenn man die Bilder von Freak und Raid SL im Katalog vermisst, ist's gleich (aber entsprechen die Fotos den Serienbikes???)
> 
> ...



Die Geo der beiden Freaks sind ziemlich sicher dieselben. Wahrscheinlich sieht das nur wegen der Sattelstellung oder so anders aus. 

Johnny


----------



## michi250 (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,
weiß einer von euch,welche Maße die Dämpferbuchsen für den DT-Swiss ssd 225
haben müssen,um in mein 2005er Freak zu passen?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (21. Januar 2007)

Hey Freaks oder die es werden wollen!!!!

Habe gerade gelesen,dass S-Tec Sports den 06er Freakrahmen fuer 1299.-
verkaeuft!!
Weiss allerdings nicht, ob alle Groessen lieferbar sind.
Ist halt ein absoluter Toppreis!!!!
Gruss thomlau


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Januar 2007)

danke dir - ich bin im gespräch 
sie konnten mir den rahmen in l mit vanilla für 1399 anbieten.


----------



## pisskopp (22. Januar 2007)

Jungens:

Habt ihr ne Anleitung, wie die Lager zu fetten sind?
Ich habe lediglich die Kugellager, die im Umlenkhebel sind fetten können.
Was ist mit den Hinteren unten? und Dem grossen am Tretlager?
Wie öffnen, was ist zu beachten?

Gruss & Danke

PS: Es war bitternötig...


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Jungens:
> 
> Habt ihr ne Anleitung, wie die Lager zu fetten sind?
> Ich habe lediglich die Kugellager, die im Umlenkhebel sind fetten können.
> ...



ääähm... die Lager des Hinterbaus sind zu fetten?!? Werden hier keine gekapselten (gedichtete) Rillenkugellager verwendet bzw. sind das wirklich "offene Gleitlager"? 

Steht in der Anleitung drin, dass man die von Zeit zu Zeit warten/pflegen (also) fetten muss?


----------



## Johnnybike (23. Januar 2007)

Muss man nur wenn man das Bike abspritzt. Im Normalfall sind die dicht und müssen erst gewechselt werden wenn sie durch sind, sprich Spiel haben oder Geräusch machen. 

Johnny


----------



## pisskopp (23. Januar 2007)

Sorry, ich spritze es net ab, aber die Lager waren.. schon etwas angegriffen.
Ich denke dass sich Kondenswasser sammelt. (2 Jahre alt!)
Ich habe leider nie eine Anleitung gesehen.
Die Lager die ich gefettet habe hatten nur einen Gummiring, den ich mit der Pinzette herausgenommen habe, sah net soo toll aus.
Habe Fet eingepresst (langsam) und die Lager gedreht, dabei wird das Fett wieder heraustransportiert und der Schmutz auch.
Wie aber die anderen Lager pflegen? (hinten) und das Grosse am Tretlager??

Thnx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

wer noch ein bezahlbares `06 er Freak sucht,dem empfehle ich einen Besuch bei Simonbikes in Wettenberg.Rahmengroesse ist M in Militarygrey*Stahlblaugrau* fuer komplette 1990 Euronen.
www.simonbikes.de
Bei diesem sehr autorisierten Fusion Haendler ist probefahren selbstverstaendlich.

Ride on!!!!!
thomlau


----------



## Brausa (30. Januar 2007)

So, ich hab gestern mein Freak (von S-Tec) erhalten und montiert.
Fahren konnte ich leider nicht, bei dem Wetter darf es sonst nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer ;-)

Gewicht liegt ohne Pedale (in L) zwischen 13,8 und 14,2 kg (genauer ist die Personenwaage leider nicht) und ist fÃ¼r mich damit ziemlich O.K. Mein altes CC/Tourenfully der 1600â¬ Klasse ist kaum leichter, aber viel "labbriger". Im direkten Vergleich wirkt das Freak deutlich massiver und wuchtiger. An der Steifigkeit gibts also nicht auszusetzen.

Die Winkel sind auch viel Flacher, selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel. (Mein altes MTB hat sehr steile Sitz/Lenkwinkel) Beim Lenkwinkel ist das kein Problem, lediglich an den Sitzwinkel muss ich mich gewÃ¶hnen (da ich die SattelstÃ¼tze ca. 280mm ausziehen muss sitzt man dann schon recht weit hinten). Ich hab gottseidank keine gekrÃ¶pfte SattelstÃ¼tze und hab den Sattel auch recht weit vor geschoben, so dÃ¼rfte das ganze passen. Eine mit KrÃ¶pfung wÃ¼rde ich nicht emfpehlen.

Ansonsten passt das "L" gut fÃ¼r mich (1,87m), danke fÃ¼r die Beratung. Ein "M" wÃ¤re viel zu kurz. Vorbau hab ich 90mm, auch das passt. Ich dachte zuerst an 75mm, aber so wirkt es wie gesagt auch schon kompakt.

Der erste Eindruck vom DT-Laufradsatz, der Louise und der Lyrik 2-Step ist auch wirklich sehr positiv. Bremse und Fahrwerk mÃ¼ssen halt noch eingefahren werden. Ich hÃ¤tte mir die Gabel zwar steifer vorgestellt (bei gezogener Bremse und be- und entlasten des Pedales im kleinen Gang sieht man die Verformung), aber wahrscheinlich darf man auch die Enduro-MTB Gabeln nicht mit Enduro-Motorradgabeln gleichsetzen.

Einziger Negativpunkt: Die rechte DÃ¤mpferwippe hÃ¤tte ich anders konstruiert. Zum einen ist der Absatz beim DÃ¤mpfer nicht wirklich den Spannungen gerecht ausgefÃ¼hrt (die Ecken hÃ¤tten eher als Radius gehÃ¶rt) und zum anderen kann man die Zugstufe am DÃ¤mpfer kaum verstellen.

Fotos und Berichte folgen, sobald es ganz fertig ist und ich endlich fahren kann. Bisher ist der Gesamteindruck sehr positiv.


----------



## Brausa (31. Januar 2007)

Mal eine Frage zur Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze:

In der 07er Anleitung steht (allerdings sehr allgemein), dass die Stütze mindestens bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr gehen muss. Das wären beim Freak 13cm, was mir doch etwas viel vorkommt. Damit könnte ich die 400er Stütze überhaupt nicht kürzen, da ich sie 27 bis 28 cm ausgezogen habe.

Gilt das so fürs Freak, oder gabs da mal andere Aussagen von Fusion dazu?


----------



## MB-Locke (31. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also wenn denn das so in der Anleitung so steht, wird das wohl auch fürs Freak so gelten... 
Das mit Unterkante Oberrohr ist eine relativ allgemein gültige Aussage, so sollen eben die Spitzenbelastungen aufs Sitzrohr bei geringerer Einstecktiefe vermieden werden... es soll auch Leute geben, die in ruppigstem Terrain nicht aus dem Sattel gehen Das heißt nicht, dass ich da dazu gehöre 

Ich persönlich fahre auch eine 400er Stütze (Rahmen in M bei 1,81 u. 88,5er Schrittlänge), auch wenn vllt. sogar eine kürzere reichen würde. Mir ist da die Stabilität auf Dauer doch lieber als eine 20g leichtere Sattelstütze. Wenn der Rahmen da reißt ist es 1. wirklich ärgerlich und 2. wahrscheinlich auch schwieriger von der Argumentation um hier eine Gewährleistung zu bekommen. Es gibt Leute die legen da Wert drauf, ich nicht, mein Bike soll in erster Linie was aushalten Da gibts bestimmt Komponenten am Bike, wo ich sinnvoller u. ohne Gefahr für Rahmen u. Stabilität allg. Gewicht einsparen könnte.

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## Brausa (31. Januar 2007)

Hast schon recht, das dort 20g mehr besser sind als Überbelastungen. Prinzipiell schaue ich allerdings schon überall aufs Gewicht, um mit vernünftigen Mitteln ein möglichst leichtes Enduro zu erhalten. Ich will damit ja touren und Bergauf fahren.

Beim Freak sitzt der Knotenpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr wesentlich tiefer als z.B. beim Raid. Wenn man jetzt mit gleichen Maßstäben misst (bis Oberrohr) muss hier die Stütze viel weiter eingesteckt werden.
So kann halt jemand mit 1,95m kein Freak mehr fahren kann (ausser es gibt Sattelstützen mit 450 oder 500mm). Ich bin mit L, 1,87m (90cm) und einer 400er Stütze genau am Limit.


----------



## Johnnybike (1. Februar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hast schon recht, das dort 20g mehr besser sind als Überbelastungen. Prinzipiell schaue ich allerdings schon überall aufs Gewicht, um mit vernünftigen Mitteln ein möglichst leichtes Enduro zu erhalten. Ich will damit ja touren und Bergauf fahren.
> 
> Beim Freak sitzt der Knotenpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr wesentlich tiefer als z.B. beim Raid. Wenn man jetzt mit gleichen Maßstäben misst (bis Oberrohr) muss hier die Stütze viel weiter eingesteckt werden.
> So kann halt jemand mit 1,95m kein Freak mehr fahren kann (ausser es gibt Sattelstützen mit 450 oder 500mm). Ich bin mit L, 1,87m (90cm) und einer 400er Stütze genau am Limit.



Ist beim Freak das Sitzrohr auch durchgängig wie beim Whiplash? Ich meine ist auf Höhe des Oberrohrs ein Loch oder nicht? Wenn nicht wie beim Whip dann sehe ich eigentlich keine Gefahr, sprich dann sollte man die Sattelstütze auch bis zur Markierung ausfahren können (ausser man fährt wie oben beschrieben alles im Sattel...). Das sind in der Regel um die 80mm. Was du auch machen könntest um Gewicht zu sparen, die Sattelstütze an der hinteren Seite schräg absägen.







Johnny


----------



## Brausa (1. Februar 2007)

schöne Skizze und gute Idee ;-)

Ich werd sie aber erstmal so lassen. Prinzipiell steigt das Biegemoment natürlich schon stark an wenn man sie kürzt, deshalb überschlafe ich das noch. Ausserdem brauche ich ja noch Tuningpotential für später ;-)

Bergab fahre ich i.d.R. fast alles im Stehen, bin ja kein Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Brausa (2. Februar 2007)

mal eine ganz andere Frage: Wie lässt sich ein Freak 2005 von einem 2006er unterscheiden? Meine Dämpferaufnahme an der Kettenstrebe ist ein massives Teil. Ich hab hier auch schon Fotos gesehen wo das als Fachwerk ausgeführt war (ich glaube das war in einem Raid). Verkauft wurde mir der Rahmen (schwarz/weiss) jedenfalls als 2006er.


----------



## MB-Locke (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also ich habe auch einen 06er Rahmen u. bei mir ist das Teil auch massiv ausgeführt. Die "Fachwerk"-Teile kamen irgendwann unter dem Jahr, so wurde es mir in einem anderen Thread erzählt. Die neueren Schwingen sind dazu auch noch etwas breiter gebaut, sodass man da eine größere Reifenfreiheit hat. Ich glaube, der Thread hieß Schwinge oder Hinterbau Freak oder so... kannst ja mal suchen.

Gruß

MB-Locke


----------



## Fusionrider (3. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab auch eine Schwinge mit Fachwerk an meinem Freak gehabt das ein 06'er sein sollte. Bestellt habe ichs ende Juli. Allerdings waren diese Schwingen nicht alle in Ordnung (bei mir z.b. 2x gebrochen), worauf hin nun bei mir mit einer 07'er, ebenfalls Fachwerk aber verstärkt nachgerüstet wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (3. Februar 2007)

-


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Februar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> mal eine ganz andere Frage: Wie lässt sich ein Freak 2005 von einem 2006er unterscheiden? ...



An der Rahmennummer.


----------



## olivier (4. Februar 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> An der Rahmennummer.



wie genau? Ich hab mehr als eine Zahlenkombination die für ein Jahr sprechen würden.


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Februar 2007)

olivier schrieb:


> wie genau? Ich hab mehr als eine Zahlenkombination die für ein Jahr sprechen würden.



Ich glaube die erste Zahl ist die Seriennummer, dann der Monat und das Jahr. Was steht denn genau?

Johnny


----------



## Pitbulltrader (4. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich glaube die erste Zahl ist die Seriennummer, dann der Monat und das Jahr. Was steht denn genau?
> 
> Johnny



Ich persönlich würde meine Rahmennr.nicht hier posten 
Es gibt sicher einige Leute die sowas gut gebrauchen können


----------



## olivier (4. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich glaube die erste Zahl ist die Seriennummer, dann der Monat und das Jahr.



Könnte stimmen. Dann wurde mir aber ein '05 und kein '06 Modell verkauft  

@Bodo: Gibt es da keine Aussage seitens Fusion?


----------



## pisskopp (5. Februar 2007)

Habt ihr Probleme....


----------



## Johnnybike (5. Februar 2007)

olivier schrieb:


> Könnte stimmen. Dann wurde mir aber ein '05 und kein '06 Modell verkauft
> 
> @Bodo: Gibt es da keine Aussage seitens Fusion?



Das spielt ja gar keine Rolle, da sich da nichts geändert hat. Hauptsache die Ausstattung ist keine 05er . Ich habe auch ein 05er Rahmen und es ist ein 06er Modell. Auch 2007 ist alles gleich bis auf die Wippenlager. 

Johnny


----------



## saturno (5. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Das spielt ja gar keine Rolle, da sich da nichts geändert hat. Hauptsache die Ausstattung ist keine 05er . Ich habe auch ein 05er Rahmen und es ist ein 06er Modell. Auch 2007 ist alles gleich bis auf die Wippenlager.
> 
> Johnny



das stimmt nicht ganz. Lt. Fusion ist der 07er Rahmen nicht mehr für Stahlfederdämpfer zugelassen, dadurch kommen ja angeblich die Brüche der Kettenstreben. Es darf nur noch ein Luftdämpfer verbaut werden, der den Hinterbau "nicht ganz so belastet". Auch soll der 07er Rahmen 165mm Federweg haben. Ob mans glauben soll?????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodo Probst (5. Februar 2007)

Zu den Fragen bezügl. 05/06er Rahmen.
Alle Teile, wie Sitzstrebe, Kettenstrebe und Hebel sind austauschbar.
Das 06er Modell, hat 5mm mehr Federweg durch eine veränderte Possition des Hebels.

Der 07er Freak ist eine völlige neu Konstruktion.
Er hat 165mm Federweg und eine flachere Kennlinie für die Luftdämpfer und weniger Sack.

Gruß Bodo.


----------



## sideshowbob (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo bodo,

hat sich durch diese kinematikänderungen etwas an der empfehlung (11-17mm) für den sag mit dem float xv geändert?

danke für die info!

ps: der hinterbau wird immer softer


----------



## Johnnybike (6. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Das spielt ja gar keine Rolle, da sich da nichts geändert hat. Hauptsache die Ausstattung ist keine 05er . Ich habe auch ein 05er Rahmen und es ist ein 06er Modell. Auch 2007 ist alles gleich bis auf die Wippenlager.
> 
> Johnny



Ich muss mich da korigieren. Ich bin fälschlicherweise vom Whiplash ausgegangen. Keine Ahnung wieso  
Ich selber fahre auch ein Whiplash und kein Freak, aber Bodo hat uns ja aufgeklärt.

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (6. Februar 2007)

..warum hat das freak 07 weniger "sack" ??
ist das dann ein bike für weicheier..?

t´schuldigung konnte mich nicht beherschen...jetzt aber wieder ernst alle !!


----------



## Pitbulltrader (7. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da korigieren. Ich bin fälschlicherweise vom Whiplash ausgegangen. Keine Ahnung wieso
> Ich selber fahre auch ein Whiplash und kein Freak, aber Bodo hat uns ja aufgeklärt.
> 
> Johnny


 
Vielleicht liegt  es an den vielen Postings 
Mit deiner Vermutung über die Bedeutung der Seriennr. liegst du leider auch falsch.Erst der Monat dann das Jahr usw.Vielleicht ist es beim Whip anders aber hier ist der Freak-Thread.

@Olivier
Z.b.FK 06 05 .... bedeutet lediglich das mit der Produktion des Rahmen 05 begonnen wurde,die Geometriedaten können dann trotzdem 06er oder sogar 07er sein.


----------



## Brausa (7. Februar 2007)

den zweiten Teil deiner Aussage glaub ich jetzt nicht ganz -> dass im Juni 05 ein Rahmen für 07 produziert wurde. Da bräucht Fusion ein dickes Kapital für die Lagerkosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merch (7. Februar 2007)

Habe mein Freak im Dez. 04 ausgeliefert bekommen. Bei meinem Freak steht FK 04 08, was eigentlich nur Prod. Jahr / Prod. Monat bedeuten kann.

Gruss merch


----------



## Pitbulltrader (7. Februar 2007)

merch schrieb:


> Habe mein Freak im Dez. 04 ausgeliefert bekommen. Bei meinem Freak steht FK 04 08, was eigentlich nur Prod. Jahr / Prod. Monat bedeuten kann.
> 
> Gruss merch



Na,das verstehe wer will Bei mir steht 12 05,habe heute beim Händler 2Freak und 1Raid überprüft die waren 11 05,04 06 04 06.

@Brausa
ich schrieb Produktion angefangen,Tretlager, unterrohr,usw.
Außerdem,was glaubst du wie viel Bikes Fusion im Jahr verkauft?Tausende?


----------



## Diaz (8. Februar 2007)

....2000


----------



## deerk (8. Februar 2007)

servus
 also seit heut hab ich ein freak 05  also mit german airforce 1 reloaded dämpfer 
bin von einem recht schweren fr bike umgestiegen und jetzt die frage is der dämpfer erst mal okay oder sollte man diesen direkt tauschen ? 

kann mir einer sagen wie ich den dämpfer korrekt befülle kann null infos über das teil finden 

danke im voraus 

ride on
D.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2007)

hi, 
glückwunsch, zum erwerb des freaks 
eine anleitung dürftest du hier finden: http://www.germananswer.de/
ansonsten wurde das thema früher auch schon im forum besprochen.
viel spaß


----------



## pisskopp (9. Februar 2007)

Yop, der Dämpfer ist. i.O. wenn er dicht ist.
Die Einstellwerte findest Du im Forum irgendwo, ich hatte das mal gepostet (bei 83 Kilo)


----------



## thomlau (9. Februar 2007)

Servus Freaks,

ich habe mal `ne Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kettenführungen am Freak?
Von "G-JUNKIES" gibt`s eine namens Dreist ET für E-Type Rahmen.
Falls einer von euch was weiß,bitte posten!!!

Danke thomlau


----------



## pisskopp (9. Februar 2007)

Heim Kettenführung. Bestens! Auch zu  finden via SUFU!


----------



## MB-Locke (9. Februar 2007)

Weiter funktioniert wohl auch die E13-KeFü ganz gut. Selbst keine Erfahrung damit, aber frag mal die Benutzer hier (im "Zeigt her eure...."-Thread zu sehen) 
In einem anderen Thread hat auch mal Anbipa erwähnt, dass die wohl ganz gut sei für Fusion mit E-Type-Umwerfern.

Was willst du mit deinem Freak machen, dass du eine KeFü brauchst?? Mir ist das noch nie aufgefallen, dass ich eine vermisst hätte u. das obwohl übelste Strecken dabei waren... da hab ich aber meist eh aufm 3. KB bergab u. eben.

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## thomlau (9. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre das, für was das Freak gedacht ist.Enduro und Freeride-Light!Fahre bis jetzt auch alles auf dem großen Blatt abwärts.Alles andere ist ja auch unlogisch!!
Eine Kefü erhöht die Kettenspannung und verhindert ein Abspringen.Ich muß aber dazu sagen,daß ich an `ner Kefü auch `nen Narren gefressen habe.Das ist wie mit meiner Vorliebe für Marzocchi!!*Die bauen einfach geile Gabeln!!!!*
Allerdings will ich 3 Kettenblätter für den Uphill beibehalten,weshalb nur Heimguide und DREIST in Frage kommen.Die Dreist schlägt mit 90.- in die Kasse,die ich nur gern ausgebe,wenn es funzt.

Danke und Gruß thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (9. Februar 2007)

Hey,

fährst Du eine Heimguide?Wenn ja,wo hast Du sie bezogen?Bei Bikerunner gibt`s die nicht mehr.

Gruss thomlau


----------



## pisskopp (10. Februar 2007)

Sali,
Also ohne Kettenführung geht gar net !
Bei einem Wurzeltrail springt die Kette schon mal runter.
Gekauft bei bike runner.
greetz


----------



## le duy nhut (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Dämpfer für mein Freak.
Zurzeit ist ein Fox Vanilla R (2006) verbaut. Leider ist mir der Dämpfer zu hart (harte Feder) und ich bekomme nirgends eine passende weichere geliefert.
Welche Dämpfer sind denn für´s Freak zu empfehlen?
Eher ein Luft- oder Stahlfederdämpfer?

Besten Dank.


----------



## thomlau (10. Februar 2007)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen Dämpfer für mein Freak.
> Zurzeit ist ein Fox Vanilla R (2006) verbaut. Leider ist mir der Dämpfer zu hart (harte Feder) und ich bekomme nirgends eine passende weichere geliefert.
> ...



Servus le duy nhut,

ich fahre einen FOX FLOAT R mit eingebautem ProPedal in mittlerer Einstellung.Mit dem Luftdruck liege ich bei 10 Bar(variiert immer etwas) und 17mm SAG.FUSION gibt 10-17mm SAG vor.Der Rebond ist bei mir 3 Klick`s zu.Dämpfer fährt sich fantastisch!!!Ich habe früher immer auf Stahldämpfer geschworen,daß ist jetzt vorbei.Ein Stahlfederdämpfer ist etwas sensibler und die kannst noch fahren,wenn die Luft o. Ölkartusche defekt ist.Bei einem reinen Luftdämpfer geht dann nicht`s mehr.Tauschen würde ich trotzdem nimmer!!!Bei den 07èr Freak`s gibt es nur noch Luftdämpfer(außer Freak Ex).

Gruß thomlau


----------



## thomlau (10. Februar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Sali,
> Also ohne Kettenführung geht gar net !
> Bei einem Wurzeltrail springt die Kette schon mal runter.
> Gekauft bei bike runner.
> greetz



Servus pisskopp,

springt die Kette trotz Kefü runter oder wie ist das gemeint?Gibt es irgend was spezielles zu beachten(Kurbel,Innenlager etc.)?

Gruß thomlau


----------



## big-p-fan (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

darf mich hier nun auch einreihen. Habe mir heute ein 06´er Freak bestellt. 
Mit ner Pike 454 Air U-Turn, Shimano XT ´07er Ausstattung und Luise ´07 Bremsen mit 210er Scheiben. 
Sollte vom Gewicht her so bei 14,5kg rauskommen, das wäre echt klasse. 

Die Rahmengröße habe ich mal auf Basis meines alten Nicolai´s genommen: 
Größe M bei 178cm Körpergröße und 82cm SL. Hoffe sehr, dass die Größe passt, da ich leider nicht Probefahren konnte. 
Sollte halt für irgendwie alles passen, Haustrails, Gardasee und vielleicht mal in den Bikepark.  
--> das klassische Enduro-Profil also (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt  )


----------



## MB-Locke (10. Februar 2007)

also ich "verliere" meine Kette nicht, obwohl ich keine KeFü dran hab...  mir ist die wirklich noch nie abgesprungen, selbst bei derbsten Wurzeln nicht 

Als Luftdämpfer könnte man den Float für Fusion verwenden, oder eben den neuen DT 190, den Knurrhahn seit kurzem montiert hat, so bleibt der Federweg weitestgehend erhalten. Alternative - hat die schon mal jemand probiert - wäre evtl. ein DHX Air oder ein Manitou ISX 4 oder 6. Sind aber wohl einzeln alle extremst teuer sofern schon überhaupt verfügbar. Beschäftige mich derzeit auch damit...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Februar 2007)

hui, die freakfahrer nehmen ja langsam überhand. ich hoffe, ich kann mich "bald" auch endlich dazu zählen. 

le duy nhut, wegen der federn: schau doch am besten mal bei www.bike-components.de vorbei. ich fahre in einem fox vanilla r dämpfer eine fusion-shox feder. die gibt es in allen sinnvollen härten zum kleinen preis (in rel. zu fox ) und passen tun sie auch gut.

edit: hier sind sie noch günstiger: http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=1779706c50dfbf32f2f7e1cf932b9e7e


----------



## le duy nhut (10. Februar 2007)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (10. Februar 2007)

Zurzeit ist die standardfeder 500x2.3 montiert.
bräuchte eine 400x2.3 die gibt es aber bei bike-components nicht.

nachdem ich bei bike-components nach der verfügbarkeit der 450er feder angefragt habe und ein mitarbeiter behauptete das sie verfügbar sei, habe ich sie bestellt. 
als nach eineinhalb monaten immer noch keine feder da war, fragte ich an und sie sagten das sie die federn nicht hereinbekommen und deshalb aus dem programm nehmen. 

von x-fusion gibts leider auch keine passende 400er feder.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Februar 2007)

mist, sowas ist ärgerlich 
wie wäre der neue manitou isx4 luftdämpfer? der bodo empfiehlt ihn doch


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2007)

Leute, mal nebenbei angemerkt: ich bin hin und weg. Mir gefiel zwar erst das neue Design nicht, aber inzwischen finde ich es nicht schlecht.
Schaut euch mal folgenden Link wegen der Bilder an:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fusion-bikes/....html?fdesid=c96e10f3e596a0035f3eb75e280a5bee
Nun steht für mich fest: es wird ein Freak. Die Frage ist nur noch a) wann und b) passt mir bei 1,93 m der Rahmen in l? 

Achso außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass laut neuer Fusionpreisliste die Freaks plötzich 100 Euro mehr kosten, als laut der Liste, die ich vor 2 Wochen ausgedruckt habe.


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Februar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf mich hier nun auch einreihen. Habe mir heute ein 06´er Freak bestellt.
> Mit ner Pike 454 Air U-Turn, Shimano XT ´07er Ausstattung und Luise ´07 Bremsen mit 210er Scheiben.
> ...



Hi u. willkommen hier!

Größe M sollte bei dir optimal sein... ich bin 1,81 m (aber mit 88,5er SL) u. mir passt das perfekt! Alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen...

Eine schöne Austattung hast du da gewählt, nice! Bitte Bilder in den passenden Thread posten 

@Max: ja, das weiße Freak ist wirklich sehr schön, mir hat das schon von Anfang an gefallen! 

Gruß

MB-Locke


----------



## Brausa (11. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> Leute, mal nebenbei angemerkt: ich bin hin und weg. Mir gefiel zwar erst das neue Design nicht, aber inzwischen finde ich es nicht schlecht.
> Schaut euch mal folgenden Link wegen der Bilder an:
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fusion-bikes/....html?fdesid=c96e10f3e596a0035f3eb75e280a5bee
> Nun steht für mich fest: es wird ein Freak. Die Frage ist nur noch a) wann und b) passt mir bei 1,93 m der Rahmen in l?
> ...




Hallo,

also ich bin 1,87m und hab das Freak in L. Passt perfekt. Wenn du auch Uphill gut vorwärts kommen willst, empfehle ich dir einen nicht zu kurzen Vorbau und eine gerade Sattelstütze. Ich hab einen 90er Vobau drauf, obwohl ich einen 75er bestellt habe. Zuerst dachte ich der 75er ist aber schon kurz (da das Rad recht kompakt baut) bis ich gesehen habe dass es sogar ein 90er ist. Also nicht kürzer!
Deweiteren brauchst du mind. eine 400er Sattelstütze, je nach Beinlänge evt auch eine 420er. Wenns dann auch bequem sein soll noch einen Lenker mit 30-40mm Rise (ansonsten große Sattelüberhöhung). Dann sollte es perfekt passen.

edit: Hier siehst du meine Uphillgeometrie mit abgesenkter Gabel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3436232#post3436232


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr,
@ MB-Locke: ja - das weisse promoline ist irgendwie noch das schönste von den neuen designs, finde ich 

@ Brausa: dankesehr, für deinen kommentar. mensch ein wunderbares freak hast du. da gerät man ja doch noch ins zweifeln, nicht doch ein 06er freak bei stec zu ordern 
bei dem promoline käme ich dann wohl nicht ums umrüsten auf einen längeren vorbau und sattelstütze herum. ich habe für meine größe relativ kurze beine. da ich aber schon öfter gelesen habe, dass der schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten wandern kann, informiere ich mich lieber vorher gründlich . 
ich denke, im moment führt aber kein weg an dem promo pro vorbei, bei dem preis. 
nun stellt sich mir wirklich die frage: ein radel verkaufen und das freak bestellen oder erstmal eisern weiter sparen . 
euch noch einen schönen sonntag,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (11. Februar 2007)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Zurzeit ist die standardfeder 500x2.3 montiert.
> bräuchte eine 400x2.3 die gibt es aber bei bike-components nicht.
> 
> nachdem ich bei bike-components nach der verfügbarkeit der 450er feder angefragt habe und ein mitarbeiter behauptete das sie verfügbar sei, habe ich sie bestellt.
> ...




versuch dein Glück mal bei folgenden Firmen.
1. bei RESET-RACING deren Vertrieb von KOEHN betrieben wird.
2.FOX und RCS deren Vertrieb macht Toxoholics.
Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir den FOX FLOAT R.Super Dämpfer für`s Freak.

http//:www.reset-racing.de
http://www.toxoholics.de

Viel Glück und Gruß
                    thomlau


----------



## pisskopp (11. Februar 2007)

Kette springt mit Kefü nicht mehr runter.
Die Kette ist auch vor der Montage der Kefü, nicht "immer" runtergesprungen, wenn aber doch, hatts genervt.
Thema ist für mich erledigt, da Rohloff...


----------



## thomlau (11. Februar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Kette springt mit Kefü nicht mehr runter.
> Die Kette ist auch vor der Montage der Kefü, nicht "immer" runtergesprungen, wenn aber doch, hatts genervt.
> Thema ist für mich erledigt, da Rohloff...



Super und Danke!!
Rohloff ist natürlich edel  und *Deutsch*!!!!!!

Gruß 
    thomlau


----------



## le duy nhut (11. Februar 2007)

Passt der 2007er Fox Vanilla R auch in´s Freak?

Wegen dem abstehenden Druckbehälter.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2007)

du meinst den neuen van? der ist doch vieeeel zu schwer 
anmerkung: war es nicht so, dass die stahlfederdämpfer für die kettenstrebenbrüche am freak verantwortlich gemacht worden sind?


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> ...
> anmerkung: war es nicht so, dass die stahlfederdämpfer für die kettenstrebenbrüche am freak verantwortlich gemacht worden sind?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2007)

sorry, ich will hier nichts behaupten. ich hatte nur noch folgendes im kopf gespeichert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3418078&postcount=111


----------



## hankpank (12. Februar 2007)

warum soll denn ein stahlfederdämpfer den hinterbau stärker belasten???


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2007)

hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt. naja. man sollte eben nicht nur stumpf repetieren können ..


----------



## pisskopp (13. Februar 2007)

Und die Gerüchteküche brodelt....
Is wie bei den Waschweibern hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (13. Februar 2007)

...also ich halte das für unsinn.


----------



## Diaz (13. Februar 2007)

nachtrag zur kettenführung...
ich kann nur ein x.o mit kurzem oder event. mittlerem käfig in combi mit möglichst kurzer kette empfehlen. x.o auf höchste spannung umbauen.
nur noch bei groben unfug verlier ich die kette...


----------



## derfreaker (13. Februar 2007)

Was willst du mit deinem Freak machen, dass du eine KeFü brauchst??

Bin auch mit dem freak 07 auf 2-fach(holzfeller)mit kefü von e13 umgestiegen,
da vorher immer die sch... kette abgesprungen ist.
aber jeder, wie er denkt


----------



## Fusionrider (13. Februar 2007)

zu den Problemen mit den Stahldämpfern:
Mein Freak ist aus dem selben Grund laut Fusion an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen! Ich weiß zwar nicht warum (ander Kraftentfaltung, andere Einbaulänge,...) aber ich würde an eurer Stelle auf jeden Fall den Umbau mit Bodo Probst abklären damit es keine Probleme mit der Garantie gibt. Der wird schon wissen warum die neuen Freaks bis jetzt keine Stahldämpfer eingebaut haben!


----------



## big-p-fan (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

habe als baldiger Fusion Freak-Fahrer mal ein par Fragen zum Bike/Dämpfer: 
Welchen Federweg hat der Rahmen ? (Freak ´06) Ist abhängig vom Dämpfer, ... ich weiß, nur müßte es doch Standardwerte für die Serie geben. 
Im Forum und im Netz liest man immer Werte zwische 145 und 160mm, aber leider nichts definitives. 

Damit zusammenhängend: Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Hinterbau, welche Einbaulänge und Hub hat der Dämpfer ? Sollte ein Fox (Float ?) verbaut sein. 

Besten Dank für die Info.


----------



## Brausa (15. Februar 2007)

Ich kanns dir nicht ganz genau sagen, aber der 06er Rahmen hat ca. 160mm mit dem orginalen Dämpfer (Float R), der 05er hat 5mm (Aussage Bodo) weniger.

Der Float R hat glaub ich um die 55mm Hub.

Wobei es am Hinterbau auf ein paar mm mehr oder weniger nicht wirklich ankommt. Wichtiger ist die Gabel..


----------



## thomlau (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

der FOX FLOAT R hat 200mm Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub!
Die neuen Rahmen haben 160mm gegenüber 152mm bei den Alten.
Das Freak Ex soll 165mm Federweg haben.Wie schon von Brausa gesagt,
ist die Gabel sehr wichtig.Die Einbauhöhe sollte zwischen 520-550mm liegen.
Eine PIKE hat 518mm bei 145mm Federweg.Bike wird unruhig!!
Eine BOMBER Z1 LIGHT ETA hat 538mm mit 150mm Federweg!!Bike ist laufruhig und agil!!
Mußt Dich mal durch`s Forum posten.Ich habe die Einbauhöhen schon mal in einem Thread gepostet.Mein Favorit ist die Marzocchi Z1 LIGHT ETA!!!
Gruß thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (16. Februar 2007)

hallo big-p-fan, mein freak 07 hat an der lyrik 2step ca.155 mm.
vielleicht tun sich die 5 mm noch finden, wie auf er gabel aufgedruckt(striche
bei 160mm). dämper (float r)hat, glaub ich dem schrauber im unserem bikeladen, bei 200 mm einbaulänge 55 mm hub. macht bei einem verhältnis ~3:1 ca 165 mm federweg. ich denk aber, es kommt auf ein paar mm bei einem enduro nicht so drauf an.gruss


----------



## olivier (16. Februar 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist die Marzocchi Z1 LIGHT ETA!!!
> Gruß thomlau



Schön zu hören, da ich das bald selber beurteilen kann. Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind schon seit zwei Wochen bei mir, aber Schaltung, Reifen und Bremsadapter fehlen immer noch! Ich geh bald beim schweizer Zoll vorbei und hohl mir das Zeug persöhnlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (16. Februar 2007)

Besten Dank für die Infos. 

Mir geht es auch gar nicht darum, ob es nun 158,7359mm Federweg hat oder nicht. Ein paar mm hin oder her, vollkommen egal. 

Wollte nur die Eckdaten wissen, wie Einbaulänge, etc., das ich in etwa weiß, was in meinem zukünftigen Rad verbaut ist, da nirgendwo was über den Dämpfer zu finden ist (nichts offizielles). 

Ich denke auch, dass es mehr auf die Gabel ankommt. Habe mir bewusst ne Pike ausgesucht, da ich ein fast schon "nervöses" Bike mag. Hoffe mal, dass es nicht zu sehr ist und die Marzocchi vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. 
Naja, nächste Woche soll das Freak geliefert werden und dann weiß ich mehr. 

Auf jeden Fall nochmals Danke für die schnellen Infos.


----------



## bikulus (16. Februar 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hallo big-p-fan, mein freak 07 hat an der lyrik 2step ca.155 mm.
> vielleicht tun sich die 5 mm noch finden, wie auf er gabel aufgedruckt(striche
> bei 160mm). dämper (float r)hat, glaub ich dem schrauber im unserem bikeladen, bei 200 mm einbaulänge 55 mm hub. macht bei einem verhältnis ~3:1 ca 165 mm federweg. ich denk aber, es kommt auf ein paar mm bei einem enduro nicht so drauf an.gruss



Hallo

miss doch mal an der Gabel welchen Federweg dur wirklich hast, habe kürzlich mal gelesen, dass die Linien nicht richtig aufgedruckt wären????
Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich von Pike auf Lyrik wechsle??

Finde übrigens nicht, dass das Freak mit der LPike nervös ist, aber das ist wahrscheinlich sehr subjektiv. Bin jedenfalls super zufrieden mit der Pike, macht das Freak unheimlich wendig und agil. Von der Lyrik erwarte ich mehr mehr Reserven fürs verblockte Gelände.
Bikulus


----------



## thomlau (16. Februar 2007)

Hey,
selbstverständlich ist eine Beurteilung immer subjektiv.Fakt ist allerdings auch,daß ein Bike durch niedrige (kleine) Einbauhöhen agiler,nervöser und dadurch wendiger wird.Durch hohe (große) Einbauhöhen wird ein Bike träger 
und vor allem bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten laufruhiger.
Wem welches Fahrverhalten besser zusagt ,muß halt jeder selber rausfinden!!!!
Die Marzocchi Z1 liegt mit ihrem Fahrverhalten etwa in der Mitte.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Brausa (16. Februar 2007)

also von einen nervösen Lenkwinkel ist das Freak mit der Pike weit weg. Selbst mit der abgesenkten 2-Step (also voll ausgefedert 115mm) ist der Lenkwinkel noch flacher als von meinem alten Tourenfully (mit dem ich letztes Jahr auch alles gefahren bin). Kaufen würd ich mir aber trotzdem eine Gabel um 150-160mm Federweg (zumindest wenn man Trail-Abfahrtsorientiert ist), passt bestens zum Freak. (Bei einer absenkbaren Gabel dürften 170mm auch gut passen).

Das 07ner Freak hat 165mm Federweg, das hab ich sogar noch in meinem Postfach von Bodo stehen.

Zu Lyrik und 155mm. Wo liegt dass dann? Bei mir ist die 160ganz heraussen, der große Balken aber gar nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Februar 2007)

sagt mal, wer von euch ist denn über 1,90 groß und fährt einen freak rahmen in l
ich muss mal schauen, ob ich zum probefahren des rades komme oder ob es ein "blindkauf" wird. da ich 1,93 bin, hab ich nun doch ein wenig bedenken, dass der schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten wandern könnte


----------



## deerk (17. Februar 2007)

ike ... bin 1.94m hab das 05er un man sitzt schon recht hecklastig aber ich haben auch "nur" einen 50er vorbau drauf ... aber du brauchst auf jeden fall eine 400er sattelstütze .. habe ich heut festgestellt bei der 350er stütze fehlen 3-4 cm wenns uphill geht... 

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2007)

prima, danke dir. solange das alles also noch im bereich des "fahrbaren" ist, wäre das ok für mich .


----------



## Johnnybike (20. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> sagt mal, wer von euch ist denn über 1,90 groß und fährt einen freak rahmen in l
> ich muss mal schauen, ob ich zum probefahren des rades komme oder ob es ein "blindkauf" wird. da ich 1,93 bin, hab ich nun doch ein wenig bedenken, dass der schwerpunkt zu weit nach hinten wandern könnte



Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine gerade Sattelstütze nehmen und keine gekröpfte, das macht ca 2cm aus. 

Johnny


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Februar 2007)

danke johnny - ich halte schon die augen nach einer geraden thomson elite in 30,9 offen 
was ich nur wirklich nicht verstehen kann ist, weshalb das promoline freak eine z1 sport ohne eta besitzt, wo die bike und co doch schon seit jahren dem biker suggerieren, man benötige eine federwegsverstellung zum bergauffahren


----------



## pisskopp (20. Februar 2007)

Hier noch öppis wegen einer möglichen Kettenführung:
http://www.shamanracing.com/SHAMANRACINGcatalog.pdf


----------



## Brausa (20. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> danke johnny - ich halte schon die augen nach einer geraden thomson elite in 30,9 offen



die gerade Maniac ist gewichtstechnisch übrigens gleich auf mit der Thomson Elite: 260g bei 400mm Länge. (Das Befestigungsprinzip sieht auch gleich aus)

Bei meinem von S-Tec bezogenen Freak ist die drauf, hat aber ein paar Euro Aufpreis zur vorgesehenen Richtey Pro gekostet.


----------



## Johnnybike (20. Februar 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> danke johnny - ich halte schon die augen nach einer geraden thomson elite in 30,9 offen
> was ich nur wirklich nicht verstehen kann ist, weshalb das promoline freak eine z1 sport ohne eta besitzt, wo die bike und co doch schon seit jahren dem biker suggerieren, man benötige eine federwegsverstellung zum bergauffahren



Bei 150mm ist es grad so grenzwärtig, eine Absenkung würde nicht schaden, aber bei +-130mm macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen wirklichen Sinn, obwohl es die Bike und andere Zeitschriften immer propagieren und auch Tests nach diesem Kriterium machen.

Johnny


----------



## olivier (20. Februar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Bei 150mm ist es grad so grenzwärtig, eine Absenkung würde nicht schaden, aber bei +-130mm macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen wirklichen Sinn, obwohl es die Bike und andere Zeitschriften immer propagieren und auch Tests nach diesem Kriterium machen.
> 
> Johnny




Da bin ich nicht ganz damit einverstanden. Ich brauch am Raid mit 130mm die Absenkung oft und das war auch ein Hauptkriterium bei der Gabelwahl fürs Freak. Es gab jetzt ne Z1 Light ETA.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. Februar 2007)

hi ihr,

@ Brausa: danke, für die Info. Aber leider ist bei dem Promoline Freak eine einfachere Stütze verbaut und ich glaube, man kann keine Parts, wie beim Konfigurator, einfach so tauschen 

Wegen der Federwegsverstellung: ich bin zwar noch kein Freak auf einer Tour gefahren, aber ich kann mir sehrwohl vorstellen, dass es bei längeren Steigunsstücken sehr nützlich sein kann, eine Federwegsverstellung zu haben. Das habe ich auch schon oft genug an meiner Pike am Dirtbike positiv empfunden. Zumal man ja sonst ab einer gewissen Steigung nach hinten kippt  

Sonst waren bei den Promolines zwar performancemäßig überwiegend schlechtere Gabeln verbaut - diese hatten aber immerhin eine Federwegsverstellung


----------



## thomlau (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

ich fahre eine Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA und kann nur sagen,es ist die geilste Erfindung seit es Gabeln gibt!!!! Während des Fahrens den kleinen Hebel links nach vorn gedreht,einmal kurz Druck auf`s Vorderrad und man fährt fast Waage die steilsten Anstiege rauf.Ich benutze es bergauf immer.Geht es dann an den ersehnten Downhill legt man den Hebel wieder zurück und die Gabel powert mit ihren 150mm über den Trail.
Daas funzt einfach ......Kein Fummeln oder Drehen!!
Ich will es nicht mehr missen!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## pisskopp (21. Februar 2007)

Wenns dann noch länger als 1 Jahr hält, dann bin ich auch dabei.

Zur Federwegsverstellung,  dies ist meiner Meinung nach ab 140mm sinnvoll.
Ich wohne am Hang, soll heissen es geht gut mal 2h nur hoch.
Wenn die Gabel nicht absenkbar währe, würde ich dort fast nicht mehr hochkommen (Rücken, Po, Vorderrad steigt).
Je nach Vorbau natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland1 (21. Februar 2007)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage zu Freak Austattungsvarianten: Gibt es das Freak eigentlich auch in einer Austattungsvariante genauso wie im Bike Endurotest Jan07 getestet? Preis?

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Februar 2007)

das liegt jenseits der 5000 euro grenze.
es dÃ¼rfte sich hierbei um ein Enduro Team (4100 â¬) gehandelt  haben, das zudem die Talas 36 RC2 (+700 â¬)  und den Manitou Evolver SX4 (+300 â¬) DÃ¤mpfer verbaut hatte ( N'duro (+600 Euro) Xtr kurbel etc.)
schau am besten mal in der preisliste 
http://media1.hibike.com/docs/fusion_Komplettpreisliste_2007.pdf
kurzum: 6000 euro
ein teurer SpaÃ.

@ thomlau - langsam machst du mich wegen deiner Gabel wirklich nachdenklich . auf wieviel Restfederweg lÃ¤sst sie sich denn absenken?

einen schÃ¶nen Tag,


----------



## michi250 (21. Februar 2007)

Nochmal was ganz anderes,aber hat schon mal jemand versucht nen Maxxis Advantage auf SingleTrack in ein (2005er) Freak zu bauen?Baut der der deutlich breiter als z.B. ein Fat Albert?

Michi

Edit:Ich mein natürlich den in 2,4".


----------



## bikulus (21. Februar 2007)

Hi Michi

ich hab das 2006 er Freak ist deutlcih breiter und der Advantage (geiler Reifen) geht da super rein. Hab folgende Werte auf SOS Felge gemessen:
Advantage: Breite 59mm
Fat Albert Breite 57mm
außerdem baut der Advantage noch 3mm höher!!

Hatte als Testbike mal das o5 Freak mit Fat albert und das war schon rel eng, fürchte da kriegst Probleme 

Bikulus


----------



## michi250 (21. Februar 2007)

Hi Bikulus,danke für die Auskunft.Ich habe bereits befürchtet,dass ich Probleme mit der Breite vom Advantage bekommen würde aber vielleicht probier ichs einfach mal.

Michi


----------



## karle71 (21. Februar 2007)

Hi, als Freak 2005 Fahrer muss ich mich auch noch einmischen. Hatte schon den Big Betty im Single Track Felge drauf und ist auch kein Problem. Links und rechts sicher noch 5mm Platz. Also wenn nicht gerade im Schlamm unterwegs bist kein Problem. Kratzer an den Kettenstreben lassen sich allerdings nicht vermeiden....


----------



## michi250 (21. Februar 2007)

@karle71:Echt du hattest Big Bettys auf deinem 2005er Freak?Weil bei mir schleift ein Fat Albert auf Single Track schon bei leichtem Seitenschlag ein wenig am Rahmen.Wäre aber echt cool,wenn das funzen würde.

Michi


----------



## thomlau (21. Februar 2007)

@ thomlau - langsam machst du mich wegen deiner Gabel wirklich nachdenklich . auf wieviel Restfederweg lässt sie sich denn absenken?

einen schönen Tag,[/QUOTE]

Hallo max2k,

die Gabel läßt sich durch das ETA System je nach Vorspanndruck(Luftkammer im rechten Gabelholm) bis zu ca. 7cm absenken.Es verbleiben immer minimum 30mm Restfederweg!!Je höher der Luftdruck umso größer die Vorspannung,aber dafür weniger nutzbarer Federweg und niedriger die Absenkung.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## thomlau (21. Februar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Wenns dann noch länger als 1 Jahr hält, dann bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> Zur Federwegsverstellung,  dies ist meiner Meinung nach ab 140mm sinnvoll.
> Ich wohne am Hang, soll heissen es geht gut mal 2h nur hoch.
> ...



Hey pisskopp,

mein Händler fährt die Gabel schon fast 2 Jahre und nutzt die Absenkung permanent.Bis zum heutigen Tag ohne Probleme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbulltrader (22. Februar 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> @ thomlau - langsam machst du mich wegen deiner Gabel wirklich nachdenklich . auf wieviel Restfederweg lässt sie sich denn absenken?
> 
> einen schönen Tag,



Hallo max2k,

die Gabel läßt sich durch das ETA System je nach Vorspanndruck(Luftkammer im rechten Gabelholm) bis zu ca. 7cm absenken.Es verbleiben immer minimum 30mm Restfederweg!!Je höher der Luftdruck umso größer die Vorspannung,aber dafür weniger nutzbarer Federweg und niedriger die Absenkung.

Gruß thomlau[/QUOTE]

weil ETA nunmal kein ATA ist.Wenig Vorspanndruck bergauf=wenig Vorspanndruck bergab


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Februar 2007)

sorry pitbulltrader,
ich weiß grade echt nicht, was du meinst  
ich glaub,ich kann nicht mehr denken ...


----------



## big-p-fan (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

mein Freak kam letzten Freitag an und am WE durfte ich die erste Runde damit drehen. 
--> Danke an S-Tec Sports für die schnelle Lieferung.  

Erster Eindruck: Gefällt mit gut. Pike harmoniert und ist keinesfalls "zu kurz", würde eher sagen agil und wendig, aber mit Sicherheit Geschmacksache. 

Bilder folgen im entsprechenden Thread. 

Aber mal was anderes: Wo ist denn die Rahmennummer angebracht ?? Habe sie noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## thomlau (28. Februar 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Freak kam letzten Freitag an und am WE durfte ich die erste Runde damit drehen.
> --> Danke an S-Tec Sports für die schnelle Lieferung.
> ...



Hallo Du FREAK,

die RAhmennummer findest Du unter dem Tretlagergehäuse.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (1. März 2007)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Freak kam letzten Freitag an und am WE durfte ich die erste Runde damit drehen.
> --> Danke an S-Tec Sports für die schnelle Lieferung.



hi big-p-fan, ich denk: bikes seines vertrauen ordert man beim bike-händler , sonst kann der den laden demnäxt zuschliessen . kannste dann immer wieder hin wegen kleiner "problemchen".  und die gibt es immer wieder und musst das bike nicht einschicken.
aber schreib mal deine 1. erfahrung. bei mir konnte dieses jahr eigentlich noch nicht oder nur sehr wenig getestet werden . besch... wetterlage auf den trails!


----------



## fivepole (1. März 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ich denk: bikes seines vertrauen ordert man beim bike-händler



Aber auch nur, wenn der Händler vor Ort das Bike a) überhaupt bekommt und b) man nicht Monate darauf warten muss.

Cheerio ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (1. März 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn der Händler vor Ort das Bike a) überhaupt bekommt und b) man nicht Monate darauf warten muss.
> 
> Cheerio ...



Das seh`ich genauso!!! 
Mein Händler hatte auch keinen Rahmen in "S" und dieser Farbkombi auf Lager.Für diesen Farbwunsch hätte ich nochmal 150.- extra berappen müssen. Dafür ist der Rest,was ja, in der Summe betrachtet, immer noch beachtlich ist von Ihm. 

Gruß thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (2. März 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Das seh`ich genauso!!!
> Mein Händler hatte auch keinen Rahmen in "S" und dieser Farbkombi auf Lager.Für diesen Farbwunsch hätte ich nochmal 150.- extra berappen müssen. Dafür ist der Rest,was ja, in der Summe betrachtet, immer noch beachtlich ist von Ihm.
> 
> Gruß thomlau


hi tomlau und fivepole, wollte keinen angreifen.
mein bikehändler hatte auch keinen rahmen in der ausstattung da,
wir haben das zusammen über einen anderen händler gecoacht(kein händler legt sich 2 oder 3 rahmen in jeder grösse und farbkombi auf lager da kommen leicht 20 bis 30 tausend umel zusammen). 2 wochen lieferzeit waren vereinbart. ca. 20 tage hat`s dann im endeffekt doch gedauert mit umbau für meine wunschausstattung mit anderern teilen. so männers, und jetzt wird wider weiter gebikt...


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2007)

man, sind die bei fusion schnell. am dienstag hab ich das freak beim händler bestellt, und heut ist es schon gekommen Supertoll
gruss peter


----------



## big-p-fan (2. März 2007)

@derfreaker

ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie du, mein HÃ¤ndler vor Ort (bei dem ich schon einige Bikes/Rahmen und ZubehÃ¶r gekauft habe) fÃ¼hrt kein FUSION im Programm und war, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht unbedingt bereit, das Freak Ã¼ber "Umwege" zu besorgen.  

Also 2 MÃ¶glichkeiten --> Freak woanders selbst besorgen oder ein Bike nehmen, welches der HÃ¤ndler vor Ort zwar im Programm hat, aber nicht unbedingt deinen WÃ¼nschen entspricht. 
Nunja, um ehrlich zu sein, fiel mir die Entscheidung nicht sonderlich schwer !!! Bei 3kâ¬ wollte ich dann schon etwas, das meinen WÃ¼nschen auch entsprach, denke mal, dieses ist, bei aller Verbundenheit zum Lokal-Bikedealer, nachvollziehbar. 

Und was die Problemchen betrifft, diese sollte man doch selbst beheben kÃ¶nnen. Und bei groÃen Problemen macht dein Bikeshop auch nix anderes als den Rahmen zum Hersteller einschicken, von daher ist dies nicht unbedingt ein Argument. 

Aber auf jeden Fall nix fÃ¼r Ungut!!! 
Hoffe mal sehr, dass das Wetter am morgigen Samstag einen Tick besser wird um das Bike zu testen, bis erst einmal damit gefahren. Neues Bike und Dauerregen, das ist die HÃ¶chststrafe!!!!!!


----------



## MB-Locke (3. März 2007)

Hi Peter u. big-p-fan,

gratuliere zu den neuen Freaks u. freu mich mit euch!    gibts eigentlich schon Pics von euren neuen Bikes?? Wo die rein sollen ist euch ja klar  

Ja, schlechtes Wetter mit sehr viel Regen u. starkem Wind ist nicht so lecker, zumals jetzt abends langsam wieder länger hell ist... aber was solls, es werden noch viele schönere Tage kommen, auch wenn die Ungeduld grad sehr groß ist.

Grüße,

MB-Locke

PS: Ich hab jetzt den neuen Hinterbau dran u. konnte auch noch nicht testen gehen, das ist wirklich fies...


----------



## thomlau (4. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> sorry pitbulltrader,
> ich weiß grade echt nicht, was du meinst
> ich glaub,ich kann nicht mehr denken ...



Servus max2k, 

ich hatte ganz vergessen,hierzu ein Statement abzugeben.ETA ist das ältere Marzocchi System zur Gabelabsenkung. ATA das neue.Die Systeme arbeiten aber total unterschiedlich.Bei ETA  legt man den Hebel um und senkt die Gabel durch Druck bis ca. 7cm ab. Bei ATA senkt sich die Gabel durch Drehen am Hebel (Einstellknopf) stufenweise um max. 4cm ab. Der Vorteil ist,daß man den  Federweg (damit auch die Gabelhöhe) variieren kann. Bei einem Federweg von 140-180mm kann man eine ATA Gabel z.B. auf 160mm feststellen ohne Ihr damit zu schaden.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## big-p-fan (4. März 2007)

Hallo, 

bin am WE mit meinem neuen FREAK unterwegs gewesen um das Rad einzufahren und zu testen bzw. besser gesagt einzustellen. 

Allerdings habe ich so meine Probleme mit dem Dämpfer (Float R). Bei einem Sag von ca. 15-20% fühlt sich das Bike subjektiv auf dem Trail gut an, jedoch fehlt es meiner Ansicht nach gewaltig an Progression. Wenn ich mir nach ner Passage den O-Ring am Dämpfer anschaue, nutze ich fast den kompletten Federweg und wenn mal ein kleiner Sprung dabei ist, rauscht das Ding voll durch den kompletten Federweg auf Anschlag durch. Nicht gerade berauschend. Bei Erhöhung des Drucks ist es logischerweise besser, allerdings lässt das Ansprechverhalten doch zu wünschen übrig. 

Frage an die erfahrenen Freak-Fahrer (ohne hier Dämpfer-Philosophien loslösen zu wollen): 
- Was kann ich tun, damit das Ding "besser eingestellt" ist? Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit bei diesem Dämpfer ? 
- Ist mein Rahmen (2006er / grün weiße Lackierung) für Stahlfederdämpfer zugelasen ? 
- Funktioniert der Rahmen mit einem Fox DHX Air 4.0 (Einbaulänge 200mm mit 57mm Hub) ? 

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## bikulus (4. März 2007)

Hi bifpfan
zuerst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Eine Empfehlung ist auf alle Fälle, das gute Teil braucht ein paar hm um gut zu funktionieren. Aber deine Beobachtung deckt sich offensichtlich mit vielen Freak Fahreren, schau mal unter dem Link, welcher Luftdämpfer für das Freak, da wird seit einiger Zeit das Thema diskutiert.
Auch mich beschäftigt es, aber ich bin auf einer anderen Erklärung aus. Einige Meinungen sagen, dass der Hinterbau keine Progression hätte!?
Hallo Bodo, melde dich doch mal zu diesem Thema.
Also bis bald
Bikulus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. März 2007)

Hallo big-p-fan, ich fahre zwar noch kein Freak. Dafür lese ich ihr schon sehr interessiert seit langer Zeit mit. Soweit ich mich recht entsinne, kann man erst ab der 07er Modelreihe einen DHX DÄmpfer implantieren. 

@ thomlau, dankesehr, für die Erklärung. Licht am Ende des dunklen Tunnels wurde wahrgenommen  Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach besser? Erstmal werde ich die Z1 Sport ohne Eta fahren wollen. Ich habe für später aber an die Z1 Light 06 mit Eta bzw. die Am 2 gedacht.


----------



## thomlau (5. März 2007)

Hallo max2k,

bitte gern geschehen.Welches System besser ist zu beurteilen,ist natürlich immer subjektiv.Ich fahre die Z1Light ETA und bin vollauf zufrieden.ETA funktioniert absolut super!!Die Allmountain2 hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl.Die Einbauhöhe ist 13mm höher als bei der Z1(Z1 = 538mm;Allm.2 =551mm) und sie hat 160mm Federweg gegenüber 150mm Z1.Die Entscheidung zur Z1 kam 1. durch meinen Händler der die Gabel schon 2Jahre ohne Probleme fährt und 2. daß Marzocchi die Z1 als Freeridegabel freigibt.
Die Gabel hat eine verschraubte Krone und ist geringfügig schwerer,was sich positiv auf die Haltbarkeit auswirkt..Das Ansprechverhalten ist meines Empfinden nach`s besser als bei der Allmountain2.
Das ATA System kommt zum Beispiel in der 66 SL ATA zum Einsatz.Allerdings ist die Einbauhöhe mit 565mm für`s Freak zu groß!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. März 2007)

nabend thomlau,
naja ich denke auch, dass sich die 10 mm (mehr) der am2 nicht so stark bemerkbar machen würden  und grade wegen der freeride freigabe tendiere ich auch eher zur z1 light, zummal sie im moment bei actionsports ja rel. günstig angeboten wird. kann man denn quasi auch das eta öffnen, die gabel dann nach belieben weit eindrücken und das eta schließen, um quasi eine art lockout auf ausgewählter höhe zu bekommen oder ist das nicht möglich? vielen dank nochmal, für die sehr ausführliche und kompetene hilfe . jetzt gehts ins bett. morgen wird technische mechanik geschrieben . noch einen schönen abend,


----------



## olivier (6. März 2007)

Viel Spass bei der Prüfung! Wir hatten uns nie Glück gewünscht, weil das hatten wir ja nicht nötig  ^

Ich bin die AM1 (mit TAS und ETA) von '05 bis ende letzte Saison gefahren und muss auch noch meinen Senf zu ETA, ATA und TAS dazugeben. 
Das TAS ist ein System um die Gabel prinzipiell dem Rahmen anzupassen. Man schraubt daran rum bis man die richige Höhe gefunden hat und lässt es dann ein Bikeleben lang unverändert.
DAS ETA dreht man bei jedem kleinen Hügel rein, senkt die Gabel ab oben angekommen dreht man es wieder raus. Das geht auch im Fahren für kurze Rampen und so. Ich will keine Gabel ohne ETA mehr und hab mir jetzt auch eine Z1 Light von Actionsports für mein Freak geholt. 
Da ich die Fittinge für die Bremsleitung immer noch nicht bekommen hab gibts aber leider noch keine Erfahrungen damit.

Zu ATA kann ich mangels Erfahrung keine Aussage machen.


----------



## MB-Locke (6. März 2007)

Hi Max2k,

also das ETA der Zocchis ist entweder an, als man drückt die Gabel dann rein u. diese bleibt dann ganz unten oder es ist aus u. die Gabel fährt wieder raus. Eine "Fixierung" auf einer Zwischenposition ist nicht möglich, die Gabel federt nämlich dann weiter ein bis zur tiefen Grundposition... hoffe, du verstehst was ich meine... Zur Geo-Anpassung dient wie gesagt das TAS.

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## olivier (6. März 2007)

Das ETA verhärtet die Gabel auch und ist somit zusätzlich ein "Softlockout".


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. März 2007)

bedingt ist es schon möglich mit eta die geometrie anzupassen.
wenn ich auf asphalt oder waldautobahn unterwegs bin: eta rein, gabel soweit runterdrücken wie man möchte und die druckstufe 2-3 klicks zudrehen.
so bleibt die gabel auf der gewünschten höhe und ist ziemlich starr.
finde ich einen ganz guten kompromiss.

marco


----------



## MB-Locke (6. März 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> bedingt ist es schon möglich mit eta die geometrie anzupassen.
> wenn ich auf asphalt oder waldautobahn unterwegs bin: eta rein, gabel soweit runterdrücken wie man möchte und die druckstufe 2-3 klicks zudrehen.
> so bleibt die gabel auf der gewünschten höhe und ist ziemlich starr.
> finde ich einen ganz guten kompromiss.
> ...



-> Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass man die Druckstufe überhaupt einstellen kann... 

Grundsätzlich halte ich das o. g. aber nicht für sehr sinnvoll, "nur" um eine Absenkung zu erreichen, entweder ich hab ne Federgabel oder nicht... da würde ich dann schon eher eine andere Gabel wählen, macht imho wenig Sinn so, aber da merkt man eben mal, wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker u. Vorlieben sind 

Ride On,

MB-Locke


----------



## Marco_Lev (6. März 2007)

habe in meinem raid eine marzocchi AM1 mit 150mm federweg verbaut.
auf dem weg zum bike-treff finde ich es auf asphalt schon sehr gut, die geometrie auf diese art etwas anpassen zu können  auf die federung kann ich in der stadt gänzlich verzichten.
ideal ist das sicherlich nicht, aber dafür wird man bei der nächsten abfahrt mit ordentlich viel spaß wieder belohnt  

marco


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2007)

hallo fusionfreunde, 
vielen dank, für eure zahlreichen und sehr hilfreichen beiträge. jetzt kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, was die einstellungsmöglichkeiten unterscheidet und was für mich nützlich ist oder auch nicht . das einfache eta system scheint mir dann vollkommen ausreichend für ein enduro. 

mal etwas anderes: seid ihr noch alle studenten oder wie kommt es, dass hier vormittags unter der woche rege kommunikation im fusionforum herrscht? 

@olivier: danke, für den spaß. ich denke, ich habe bestanden (aber lieber mal abwarten...) 

einen schönen tag,


----------



## hankpank (6. März 2007)

student 

die Z1 mit ETA kann ich nur empfehlen. Sehr geile Gabel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (6. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr Freaks,

anscheinend bin ich hier der einzigste Arbeiter.Ich kann nur tagsüber schreiben wenn ich Urlaube oder Ü-Stunden abbaue.Naja,ist ja auch egal!!!

@Max2K: Ich denke,Du hast jetzt nochmal einiges an Erfahrungen und Erklärungen auch von den anderen Jungs erhalten.Ich würde das ETA System nicht zur Geometrieanpassung (vor allem dauerhaft) verwenden,weil es dafür nicht gedacht ist.Bei aktiviertem ETA verbleiben ca. 30mm Restfederweg.Bedenke mal die Folgen(Schaden) wenn Du beim Downhill vergessen würdest das ETA zu Lösen.!!!???!!  
Wenn Du die Gabel härter(einem Lockout ähnlich) haben möchtest,mußt Du die Zug-u.Druckstufe erhöhen.Das macht höchstens im Straßenbetrieb Sinn.
Hol Dir die Z1 Light ETA und Du wirst nichts anderes mehr fahren wollen!!! 
Es freut mich aber,Daß ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte!! 

Schöne Grüße an ALLE FREAKS!!!
                                       thomlau


----------



## hankpank (6. März 2007)

Z1 !!!   
ich hab mit der gabel recht viel gemacht und das system hat nie versagt. minimalistisch aber sehr effektives system! nervt nur wenn man den helm am lenker baumeln hat geht immer das eta rein^^


----------



## olivier (6. März 2007)

Ich will meine neue Z1 und mein neues Freak ausprobieren , aber die Überwurfmuttern für die neuen Bremsleitungen fehlen noch!!


----------



## MB-Locke (6. März 2007)

Hi ihr Freaks 

also ich gehöre auch der arbeitenden Bevölkerung an... habe nur irgendwann morgens auch Pause, genauso wie (nach)mittags... dass da ein Freak ins Forum schaut ist doch ganz klar!  

Die Z1 passt von der Performance u. auch für die Geometrie bestimmt sehr gut zum Freak... leider gibts die derzeit nicht in den für mich brauchbaren Farben... und auf umlacken hab ich keine Böcke. Da bleib ich dann eben bei meiner Pike bis ich mir ne Wotan oder Lyrik leisten kann oder es nächstes Jahr die Z1 wieder "normal" gibt 

Grüße an euch Freak-Rider 

MB-Locke


----------



## thomlau (6. März 2007)

Schönen guten Abend allerseits!!! 

@MB-Locke: Schau mal ins Ebay.Da vertickt einer `ne schwarze(aus Neurad ausgebaute) Z1 Light ETA.Steht zur Zeit bei 300 Euronen.Action-Sports bietet eine weiße Z1 Light ETA für 399.-!!!Das sind Preise!!Da wird mir übel,wenn ich dran denke, was ich abdrücken mußte.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. März 2007)

nabend freaks,
nochmal danke. die resonanz pro z1 stimmt mich sehr positiv. 
naja mal gucken, was in ein paar wochen, monaten.. der geldstand sagt, sodass endlich das freak geordert werden kann . heute abend ist aber erstmal ablenkung vom ganzen lernen angesagt. ich wünsche euch was. das war sicher nicht meine letzte frage. achja. auch wenn es für einen noch nicht fusionfahrer vielleicht ein bisschen überfrüht erscheint, ich habe schonmal mit meinem fusion raid kumpel dgeneration über ein fusion-treffen diskutiert. was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (7. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> achja. auch wenn es für einen noch nicht fusionfahrer vielleicht ein bisschen überfrüht erscheint, ich habe schonmal mit meinem fusion raid kumpel dgeneration über ein fusion-treffen diskutiert. was sagt ihr dazu?



hi Max2k, 
du willst also so zu sagen, mal "fusionieren".

zum rest: hab in meinem freak 07 einen fox float r , der auch an seine grenzen angekommen ist. trotz "harter"(6klicks rein) zugstufeneinstellung ist der o-ring ständig auf der kolbenstange runtergerutscht. heisst federweg max. und ein bisschen mehr ausgenutzt.  ich werde doch noch mehr luft reinpumpen müssen. das ansprechverhalten wird sich dann zeigen!?!?
als gabel hab ich die lyrik2step verbaut. bin bisher zufrieden.
bis die tage und wir hoffen mal am wochenende auf gutes bikewetter und trockene pädcher...


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> ...trotz "harter"(6klicks rein) zugstufeneinstellung ist der o-ring ständig auf der kolbenstange runtergerutscht...


mal ne frage zum verständnis. du nutzt den max. federweg aus (o-ring rutscht vom kolben) und du versuchst das mit der zugstufe einzudämmen bzw. zu beheben? 
die zugstufe regelt die ausfedergeschwindigkeit. also wenn der dämpfer wieder in seine unkomprimierte ausgangsstellung zurückfedert, regelt sie die geschwindigkeit in der er dies tut.
für dein problem mit der maximalen ausnutzung des federwegs, bzw. die wohl zu einfache ausnutzung des federwgs, bringt also an der zugstufe zu drehen gar nix. mehr luft im dämpfer hingegen schon.

nur so am rande, weil ich immer wieder lese, das die leuts an ihrer druckstufe rumschrauben um damit zb. progression der gabel ändern möchten.....

zugstufe stelle ich zb. je nach tour kurz ein, bzw. fahre diverse strecken mit der gleichen einstellung, nämlich ca. ein drittel der einstellung. der hinterbau kommt so schnell genug wieder "raus", fängt aber auf wurzelteppichen nicht an zu springen oder dergleichen. auf einer tour mit größeren sprüngen und dem einen oder anderen drop, drehen ich sie ca 2/3 rein, damit es mich bei nicht ganz sauber landungen nicht aus dem bike katapulltiert.

äähmm, ja. 

gruß,
phil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. März 2007)

nabend freaker, ja genau - ich habe an eine art fusionierung gedacht  

@ phil: sag einmal: fährst du denn jetzt auch ein freak?


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> [email protected] phil: sag einmal: fährst du denn jetzt auch ein freak?


nur leihweise ab und an. es gibt einfach noch ein paar dinge am freak, mit denen ich mich noch nicht anfreuden kann.
darf ich deshalb trotzdem hier posten!?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. März 2007)

na klar  
was gefällt dir denn zum beispiel nicht? (kannst du mir ja am besten bitte per pm schreiben).
einen schönen abend,


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> ...nur so am rande, weil ich immer wieder lese, das die leuts an ihrer *druckstufe* rumschrauben um damit zb. progression der gabel ändern möchten.....


räusper.... ich wollte hier eigentlich *zugstufe* schreiben.... 
mit der erhöhung der druckstufe, zb. durch einen höheren luftdruck, kannst dann deinem problem entgegenwirken. und auch den druck im dämpfer kann man je nach tour die man vor sich hat variieren. man wird verblüfft sein, wie sich die charakteristik des bikes, aber auch einer strecken mit den unterschiedlichen drücken verändert.
die eine einstellung für alle tage bzw. strecken, konnt ich in den letzten jahren jedenfalls noch nicht finden. das herumspielen mit den federelement braucht zeit, keine frage, aber bringt einen auch wirklich weiter...

so, jetzt aber genug geklugschei$$ert! 

greetz,
phil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. März 2007)

okai phil und als nächstes bitte deine kritik zum rahmen


----------



## derfreaker (9. März 2007)

ibislover schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum verständnis. du nutzt den max. federweg aus (o-ring rutscht vom kolben) und du versuchst das mit der zugstufe einzudämmen bzw. zu beheben?
> die zugstufe regelt die ausfedergeschwindigkeit. also wenn der dämpfer wieder in seine unkomprimierte ausgangsstellung zurückfedert, regelt sie die geschwindigkeit in der er dies tut.


hi phil, war natürlich fubbes von mir beim schreiben  und hast natürlich recht. hilft nur eins:luft, luft, luft...mal mehr oder auch mal weniger.  nix für ungut...
gruss aus dem saarland


----------



## bikulus (9. März 2007)

HI derfreaker,
frage zur Lyrik 2 step. Ist die bei dir ok oder hast du auch Probleme mit dem federweg, sprich sie kommt nicht mehr ganz raus??
Will mir demnächst eine bei meinem Händler holen, hab aber keinen Bock auf ne Problemgabel!!!

Bikulus


----------



## MB-Locke (9. März 2007)

Hi Leutz,

da muss ich aber nun auch nochmal meinen "Korrektursenf" dazugeben... 

Die Druckstufe (-ndämpfung) erhöht man nicht, in dem man mehr Luft ins Federelement gibt! Dieses erhöht nämlich die "Federrate" (also wie wenn man bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer eine härtere Feder einbaut). Die Druckstufe kann man leider oft nur bei sehr teuren Federelementen einstellen, diese regelt die Einfedergeschwindigkeit... so wie die Zugstufe die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit regelt, ok? 

Nur dass hier Mißverständnissen vorgebeugt wird... 

Grüße

MB-Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. März 2007)

langsam kommen wir vom hundersten aufs tausendste .
ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich der 07er rahmen bezüglich progression verhält. entweder der float r rauscht auch hier durch den federweg und man muss einen dhx air oder ähnlichen dämpfer mit einstallbarer progression nachkaufen. oder alles läuft bestens . wir werden bald mehr wissen.


----------



## derfreaker (9. März 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI derfreaker,
> frage zur Lyrik 2 step. Ist die bei dir ok oder hast du auch Probleme mit dem federweg, sprich sie kommt nicht mehr ganz raus??
> Will mir demnächst eine bei meinem Händler holen, hab aber keinen Bock auf ne Problemgabel!!!
> 
> Bikulus


hi bikulus, hab die gabel so eigestellt, dass sie im "normalen fahrzustand" bis zum 115 mm-strich einfährt und sie stellt sich immer wieder auf die marke ein. gibt aber anscheinend doch grössere fertigungsschwankungen, wenn ich deie threads so durchlese?! wenn du die möglichkeit hast, teste mal die "zochi" oder die fox (rc2). 
zu Max2k und dem dämpfer kann ich nur sagen: muss trotz meier"bescheidenen" 74 kg das teil ziehmlich volle lotte aufpumpen, dass er nicht durchschlägt, ärger. hab`s bike aber erst grad gekauft und meine finanzministerin  zeigt mir schon die rote karte, wenn ich das wort "bike-optimierung"  nur anspreche

gruss


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. März 2007)

oha, naja man kann die ministerin ja irgendwie auch verstehen . 
ich habe bei meiner aussage nicht bedacht, dass ja schon viele 07er freaks im forum unterwegs sind. ganz schön ärgerlich. wobei 2007 der rahmen doch für den sag optimiert worden ist, hieß es. wieviel sag fährst du in etwa?


----------



## derfreaker (10. März 2007)

Max2k schrieb:


> oha, naja man kann die ministerin ja irgendwie auch verstehen .
> ich habe bei meiner aussage nicht bedacht, dass ja schon viele 07er freaks im forum unterwegs sind. ganz schön ärgerlich. wobei 2007 der rahmen doch für den sag optimiert worden ist, hieß es. wieviel sag fährst du in etwa?



hi max2k, gemessen hab ich 15-17 mm=> macht summa summarum ca. 20%. ist ein bisschen zuviel?  denk ich. dazu mess ich aber heut doch mal zuerst den Gesamthub der Kolbenstange nach(hatte auch gestern vor der tour auch grade keine dämpferpumpe zur hand, um was zu ändern), denn anscheinend kann man sich doch nicht auf die angaben in prospekt verlassenwar gestern sowieso en sch... tag: stress auf der arbeit und mitten in der tour wasser marsch von oben. ich war at home nass bis in die letzte rille und der abend war dann eh gelaufen... 
wenn ich heute noch mal drangeh-an das bike-, mach ich dann noch mal neue angaben hier im thread und sag mal was zu deinem geplanten f r e a k: wie stehn die aktien?
so, und jetzt wird weitergearbeitet


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. März 2007)

hallo derfreaker, 
also 20 % für den enduroeinsatz sind doch eigentlich nicht gerade viel, oder? 
das schlechte wetter geht einem in letzter zeit wirklich auf dier nerven. aber freu dich schonmal: nächste woche soll es richtig schön und warm werden - also perfektes freak-gasssigeh-wetter . 
ich kann es kaum aushalten, immer noch nicht das freak bestellen zu können. die finanzen sagen allerdings, dass ich noch ein paar monate geduld haben muss. 
werden soll es dann aber auf jeden fall ein promoline pro in l mit der magic stick stütze (400 mm) wegen meiner körpergröße von über 1,90m. b&b us bikes hat mir ein sehr gutes angebot gemacht. vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit dem händler gemacht? 

achja bei ebay geisterte die letzten tage ein neues 2005er promoline freak für 1599 sofort kaufen rum. ich konnte mich kaum abhalten, mitzubieten. leider war der rahmen aber in m, die gabel eine stance flow und der dämpfer der german a. wie es aussieht, schlägt aber ein bikekumpel zu .


----------



## pisskopp (15. März 2007)

An Alle Freaks! und Hippies!
Kein Frischkäse mehr im Rahmen!!

http://www.hamburg.adfc.de/mgz-1998-5.shtml

Frischkäse knackt Fahrradschlösser

Juhhuuu ich glaub ich bin bekloppt


----------



## fivepole (16. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> An Alle Freaks! und Hippies!
> Kein Frischkäse mehr im Rahmen!!
> 
> http://www.hamburg.adfc.de/mgz-1998-5.shtml
> ...



Ach Nö, jetzt komm ...  

Der 1. April ist in zwei Wochen. Thema hiermit abgeschlossen.


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Hi Freaker 

Möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Kann mir mal einer von seinen Erfahrungen berichten habe folgendes Problem. Ich hab ein 2004 er Freak und bin an sich sehr zufrieden nun habe ich aber seit diesem Jahr die Big Bettys aufgezogen und die Reifenfreiheit ist doch arg knapp bemessen. Nun habe ich festgestellt das die Außenstollen mir schon die Kettenstreben angeschliffen haben. Also das finde ich doch ziemlich beschissen, die Bettys sind meiner Meinung nach das Mindeste was da rein gehen sollte. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit Fusion gemacht ob da vielleicht die Möglichkeit besteht die Schwinge gegen ein aktuelles Modell zu tauschen, die sollen ja mehr Reifenfreiheit haben. Danke bin über jede Auskunft froh.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## El Papa (20. März 2007)

Bezgl. neuem Hinterbau:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237953&highlight=hinterbau

Grüssle von der SuFu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (20. März 2007)

Hallo, 

mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Habe mich zwar bereits durch die einzelnen Threads gelesen, war aber nicht das Richtige dabei bzw. hat für mehr Unsicherheit gesorgt. 

Darf ich in meinem ´06er Freak einen Stahlfederdämpfer anstatt des Luftdämpfers verbauen ?? 
Man liest hier Dinge von wegen größerer Belastung,Bruch, Garantieverlust oder auch doch nicht, ...


----------



## pisskopp (21. März 2007)

Big Betty = Freeride!
Freak      = Enduro, 

das sollten mal inzwischen alle blicken.
Die Fat Alberts sind Top Pneus, alles andere ist Fahrtechnik...
Ausser ihr wohnt im Steinigen Berg...


----------



## fivepole (21. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Big Betty = Freeride!
> Freak      = Enduro,
> 
> das sollten mal inzwischen alle blicken.
> ...



Your damn right  

Die Fat Alberts zieh ich auf wenns derbe wird oder ich mir keinerlei Sorgen wegen Pannen machen will. Ansonsten 2.25er Nobby Nics für den Feld-Wald-Wiesen Einsatz.

Cheerio ...


----------



## kawilli (21. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Big Betty = Freeride!
> Freak      = Enduro,
> 
> das sollten mal inzwischen alle blicken.
> ...



Man oh man was stellt ihr eigentlich mit euren Freaks an oder wohl eher nicht. Wenn hier jemand schreibt das er 2,25 er Nobbys aufzieht wird mir übel kauf dir ein CC-Bike. Dieses Definieren von Einsatzzwecken ist doch völliger Blödsinn wenn jemand sein Bike nicht ausreizt kann er sich auch gleich ein All-Mountain kaufen. Die Big Bettys sind für mich die besten Allround Reifen die es im Moment zu kaufen gibt kein anderer bietet soviel Grip, Pannenschutz und Sicherheit in jeder Lebenslage, egal ob ich eher gemütlich fahre oder doch eher die Krasse Linie wähle. Für mich gibt es keinen triftigen Grund sich mit weniger zufrieden zu geben und das Potenzial seines Bikes damit zu beschränken.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Fusionrider (21. März 2007)

@kawilli
stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Big Bettys sind super und haben nicht andauernd Durchschläge wie die Nobby Nic's. Fat Alberts passen aber auf jeden Fall auch zum Freak.
Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein guter Reifen fast soviel Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten hat wie eine gute Federgabel oder Dämpfer und dafür kurbelt man doch auch gerne ein paar 100g mehr den Berg hoch!


----------



## pisskopp (21. März 2007)

@Kawilli, Dann muste halt beim nächsten Bike Kauf  ein biss mehr aufpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (21. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Kawilli, Dann muste halt beim nächsten Bike Kauf  ein biss mehr aufpassen!



@pisskopp sorry aber den Satz habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich meine nur wer sein Freak " nur " als Enduro sieht und nicht sein Freeride Potential der verpaßt das Beste. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (21. März 2007)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> @kawilli
> stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Big Bettys sind super und haben nicht andauernd Durchschläge wie die Nobby Nic's. Fat Alberts passen aber auf jeden Fall auch zum Freak.
> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein guter Reifen fast soviel Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten hat wie eine gute Federgabel oder Dämpfer und dafür kurbelt man doch auch gerne ein paar 100g mehr den Berg hoch!



Danke Paul du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## pisskopp (21. März 2007)

Isch au Wurscht!
Für mich is das Freak ein FR-Bike! 
Free Ride eben.

So is meins jetzt auch aufgebaut. Freu mich schon auf die Gustls!
Dann sind alle Schwachstellen wech...


----------



## kawilli (21. März 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Isch au Wurscht!
> Für mich is das Freak ein FR-Bike!
> Free Ride eben.
> 
> ...



Genau so is es. Hab gerade die Avid Code montiert aber noch nicht getestet mal schauen ob sie an die Gustls rankommen. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## fivepole (22. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand schreibt das er 2,25 er Nobbys aufzieht wird mir übel kauf dir ein CC-Bike. Dieses Definieren von Einsatzzwecken ist doch völliger Blödsinn wenn jemand sein Bike nicht ausreizt kann er sich auch gleich ein All-Mountain kaufen.



Sag mal, wie bist du denn drauf? Ich piss dir gleich auch ans Bein, falls du nicht in der Lage sein solltest halbwegs anständig dein Ansinnen kund zu tun. Mögliche Varianten wären dann:

a) Dich verblase ich selbst mit meinen Nobby Nics in jeder Situation
b) Ich bin mit meinem Freak schon dickere Dinger geflogen als du

Oder auch immer beliebt:

c) Wer nicht smooth fahren kann, braucht natürlich dicke Reifen

Und mach dir mal Gedanken darüber, ob du deinen Reifen-Einsatzgebiets-Überwachungs-Polizei-Ausweis nicht lieber entwerten lassen solltest.

So far


----------



## MB-Locke (22. März 2007)

nicht steiten Jungs  bitte sachlich bleiben... und vorher überlegen wie man was formuliert

Sicher gibt es große Unterschiede beim Einsatzgebiet u. vor allem hängt auch viel davon ab, wo man auch wohnt u. Unterwegs ist... eher Schlamm oder Steine usw. ihr  wisst schon.Prinzipiell fahre ich verschiedene, je nachdem ob zuhause, was wilderes oder Touren in den Alpen. Macht imho auch Sinn, es gibt leider keinen, der überall gut ist ohne vllt. doch einen Nachteil zu haben. Mit der neuen Schwinge hat man eben etwas mehr Auswahl bei den Reifen


----------



## kawilli (22. März 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie bist du denn drauf? Ich piss dir gleich auch ans Bein, falls du nicht in der Lage sein solltest halbwegs anständig dein Ansinnen kund zu tun. Mögliche Varianten wären dann:
> 
> a) Dich verblase ich selbst mit meinen Nobby Nics in jeder Situation
> b) Ich bin mit meinem Freak schon dickere Dinger geflogen als du
> ...



@fivepole Sorry aber ich dachte nun mal das hier jeder seine Meinung äußern kann wenn du dich davon angepißt fühlst ok selbst schuld. 
a) glaube ich nicht bevor ich es selbst sehe 
b) kannst du gar nicht wissen es sei denn du bist GOTT 
c) definiere "smooth" heißt das man umfährt jeden Kieselstein 

Und den REÜPA hab ich grad verbrannt. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen ich meine in ein Bike dieses Kalibers sollten einfach mind. die Bettys reingehen weil alles Andere einfach unterdimensioniert ist und dem Einsatzzweck nicht angemessen. 
Jetzt kannst du wieder widersprechen ändert aber meine Meinung auch nicht also laß es. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## fivepole (23. März 2007)

> kawilli;3548537Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen ich meine in ein Bike dieses Kalibers sollten einfach mind. die Bettys reingehen weil alles Andere einfach unterdimensioniert ist und dem Einsatzzweck nicht angemessen.



Na also, geht doch auch so  

Meine, dass jeder machen darf was er will und für richtig hält. Alles geht, nichts muss, um das mal etwas zwielichtig zu formulieren. Wenn du Big Bettys für passend hältst, then do that, aber qualifiziere andere eben nicht ab. Got me?

Achso, und die abc Liste war Satire. Aber das hast du ja sofort erkannt.

Cheerio


----------



## kawilli (23. März 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch auch so
> 
> Meine, dass jeder machen darf was er will und für richtig hält. Alles geht, nichts muss, um das mal etwas zwielichtig zu formulieren. Wenn du Big Bettys für passend hältst, then do that, aber qualifiziere andere eben nicht ab. Got me?
> 
> ...



@fivepole Also nur zur Erklärung wir fahren hier bei uns Trails bei denen es dir solche Luftballon Karkassen regelrecht pulverisiert und wenn ich in einer Abfahrt 3mal den Schlauch wechseln muß bin ich sauer. Du würdest wahrscheinlich auch keinen Dirt mit ner CC-Felge und nem Race-Gummi springen. Ich habe schon vieles Probiert aber jedes Gramm das ich Bergauf spare bereue ich Bergab wieder. Jeder der ne harte Linie mit nem 2,25 Nobby Nic fahren kann im harten Gelände und unter widrigsten Wetterverhältnissen, DER verdient meinen Respekt!  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## fivepole (23. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:
			
		

> Du würdest wahrscheinlich auch keinen Dirt mit ner CC-Felge und nem Race-Gummi springen.



Doch, zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.dirtmag.de/cms/images/dirt5/pics_friends_61.jpg
http://www.dirtmag.de/cms/images/dirt5/pics_friends_53.jpg

Mavic 138 XC Felgen  

Und selbsverständlich zieh ich auf mein Freak bei entsprechenden Umständen z.B. Fat Alberts drauf und keine Nobby Nics. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.

Da wir uns jetzt wieder lieb haben, schnappen wir heute Nachmittag beide unsere Freaks und rocken die Trails  

Cheerio ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (23. März 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Da wir uns jetzt wieder lieb haben, schnappen wir heute Nachmittag beide unsere Freaks und rocken die Trails
> 
> Cheerio ...



Kann leider nicht bin noch Krankgeschrieben Augen OP vor ner Woche aber nächstes WE steige ich wieder voll ein. Hab mir erst ein paar neue Code Bremsen montiert und noch keinen Meter gefahren ist zum Verrückt werden. Aber die Bilder sind lecker obwohl Dirt nicht so mein Fall ist ich stehe eher auf krasse Sprünge in freier Wildbahn. Also dann viel Spaß beim Freaken. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. März 2007)

servus,

für alle freak 07 promoline interessierten: hier gibt es ein paar bilder vom neuen freak, die beim test in hannover entstanden sind.

http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=54&albumID=3937584

gruß und schönes we, habt euch alle lieb


----------



## Tim777 (30. März 2007)

Hallo an Euch Freak-Fahrer,

eine Frage an die technisch versierten unter Euch. An meinem Freak bekomme ich die obere Schraube, mit der der Dämpfer in der Wippe montiert ist, nicht auf. Meine Werkstatt hat sie beim letzten mal so gut verklebt, dass ich schon fast die Schraube rund habe, aber sie geht nicht auf. Auch der Tipp, mit dem Fön den Kleber zu erwärmen, funktionierte nicht (oder nicht lange genug erwärmt?). Wie kann ich den Kleber lösen und die Schraube rauskriegen?

Danke für gute Tipps.

Übrigens, das Problem mit dem Federweg meines Fox Floats hat sich geklärt. Hatte noch mal die Luft abgelassen, wieder aufgepummt und nun sind 57 mm da. Danke noch mal an die, die bei sich nachgemessen haben. 

Schönes Wochenende Euch, Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Johnnybike (31. März 2007)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hallo an Euch Freak-Fahrer,
> 
> eine Frage an die technisch versierten unter Euch. An meinem Freak bekomme ich die obere Schraube, mit der der Dämpfer in der Wippe montiert ist, nicht auf. Meine Werkstatt hat sie beim letzten mal so gut verklebt, dass ich schon fast die Schraube rund habe, aber sie geht nicht auf. Auch der Tipp, mit dem Fön den Kleber zu erwärmen, funktionierte nicht (oder nicht lange genug erwärmt?). Wie kann ich den Kleber lösen und die Schraube rauskriegen?
> 
> ...




Ein normaler Föhn reicht vermutlich nicht aus. Ein Heissluftföhn wäre besser. Wenn die Schraube schon fast rund ist würde ich nichts mehr machen und schnell beim Mechaniker vorbeifahren. Wenn sie nämlich ganz rund ist wirds schwieriger...

Johnny


----------



## thomlau (31. März 2007)

Hallo Tim777,

fahre in Deine Werkstatt die Dir das Verklebt haben.Wahrscheinlich ist die Addhäsion der Gewindesicherung zu hoch.Ansonsten frag mal in `ner Autowerkstatt nach.Es gibt spezielle Fräser zum Entfernen verkorkster Schrauben.Wenn Du im Raum Gießen wohnst kannste auch gern zu mir kommen.Ich hab`so Fräser!

So,dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Glück und Erfolg!!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Anbipa (1. April 2007)

Hier mein eigens Freak es ist jetzt fertig:






[/url][/IMG]
es wiegt 13,3kg bei Gr. M
wird nicht verkauft ist Mein.


----------



## Chris82 (1. April 2007)

Man das sieht ja geiler aus als meins. Ich hät vielleicht noch ne 36 (07) in Rot montiert die is glaub ich auch leichter.


----------



## Brausa (2. April 2007)

@Anbipa: Geiler Dämpfer. Wie ist die Funktion im Vergleich zum Float R?

Und aus aktuellen Anlass an alle die ein Freak bei S-Tec mit Syntace Cockpit gekauft haben: Ich habe gestern nochmal meinen Lenker kontrolliert und festgestellt dass es sich um einen Vector *VRO *Lowrider handelt, obwohl ein Superforce Vorbau montiert ist. Lt. Syntace darf so keinesfalls gefahren werden, Bruchgefahr. Also lieber nochmal nachschauen...


----------



## flori828 (15. April 2007)

Moin,
bin aus verschiedenen Gründen am überlegen ob ich mein Fritzz zugunsten von nem Freak verkaufen soll.
Hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden. Ich hab per SuFu nach Lieferterminen und richtiger Rahmengröße geschaut.

Rahmengröße: 
Körpergröße 186cm mit Schrittlänge ~90cm. Besser "L" als "M", richtig?

Lieferzeit:
Ist das korrekt dass das Freak teilweise in 1W beim Kunden ist, oder in anderen Worten keiner länger als 4W wartet?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (15. April 2007)

Bei 1860mm ist es definitiv ein L. Zur Lieferzeit kann ich nix sagen, hab mein schon zu lange  .


----------



## barrett (15. April 2007)

Hi Flori,
habe die gleichen Abmessungen wie du und mir letztes Jahr ein Freak in L geholt. Die Größe passt mir perfekt, man kann entspannt aufwärts touren und abwärts rocken  

Bei mir wars direkt vom Händler, deshalb keine Lieferzeit. Ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken eines Frizz gespielt, sicher auch ein Hammer Gerät, dann aber doch am Freak hängen geblieben, ohne Reue...

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## flori828 (16. April 2007)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten.
Ich finde Fritzz sieht besser aus, bringt aber nix wenns nicht funktioniert...

Mein Fritzz:
-Syntace P6 (Carbon-Sattelstütze) knackt/knarzt und ist "geradeso" einstellbar. Geht, aber könnte besser sein. Nervt.
-Mit Schuhgrösse 44/45 streift man ständig an der unteren Strebe. Diese Schuhgröße ist bei Kunden die nen L-Rahmen kaufen nicht ungewöhnlich schätz ich  
-Wippe haut innerhalb der letzten 10% des Dämpfer-Hubs an die linke Sattelstrebe.
-RS-Lyrik. Defekt.
-Ungefragt Dämpfer verbaut der nicht den Spezifikationen der HP entspricht.

Also ihr seht, dass dem Kunden da ganz schön was zugemutet wird. Positiv hervorzuheben ist das Ansprechen des Hinterbaus. Float-Link ist geil.
Naja, jedenfalls würde ich mir gerne diese Woche mal ein Freak einen Tag ausleihen. Wär mir ziemlich wichtig, weil auf dem Papier sind alle Bikes gut. Mal sehn ob das klappt.

Zu welcher Ausstattung würdet ihr mir raten?
Ich fahr was man unter ENDURO versteht. Bergab wirds ruppig. Fette Drops sind nicht dabei....Kicker, Treppen und kleinere Drops sollten möglich sein. Aber ich fahr auch uphill und brauch deshalb auf jedenfall eine absenkbare Gabel. Welche Scheibenbremse und Rotorgröße ist mir egal, komm mit allem zurecht. Farblich wärs mir schwarz und pulverbeschichtet am liebsten. Und kein blabla ala "Dual Trail Control" etc drauf ;-)

Gruß


----------



## thomlau (17. April 2007)

Hi flori,
ich fahre auch Enduro und Freeride light.Macht mit`m Freak(S) einen Heidenspaß.
Habe jetzt umgerüstet auf Syntace 1.5 VRO mit 7075 Lowrider(700mm breite).Einfach geil das Teil!!!Sieht natürlich fett aus.Fahre eine Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA auf die ich nichts kommen lasse.Super Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten!!Ansonsten sind Hayes HFX9 203/160mm,XO Drehgriffe mit X.7 Schaltwerk(gleiche Funktion wie X.9 u. XO aber günstiger und ausreichend zum evtl.Abreißen beim Downhill),FOX Float R, Shimano HONE 3fach Kurbel, Sun Single Track, Race Face Diabolus,Selle Trans AM Max  u. XT Umwerfer.Es folgt demnächst noch eine 3HeimGuide Kefü!
Von Marzocchi geht auch `ne AllMountain 1 oder 2.Wenn`s ein bisserl derber sein darf,würde auch die 66SL ATA passen,da man den Federweg von 140-180mm einstellen kann.Fusion schreibt für`s Freak eine Einbauhöhe von 520-550mm vor.
Z1=538mm Eh bei 150mm Federweg
AllMountain1u.2=551mm Eh bei 160mm Federweg
66SL ATA=565mmEh bei 140-180mm Federweg

So,dann wünsche ich jetzt viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen und der Vorfreude auf`s Freak.Übrigens bietet S-Tec Sports den 2006er Freakrahmen momentan für 1299.-Euronen an.Regulär 2099.-!!!!Den 1.5 VRO kriegst Du im Ebay von Shortys Mone incl. Reduzierhülse und X-Clamps für um die 50.-Euro,je nach Mitbieter.Ich hatte erst eine Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau/Lenkerkombi.Die 70.- Euro hätte ich besser gleich in Syntace investiert.

Gruß und Viel Spaß
                   thomlau


----------



## flori828 (18. April 2007)

Servus,
den 700er Lowrider fahr ich auch am Fritzz. Der ist top!
VRO hab ich noch nie getestet und auch nie Live gesehen. Auf der HP hab sieht das Teil mMn echt schlimm aus ;-)) Hast du den nur zum Testen montiert oder verstellst du den Vorbau auch während der Tour?
Bzgl. der Gabel sind die MZ´s vielleicht keine schlechte Wahl. Bin bisher was den Enduro-Bereich betrifft Manitou Nixon und RS Lyrik gefahren. Beide inakzeptabel. 
Lassen sich ATA Gabeln auch während der Fahrt runter-/hochfahren? Geht wahrscheinlich nur mit ETA schätz ich.
Dann noch ne Frage: Welches Einbaumaß für Dämpfer ist beim Freak zulässig (EinbaumaßxHub)? 

Gruß


----------



## MB-Locke (18. April 2007)

Hi,

als Dämpfer werden welche mit 200x57mm verwendet... Teilweise haben manche Luftdämpfer (Achtung Herstellerfreigabe von Fusion beachten) wie z. B. DT HVR "nur" 55mm bei 200 EBL. Hier fehlt dann Federweg. Ob das schlimm ist oder nicht, muss jeder selbst beurteilen, aber bitte beachtet, dass es nur sehr wenige von Fusion offiziell freigegebene Dämpfer fürs Freak gibt 
Ich selbst für sofern die Kohle reicht den ISX4 von Manitou verbauen, der soll lt. den Auskünften hier im Fusion-Bereich wirklich super sein, Langzeiterfahrung aber leider keine, ist ja neu 

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flori828 (18. April 2007)

Yup. Das klingt schonmal gut. Ich dachte an einen dieser Dämpfer:

Swinger Coil SPV 4-Way
http://www.hbsuspension.com/items.asp?deptid=12&itemid=39

Swinger Air X4 SPV
http://www.hbsuspension.com/items.asp?deptid=12&itemid=37

Das ältere Modell Swinger Air SPV 4-Way käm evtl. auch in Frage. Alle in 200x56(57?)

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. April 2007)

servus, den isx4 bekommst du inzwischen bei bike-components.de für "nur" um die 350 euro.


----------



## El Papa (18. April 2007)

Passt der Manitou SPV 4-Way (hat doch den Ausgleichsbehälter oder?) in den Rahmen?


----------



## flori828 (18. April 2007)

El Papa schrieb:


> Passt der Manitou SPV 4-Way (hat doch den Ausgleichsbehälter oder?) in den Rahmen?



Der hier hat auch nen Rucksack.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3575048&postcount=258

Gruß


----------



## thomlau (18. April 2007)

Servus flori,

der VRO bleibt jetzt fest drauf.Nix zum Testen,weil dafür ist der Kram zu teuer.Habe den Vorbau bis jetzt noch nicht während +ner Tour verstellt,kann Dir aber sagen,daß der Truvativ 60mm Länge hatte und ich jetzt so bei 80mm Länge bin.Zudem muß ich sagen,daß Sicherheit vor geht und da ist Syntace nunmal das Beste.Bei denen sind alle Teile auf der besten Maschine der Welt Downhill erprobt.Alle Bikezeitungen sowie auch andere Hersteller nutzen deren Testmaschine.Zusaetzlich gewaehrt Syntace 10 Jahre Garantie!!!
Beim ATA System musst Du stehen bleiben,da der Federweg durch drehen verstellt wird.Hast aber natuerlich den Vorteil,dass Du Dir den Federweg einstellen kannst.Waehrend der Fahrt funktioniert nur mit ETA tadellos.Hebel nach vorn und mit einem kraeftigen Ruck die Gabel runterdruecken.Es verbleiben immer mindestens 30mm Restfederweg.
Das Daempfereinbaumass beim Freak betraegt 200mm mit 57mm Hub.Ich werde bei einem Daempfertausch den Marzocchi Rocco R AIR verbauen.Der hat genau 200mm Laenge und 57mm Hub.Kostet laut Marzocchi HP 299.- Euro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deutscher Vertrieb geht ueber CosmicSports.Bin halt ein Marzocchi-Fan!!!
Bei Fox musst Du zum Erhalt der Garantie jaehrlich einen Service in Ihrem Haus vornehmen lassen,wofuer Sie ja nur Pauschal 160.-Euro berechnen.

Gruss und gute Fahrt
                     thomlau


----------



## olivier (19. April 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> werde bei einem Daempfertausch den Marzocchi Rocco R AIR verbauen.


Sofort Erfahrungsbericht posten wenn du ihn gefahren bist!!! 
Ich sag auch noch bitte!



thomlau schrieb:


> Bin halt ein Marzocchi-Fan!!!



Ich auch. 
ein rocco zur Z1 Light


----------



## flori828 (19. April 2007)

tomlau schrieb:
			
		

> den Marzocchi Rocco R AIR verbauen.Der hat genau 200mm Laenge und 57mm Hub.Kostet laut Marzocchi HP 299.- Euro.http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/li...= UK&Sito=mtb



Moin Tomlau,
auf der HP ist der Rocco Air mit 50mm Hub angegeben. Weisst du da genaueres?

Nach was. Das mit dem Rahmen bei s-tec hört sich wirklich ganz gut an. Hat Fusion aufgrund des gehobenen Preises eigtl. auch eine längere Garantie-/Gewährleistungszeit auf den Rahmen (und was dazugehört: Wippe, Bolzen, Lager..) als die gesetzliche Laufzeit (2J)?

Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Moin Tomlau,
> auf der HP ist der Rocco Air mit 50mm Hub angegeben. Weisst du da genaueres?
> 
> Nach was. Das mit dem Rahmen bei s-tec hört sich wirklich ganz gut an. Hat Fusion aufgrund des gehobenen Preises eigtl. auch eine längere Garantie-/Gewährleistungszeit auf den Rahmen (und was dazugehört: Wippe, Bolzen, Lager..) als die gesetzliche Laufzeit (2J)?
> ...



Servus,
Fusion bietet auch nur 2 Jahre Gerantie-/Gewährleistungszeit. 
Laut Cosmic Sports gibt es den Rocoo Air auch mit 57mm Hub bei 200mm Einbaulänge. Sehr geehrter Herr Tomlau, bitte berichte umgehend, wenn du den Dämpfer verbaut hast. Das wäre bisher auch mit dem ISX4 mein Favorit.


----------



## olivier (19. April 2007)

Ich habe mich auch gerade auf der MZ Homepage über den Rocco schlau gemacht. Direkt bei der Rocco Air Seite ist als Hub nur 50mm angegeben, im Manual gibt es den 200mm langen aber sowohl mit 50 als auch mit 57mm Hub. Ist also nicht ganz klar. Am besten beim Bestellen fragen und dann nachmessen.


----------



## thomlau (19. April 2007)

flori828 schrieb:


> Moin Tomlau,
> auf der HP ist der Rocco Air mit 50mm Hub angegeben. Weisst du da genaueres?
> 
> Nach was. Das mit dem Rahmen bei s-tec hört sich wirklich ganz gut an. Hat Fusion aufgrund des gehobenen Preises eigtl. auch eine längere Garantie-/Gewährleistungszeit auf den Rahmen (und was dazugehört: Wippe, Bolzen, Lager..) als die gesetzliche Laufzeit (2J)?
> ...



 Hi flori,

leider gewährt FUSION auch nur 2 Jahre Garantie.Auf der HP von Cosmicsports steht der ROCO AIR R mit 200/57.Ich würde auch nur diesen verbauen!!!
Übrigens ist mein Rahmen auch von S-Tec Sports.Habe 1399.- Euro bezahlt und war innerhalb von 4 Tagen bei mir. 

Grüße aus Mittelhessen
                      thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (20. April 2007)

moin männer 

war auch am überlegen wegen roco mit 57mm hub aber den wirds wohl nicht geben nur den mit 50mm und der ist auch nicht am lager... 

hab mich jetzt doch für den manitou entschieden... will hoffen das der am montag da ist das ich ihn am wochenende am gardasee mal richtig "schwarten" kann 

ride on 
D.


----------



## cauw (23. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich überlege mir ein Freak zuzulegen, einzige Frage die sich mir stellt ist:
Wie lange tut es der Dämpfer wenn er ständig mit Sand , Steinen und Matsch beschmissen wird?? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen??

Danke und Gruß 

Cauw


----------



## olivier (23. April 2007)

cauw schrieb:


> Wie lange tut es der Dämpfer wenn er ständig mit Sand , Steinen und Matsch beschmissen wird??



Nach ein paar tausend km und hm mit meinem Raid ist der DT-Dämpfer noch wie neu. Ich check 2 mal pro Saison den Luftdruck, konnte aber eigentlich nie einen Verlust feststellen. 
Wie gut der fox Dämfper das aushält kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, aber es gab zumindest nicht auffällig viele Kommentare im Forum zu dem Thema.


----------



## voodooisland (25. April 2007)

hi leute ,bei meinem 3 monate altem freak verbiegts gerade die untere dämpferaufnahme.bin aber nur ganz leichte endurotouren gefahren,nix freeridiges!!!!wird zwar kostenlos getauscht,aber jetzt frag ich mich schon,ob das problem mehrere leute hatten!vielleicht ists auch nur bei einigen bikes ein produktionsfehler???!!!möchte nämlich nich das gleiche instabile teil wiederkriegen & dann gefrustet mein freak verkaufen müssen!!
grüsse


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2007)

voodooisland schrieb:


> hi leute ,bei meinem 3 monate altem freak verbiegts gerade die untere dämpferaufnahme.bin aber nur ganz leichte endurotouren gefahren,nix freeridiges!!!!wird zwar kostenlos getauscht,aber jetzt frag ich mich schon,ob das problem mehrere leute hatten!vielleicht ists auch nur bei einigen bikes ein produktionsfehler???!!!möchte nämlich nich das gleiche instabile teil wiederkriegen & dann gefrustet mein freak verkaufen müssen!!
> grüsse


Welches Baujahr ist denn der Rahmen? Ich hab von verbogenen Dämpferaufnahmen bisher noch nichts gehört. Hört sich mehr nach Einzelschicksal an.


----------



## MB-Locke (25. April 2007)

Hi,

also  es gab wohl bei einer kleinen Charge von Freaks ein Problem mit dem Teil, welches die Kettenstreben mit dem Dämpfer verbindet. 
Hier gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen in der Ausführung (mir sind jetzt 4 bekannt). Es gibt welche, da ist dieser "Verbindungshebel" aus Vollmaterial ausgeführt. Irgendwann im letzten Jahr kam dann eine Umstellung zu einem anders konstruierten Teil, eines mit "Fachwerk". Die Gründe könnten u. a. Gewichtsersparnis u. evtl. eine leicht veränderte Ausführung dieses Teils sein (es sind wirklich nur Vermutungen, warum das so ausgeführt u. leicht abgewandelt vom Raid SL übernommen wurde, hat Bodo hier nicht ausgeführt). Die erste Version mit Fachwerk hatte leicht Stabilitätsprobleme, diese Schwingen wurden teilweise wohl noch vor Auslieferung aus dem Verkehr gezogen, teilweise wohl leider nicht. Entweder hier oder in einem anderen Thread hier bei Fusion gabs schon mal so eine Diskussion wg. div. gebrochenen bzw. "eingeknickten" Fachwerk-Schwingen. Die 2. u. 3. Version des Bauteils hat(te) ein verstärktes Fachwerk, da wurde einfach darüber ein Blech (bei der 2. Version teilweise u. bei der 3. (der aktuellen) ist soweit mir bekannt ist, über alles ein Blech drüber) drübergeschweißt, was wohl die entscheidenden Stabilitätspunkte mehr bringt. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit der neueren, verstärkten Schwingen, wird sich wohl diese Saison zeigen...

Die Version mit Fachwerk bietet zudem mehr Reifenfreiheit als die mit Vollmaterial. Deshalb haben auch div. Freak-Rider schon umgerüstet. Ab irgendwann in 2006 wurde die Produktion umgestellt, wann weiß ich nicht?!

Normal sollte dein Fall - sollte es der o. g. Beschreibung ca. entsprechen - recht schnell u. kulant geregelt werden. Fusion weiß, dass hier wohl teilweise was nachzubessern ist. Es kommt immer auch auf den Einsatz oder auch Gewichtsklasse an, wie lange das teil evtl. hält. Bei leichten Fahrern tritt es vllt. sogar nie auf, kann man nicht sagen. -> Deshalb Kopf hoch, bekommst ne neue Schwinge u. los gehts!

Grüße u. ride on

MB-Locke


----------



## fivepole (25. April 2007)

voodooisland schrieb:


> hi leute ,bei meinem 3 monate altem freak verbiegts gerade die untere dämpferaufnahme.bin aber nur ganz leichte endurotouren gefahren,nix freeridiges!!!!wird zwar kostenlos getauscht,aber jetzt frag ich mich schon,ob das problem mehrere leute hatten!vielleicht ists auch nur bei einigen bikes ein produktionsfehler???!!!möchte nämlich nich das gleiche instabile teil wiederkriegen & dann gefrustet mein freak verkaufen müssen!!
> grüsse



Kein Einzelfall, aber auch kein Drama. Siehe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190525

Hatte exakt selbiges Problem. Hatte und habe aber die alte Schwinge ohne Fachwerk. Wurde damals rasch und kostenlos getauscht. Seither kein Problem mehr. Allerdings auch kein superprogressiver German A Dämpfer mehr drin, sondern ein Fox Float.

Grüße


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Mai 2007)

EIn Freak ist auch in meiner engeren Wahl. Wieviel KG hat die ENDURO ausstattung wie sie bei Fusion angegeben ist?

mfg moon


----------



## Tim777 (3. Mai 2007)

@ Johnnybike und thomlau,

danke für Eure Rückmeldungen zu meinem Problem mit der Schraube an meiner Dämpferaufnahme. Leider habe ich Thomlaus Angebot erst gelesen, als meine Werksatt die Schraube schon draußen hatte. War nicht der Kleber, sondern die Schraube war festkorridiert. Der Kopf  musste weggebohrt werden, dabei wurde leider auch die Wippe angebohrt. Neue Wippenhälfte und und das Rausbohren kosteten mich dann knapp über 100 Euro. Schon ärgerlich.

Nun ist aber endlich der neue Dämpfer drin, für den das ganze ja veranstaltet wurde. Er hat jetzt auch die 57 mm Hub (vgl. Frage von mir im "Luftdämpfer-für-Freak-Fred").

Danke für alle Rückmeldungen auch dazu. Der Fox Float war bei der ersten Fahrt dann doch etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Erscheint straffer als der German A. Doch auf den Trails fand ich ihn dann um Längen besser, vom Wippen bergauf sowieso. Subjektiv kommt er mir nun auch immer "softer" vor. Bin ganz zufrieden. Durchschläge bist jetzt nicht, trotzt kleinen Jumps von den Skaterbahn-Halfpipes.

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie ich ein Bild hier reinkriege, würde ich Euch den neuen Dämpfer mal zeigen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Schöne Grüße aus dem schon lange sonnigen Taunus, Tim 777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tim777,

zum Bilder ins IBC stellen mußt Du angemeldet sein.Dann klickst Du oben auf der IBC Seite ca. in der Mitte auf das Wort "Fotoalbum".Auf der sich nun öffnenden Seite klickst Du über der Leiste mit "Willkommen Tim777" auf -Meine Galerie-.
Darauf öffnet sich Dein Benutzeralbum (Galerieseite) in der Du rechts angibts wieviele Bilder pro Seite dargestellt werden sollen und wo Du mit einem Klick auf "Foto`s hochladen" Deine Bilder ins Album packst.
Hört sich vielleicht umständlich an,ist aber nicht so schlimm!!

Dann wünsch`ich Dir jetzt mal viel Spaß beim Bearbeiten Deiner Galerie!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## bikulus (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle Freaker
wollte mal das Thema wechseln, hat jemand schon am ein 24`Hinterrad ins Freak rein geht das? Ich hab nen 06 er Rahmen.
Die beiden Streben hinten laufen doch rel parallel, das sollte doch klappen.
Oder spricht das was anderes dagegen??  
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## big-p-fan (6. Mai 2007)

@thomlau: 

Deinen Fotos nach hast du ein ´06er Freak mit ´nem Fox Float Dämpfer. Wieviel Federweg hat das Bike am Hinterrad? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich das selbe Bike / Rahmen habe, mir aber bis dato niemand sagen konnte, mit wieviel Federweg dieses Bike angegeben ist.


----------



## thomlau (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo bikulus,

ich fahre vorne und hinten 24" Sun Single Track mit 2.35 Schwalbe Space.Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen,daß Bike ist super handlich und agil.Der Nachteil ist:
Da das Freak ein ziemlich tiefes Tretlager hat und man beim Gebrauch von 24" Laufrädern ca. 2,5 cm Höhe verliert,setzt man mit den Pedalen und dem Kettenblatt schneller auf.
Feeling und Handling sind geil!!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## thomlau (6. Mai 2007)

Hi big-p-fan,

ich denke 160mm!! Habe es allerdings nie nachgemessen,da die Vorgängermodelle
nur 8mm weniger hatten.Mir ist es egal ob ich 152 o. 160mm Federweg habe. 
Demnächst gibt`s von Marzocchi eine 55 mit 125-165 mm einstellbarem Federweg und nur 2200 Gramm Gewicht.Das ist dann wieder eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## big-p-fan (6. Mai 2007)

Mir ist es auch egal, ob 150 oder 160mm, auf dem Trail funktioniert es super. Nur würde ich einfach mal gerne wissen, mit wieviel FW der Rahmen von Haus aus angegeben ist bzw. 06 war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (6. Mai 2007)

Hi big-p-fan,

vom Hause Fusion aus ist(war) der Rahmen mit 160mm Federweg angegeben.
Ich habe meinen Rahmen Ende November bekommen.Aber wie Du so schön sagst: Auf`m Trail funzt`s einwandfrei!!!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## bikulus (6. Mai 2007)

Hi Thomlau
wie breit baut denn dein Reifen, in mm: Ich würde das gerne mal bei mir nachmessen.
Finde übrigens, dass das Freak im Tretlager recht hoch baut 
Anyway
Gruß

Bikulus



thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo bikulus,
> 
> ich fahre vorne und hinten 24" Sun Single Track mit 2.35 Schwalbe Space.Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen,daß Bike ist super handlich und agil.Der Nachteil ist:
> Da das Freak ein ziemlich tiefes Tretlager hat und man beim Gebrauch von 24" Laufrädern ca. 2,5 cm Höhe verliert,setzt man mit den Pedalen und dem Kettenblatt schneller auf.
> ...


----------



## 7upKG (7. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre ein Freak seit einem Jahr und ich bin begeister, am Anfang wurde meine Laune getrübt weil der German dämpfer hinüber war, aber dann kamm ein Fox rein und nun is der hammer. Ich komme überral rauf mag es noch soe steil sein, wo andere absteige klettere ich noch weiter und beim runterfahren sowas von agiel ich komm um jeden noch so spitzen wickel rum. Hab auch schon ein paar rassante stürze hin gelegt, wo mein Schalt auge darunter gelitten hat aber mehr auch nicht. Mein XT-Nabe hat inzwischen spiel was aber eh schnuppe ist weil ich mir nen neuen Laufradsatz und ne Lyrik hole. Es kommt noch ne Zweiblattkurbel rein von FSA und eventuel ein Kettenspanner mal gucken.
Vom dammaligen preis kann ich sagen super 2,5k warens schon mit Manitou Nixen, X-9 und RaceFace XC austattung. 

Ich will mir noch nen breiteren Lenker als den Standart hollen, aber is das überhaupt sinvoll?? Oder schrenke ich mich dann ein wenn ich um die kurfen zirkeln will??


----------



## bikulus (7. Mai 2007)

Hi
ich hab mir auch nen breiteren Lenker geholt, find das viel besser, mehr Kontrolle und präziser im Lenken, schränkt mich nicht ein.
Bikulus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Mai 2007)

@7upKG: Die Lyrik passt hervorragend zum Freak. Stabil wie eine Motorradgabel, sahniges Anprechen, meinem Geschmack nach auch in engen Trail- Passagen gut beherrschbar. 
Beachte aber bitte 2 Einschänkungen. 
1) Die 2-Step-Version der Lyrik  hat bis jetzt noch massive Qualitätsprobleme. Ich bin scheinbar einer der wenigen glücklichen mit einer (bis jetzt) voll funktionsfähige Gabel haben. Ich würde heute auf die 2-step-Funktion der Gabel verzichten, da das Freak auch mit 160 mm FW super klettert. 
2) Die Lyrik besitz ein Floodgate (Lockout). Wenn das aktiviert wird steht der Einstellknopf ca. 1 cm höher über der Gabelkrone. In diesem Zustand passt die Krone nicht mehr unter dem Unterrohr durch (2006'er Rahmen). Da ich das Floodgate nicht nutze stört mich das auch nicht. Die latente Gefahr der Beschädigung ist aber schon gegeben. Oder man muß ein sehr hoch bauendes Lenkkopflager benutzen.


----------



## Brausa (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

zwei Anmerkungen dazu:

Der aktivierte Floodgate-Knopf passt bei mir mit 2006er Rahmen problemlos durch wenn ich den Lenker drehen will - dürfte von der Rahmengröße abhängen. Ich habe L

Meine Lyrik 2 Step funzt auch super, nach mittlerweile rund 10 Touren (mit Trails natürlich) ist das Bike auch schon richtig schön eingefahren, und geht deutlich besser als neu. Die Absenkung möchte ich allerdings nicht missen, da ich durch weiten Sattelstützen-Auszug recht weit hinten sitze, und das durch Absenken zum Touren kompensiere.


----------



## big-p-fan (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
kann ich bestätigen, was Freizeit-biker bereits zu bedenken gab. 
Habe mir für mein 06´er Freak eine Lyrik geordert. 
Aufgrund der eklatanten Probleme beim 2-Step (auch bei der Totem) ist es eine U-Turn Coil geworden, da ich nicht ganz auf die Absenkung verzichten wollte. Bspw. lange Aufstiege am Garda, ... 

Das mit dem Anstoßen am Rahmen muss ein Problem der Rahmengröße sein. Ich habe das selbe Ärgernis an meinem Rahmen (Gr. -M-) momentan noch in Verbindung mit einer Pike. Musste den Einstellknopf für das Floodgate abschrauben, damit die Gabelkrone unter dem Unterrohr durchpasst. Und auch dann sind nur 1 - 2 mm Luft dazwischen. 
Hoffe sehr, dass das mit der neuen Lyrik kein Problem gibt.


----------



## Schreiner (7. Mai 2007)

Von RS kommt demnächst ein neues innenleben für die 2 step, wobei meine immer noch hgervorragend funzt no problems.


----------



## big-p-fan (7. Mai 2007)

@ Schreiner 

Warum habe ich nur auf diese Antwort gewartet ?!?!?!?


----------



## Schreiner (8. Mai 2007)

Koi Ahnung, weist ja ich bin happy mit meiner lyrik 2 step


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich hoff mal, dass meine Totem seit sie bei Sportimport war auch hält.  
Aber das sehn wir dann ja am Gardasee!!!   

Bin mal gespannt, wie du mit der Coil zufrieden bist! Wann bekommst du den die Gabel? Noch vor dem Gardasee?


----------



## Tim777 (8. Mai 2007)

Dann versuche ichs noch mal mit dem Foto,

danke an die Tipps von thomlau

Also, die Datei ist zum Anhängen zu groß. Das Bild vom Dämpfer ist aber in meinem Fotoalbum drin, für die, die es interessiert.

Wie kann man ein Bild dann aber direkt in diesen Text einfügen?

Grüße, Tim 777


----------



## big-p-fan (8. Mai 2007)

Sollte bis zum Garda reichen. 

Angabe Liefertermin ist Ende dieser / Anfang nächster Woche. 
Dann noch ein klein wenig probieren und dann steht auch schon (wieder) der Lago vor der Tür.


----------



## thomlau (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo bikulus,

mein Reifen baut 61 mm breit.Ohne Kettenstrebenschutz verbleiben dann noch 6 mm zwischen Stollen und Kettenstrebe.Mit Neopren ca. 3-4 mm.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sitzt das Tretlager bei FUSION generell tief,wodurch man das super Gefühl hat im Bike zu sitzen.Dieses Empfinden ist beim Whiplash noch ausgeprägter.
Ich fahre jetzt auch einen breiten Lenker(Syntace Lowrider/700 mm mit 1.5 VRO) und schließe mich Deiner Aussage voll an.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## thomlau (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Tim777,

mit dem Programm PICASSA -kostenfrei runterladen über Google-kannst Du Bilder  einfach komprimieren.
http://pack.google.com/intl/de/product_info.html?picasa

Gruß thomlau


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

Ich seh mal wieder das, alle schwermen von da Lyrik  ich hohl mir he nicht die 2-Step sondern die U-turn. Rein aus prinziep weil ich stahlfeder haltbarer find. 
Dazu hab ich mich zu nem DT-Swiss laufradsatz entschieden 1750  und von Race Face die Diabolos als Kurbel, ich hoffe des war die richtige wahl bei der Kurbel ist schon um ein eck schwerer wie siehts mir der HOne oder Saint von Shimano aus wären die eine gute altanative??

Es kommt noch ne 200der vorne drauf für die FR Louise die braucht man schon find ich. 

ich war letzte wochen Gardasee, meine fresse war dort des wetter ******** sind am Dritten Tag wieder heim gedüsst)


----------



## Tim777 (9. Mai 2007)

Mein Freak mit dem neuen Fox-Dämfer


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2007)

hey tim,
prima - es klappt ja 

@ 7upKG: der dt 1750 ist ein super laufradsatz.. aber meinung nach absolut übeteuert. die diabolus ist fürs freak einfach viel zu schwer. für 80 euro bekommst du eine hone, die sehr ordentlich ist und gewichtsmäßig mit einer atlas vergleichbar. für bereits 100 euro gibt es auch schon eine xt kurbel, was meine erste wahl wäre.
überleg es dir


----------



## fivepole (9. Mai 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sitzt das Tretlager bei FUSION generell tief,wodurch man das super Gefühl hat im Bike zu sitzen.



Yo, kommt darauf an, mit was man vergleicht. Ohne jetzt Geometriedaten im Kopf zu haben, finde ich das Tretlager bei meinem Freak zu hoch, wobei meine Vergleichwerte sich auf ein Prophet MX und Santa Cruz Nomad beziehen. Ist aber zu 97% eh eine subjektive Empfindungssache. Will sagen, ich hätte es gern tiefer ...

... und nein, will keine 24" haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

XT war auch mein Favorit (insbesondere da noch eine in der Restenkiste lag  ) aber ich wollte auch schwarze Kurbeln. 

Der (scharze) Lack hält nicht.   Hone ist schon einiges schwerer. Preis/stabilität/Gewichts-Kompromiss ist bei der XT aber schon sehr gut, drum tu ich mich schwer mit einer alternative.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2007)

hallo olivier, genau - als einziges problem sehe ich auch die farbe an. aber das kann man bei dem gewicht und dem preis ja wohl locker verkraften . alternativ ist eine polierte xt kurbel auch sehr schick .


----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

Aber schwarz wär soooo schön!




Drum hab ich probiert sie zu lackieren. Aber da wo der Fersen ab und zu streift ist die Farbe schon lange weg.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2007)

du ich finde, gerade an deinem bike sähe eine silberne kurbel als kontrast sehr gut aus . auf den ersten blick wirkte deine kurbel für mich wie eine saint . 

anmerkung: sehr schönes rad


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

Mir gehts drumm das ich ein 2 Blatt-Kurbel bekomm, klar ich rutsch schon ordenlich rauf mit knapp 200g aber dir felgen sind leichter als der XT-Sun Track satz(dort hab ich schon spiel in da nabe)

Ich hatte nur mal gehört das die Hone nicht so toll ist von der verarbeitung ne XT-Kurbel hätte ich auch noch aber dann hab ich immer noch 3 Blätter


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

Oder kann ich einfach nen Bashgard(keine Ahnung wie man den schreibt) drauf montieren an des hätte ich ja noch nie gedacht. Geht des?? dann kann ich mir ja des ganze damm damm mit der Kurbel sparren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

Auf meinem Bild 2 Antworten weiter oben siehst du den RaceFace Bashguard montiert auf einer XT-Kurbel. Als Kettenblätter habe ich 22 und 36 Zähne, mit dem erwähnten Bashguart für maximal 36 Zähnen als "grösstes Kettenblatt" montiert. Jetzt kommt noch ein NC-17 Stinger als Kettenführung und dann ist das Rad langsam Perfekt!  

http://www.raceface.com/components/chainrings/bashring.htm

hab ja sogar noch ein Foto von unten:


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

Man des is die Idea, super danke werd gleich mal meine Order um bestellen  
da hab ich mir doch glatt 250.- oder so gespart, da kann mans mal wieder sehen jetzt langts auch für die 1750er. 

des Mit der Kettenführung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber brauch ich die?? bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie oder vieleicht nur 1 zweimal nen kettenfresser


----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

Ich war über Ostern in Finale und an einem Tag shutteln. Da hab ich sicher an die 15mal die Kette wieder reingetan. Einmal war sie so verklemmt (und ich habs im ersten Moment nicht gemerkt und bin voll raufgestanden) dass ein Glied um 90 Grad verdreht war. Ich musste dann etwa 3 Glieder rausnehmen. 

Ich habe aber keine "richtige" Kettenführung bestellt sondern das
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/

Die Kette fällt vor allem unten raus, da sie da schwingt (Wechsler gibt nach). Oben muss man gar nicht so fest fixieren, denk ich mal. Er wurde gestern mit DHL abgeschickt, ich hoff dass ich bald berichten kann.


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

Versteh ich nicht wo soll des montiert werden??

und soll ich überhaupt tauschen wenn ich eh schon ne Race-Face XC drauf hab
oder ist XT noch ordenlich leichter??


----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

wie ein Plattenumwerfer hinter dem Tretlager. Die Rolle kommt dann unten am Kettenblatt hin.
so:


----------



## 7upKG (9. Mai 2007)

ja des sieht vernünftig aus!! ich glaub des werd ich mir auch zulegen. 

habt ihr eigendlich für jede situation ein Bild?? wenn ich jetzt nach der Dämpfer aufnahme frag warum des Asymetrisch ist bekomm ich bestimmt auch gleich ein bild. Ihr seit ja echt fix hier. 

Wenn mein Bike fertig ist, nexte woche, werd ich auch ein paar bilder rein stellen.


----------



## olivier (9. Mai 2007)

das letzte hab ich im Fotoalbum "geklaut"  
Fotoalbum mit SuFu wirkt wunder!


----------



## big-p-fan (9. Mai 2007)

Schau mal hier vorbei zwecks Kettenführung. 

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Gibt es auch für E-Type Umwerfer, welche bekanntlich am Freak verbaut sind. 

Bin derzeit auch am überlegen... , macht auf jeden Fal keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## zoomi (9. Mai 2007)

Die Dreist passt zumindest beim Whiplash nicht - sollte beim Freak nicht anders sein....
Bei 2 Kettenblättern ist die DRS von E.13 echt super allerdings nicht ganz billig.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## derfreaker (10. Mai 2007)

hallo , ich habe am 07er eine truvativ holzfeller mit 2 kettenblättern 24/36 verbaut. hab sie beim neukauf direktissima getauscht. die xt hat mein händler behalten(die holzfeller hab ich noch aus dem slayer gehabt) und der hat mir dafür eine kefü von e13 angebaut. passt super und mit 2 blättern komm ich auch so leidlich die trails hoch. der bashguard hält doch so einiges aus und auch ab. deshalb nie mehr ohne  und habe auch -selbstverständlich- keine kettenklemmer oder runtergesprungene ketten mehr wie vorher ohne kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

ich habe gestern Abend die HEIM 3GUIDE Kefü an meinem Freak montiert.Schaltet und funzt 100% ohne Probleme!!!
Laut Aussage von Bodo Probst sind die Heim 3Guide sowie Truvativ 
die einzigen Kefü`s die richtig funktionieren.
Müßte am Whiplash eigentlich auch passen!????
Die Dreist von G-Junkies hatte ich auch überlegt.Nachdem mir der
Oli von G-Junkies gemailt hat ,daß Feile u. Gummihammer zur Montage 
gehören habe ich mich für Heim 3Guide entschieden.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (11. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht es denn bei der Heim 3Guide mit dem E-Type-Umwerfer aus? Wie montiert man das? Hast du evtl. mal ein Bild davon? Finde die Lösung bei der Dreist für den Umwerfer nämlich eigentlich sehr gut.

Danke


----------



## thomlau (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Onkel Fungus, 

ist alles kein Problem.Paßt mit dem E-Type Einwandfrei.Kefü wird vor den E-Type gesetzt und mit dem Lager festgeschraubt.Also: 1.Rahmen,2. E-Type,3. Heim 3Guide,4. Lager(bei außenliegenden Lagern) und zu guter letzt die Kurbel. 
Bilder stelle ich gerade in meine Galerie.Da der Server ziemlich lahm ist,wird es wohl ein bischen dauern.
Laut der Aussage von G-Junkies sollte die Dreist Kefü auch passen.Ansonsten hilft wohl Feile und Gummihammer.So haben die Jungs mir das Gemailt!!
Wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht,wenn Du die Dreist ausprobierst und der Freakgemeinde Deine Erfahrungen mitteilst.Übrigens kostet die Heim 3Guide nur 59,95.- gegenüber 99.- für die Dreist.....

Schöne Grüße thomlau


----------



## big-p-fan (11. Mai 2007)

@ thomlau 

Woher hast du die Heim 3Guide besorgt und wo gibt es Infos darüber?


----------



## thomlau (11. Mai 2007)

Hi big-p-fan,

die Heim 3Guide Kettenführung bekommst Du für 59,95.- + 5.- Versandkosten
bei Bikerunner.Einfach Betrag überweisen und kurze Mail mit Deiner Adresse an Bikerunner.Innerhalb einer Woche ist das Teil da.http://www.bike-runner.de
Info`s kriegst Du auf der Seite des Hersteller`s.Das ist Montara!!!Klick auf den folgenden Link:http://www.montaraamtb.com
 
Viel Spaß und Grüße thomlau


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (11. Mai 2007)

Vom Preis her würde ich ja auch eher zu Heim tendieren. Aber eine Dreist, mit integrierter E-Type-Umwerfer-Halterung ist, wie ich finde, die technisch besserer Lösung. Werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Oder halt direkt eine Carbonplatte und selber ausschneiden.

Schonmal danke


----------



## thomlau (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr Freak`s,

jetzt hat es endlich mit dem hochladen der Bilder geklappt. Wer Lust hat, kann sich jetzt einen 1.5 VRO oder die Heim 3Guide Kefü am Freak betrachten.
Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern zur Verfügung.

Grüße thomlau


----------



## big-p-fan (14. Mai 2007)

@thomlau, 

Schaut gut aus. Bist du damit bereits gefahren? 

Was mich da noch interessieren würde: 
- Macht die Spannrolle starke Geräusche beim Pedalieren? 
- Bleibt die Kette auch beim Rückwärtstreten auf dem Kettenblatt oder fällt sie dabei auf das nächst kleinere runter. 

Bspw. Großes Blatt vorne, mittleres hinten --> leicht schräge Kettenlinie --> dann Rückwärtstreten und die Rolle zieht die Kette aufs kleinere Blatt runter. Dieses war bei den "ersten" schaltbaren Kettenführungen quasi die Kinderkrankheit und machte dich auf dem Trail verrückt. 

Hatte heute bei Bike-Runner nachgefragt: Der 3Guide ist derzeit nicht lieferbar, Nachschub wird aber erwartet.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Mai 2007)

Nein macht se net ist super das Teil.
Was ist so besonders an dem Vorbau, den fahre ich nun schon seit 3 Jahren??
Siehe Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (15. Mai 2007)

Hey Big Pig willst ne Kefü montieren???

Ich habe auch schon oft überlegt aber ich mag zuhause net aufs große Blatt verzichten fürn Garda kommt jeztzt erst mal ein Rockring ans Freak.


----------



## olivier (15. Mai 2007)

Ich bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt vom NC-17 Stinger mit 22/36 Kettenblätter und Bashguard begeistert. Das grosse Kettenblatt vermisse ich nicht, da ich es eh nur auf Strassen und Forstwegen benutzt hab. Die Kette ist mit der Führung viel ruhiger.


----------



## big-p-fan (15. Mai 2007)

@schreiner 

Ja, wollte mir ne schaltbare Führung ranmachen. Aber ohne Rockring, möchte auf das große Blatt nicht verzichten. 
Die Führungen von G-Junkies "Dreist" und Heim "3Guide" sehen vielversprechend aus. Leider ist die Heim momentan nicht lieferbar, so wird´s also nix mehr bis zum Garda.


----------



## Freeerider81 (15. Mai 2007)

Also ich kann ne Kettenführung nur empfehlen! 
Seit ich meine dran hab, ist die Kette nicht mehr vom Ritzel gesprungen.

Meine ist zwar eine Eigenbaukettenführung aber in der Art der Shiftguide. An das Geräusch der Kette auf der Rolle der Kettenführung gewöhnt man sich schnell! Ich find es in der Zwischenzeit sogar sehr beruhigend!   

@Schreiner: wie hat's mit der Gabel geklappt?

Bis dann!


----------



## thomlau (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo big-p-fan,

natürlich bin ich damit schon gefahren.Sowas macht man doch gleich zum Testen!! Ich fahre auch jeden Tag zur Arbeit mit meinem Freak.Bis jetzt kann ich nur positives von der Heim 3Guide berichten.Kefü läuft geräuschlos und bis jetzt ist die Kette nicht rückwärts runtergefallen.Meines Empfindens nach,funktioniert die Schaltung jetzt besser.Kann daran liegen,daß die Kurbel etwa 1,5mm nach außen rückt.Auf jeden Fall beiben 3 Kettenblätter erhalten.Werde vielleicht noch von NC-17 den Ring ProtektorBashguard) montieren.
Bis jetzt funzt alles Super und ich möchte nimmer drauf verzichten!!!!

Grüße an Alle 
                thomlau


----------



## Brausa (17. Mai 2007)

Hi thomlau,

wie wird der 1.5er VRO auf den 9/8" Schaft montiert? Ist da eine geschlitze Reduzierhülse dabei?

PS: Sehr sinnvolle Tacho montage. Ich war leider nicht so schlau - beim ersten Bocksprung über den Lenker war der neue Sigma auch gleich hinüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (17. Mai 2007)

Moin Brausa,

zum 1.5 gehört eine Reduzierhülse auf 1 1/8 Zoll.Ich habe meinen VRO im EBAY bei "shortys mone" gesteigert.Vorbau kommt mit Clamps,Reduzierhülse,Spacern und Rechnung.Du brauchst noch eine 1.5 Litecap und den Lowrider7075.
Tachohalterung ist Eigenbau.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## 7upKG (21. Mai 2007)

So nach langem hickhack hatte ich endlich mein Bike am Samstag 

Jetzt zu den Fackten Nobby nic Ist schrott Fat Alber war besser 
wie sich nach dem sturtz herrausgestellt hat sind aber nur 2.2 Schläuche verbaut worden is des der Grund für die schlechten leistungen von dem Reifen oder muss ich mir wirklich Big Betty kaufen um an die Leistungen von Fat Alber zukommen. 

Dann der Laufradsatz 1750 DT-Swiss ist super leicht wie socke, aber hinten hats ein knacken im lehrlauf, allso umtausch. oder reperatur. 

Lyrik kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, man kann sich kaum auf die Gabel Konzentrieren wenn der Gripp von den Reifen so was von dermassen schlecht war das ich froh war wenn ich runter gekommen bin, zum gluck kannte ich die strecke. 

203 Bremsscheiben waren noch nicth drauf Bashgard auch noch nicht und der Kettenführung auch noch nicht sollte am Freitag fertig sein. 

Bis jetzt kamm ich auf ein gewicht von 14.4 kg Wenn ich die Reifenwecksel und der restliche firlefanz dran ist komm ich bestimmt auf 15.5


----------



## Diaz (21. Mai 2007)

@thomlau:
bist du mit deiner kefü schon mal ne stufe mit mind. 30-40cm rauf oder runter ?
ich hab da probleme beim whip weil mir dann das halteblech der kefü aufgeht und mir im schlimmsten fall alles nach hinten gegen die schwinge drückt.


----------



## bikulus (21. Mai 2007)

Thema Reifen:
Fat Albert würde ich als sehr guten Touren Reifen empfehlen, Big Betty ist da schon ne bessre Kategorie, vorne weiche und hinten harte Mischung ist ne beliebte Kombi. Damit hast du auch bei feuchtem Untergrund noch viel Spaß. Fat Albert und Feuchte finde ich nicht den Hit.
Ich fahre zur Zeit Maxxis Advantage und bin super zufrieden, Abrollverhalten Haltbarkeit und Traktion genial, hatte noch keine Durchschlag, leider gibts den nicht in der weichere Mischung  

Viel Spaß beim bike  tuning, welche Lyrik hast du denn?

Gruß
Bikulus



7upKG schrieb:


> So nach langem hickhack hatte ich endlich mein Bike am Samstag
> 
> Jetzt zu den Fackten Nobby nic Ist schrott Fat Alber war besser
> wie sich nach dem sturtz herrausgestellt hat sind aber nur 2.2 Schläuche verbaut worden is des der Grund für die schlechten leistungen von dem Reifen oder muss ich mir wirklich Big Betty kaufen um an die Leistungen von Fat Alber zukommen.
> ...


----------



## 7upKG (21. Mai 2007)

@bikulus danke werde deinen Rad beherzigen


----------



## thomlau (21. Mai 2007)

Servus Diaz,

ich bin grade gestern auf meinen Haustrails unterwegs gewesen.Da gehören Sprünge bis zu `nem Meter Höhe einfach dazu.Bin auch schon Treppen mit mehreren Stufen runtergefahren, was bis jetzt ohne Probleme verlief.Mein Halteblech sitzt ca. 0,5 cm unter der Kettenstrebe.
Schau`n `mer mal wie sich`s bewährt!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (22. Mai 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Servus Diaz,
> 
> ich bin grade gestern auf meinen Haustrails unterwegs gewesen.Da gehören Sprünge bis zu `nem Meter Höhe einfach dazu.Bin auch schon Treppen mit mehreren Stufen runtergefahren, was bis jetzt ohne Probleme verlief.Mein Halteblech sitzt ca. 0,5 cm unter der Kettenstrebe.
> Schau`n `mer mal wie sich`s bewährt!!!
> ...


weiter so thomlau : meinste mit dem halteblech das teil von der kefü oder wie? und wir wollen bilder sehn vom meterdrop und ob 3 oder 2 blätter. ist doch eh wurschd. da nur abwärts geht`s  richtig vorwärts...


----------



## Diaz (22. Mai 2007)

beim springen und droppen hab ich auch keine probleme.
treppen sind kein problem.
ich meinte eigentlich mehr trail passagen mit langsamsten stufen über 40cm.
ich hab meine auch knapp unter der schwinge aber die erwischts doch immer wieder.


----------



## MB-Locke (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bei mir ist sogar so, dass der Umwerfer an die Kettenstrebe anstößt. Bei voller Einfederung knallt das Leitblech des Umwerfers auf die Strebe u. der Umwerfer selbst verwindet/verdreht sich. Wie lange das der E-Type mitmacht bin ich mal gespannt... Dämpfer ist der Float R XV fürs Freak. Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?
Bevor das nicht gelöst ist, gibts auch keine KeFü  ich hol mir ja nicht noch ein Prob ins Haus solange das andere nicht gelöst ist...

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## thomlau (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Diaz,

da muß ich mal drauf achten.Sollte das bei mir auch der Fall sein, poste ich`s hier!!

Let`s ride
            thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (23. Mai 2007)

hören tust du es auf jedenfall:
-entweder kratzt es gar fürchterlich über den stein und dir bleibt das herz stehen (was ist den jetzt gebrochen..??)
-oder es knallt dass du meinst du hast ne delle im unterrohr

ich überleg ob ich den leitgummi an der seite noch etwas abschneide (kleinere durchmesser) und das ganze näher an den bashguard schieb und dann das blech einfach abschneide. 
oder ich bieg mir das blech aus carbon nach...hey das wär auch ne idee. grad eingefallen. dann wären auch wieder 50g runter LOL


----------



## ChrisPi (23. Mai 2007)

@Diaz: alter Grammfuchser ;-)  Der Pizzateller alias Leitgummi vorne is deswegen so groß im Durchmesser weil sonst wärs ned möglich die Führung für 3 Kettenblätter zu haben.Denk i zumindest mal.Aber da des bei dir sowieso ned nötig is müsst a kleinerer Durchmesser scho was bringen.Bei meinem NC-17 Stinger geht eigentlich nie was auf,der hat an Durchmesser von 35mm.
Is aber nix für dich,wiegt nämlich 98g u. der Heim 3guide 95g


----------



## thomlau (23. Mai 2007)

Servus Diaz,

welchen Bashguard benutzt Du und wieviel Zähne hat Dein großes Kettenblatt? Ich habe das Problem,daß meine Kette beim Fahren (gr. Blatt mit 44 Z = 1.-4. Ritzel) durch`s Einfedern immer am Umwerfer schleift,was mich total nervt!! 
Deshalb werde ich wohl auf ein 40 oder 42`er Blatt wechseln.Außerdem schwebt mir noch der Big Ring Protektor von NC-17 als Bashguard vor.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Diaz (24. Mai 2007)

@chris: alter trainingsweltmeister was treibt dich den ins fusion forum ?
3g mehr ogott das geht ja gar nicht schliesslich bin ich mit meinem körpergewicht auch knapp an der unterernährtseingrenze...ach ja hab schon nen  seitenschlag in der rennradfelge hinten....da muss ich erstmal umdenken ;-)

@thomlau: ich hab nur 2 kettenblätter aber mein bashguard ist so dick dass ich die seitenführung nicht seitlich vorbeischieben kann und dass ist das grundproblem.

ich werd mal das halteblech unten abschneiden da es nur um 1-2 cm zu lang sein dürfte da sonst schon der bashguard angehen würde.

@chris: we mal ne tour am predigtstuhl ? die sollen nen 2.5km langen singletrail mit natürlichen hindernissen gebaut haben.
natürliche hindernisse ? felsdropp mit 2m ist ja auch natürlich ;-)


----------



## ChrisPi (24. Mai 2007)

@Diaz: i kann ja den Bashguard mal abfräsen,also diesmal nicht an Durchmesser sondern von da Stärke ;-) Weiß ned wieviel da runter müsste damit die KeFü vorbeigeht,aber i glaub ned allzuviel.Der Ring wär dann immer noch stabil genug.
Predigtstuhl is mir neu,aber wenn was gebaut wurde muß ja fast spaßig sein,es sei denn da war die CC-Gruppe Englmar am Werk... heut abend evtl. no kleine Renn-Runde? I meld mi später dann mal


----------



## Schreiner (30. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand die ethirteen am Freak dran???


----------



## derfreaker (31. Mai 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hat jemand die ethirteen am Freak dran???


ich, ich, ich... aber ohne bashguard, weil ich an der holzfeller-kurbel schon eine "Scheibe" draufhabe. siehst du meine foddos!


----------



## Schreiner (31. Mai 2007)

kann man da 22/36 fahren???


----------



## big-p-fan (31. Mai 2007)

@Schreiner 

Sag mal, was ist den mit dir los???? 
Was Bocca di Tovo und der 112er so alles ausmachen!!!!   

So langsam tut sich was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (31. Mai 2007)

was heist hier langsam, ich war schnell und darauf bestehe ich  

Suche eben was mit zwei KB und nem Rockring, bzw den Ring habe ich ja bereits dran und wie Du slebst gesehen hast auch bereits gebraucht.
Ich habe an meiner Stylo übrigens keine Scheibe mehr dazwischen also die Heim geht dann wohl nicht. Alex meinte die ethirteen geht dann trotzdem.


----------



## olivier (31. Mai 2007)

olivier schrieb:


> Ich bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt vom NC-17 Stinger mit 22/36 Kettenblätter und Bashguard begeistert. Das grosse Kettenblatt vermisse ich nicht, da ich es eh nur auf Strassen und Forstwegen benutzt hab. Die Kette ist mit der Führung viel ruhiger.



Ich kann den NC17 Stinger auch nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Simpel, lautlos und funktionell!


----------



## big-p-fan (31. Mai 2007)

@ Schreiner 

Versteh ich nicht ganz. 
Die e.thirtenn wird wie die Heim über das Innenlager geklemmt, da das Freak keine spezielle Aufnahme am Tretlager hat wie bspw. das Whiplash. Und dem Tretlager selbst dürfte es egal sein, ob es die eine oder andere Kettenführung ist, welche es klemmt. 
Aber "Platz" am Lager brauchst du bei beiden!!!!! 

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, bringst du mich gerade ins Grübeln mit der e.thirteen .... , die sieht einfach gut aus. Aber ich weiß nicht recht, auf den Hometrails mit "nur" zwei Kettenblätter ...!


----------



## baigerle (1. Juni 2007)

he hallo Walz,


mal ganz ehrlich, was willst du denn mit dem großen Kettenblatt????


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2007)

schneller bergab fahren?


----------



## pisskopp (1. Juni 2007)

ja ja... Betonpiste runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2007)

quatsch. wofür fährt man ein enduro?


----------



## Schreiner (1. Juni 2007)

Hey Frank

Bei der ethirteen wird der umwerfer an der KF montiert das heist man benötigt nicht den zusätzlichen Platz am Tretlager den ich eh nicht habe.

Großes Kettenblatt ist beim speeding nach Hause schon immer fein gewesen ;-)


----------



## big-p-fan (1. Juni 2007)

@schreiner

Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

Die KF wird normalerweise entweder an der ISCG-Aufnahme (wenn vorhanden) oder am Innenlager direkt festgemacht. 
Die zusätzliche Befestigung am E-Type-Umwerfer dient meines wissens nach nur zur Abstützung, nicht aber zur Befestigung. Wenn du bei e.thirteen auf der Page nachschaust, dann ist bei der 2-fach Führung ebenfalls ein Loch im Befestigungs-/Führungsblech, welches für das Innenlager gedacht ist. 
Und da das Freak keine ISCG-Aufnahme hat, .... hast du glaube ich keine andere Wahl! 

Aber mit dem speeding nach Hause hast du schon Recht. Ohne großes Blatt geht da mal gar nix.  

   Heim 3Guide <--> G-Junkies Dreist <--> e.thirteen


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich misch mich jetzt auch mal ein!

Bei der E13 fällt das Blech am Umwerfer weg, mit dem der Umwerfer am Innenlager geklemmt wird. Stattdessen schraubt man den Umwerfer direkt an die Kettenführung. Auf der E13 Homepage bei der DRS das ganz rechte Bild.

Bei meiner Eigenbauführung funktioniert das genauso. Und ich hab seit einem Jahr keine Probleme mehr mit springenden Ketten, oder sonstiges!


----------



## mr.naga (1. Juni 2007)

olivier schrieb:


> Ich kann den NC17 Stinger auch nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Simpel, lautlos und funktionell!



sag mal, ich probier die grad auch aus, wie hast du denn das mit dem lager hingekriegt? bei mir verklemmt das lager, weil die platte von der stinger viel zu dick ist!
please help!

gruß 
naga


----------



## olivier (1. Juni 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt versteh ich auch nicht ganz was da unten läuft! 

Ich hatte am Anfang Probleme, weil ich mit zwei Spacern aussen an der Umwerferplatte immer noch nicht gut aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten konnte. Seit die Kettenführung montiert ist funktioniert auch das viel besser.

Ich hab zu dem mal eine Thread eröffnet, aber keine befriedigende Antwort bekommen. Ich dachte auch schon den falschen Plattenumwerfer bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Schreiner (1. Juni 2007)

alex hat es ja bereits erklärt.

Habe an ethirteen geschrieben, bzw an den Importeur norco macht das in Deutschland.
Man braucht zu der drs für 150 noch nen adapter für 59 also ne echt teure geschichte


----------



## Anbipa (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Ich verkaufe die KettenfÃ¼hrung von E-13 fÃ¼r 200.-â¬ incl. Versand.
Beide Teile versteht sich.
Ich kann euch auch die Dreist 3-Fach empfehlen.
Bilder werde ich die Tage einstellen.
Montage bei der Dreist ist mit einwenig feilen verbunden.
Die FÃ¼hrung steht an der Schwinge an.
Hier der Link http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
Die KettenfÃ¼hrung gibt es auch in 2-Fach
Tipp nicht mit Rockring kaufen der Umwerfer steht am Rockring an bei der 3-Fach.
Oliver hat gemeint es ist eine Verbesserung in Arbeit.

GÃ¼sse an alle Fusion  Biker


----------



## Schreiner (2. Juni 2007)

andy incl dem blech für den umnwerfer.

also laut Liste 149.- zzgl 59,90 zumindest sind das die preise für die teile die ich laut importeur benötige.

Freu mich auf Bilder.

Kann man eigentlich nicht den Bodo aus dem support rausnehmen und den andy einsetzten sozusagen als anbipa/fusion forum denn er ist der einzige offizielle der sich hier mal meldet, zumindest seid ein paar monaten.


----------



## Anbipa (2. Juni 2007)

Ja alles incl. 
es sind nur die E-Typplatten gerade im Rückstand.
Habe aber bestellt.
müssten in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen eintreffen.

Ein Sportliche schönes Wochenende an alle.
Euer Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (2. Juni 2007)

Ja, der sogenannte "Support" lässt zu wünschen übrig! 

Zumindest sollte man das "Forum wird von .... betreut" entfernen, denn dem ist nicht so!


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juni 2007)

laut ethirteen importeur dauert es noch 3 Wochen ;-)


----------



## Toni Montana (3. Juni 2007)

Was kostet den 06er oder 07er Rahmen!!
Nur der Rahmen!!

Fahre Zurzeit ein Raid


----------



## Schreiner (4. Juni 2007)

Laut HP 1824.-


----------



## thomlau (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Toni,

bei S-TEC SPORTS kostet der `06 er Freakrahmen laut Website 1299.-.
Habe ich gerade nachgelesen,da die Angebotsseite in der aktuellen "Bike"
abgedruckt ist.
Ein Freak macht einfach nur Spaß!!!!!
http://www.s-tec-sports.de/
Happy Trails!!!
Gruß thomlau


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> bei S-TEC SPORTS kostet der `06 er Freakrahmen laut Website 1299.-.
> Habe ich gerade nachgelesen,da die Angebotsseite in der aktuellen "Bike"
> abgedruckt ist.


Fast richtig, 
der Rahmen ist von 2005 und kosten 1399. Ich habe dort mein Bike gekauft.
Austausch von Teilen gegenüber der angebotenen Ausstattung war ohne Probleme möglich. Formula statt Magura. Lyric statt Domain, XTR Schalthebel statt XT. Natürlich gegen Aufpreis.


thomlau schrieb:


> *Ein Freak macht einfach nur Spaß!!!!!*
> http://www.s-tec-sports.de/
> Happy Trails!!!
> Gruß thomlau


Genau richtig, nach  300-400 km Umgewöhnung vom Stumpjumper FSR nehme ich das Freak inzwischen als vollständigen Ersatz. Ausreichend tourentauglich mit ungeahnten Fahrwerks- Reserven. Sowohl auf Trails als auch auf grobem Geläuf mit sehr hohem Spaßfaktor.
Anschaffung nie beräuht, würde ich sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Toni Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Danke, für die antworten!!

1 Jahr werde ich mein Raid noch Fahren dan entscheide ich mich Höchstwahrscheinlich für ein Freak


----------



## thomlau (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Toni Montana,

ich habe am Wochenende ein FREAK EX in Willingen gefahren.Geiles Teil,
wobei ich der Meinung bin,dann lieber ein Whiplash zu nehmen.
Übrigens steht in der Bikeanzeige von S-TEC ein Freak `06 für 1299.-!!!
Ich habe meinen Rahmen auch von S-Tec für `nen Hunni mehr bezogen.
War eine super schnelle Lieferung!!!Montags bestellt und Freitags geliefert.
Da sag ich Top!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Schreiner (7. Juni 2007)

Hey Frank, die Kettenführung wird verschoben, habe mir gestern ne RM Flow Rahmen gekauft, bau mir jetzt noch ein kleines Freeride Hardtail auf und wenn das erledigt ist kommt vor dem nächsten Garda besuch ne Kefü ans Freak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (7. Juni 2007)

Buuuuuhhhhhhhh


----------



## big-p-fan (7. Juni 2007)

Hey Schreiner, 

apropos Garda. Habe für Herbst nochmals gebucht. Falls du/ihr Bock habt ... 
Bis dahin sollte die Heim 3Guide dann auch mal lieferbar sein. 
Würde ja echt zu ner e.13 tendieren, nachdem du mir das so schmackhaft gemacht hast, aber ohne 3. Kettenblatt, ich weiß nicht... 

RM ist immer ne gute Wahl. Sehen wir dich also im neuen Dirtpark. Naja, vergiss dein FREAK nicht ganz..... 


@anbipa 
Wann gibt es denn die Bilder der Kettenführungen? 

Bin echt unschlüssig!!
3Guide 
Dreist 
e.13


----------



## Schreiner (7. Juni 2007)

naja Herbst bin ich in Korsika

Nee nee das Freak darf morgen früh ins Lechtal nette Trails auf S3 Nivea, Schlüsselstellen S4, denke da fühlt es sich wohl.

Apropo ruf an wir können noch nen Platz freimachen abfahrt um sieben bei mir.


----------



## Schreiner (7. Juni 2007)

pisskopf das rm ist nur zum rumblödeln auf der strasse und im park das freak darf das doch gar nicht, ist viel zu schade gehört in die freie wildbahn und dort bekommt es auch massig und artgerechten auslauf.


----------



## pisskopp (8. Juni 2007)

;-))


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin im Begriff mir ein Freak zu kaufen.
Dazu habe ich folgende Fragen:

1.	Wer kann mir den Unterschied zwischen den ´06er und ´07er Modellen nennen?
2.	Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot bei s-tec?
3.	Welchen Durchmesser haben die Steuerrohre?
4.	Sind die Dämpfer extra auf die Rahmen abgestimmt?
5.	Kann man auch einen DT Dämpfer verwenden?
6.	Ist Platz für ein FOX DHX Dämpfer vorhanden?
7.	Was haben die Gerüchte mir den Rahmenbrüchen/ Schwingenbrüchen auf sich?
8.	Sind im Hinterbau DIN- Lager verbaut oder Sonderanfertigungen?
9.	Für welche Einbauhöhe an Gabeln ist es ausgelegt?
10.	Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Bike?

Vorab besten Dank!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (12. Juni 2007)

Bin die Kettenführung letztes Wochenende in Oberammergau gefahren finde sie nicht schlecht.

Hier die Bilder der DREIST 3-Fach Kettenführung:
Montiert an einem Freak 07








Etwas Nacharbeit an der Führung mit der Feile und der Feileinstellung läuft 
sie jetzt perfekt.





Bei Fragen der Montage oder wo ihr die Führung beziehen könnt stehe ich natürlich gern Rede und Antwort.
Eine gute Bedienungsanleitung wird von G-Junkies mitgeliefert.


----------



## derfreaker (13. Juni 2007)

hi männs(*und fraus?) *da draussen, will ne neue stütze habn. brauch das mass der dinge. hat irgendwer grad den durchmesser greifbar und kanns mir mitteilen.
habe grad keine schieblehre(und kein bike) zur hand zum messen. merci auch


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juni 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi männs(*und fraus?) *da draussen, will ne neue stütze habn. brauch das mass der dinge. hat irgendwer grad den durchmesser greifbar und kanns mir mitteilen.
> habe grad keine schieblehre(und kein bike) zur hand zum messen. merci auch


Mein 2005'er Rahmen hat einen DM von 30,9 mm


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juni 2007)

Welche Kurbeleinheit (vor allem Innenlagen) benötige ich?
In meinem Freak war hohne drin, welches tretlager? DM = 73mm aber welcher Typ? hat mir jemand ein Tipp für ne komplette Einheit (Kurbel, Lager, Ritzel)

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Tim777 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle,

wieder mal eine etwas technische Frage von mir. Habe jetzt von einem sehr eifrigen Verkäufer im Bike-Laden gehört, das Brunox-Spray sei nicht gut für die Federgabel oder den Dämpfer. Da ich ja einen neuen Dämpfer drin habe (finde übrigens er geht viel besser als der German A), wüßte ich gerne, womit ihr die Laufflächen schmiert und ob ihr was von dem Problem mit dem Brunox-Spray (auch früher als "Rock-Shox-Deo" bekannt) gehört habt (schreibe ich hier weil ich Freak fahre).

Außerdem habe ich schon zum zweiten mal Probleme mit der Lackierung von Fusion. Am Spalt, wo die Sattelstütze geklemmt wird, ist wieder nach etwa einem Jahr der Lack ab. Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Èinen schönen Gruß aus dem Taunus, Tim777


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juni 2007)

Silikon spray

Und fährt das Bike nicht mehr wegen dem Lackschaden??


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2007)

Welche Probleme gibt es denn mit Brunox- Spary?
Benutze es seit langem an FOX Federelementen und habe keine Probleme gehabt?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2007)

die Brunox-Diskussion gab es doch schon oft genug.
was sind denn deine Argumente gegen Brunox?


----------



## thomlau (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freak`s,

ich benutze schon seit vielen Jahren Silikon-Spray bei meinen Gabeln 
und Dämpfern.Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich noch nie Probleme damit
gehabt.Im Gegenteil,das Ansprechverhalten wird besser!!!

@pisskopp

Empfehlenswert ist Race Face,NC-17 und Truvativ.Die Kettenblätter von RaceFace u. NC-17 gehören zum Besten was der Markt bietet.Innenlagertypen
sind X-Type(RaceFace),H-Type S-Pro(NC-17) oder Howitzer(Truvativ).
Ich fahre momentan die HONE und werde später auf die  NC-17 H-Type S-Pro Kurbel plus Kettenblätter umsteigen.

Grüße aus Mittelhessen
                       thomlau


----------



## Johnnybike (14. Juni 2007)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wieder mal eine etwas technische Frage von mir. Habe jetzt von einem sehr eifrigen Verkäufer im Bike-Laden gehört, das Brunox-Spray sei nicht gut für die Federgabel oder den Dämpfer. Da ich ja einen neuen Dämpfer drin habe (finde übrigens er geht viel besser als der German A), wüßte ich gerne, womit ihr die Laufflächen schmiert und ob ihr was von dem Problem mit dem Brunox-Spray (auch früher als "Rock-Shox-Deo" bekannt) gehört habt (schreibe ich hier weil ich Freak fahre).
> 
> ...



Rock Shox Deo oder Brunox funktioniert bestens. Es vermindert das Losbrechmoment und greift keine Dichtungen an. Was will man mehr?

Der Lack der Fusions ist nicht der beste aber auch nicht der Schlechteste. Würde mir eine Eloxierung wünschen, würde auch je nach Pulverbeschichtung nochmal knapp150g sparen...

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Juni 2007)

bei brunox, oder besser gesagt bei jedem silikonspray, sollte man aufpassen bei auftragen, dass der nebel nicht auf die bremsscheiben kommt. sonst können schnell neue beläge fällig werden. aber wenn man halbwegs zielgerichtet und dosiert auf gabel und dämpfer sprüht, sollte es eigentlich kein problem geben. man kann die scheibe ja auch kurz abdecken. was anderes habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.

als kettenblätter würde ich TA oder Shimano empfehlen. an Shimano führt fast kein weg vorbei. TA sind nahe dran und auch die von Truvativ sind eigentlich sehr gut. hier geht funktion vor style (also dem schicken eingelaserten namen)! 

greetz


----------



## Brausa (15. Juni 2007)

Mal eine blöde Frage, aber kann man eine Thomson Seatback (wenn das so heisst auch anders rum einbauen? Dann käme der Sattel etwas nach vorne und der effektive Sitzwinkel wäre steiler...


----------



## ibislover (15. Juni 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage, aber kann man eine Thomson Seatback (wenn das so heisst auch anders rum einbauen? Dann käme der Sattel etwas nach vorne und der effektive Sitzwinkel wäre steiler...


mal abgesehen davon dass es ein wenig eigenartig aussieht die laidback stütze andersrum zu montieren, was brauchst du einen sitzwinkel größer 73°? 


*EDITH:* ok, bei 187cm, 90cm schrittlänge und 28cm sattelstützenauszug sitzte evtl. ein wenig weiter hinten als gedacht. ist da nicht auch die sattelüberhöhung zum lenker enorm?
du bräuchtest nen größeren rahmen, aber dann ist halt essig mit freak fahren....


greetz


----------



## Brausa (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Sattelüberhöhung passt. Ich fahre VRO-S auf halbhoch gestellt mit Lowrider und 2Stück 15mm Spacern. Mit ausgefahrener Gabel ist der Sattel minimal höher, selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel fahre ich noch nicht arg CC mäßig.
 Wenn ich schon kein Freak mehr fahren könnte, was machen dann die richtig großen Typen? Selbst wenn es ein XL geben würde, würde ich das L fahren. Es soll ja ein Enduro bleiben...
Das Problem mit dem zu flachen Sitzwinkel haben übrigens viele hier (die ihr Freak einige Zeit gefahren sind).
Am sinnvollsten wird es sein direkt an Thomson eine eMail zu senden. ..


----------



## ibislover (16. Juni 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sattelüberhöhung passt. Ich fahre VRO-S auf halbhoch gestellt mit Lowrider und 2Stück 15mm Spacern. Mit ausgefahrener Gabel ist der Sattel minimal höher, selbst mit abgesenkter Gabel fahre ich noch nicht arg CC mäßig.
> Wenn ich schon kein Freak mehr fahren könnte, was machen dann die richtig großen Typen? Selbst wenn es ein XL geben würde, würde ich das L fahren. Es soll ja ein Enduro bleiben...
> ...


wo liegt denn das problem mit dem sitzwinkel? bei meinem speci enduro ist es das gleiche und ich habe da kein prob und sogar noch ein längeres oberrohr / Kürzeres steuerrohr und wie ich heute nachgemessen habe, auch den sattel 2cm weiter draußen (solange di oberkante sattelklemme oberkante sattel gemessen hast) wie du. frage nur interesse halber....
noch größere leute haben eben das problem einen ordentlichen rahmen zu finden. so müssen sie mit zu kleinen rahmen rumfahren. so ist das aber schon immer.

thomson brauchste da nicht fragen. von der stütze her hält das schon. aber es wird ätzend aussehen und das oberrohr verkürzen.

greetz


----------



## Brausa (16. Juni 2007)

Da ich sehr weit hinten sitze verkürzt es ja das Oberrohr nicht. Ich hab den Sattel auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben (also über die empfohlen Markierung hinaus). Mit der gebogenen Stütze wäre er dann bei gleicher Position vielleicht in der Mitte der Markierung.
Es gibt genügend Enduros auf denen ich einen steileren effektiven Sitzwinkel hätte. Ich hab ihn nicht ausgemessen/gerechnet, aber er dürfte so schon recht flach sein. Zumindest vom kommenden LiteVille601 habe ich die Info vom Hersteller dass ich steiler sitzen würde.
Die Fusion Sitzwinkel (egal ob Raid oder Freak) passen nur für kürze Stützen-Auszüge.

Ein Enduro ist für mich halt ein vollständig tourentaugliches Bike mit mehr Federweg, Stabilität und damit auch Gewicht. Die Geo sollte dem Vortrieb aber nicht schaden, denn das macht mehr aus, als z.B. leichtes Wippen.
Wenn die Optik wirklich ******** ist, kann ich die Stütze ja immer noch verkaufen. Wenn nicht dürfte einigen geholfen sein...


----------



## 7upKG (18. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen

mein händler hat Lieferprobleme mit seine Lieferantern
jetzt will ich debestellung selbst in die hand nehmen 

Ich hab eine LX Kurbel und bräuchte einen Bashgard von Race Face welchen?
und ich brauch von N-17 den Stinger da gibts zwei typen welchen brauch ich da?


Anmerkung DT-Swiss 1750 Felgen sind ja nicht grad der bringer mir ist schon eine Speiche gebrochen und eine angebrochen "nur" weil sich ein stein aufgestellt hat und hoch geschlagen hat zizi. diese Dummen Plattspeichen 

und ich hab ja ein 2005 Model vom Freak und des Flottgate hat genau noch 1 mm platz wenn es ausgefahren ist.

Und meine Big Betty Reiffen haben noch grad so platz aber beim kleinsten Achter hab ich ein problem


----------



## deerk (20. Juni 2007)

moin männer mal grad eine andere frage 

langsam gehst mir doch auf den keks das ich hinten in meinem freak keine gescheiten reifen fahren kann hab noch die alte schwinge 04/05 haben die neuen schwingen mehr reifenfreiheit? 

weil auf der deetrax felge ist bei 2,35 (maxxis) und 2,25(schwalbe) schicht im schacht big betty dreht sich gar nicht mehr und ein advantage in 2,4 schleift im wiegetritt 

ride on
D.


----------



## Johnnybike (20. Juni 2007)

Von Schwalbe und Maxxis gibt's doch 2,35er DH-Reifen...

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (20. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> moin männer mal grad eine andere frage
> 
> langsam gehst mir doch auf den keks das ich hinten in meinem freak keine gescheiten reifen fahren kann hab noch die alte schwinge 04/05 haben die neuen schwingen mehr reifenfreiheit?
> 
> ...


hi deerk, shit, würd mich auch nerven   .
hab nen 07er freak und auf die sun sos-felgen hinten einen 2.4er big betty verbaut. passt. ist noch locker platz da für noch mehr
hi jonny : bikst du mit dh-reifen auch die "normalen" touren  oder nur krass bergab...? die dinger haben ja ein gewicht, dass einem die waage bald um die ohren fliegt. oder wie oder was


----------



## Schreiner (20. Juni 2007)

Habe auch das 07er und beim Big Betty noch genug Platz.
Das alte Whip hat weniger Platz haben wir neulich festgestellt und Big betty´s sind breiter als Tioga DH, haben wir auch neulich festgestellt


----------



## Johnnybike (20. Juni 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi jonny : bikst du mit dh-reifen auch die "normalen" touren  oder nur krass bergab...? die dinger haben ja ein gewicht, dass einem die waage bald um die ohren fliegt. oder wie oder was



War ja nur ein Vorschlag. Meine neuen Muddy Mary brauche ich im Moment hauptsächlich für Freeridetouren. Mit triple compund rollen die ganz vernünftig, Gewicht ist ca 1350g aber zu breit sind sie auf jeden Fall (2,6" = ca 1-2mm breiter als die Betty's). Wie schwer die 2,35er Mighty's und Minions oder so sind weiss ich nicht genau, glaube um die 1100-1200g. Wenn man nicht länger als 2Std unterwegs ist geht es mit DH-Reifen ohne Probleme. Zudem haben die bei dem Tropenwetter im Moment entscheidende Vorteile...

Johnny


----------



## MB-Locke (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe glaub ich schon mal weiter vorne im Thread geschrieben, dass ich für meinen 06er Rahmen, der in 05 gefertigt wurde (so sagte Fusion) dieses Frühjahr den 07er Hinterbau bzw. Kettenstrebeneinheit geordert habe. Es hat zwar länger  gedauert und es wurde teurer als vom Händler gesagt mad: ) aber an sich bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden u. froh, dass ich es trotzdem gemacht habe  Auf Sun SOS geht die Big Betty gut rein, hat sogar noch Platz für bissle mehr... wo es eng werden könnte ist dann der Umwerfer.

Falls du Details wissen willst, gerne per PM   Im Schwingen- oder Reifenthread, den es hier zum Freak gibt/gab hab ich glaub auch schon mal ausführlicher berichtet.

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## big-p-fan (20. Juni 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Habe auch das 07er und beim Big Betty noch genug Platz.
> Das alte Whip hat weniger Platz haben wir neulich festgestellt und Big betty´s sind breiter als Tioga DH, haben wir auch neulich festgestellt



 

aber was will ich kleiner Wicht mit meinem ´06er Hinterbau, wo auch kein Big Betty reinpasst .....


----------



## Schreiner (21. Juni 2007)

Du steigst doch jetzt sowieso um, vorne Michelin C16 DH und hinten nen fast fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adinalin (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, habe zwei Fragen, die hier wahrscheinlich schon mehrfach diskutiert worden, aber ich finde es nicht mehr: 
1) Was macht ihr, um den Dämpfer beim Freak etwas zu schützen???? Habt ihr Vorschläge oder Bilder von Konstruktionen oder Links??
2) Ich habe einen Fox Float R Dämpfer eingebaut und in einer der letzten Bike stand drin, dass es damit Probleme gibt. Wie äussern sich die? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer bei längeren Fahrten immer weiter wegsackt..

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!!


----------



## deerk (26. Juni 2007)

zum reifen thema ... muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden das da nix "fettes" rein passt laut fusion wird das freak so oder so über kurz oder lang kaputt gehen 
wenn man damit die "sau"macht weil dafür iset net jemacht  is klar ne 

aber danke für die antworten 


nur die harten fahren im garten 
Deerk.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2007)

@adinalin

Versuche mal einen alten Schlauch (dickwandig, vieleicht vom Auto) so zu schneiden, dass er halb um den Dämfer geht. Befestige ihn mit zwei Kabelbindern an der Luftkammer und lass ihn über die Kolbenstange auskragen.
Das Gummi müsste si steif sein, dass es sich selbst trägt und das gröbsta abhält.

Hab ich mal gesehn, aber leider kein Foto.

Außerdem würde ich die Luftkammer öffnen, säubern, neu Fetten (Spazialfett!) und und vor dem zuschrauben mit etwa einen Fingerhut voll Gabelöl befüllen.
Wird glaube ich auch so von FOX empfohlen. 

Das Öl tritt beim Ein- und Ausfedern immer etwas mit aus der Kammer und hält den Kolben so etwas feucht und geschmiert.
Die Menge hält etwa 2.000km, geht also wirklich nur langsam raus.

Könnte sein, dass damit auch das Problem des eingefederten Dämpfer behoben ist.
Hier hat FOX wohl Probleme mit der Dichtung der Luftkammer gehabt. 
Die flutscht nicht so recht. Dadurch bleibt etwas Luft in der Negativkammer.

Sieh mal bei www.toxoholics.de nach


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## derfreaker (27. Juni 2007)

adinalin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe zwei Fragen, die hier wahrscheinlich schon mehrfach diskutiert worden, aber ich finde es nicht mehr:
> 1) Was macht ihr, um den Dämpfer beim Freak etwas zu schützen???? Habt ihr Vorschläge oder Bilder von Konstruktionen oder Links??
> 2) Ich habe einen Fox Float R Dämpfer eingebaut und in einer der letzten Bike stand drin, dass es damit Probleme gibt. Wie äussern sich die? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer bei längeren Fahrten immer weiter wegsackt..
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!!


zu1): ich habe mir voneinem alten sks schutzblech ein stück abgeschnitten,  2 löcher rein an einem ende und das ganze an dem mittelsteg am hinterbau mit 2 kabelbindern befestigt, dasss es nach unten nur so in richtung dämpfer drin hängt. sieht man fasst nicht und hat bis jetzt gute dienste getan. ist nicht das gelbe vom ei , aber meiner meinung nach der beste kompromiss(kanst du dir auf meiner galerie mal anguggen)
zu2): mein foxy float r ist auch teilweise beim droppen und springen (auch aus niedriger höhe) durchgeschlagen. hab diesen dannn getauscht gegen ein manitou evolver isx 4. seitdem ist ruhe im kasten...


----------



## adinalin (27. Juni 2007)

@ der Freaker
Sieht ganz gut aus, was hast du denn da noch über dem eigentlichen Dämpfer??
Da kommt mir wieder meine alte Idee von gaanz früher als 80mm noch DH war: Colaflaschen eignen sich auch prima als Schutzblech...Hatte erst gedacht, dass irgendwas beim Einfedern in den Weg kommen könnte


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juni 2007)

adinalin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe zwei Fragen, die hier wahrscheinlich schon mehrfach diskutiert worden, aber ich finde es nicht mehr:
> 1) Was macht ihr, um den Dämpfer beim Freak etwas zu schützen???? Habt ihr Vorschläge oder Bilder von Konstruktionen oder Links??
> 2) Ich habe einen Fox Float R Dämpfer eingebaut und in einer der letzten Bike stand drin, dass es damit Probleme gibt. Wie äussern sich die? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer bei längeren Fahrten immer weiter wegsackt..
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus!!


In das offerne Ende des Sattelrohrs kann man eine Art Dübel einsetzen(Spreizkonus vom SKS Dirtbord für die Gabel). Da müssen nur ein paar Lagen z.B. Gummi von einem Schlauch drum gewickelt werden, damit der Durchmesser passt.
An den Dübel habe ich von einem Steckschutzblech die Befestigungslasche angeschraubt und das Schutzblech passen gesägt.
Der Dübel fühlt sich durch das Gummi zwar etwas wackelig an, hält aber seit über 1000 km. Man kann das Schutzblech hinten noch auf dem Träger vom Umwerfer abstützen, dann hälts bombenfest.
Zur Reinigung  oder Wartung kann man das Ding einfach Halter abziehen.


----------



## derfreaker (27. Juni 2007)

adinalin schrieb:


> @ der Freaker
> Sieht ganz gut aus, was hast du denn da noch über dem eigentlichen Dämpfer??
> Da kommt mir wieder meine alte Idee von gaanz früher als 80mm noch DH war: Colaflaschen eignen sich auch prima als Schutzblech...Hatte erst gedacht, dass irgendwas beim Einfedern in den Weg kommen könnte


hi adinalin: ist ein stück passend abgeschnitten von einem schlauch(war mit kabekbinder direkt auf der kolbenstange fixiert, wie rocky rider 66 beschrieben hat), noch mit dem"alten" fox-dämpfer. ist allerdings schon bei der 1. fahrt abgeschmiert. funzt auch ohne bestens schon ein paar monate


----------



## Brausa (28. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> zum reifen thema ... muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden das da nix "fettes" rein passt laut fusion wird das freak so oder so über kurz oder lang kaputt gehen
> wenn man damit die "sau"macht weil dafür iset net jemacht  is klar ne
> 
> aber danke für die antworten
> ...



Was soll man damit sonst machen? Zum reinen Touren gibts ja wohl besseres/günstigeres. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich benutze das Freak auch als Allrounder für Touren. Wenn man damit aber nichts gröberes machen dürfte (Drops für Normalbiker (bis 1m Höhe)) verbockte Trails oder mal in Bikeparks reinschnuppern) verstehe ich irgendwo den Sinn des Bikes nicht.

Big Betty ist meiner Meinung nach ein angemessener Enduro-Reifen auch wenn ich bisher NN gefahren bin. Vorne hab ich jetzt den BB aufgezogen, bin aber noch nicht gefahren.

Ich finde die dauernden Aussagen von Fusion/Bodo dazu nicht gut und nehmen mir ein wenig die Freude am Kauf, bzw. das Vertrauen ins Produkt.

Schaut z.B. mal in den LV Thread. Das ist Leichtbau (eher wie Raid SL), aber wird vom Hersteller praktisch für alles freigegeben, von Marathon bis Bikepark usw. kein Problem....(selbst mit Totem gibts schon das erste Exemplar)


----------



## deerk (28. Juni 2007)

seh ich genau so will jetzt hier keine üble diskussion lostreten 
was mit dem freak geht und was nicht ... aber ein enduro sollte schon 
einiges weg stecken können was es ja auch tut ... bis jetzt 

naja sei es drum 

neues bike neues glück 

ride on
D.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe das Thema "Freak" verfolgt da ich mir ein 160mm Bike zulegen möchte.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, schwindet mein Interesse an Fusion!

Zu einem Bike mit 160mm Federweg gehören 2,4er Reifen.
Außerdem muss der Rahmen halten.

Das ist anscheinend beim Freak nicht gegeben? 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo
also ich fahre auf meinem Freak 06 im Moment 2,4 Advantage, die bauen sehr breit, breiter als Schwalbe BB und auch breite als Maxxis 2,5 . Wenn du noch breiter gehen willst, dann soltest eher ein Bike nehmen das mehr aushält, schwerer ist. Ich war auch schon im Bikepark und ist für mich ok, keine Drops >1m(bisher)
Ich möchte jetzt noch 2 Dinge ändern, anderer Dämpfer, also weg vom Float R und ich werde auch für hinten ein 24er Reifen tetsten, ach ja hab in der Zwischzeit die Lyrik. 
Finde das Freak ein super Bike in dieser Kategorie, vor alllem auch Gewicht.

Bikulus


----------



## derpedda (29. Juni 2007)

bei ffreak im Fotoalbum kann man sehr schöhn sehen das die 07er Kettenstreben  deutlich mehr Reifenfreiheit haben:



Bei mir sieht das mit 2.4 NN in etwa genauso aus. Auf beiden Seiten ca. 1cm platz


----------



## Brausa (1. Juli 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> also ich fahre auf meinem Freak 06 im Moment 2,4 Advantage, die bauen sehr breit, breiter als Schwalbe BB und auch breite als Maxxis 2,5 . Wenn du noch breiter gehen willst, dann soltest eher ein Bike nehmen das mehr aushält, schwerer ist. Ich war auch schon im Bikepark und ist für mich ok, keine Drops >1m(bisher)
> Ich möchte jetzt noch 2 Dinge ändern, anderer Dämpfer, also weg vom Float R und ich werde auch für hinten ein 24er Reifen tetsten, ach ja hab in der Zwischzeit die Lyrik.
> Finde das Freak ein super Bike in dieser Kategorie, vor alllem auch Gewicht.
> ...



Hi Bikulus,

wie hast du das mit dem Umwerfer gelöst? Ich hab jetzt probehalber den Betty hinten reingebaut (auf Sun SOS Felge). Von den Kettenstreben her gehts noch (wenn auch recht knapp), aber auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne streifen die Stollen am Umwerfer (XT). 
Falls du dich bei Vergleich Betty-Advantage auf die Maße aus dem Bike-Reifentest beziehst: Die Bettys sind an den Ausstenstollen schon gut breiter als die NN, obwohl lt. Bike nur 2mm (also 1mm pro Seite). Deshalb würde ich zumindest mal leicht anzweifeln, dass die Advantage wirklich noch breiter bauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2007)

Der Advantage baut höher als andere Reifen.
Die Stollenränder liegen daher weiter außen.
Bei Intresse kann ich mal meinen Advantage messen, auf Dt 5.1.

Andreas


----------



## bikulus (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Brausa
also bei meinem Advantage sind es bis zum Umwerfer kanpp 5mm Platz. Reifenbreite auf SOS ist 59mm. Ob da der BB breiter baut kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, ein Freund hat ihn drauf und ich würde sagen er ist nicht breiter!?
Gruß
Bikulus



Brausa schrieb:


> Hi Bikulus,
> 
> wie hast du das mit dem Umwerfer gelöst? Ich hab jetzt probehalber den Betty hinten reingebaut (auf Sun SOS Felge). Von den Kettenstreben her gehts noch (wenn auch recht knapp), aber auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne streifen die Stollen am Umwerfer (XT).
> Falls du dich bei Vergleich Betty-Advantage auf die Maße aus dem Bike-Reifentest beziehst: Die Bettys sind an den Ausstenstollen schon gut breiter als die NN, obwohl lt. Bike nur 2mm (also 1mm pro Seite). Deshalb würde ich zumindest mal leicht anzweifeln, dass die Advantage wirklich noch breiter bauen.


----------



## pisskopp (2. Juli 2007)

hab hinten die dicke Betty drin und die hat noch gut Luft.
Mod 2007


----------



## Brausa (2. Juli 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Reifenbreite auf SOS ist 59mm.



Alles klar, danke. Dann wer ich mal nachmessen und mir mit dem Umwerfer was einfallen lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,

versuche doch mal den Umwerfer etwas vom Reifen wegzudrehen.
Außerdem kanst du ihn vielleicht etwas knapper zum kleinen Kettblatt stellen.
Müsste klappen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## big-p-fan (6. Juli 2007)

Habe meinem Freak nun endlich eine Kettenführung gegönnt. 
Dreist ET --> 3-fach von G-Junkies  

Anbei Bilder zur Ansicht. 
Funktion: TOP !!! 
Einbau: Ein wenig feilen und basteln, aber dann... Rock´n´Roll 













*Danke an Andy von Andys Bikes and Parts für den Telefonsupport zur Auswahl der richtigen Führung !!!!!!! * 
Werd mich aber nochmals melden, da ich das (ganz leichte) Schleifen bei kleinster Übersetzung einfach nicht wegbekomme. Nicht störend, aber nicht ganz "perfekt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Juli 2007)

Hey, 
sieht echt gut aus! bin schon gespannt, wenn wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehn. 
Hab gesehen, du hast jetzt auch nen Van, scheint zu funktionieren, oder?

Also bis dann! 

Achso ja die Videos bring ich dir demnächst vorbei! sind schon fertig nur bin ich noch net dazu gekommen sie bei dir rein zu werfen.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (7. Juli 2007)

@ big-p-fan:

Hab da mal 3 Fragen:
1. Ist das die Dreist an die der Umwerfer direkt montiert wird oder hast du weitrhin das Blech vom Umwerfer geklemmt?
2. Welches Baujahr ist dein Freak? Wegen dem Hinterbau, alt oder neu?
3. Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Van und einem DHX und evtl. noch einem Vanilla R? Auch wegen der Einbaumaße (Van und DHX). Der DHX passt doch eigentlich nicht?!

Zu 3. kann evtl. auch jemand anderes was sagen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## big-p-fan (7. Juli 2007)

@ Onkel Fungus 

1. Der Umwerfer wird direkt an die Dreist montiert. Ausführung: Dreist *ET* 

2. Freak ist Baujahr ´06. Hinterbau ist ein anderer als beim ´07er, d.h. es passt kein Big Betty rein. Sollte von daher also ein "alter" sein.  

3. Der Unterschied ist, dass man bei Van "nur" die Zugstufe einstellen kann. DHX hat da ja noch High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe usw. Das Dämpfergehäuse ist das selbe wie beim DHX, nur ohne die Einstellknöpfe bzw. das Luftventil am Ausgleichsbehälter. 

Das mit dem Passen ist quasi "Millimeterarbeit". Hatte zum Testen einen Vanilla RC drin (Thanx to Freeerider81). Der passt ohne Probleme rein und funktioniert perfekt. Der Van baut etwas größer, passt aber noch rein, knapp aber keine Probleme. Ich denke mal, dass ein DHX aufgrund der oben erwähnten Einstellelemente nicht mehr reinpasst. Zumindest bei meiner Rahmengröße -M-. 

Vanilla R geht auf jeden Fall, da ohne Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (7. Juli 2007)

Den Vanilla R hab ich ja selbst drin. Mich würde eher interessieren, ob sich ein Van oder DHX bzgl. der Funktion lohnen würde. Vom Funktionsumfand sind Van und Vanilla R ja eigentlich gleich. Welchen Vorteil hat das Piggy denn überhaupt? Aber wahrscheinlich würde es bei mir mit einem Van noch enger zugehen, da ich das Freak in S habe. Also lieber einen aktuellen Hinterbau und eine Titanfeder als einen anderen Dämpfer.

Die Dreist hab ich auch schon eine Weile im Auge. Mir gefällt vor allem die möglichkeit den Umwerfer direkt zu montieren. Nich wie bei der Heim3Guide, wo man 2 Bleche klemmen müsste.


----------



## thomlau (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Onkel Fungus,

ich fahre die Heim3Guide bis jetzt ohne Probleme.Die Kettenführung erfüllt genau daß,was Sie soll,nämlich die Kette auf Spannung zu halten um damit ein Abspringen zu vermeiden.Montage ist eine Kleinigkeit,denn die Heim3Guide paßt ohne Nacharbeit!!
Zudem ist die Heim3Guide ca. 30.-Euro billiger.In meiner Galerie kannst Du Sie Dir betrachten.

Gruß und viel Spaß
                  thomlau


----------



## Brausa (12. Juli 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Brausa
> also bei meinem Advantage sind es bis zum Umwerfer kanpp 5mm Platz. Reifenbreite auf SOS ist 59mm. Ob da der BB breiter baut kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, ein Freund hat ihn drauf und ich würde sagen er ist nicht breiter!?
> Gruß
> Bikulus




Hab jetzt nachgemessen: Auf 5.1er DT baut die Betty 62-63mm breit. Erstaunlicherweise sind mein alten Nobbys aber auch ca. 61mm breit. Die Stollen sind beim Nobby aber bündig mit dem Reifenkörper (wenn man von oben mit der Schieblehre misst), bei der Betty stehen sie über. Ich hab den Umwerfer jetzt "dezent" mit der Wasserpumpenzange auf die Sprünge geholfen. Allerdings ist da keine Reserve mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (14. Juli 2007)

So und auf der DT Felge passt der Reifen nicht ins Rad. Scheinbar ist mein Hinterrad mit SOS Felge ein paar mm weiter rechts als das DT Hinterrad. Das macht am Umwerfer keine Probleme, dafür streift der Reifen aber an der linken Kettenstrebe............


----------



## Brausa (15. Juli 2007)

zur Info für alle denen der Sitzwinkel mit ausgezogener Stütze zu flach ist: Ich hab mir jetzt eine Thomson Seatback (16mm) besorgt (50 fast neu bei eBay) und anders rum eingebaut. Passt einwandfrei und sieht nicht schlecht aus (ich finde besser als die gerade Maniac). Damit bekomme ich endlich einen vernünfigen effektiven Sitzrohrwinkel hin. Sozusagen ein Freak SL...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Brausa,

das klingt sehr interessant. Da ich bei 1,93m wohl einen L Rahmen benötigen würde, wäre ich beim Wandern des Schwerpunkts nach Hinten bei ausgezogener Stütze wohl auch betroffen.
Könntest du denn bei Gelegenheit mal bitte ein Foto mit der neuen Stütze am Bike hochladen?


----------



## bikulus (16. Juli 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> zur Info für alle denen der Sitzwinkel mit ausgezogener Stütze zu flach ist: Ich hab mir jetzt eine Thomson Seatback (16mm) besorgt (50 fast neu bei eBay) und anders rum eingebaut. Passt einwandfrei und sieht nicht schlecht aus (ich finde besser als die gerade Maniac). Damit bekomme ich endlich einen vernünfigen effektiven Sitzrohrwinkel hin. Sozusagen ein Freak SL...



HI hab jetzt nicht im Kopf welchen Durchmesser das Freak braucht, hab grad zufällig folgendes gesehen:
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/9662.html

Wie siehts denn da beim Treten mit der Beinfreiheit zum Lenker aus? Wird das dann nicht zu eng?
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## MB-Locke (16. Juli 2007)

Hi,

imho hat das Freak ne 30,9er Sattelstütze...

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## derfreaker (17. Juli 2007)

hi freaker´s, hab ein problem mit der unteren dämpferaufnahme:
habe gestern für einen wechsel der bremse den dämpfer ausbauen müssen.
nachdem ich den dämpfer wieder an der unteren aufnahme festschrauben wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die schraube im rahmen nicht mehr greift zum anziehen. das gewinde auf der umwerferseite an der aufnahme ist ausgerissen(unterdimensioniert?) . sieht man auch an der schraube. dort hängt noch das material dran, nachdem ich die schraube wieder rausgedreht habe. ich habe jetzt mal "provisorisch" eine bolzen-schraube mit mutter angebracht, damit ich den dämpfer wieder am rahmen befestigen konnte. hat jemand evtl das gleiche problem und wie kann mir eine tip geben, was man da machen soll (hinterbau einschicken oder wie). bike ist grade mal 1/2 jahr alt...


----------



## pisskopp (17. Juli 2007)

Lass doch einfach die Schraube mit der Mutter drin, Wen stört das?


----------



## Brausa (17. Juli 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI hab jetzt nicht im Kopf welchen Durchmesser das Freak braucht, hab grad zufällig folgendes gesehen:
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/9662.html
> 
> Wie siehts denn da beim Treten mit der Beinfreiheit zum Lenker aus? Wird das dann nicht zu eng?
> ...



Hi,

bei ausgezogener Stütze passt alles wunderbar. Allerdings fahre ich keine superkurzen Vorbau, sondern einen VRO-S in ca. 45° Stellung (entspricht dann etwa 90mm länge und etwas Erhöhung). Wenn der Sattel unten ist (für technische Stellen oder groben Downhill) sitzt man schon sehr weit vorne - aber da sitzt man ja eigentlich nicht.....


----------



## MB-Locke (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bei den Rahmen bis ca. Mitte 2006, bei denen die Dämpferaufnahme noch ein Massivteil ist, ist die untere Befestigung auch via Schraube+Mutter gelöst. Sofern die Mutter nicht mit dem Umwerfer kollidiert oder sonst irgendetwas touchiert würde ich das so lassen. Normal hält das Gewinde schon etwas aus, man muss eben mit Gefühl die Schraube anziehen 

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## thomlau (17. Juli 2007)

Servus derfreaker,

ich rate Dir zum Einschicken.Bei einem Bike/Rahmen der nur 1/2 Jahr alt ist,muß
man nichts provisorisch lassen.Sowas kann vorkommen,aber dafür gibt`s ja Garantie!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (18. Juli 2007)

Genau!
Und das Gewinde ist von alleine kaputt gegangen?
@Thomlau, würdest Du das als Händler akzeptieren?

MAcht doch kein so ein Gedöns wegen so einem schiss


----------



## thomlau (18. Juli 2007)

Hey pisskopp,

ich weiß natürlich nicht,wie das Gewinde kaputt gegangen ist.Aber Fusion hat ja hin u. wieder auch Probleme mit gebrochenen Schwingen.Bei Eigenverschulden gibt`s logischerweise keine Garantie!!Ich würde halt beim Händler oder FUSION einfach nachfragen.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahr im 06'er Freak eine Lyric 2-Step (Ja eine der wenigen bei denen das 2-Step funzt)
I*ch hab nur ein Problem:*
Wenn ich den Einstellknopf für die High-speed Druckstufendämpfung härter einstelle oder das Floodgate zuschalte, dann wird der Knopf nach oben geschraubt und haut beim Umschlagen der Gabel unter das Unterrohr. 
Wenn das bei einem Abflug passiert habe ich Angst, dass ich mir den Knopf abreisse oder sogar das Unterrohr eindelle.
Hat jemand schon mal irgedwo einen Spacer (ca 2 mm höhe) gesehen, den man zwischen Gabelkrone und Steuersatzkonus legen kann um den Abstand Gabel/Unterrohr etwas zu vergrössern?
Oder kennt jemand Lenkkopflager die rel hoch bauen?


----------



## Schreiner (30. Juli 2007)

bei Fusion gibt es das passende Teil, dein Händler kann es bestellen.


----------



## big-p-fan (30. Juli 2007)

... passt aber nur bei FSA-Steuersatz!!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2007)

Prima, ist nen FSA Steuersatz.
Mal sehn wo ich den in der Schweiz bekomme.


----------



## big-p-fan (30. Juli 2007)

Hatte das selbe Problem wie du, 06´er Rahmen in -M- mit ner Lyrik. Aber eben "glücklicherweise" einen FSA-Steuersatz. 
--> Bei Fusion den unteren Lagerring bestellt und das Problem war beseitigt.

Alternativ dazu müsste auch ein Steuersatz von ACROS gehen, deren untere Schale baut deutlich höher als vergleichbare Semi-integrated Steuersätze. Schau mal auf deren Homepage nach, ist gut erklärt mit Skizze und Maßen. 


Anbei ein Bild, auf welchem der Ring deutlich zu erkennen ist:


----------



## derpedda (31. Juli 2007)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> I*ch hab nur ein Problem:*
> Wenn ich den Einstellknopf für die High-speed Druckstufendämpfung härter einstelle oder das Floodgate zuschalte, dann wird der Knopf nach oben geschraubt und haut beim Umschlagen der Gabel unter das Unterrohr.



 ist ja krass. Beim Freak 07 ist reichlich platz zwischen Knopf und Unterrohr. Selbst wenn alles ausgefahren ist.




da kann man mal sehen wie Fusion still und leise ihre bikes verbessern


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Juli 2007)

Könnte aber auch einne Sache der Rahmengröße sein. Mein Rahmen ist M. Bei L wird das Oberrohr länger und damit der Winkel des Unterrohrs flacher. der Abstand UK Lenkrohr (ist das die richtige Bezeichnung?) bis zum Fügepunkt Unterrohr/Lenkrohr ist bei mir auf jeden Fall vergleichbar groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (31. Juli 2007)

ja richtig. Wie schon mal geschrieben, gibts auch mit dem 06er Rahmen in Größe L keine Probleme


----------



## derpedda (1. August 2007)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch einne Sache der Rahmengröße sein. Mein Rahmen ist M.


Meiner auch!
Ich hab es leider versäumt die Rahmengröße anzugeben


----------



## magg (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

seit wann ist der Steuersatz im Freak ein 1.5? Hab den Rahmen heute bekommen und wollte meinen wunderschönen NC17 Terminator Pro 1 1/8 mal ranhalten und da fällt das Ding in das Loch.  
Beim Whip ist das klar und eindeutig ersichtlich in der Ausstattungsliste, aber im Freak, keine Rede von 1.5!?
Welchen Steuersatz fährt ihr für eine 1 1/8" Gabel, Semi-Integriert und Reduction? Was verbaut da Fusion serienmäßig?   

Gruß magg


----------



## Schreiner (3. August 2007)

meiner ist 1 1/8 im Freak 07 haben die schon wieder was geändert???


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2007)

Kein Ahnung was Fusion verbaut.
Versuch doch mal den Syntace Superspin.

Andreas


----------



## Bodo Probst (3. August 2007)

Hallo an Alle,
Beim Freak kommt ein semi-integierter Steuersatz in 1 1/8" rein.zB. von Maniac (Insignia O, Insignia O Pro, Tesla oder Insignia Comp), FSA (Orbit Z) oder Acros.
Falls Ihr einen klaren Überblick haben wollt, was wir so alles verbauen, dann könnt Ihr mit diesem Link die komplette Ausstatungsliste von unserer HP herunterladen:
http://www.fusionbikes.de/service/preislisteundausstattungsliste/

Gruß

Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (3. August 2007)

Hallo Bodo,
danke für die rasche Antwort.

Meine Unwissenheit bezüglich Einpressmaß hat diese wage aussage verursacht.
Hab gelernt, Semi-integrierte Steuersätze haben anderes Einpressmaß als Ahead.
Also, kein Ahead in Freak und auch kein 1.5!  

Danke nochmal!

Ps.: Meine Freundin hat nur mehr Augen für ihren neuen orangen Freak-Rahmen, mich sieht sie gar nicht mehr!


----------



## thomlau (6. August 2007)

Hallo magg,

ich kann Dir den Maniac Insignia O absolut empfehlen.Hatte vorher einen Stronglight verbaut,der nach 1/2 Jahr Schrott war.Jetzt mit `m Maniac super Lenk-u. Fahrverhalten.Hat mich bei meinem Händler um die Ecke http://www.simonbikes.de
64,90.- gekostet.Der Steuersatz ist sein Geld wert!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## snorre (6. August 2007)

Hi Freaks!
HAb meinen Enduro-Test seit heute anscheinend abgeschlossen und werde wohl auch ein Freak. Deshalb eine kurze Frage:
Größe 1,87 m, Schrittlänge 88 cm, Gewicht 80 kg
Einsatzgebiet: Touren von 10 bis 70 km, wobei ich bei der Abfahrt keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte. 
Welche Größe ist hierbei angemessen? M oder L? 
Vielen Dank und iel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter,
Snorre


----------



## magg (6. August 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo magg,
> 
> ich kann Dir den Maniac Insignia O absolut empfehlen.Hatte vorher einen Stronglight verbaut,der nach 1/2 Jahr Schrott war.Jetzt mit `m Maniac super Lenk-u. Fahrverhalten.Hat mich bei meinem Händler um die Ecke http://www.simonbikes.de
> 64,90.- gekostet.Der Steuersatz ist sein Geld wert!!!
> ...



Hallo thomlau,

danke für den Tipp!

Gruß magg


----------



## Schreiner (6. August 2007)

hey snore

bin 181 und fahre L mit nem 40er Vorbau und bin zufrieden das M währe mir gerade für lange touren zu klein.


----------



## Brausa (6. August 2007)

snorre schrieb:


> Hi Freaks!
> HAb meinen Enduro-Test seit heute anscheinend abgeschlossen und werde wohl auch ein Freak. Deshalb eine kurze Frage:
> Größe 1,87 m, Schrittlänge 88 cm, Gewicht 80 kg
> Einsatzgebiet: Touren von 10 bis 70 km, wobei ich bei der Abfahrt keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte.
> ...




Hi,

auf alle Fälle L. Fahre ich auch und passt gut. Der Sattelstützenauszug ist so schon recht groß (bei mir ca. 25cm), deshalb hab ich eine Thomson Seatback anders rum montiert - damit wird das Bike wieder 2cm kompakter, und man hat eine vernüftige Tretposition.


----------



## fivepole (6. August 2007)

snorre schrieb:


> Hi Freaks!
> HAb meinen Enduro-Test seit heute anscheinend abgeschlossen und werde wohl auch ein Freak. Deshalb eine kurze Frage:
> Größe 1,87 m, Schrittlänge 88 cm, Gewicht 80 kg
> Einsatzgebiet: Touren von 10 bis 70 km, wobei ich bei der Abfahrt keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte.
> ...



L. Bin 1,74 m und fahre das M. Also keine Frage.

Grüße ...


----------



## Hans (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin 1,74 und fahr das "S" - also auch keine Frage


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (6. August 2007)

Ich fahre mit 1,75m ebenfalls S. KOmmt wahrscheinlich drauf an, was man lieber mag und wie man das Freak einsetzt. Für lange Touren ist etwas länger natürlich besser.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. August 2007)

1,80 m mit Rennstummeln (kurze Beine) 
Bei Größe M ist mir der Syntace VRO in M M (85-135 mm) für technische Passagen etwas zu noch etwas lang. Habe mir den S bestellt.  

Kauf das Rad eher ne Nummer kleiner als zu groß. Wenn Du den Sattel nicht weit genug raus bekommst, dann sitzt Du aufrecht wie auf nem Hollandrad.
Mag ja bergab ganz angenehm sein, Aber berghoch hat man dann das Gefühl  ständig in halb abgesenkter Liegestützposition zu fahren. Geht auf Dauer auf den Rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (6. August 2007)

Hallo snorre,

damit wir bald im Kreise der Freaker willkommen heißen können,will ich Dir meine Größe auch noch mit auf den Weg geben.Ich bin 1,71m und fahre das Freak in "S" zur Zeit mit 24" Laufrädern.Kann Dir nur empfehlen gleich einen Syntace VRO mit Lowrider zu Montieren(1.5 VRO incl. Reduzierhülse gibt`s im Ebay echt günstig)!!!Damit hast Du super viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und 10 Jahre Garantie inclusive.Ich hatte auch erst Truvativ Vorbau u. Lenker.Das dafür ausgegebene
Geld hätte ich besser gleich in Syntace gesteckt!!!! Aber hinterher ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer!!!! 
Ich würde Dir zu Größe "M" und einer absenkbaren Gabel ( Z1Light ETA )raten.Da hast Du bergab auf jeden Fall mehr SPASS!!!!!!! Meiner Haendler tourt Sonntags mit uns zum Duensberg auf einem Freak in M bei 1,85m Groesse.

Viel Spass und Gruss
                       thomlau


----------



## snorre (7. August 2007)

Vielen Dank! Ein Freak in L also! Wie seid Ihr mit der Haltbarkeit, Verarbeitung, ... Eurer Räder zufrieden?

War bei der Probefahrt gestern hin und weg vom Hinterbau. Musste anhalten, weil ich dachte, dass zu wenig Luft in Reifen wäre.
Grüße, Snorre


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2007)

Habe mich auch für ein Fusion interessiert.
Bin wegen der vielen Defekt wieder davon abgekommen.
Oft Rahmenbruch und zerbröselte Lager am Hinterbau.
Schau mal im Bikemarket oder bei eBay nach.
Da findet man viele Angebote von Bikes aus Garantiefällen.

Bei einem Bekannten hat das Wipsplash genau 9 Touren gehalten.
Am 1. Tag waren alle Schrauben am Hinterbau lose.
Am 4. Tag waren die Hauptlager an der Umlenkwippe zermahlen.
Nach dem 9. Tag wurden 3 Risse im Rahmen festgestellt.

Würde an deiner Stelle mal etwas googeln.

Natürlich werden jetzt viele Antworten kommen dass es auch welche gibt die halten.
Es liegt sicher daran wie schwer du bist und wie du das Ding ran nimmst.

Andreas


----------



## fivepole (7. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe mich auch für ein Fusion interessiert.
> Bin wegen der vielen Defekt wieder davon abgekommen.
> Oft Rahmenbruch und zerbröselte Lager am Hinterbau.
> Schau mal im Bikemarket oder bei eBay nach.
> Da findet man viele Angebote von Bikes aus Garantiefällen.



a) bei eBay nichts gefunden was deine Behauptung untermauert
b) im Bikemarket aktuell ebenfalls keinerlei Angebote aus Garantiefällen

So viel dann dazu 

PS: Hey Jungs, in S würde ich das gerne mal testen. So zum Vergleich. Wohnt jemand mit nem Freak in Größe S in oder um AA, S oder GP? Und @ Freizeitbiker: Krasses Foto mit dem Riss an der Schwinge. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2007)

Hi,

habe mich Juni informiert.
Derzeit scheint wirklich nix drin zu stehen.

Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage zu Fusion.

Andreas


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2007)

Ich nehme Mein Freak so richtig ran!
Und passiert ist noch nix!
Das einer mit losen Lageschrauben rumfährt und diese dann kaputt gehen... No Comment, guter Händler!
Auf jeden Fall Ich fahre mein Freak in M bei 180cm und das passt. 
Eher L als S !


----------



## bikulus (7. August 2007)

Hallo
war vorhin bei meinem Händler und hab da eine defekte Schwinge gesehen, bei ihm wars der erste Defekt mit so einem Defekt.
Aber was auch wichtig ist: Ein Austauschteil war am nächsten Tag da, super Service von Fusion.
Hab die Tage die Ehre gehabt mit Guido ein wenig über das Freak zu reden, wenn man bedenkt, was er damit alles macht, kanns nicht sooo schlecht sein, ach ja er hat nen Fox Float drin  

Ich bin mit der Qualität jedenfalls sehr zufrieden
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2007)

Sag isch doch. Dem kannst Auch ein altes Vaterlandsbike mit Rennradreiffen unter den Hintern kleben , und würde trotzdem die meisten von uns abbhängen. Trotz Fetter Reiffen und so weiter.


----------



## thomlau (7. August 2007)

Hallo Freaks.
und die, die es noch werden wollen. Ich schone mein Freak nicht und habe bis jetzt noch keine Defekte am Rahmen,Lager oder so.Einzig mein Steuersatz hat sich verabschiedet.Fahre Wheelies,Drops,Wurzelteppiche ,Treppen usw!!!! 
Es kann natürlich immer was kaputtgehen.Das ist allerdings bei jedem Hersteller so.Bei FUSION ist der Service, wenn was defekt ist, aber super schnell.Weiß ich von meinem Händler,der bis Heute eine kaputte Schwinge von `nem Raid hatte.
Desweiteren sollte man schon selbst Hand anlegen und regelmäßig alle Lagersitze Steuersatz,Freilauf,Rahmen;Kurbel etc.)säubern u. fetten,sowie alle Schrauben mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment anziehen.Wer mit losen Lagern fährt ist selbst dran schuld,wenn anschließend alles ausgeschlagen  ist!!! 
Dann nützt kein Heulen mehr!Übrigens verkäuft mein Händler sein Testbike FUSION FREAK "M" in weiß/rot mit Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA, Formula, Goodrich,Fox Syntace etc. für 2500.-.      http://www.simonbikes.de
Topausstattung!!!!

Gruß und Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> @ Freizeitbiker: Krasses Foto mit dem Riss an der Schwinge. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



Tja, ich auch nicht bis Samstag.
Aber wie thomlau schon schreibt, den Service gibts nicht so oft.

- Samstag Riss festgestellt, Mail mit Fotos und Beschreibung an Fusion
- Montag angerufen, Jawoll, Schwinge in rot ist vorrätig
- Montag Mittag Email "Schwinge ist im Versand"
- Heute (Dienstag) Vormittag Mail vom Händler: "Schwinge ist eingetroffen"
- komme gerade aus dem Keller, bike ist wieder zusammengesteckt. 

Jetzt brauch ich noch die Drehmomente für die Schrauben. Die hat hier schon mal jemand gepostet. Werd ich schon finden.

Der Riss ist beim Uphill spürbar geworden. Nach ein paar hundert Metern "etwas" steiler bergauf fing der Hinterreifen an beim Einfedern am Umwerfer zu schleifen. Ich  bin langsam nach hause gerollert.
Dort hab ich erst die "komische Geometrie" festgestellt.
Wer fährt das Freak eigendlich schon länger?  Der Bolzen, der das Hauptlager der Schwinge fixiert ist aus Aluminium und zeigt bereits starke Einlaufspuren auf der Druckseite (ca 1800 km). Kennt jemand das Problem? Die Lager in der Schwinge waren Tip Top. (ließen sich im ausgebauten Zustand einwandfrei drehen) Es sah bald so aus als wenn sich die Schwinge nicht im Lager sondern auf dem Bolzen gedreht hätte. Dann wäre mir die Ursache für den Riss auch so langsam Klar.
Mal schauen was Bodo dazu so einfällt.


----------



## thomlau (7. August 2007)

^Hallo freizeit-biker,

die Drehmomente(Anzugsmoment in Nm) für die Lager liegen bei 7-9 Nm.Das ist die Angabe meines FUSION-Händler`s.Ich ziehe die Schrauben mit 8 Nm an.Wichtig ist sowieso,daß man die Schrauben regelmäßig kontrolliert!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Mischi75 (7. August 2007)

hei leute
fahre auch ein fusion. im moment noch ein floyd und ab freitag ein freak. ich bin mit dem bike bisher zu frieden. hatte zwar mal eine gebrochene schwinge aber die wurde mir auf garantie ersetzt. einziges manko ist, dass ich in der schweiz wohne und es recht lange dauern kann, bis eine lieferung erfolgt. habe mehr als 2 monate auf das neue hinterteil gewartet. mit den mails an fusion klappts auch nicht besonders. mitte juli mal geschrieben und bis heute noch keine antwort erhalten. 
das freak find ich geil und ich freue mich schon riesig.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2007)

Mischi75 schrieb:


> hei leute
> fahre auch ein fusion. im moment noch ein floyd und ab freitag ein freak. ich bin mit dem bike bisher zu frieden. hatte zwar mal eine gebrochene schwinge aber die wurde mir auf garantie ersetzt. einziges manko ist, dass ich in der schweiz wohne und es recht lange dauern kann, bis eine lieferung erfolgt. habe mehr als 2 monate auf das neue hinterteil gewartet. mit den mails an fusion klappts auch nicht besonders. mitte juli mal geschrieben und bis heute noch keine antwort erhalten.
> das freak find ich geil und ich freue mich schon riesig.


Hi Mischi,
ich bin seit Juli "Wahlschweizer" und wohne in der Ostschweiz (Altstätten) 
Als Fusion- Händler hab ich ein paar Adressen in Deutschland, das ist von mir aus näher als zum nächsten Fusion- Händler in der Schweiz.
Ein Fusion- Händler, der richtig hinter den Bikes steht ist auf jeden Fall der Andy

Andys Bikes &  Parts
Inh.Andreas Fuss
Höfatsweg 2
87477 Sulzberg
Tel.: 083 76 - 921  853
Fax  083 76 - 921 854
www.anbipa.de
mailto:[email protected]
Sulzberg ist irgendwo in der Nähe von Kempten 
Versand auch in die Schweiz möglich.
Wenns bei Fusion per mail nicht klappt, ruf einfach mal an. Die Leute waren bisher am Telefon immer total nett.


----------



## Brausa (7. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am 1. Tag waren alle Schrauben am Hinterbau lose.


Das dürfte aber ein generelles Problem bei den Bikes sein, da scheinbar keiner mit Loctite arbeitet. Bei mir hab ich bisher alle locker gewordenen Schrauben (es waren schon einige) entfettet und mit Loctite eingeschraubt - dann ist Ruhe. Beim nächsten mal mache ich das vorsorglich bei allen Gelenkpunkten, dann brauch ich nicht ständig zu kontrollieren....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. August 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber ein generelles Problem bei den Bikes sein, da scheinbar keiner mit Loctite arbeitet. Bei mir hab ich bisher alle locker gewordenen Schrauben (es waren schon einige) entfettet und mit Loctite eingeschraubt - dann ist Ruhe. Beim nächsten mal mache ich das vorsorglich bei allen Gelenkpunkten, dann brauch ich nicht ständig zu kontrollieren....


Scheint bei deuschen Markenhersteller wohl nicht ganz selten zu sein. Ein Bekannter hat bei seinem Rotwild RFC 0.4 (Ersatz für einen gebrochenen Rahmen) im Verlauf der ersten Ausfahrten bald Wutausbrüche gekriegt. 

"Fahr bitte mal hinter mir her und sammel die Schrauben auf die ich verliere"


Aber mal im Ernst, schließt nicht immer vom Einzelfall auf die Gesamtheit.
Bei mir hat sich noch keine Schraube verabschiedet.
Außerdem sollte bei richtigem Drehmoment in der Kombination Stahl/Alu kein Sicherungskleber notwendig sein.
Aber meint Ihr die riesige Nachfrage führt nur bei den Zulieferern (RS, Fox etc.) zu Qualitätsproblemen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

@brausa

Leider ist man erst hinterher schlauer.
Dann sind die Lager schon hin, die Umlenkwippe und der Rahmen schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Habe schon Fusion- Fahrer getroffen die sofort gefragt haben ob wir einen Satz Lager dabei hätten.
Es ist also kein Einzelfall.
Bodo sollte eigentlich wissen wie es geht.
Die Bikes sind ja kein Billigprodukt.

Halte die Hauptlager an der Umlenkwippe ohnehin für zu klein dimensioniert.

Außerdem bestätigt sich meine Recherche vom Juni wieder.
Etwas weiter oben wurde bereits diskutiert wie lange es dauert bis Ersatz kommt. Dass die Rahmen/ Schwingen brechen stand kaum noch noch zur Debatte.

Schade eigentlich, der Hinterbau hat so viel Potenzial!


Andreas


----------



## magg (8. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei einem Bekannten hat das Wipsplash genau 9 Touren gehalten.
> Am 1. Tag waren alle Schrauben am Hinterbau lose.
> Am 4. Tag waren die Hauptlager an der Umlenkwippe zermahlen.
> Nach dem 9. Tag wurden 3 Risse im Rahmen festgestellt.
> Andreas



Liegt wohl am sauberen Fahrstiel?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

Bike wurde in seinem vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich gefahren.
Dass es Vorgaben für den Fahrstil beim Freeride gibt wäre mir neu?

Für Sonntagstouren am Radweg gibt es andere Bikes.

Andreas


----------



## magg (8. August 2007)

@RockyRider66

Es gibt Leute, die Fahren ein Freak defektlos im Bikepark und sind nicht viel langsamer als andere, denen ein Whiplash zerbröselt. Um sonst fahren nicht die Stars oft die leichtesten Bikes oder verwenden Enduro-Rahmen zum Freeriden. 
Es kann ja jeder mit seinem Ding machen was er will. Nur wenn jemand schon weiß, dass er nicht Freund der schönen Linie ist sondern ein 'Drüberbügler' ist, dann ist er wohl selber schuld, wenn ihm ein leichter Freeride-Rahmen zerbröselt. Dein Bekannter soll sich mal einen Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse holen. Wenn der hält, dann muss Fusion nachbessern. Wird aber wohl auch nicht der Fall sein.
Fahr das Whip jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre sehr intensiv (Leogang, Saalbach, Oberbayern, Gardasee) und hatte weder eine lockere Schraube (Loctite) noch einen defekte Strebe. Lediglich ein defektes Radlager an der Onyx-Nabe VR, aber dafür kann ja der Rahmen nichts.  
Also von meiner Seite eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung fürs Whip, wird wohl beim Freak nicht viel anders sein, lediglich etwas weniger Reserven.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

@magg

Mag ja alles so richtig sein.
Ich habe mich allerdings aus den angeführten Gründen gegen ein Fusion entschieden.
Halt weil die Brüche kein Einzelfall sind.
Wenn dein Rahmen hält ist ja schön.

Finde den Hinterbau und die Geometrie auch toll und würde eins fahren wenn es nicht so viele Defekte gäbe.

Vielleicht ändert sich das ja im kommenden Jahr, wäre schön.

Andreas


----------



## pisskopp (8. August 2007)

Mit den So vielen Defekten halte ich mich jetzt zurück, ausser dass Die Dämpferaufnahme mal shit war, kenn ich keine Regelmässigkeiten.
Dass ein Hersteller Schraubensicherungsmittel verwendet ist selten, denn der Prozess gibt keine Sicherheit, da vor allem nach der ersten Fahrt/Fahrten alle Schrauben nachgezogen werden müssen.

Wo Fusion noch Verbesserungspotential hat (Meiner Meinung) ist, dass bei der Montage nicht ausreichend gefettet wird (Hauptlager!) oder evtl. nicht das richtige Fett verwendet. @Bodo, haben eure Monteuer eine Checkliste, die pro Rad unterschrieben werden muss?

Vergessen wir auch nicht, das die meisten die hier schreiben, über negatives schreiben, den die die glücklich sind haben kein Grund dazu.
Um nicht zu polarisieren, >Rocky baut sehr schöne Räder, kenne aber ein paar deren Rahmen gebrochen ist. Nur wird hier nicht gleich ein Fass aufgemacht.
Approppo, versucht mal ein Rahmen bei RM zu reklamieren......
In diesem Sinne 

Bleiben wir konstruktiv und fetten wir alle schön unsere Lager


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

@pisskopp

Hast sichlich Recht wenn du behauptest, dass nur unerfreuliche Sachen hier verbeitet werden.
Aber die Dinge sind nicht weg zu disskutieren.

Schrauben kann man heute schon aufgebrachter Schraubesicherung kaufen.
Spätestens beim Zusammenbau gehört an bestimmte Punkte das zeug drauf. (Schrauben für Bremsscheiben sind ja auch so vorbehandelt)

Na ja, und mit dem Nachziehen der Schrauben ist das ja auch so eine Sache.
Bei einem neuen Auto oder Motorad kenne ich das nicht.
Wäre auch zu viel Arbeit.
Wo soll man da anfangen und aufhören?
Dämpferkartusche öffnen und Schrauben prüfen...

Mir ist klar, dass ich etwas etwas überspitzt darstelle.
Ich denke, dass Bodo hier Nachbessern muss, dringend.

Also nix für ungut!

Andreas


----------



## VISION311 (8. August 2007)

Mischi75 schrieb:


> hei leute
> fahre auch ein fusion. im moment noch ein floyd und ab freitag ein freak. ich bin mit dem bike bisher zu frieden. hatte zwar mal eine gebrochene schwinge aber die wurde mir auf garantie ersetzt. einziges manko ist, dass ich in der schweiz wohne und es recht lange dauern kann, bis eine lieferung erfolgt. habe mehr als 2 monate auf das neue hinterteil gewartet. mit den mails an fusion klappts auch nicht besonders. mitte juli mal geschrieben und bis heute noch keine antwort erhalten.
> das freak find ich geil und ich freue mich schon riesig.



Es gibt auch noch den Stadelmann im Kto. Luzern: http://www.stadi.ch/

Oder eben anbipa, wie schon erwähnt. Der Schweizer Importeur ist kein eigentlicher Importeur, sondern ein Veloshop-Angestellter, der Relais spielt. Der Kerl ist noch nichtmal fähig, Preise gegenüber seinen Bestellern bekannt zu geben. Offenbar schaut er peinlichst genau auf den Eurokurs. Du bestellst also ein Bike oder einen Rahmen und erfährst erst bei der Lieferung, wieviel das Teil genau kostet.. Kommt dann noch ein Händler dazu, der nicht weiss, wieviel Rabatt er Dir geben soll, schwankt der Rahmenpreis schnell mal um 500.- CHF

Der Importeur: Sascha Doyon, Hene's Bikegalerie, Wünnewil, Freiburg.

Wenn auf eine Mail an Fusion keine Antwort kommt, einfach mal nachfragen. Mein Frage nach Lagerdimensionen wurde innerhalb von zwei Tagen beantwortet. Das halte ich für anständig.


----------



## Mischi75 (8. August 2007)

VISION311 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch den Stadelmann im Kto. Luzern: http://www.stadi.ch/
> 
> Oder eben anbipa, wie schon erwähnt. Der Schweizer Importeur ist kein eigentlicher Importeur, sondern ein Veloshop-Angestellter, der Relais spielt. Der Kerl ist noch nichtmal fähig, Preise gegenüber seinen Bestellern bekannt zu geben. Offenbar schaut er peinlichst genau auf den Eurokurs. Du bestellst also ein Bike oder einen Rahmen und erfährst erst bei der Lieferung, wieviel das Teil genau kostet.. Kommt dann noch ein Händler dazu, der nicht weiss, wieviel Rabatt er Dir geben soll, schwankt der Rahmenpreis schnell mal um 500.- CHF
> 
> ...




hallo vision311

also findest du den importeur nicht gerade klasse  Hene's Bikegalere kenne ich und finde ich eigentlich sehr gut, teuer ja aber die arbeit ist qualitativ einwandfrei.


----------



## VISION311 (8. August 2007)

Ich kenne den Shop nicht und kann nichts zu der Arbeit sagen. ich wollte über einen Händler einen Whiplash-Rahmen kaufen im Frühling 07 und habe mein Bike letztendlich in Deutschland geholt. Details per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (13. August 2007)

Servus miteinander!
Nachdem ich mich nach meinem kleinen Bike-Test für ein Freak entschieden habe, bringt mich der Thread "Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten beim Kauf" nun doch wieder ins Wanken.
In diesem Thread wurden drei Bilder gezeigt (All Mountain, Enduro, Bike Park). Nach Herrn Probst ist das FReak aber nur für das erste "Bild" geeignet. Entschuldigung - das Freak wird als Enduro bezeichnet, da wird es doch wohl auch dauerhaft (!) solche Hüpfer (Sprünge sehen meiner Meinung anders aus) wie auf dem 2. Bild aushalten. Bodo spricht von 2 Metern. Wenn dann vielleicht weit, aber doch nicht hoch. Meine Meinung ist, wenn ich schon 2000  nur für einen Rahmen ausgeben muss, dann sollte er als Enduro-Rahmen sowas auch aushalten. Ansonsten muss ich mir eben für 100  weniger Gedanken über einen Nicolai Helius FR machen. Der steckt so einen Hüpfer bestimmt weg.
Meine Fragen an die Freaks: Was hält denn nun das Freak wirklich auf Dauer aus? Wie oft sind schon Rahmenbrüche (Modell 07) aufgetreten? Ich würde mir wirklich gerne ein Freak kaufen, weil es sich einfach geil fährt. Aber ich kann das leider nicht alle 2 Jahre machen, weil das Bike dann in die Knie geht.
Dankeschön und viele Grüße,
Snorre


----------



## thomlau (13. August 2007)

Servus snorre,

als Downhill kann man generell jede Abfahrt bezeichnen.Nun ist jede Abfahrt aber nicht gleich.Für die harten,extremen Downhills und den Bikepark hat das Freak keine Freigabe.Wenn Du Dir den Drop von Filzbach auf dem Photo geneuer anschaust, wirst Du sehen, daß dieser ca. 3 Meter Höhe aufweist.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen,daß ich zursprünglich ein Whiplash kaufen wollte und jetzt ein Freak fahre.Zum Touren war mir das Whiplash zu schwer und um ein Gewicht von 15 -16 kg zu realisieren, hätte ich nochmal `ne Stange Geld reinstecken müssen.
Das Freak erfüllt genau meine Erwartungen im Enduro u. leichten Freeride Einsatz.Wurzeltrails,Drops, Wheelies,Trial,Stufen u. Treppen sind bis jetzt ohne Defekte vonstatten gegangen.Mein Händler 
fährt das Freak schon 2-3 Jahre ohne Defekte.
Solltest Du Bikepark`s und echte Downhill bevorzugen,würde ich Dir zum Whiplash oder Freak Extrem raten.Das Freak Ex hat 170mm Federweg und ist fuer Bikeparks,Freeride usw. freigegeben.
Lass Dir den Spass am FREAK nicht vermiesen!!!!

Bestell Dir Deinen Traum und lass es krachen!!!!
Gruss 
      thomlau


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (13. August 2007)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das Freak mehr aushält, als das, wofür es freigegeben ist. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass evtl. das Freak EX, aus rechtlichen Gründen, die bessere Wahl für den härteren Einsatz wäre.

Wie sieht das denn überhaupt rechtlich aus? Wo steht denn was ich mit meinem Rad machen darf und was nicht? Man kann ja wohl nicht davon ausgehen, dass sich jeder, der ein Bike kauft, vorher im Netz darüber informiert, was er damit machen darf. Müsste einen der Händler einweisen?


PS: Mein Freak von 05 hat bisher alles was ich damit gemacht habr ohne Probleme überstanden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2007)

Die Frage ist doch nicht, "was hält das Bike aus?"
(Das könnte man doch wirklich nur mit Zahlen belegen)

Die Frage ist doch "ist es für den Einsatzzweck geeignet?"

Ein Enduro muss den 601 genauso wegstecken, wie ein Marathonbike ein Rennen!

Und dabei darf das Teil nicht beim 5ten mal "zerbröseln".

Schließlich sitzen wir doch drauf und machen dann den Abgang.

Bei Autos usw. gibt es Rückrufaktionen, bei Bikes doch nur selten.

Leide bekommen wir nur "Bananenprodukte", will heißen die Dinger reifen bei uns.

Wir sind die einzigen Tester, die Ihr Material selbst bezahlen müssen!

Für mich bitte kein Freak! Trotz des genialnen Hinterbaus.

Andreas


----------



## thomlau (13. August 2007)

Hallo RockyRider66,

versuch mal Dein Slayer zu Reklamieren,wenn was kaputt ist.Das sieht dann aber düster aus!!!Die Rahmen gehen nämlich -wie es einigen Leuten so ergangen ist- auch kaputt.Außerdem bist Du hier im falschen Forum.Sowas kann ich grad leiden! Selbst kein FUSION fahren, es den anderen aber schlecht reden!!
Poste doch im Rocky Mountain Thread,falls es einen gibt.

Ich persönlich kenne viele begeisterte u. zufriedene FUSION Besitzer!!

Gruß
   thomlau


----------



## ibislover (13. August 2007)

also ich finde ja ihr übertreibt alle ein wenig.
ich kann die aussage von bodo/fusion verstehen. seht es doch mal aus herstellersicht.
warum diese aussage? nicht weil das freak nicht was wegstecken kann und auch bikeparks überlebt, sondern weil es immer ein paar idioten gibt, die dann die ganz krassen sachen machen mit den bikes und/oder mangels fahrkönnen den rahmen schon bei nem 1,5m döpchen schrotten.
warum sagt scott nicht dass man mit dem scale carbon cc ht nicht all mountain/enduro fahren kann/soll? weil es klar ist? aber enduro ist doch fasst schon freeride oder alda, da kann man doch fett 3m ins flatt  droppen, das bike beim dirtjumoen gegen die hügel katapultieren, weil man sich beim springen verschätz hat und das bike muss sowas wegstecken, weil enduro ja zu 99,5% freeride/dh/dirtjump ist. oder? fett, was!? genau! voll konkret!!

und nachher dürfen sich die herstellen anhören dass der kunde nur ganz harmlos im wald auf einem seichten trails unterwegs war.
jeder der schon mal in nem shop gejobt hat oder anwesend war wenn ein solcher kunde reinkam, weiß wovon ich rede.

ich kann eure "sorgen" echt nicht nachvollziehen.

greetz


----------



## ibislover (13. August 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> ...Sowas kann ich grad leiden! Selbst kein FUSION fahren, es den anderen aber schlecht reden!!...


ich wußte nicht dass man fusion fahren muss um hier zu posten!?  
dass er hier rumtrollt ist aber wohl richtig.

kaputt bekommt man wohl alles. meist ist wohl aber zu 90% der fahrer und nicht das material schuld.

greetz


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2007)

Was du leiden kannst intersiert hier aber keinen!
Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst weil du ein Fusion fährst bist fehl am Platz.


----------



## snorre (13. August 2007)

Hallo nochmal!
Also 3 Meter Drops hatte ich nie vor damit und werde ich bestimt auch nie damit vorhaben. Das war auch nicht gemeint. Klaro - dass es dafür andere Bikes gibt. Bikepark vielleicht schon mal, dann aber bestimmt keine krassen Sachen.
Also auf jeden Berg rauf geht auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ich´s dann runter auch richtig laufen lassen kann, ein paar Stufen mitnehm, mal nen Hüpfer ohne dass dabei was zu Bruch geht, dann ist das Freak auch genau das richtige Bike für mich.
Und wenn ein Freak, weiß jemand, worin der Unterscheid von 07er zum 08er Modell liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (13. August 2007)

Hallo ibislover,
muß man glaub`ich nicht.Nur habe ich vom RockyRider bisher nur miese Äußerungen hier gelesen.Wenn er kein Freak fahren will ist das ja in Ordnung.
Soll es aber Anderen nicht madig machen!!!
Wie Du so schön formuliert hast, ist meist der Fahrer dran schuld,nicht das Material.
 Gruß
      thomlau


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (13. August 2007)

Nochmal zu dem, was ich geschrieben habe. Wie sieht es den mit der Aufklärung des Kunden aus? Wer "muss" ihm sagen, was er mit dem Rad machen darf und was nicht? Wie geschrieben, denke ich nicht , dass man verlangen kann, dass sich der Kunde im Internet darüber u informieren hat. Kataloge hat auch nicht jeder. Eigentlich ist es doch sache des Händlers darüber aufzuklären, oder? Was ist, wenn er das nicht macht?


----------



## magg (14. August 2007)

Der Hausverstand wird bei diesem Thema unterbewertet. 
Bei sanften Landungen aus 'moderater' Höhe, egal ob Park oder Gelände wird das ein jedes Bike mitmachen, auch ein CC. Je flache der Aufsprung, schlechter die Landetechnik, wir das Bike eben mehr belastet. Wenn es einem beim 5 Meter Drop fast vom Bike zieht, weil man den Landehügel verfehlt oder gleich keiner vorhanden ist, wird das je nach Fahrergewicht UND Federungseinstellungen Auswirkungen aufs Bike haben. Einen Whip wird das vielleicht kalt lassen, ein Freak wirds ein paarmal mitmachen und ein Raid wird dir beim ersten mal unterm Arsch wegbrechen und Du mit.
Wo bleibt die Eigenverantwortung? Es sagt jedem der Hausverstand, dass er mit einem Kaufhausrad nicht den Bikepark runter fährt. Wenn doch und er überlebt die Geschichte, Glück gehabt. So, und der gleiche Hausverstand sagt mir auch, dass ein Freak nicht für 5 Meter Drops mit flacher Landung ausgelegt ist, Punkt!
Wo sind wir den, in Amerika wo in der Bedienungsanleitung eines Autos stehen muss, dass man nach Einschalten des Tempomats das Lenkrad nicht loslassen darf.   

Sorry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.
Gruß magg


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (14. August 2007)

Es geht hier auch nicht um 5 Meter Drops ohne Landung. Es geht eher um z.B. Bikeparkbesuche. Wenn diese vom Hersteller kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden, dann möchte ich das als Kunde auch mitgeteilt bekommen. Es wurde ja schließlich auch nicht zwischen leichten Bikeparkbesuchen (z.B. Freecross oder Sixcross oder so) und "harten" Bikeparkbesuchen (z.B. Roadgap in WB oder so) unterschieden. Letztlich muss wohl der Kunde beweisen, dass er sich nicht falsch verhalten hat aber wie soll er das, wenn er nicht weis, ab wann das Verhalten falsch ist (extreme mal bitte aussen vor lassen)? Es ist eben ein sehr schmaler Grad zwischen Freeride und Enduro, wie hier ja schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## ibislover (14. August 2007)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch nicht um 5 Meter Drops ohne Landung. Es geht eher um z.B. Bikeparkbesuche. Wenn diese vom Hersteller kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden, dann möchte ich das als Kunde auch mitgeteilt bekommen. Es wurde ja schließlich auch nicht zwischen leichten Bikeparkbesuchen (z.B. Freecross oder Sixcross oder so) und "harten" Bikeparkbesuchen (z.B. Roadgap in WB oder so) unterschieden. Letztlich muss wohl der Kunde beweisen, dass er sich nicht falsch verhalten hat aber wie soll er das, wenn er nicht weis, ab wann das Verhalten falsch ist (extreme mal bitte aussen vor lassen)? Es ist eben ein sehr schmaler Grad zwischen Freeride und Enduro, wie hier ja schon gesagt wurde.


dein ernst!? möchtest nen schrieb haben, auf dem aufgelistet ist was du darfst und was nicht? wurzelhöhe, trailbreite und wetterbedingungen!?
jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer mit nem enduro den roadgap springt ist selber schuld.

irgendwie muss bei uns wohl alles reklementiert und genau vorgeschrieben sein, oder? ich finde die diskussion mehr als lachhaft. lernt man heute nicht mehr mit normalen menschenverstand an dinge heranzugehen?  
und so schmal ist der grad zwischen enduro und freeride nicht. nur für leute die noch nicht lange auf dem bike sitzen oder noch keine gute fahrtechnik haben und diese deshalb mit einem bike, das laut hersteller alles abkann, zu kompensieren versuchen. mehr zeit vor magazinen und foren anstatt auf dem rad ist natürlich auch hinderlich. 

@Onkel
ist nicht auf die gemünzt, sondern soll allgemein gemeint sein.

verstehtdiejugensnichtmehr,
phil


----------



## bikulus (14. August 2007)

Wo steht eigentlich, dass das Freak nicht ok ist für Bikepark??

Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute ,

jetzt hat, denk`ich, schon jeder seinen Dampf abgelassen.Einen Grundsatz wird man nie erreichen,außer man reglementiert alles.Das will aber sicherlich keiner!!! 
Wie magg schon gesagt hat, muß halt jeder an seinen Hausverstand denken.
Mir hat in Willingen (Bikefestival) ein Hersteller auf die Frage der Garantie bei einem Freerider sowie Enduro gesagt,daß er sich nicht verarschen läßt.
Bei einem Profi ging schließlich auch kein Rahmen kaputt!!!!
Der Chef dieser Firma hat noch so ein paar geniale,widersprüchliche Aussagen gemacht,daß ich keinem Wünsche der bei denen ein Bike kauft,daß was kaputt geht.

Schöne Grüße
               thomlau


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (14. August 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich, dass das Freak nicht ok ist für Bikepark??
> 
> Bikulus



Genau das ist es, was ich wissen möchte.


Ich denke ich kann sehr wohl einschätzen, was ich meinem Bike zutrauen kann und was nicht und ich würde mich auch eher als das Gegenteil von einem Mosher, oder wie man die bezeichnet, die alles in kürzester Zeit zerstören, bezeichen.   Ich hatte in den letzten 10 oder noch mehr Jahren noch nicht mal einen Platten und das, obwohl ich mein Rad nicht unbedingt schone.

Ich finde diese ganze Materialschlacht einfach viel zu übertrieben. Jeder 2 meint, ein DH oder Freeride bike zu brauchen, damit er den kleinsten Hügel runterkommt. Und sowas wird durch die ganzen Einschränkungen und Freigaben nur unterstützt. Jürgen Beneke wäre zu seiner Zeit froh gewesen, ein Bike wie das Freak gehabt zu haben... Aber heute gibt es ja schon leute die meinen, es wäre Grenzwertig mit einem Hardtail ins einen Bikepark zu gehen.

Die Freigeberei ist doch nur eine Herstellermasche, um sich rechtlich abzusichern. Wenn die sich aber so absichern, dann verlange ich auch konkrete Vorgaben, damit ich mich selber auch absichern kann.




			
				ibislover schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal ernsthaft, wer mit nem enduro den roadgap springt ist selber schuld



Dem würde ich, trotz meines vorherigen Posts, wehemend wiedersprechen. Schau dir mal die vielen Spezialiced Enduros an, die da rüber segeln. Für mich ist das Freak und  das Enduro die selbe Klasse. Und wer da mit diesem Federweg dropt, kann es normalerweise auch.

Ach und ja, ich hätte gerne so einen Schrieb. Bei jeder Federgabel ist eine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, wo der Einsatzbereich drin steht. Bei meinem Freak war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## ibislover (14. August 2007)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> ...Ach und ja, ich hätte gerne so einen Schrieb. Bei jeder Federgabel ist eine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, wo der Einsatzbereich drin steht. Bei meinem Freak war das nicht der Fall.


bekommst so bald fusion in den usa verkauft. denn dort sind entweder die verbraucher blöder, oder es wird ihnen weniger "hirn" zugetraut. oder hat es doch was mit der "spezies anwalt" zu tun!?weiß grad nicht mehr so genau.  

greetz


----------



## letzter (14. August 2007)

Ach und ja, ich hätte gerne so einen Schrieb. Bei jeder Federgabel ist eine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, wo der Einsatzbereich drin steht. Bei meinem Freak war das nicht der Fall.[/QUOTE]

Hi, interessiere mich auch für ein Fusion (vielleicht auch ein Freak) - würde gerne wissen ob du damit sagen willst, das du keine Bedienungsanleitung bekommen hast!?!?!

dankeschomal

Letzter


----------



## Anbipa (14. August 2007)

Hier sind alle Bedienungsanleitungen zum runterladen:

http://www.fusionbikes.de/service/downloads.html

Grüße Andy


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (14. August 2007)

Nein, ich habe für das Rad an sich keine Bedienungsanleitung. Habe nur eine für Gabel, Bremsen,Kurbeln, und Schaltung bekommen. Deshalb frage ich ja auch, durch wen man den Einsatzbereich eines Rades mitgeteilt bekommt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das ja Händlersache.

@ibislover: ist schon ok, wenn du nicht kapierst was ich meine, mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

@Anbipa: Würde mich aber mal interessieren, wie du das als Händler handhabst? Wie sollten die Kunden den "aufgeklärt" werden? Vllt. gibt es da ja auch eine Vorgabe von Fusion?

Aber um das noch mal klar zu stellen, ich bin hochzufrieden mit meinem Freak.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (14. August 2007)

Hab mir mal die edienungsanleitung runtergeladen. Die ist aber für alle Modelle. Es steht drin, dass der Einsatzzweck eines jeden Modells in einem "Werkstattposter", welches dem Bike beiliegt, zu finden ist. Gab es das schon immer? Mein Freak ist von 2005. Das ist ja im Prinzip so etwas, was ich die ganze Zeit meine.


----------



## letzter (15. August 2007)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die edienungsanleitung runtergeladen. Die ist aber für alle Modelle. Es steht drin, dass der Einsatzzweck eines jeden Modells in einem "Werkstattposter", welches dem Bike beiliegt, zu finden ist. Gab es das schon immer? Mein Freak ist von 2005. Das ist ja im Prinzip so etwas, was ich die ganze Zeit meine.



hi, ist ja schon ein wenig komisch keine Bedienungsanleitung zu bekommen...noch komischer finde ich aber das man das von dir erwähnte poster nicht downloaden kann.

hat jemand dieses poster (am besten fürs freak) und kann das mal hier posten.

dankeschonmal

Letzter


----------



## Brausa (15. August 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich, dass das Freak nicht ok ist für Bikepark??
> 
> Bikulus



Das frage ich mich auch. Alle schreiben hier von 2,3 oder sogar 5 Meter drops. Wer spring denn sowas? 5 Meter ist Haushöhe!

Ich war mit meinem auch schon 1x im Park (Oberammergau). Als Park-Anfänger (auch wenn ich sonst ganz gut fahren kann) ist mir selbst 1m zu hoch (als Vergleich: Schreibtischhöhe ist ca. 74cm, das würde ich ca. als meine aktuelle Grenz sehen). Ich denke für den normalen Endurofahrer, der mal ins Freeriden reinschnuppert reden wir beim Droppen von <1m

Es fahren ja nicht nur Profi-Freerider rum, oder lebensmüde. Ich denke für alle anderen ist das Rad durchaus Park geeignet, zumindest für den Anfang. Das ist auch der Sinn eines Enduros. Wenn Sprünge komplett weggelassen werden könnte man auch eine Klasse tiefer gehen.


----------



## Schreiner (15. August 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch. Alle schreiben hier von 2,3 oder sogar 5 Meter drops. Wer spring denn sowas? 5 Meter ist Haushöhe!
> 
> Ich war mit meinem auch schon 1x im Park (Oberammergau). Als Park-Anfänger (auch wenn ich sonst ganz gut fahren kann) ist mir selbst 1m zu hoch (als Vergleich: Schreibtischhöhe ist ca. 74cm, das würde ich ca. als meine aktuelle Grenz sehen). Ich denke für den normalen Endurofahrer, der mal ins Freeriden reinschnuppert reden wir beim Droppen von <1m
> 
> Es fahren ja nicht nur Profi-Freerider rum, oder lebensmüde. Ich denke für alle anderen ist das Rad durchaus Park geeignet, zumindest für den Anfang. Das ist auch der Sinn eines Enduros. Wenn Sprünge komplett weggelassen werden könnte man auch eine Klasse tiefer gehen.



Dito

Geht mir auch so, alles unter nem Meter ist OK darüber mach ich eh nicht und das muss ein Enduro aushalten. Genauso wie Trails alla 601 denn genau dafür sind sie gebaut. Als ich mein 07er Freak bestellt habe war auf der HP ein Bild vom Freak mit dem Guido da ist er mind 3 Meter in der Luft, meins wird niemals 3 Meter in der Luft sein, höchstens mal am hacken von nem Sessellift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (15. August 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch. Alle schreiben hier von 2,3 oder sogar 5 Meter drops. Wer spring denn sowas? 5 Meter ist Haushöhe!



Tja, da ist es eben wie bei den Anglerfreunden. Aus der 15cm Forelle wird ein Brocken mit einem halben Meter. Der Wels war statt 3kg plötzlich 13kg schwer und so weiter. Das kommt im Eifer der Lagerfeuergespräche wohl von ganz alleine.

Manche sind allerdings auch vorsätzliche Poser und Dummschwätzer  

Bei mir hat es nach "härterer" Gangart Ende 2005 aber auch mal die Dämpferaunahme an der Schwinge verformt. Wurde aber ruckzuck getauscht.

So weit ... Mario


----------



## derfreaker (21. August 2007)

hallo brausa, sprichst mir aus der seele: ein enduro ist KEIN freerider für sprünge jenseits der 2-meter marke. wenn ich das will und nur springen und droppen, kauf ich mir ein fettes teil, dass dann allerdings so um die 17-20 kg wiegt und für touren nur so geeignet ist, dass arnie damit zu recht käme...


----------



## Johnnybike (21. August 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hallo brausa, sprichst mir aus der seele: ein enduro ist KEIN freerider für sprünge jenseits der 2-meter marke. wenn ich das will und nur springen und droppen, kauf ich mir ein fettes teil, dass dann allerdings so um die 17-20 kg wiegt und für touren nur so geeignet ist, dass arnie damit zu recht käme...



Mit meinem Whiplash fahre ich jede Woche ein bis zwei Touren und das wiegt 18,5kg. Arni kommt ausser mit der Todesstrafe mit nicht viel zurecht geschweige denn mit einem Bike...
Ich glaube allerdings auch dass das Freak mehr ein Enduro als ein Freerider ist. Man braucht halt zwei bis drei Bikes um halbwegs alles abzudecken  

Johnny


----------



## Schreiner (21. August 2007)

Ich halte das Freak für das perfekte alpenbike, überall hoch und auf verblockten schweren wegen wieder runter. Ein Bike für Wege wie den 601 den 112er um mal zwei bekannte als stellvertreter zu nehmen.

Ja Jonny hat recht, man braucht mehrere aber ich habe mir erst ein Freeridehardtail aufgebaut, jetzt noch ein Big Bike wird mir zu viel.


----------



## pisskopp (22. August 2007)

Ich sag mal, mit dem Freak hats Du alles abgedeckt ausser dem Extremen!
Und das Extreme fahren vermutlich nur 2% der Anwesenden

Wie habt ih euren Evolver eingestellt?


----------



## Schreiner (22. August 2007)

Nochmal zum evolver, bin wegen dem Durchschlagschutz auch am Überlegen.
reicht der 4er? was kann der 6er besser? (Für nen Laien erklärt) 
Vom ansprechverhalten bin ich mit meinem Float R jetzt echt zufrieden, auf Single Trails auch aber wenn mal ein paar stufen größer 40cm kommen dann wird es eng und wenn es flach ist danach knallt er auch mal durch.


Da ich momentan das Knie verdreht habe und ein paar Tage/Wochen Zeit habe komme ich eben mal wieder auf dumme gedanken.


----------



## derfreaker (22. August 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Nochmal zum evolver, bin wegen dem Durchschlagschutz auch am Überlegen.
> reicht der 4er? was kann der 6er besser? (Für nen Laien erklärt)
> Vom ansprechverhalten bin ich mit meinem Float R jetzt echt zufrieden, auf Single Trails auch aber wenn mal ein paar stufen größer 40cm kommen dann wird es eng und wenn es flach ist danach knallt er auch mal durch.
> 
> ...


neues freak und dickes knie, sag ich doch mal aua!! denke, der isx6 er hat noch zusätzlich eine einstellbare zugstufe? korrektur bitte, wenn`s nicht stimmt...


----------



## Schreiner (22. August 2007)

naja is zwar das 07er freak aber ich habe es schon das ganze jahr ;-)
inwieweit das Freak pause hat wird die Kernspinn am Freitag zeigen.

Wie der 4er muss doch wohl ne einstellbare zugstufe haben.


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. August 2007)

Evolver ISX-6:
Adjustments: Air, No Tools Bottom Out, Rebound, Hi-Speed Compression, Low-Speed Compression

Evolver ISX-4:
Adjustments: Air, Rebound, SPV Pressure, No Tools Bottom Out

Also beidesmal Zugstufe!
Der einzigste Unterschied ist, der dass man an dem 6er noch die High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe einstellen kann, zumindest soweit ich das sehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (23. August 2007)

sorry, hab mich vertippt, vertan oder verschrieben oder ver... wie auch immer   muss natürlich heissen, wie ihr schon erwähnt habt: isx 6 mit eintellbaren druckstufen. selbstversicherlich hat der isx4 eine einstellbare zugstufe. so und nin wieder an die arbeit, jungens (...und mädels)


----------



## pisskopp (23. August 2007)

ähhh min ISX hate kein SPV sondern instrinct!

ISX6 Mehr Gefummel,  ISX4 Einstellen und gut.
Highspeed, lowspeed ... ist doch alles gugus


----------



## Schreiner (23. August 2007)

die Highspeed druckstufe fungiert aber als Durchschlagschutz oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Der 4er wird ja momentan günstiger.


----------



## Johnnybike (23. August 2007)

Für's Whiplash reicht der 4er sicherlich für die meisten, da der Hinterbau an sich schon progressiv ist (habe zwar in letzter Zeit immer mehr Durchschläge mit dem DHX 3).

Johnny


----------



## Schreiner (23. August 2007)

Wir sind hier aber momentan beim Freak


----------



## derpedda (23. August 2007)

Die Zugstufe wird am BLAUEN Rädchen eingestellt (bei anderen Herstellern ist der ja meistens rot). 
Die Druckstufe wird am Luftdruck im Piggypack eingestellt (Ventil ist unter einer roten Abdeckung).

*Das macht man bei dem Evolver ISX-4 UND ISX-6 so !*

Die beiden Einsteller am ISX-6 dienen nur der feintuning von der Druckstufe. High-speed  ist ja ganz praktisch kann man aber auch über den Luftdruck machen. 
Die Low-speed Druckstufe verhindert das wippen bei schlechten Hinterbauten und damit auch das Ansprechverhalten. Das brauchen wir ja bei unseren Fusion Bikes nicht  

Damit Leute die kein plan von den Einstellungen haben und meinen trotzdem überall dran drehen zu müssen, nicht meckern können das ihr Bike total miserabel anspricht hat sich Bodo wohl entschieden nur den ISX-4 einzubauen. 
Billiger ist der ja auch noch  wozu soll man sich dann im Freak ein ISX-6 einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (23. August 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Wir sind hier aber momentan beim Freak



Ähm, ja stimmt. Trotzdem denke ich dass der 4er reicht, da man wie auch schon erwähnt mit den vielen Einstellungen, nicht nur als Laie, schnell mal überfordert sein kann und die performance nur bei optimalen Einstellungen besser wird.

Johnny


----------



## Schreiner (23. August 2007)

bin jetzt auch so weit das der vierer der bessere für mich währe, aber woher nehmen ?
Bei Bike Commponents bekommt man ihn für 349 aber mit spv wenn ich das richtig sehe. ohne nur über Fusion und Händler?
Wenn ja was habt Ihr bezahlt?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. August 2007)

nabend freaker,
wisst ihr zufällig, welcher shop günstig den 2007er rahmen in l anbietet?

derpedda: hast du schon ein foto von deinem neuen freak online gestellt?


----------



## derpedda (25. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> nabend freaker,
> wisst ihr zufällig, welcher shop günstig den 2007er rahmen in l anbietet?


Ich hab mir den Rahmen und ein paar Teile bei Andy bestellt. Ging sehr fix und sehr freundlich.


> derpedda: hast du schon ein foto von deinem neuen freak online gestellt?


Ja das müsste ich mal so langsam machen  
Ich versuch es mal die nächsten Tagen ein schönes Bildchen zu machen


----------



## Anbipa (25. August 2007)

Hallo der pedda,
hoffe du hast richtig Spaß mit deinem Bike.
Möchte mich hiermit bei allen bedanken die mich immer mal wieder Loben.
Stehe euch gern bei Fragen zur Verfügung.


P.s Verkaufe meine Austellungsbikes
Freak , Whiplash, Whiplash EX,  Floyd SL ,Slash Ultimate alles auf Anfrage.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. August 2007)

Hallo Peter und Andy,

danke, für eure schnellen Antworten. Dann bin ich mal auf Fotos von deinem Freak gespannt, darpedda und warte mal auf das Angebot seitens Andy .

Ein schönes Restwochenende,


----------



## derpedda (26. August 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo Peter und Andy,
> 
> danke, für eure schnellen Antworten. Dann bin ich mal auf Fotos von deinem Freak gespannt, darpedda und warte mal auf das Angebot seitens Andy .
> 
> Ein schönes Restwochenende,


An deinen Kommentaren im Fotoalbum konnte ich ja schon sehen das du die Bilder gefunden hast  
Ich hab mein Freak mal im Zeigt her eure FusionsThema präsentiert.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2007)

gefällt mir richtig gut derpedda. wieviel wiegt es denn? seitdem ich jetzt den direkten vergleich zwischen freak vom kumpel und torque von mir habe (vielleicht zickt aber auch nur mein pearl rum) weiß ich schon, auf welchen rahmen ich jetzt wohl noch ernsthafter sparen muss. das freak extreme finde ich auch sehr interessant (eine mögliche alternative wäre noch das ransom rahmenkit. aber das gehört ja nicht in diesen thread


----------



## Resistant306 (4. September 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> bin jetzt auch so weit das der vierer der bessere für mich währe, aber woher nehmen ?
> Bei Bike Commponents bekommt man ihn für 349 aber mit spv wenn ich das richtig sehe. ohne nur über Fusion und Händler?
> Wenn ja was habt Ihr bezahlt?




Der hat kein SPV. Da schreiben sie nur das es ein Intrinsic Dämpfer ist. Das arbeitet auf SPV Basis. Es gibt soweit ich weiß nur eine Version von dem Dämpfer. Und ich glaube auch, daß der 4er identisch ist, was den durchschlagschutz betrifft. Im Test des Dämpfers haben die Tester nichtmal was von den highspeedeistellungen des 6ers gemerkt.


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Freaks 

Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike anschaffen, bisher fahre ich ein 100mm Race Fully. Ich war bei meinem Händler vor Ort, dort hat mir das Freak am besten gefallen.

Einsatzzweck sollen längere Touren sein mit vielen Höhenmetern, schöne wurzelige Trails und steile Abfarten, auch gerne von den örtlichen Freeridern angelegte Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen, Hindernissen usw.

Erstmal: ist das Freak dafür die richtige Wahl? Wenn ja, welche Rahmengrösse ist zu empfehlen bei 1,84m und 80Kg? Fahre mein 100mm Fully in L (RH 50) und finde es einen Tick zu gross.
Ist es generell noch sinnvoll ein 2007er Modell jetzt zu kaufen? Oder lieber auf die 2008er warten? Ich würde allerdings sowieso nur den Rahmen kaufen und es komplett Custom aufbauen, ich mag Komplettbikes nicht so gern, da tauscht man eh früher oder später etwas aus. Was wäre ein guter Preis für den Rahmen (inkl. Dämpfer)?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

genau den Einsatzbereich den du beschreibst, fahre ich mit meinem 2007er Freak. Das ist allerdings auch ein Custom Aufbau und zwar mit den Federelementen der Vorjahre, sprich Pike + Fox Vanilla Dämpfer. 
Ich glaube aus dem bisher gehörten sind die Unterschiede zwischen 2007 und 2008 nicht so marginal, das es für dich als Tourenfahrer was ausmachen würde.
Ich fahre bei 180 cm den Rahem in L.
Für technische Sachen wäre aber ein M manchmal besser
Schau mal bei s-tech vorbei. 
Die haben immer mal wieder günstige Freak Rahmen.
Ciao Jochen


----------



## derpedda (5. September 2007)

Bei 1,83m Körpergröße und ca.90Kg finde ich den M Rahmen optimal. 
Es kommt aber auch etwas auf die Sattel Einstellung an. Ich hab den Sattel gerne etwas weiter hinten wodurch natürlich der Abstand zum Vorbau Größer wird.
Bei den 2008er Freaks hast du die Qual der Wahl zwischen dem: Freak; Freak Team und Freak EX. 
Ansonsten ist das Freak auf normalen Touren etwas unterfordert. Es darf also ruhig etwas heftiger werden


----------



## thomlau (5. September 2007)

Hallo lakeman,

ein Freak ist für Deine Einsatzzwecke das Optimum.Was jetzt nicht heißen soll,daß andere Hersteller nicht auch gute Bikes bauen.
Ich fahre selbst ein Freak in "S" und kann sagen,daß es einfach nur Spaß macht.Für den Uphill habe ich eine Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA verbaut,die mir bei
großen Steigungen das Kurbeln erleichtert.Beim Downhill harmoniert die Z1 mit dem Float Link Hinterbau (FOX FLOAT R) super!!! 
Steile Hänge, Wurzeltrails sowie Drops gehen mit dem Freak richtig gut. 
Leider sind die Downhills bei uns zu kurz und man muß erst wieder hochkurbeln.
Mein Freak ist auch custommade.Das ist zwar etwas teurer,aber dafür hat man was das Herz begehrt.Habe gerade auf SunRingle S-TYPE Laufräder umgerüstet,Fertig ist man sowieso nie!!!!!!!
Kann Dir nur noch als Empfehlung mit auf den Weg geben,eine Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenkerkombi zu montieren.Das geilste und stabilste Verstellsystem was ich kenne und je gefahren bin. 

Mein Händler verkäuft sein Freak komplett oder in Teilen.Deer Rahmen soll glaub` 1300.- Euro kosten und ist weiß/rot. Einfach mal anrufen oder mailen.
www.simonbikes.de

Viel Spaß und Gruß
                       thomlau


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2007)

derpedda schrieb:


> Bei 1,83m Körpergröße und ca.90Kg finde ich den M Rahmen optimal.
> Es kommt aber auch etwas auf die Sattel Einstellung an. Ich hab den Sattel gerne etwas weiter hinten wodurch natürlich der Abstand zum Vorbau Größer wird.
> Bei den 2008er Freaks hast du die Qual der Wahl zwischen dem: Freak; Freak Team und Freak EX.
> Ansonsten ist das Freak auf normalen Touren etwas unterfordert. Es darf also ruhig etwas heftiger werden



Ich kann dir hier nur zustimmen!! Bin selbst 1,80 gross und bin immer noch absolut verliebt in mein Fusion Freak in Grösse M....  ganz wichtig ist aber meiner Meinung nach, ein variabler Vorbau (hab jetzt gerade den Syntace DH- Stem montiert) und bin total zufrieden, da man hiermit noch die letzten % beim Up-/Downhill rauskitzeln kann!!

@lakekeman: Wenn`s richtig viele Hm (über 2000 am Tag) werden sollen, würde ich dir eher zum Raid raten, da nicht nur das Gewicht niedriger ist sondern du auch aufgrund einer nicht so "hecklastigen" Sitzposition mehr Vortrieb hast... ausserdem kannst du dir`s auch so Endurolastig (z.B mit Fat Albert auf Sun Single Track Felgen und Stahlfederelementen) aufbauen, so dass es bergab auch ordentl. rockt 

So, now it`s up to you...


----------



## bobtailoner (9. September 2007)

wunderschönen guten tag die herrschaften.
ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen bike und bin da über das fusion ex gestolpert....nach den ausbesserungen hört sich das gute stück ja mehr als verlockend an.
kann jemand schon was zu preisen und ausstattungen sagen?die seite verrät mir dazu leider nicht allzu viel...wenn ich die ausstattung auswählen will im konfi streikt die seite immer wieder und macht nix mehr


----------



## snorre (10. September 2007)

Servus,
die 2008er Bikes sind endlich online und somit auch genaue Daten über Geometrie, Preise, ...
Meine Frage - was ist genau der Unterschied im Einsatzgebiet zwischen Freak und Freak Team? Das Team ist ja etwas länger und leichter (was das Klettern erleichtern würde) aber wozu wird der Lenkwinkel dann so flach?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen. GRüße,
Snorre


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2007)

hallo, will mein o7 freak umrüsten auf zweifachkurbel mit kettenführung, kann mir jemand sagen ob die truvativ kurbel holzfeller 24/36z mit shiftguide plus innenlager (hozwitzer innenlager 50 er kettenlinie) gibs bei bike mailorder.de für 169euro dafür geeigned ist, hab davon keine ahnung und bin dankbar fürne antwort
gruss peter


----------



## thomlau (23. September 2007)

Hallo Peter,

die Kurbeleinheit mit Kefü paßt meines Wissens nach.Kenne Leute , die diese Kombi am Whiplash fuhren.
Wieso willst Du auf Dein 3.Blatt verzichten? Es gibt schaltbare Kefü`s für 3 Kettenblätter,wie Heim3Guide(fahre ich selbst-brauchst nur in meiner Galerie schauen),Dreist von G-Junkies oder ganz neu Shaman-Racing in Alu o. Carbon.
Die Heim3Guide kostet 59.-,G-Junkies 89.- und Shaman-Racing 49.- o. 59.- Euro.
Die Shaman-Racing bekommst Du bei  http//:www.simonbikes.de
zu den eben genannten Preisen.Ich persönlich befürworte die Aluversion. Leitblech ist 4mm stark mit Industriegelagerter Rolle und Ausfräsung für die Mutter.Sehr Edel und absolut Top verarbeitet!!!! 

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (24. September 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo, will mein o7 freak umrüsten auf zweifachkurbel mit kettenführung, kann mir jemand sagen ob die truvativ kurbel holzfeller 24/36z mit shiftguide plus innenlager (hozwitzer innenlager 50 er kettenlinie) gibs bei bike mailorder.de für 169euro dafür geeigned ist, hab davon keine ahnung und bin dankbar fürne antwort
> gruss peter


hi peter, fahre auf meinem freak 2-fach kurbel truvativ holzfeller (24/36) mit howitzer innenlager und ner e13 kettenführung passt und reicht vollständig aus. hab die kombi vorher schon auf einem rocky slayer gehabt. vermisse kein 3. blatt . aber shiftguide passt meines wissens nicht, da du die kefü an den shimano x-type umwerfer anschrauben musst und das ist bei dieser nicht möglich. bitte um berichtigung, wenn ich hier evtl. falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. September 2007)

Dank euch beiden 
gruss peter


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2007)

Ohne Worte, info über Garantieabwicklung folgen.


----------



## big-p-fan (27. September 2007)

@ Schreiner 

Was ist los?? 
Wie konnte das passieren?


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2007)

keine ahnung, alex wollte lager fetten und das teil durchchecken und entdeckte die risse. Habs noch gar nicht gemerkt bekam eigentlich nie einen richtig fetten hardcoreeinsatz. 
Rocky RMX oder freak extrem? Ist das baby blaue schon in deinem Kelller?


----------



## derpedda (27. September 2007)

Ich denke du bekommst jetzt eine 08 Schwinge mit der hochgezogenen linken Strebe. Bist du dir denn auch sicher es könnten ja auch nur Risse im Lack sein.


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2007)

naja man kann durchschauen bzw papier reinstecken, bin kein Profi aber so dick wird die lackschicht nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (27. September 2007)

Na dann Wünsche ich es dir das du möglichst bald wieder mit deinem Freak Fahren kannst. Da mach ich mir aber keine großen sorgen. Bis jetzt ist sowas sehr kulant und schnell von Fusion getauscht worden sonst hätte ich mir kein Freak gekauft. Schön ist auch das man sehen kann das sie an der Sache Arbeiten und nicht stur weiter Produzieren.


----------



## derfreaker (28. September 2007)

schock schock , krasse sache das! da werd ich doch mal mein baby am wochenende checken. grad, weil wir vor 2 wochen im bikepark in lac blanc waren... denk, da wird fusion schnellstens mal ersatz schicken müssen und nicht lange um den" heissen brei" reden.


----------



## big-p-fan (28. September 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> keine ahnung, alex wollte lager fetten und das teil durchchecken und entdeckte die risse. Habs noch gar nicht gemerkt bekam eigentlich nie einen richtig fetten hardcoreeinsatz.
> Rocky RMX oder freak extrem? Ist das baby blaue schon in deinem Kelller?



Reiz mich nicht mit dem "Babyblauen" !!! Das ist eine heikle Sache!!! 

Ich habe einfach bedenken, dass ich dann unter der Brücke schlafen muss ... 

Mein Freak ist ein feines Teil zum Biken, das RMX eine große Liebe!!!


----------



## pisskopp (28. September 2007)

bla bla bla


----------



## ibislover (29. September 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ohne Worte, info über Garantieabwicklung folgen...


klarer fall von usachgemäßer benutzung des freaks!!
oder sieht das hier etwa aus wie der geteerte fußweg vor einer eisdiele?






  

gibt es schon rückmeldung von fusion?

hoffe du musst nicht allzu lange warten auf die neue schwinge.

greetz


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2007)

denke nicht das dass unsachgemäß ist, landung hat gefälle und ist recht flowig.

das sollte ein enduro immer mitmachen.

der riss an der schweißnaht kommt von spannungen im material wegen zu heißem schweißen. zumindest hat mir das ein maschinenbauingenier aus der entwicklungsabteilung eines großen schwäbischen Automobilherstellers so erklärt. hoffe, das ich holzwurm das auch richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## pisskopp (30. September 2007)

Das ist genau der richtige Einsatzberreich...
Der Riss ist das Fachwerk, das hier schon zig mal hochgekaut wurde..


----------



## ibislover (30. September 2007)

also wenn das nicht dem einsatzbereich des freaks entspricht, sollten sie rosa handtäschen zu den rahmen mitliefern!   

gehtjetztenduroquälen,
phil


----------



## thomlau (30. September 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

ich sehe daß genauso.So sieht Enduro aus.Man beachte auf der FUSION Seite unter Freak/Infos den quer in der Luft segelnden Biker!!!Dessen Gap ist ca. 2m hoch plus !!! Einsatzart laut FUSION:  ENDURO!!!! Wenn ein Endurobike sowas nicht kann/darf,ja was denn dann??!!Soll man dafür einen Freerider oder gar Downhiller den Berg hoch treten respektive schieben?? Wichtig ist es  keine stumpfen Landungen zu produzieren und smooth zu Biken.

Kaputtgehen kann immer was!!  Nicht nur bei FUSION!!  

Happy Trails und Gruß 
                             thomlau


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. September 2007)

ich finde es einfach nur schlecht, was fusion sich da erlaubt. da wird ein freak als enduro zu exorbitanten preisen angeboten und letzten endes ist es wahrscheinlich nicht mal für die fahrt zum bäcker ausreichend dimensioniert worden.

ich drücke dir die daumen, dass du schnellstmöglich einen neuen und vorallem funktionierenden rahmen bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (30. September 2007)

selbst stumpfe landungen sind kein problem bzw. werden es erst, wenn die federelemente, also gabel und dämpfer, auf block gehen.
die anlenkung des dämpfers ist einfach unterdimensiniert. vielleicht täte es ja auche eine kürzere wie beim freak ex.


----------



## pisskopp (30. September 2007)

@Kalle, du pauschalierst hier aber ganz schön.....
bla bla bla


----------



## Schreiner (30. September 2007)

Ich mache mir keinerlei sorgen über den service bei fusion, letztes mal war ich sehr zufrieden und deswegen fahre ich ja weiterhin fusion. 

Der Riss ich ein verarbeitungsfehler da er an der schweißnaht ist und das kommt einfach mal vor, ich bin auch nicht stinkig. Bin selber selbstständig und fehler passieren einfach mal.

Es gibt so viel ich weis nicht viele Risse in den 07er Freaks, oder???


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich prügle mienes jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und weder das 05er oder das 07er hat gezickt.
Ist für mich aber kein Grund zu sagen, dass Alle Fusions ein Leben halten!
Geblickt?


----------



## Schreiner (1. Oktober 2007)

si


----------



## dgeneration (1. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Kalle, du pauschalierst hier aber ganz schön.....
> bla bla bla



Wieso? Er hat doch wohl recht. Fusion ist nun mal im Vergleich sehr teuer. Das ist m.M. auch völlig okay (da Made in Ger), aber ich denke zu den Preisen sollte man echt Rahmen erwarten, die ihr Einsatzgebiet aushalten. Das Problem von Rissen am Hinterbau ist ja wohl kein neues Problem das erst seit 2007 auftaucht!!


----------



## olivier (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab im Oberrohr feine Risse. Sehen wie Haarrisse im Lack aus. Was meint ihr (oder Fusion Suport!), muss ich mir sorgen machen? Die Risse sind genau an der Schweissnaht am dichtesten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde es einschicken!
Das sind Überdehnungen, Alu vergisst nix.

Andreas


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Pfff...
Sofort bei F. Anrufen und fragen, ob Du den Lack entfernen darfst...
Dann mal unter den Lack schauen, obs tatsächlich bis ins Alu geht..

@degeneration   Von wievielen??? Ist das wirklich 2007er? Meins hat nämlich kein Fachwerk

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2007)

Würde ich lassen.
Du holst Fusion aus der Garantie!
Lass die das machen, die müssen das beurteilen und verantworten.
Am Alu wirst du sowieso zu 99% nix sehen.

Andreas


----------



## dgeneration (1. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @degeneration   Von wievielen??? Ist das wirklich 2007er? Meins hat nämlich kein Fachwerk



Nein ich weiß keine Zahlen nur ich meine hier in dem Forum erfährst Du doch das
Fusionrahmen brechen und meistens an den selben Stellen. Das kann einfach nicht sein und sie müssen das Problem endlich in den Griff bekommen. Wenn ich für den Rahmen 500 bezahle- okay, aber bei den Preisen darf man doch wohl anständige und vor allem haltbare Qualität erwarten!

Gruß


----------



## Schreiner (1. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich 2007er? Meins hat nämlich kein Fachwerk
> 
> greetz



Tja dann ist deins eben schon wieder ein 2007,5er oder ein 2007,25er denn meins ist laut rechnung eindeutig ein 07er fusion freak rahmen und wurde anhand der rahmenummer auch von fusion als 07er identifiziert.


----------



## Brausa (1. Oktober 2007)

dgeneration schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch wohl recht. Fusion ist nun mal im Vergleich sehr teuer. Das ist m.M. auch völlig okay (da Made in Ger), aber ich denke zu den Preisen sollte man echt Rahmen erwarten, die ihr Einsatzgebiet aushalten. Das Problem von Rissen am Hinterbau ist ja wohl kein neues Problem das erst seit 2007 auftaucht!!



Freaks mit Rahmenproblemen stehen hier noch nicht viele, das meiste waren doch Floyds. Und dann auch immer die Kettenstreben, nicht der Rahmen selber.

Der Preis wäre eher gerechtfertigt, wenn man eine gescheite Garantie geben würde. Das zeigt (meiner Meinung nach) das Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte. Als positive Beispiele sei Cannondale oder Liteville genannt.


----------



## dgeneration (1. Oktober 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Freaks mit Rahmenproblemen stehen hier noch nicht viele, das meiste waren doch Floyds. Und dann auch immer die Kettenstreben, nicht der Rahmen selber.


Sorry, wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe, aber ich meinte es auch eher allgemein auf die Fusion Produktpalette bezogen.


Brausa schrieb:


> Der Preis wäre eher gerechtfertigt, wenn man eine gescheite Garantie geben würde. Das zeigt (meiner Meinung nach) das Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte. Als positive Beispiele sei Cannondale oder Liteville genannt.


100% Zustimmung!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Oktober 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Freaks mit Rahmenproblemen stehen hier noch nicht viele, das meiste waren doch Floyds. Und dann auch immer die Kettenstreben, nicht der Rahmen selber.
> 
> Der Preis wäre eher gerechtfertigt, wenn man eine gescheite Garantie geben würde. Das zeigt (meiner Meinung nach) das Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte. Als positive Beispiele sei Cannondale oder Liteville genannt.



nabend brausa,

für welches bike hast du dich denn jetzt entschieden?

gruß

kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

Isch hab Spass mitm Freak, und ich schon es net!


----------



## derfreaker (2. Oktober 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Isch hab Spass mitm Freak, und ich schon es net!


genau auch meine devise. wenn im infoteil der produktbeschreibung bilder mit sprüngen und drops abgebildet sind, ist das bike meiner meinung nach auch für einen solchen einsatz geomässig ausgelegt. dann ist doch aber egal, was das teil preislich kostet. muss halten! punkt! 
@ oliver: den lack tät ich aber drauf lassen und das ganze über den händler managen, sonst ist nix mit der garantie...


----------



## Fusionrider (2. Oktober 2007)

@ oliver:
Ich würde die Stelle im Auge behalten und weiterhin mit dem Freak fahren. Wenn tatsächlich Risse entstehen sofort zu Fusion schicken!
Ansonsten heißt es eh nur, dass es Risse in der Pulverbeschichtung sind!
Gruß Paul


----------



## thomlau (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freaks 
und die die es werden wollen.

Mein Händler verkäuft seinen Freak-Rahmen aus`m Testbike.Rahmen ist rot/weiß und soll 950.- Euro kosten incl. FOX FLOAT R.

http://www.simonbikes.de
Gruß thomlau


----------



## olivier (4. Oktober 2007)

Habs mal einem Bikemechaniker gezeigt. Der wollte sich natürlich nicht festlegen, meinte aber auch fahren und gut beobachten.
Wie lange gibt Fusion Garantie auf Rahmen?
(Hab ihn seit Dezember 06)


----------



## bikulus (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Oliver
ich würds auf alle Fälle Fusion mitteilen, damit kannst du im Zweifel deine Anspüche auf Ersatz verlängern. Und ausßerdem bekommst du eine Antwort mit der du was anfangen kanst. Alles anndere bringt dich nicht wirklich weiter
Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir kürzlich einen 05er Freak Rahmen gekauft. Will mir das Teil als Spaßtourer aufbauen. Genauer gesagt als Bike für Touren (bis max. 50 km) mit viel Auf und Ab, garniert mit derben Abwärtstrails und Kanten, bei denen ich mit meinem Raid an die Grenze komme. Beim Serienbike war meines Erachtens 'ne Pike verbaut. Ich liebäugele jedoch mit 'ner Marzocchi AM 1 (Modell 06, 150 mm FW). Was meint ihr? Ginge das oder nimmt der Rahmen dadurch Schaden?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2007)

moin, 

müsste gehen  

der rahmen wurde auch damals schon für eine fox 36 frei gegeben. und mit einer lyrik mit 160mm kann man den jetzt auch fahren.


----------



## metalorch (5. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> müsste gehen
> 
> der rahmen wurde auch damals schon für eine fox 36 frei gegeben. und mit einer lyrik mit 160mm kann man den jetzt auch fahren.



Danke KALLE, 

wenn's damals schon die 36er Fox aushielt dann kann ich mein Projekt ja starten.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2007)

na ich denke auch  viel spaß auf jeden fall und halte die gemeinde auf dem laufenden 

schöne grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (5. Oktober 2007)

Servus metalorch,

ich fahre eine Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA im Freak.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, da die Gabel einfach nur geil ist und Spaß macht.Super Abstimmung sowie traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten!!!
Uuuunnd.......die Gabel ist von Marzocchi für Freeride freigegeben!!!! Gabel hat 538mm Einbauhöhe.Eine Pike nur 518mm.

Dann wünsch ich Dir schon mal viel Spaß mit Deinem Freak!!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Hans (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

muß thomlau recht geben - fahr ebenfalls die Z light ETA im 05er Rahmen. Top Gabel - und mit Steckachse, die hat die 06 AM1 nicht, soweit ich weiß.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## metalorch (6. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> na ich denke auch  viel spaß auf jeden fall und halte die gemeinde auf dem laufenden
> 
> schöne grüße



Hallo zusammen,

erstmal allen die geschrieben haben vielen Dank für die Tipps! 

Werde das Teil aufbauen und mal ein Photo einstellen wenn's fertig ist. Vorrausgesetzt, ich kriege irgendwann mal raus, wie sich die Bilder meiner Digicam so verkleinern lassen, dass ich sie hier im Forum hochladen kann . Vielleicht kann mir da mal jemand 'nen Hinweis geben?


----------



## bikulus (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Thomlau
deine Gabel hat doch ETA oder?
Wie ist das denn nach dem Absenken mit dem Restfederweg, kann man damit noch einen tRIAL BERGAUF ODER WIRD DAS tEIL EINFACH ZUR Starrgabel??
Ich will weg von Rockshrott, hab die Schnauze gestrichen voll. 

Bikulus



thomlau schrieb:


> Servus metalorch,
> 
> ich fahre eine Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA im Freak.Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, da die Gabel einfach nur geil ist und Spaß macht.Super Abstimmung sowie traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten!!!
> Uuuunnd.......die Gabel ist von Marzocchi für Freeride freigegeben!!!! Gabel hat 538mm Einbauhöhe.Eine Pike nur 518mm.
> ...


----------



## metalorch (6. Oktober 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Thomlau
> deine Gabel hat doch ETA oder?
> Wie ist das denn nach dem Absenken mit dem Restfederweg, kann man damit noch einen tRIAL BERGAUF ODER WIRD DAS tEIL EINFACH ZUR Starrgabel??
> Ich will weg von Rockshrott, hab die Schnauze gestrichen voll.
> ...



Hi Bikulus,

bin zwar nicht der Thomlau aber bin früher mit ETA gefahren und auch in Zukunft wieder mit ETA unterwegs sein. War damit superzufrieden. Blitzschnelles Absenken der Gabel ohne ewiges Gedrehe. Besonders im Mittelgebirge, wo die Anstiege oftmals kurz aber knackig sind ist man mit ETA gut bedient. Bei U-Turn (RS) hat man das Problem, dass man da entweder vorausschauend   absenken/drehen muss oder halt beim Bergauffahren, was letztendlich Körner kostet. Mich hat's nicht übermäßig gestört (will Spaß haben und keine Rennen gewinnen) zumal bei den neuen RS die Anzahl der Umdrehungen auch nicht mehr so hoch sind wie z. B. bei 'ner alten Psylo. Was den "Komfort" des ETA-Restfederweges angeht: Der ist meiner Meinung nicht mit dem bei RS zu vergleichen, gerade bei voll abgesenkter Forke (auf 40 mm) ist's schon ziemlich starr. Aber so tief habe ich selten abgesenkt und wenn ich 'nen steilen Anstieg so mit vielleicht 4-5 km/h hochschleiche:kotz: , brauch ich eh kein Kissen an der Front. So jetzt mach aber Schluss ehe es Krach gibt, ist ja eigentlich ein Freak-Thread.


----------



## thomlau (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi Bikulus,

was Metalorch geschrieben hat,kann ich nur voll Bestätigen.Als Restfederweg bleiben bei Marzocchi auf jeden Fall immer 30mm.Kann ETA nur Loben und Empfehlen.Während der Fahrt blitzschnell absenken und bei Bedarf wieder schlagartig vollen Federweg..
Wenn Du lieber `ne Allmountain verbauen willst,dann nimm wenigstens die Allmountain2.Die hat nämlich Steckachse!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## thomlau (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bikulus und alle anderenFreaks,

habe gerade im Flyer der Bike gelesen,daß Zweirad-Stadler die 2006er Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA für schlappe 249.- Euronen  statt 579.- anbietet. Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber Schuld!!!! 
Das ist weniger als die Hälfte!!!Kaum zu glauben!!!Aber wahr!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Hans (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ist die Z1 Sport - nicht light


Gruß 

Hans


----------



## bikulus (8. Oktober 2007)

klingt trotzdem interessant, was istdenn da genau der Unterschied??
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Oktober 2007)

ich meine, es war lediglich das gewicht und die andere farbe des castings


----------



## bikulus (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
die Z1light eta bieten sie auch an, für 600,- das is ja wohl dann völlig danebenoder?


----------



## metalorch (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hat einer von Euch vielleicht 'ne Ahnung, wieviel Reifenfreiheit der Hinterbau des 05er Freak hat?  

Gruß


----------



## Rinsenknierz (8. Oktober 2007)

Also mehr als 2,35 Fat Alberts würde ich da nicht unbedingt rein schrauben.

Sinisa


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Oktober 2007)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat einer von Euch vielleicht 'ne Ahnung, wieviel Reifenfreiheit der Hinterbau des 05er Freak hat?
> 
> Gruß



Ein 2,35'' Fat Albert ist das höchste der Gefühle, was reinpasst. 
Da mußt du aber schon einen Schutz an den Kettenstreben anbringen. Der Albert nimmt gerne Steine zwischen die Stollen, mit denen man sich echte Sollbruchstellen in die Rohre schleifen kann.


----------



## fivepole (8. Oktober 2007)

Aaaah, 

gestern im sonnigen Herbstwetter den ganzen Tag im Bikepark (Bischofsmais) gerockt. I  my Freak.

Für die Setupfetischisten: Fox Float auf knappe 9,5bar bei 75kg Fahrgewicht. Volle Ausnutzung des Hubs beim Freeride, 4X und auf den Dirts. Zugstufe 3 Klicks. Keine Durchschläge.

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

Ihr habt natürlich recht. Die Jungs von Zweiradstadler bieten die Z1 Sport ETA für 249.- Euro an. Ich würde trotzdem zuschlagen!!! Der Unterschied liegt an oder besser in den verbauten Teilen der Gabeln. 
Z1 Light ETA : Luft(rechter Holm)+Schraubenfedern(linker Holm) als Federung,ETA(linker Holm) +RC2 Kartusche mit äußerer Zug/Druckstufenverstellung(rechter Holm) für die  Dämpfung

Z1 Sport ETA : Schraubenfedern+Schraubenfedern in beiden Holmen als Federung,VF2 Pumpenelement mit äußererZugstufenverstellung(rechter Holm) +ETA Kartusche(linker Holm) für die Dämpfung.
Einbauhöhe ist mit 538,5mm die Gleiche. Beim Gewicht bringt die Z1Sport ETA stolze 100 Gramm mehr auf die Waage als die Light.Federweg ist auch gleich mit 150mm.Steckachse und Freigabe für Freeride sind Werkseits auch dabei.

Also,was will Mann(Frau) mehr?!!!!! 

Übrigens fahre ich 2.35er Fat Albert in meinem Freak und habe zu den Kettenstreben beiderseits noch 3-4mm Luft. Habe vorher den Schwalbe Space(Downhillreifen) mit 24" Lrs gefahren,was ebenfalls problemlos funktionierte.Der Space baut breiter und kantiger. 

Gruß thomlau


----------



## metalorch (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und danke erst mal für die Tipps  . 2,3er oder 2,35er Reifen sollten mir eigentlich reichen. Will den Freak-Rahmen sowieso eher als Allrounder für ruppige Touren aufbauen als als Hardcore-Bike. Will es so um die 14 kg +/- 0,5 kg aufbauen - mal schau'n, was rauskommt.


----------



## derfreaker (10. Oktober 2007)

hi ihr freaks und auspeitscher. hab die frage schon mal gestellt und warte noch auf rückmeldungen: die sattelstützen (hab schon mehrere ausprobiert) lassen sich im rohr nur schwer versenken ab einer gewissen tiefe(so ab 50 mm) und klemmen dann richtig fest. krieg diese dann nur sehr schwer wieder heraus. ist vielleicht das sattelrohr innen so eng konifiziert. mir geht das ein bisschen zu schwer und weiter: kann ich mit ner ahle das sattelrohr innen aufreiben bzw. hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Oktober 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi ihr freaks und auspeitscher. hab die frage schon mal gestellt und warte noch auf rückmeldungen: die sattelstützen (hab schon mehrere ausprobiert) lassen sich im rohr nur schwer versenken ab einer gewissen tiefe(so ab 50 mm) und klemmen dann richtig fest. krieg diese dann nur sehr schwer wieder heraus. ist vielleicht das sattelrohr innen so eng konifiziert. mir geht das ein bisschen zu schwer und weiter: kann ich mit ner ahle das sattelrohr innen aufreiben bzw. hat das schon jemand gemacht?



Was heißt ab 50 mm ? von Oberkante Sattelrohr aus? Wie tief steckt die Sattelstütze bei dir denn in normaler Sitzhöhe schon im Sattelrohr? 
Wenn die Stütze schon rel. weit im Sattelrohr steckt, dann würde ich eher die Stütze kürzen als das Rohr aufzureiben.
Bei mir kann ich die Stütze so ca. 15 cm versenken, dann klemmt sie auch.


----------



## Schreiner (10. Oktober 2007)

kann meine voll versenken, muss aber ab und an einen lappen um einen stab wickeln und das ganze mit WD 40 richtig sauber machen, danach etwas öl dann geht das ganz gut. Die letzten cm etwas schwerer aber es geht schon.
Wichtig is eben das es sauber ist.


----------



## thomlau (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin Freaks,

ich kann meine Sattelstütze voll Versenken.Muß sogar aufpassen,daß ich nicht auf`m Dämpfer lande.Wichtig ist,daß Sattelrohr sauber zu halten und zu Fetten.
Selber ausreiben würde ich nur machen,wenn keine Garantie mehr besteht. Ansonsten lieber den Händler machen lassen.

@ Metalorch
Mein Bike wiegt 15,5/16 kg. Digitalwaage pendelt in dem halben Kilobereich. Tendiere aber eher zu 16, wobei ich keinen Leichtbau betrieben habe. Mit anderen Laufraedern u. Reifen koennte ich locker 1200Gramm sparen. Leichteren Sattel,Vorbau u. Lenker. Bei der Gabel kann man auch viel Gewicht sparen. Die neue DT Gabel mit 150mm wiegt ca. 1700 Gramm!     usw........
Ist natuerlich alles eine Kostenfrage!!!  

Gruß thomlau


----------



## merch (12. Oktober 2007)

@oliver
Etwas spät aber vielleicht beruhigt es dich: 
Auch mein 05er Rahmen hat schon lange solche feinen Risse im Lack - nach meiner Erfahrung kein Grund zur Sorge (optisch juckt es mich nicht).

Appropos Kettenstreben: 
Das aktuelle Modell hat einen durchgehenden Längssteg in der Mitte des "Fachwerkteils", ist also deutlich verstärkt. Bis jetzt hält sie jedenfalls an meinem Bike. 

Gruss merch


----------



## Schreiner (13. Oktober 2007)

Meine dauert noch drei Wochen, leider war meine Farbe momentan nicht am lager.


----------



## bikulus (13. Oktober 2007)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo und danke erst mal für die Tipps  . 2,3er oder 2,35er Reifen sollten mir eigentlich reichen. Will den Freak-Rahmen sowieso eher als Allrounder für ruppige Touren aufbauen als als Hardcore-Bike. Will es so um die 14 kg +/- 0,5 kg aufbauen - mal schau'n, was rauskommt.



Als tolle Reifen könnte ich noch die Maxxis minion in 2,35 empfehlen, den vorderen gibts auch in der weichen Mischung, leicht griffig, auch bei Nässe und ich finde die Rollen ganz ok
Bikulus


----------



## bikulus (13. Oktober 2007)

So ich wollte mal meine neueste Ausbaustufe meines Freaks zeigen:
Die Lyrik 2 step ist zurück und angeblich soll sie nach ner Einfahrtszeit funktionieren. Hinten hab ich jetzt ein 24" LR damit eird das Teil voll flach vorn, der erste Trial heute hat Laune gemacht. Bergauf gehts mit Absenkung immer noch ganz gut. Jetzt fehlt nich der VRO Vorbau dann sollts passen 
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Bikulus, schaut Top aus! 
Hast du die Kettenstreben mal getauscht? (Schauen nach aktuellen aus). 
Wie fahren sich denn die Bettys im Vergleich zu den Advantage die du vorher drauf hattest (und welche Version der Bettys sind es)?

PS: Ich sehe gerade in deiner Signatur dass du noch ein Lapierre fährst. Das Freak ist doch eigentlich voll MTB-Tourentauglich? Ich hab nur noch was für die Straße (Arbeitsweg)


----------



## bikulus (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
die Kettenstreben waren schon so, hab das Teil Ende 2006 gekauft!? 
Die BB sind vorn die weiche Mischung und hinten die normale. Hab damit gestern die erste Runde gedreht und Vergleich ist nicht ganz so einfach. Beide bauen ähnlich gleich breit und auch das Gewicht ist vergleichbar. Schätze den Grip der weichen Mischung höher ein, gestern wars aber so feucht , naß da is es eh schwer.
Das Lapierre hab ich leicht als Tourenbike aufgebaut, das Freak soll das schwere Enduro sein, deswegen auch das kleine LR, so wird der Lenkwinkel noch ein wenig flacher, hatte damit gestern auf Anhieb ein gutes Gefühl.  
Da ich nicht der Bikepark Freak bin und auch keine großen Trops springe, im Momemt zumindest sehe ich das Freak als ideal an, auch bzgl des Gewichts dass man ja irgendwie rauftreten, schieben oder tragen muss
Happy biking
bikulus


----------



## merch (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bikulus

Spannende Kombi mit dem 24er Rad hinten. Die Tretlagerhöhe bei 160mm vorne würde mich interessieren. Habe meins kürzlich mit 160er Lyrik Solo-Air ausprobiert; Bike war mir etwas zu stelzig bei korrektem sag.

Besten Dank und Gruss merch


----------



## bikulus (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi
also in dieser Kombi ist die Tretlagerhöhe bei 35,5cm, man merkt natürlich beim lenken schon den Unterschied durch den flachen Lenkwinkel. Kam aber bei meinem ersten Ausritt prima zurecht. Mit SAG einstellen hab ich noch meine Mühe, die Gabel spricht im Moment noch sehr zäh an, bin echt gespannt was da rauskommt, ansonsten ist das 2 step schon ne feine Sache.
Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (18. Oktober 2007)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> na ich denke auch  viel spaß auf jeden fall und halte die gemeinde auf dem laufenden
> 
> schöne grüße



Hallo,
so, hab mein Freak jetzt fertig aufgebaut. So wie es jetzt daherkommt, würde ich es mal als "Long Travel Tourer" bezeichnen. Die Freerider unter Euch würden wahrscheinlich brachialere Teile an's Bike schrauben aber ich denke mal, dass sie für meine Sachen reichen müssten. War mit meiner Freundin (hat mich vor 7 Jahren mit dem "Bike-Virus" infiziert) letztes Wochende im Zittauer Gebirge (zwar kein Hochgebirge und nicht gleich um unsere Ecke aber eine der trailreichsten Ecken, die ich bisher befahren habe ). Die ersten Fahreindrücke waren bombastisch. Bergauf trotz rund 1 kg Mehrgewicht zum früheren Raid dank ETA-System von der Marzocchi fast kein Unterschied und bergab ein Traum - hätte nicht gedacht, dass 20 mm mehr FW hinten und vor allem vorn einen derartigen Unterschied (wobei die Geo vom Freak wahrscheinlich auch 'ne Rolle spielt) machen können. Nach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit habe ich (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse) an Sachen herangetraut, die ich mit dem Raid doch eher gemieden habe. Das Raid war berab schon O.K. aber auf dem Freak fährt es sich viel kompakter und bulliger.   Was mich stört: Bekomme meine alte Trinkflasche von der Größe her nicht in den Rahmen (Gr. M). Marzocchi (AM 1) könnte noch einen Tick sensibler ansprechen und muss wahrscheinlich erstmal eingefahren werden (war bei meiner alten AM 2 auch so), gröbere Sachen nimmt sie super. 
Das war's erstmal - bin bislang begeistert.


----------



## bikulus (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi Metalorch

na das hört sich doch super an.
Wegen Trinkflache, schau mal bei meinem Freak, Bild ein paar Beiträge weiter oben. Hab nen Sitting Bull Flaschenhalter (glaub der heißt so) da kannste die Flasche schön von der Seite aus reinstecken
Bikulus


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Metalorch, 

na das klingt doch prima  Alternativ zu dem Tipp von Bikulus kann ich dir von Xtasy so eien Art Adapter empfehlen, mit dem du den Flaschenhalter quasi kippen kannst. Sieht dann so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und nennt sich Xtasy Twister.

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Freak,


----------



## snorre (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss mich jetzt hier mal aus-. Nachdem ich ja 6 Wochen rumüberlegt habe, was ich nun will hab ich mich doch letztendlich für das Freak entscheiden.
Bestellt hab ichs am 13.9. Es sollte ein 08er in weiß/rot werden. Der Händler hat auch gleich bei Fusion angerufen und: auf Lager vorrätig und sollte spätestens in einer Woche fahrbereit da sein.
Nach 1 1/2 Wochen mal ein zögerlicher Anruf bei meinem Händler: der Hauptrahmen ist da, aber leider kein Hinterbau in passender Farbe. Es muss ein schwarzer Hinterbeu umgepulvert werden. Nicht begeistert, aber what shells.
Noch ne Woche später - es gibt doch einen passenden Hinterbau und es muss nix umgepulvert werden (hurraaaaa).
Zwei Wochen später (mittlerweile schon Ende KW 41) ruft mich mein Händler an. Der Rahmen ist komplett verschwunden. Ich könnte einen 07er in Teamfarben (schwarz, weiß, dunkelrot) haben. Der wäre vorrätig und ich könnte ihn sofort haben. Ich also eingewilligt - gefällt mir schließlich auch die Farbe.
Jetzt ist also schon wieder eine Woche vergangen und vom Bike keine Spur.
Mittlerweile hab ich die Schnauze langsam gestrichen voll. ist das bei Fusion immer so? einem Bekannten ists mit seinem Raid genauso ergangen. Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich das Rad noch will. Wenn das bei Fusion immer so ein Getue ist (z.B. wenn doch mal was kaputt gehen sollte), dann hab ich da echt keine Lust drauf. Hätten die mir gleich gesagt: "Es dauert 2 Monate bis das Bike kommt", dann hätt ich da keine Probleme damit gehabt. Aber so fühl ich mich schon ziemlich verarscht.
Hat schon mal jemand ein Nox gefahren??? So im Vergleich zum Freak?
Verzweifelte Grüße,
Snorre


----------



## Hans (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich versteh Dich, ist ärgerlich, kommt aber auch bei anderen vor.
Und, das warten lohnt sich, glaub mir 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (18. Oktober 2007)

Mein raid war in zwei Wochen da

mein freak in vier Wochen war aber ein 07er im November 06 und war so angekündigt, war alles Termingerecht.

Rekla raid innerhalb von vier Tagen erledigt gewesen.

Rekla Freak wurden drei Wochen angegeben da kein HInterbau da ist und soll ende nächste Woche da sein.

Also service bisher bei Fusion immer Top, zumindest bei mir.

Ach ja Raid von meiner Freundin auch wie angegeben geliefert.


----------



## derfreaker (18. Oktober 2007)

hi snorre, ging mir genauso mit den terminen und den ersatzteilen (durchschlagender dämpfer, sattelstütze lässt sich nicht weit genug versenken, trikot bestellt, usw. usw,) sch...  auch. hab anstatt 1 woche ca. 5 wochen auf das freak gewartet, obwohl mein händler in meinem beisein mit fusion am telefon auch alles abgecheckt hat und ich auch einen verbindlichen termin hatte.
bestellt und abwicklung über 2.-händler, da meiner kein "offizieller" ist. (bike war dann auch verschwunden, ist dann wieder aufgetaucht bei 2.händler- der wusste gar nichts von einer lieferung   obwohl angeblich benachrichtigt von fusion-). also meiner meinung nach ist mit dem service dringend verbesserung angesagt. ansonsten ist es, wie hans schon sagt: warten lohnt und ist der mühe wert...


----------



## thomlau (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo snorre,

nicht verzagen!!Ich kann Dich zwar verstehen,aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt,daß warten lohnt sich.Mein Freak macht mir immer wieder auf`s neue Spaß.Mein nächstes Bike gibt wieder ein FUSION.Dann FreakEx oder Whip!!!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## snorre (18. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmm - mein Händler ist offizieller Fusion-Händler und auch er hat in meinem Beisein mit Fusion telefoniert (beim bestellen). Trotzdem hauts net hin! Auch wenn ichs wirklich satt bin mit dem Warten, aber Ihr macht mir echt Hoffnung, dass es erstens bald was wird und zweitens es sich wirklich rentiert (habs ja auch schon als Testbike gehabt und war begeistert). Nichtsdestotrotz muss Fusion wirklich an seinem Service feilen. "Nur" tolle Räder zu bauen reicht heute einfach nicht mehr aus.
Somit wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als ausharren und mich weiter in Vorfreude üben. Trotzdem vielen Dank für Euren Trost.
Viele Grüße,
Snorre (der sich mit der Suche nach Alternativen halt doch noch etwas Zeit lässt)


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (18. Oktober 2007)

Also mein Freak war damals (2005) innerhalb von max. 1,5 Wochen da. Ging sogar 1 Tag schneller als erwartet.


----------



## metalorch (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bikulus und Kalle Blomquist,
danke für Eure Tipps zum Thema Flaschenhalter - hört sich gut an!!!! Was mir beim Freak noch auffällt: Beim verbauten Fox Float R muss man nur sehr wenig Zugstufe einstellen (wiege 70 kg). Hab gerade mal 3Klicks zugeschalten - so wenig musste ich noch bei keinem anderen Dämpfer einstellen damit es klappte. Außerdem kann ich ihn mit relativ wenig Luftdruck fahren - ist trotzdem nicht durchgerauscht. Irgendwie soll dieser Dämpfer ja so eine Art voreingestelltes ProPedal-System haben. Hatte noch nie einen Dämpfer mit Propedal, SPV oder wie das noch so alles heißt - ist das bei diesen Systemen normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Metalorch
also der Float R ein ein fest eingestelltes pro pedal, am Dämpfer ist da ein Aufdruck an dem du das sehen kannst. Das mit der Zugstufe ist normal, mit 3 klicks bist du schon recht weit gekommen, ich habe meinen komplett offen gefahren. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auf DT gewechselt, der hat kein pro pedal und ich finde, damit wird der Hinterbau sensibler, mit wippen hab ich trotzdem kein Problem. Ist alles auch ein wenig Gewöhnung und oder Geschmackssache. Wenn du ein 2007er Freak hast, glaub da ist der Hinterbau nicht mehr ganz so degressiv, hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen.
Wichtig, ist, dass das Teil funktioniert und du damit zufrieden bist 

Bikulus


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Oktober 2007)

Zum Dämpfer:
ist bei mir auch der Float R mit mittlerer PP- Einstellung. der Dämpfer ist mir bei 85 kg auch zu unsensiebel. Ist bergauf fast völlig wippfrei. Ich würde aber ein bischen mehr Wippen akzeptieren, wenn der Dämpfer etwas sensibler ist. Da der Dämpfer bald zu Service muß:
Lohnt es sich, die PP einstellung von mittel auf gering umstellen zu lassen? Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## bikulus (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Uwe
hatte mal die Info von Toxoholics bekommen, dass im Zuge des Service die Umstellung kostenlos gemacht werden kann.
WIe gesagt mein DT Dämpfer kein kein Propedal und ich finde das super. Ob du das bei dem Float jetzt ganz rausnehmen solltest oder auf Stufe 1 kann ich dir leider nichts dazu sagen. Ist vielleicht eine Frage der Prioritäten

Bikulus


----------



## bikulus (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

diese Sache mit Lieferzeit relativierrtt sich in dem Moment, wo du mal bei anderen Herstellern schaust:
Cube erst im Feb März lieferbar
Lapierre vermutlich auch erst Anfang  nächstes Jahr
Canyon, weiss nicht wir das 2008 wird, aber ein Freund hat diese Jahr auf sein Torque ewig geartet und es wurde auch verschoben, kam dann erst im Mai.
Gruß
Bikulus



snorre schrieb:


> Hmmmm - mein Händler ist offizieller Fusion-Händler und auch er hat in meinem Beisein mit Fusion telefoniert (beim bestellen). Trotzdem hauts net hin! Auch wenn ichs wirklich satt bin mit dem Warten, aber Ihr macht mir echt Hoffnung, dass es erstens bald was wird und zweitens es sich wirklich rentiert (habs ja auch schon als Testbike gehabt und war begeistert). Nichtsdestotrotz muss Fusion wirklich an seinem Service feilen. "Nur" tolle Räder zu bauen reicht heute einfach nicht mehr aus.
> Somit wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als ausharren und mich weiter in Vorfreude üben. Trotzdem vielen Dank für Euren Trost.
> Viele Grüße,
> Snorre (der sich mit der Suche nach Alternativen halt doch noch etwas Zeit lässt)


----------



## Schreiner (19. Oktober 2007)

es ist wie überall, es schreiben meistens nur die bei denen was nicht geklappt hat, denke es gibt bei fusion mehr positives wie negatives zu berichten, zumindest von meiner seite und ich hatte schon drei Stück und zweimal Probleme.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

will mir ein Freak aufbauen. Als Gabel dachte ich an die Marzocchi 55 ATA2. Es käme auch eine Lyrik zur Auswahl hab ich am Whiplash bin super zufrieden ist aber halt schwerer. Da ich gerne Treppen und so Zeug fahre dachte ich an ein 24" Hinterrad. rest alles XT. Jetzt meine Frage ist das Freak damit noch tourentauglich oder fahre ich dann einen Chopper. Wie verhält es sich bergauf ? Kann man noch das Hinterrad versetzen. Oder ist es zu frontlastig.

Roland


----------



## thomlau (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin RolandMC,

ich habe bis vor 3 Monaten in meinem Freak v+h 24" Laufräder gefahren.Das Handling war absolut super.Nachteil bei Touren ist aber,daß Du immer langsamer wie der Rest bist und -durch den kleineren Umfang- mehr Beinarbeit leisten mußt.
Wenn Du nur hinten ein 24" Laufrad verbaust,wirst der Uphill meiner Einschätzung nach ab 10-12% Steigung nicht mehr fahrbar.Mein Freak ist Größe S und bei Steigungen von 16-20% steigt  mein Vorderrad trotz ETA(abgesenkter Gabel).
Zudem verliert man an Bodenfreiheit,was zur Folge hat,daß die Pedale in Kurven aufsetzen.
Das würde  bei Deiner Kombination noch extremer werden und Du mußt früher Absteigen und Schieben.Andererseits hättest Du beim Downhill narürlich mehr Laufruhe und könntest noch steilere Gefälle bewältigen.
Ich würde Dir einen 26" LRS zum Touren und alles Fahren empfehlen und für Tricks,Drops und`s Grobe ein 24" Hinterrad.
Die Marzocchi 55 ist natürlich erste Sahne.Nimm ETA oder ATA2! Die Gabel wird zwar etwas teurer ,Du bereust die Mehrkosten aber nie mehr.Ohne Absenkung wird jeder derbere Uphill zur Qual!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2007)

Danke Thomlau,

das mit den tieferen Pedalen habe ich gar nicht bedacht !! Ist nicht schön wenn man frühen Bodenkontakt mit den Tretern hat. Werd mir wohl einen 26" als Standart holen und wie du geschrieben hast ein 24" für die extremeren Dinge.

Roland


----------



## bikulus (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Roland
also ich fahre die Combi seit kurzem, Bild siehe weiter oben imThread.
Bin damit super zufrieden, auch bergauf find ichs nicht schlecht. Sattel muss halt nach vorn, gerade Sattelstütze fahre ich.
Ich will mir noch einen VRO draufbauen. Als reines Tourenbike habe ich noch was leichteres.
Versetzen geht damit sehr gut finde ich, die Position wird kompakter da liegt mir. Die Höhe Tretlager is immer noch ausreichend, habe nen 06er Rahmen, vorher wars mir fast zu stelzig.
Bergab fühle ich mich mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel einfach sicherer im steilen und bei Absätzen. Auch die Wendigkeit leidet nicht wirklich, war heute erst damit unterwegs (/mit vie Schnee ) da konnte ich viel versetzen und enge Turns fahren, einfach schön.

Also viel Spaß beim aufbauen
Bikulus



RolandMC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> will mir ein Freak aufbauen. Als Gabel dachte ich an die Marzocchi 55 ATA2. Es käme auch eine Lyrik zur Auswahl hab ich am Whiplash bin super zufrieden ist aber halt schwerer. Da ich gerne Treppen und so Zeug fahre dachte ich an ein 24" Hinterrad. rest alles XT. Jetzt meine Frage ist das Freak damit noch tourentauglich oder fahre ich dann einen Chopper. Wie verhält es sich bergauf ? Kann man noch das Hinterrad versetzen. Oder ist es zu frontlastig.
> 
> Roland


----------



## derfreaker (22. Oktober 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> war heute erst damit unterwegs (/mit vie Schnee ) Bikulus


so was aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (22. Oktober 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> war heute erst damit unterwegs  (/mit vie Schnee ) Bikulus


so was aber auch...


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen 

Gabel und Laufradgrösse hab ich mich entschieden. Laufradsatz 26" und fürs schwierige ein 24" Hinterrad. Als Gabel nimm ich ne Magura Wotan soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Jetzt noch eine Frage welche Grösse nem ich S oder M ich bin 173 cm. gross Schritthöhe 80 cm. Mein Whipi ist S/M und hat am Oberrohr an der niedrigsten Stelle 76 cm vom Boden aus das ist optimal. 
Was hat das Freak in S und das Freak in M. Könntet Ihr mir mal einen Gefallen machen und euere 2007 Modelle nachmessen wäre ziemlich wichtig für meine Entscheidung danke schon mal.

Roland


----------



## bikulus (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Roland
also ich das 2006, in M Bin 1,76 groß und Schrittlänge von 83/84. Komm damit super klar.
Nun liegt es an dir
Bikulus

ach ja tiefste Stelle Sattelrohr bis Boden ist 77cm, Achtung mit 24er LR hinten
Weiss halt nett wie das bei S ist, ob du beim Treten dann zu weit nach hinten kommst mit dem Sattel, wenn er ganz rausgezogen ist


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> also ich das 2006, in M Bin 1,76 groß und Schrittlänge von 83/84. Komm damit super klar.
> Nun liegt es an dir
> Bikulus
> ...



hallo bikulus,

wenn hinten ein 26"er drinn wäre würde das Bike noch ca. 2,4 cm höher sein also ca. 80 cm genau meine Schritthöhe. Das ist eigentlich schon zuviel wenn du im groben Gelände schnell absteigen musst.

Roland


----------



## Hans (23. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> Gabel und Laufradgrösse hab ich mich entschieden. Laufradsatz 26" und fürs schwierige ein 24" Hinterrad. Als Gabel nimm ich ne Magura Wotan soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Jetzt noch eine Frage welche Grösse nem ich S oder M ich bin 173 cm. gross Schritthöhe 80 cm. Mein Whipi ist S/M und hat am Oberrohr an der niedrigsten Stelle 76 cm vom Boden aus das ist optimal.
> Was hat das Freak in S und das Freak in M. Könntet Ihr mir mal einen Gefallen machen und euere 2007 Modelle nachmessen wäre ziemlich wichtig für meine Entscheidung danke schon mal.
> ...




Hallo Roland,

hab zwar kein 07er sondern ein 05er Freak.
Ich bin 1,74 cm mit 79 cm Schrittlänge und fahr ein S. Würde mir niemals ein M kaufen (hat mein Kumpel und hab es auch mal probiert)
Das S passt wie angegossen, ist super wendig, komm auch mit dem Sattel nicht zu weit nach hinten. mit 80 cm Schrittlange mußt die Sattelstütze ja nicht weit ausziehen.  

Also S - glaub mir.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo bikulus,
> 
> wenn hinten ein 26"er drinn wäre würde das Bike noch ca. 2,4 cm höher sein also ca. 80 cm genau meine Schritthöhe. Das ist eigentlich schon zuviel wenn du im groben Gelände schnell absteigen musst.
> 
> Roland


Du steigst doch eh immer über den Lenker ab!!   
Also wäre für dich eher die Kinnfreiheit(Abstand Kinn-Lenker bei waagrechtem Abflug) wichtiger!! 

Dein alter Freund Bernd

Ps: Muss jetzt schnell aus dem Fusion Thread raus sonst gibts Ärger mit meinem Rocky!!


----------



## sideshowbob (24. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fahre das freak mit 1,80 und SL 83 in M und mir es es eindeutig zu kurz.
Hätte ein L gebraucht vom Oberrrohr aber dann haut es mit der schrittfreiheit nimmer hin. Ich überlege richtung längerem freak team!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du steigst doch eh immer über den Lenker ab!!
> Also wäre für dich eher die Kinnfreiheit(Abstand Kinn-Lenker bei waagrechtem Abflug) wichtiger!!
> 
> Dein alter Freund Bernd
> ...



das nächste mal wenn wir fahren, werde ich mal deine Kinnfreiheit prüfen, und zwar mit meiner Faust.

Dei ganz alter Freund Roland


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das freak mit 1,80 und SL 83 in M und mir es es eindeutig zu kurz.
> Hätte ein L gebraucht vom Oberrrohr aber dann haut es mit der schrittfreiheit nimmer hin. Ich überlege richtung längerem freak team!



Ja das ist auch so ein Problem ich denke bei einem S Rahmen (hab ihn gerade in schwarz bestellt einzige Farbe die schell lieferbar ist) ist das Oberrohr schon zielmich kurz. Aber vielleicht kann man das mit einem entsprechendem Vorbau ausgleichen. Oder gerade (gekröpfte) Sattelstütze.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (24. Oktober 2007)

fahre mit 183 ein L mit nem 50er Vorbau und das passt perfekt


----------



## sideshowbob (24. Oktober 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> fahre mit 183 ein L mit nem 50er Vorbau und das passt perfekt



das weiß ich schon auch das L besser passen würde und ich könnte mir jeden tag in ar$ch beißen weil ich einen zu kleinen rahmen habe!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich werds euch mal posten ob ich richtig gelegen bin oder falsch.  

Roland


----------



## kubikjch (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre bei ner Größe von 180 cm einen L Rahmen und finde das es gut paßt.
Nur in manchen kniffligen Stellen meine ich das ein M etwas besser wäre.

Aber sonst paßt das Rad perfekt


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre bei ner Größe von 180 cm einen L Rahmen und finde das es gut paßt.
> Nur in manchen kniffligen Stellen meine ich das ein M etwas besser wäre.
> ...



Aud die kniffligen Stellen kommts mir ja an

Roland


----------



## thomlau (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Roland,

ich bin 1,71m und fahre ein Freak `06 in Größe "S". Meine Schrittlänge ist 78cm und mein Rahmen hat wenn ich Senkrecht durch die  Tretlagermitte messe,
76cm Höhe.Das ist genau vor dem Gusset. Passt mir super mit Syntace VRO u. Lowrider.Agil und wendig.Spassmaschine !!!!

Gruss thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2007)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich bin 1,71m und fahre ein Freak `06 in Größe "S". Meine Schrittlänge ist 78cm und mein Rahmen hat wenn ich Senkrecht durch die  Tretlagermitte messe,
> 76cm Höhe.Das ist genau vor dem Gusset. Passt mir super mit Syntace VRO u. Lowrider.Agil und wendig.Spassmaschine !!!!
> ...



Hey Thomlau,

du hast ungefähr meine Maße. Und ich will auch was schön wendiges. Aber ohne Carbon hab zuviel Angst vor Bruch. MIt 76 cm Oberrohrhöhe beim Gusset käme ich auch schön zurecht. Hat nämlich auch mein Whipi.

Danke für die Antwort.

Roland


----------



## derfreaker (25. Oktober 2007)

hei leut`s, ich bin 1725 mm vom kopf bis an die sohle (wer hat blos so genau nachgemessen?). Fahre seit Januar das Freak in  Grösse "S". Schrittfreiheit so um die 780 mm. Bike hab ich jetzt noch nicht nachgemessen. Passt alles supi mit einer vro-vorbau-lenkereinheit in "M". Typ: Blos den Lenker nicht so kurz absägen! Ist vielleicht mit so nem brelativ breitem Lenker ein bisschen Umgewöhnug. Hab mich da irgendwie an meinem alten Bike angelehnt.  Ich hab festgestellt: Breiter ist besser von wegen der Kontrolle und so. Ansonsten wie thomlau sagt: absolute SPASSMASCHINE. yeah...


----------



## thomlau (25. Oktober 2007)

Servus Roland,

freut mich,daß Dir meine Aussage weiterhilft.Aber was heißt ohne Carbon????
An meinem Bike gibt`s auch kein Carbon.Syntace-Kombi ist aus Alu.Sattelstütze stammt aus dem Hause RaceFace und ebenfalls Alu.

Gruß thomlau


----------



## Brausa (5. November 2007)

Hier mal ein lange versprochenes Bild mit der "Seatfront" Sattelstütze. Im Fahrbetrieb habe ich sie noch ein bisschen weiter ausgezogen, schaut aber auf dem Foto etwas dumm aus... 
Die 16mm machen so bei mir den Sitzwinkel ca. 1° steiler.






PS: Das ist mein Flachlandreifensatz


----------



## Brausa (5. November 2007)

Hier nochmal mit gerader Sattelstütze (richtiger Auszug) und nicht abgesenkter Gabel. -> Zum Touren sitzt man so leider viel zu weit hinten. Ich messe hier (mit dem Geodreieck) ca. 67°


----------



## bikulus (5. November 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit gerader Sattelstütze (richtiger Auszug) und nicht abgesenkter Gabel. -> Zum Touren sitzt man so leider viel zu weit hinten. Ich messe hier (mit dem Geodreieck) ca. 67°



Hi Brausa
wie bist denn mit der 2 step zufrieden?
Ansprechverhalten? Was macht low und highspeed bei dir?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## fivepole (5. November 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hier mal ein lange versprochenes Bild mit der "Seatfront" Sattelstütze.



Ojeh, das geht mal echt gar nicht  

Da würde ich doch eher sagen, dass ganz einfach eine zu kleine Rahmengröße gewählt wurde. 

Bin sehr gespannt, bis die ersten bösen Kommentare wegen der Racing Ralph Reifen auf dich niederprasseln. Es sind ja manche der Meinung, dass Big Bettys das Minimum fürs Freak wären.  

Ich fahr übrigens in 90% der Fälle Nobby Nic, den Rest Fat Albert


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. November 2007)

Bis du dir sicher, dass die Stütze das auch aushält? Meiner Meinung nach ist die Stütze andersrum gedacht! 
Aber ansonsten, warum net, es muss nicht immer allen gefallen, was man selbst fährt und gut findent!


----------



## Johnnybike (6. November 2007)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Bis du dir sicher, dass die Stütze das auch aushält? Meiner Meinung nach ist die Stütze andersrum gedacht!
> Aber ansonsten, warum net, es muss nicht immer allen gefallen, was man selbst fährt und gut findent!



Wenn das eine Sattelstütze aushält dann die Thomson. Aber aussehen tut's echt grässlich...
Racing Ralph in 2,4 ist gar nicht so übel am Hinterrad wenn's nicht auf den besten Durchschlagschutz ankommt. 

Johnny


----------



## Brausa (6. November 2007)

- Racing Ralph: Lesen Jungs: Beim ersten Foto steht ja, dass dies mein Flachlandradsatz ist. Oder fahrt ihr mit Bettys zum Badesee? Damit fahre ich genüssliche 40km Touren über Feld/Waldwege und Asphalt. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die für einfache Waldwege bereits Stollen brauchen...
 Fürs Bergradel habe ich Bettys-Tubeless drauf, siehe Bild 2. Übrigens geht das Freak mit den R.Ralphs (und der Seatfront Stütze sowie abgesenkter Gabel) überland mind. genausogut wie mein anderes Corratec CC Fully, eher besser. Mehr Spaß macht es sowieso.

- Belastung stütze: Die Wandstärken vorne und hinten sind gleich, von daher kein Problem.

- 2 Step: Damit das Ansprechverhalten zufriedenstellend ist, muss man regelmäßig von aussen schmieren. Entweder Brunox, oder ein paar Tropfen Gabelöl unter die Dichtringe. So ist sie ganz in Ordnung. Die Druckstufenverstellungen merke ich leider nicht, aber das Floodgate geht wunderbar (is so eingestellt, dass es noch relativ leicht einfedert). Für sehr steile Stufen mache ich das (nach Vertrider Methode) zu, dann wird deutlich weniger Federweg genutzt - sie taucht nicht so weit ein.

- Optik: Hilft ja nix, siehe Bild 2. So kann man nicht vernünftig Touren. Die Rahmengröße ist ausserdem bereits L. Das Problem mit dem zu weit hinten sitzen haben ja viele Leute, die über 20-25cm Sattelstützenauszug brauchen. (Ich bin mit 1,87m sicher noch kein Lulatsch). Aber Fusion reagiert leider nicht (siehe Fotos Freak Team/Extreme) Ist schade, denn deswegen wirds statt dem neuen Freak evtl. eine andere Marke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (6. November 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße ist ausserdem bereits L. Das Problem mit dem zu weit hinten sitzen haben ja viele Leute, die über 20-25cm Sattelstützenauszug brauchen. (Ich bin mit 1,87m sicher noch kein Lulatsch).



Na dann geht es tatsächlich nicht anders  

Wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt sieht es ja niemand  

Und hey, meine "Vorwarnung" wegen den Racing Ralph war nich böse gemeint


----------



## pisskopp (6. November 2007)

Ja, ich fahre mit meinen Bettys zum Badesee
Aber niemals mit einer solchen Stütze


----------



## Brausa (6. November 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Und hey, meine "Vorwarnung" wegen den Racing Ralph war nich böse gemeint



Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst 
Mir gefällts mit den "richtigen Reifen" auch besser. Aber so hat man halt 2 verschiedene Bikes in einem...


----------



## zoomi (6. November 2007)

@ Hey Brausa,

was meinst du denn mit den Fotos vom Freak Extreme/Team  bzw. das Fusion nicht reagiert ?

thx

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## metalorch (7. November 2007)

Hallo Brausa,
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, bin kein Nörgler aber das mit Deiner Gabel versteh' ich nicht. Sie ist ja nun wirklich kein Billigteil aber dass man die für gutes Ansprechverhalten dauernd schmieren muss finde ich unbefriedigend. 

Den Anblick der Sattelstütze finde ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Würde ich nicht wissen/denken, dass Du Ahnung von Bikes hast und es kein Freak wär, würde ich bei so einer Sattelstützeneinstellung denken, dass es das Baumarktrad einer Frau wäre, die zu blöd ist, die Stütze richtig zu drehen .  Fahre das Freak in Größe M und habe meine Sattelstütze (ungekröpft) zum Touren auch immer weit über 20 cm draußen und fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem Bike. Hatte vorher ein Raid in M (von der Geo ja auch keine Mega-Lichtjahre entfernt) und war auch schon begeistert. Hatte davor ein RM Slayer (2003) in M ab das empfand ich als bald zu gestreckt. Aber das hängt wohl auch von der Oberkörperlänge ab . Fahr doch einmal ein Freak in M Probe zumal Du (wie Du schriebst) ja kein Lulatsch bist. Vielleicht lässtes sich ja auf Dich anpassen. Ich denke, die Anatomie (Schrittlänge, Oberkörperlänge usw.) ist manchmal wichtiger als die Gesamtgröße. Das neue Freak Team soll doch ein etwas längeres Oberrohr haben als "Normal-freak" oder EX. Oder irre ich mich da? Vielleicht solltest Du es mal damit probieren, wenn Dir die M zu klein vorkommt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den Rahmen im Zweifelsfall lieber 'ne Nummer kleiner kaufen (zumal bei 'nem Spaßbike wie dem Freak). Ist er erstmal zu groß, lässt sich nicht mehr so viel machen (abgesehen von krummen Sattelstützen) - ist aber meine private Meinung, bin ja schließlich kein Möchtegern- Bike- Guru. Wirf mal die Flinte nicht so schnell ins Korn - auch bei anderen Marken/Bikes kannst'e reinfallen (Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass es nicht eine Unzahl anderer g* Räder gibt).


----------



## Brausa (7. November 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> @ Hey Brausa,
> was meinst du denn mit den Fotos vom Freak Extreme/Team  bzw. das Fusion nicht reagiert ?
> thx
> ride on
> Zoomi



Ich hab mir die Fotos aus dem 2008er Katalog mal mit einem Screenshot Tool ausgeschnitten und einzeln als .jpgs abgespeichert. So kann man ähnlich einem Kartoon/Diashow vor und zurückgehen, und sieht sozusagen die Entwicklung vom Raid zum Whiplash, bzw. wie sich die Geo verändert. Das Raid Team hat mittlerweile ein recht steiles Sitzrohr. Beim Freak wurde es aber fast noch flacher, vor allem beim Freak EX. Auf jedenfall nicht steiler, obwohl einge das gerne hätten (die anderen können ja auch eine zurückversetzte Sattelstüzte fahren). 
Vergleicht mal das grün weisse (mit dem alten Rahmen) mit den beiden neuen. 
Die Zahlen aus dem Katalog zum Sitzwinkel geben ja nur den Winkel bis zum Schnittpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr an. Da ich aber nur selten auf dem Oberrohr und meist auf dem Sattel sitze, interessiert mich dieser Wert nicht, sondern der "richtige" Winkel, siehe auch mein zweites Bild mit dem eingezeichneten Dreieck.

@metalorch: Bei einem kleineren Rahmen wird das leider auch nicht anders. Das Freak ist für mich ein Allrounder für alles, da muss die Tretgeo einfach passen (deshalb fahre ich ja diese Sattelstütze) Als hauptsächliches Abfahrtsgerät würd ich eher ein Whippi nehmen und dann noch sowas wie ein Raid Team oder LV301 mit Pike dazu zum Touren.


PS: Endlich mal etwas "Leben" in diesem Thread...


----------



## sideshowbob (7. November 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Fotos aus dem 2008er Katalog mal mit einem Screenshot Tool ausgeschnitten und einzeln als .jpgs abgespeichert. So kann man ähnlich einem Kartoon/Diashow vor und zurückgehen, und sieht sozusagen die Entwicklung vom Raid zum Whiplash, bzw. wie sich die Geo verändert. Das Raid Team hat mittlerweile ein recht steiles Sitzrohr. Beim Freak wurde es aber fast noch flacher, vor allem beim Freak EX. Auf jedenfall nicht steiler, obwohl einge das gerne hätten (die anderen können ja auch eine zurückversetzte Sattelstüzte fahren).
> Vergleicht mal das grün weisse (mit dem alten Rahmen) mit den beiden neuen.
> Die Zahlen aus dem Katalog zum Sitzwinkel geben ja nur den Winkel bis zum Schnittpunkt Oberrohr/Sitzrohr an. Da ich aber nur selten auf dem Oberrohr und meist auf dem Sattel sitze, interessiert mich dieser Wert nicht, sondern der "richtige" Winkel, siehe auch mein zweites Bild mit dem eingezeichneten Dreieck.
> 
> ...



aber gerade das freak team hat doch laut aussagen von bodo endlich einen steileren (74°) sitzwinkel?!?!
wie kommst du auf das flacher?


----------



## Brausa (7. November 2007)

genauso wie ich es oben erklärt haben. Schau mal in den Katalog, da haben praktisch alle um 74°, selbst die Freerider. Und vergleiche einfach mal das Foto Raid Team gegen Freak Team gegen Freak Extrem/Whiplash. Der Winkel vom Raid Team ist deutlich steiler. Der resultierende Winkel bis zum Oberrohr ist halt durch einen größeren Offset beim Freak Team/Extrem gleich. 
Der resultierende bis zum Sattelstützenende ist aber deutlich flacher beim Freak. Die Sitzwinkel-Angaben bei Fusion kann man getrost vergessen, zudem noch nichtmal die dazugehörige Gabeleinbauhöhe angegeben ist (die hat ja logischerweise auch einen deutlichen Einfluss). Man kommt also ums Ausprobieren kaum rum. Leider hat kaum ein Händler Freaks zum Testen da. Evtl. muss ich doch mal den Andy im Allgäu besuchen...


----------



## sideshowbob (7. November 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> genauso wie ich es oben erklärt haben. Schau mal in den Katalog, da haben praktisch alle um 74°, selbst die Freerider. Und vergleiche einfach mal das Foto Raid Team gegen Freak Team gegen Freak Extrem/Whiplash. Der Winkel vom Raid Team ist deutlich steiler. Der resultierende Winkel bis zum Oberrohr ist halt durch einen größeren Offset beim Freak Team/Extrem gleich.
> Der resultierende bis zum Sattelstützenende ist aber deutlich flacher beim Freak. Die Sitzwinkel-Angaben bei Fusion kann man getrost vergessen, zudem noch nichtmal die dazugehörige Gabeleinbauhöhe angegeben ist (die hat ja logischerweise auch einen deutlichen Einfluss). Man kommt also ums Ausprobieren kaum rum. Leider hat kaum ein Händler Freaks zum Testen da. Evtl. muss ich doch mal den Andy im Allgäu besuchen...



wo kommst du her? mach mer ne fahrgemeinschaft? *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (7. November 2007)

Dann schließ ich mich auch an  

So, nun zu einer erstaunlichen Sache, wie einen der optische Eindruck doch täuschen kann. 

Ein Freak Team und ein Specialized Enduro mal übereinander gelegt:







Der Fusion Sitzwinkel ist also keineswegs zu flach "konstruiert". Klar, das Sitzrohr läuft optisch flacher, setzt ja aber auch weit vor dem Tretlager an.

So far - Mario


----------



## smouki (7. November 2007)

Die Geometriedaten sind ganz nach dem Motto: "Und welches Bike würdest du fahren wenn es kein eigenes sein dürfte...?"

Den Sattel neige ich für einen längeren uphill schon mal einen Tick nach vorne-unten, so habe ich weniger das Gefühl nach vorne auf die Sattelnase rutschen zu müssen.


----------



## Johnnybike (7. November 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Die Geometriedaten sind ganz nach dem Motto: "Und welches Bike würdest du fahren wenn es kein eigenes sein dürfte...?"



Sehe ich auch so, aber besser Geometrien kopieren als das Design. 
Wenn beim nächsten Endurotest in einer Zeitschrift beide Bikes vertreten sind mal drauf achten ob sie eine Geometrie bevorzugen, vielleicht kommen wir denen ja mal auf die schliche...

Johnny


----------



## bikulus (8. November 2007)

oder anders ausgedrückt, Bodo und Fusion sin der Zeit vorraus, und der Gigant kopiert 
Hatte gestern das Glück ein paar Stunden in Bozen zu sein, hatte viel Spaß mit meinem Freak, ok es nicht ehr ganz orginal aber immer noch ein Freak. 
Bikulus


----------



## letzter (8. November 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> oder anders ausgedrückt, Bodo und Fusion sin der Zeit vorraus, und der Gigant kopiert
> 
> Der Gigant heisst in dem Fall Talavasek und ehrt Bodos Konstruktionen indem er diese - zugegeben um einiges schicker - auch an den von ihm entwickelten Rädern einfliessen lässt. kleiner tipp: schaut euch mal die umlenkhebelchen an.


----------



## smouki (8. November 2007)

Die Konkurrenz wird bestimmt und mit Recht im Auge behalten (las irgendwo mal: "...es gibt keinen Rahmen den wir nicht zersägt und untersucht hätten..."). Es wird sich jedoch nicht immer um simples Kopieren handeln, da gewisse Herangehensweisen und Lösungen erst in der Luft bzw. auf der Hand liegen.

Versucht mal etwas zu denken, dass noch niemand gedacht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (8. November 2007)

hatte gestern noch mit Fusion telefoniert:

"Der Sitzwinkel wurde am 07er Modell an die 160mm Gabeln angepasst, die 05/06er waren noch auf 140mm ausgelegt". 
Heisst im Klartext, der Sitzwinkel am 07er ist mit der gleichen Gabellänge schon etwas steiler als bei meinem. Der Lenkwinkel wurde wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe belassen, da sie ihn beim 05/06er mit einer 140mm Gabel selbst als zu steil erachtet haben.

Der Typ am Telefon hat übrigens das Freak Team nur empfohlen wenn man gerne schnell fährt (wegen dem flachen Lenkwinkel). Ansonsten findet er das normale besser ("quirliger"). Wird wohl auch Geschmackssache sein...

PS: Seine Aussage "eine 400mm Sattelstütze ist natürlich zu lange fürs Freak" (wenn genutzt) deckt sich mit meiner Meinung.


----------



## bikulus (11. November 2007)

Hallo
ich wollte in diesem Winter mal alle Lager an meinem Freak anschauen und säbern, wo finde ich, welche Drehmoment zur Montage nötig sind? Oder hat jemand die Werte parat?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (12. November 2007)

SUFU, ich glaube das wurde irgendwo schon mal geschrieben..


----------



## Hans (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

hab heute auch meinen Hinterbau zuerlegt. Bei einigen Lagern war bereits die Kunststoffabdichtung defekt, teilweise laufen die Lager schon rauh - aber nach 2 1/2 Jahren kann das vorkommen.

Aber eine Frage dazu: Am Hauptlager war nur eine Kunststoffscheibe, sollten hier nicht links und rechts eine montiert sein ? Runtergefallen ist glaub ich keine, hab alles abgesucht. 

Das mit dem Drehmoment wurde hier mal diskutiert

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260033&highlight=drehmoment

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Hans (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

Kommando zurück - 2. Scheibe gefunden  

glaubsd ned wia weid so a drumm rolln ko  

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## pisskopp (13. November 2007)

Die Scheibe hatte siccher noch am Rahmen geklebt?
Ich hate meine nach Zusammnbau auf dem Boden gefunden...
Gott sei Dank....


----------



## derfreaker (21. November 2007)

ei leut`s, hab s auch gerade gesehen, dass sich jetzt tobias um das fusions-forum kümmert. find ich supi. ich denk mal, bodo hatte vielleicht etwas viel um die ohren mit neuentwicklungen, änderungen... und dann noch die fragen in den verschiedenen foren zu beantworten. also: los geht`s und fragen stellen


----------



## zoomi (21. November 2007)

Ist doch egal wer die Fragen nicht beantwortet  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## fivepole (21. November 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wer die Fragen nicht beantwortet
> 
> ride on
> 
> Zoomi


----------



## bikulus (29. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
den frühen Winter nutze ich gerade um mein Freak zu checken. Hab grad alle Lager aufgemacht, die beiden hinteren Nadel-Lager (nähe Hinterad) sind leider im Eimer, der Rest ist top. Man ist das gute Freak dreckig, da wo man beim normalen Putzen halt nicht hinkommt. Werd jetzt mal 2 neue Lager besoregn und dann wider alles aufbauen.
Ach ja, meine Lyrik hab ich jetzt zum Tunen geschickt, das geeiere mit Rock shox ging mir voll auf die Nerven. 
Alos bis demnächst 
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (29. November 2007)

Willst nicht gleich die Hauptlager auch mit reinmachen wenn der Hinterbau schon auseinander ist? Für mein Raid kosten (beim Kugallagerhändler) die hinteren 2 Nadellager 9,16 und die vorderen 2 Hauptnadellager 10,82. Hab die Woche eingekauft 
Grüßle DJT


----------



## fivepole (29. November 2007)

DJT schrieb:


> Willst nicht gleich die Hauptlager auch mit reinmachen wenn der Hinterbau schon auseinander ist? Für mein Raid kosten (beim Kugallagerhändler) die hinteren 2 Nadellager 9,16 und die vorderen 2 Hauptnadellager 10,82. Hab die Woche eingekauft
> Grüßle DJT



Gute Idee. Kennt jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen der Lager für ein Freak 05?


----------



## DJT (29. November 2007)

Nee, sorry! Aber wüsste welche Lager ins Raid 2005 gehören falls jemand interessiert.
Vielleicht sind's ja sogar die gleichen !? Tobias ?


----------



## bikulus (29. November 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Kennt jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen der Lager für ein Freak 05?



Ich kann gene schaun wie die Bezeichnungen meiner Lager sind, es bleibt die Frage ob die gleich bleiben??
Aber wenn du es zerlegts, dann kannst die Bezeichnung am Lager ablesen, übrigens bei ebay gibts auch Lager
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (30. November 2007)

Jo Bitte und wo gekauft!


----------



## derfreaker (30. November 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Ach ja, meine Lyrik hab ich jetzt zum Tunen geschickt, das geeiere mit Rock shox ging mir voll auf die Nerven.
> Alos bis demnächst
> Bikulus


fraaagee:? wie lange haste`n die lager drinne gehabt und zwootens?: was kann an der gabel getunt werden? und: tät mich auch interessieren, wo du die lager erstehst und noch weiter und wichtiger, was auf dem lagergehäuse (meist auf dem deckel) steht? ich weiss, so viele fragen könnt jetzt evtl auch tobias beantworten.


----------



## bikulus (30. November 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> fraaagee:? wie lange haste`n die lager drinne gehabt und zwootens?: was kann an der gabel getunt werden? und: tät mich auch interessieren, wo du die lager erstehst und noch weiter und wichtiger, was auf dem lagergehäuse (meist auf dem deckel) steht? ich weiss, so viele fragen könnt jetzt evtl auch tobias beantworten.



Hallo
also die Lager waren seit Kauf drin, also Sept 06.
Lagernummer Hostlink HK1010, diese beiden sind Schrott, war heute bei meinem Händler, der war darüber sehr erstaunt, wird Fusion kontaktieren. Den Lagertyp hab ich im Ebay gefunden.
Hauptlager sind 2 drin HK1412
die anderen  beiden Lager haben die Nr 698RS

Lyrik, lass sie bei Motopikan tunen, hab ziemlich lange mit denen telefoniert. Zum einen soll die Gabel endlich mal sensibel ansprechen (tut sie nach 10000hm heftigen Downhill immer nich nicht) Zum anderen wird die Low/high speed Stufe danah funktionieren und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Bikulus,
man, so 'ne High-End Gabel und dann so ein Ärger damit, muss doch frustrierend sein.


----------



## bikulus (1. Dezember 2007)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hi Bikulus,
> man, so 'ne High-End Gabel und dann so ein Ärger damit, muss doch frustrierend sein.



Danke für deine Teilnajme
finde ich auch voll frustig, aber Rockshrot scheint einfach nur unfähig das Problem zu lösen, warum auch immer 
Ich hab auch überlegt ne ander Gabel zu kaufen, aber das wäre auch nicht billiger gewesen un die Basisi der Lyrik find eich super. Tja und wer kauft den im Moment ne gebrauchte 2 step??
Wenn die Gabel wieder da ist, dann werde ich mal berichten
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (1. Dezember 2007)

Meine Lyrik 2 step funzt super, war ein bischen wenig öl drin, hatten sie einmal offen, seither ist es ein traum.
Kumpel seine 2 step Totem funzt auch Klasse


----------



## bikulus (1. Dezember 2007)

Frage wegen Montage Schwinge:
Hab jetzt die Schwinge (Hauptlager) wieder montiert. Was mir auffällt, ist dass das Teil rel schwer dreht, zumindest im Vergleich zu den anderen Lagern 
Wenn ich die Schraube nicht ganz so fest andrehe, dann dreht die Schwinge wunderbar leicht, wenn ich  mit 12 Nm anziehe, dann wirds träge. So wie ich das sehe, wird ja eine Buchse verwendet mit der die beiden seitlichen Aufnahmen abgestüzt werden. Das Lager dreht zwischen den beiden Aufnahmen und wird noch mit den beiden Kunststoffscheiben da passend eingefügt. Mir ist schon klar, wenn da das Spiel zu groß ist, dann schlägt das ganze aus. Wenn nun aber die Buchse ein paar Hundertstel zu kurz ist, dann werden die seitlichen Aufnahmen zu weit zusammengedrückt und das ganze geht zäh. Hoffe ich hab mich ein wenig verständlich ausgedrückt. Vielleicht könnt ihr was von euren Erfahrungen hier berichten
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## rfgs (1. Dezember 2007)

hi bikulus
evtl hatts dir die grauen anlaufscheiben schon ein bisserl abgeschmiergelt?
dann liegt beim einführen der kettenstrebe, dieses system nicht mehr satt an den flanschen an. folge: beim vorgeschriebenen drehmoment zwickts die flansche zusammen.
an meinem whip ist es aber auch so,daß der übergangsbereich von lose zu fest sehr kritisch klein ist! trotz intakter anlaufscheiben.
(auch so ein kleiner fehler,diese flansche sind zu windig)
machs mit gefühl und teste ein wenig und auf jedenfall zbsp blauen locktite nicht vergessen!
bei mir hatts in 4 jahren whiplash noch keinen drehmoment schlüßel gebraucht und es wurden auch keine schrauben locker ;-)
gruß

äh ich hab gerade festgestellt,dass ich dich in teilen zitiert habe,sorry


----------



## bikulus (2. Dezember 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> hi bikulus
> evtl hatts dir die grauen anlaufscheiben schon ein bisserl abgeschmiergelt?
> dann liegt beim einführen der kettenstrebe, dieses system nicht mehr satt an den flanschen an. folge: beim vorgeschriebenen drehmoment zwickts die flansche zusammen.
> an meinem whip ist es aber auch so,daß der übergangsbereich von lose zu fest sehr kritisch klein ist! trotz intakter anlaufscheiben.
> ...



Hallo RFGS
danke dür die Tipps
jetzt hab ich grad alles nochmal zerlegt. Wenn ich die Schraube für ddas Hauptlager locker mache, dann habe ich bemerkt. dass ich die Kettenstrebe ganz leicht seitlich bewegen kann. Hab versucht zu sehen, wo das Spiel im Lager herkommt, sehe 2 Punkte:
Die Hülse die durch die beiden Lager geht hat bereits ein ganz leichtes Spiel. Die Hülse rutscht z.B. wenn ich die Kettenstrebe um 90° drehe ganz langsam von selber raus, ist das normal oder sind die Nadellager hier auch schon angeschlagen.
Zum zweiten ist zwischen der Lagerhülse und dem Schraubbolzen ebenfalls ein sehr minimales Spiel, ok der Schraubbolzen muss natürlich auch durch die Lagerhülse durchpassen, leider hab ich keinen Vergleich was da jetzt normal ist.
Hallo Tobias, kannst du da was dazu sagen bitte!
Werd auf alle Fällle morgen mal darüber mit meinem Händler sprechen, aber ob der im Detail das weiss???
Ich denk mir halt, wenn Fusion schon so aufwendige Nadellager verbaut, dann sollte das System doch auch geschmeidg gehen und nicht durch das Anpressen der Seitlichen Flansche ruiniert werden 
Noch nen schönen Sonntag
Bikulus


----------



## derfreaker (2. Dezember 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> also die Lager waren seit Kauf drin, also Sept 06.
> Lagernummer Hostlink HK1010, diese beiden sind Schrott, war heute bei meinem Händler, der war darüber sehr erstaunt, wird Fusion kontaktieren. Den Lagertyp hab ich im Ebay gefunden.
> Hauptlager sind 2 drin HK1412
> die anderen  beiden Lager haben die Nr 698RS


@bikulus: jo, mercie, werd mich um die gelenke am freak mal im januar kümmern und wollt mir deshalb bis dato auch ein paar ersatzteile, sprich lager, kaufen zum austauschen.
hab meins übrigens seit februar 2007 und wollt nur mal abchecken, wie lange so die lager und buchsen bei euch halten.


----------



## fusionSupport (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen!

@biculus: 
Ein Lager - egal wie konstruiert - muss minimales Spiel haben damit es überhaupt arbeiten kann. Je höherwertig gemacht - um so enger kann 
das Spaltmass werden - aber auf 0 bekommst Du es nie.

Weiter: Das Hauptschwingenlager bekommt Spiel wenn Du die Verschraubung löst? Ähm   Wenn es NICHT so wäre würd ich mir Gedanken machen.

Generell: Die Gewährleistungsdauer für Lager im allgemeinen liegt bei ca. 3 Monaten. Nicht nur bei uns - auch bei grossen Komponentenherstellern.
Liegt einfach daran dass Lager naturgemäss Verschleißteile sind wie Griffe, Reifen Ketten & Co. Ein Lagertausch nach 12 Monaten ist also nix aussergewöhnliches. 
Kommt immer darauf an WER, bei WELCHEN Bedingungen WIE und WAS fährt.
Wer Lager tauscht sollte bitte immer das gesamte System erneuern!
Die grauen Anlaufscheiben (sind Gleitlager), Nadellager, Nadellagerhülsen und ähnliche gehören als System zusammen und sollten auch gemeinsam erneuert werden. 
Euer Händler liefert euch gerne die entsprechenden Verschleissteilekits. 

Noch ein Wort zur Leichtgängigkeit von montierten Hinterbauten:
Ein gewisses Losbrechmoment bei der Bewegung eines montierten Hinterbaus (natürlich OHNE Federbein!) ist normal.
Zum einen laufen sich neue Lagersysteme noch ein und zum Zweiten wiegt der Fahrer ja auch das eine oder andere Kilo. 
Da wirken völlig andere Kräfte auf die Kinematik als wenn man mit der Hand so ein bischen Kraft zum hochdrücken aufwendet.

Die Verwendung von Kupferpaste oder Fetten/Ölen jeder Art für Gleitlager ist by the way ein klares NO GO! Die Dinger sind für trockene Montage gedacht & gemacht! Wer irgendein Fett da rein schmiert hat im schlimmsten Fall eine deutlich kürzere Lebenszeit weil sich Schmutz mit dem Fett zu einer wunnevollen Schmirgelpaste verbindet.
Solche Sachen gehören in die Kiste "Tuning - was doppelt so hell brennt lebt nur halb so lang!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Freu mich mal wieder jemanden kompetenten hier begrüssen zu dürfen.

Frage: Habe den German A im Freak 05 und den ISX4 im 07 er Freak.
Werde beide jetzt revidieren, welche Buchsen benötige ich für die Dämpfer ?
05 & German ?
07 & ISX4 ?

Danke & Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## fusionSupport (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin!
Die Einbaubreite hat sich seit 05 nicht verändert:
Vorne 22,2mm und hinten 25,4mm.
Die Bohrungen haben mal gewechselt - musst Du gucken ob 6mm oder (Ausnahme) 8mm.
Diese Maße brauchst Du generell wenn Du neue Buchsen für irgendeinen Dämpfer kaufen willst.


----------



## metalorch (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Einbaubreite hat sich seit 05 nicht verändert:
> Vorne 22,2mm und hinten 25,4mm.
> Die Bohrungen haben mal gewechselt - musst Du gucken ob 6mm oder (Ausnahme) 8mm.
> Diese Maße brauchst Du generell wenn Du neue Buchsen für irgendeinen Dämpfer kaufen willst.



Hallo FusionSupport und alle anderen "Freaks", die hier so fleißig schreiben,

erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich es super finde, dass man sich hier so gut austauschen kann und dass die Leute von Fusion jetzt hier neuerdings auch so oft mitmischen - toll, erhöht das Vertrauen in die Marke.  Habe allerdings eine andere Frage: Fahre ein 05er Freak und habe bemerkt, dass sich bei den neueren Freaks (und z. T. auch bei gleich "alten") im Schwingenbereich immer so ein Stabilisierungsbolzen (eingeschraubte Querstrebe-weiß nicht, wie ich's nennen soll) befindet. Bei meinem Rad sind die Bohrungen hierfür auch vorhanden, nur der Bolzen war nie drin. Hatte vorher ein Raid (ohne Bolzen). Nach einem Reparaturfall schickte ich ihn zu Fusion und bekam einen Austausch-Hauptrahmen mit Bolzen zurück. Ist dieser unbedingt nötig (wiege ca. 70 kg)? Wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn am unkompliziertesten beziehen? 

Gruß


----------



## derfreaker (5. Dezember 2007)

metalorch schrieb:


> im Schwingenbereich immer so ein Stabilisierungsbolzen (eingeschraubte Querstrebe-weiß nicht, wie ich's nennen soll) befindet. Bei meinem Rad sind die Bohrungen hierfür auch vorhanden, nur der Bolzen war nie drin. Hatte vorher ein Raid (ohne Bolzen). Nach einem Reparaturfall schickte ich ihn zu Fusion und bekam einen Austausch-Hauptrahmen mit Bolzen zurück.Gruß


he metalorch: meinst du an der wippe oder im hauptlagerbereich? 
kannste mal `n bild schiessen und einchecken?


----------



## Chris82 (5. Dezember 2007)

derfreaker schrieb:


> he metalorch: meinst du an der wippe oder im hauptlagerbereich?
> kannste mal `n bild schiessen und einchecken?



Das würde mich ja auch mal interessieren, da ich ja selber ein Freak aus 05 fahre.


----------



## pisskopp (5. Dezember 2007)

Wippe, Thema hatten wir schon mal irgendwo, Suchmal, Ich glaub BODO hatte da mal geanwortet.
Es geht um den Steg oder?


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

@metalorch:
Dieser Bolzen wurde nur in den ganz frühen Modelljahren und bei Modellen wie 
Mrs Floyd nicht verbaut - erhöht aber die Steifigkeit merklich.
Du solltest ihn unbedingt drinnlassen!


----------



## MB-Locke (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> @metalorch:
> Dieser Bolzen wurde nur in den ganz frühen Modelljahren und bei Modellen wie
> Mrs Floyd nicht verbaut - erhöht aber die Steifigkeit merklich.
> Du solltest ihn unbedingt drinnlassen!



Hi Tobias,

ich glaube, du hast da was falsch verstanden... so wie imho metralorchs Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, fehlt bei ihm dieser Bolzen u. er will wissen, wo er ihn auf unkompliziertem Wege bekommen kann 

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Dass ihr aber auch alle so nen Stall voller Bikes habt ...  

Bitte für Teilewünsche an euren Händler wenden. Er kann euch nach Angabe von Rahmennummer und Typ bei unseren Technikern die richtigen Schräuble organisieren.


----------



## olivier (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> @metalorch:
> ... - erhöht aber die Steifigkeit merklich.
> Du solltest ihn unbedingt drinnlassen!



Wieso wird er dann nicht mehr verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Der Versteifungsbolzen WIRD aktuell verbaut!
Macht Sinn & bleibt drinn!  

Aber wenn es ein Monteur mal vergessen hat o.ä. ...
Wer in seinen Wippen das Ding nicht findet melde sich bitte mit Foto per Mail!


----------



## olivier (5. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, hab grad in mein Fotoalbum geschaut und dabei entdeckt dass mein Freak einen Bolzen hat. Mein Raid aber nicht.  

Wenn da wieder support im Forum ist, hab ich aber noch eine andere Frage. Sowohl das Raid von 05 als auch das Freak von 06 haben oben auf dem Oberrohr so was wie Haarrisse im Lack. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen?
Ich stell mir so vor, dass das Sitzrohr da eine Zugbelastung auf das Oberrohr ausübt und wenn das Material da so stark arbeitet, ...


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Gegenfrage: Wie schwer bist Du denn & wie würdest Du Deinen Fahrstil beschreiben?

Es ist so dass das Pulver eine deutlich geringere Dehnung verträgt als das Alu drunter. Vermutlich sind es nur Risse in der Beschichtung.
Wir schauen uns das hier noch zusammen an und melden uns wieder bei Dir.

Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass Du mit irgendeiner Aktion den Hauptrahmen an der Stelle zum reissen bringst. Zudem würde sich der Riss an der zuerst geschwächten Stelle fortsetzen und nicht an so vielen Stellen neu ansetzen.


----------



## Chris82 (5. Dezember 2007)

So sieht der lack an dieser stelle meines Freaks auch aus da mach ich mir aber nicht so sorgen denke das es so ist wie "fusionSupport" geschrieben hat. Aber ich würd immernoch gern wissen welchen steg ihr meint.

Ist es der an den Sitztstreben ungefähr 5 cm vom Reifen entfernt der die Streben miteinander verbindet?


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Gugst Du zwischen die beiden Umlenkhebel/Wippen!  

IM Hauptrahmen haben die Wippen drei Verbindungen:
1. Buchsen/Dämpferauge oben
2. Hebelachse am Dom/Sattelrohr
3. Versteifungsbolzen


----------



## olivier (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie schwer bist Du denn & wie würdest Du Deinen Fahrstil beschreiben?



90kg und ich springe weniger hoch wie Guido Tschugg  

Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr auch mit der Bahn hoch und auch etwas im Bikepark. So richtige Drops getrau ich mich aber nicht zu springen, bin ich zu alt dazu. Ich brauch das Bike für technische und schnelle trails und "Bikepark light" also kleine schöne Sprünge, ...


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Gugst Du zwischen die beiden Umlenkhebel/Wippen!
> 
> IM Hauptrahmen haben die Wippen drei Verbindungen:
> 1. Buchsen/Dämpferauge oben
> ...



endlich wieder jamand da , der antworten gibt,, find ich super gut, und man muss ned mal lang warten   
ich glaub es geht um diesen steg






[/url][/IMG]
hoffe  euch geholfen zu haben
gruss peter


----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke Peter für das Foto - jetzt sind alle informiert!

@olivier: Jaja - das mit dem Alter kenn ich ...  
Neidvollerweise muss ich sagen dass Leute wie Guido einfach so smooth fahren dass sie auch gröberes Gelände deutlich materialschonender bewältigen als unsereiner ...  
In der Mountainbike war glaub ich vor einigen Monaten mal ein guter Bericht zu diesem Thema zu lesen - endlich mal.

Das Freak ist zwar nicht für den Bikepark zugelassen - aber naja ...
Wie schon gesagt - ich lass Bodo morgen nochmal draufschauen aber glaube nicht dass Du Dir Sorgen machen musst.

Bedenke aber bitte grundsätzlich für die Zukunft dass je mehr Dein Bike Deine "Fahrfehler" ausgleichen muss, es um so mehr beansprucht wird.

Habt ihr mal diese Vergleichsaufnnahmen gesehen zwischen Steve Peat und ET? Ist schon ein paar Jahre alt aber immernoch sehr beeindruckend wie der eine geschmeidig und elegant den Hang runtersurft während der andere Steine und Dreck schmeisst ohne Ende... Selbe Strecke beim selben Event - zwei Profis - aber zwei Welten!


----------



## olivier (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Das Freak ist zwar nicht für den Bikepark zugelassen - aber naja ...
> Wie schon gesagt - ich lass Bodo morgen nochmal draufschauen aber glaube nicht dass Du Dir Sorgen machen musst.
> 
> Bedenke aber bitte grundsätzlich für die Zukunft dass je mehr Dein Bike Deine "Fahrfehler" ausgleichen muss, es um so mehr beansprucht wird.




Naja, wie gesagt, ich bin vielleicht mal 30cm in der Luft wenn die Landung schön ist. Ansonsten bin ich eher in Finale Ligure, der Lenzerheide oder Arosa auf den Trails anzutreffen. Sowas sollte das Bike schon aushalten.

Auf deinen Kommentar hin finde ich das Bild auf der HP aber schon etwas unpassend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusionSupport (5. Dezember 2007)

Nürnberg, District Ride ... (wenn ich nicht irre...)
Kennst Du die Landung?   
War ne riesige Bretter-Halfpipe!  
Sprung von der Burgmauer und rein in eine wundervolle schräge Landung mit optimalem Shape! Allerdings mit nem Gap von einigen Metern...   

So krank es klingt: Das ist (wenn es gut geht!) viel stressfreier für das Bike als wenn ich auf meiner Hausstrecke bergab ein paar deftige Steine erwische ...

Guido kann's halt ... 

... was war das geil ...


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Dezember 2007)

hey,

zum thema risse im lack: ich fahre ein whip, das u.a. an der gleichen stelle wie oliviers freak risse im lack hat. und nicht nur da... fahrstil? gemÃ¤ssigt wÃ¼rde ich es nennen, meine frau nennt es extrem. das ist ermessenssache, schnell - ja, sprÃ¼nge - auch, aber nix dolles... alles was ich als alter sack noch fahren kann, ohne das mir das gebiss rausfÃ¤llt. meine anderen rÃ¤der sind da weniger anfÃ¤llig was den lack betrifft. hier herrscht definitiv handlungsbedarf finde ich, denn bei 4 kilo die so ein radel kostet, achte ich auf solche âkleinigkeiten".


----------



## olivier (5. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> So krank es klingt: Das ist (wenn es gut geht!) viel stressfreier für das Bike als wenn ich auf meiner Hausstrecke bergab ein paar deftige Steine erwische ...



Glaub ich Dir auf's Wort. Ohne die Info interpretiert aber jeder das Einsatzspektrum mit "viel mehr als ich je fahren werde"  

Aber über das müssen wir uns jetzt nicht streiten. Seit es wieder Support gibt sollte diese super Infos im Vordergrund sein!


----------



## fivepole (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem aktuell tollen Support hier ist es ja fast schade, dass mein Freak keinerlei Zicken macht oder Macken hat. Bitte weiterhin am Ball bleiben lieber "FusionSupport". Vielleicht wird es bei mir dann ja doch noch was mit nem Strangler  

Mario


----------



## metalorch (6. Dezember 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi Tobias,
> 
> ich glaube, du hast da was falsch verstanden... so wie imho metralorchs Beitrag zu entnehmen ist, fehlt bei ihm dieser Bolzen u. er will wissen, wo er ihn auf unkompliziertem Wege bekommen kann
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hast recht MB-Locke. Bei mir bzw. meinem Freak war er nie drin und ich wollte wissen:
1. Ist er nötig? (Aber das ist ja jetzt beantwortet)
2. Wo kann ich ihn unkompliziert bekommen - evtl. gleich bei Fusion bestellen? (Wenn er drin gewesen wäre, wäre er auch jetzt noch drin. Bin doch kein "Leichtbau-Freak", der wegen der Gewichtseinsparung eines Fliegenschisses irgendwas ausbaut.  )

Hatte mich in meiner ersten Frage gestern etwas dämlich ausgedrückt: Ich meine natürlich den (Einschraub)-Bolzen, der die beiden schwarzen Wippenteile verbindet.


----------



## metalorch (6. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> endlich wieder jamand da , der antworten gibt,, find ich super gut, und man muss ned mal lang warten
> ich glaub es geht um diesen steg
> 
> 
> ...




Genau um diesen Steg/Bolzen geht es bei mir!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (6. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Nürnberg, District Ride ... (wenn ich nicht irre...)
> Kennst Du die Landung?
> War ne riesige Bretter-Halfpipe!
> Sprung von der Burgmauer und rein in eine wundervolle schräge Landung mit optimalem Shape! Allerdings mit nem Gap von einigen Metern...
> ...



Mein Neid ist mit Euch 
hab Guido vor kurzem mal in Aibling hüpfen sehen 
Da würde man sich am liebsten verstecken oder gleich sein bike verkaufen, sowas würd ich weder mit meinem Freak noch mit irgendeinem Bike machen. Sieht einfach sau locker aus wie er das macht. Ach ja und nett ist er obendrein auch noch. Hoffe sein Schlüsselbein ist wieder ok 
Schönen Tag noch
Bikulus


----------



## fusionSupport (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke der Nachfrage: Es geht ihm & seinen Knochen wieder gut. 
Die Saison 2007 ist wie immer mit der X-Mas Jam unter der Brücke zu Ende gegangen und er startet die nächsten Wochen mit seinem Wintertraining. 
Gerade ist er in Südfrankreich - dreht dort für eine MTB-Lehr-DVD.

Kleines Zitat by the way  aus seiner letzten Mail zum Thema Strangler: 
"... geht super geil! Beschleunigt sich wie ein Hardtail beim Starten!"


----------



## pisskopp (6. Dezember 2007)

Das liegt am runden Tritt !


----------



## merch (6. Dezember 2007)

@fusion support

Nach meinen Informationen wird das Freak Team standardmässig mit einem RS Monarch 2.1 ausgerüstet werden. RS Monarch Dämpfer sind gem. SRAM Prospekt optional mit grösserer Luftkammer lieferbar. 

Wird, was ich annehme, das Freak Team mit einem Monarch 2.1 mit Standard Luftkammer ausgerüstet?

Ist bei Fusion für das Freak Team der Monarch Dämpfer mit grösserer Luftkammer lieferbar?
Wenn ja welches Modell?
Wenn nein wieso nicht?

Danke und Gruss merch


----------



## Schreiner (7. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Dämpfer würdet Ihr fürs Freak Ex empfehlen, den 2.1HV oder 4.1HV.

Chris


----------



## metalorch (7. Dezember 2007)

peter metz schrieb:


> endlich wieder jamand da , der antworten gibt,, find ich super gut, und man muss ned mal lang warten
> ich glaub es geht um diesen steg
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo FusionSupport,
wo bekomme ich den auf dem Foto abgebildeten Verbindungssteg für die Wippe her? Muss ich zum Händler oder geht's auch direkt über Fusion?

MfG


----------



## pisskopp (17. Dezember 2007)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Einbaubreite hat sich seit 05 nicht verändert:
> Vorne 22,2mm und hinten 25,4mm.
> Die Bohrungen haben mal gewechselt - musst Du gucken ob 6mm oder (Ausnahme) 8mm.
> Diese Maße brauchst Du generell wenn Du neue Buchsen für irgendeinen Dämpfer kaufen willst.



Hallo,

Habe Standardbuchsen bestellt, dies passen aber nicht! in den German.
Vorne hat der eine M8erSchraube hinten eine M6
Aber der dm. der Dämpferaugen sind grösser als die von euch angegebenen Masse...???
Was stimmt nun?


----------



## merch (12. Januar 2008)

merch schrieb:


> @fusion support
> 
> Nach meinen Informationen wird das Freak Team standardmässig mit einem RS Monarch 2.1 ausgerüstet werden. RS Monarch Dämpfer sind gem. SRAM Prospekt optional mit grösserer Luftkammer lieferbar.
> 
> ...



@fusion support team 

Eine Antwort auf meine Fragen interessiert mich nach wie vor. 

Danke und Gruss merch


----------



## fivepole (13. Januar 2008)

merch schrieb:


> @fusion support team
> 
> Eine Antwort auf meine Fragen interessiert mich nach wie vor.
> 
> Danke und Gruss merch



Ruf doch einfach an.


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Freaks,
habe leider noch kein Fusion. Fahre derzeit ein SX Trail, möchte aber umsteigen. Bin nur unsicher ob Freak Ex passt. Bin mit den 168mm am Hinterbau meines SX voll zufrieden. Von daher sollte das Freak Ex ja ausreichen. Habe ne 66 SL mit 180mm am SX. Die soll dann erstmal ins Fusion. Kann man ja dann auf 160 absenken.
Ist der 170mm Hinterbau am Freak ähnlich schluckfreudig wie der SX-Hinterbau? Der ist halt recht soft und bügelt fast alles weg und nutzt die 168mm bei meiner Fahrweise voll aus. Ich lese ja immer wieder, dass die Fusions recht straff arbeiten sollen.
Bin nicht der Superdropper. Ca. 1m ins Flat und allerhöchstens 2,2 m in die Schräge. Bei allem was höher ist mach ich mir echt in die Hose. Bin zu alt für sowas.
Sonst halt viel Touren mit technischen, verblockten Abfahrten. Aber auch mal schnelle, grobe Strecken mit fetten Brocken, die das Fahrwerk wegschlucken muss.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem SX, bis aufs Gewicht. Finde das Freak Ex aber schöner und man will ja auch mal was neues/anderes.
Das Freak Ex sollte doch eigentlich das richtige Bike für mich sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusionSupport (15. Januar 2008)

Hi merch!
Der HV-Monarch ist nicht so für das Freak Team geeignet (Lt. Bodo).
Der Freak Team Rahmen ist für den normalen 2.1er Monarch ausgelegt.
Greez!
Tobias


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Januar 2008)

Mal ne Frage zur möglichen Reifengröße:

ich hab ein 05-er Freak. Momentan fahr ich hinten einen 2,35'' Fat Albert auf einer SUN Single Track Felge. Der passt so gerade in die Schwinge unten durch.
Kann jemand sagen welche Reifen in der Breite (2,35 oder 2,4) noch in den Rahmen passen?


----------



## Hans (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

fahre in meinem 05´ er Freak Nobby Nic in 2,4 auf der DT 5.1. Der ist 1-2 mm breiter ais der FA und passt noch problemlos rein.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## fusionSupport (16. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Reifenbreite:
Bitte achtet immer darauf dass der Reifen im Hinterbau (speziell Kettenstrebe) mind. 5mm Platz links und rechts hat. 
Damit sollte ein Reifen auch mit Matschpackung und kleineren Achtern im Laufrad nicht schleifen.

Die Grössenangaben in Zoll sind leider recht ungenau und die Baubreite des Reifens hängt auch von der verwendeten Felge ab. 

Die aktuellen Kettenstreben ab Baujahr 2006 sind ausgelegt für Bereifung 2.4".
Bitte aber im Einzelfall immer eine Kollisionskontrolle machen und die 2x5mm Reserve beachten.

Gruss aus Rodgau!
Tobias


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Januar 2008)

Hi Tobias,





fusionSupport schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Mal ganz allgemein zum Thema Reifenbreite:
> Bitte achtet immer darauf dass der Reifen im Hinterbau (speziell Kettenstrebe) mind. 5mm Platz links und rechts hat.
> ...


Deswegen ja auch meine Frage wer da Erfahrung hat.


fusionSupport schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Kettenstreben ab Baujahr 2006 sind ausgelegt für Bereifung 2.4".
> Bitte aber im Einzelfall immer eine Kollisionskontrolle machen und die 2x5mm Reserve beachten.
> 
> Gruss aus Rodgau!
> Tobias


die 5 mm sind schon ganz schön knapp.
der Fat Albert z.b. neigt dazu kleine Steine seitlich im Profil einzuklemmen. 
das wirkt auf Dauer wie ne Metallsäge.
ich hab die Kettenstreben im Bereich des Reifens mit einem Stück Schlauch umwickelt. So sind die Kettenstreben ganz gut geschützt.

Passt die 06-er kettenstrebe in einen 05-er Freak Rahmen?
Ich hab letztes Jahr aber schon eine neue Strebe bekommen (bekanntes Problem) bei der ist die Reifenfreihet auf jeden Fall nicht besser geworden.


----------



## bikulus (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo
bei meinem 06er paßt der 2.4er Advantage noch gut rein und der baut sehr breit und auch noch recht hoch
Bikulus


----------



## Brausa (16. Januar 2008)

Das verwendete Laufrad spielt auch noch eine Rolle, da die Felge durchaus mal 1-2mm weiter links oder rechts stehen kann. Für den alten Hinterbau (mit der massiven Dämpferanlenkung sind aber 2,4" bei Schwalbe, also 62mm schon grenzwertig)....

Edit: Bikulus z.B. hat lt. Fotos einen neueren Hinterbau als mein 06er Freak.


----------



## derpedda (17. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem 07er RAhmen passt auch ein 2.7er Maxxis HigRoller auf einer DT 5.1 rein  





Natürlich hab ich NICHT nagemessen ob da noch 5mm platz sind  
War nur mal ein versuch


----------



## fusionSupport (17. Januar 2008)

Gut bemerkt! Der Fat Albert ist ein echter Sammler  

Zum Thema Freak Hinterbau Bj.2005:
Die Kettenstrebe und die Sitzstrebe sind wegen der anderen Hebellängen und der sich daraus ergebenden Übersetzungsverhältnisse anders.

Wer in einem Freak 2005 oder älter Reifen mit 2.4" fahren will muss sowohl Kettenstrebe als auch Sitzstrebe tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (17. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Wer in einem Freak 2005 oder älter Reifen mit 2.4" fahren will muss sowohl Kettenstrebe als auch Sitzstrebe tauschen!



Was hat das für einen Einfluss auf die Kinematik? 
(Bin mit meinem Fox RP.. immer noch nicht zufrieden und weiss nicht so recht was ich machen soll)


----------



## pisskopp (17. Januar 2008)

ähhh... ich hab neu neue kettenstrebe bekommen (breiter) aber sitzstrebe blieb gleich, schlimm?


----------



## Manni (17. Januar 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ähhh... ich hab neu neue kettenstrebe bekommen (breiter) aber sitzstrebe blieb gleich, schlimm?



So gings mir auch  
Wahrscheinlich aber nicht so schlimm (ungefährlich), da der Hinterbau ja schließlich noch zusammenpasst


----------



## fusionSupport (17. Januar 2008)

Missverständniss!!!  

Die aktuelle Kettenstrebe für 2.4er Reifen passt in alle Baujahre des Freak!
 

Schön dass wir drüber gesprochen haben


----------



## bikulus (17. Januar 2008)

olivier schrieb:


> Was hat das für einen Einfluss auf die Kinematik?
> (Bin mit meinem Fox RP.. immer noch nicht zufrieden und weiss nicht so recht was ich machen soll)



was paßt die denn an deinem Dämpfer nicht?
Bikulus


----------



## olivier (17. Januar 2008)

Wie im anderen Thread schon ausführlich geschrieben wurde ist er zu wenig progressiv für den Hinterbau. Das heisst, dass ich ihn entweder extrem hart pumpen muss oder er durchschlägt. Um das Material zu schonen hat er im Moment viel Luft drin, ist dafür aber unsensibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (17. Januar 2008)

@Bebo, das normale FREAK reicht für Dich.

ahso, die Gabel...
Verscheuern
Greetz


----------



## snorre (21. Januar 2008)

Hi Freaks,
hab an meinem Bike einen Syntace Vector Lowrider und einen Syntace Superforce. Spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken es mal mit nem VRO zu probieren. Kann ich da den Vector Lowrider weiterverwenden oder MUSS ich mir unbedingt den passenden VRO-Lenker dazu kaufen? Wär schade, weil der ist ja nun auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei der Frage helfen, schließlich düsen hier ja doch ein paar Leute mit nem VRO rum.
Viele GRüße, Snorre


----------



## Brausa (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

kann man definitiv nicht! VRO und normale Teile sind in beide Richtungen nicht kompatibel (lt. Syntace Bruchgefahr). 

Ich bin wegen einem Händlerfehler (falsch zusammengebaut/ausgeliefert) mal ein paar Touren mit einem VRO Lenker im normalen Superforce Vorbau gefahren (hatte ich damals noch nicht gewusst) und es hat gehalten. Allerdings war Syntace auch richtig sauer auf den Händler, als ich am Telefon eine ähnliche Frage wie du gestellt habe...von daher würde ich die Warnung schon ernst nehmen.


----------



## snorre (21. Januar 2008)

Hmmm - verdammt (grummel).
Lohnt sich denn die ganze Investition? Weil das Set aus VRO DH inkl. X-Ray Klemmen und VRO Vector kommt ja auf stolze 160 . Wenn ich dann das Gewicht von meiner bisherigen Lenker-Vorbau-Kombination annähernd beibehalten will muss ich mir sogar den VRO Vector Carbon gönnen, was ja dann nochmal 50 Euronen mehr sind. Außerdem - wieso ist der Vector Lowrider Carbon lt. Bike-Components (http://bike-components.de/catalog/M...enker?osCsid=8598910414a786a914648e28a6bb0937) auch für VRO geeignet, obwohl er diese Ringe (gibts übrigens auch einzeln zum nachkaufen) gar nicht hat?
I am  !!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Januar 2008)

Hast Du schon mal auf der Syntace Hompage geschaut? Manche lenker sind für beide Vorbauten zugelassen. Kommt auf den Durchmesser und die Wandstärke im Klemmbereich an. 
Das VRO- System ist schon geil. Für normale Touren lang nach vorn. Für technische Abfahrten die Klemmen hochgedreht und es passt sehr gut.
Die ECO- Klemmen sind übrigens ein Stück länger. damit kann man den Verstellbereich voch etwas vergrößern.


----------



## bikulus (22. Januar 2008)

Freak Team 2008
hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wo die genauen Unterschiede zum Freak 2006 sind, ich meine Geometrie Sitzposition.
Meine Freundin würde ev das gute Teil (eloxiert) nehmen, wäre vom Gewicht ideal für sie. Wenns da keine Unterschiede gibt, dann brauchen wir auch keine Probefahrt, das wär super 

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## fusionSupport (22. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Schau einfach mal in den Katalog 2008 unter
http://www.fusionbikes.de/service/preislisteundausstattungsliste/

Da kannst Du die Geometrieangaben sehen.
Das Freak Team unterscheidet sich sehr deutlich vom Freak!

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## derpedda (22. Januar 2008)

leider ohne angaben der Tretlagerhöhe


----------



## thomlau (22. Januar 2008)

Hi Snorre,

die Ausgabe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich fahre die Kombi mit den Eco-Clumps und ´nem 1.5 reduziert auf 1 1/8. Absolut Hammerhart!!! Steif , variabel und edel!!!! Schau`mal im Ebay nach. MAnchmal gibt`s dort echte Schnapper bei Händlern mit Rechnung.
Kombi kannst Du Dir bei meinen Foto`s anschauen.

Viel Spaß und Gruß
                       thomlau


----------



## metalorch (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
will mir mal eine neue Bremsanlage gönnen, da ich mir ein wenig mehr Biss wünsche. Hab derzeit Magura Louise in einer 180/160er-Kombi an meinem 2006er Freak. Für die Gabel hab ich das Machbare schon abgecheckt bzw. im Handbuch gefunden, nur bezüglich des Rahmens hab ich eine Frage an Euch: Gibt es für den Freak-Rahmen eine Höchstgrenze für den Bremsscheibendurchmesser? Will ja nicht, dass irgendwas zu Bruch geht. Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Metaloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (23. Januar 2008)

metalorch schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Freak-Rahmen eine Höchstgrenze für den Bremsscheibendurchmesser? Will ja nicht, dass irgendwas zu Bruch geht. Danke im Voraus!
> 
> Gruß
> Metaloch


hi metaloch, tobi hat im anderen tread was von 180mm im 05`er freak als max. angegeben. denk mir, für das 06`er freak dito...


----------



## thomlau (23. Januar 2008)

Servus Metalorch,

der Bremsscheibendurchmesser beträgt laut Fusion beim Freak maximal 185mm.
Ich fahre die Hayes Nine in 203/160 und spekuliere momentan auf die Code5 in 
203/185 . Denke das wäre das Optimum!! 
Lieber zuviel Power, als zu wenig!!!! 

Kannst ja mal posten,für was Du Dich entschieden hast.

Gruss 
    thomlau


----------



## bikulus (23. Januar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schau einfach mal in den Katalog 2008 unter
> http://www.fusionbikes.de/service/preislisteundausstattungsliste/
> ...



Hallo Tobias
sind die Geometriedaten von Freak und Freak Team identisch? Finde in Eurem Katalog nur eine Übersicht? Hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass in 2008 3 Freak Versionen verfügbar, Freak, Freak Team und Freak Extreme oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Danke Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo "Thomlau" und "derfreaker",
danke für Eure Antworten - echt super! Schade, hatte mit 'ner Avid Juicy 5 in 203/203er-Kombi geliebäugelt - hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei einem Enduro wie beim Freak bei 185 mm Schluss ist. Was soll's, ich hol mir jetzt 'ne Juicy 5 in 203/185. Ich denke mal, solide Bremse mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.  Oder habt ihr einen anderen heißen Tipp? 

Gruß


----------



## sasch12 (24. Januar 2008)

@metalorch
hab bis jetzt zwar nur n Raid aber bin seither auch mit der Juicy 5 in 203/185
unterwegs gewesen, ich find die Bremse absolut genial und eigentlich auch völlig ausreichend... eigentlich   
ich bekomm jetzt auch ne Code 5 und seh's wie Thomlau:
lieber zu viel Power, als zu wenig...


----------



## derfreaker (24. Januar 2008)

hi metalorch, siehe tomlau und sasch12: code oder evtl. auch formula oro k24
mit mächtig DICKEN scheiben. hier ist bigger better...


----------



## Anbipa (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bikulus,
hier ist der link zur den Geodaten:http://www.fusionbikes.de/dokumente/fusion%20Katalog%202008%20deutsch.pdf

Das Freak hat einen Lenkwinkel 68°und Sitzwinkel von 73°und 164mm Federweg
das Freak EX 66,2° und 74°und 170mm Federweg und Team 66,8° und 74° 162mm.
Grüße Andy


----------



## bikulus (24. Januar 2008)

HI Andy
danke nochmal, jetzt hab ichs gesehn, war wohl ein wenig blind 
Ok das Team hat dann den größeren Radstand was fürs bergab sicherlich besser ist, das Freak ist vermutlich das wendigere Teil?
Hat sich denn die Kinematik hinten verändert, sprich ist der Hinterbau megr progressiv geworden?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (25. Januar 2008)

sasch12 schrieb:


> @metalorch
> hab bis jetzt zwar nur n Raid aber bin seither auch mit der Juicy 5 in 203/185
> unterwegs gewesen, ich find die Bremse absolut genial und eigentlich auch völlig ausreichend... eigentlich
> ich bekomm jetzt auch ne Code 5 und seh's wie Thomlau:
> lieber zu viel Power, als zu wenig...



Hallo sasch12,
was heißt hier "bloß ein Raid"? Hatte früher eins und es war ja wirklich ein gutes Bike, das auch eher für ruppigere Touren konzipiert ist und nicht nur für Waldautobahnaction wie manches Leichtbaufully. Da ist 'ne gute Bremse wichtig. Hab mir ja noch keine neuen Bremsen gekauft - was sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Juicy und der Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (25. Januar 2008)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo sasch12,
> was heißt hier "bloß ein Raid"? Hatte früher eins und es war ja wirklich ein gutes Bike, das auch eher für ruppigere Touren konzipiert ist und nicht nur für Waldautobahnaction wie manches Leichtbaufully. Da ist 'ne gute Bremse wichtig. Hab mir ja noch keine neuen Bremsen gekauft - was sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Juicy und der Code?



meint doch nur, weil's der "Freak-Thread" ist und ich mich da ganz frech einmisch   
so'n Freak wird aber dieses Jahr evtl. auch noch dazu kommen...
über's Raid lass ich auch nix kommen, find ich ein absolut geniales Rad !
davor hatte ich ein Rocky aber da sind wirklich andere Welten...
muß auch mal ein Riesenkompliment an Fusion und natürlich Bodo machen  

zur Code kann ich Dir aber noch nix sagen, hab sie grad erst heut bekommen,
macht aber schon nen richtig geilen Eindruck


----------



## Anbipa (25. Januar 2008)

Mal was anderes,

bei mir im Geschäft fahren mittlerweile einige im Freak eine
Maverick Speedball mit und ohne Fernbedienung.

Die Aussage der Kunde so wie meine Erfahrungen einfach nur gut.
Beim Bike Attack in der Lenzerheide fand ich sie genial.

Welche Erfahrungen habet ihr gemacht?

Euer Andy


----------



## thomlau (25. Januar 2008)

@metalorch,

die Code u. Code5 haben 4 Bremskolben, die Juicy-Familie 3-7 dagegen nur 2 Kolben. Daraus ergibt sich eine brachiale Bremspower die wie ein Wurfanker wirkt. Ich denke, daß bei der Code (5) sogar 185/185 ausreichend sind. Alternativ käme für mich nur noch die Formula K18 oder 24 in Frage. Wobei der Unterschied hier auch lediglich bei der Druckpunkteinstellung liegt. Die K24 hat wie die Code am Bremshebel eine Einstellschraube um während der Fahrt den Druckpunkt einstellen zu Können. Bei der Avid Code ist der Bremshebel zusätzlich noch Industrie gelagert. Drückt auf`s Gewicht und vor allem auf den Geldbeutel.

Schöne Grüße
                thomlau


----------



## derfreaker (25. Januar 2008)

@metalorch: keine schraube, ist eher ein drehschieber/regler bei der k24.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Januar 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> @metalorch: keine schraube, ist eher ein drehschieber/regler bei der k24.


Und kannste für 10  pro Stück bei jeder K18 nachrüsten.

Juicy, Formula K..., Juli usw. sind im Gegesatz zur Code,  Hope Mono M4/M6 oder Gustav M eine völlig andere Liga.
Code/Gustel/Hope sind einfach Brachialbremsen mit wesentlich höherem Gewicht. Obs denn sein muß ist die Frage. Bei schwerem Downhill haben die Bremsen schon Ihre Berechtigung. Idiotensicher sind die aber auch nicht.
Ich krieg auch bei einem Porsche GT3 mit Carbonbremsen bergab die Bremsen zum Kochen wenn ich ohne Hirn einen Pass runterbremse.


----------



## Schreiner (26. Januar 2008)

Hey andy

ich hab mir die speedball jetzt mal angeschaut, denke bei uns hier mit dem ständigen auf und ab ist das ne ganz angenehme sache.
Ach ja, die joplin von crank brothers ist baugleich oder?

Mal schauen wan das budget wieder ja sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2008)

mhm wie wärs mit na gravity dropper, macht 4§ statt 3 bei der maveric  

p.s. mit dem schalter am lenker ists nochmal besser


----------



## ibislover (26. Januar 2008)

beim flachen winkel des sitzrohrs am freak reicht die 3" wohl voll aus.
war zumindest am enduro bei mir so. der sattel kommt dadurch gut nach vorne sobald man ihn absenkt und er ist aus dem weg.


----------



## metalorch (27. Januar 2008)

Hi "Thomlau", "derfreaker", "freizeitbiker",
ich glaube, ich werde es bei einer Juicy 5 (203/180) belassen. Bin ein Freund von Touren mit möglichst viel Trailanteil und sonstigen kernigen Einlagen. Bin jedoch kein Freerider oder Downhiller (da wäre das Freak wahrscheinlich auch nicht sonderlich begeistert von) und da reicht diese Bremse meines Erachtens völlig aus. Hab ein Angebot für eine neue Juicy 5 Modell 2008 VR+HR für insgesamt 170 Euro inkl. Versand. Ist das O.K.? 
Gruß metalorch


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Januar 2008)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hi "Thomlau", "derfreaker", "freizeitbiker",
> ich glaube, ich werde es bei einer Juicy 5 (203/180) belassen. Bin ein Freund von Touren mit möglichst viel Trailanteil und sonstigen kernigen Einlagen. Bin jedoch kein Freerider oder Downhiller (da wäre das Freak wahrscheinlich auch nicht sonderlich begeistert von) und da reicht diese Bremse meines Erachtens völlig aus. Hab ein Angebot für eine neue Juicy 5 Modell 2008 VR+HR für insgesamt 170 Euro inkl. Versand. Ist das O.K.?
> Gruß metalorch


Der Preis ist Top. Komplett mit Scheiben Adapter, Bremsbelägen?
Aber ob das zur Luise ne Verbesserung ist weiß ich nicht. Na ja 2 neue Scheiben incl. Adapter, da bist Du bei deiner Magura warscheinlich auch schon nen Batzen los.
Kriegst Du die Juicy 7 auch so günstig ? Die sollte so 30  je Stück mehr kosten. 
Bei der 2007-er Juicy 5 mußte man die Nemerkolben (im Bremssattel) gut pflegen. Die neigten häufig dazu festzugehen. Regelmäßig mal nen Spritzer Bremsflüssigkeit von außen auf die Kolben und ein paarmal ca 5 mm rauspumpen und wieder reindrücken und die ganze Fuhre bleibt gut in Schuß. Den Service kriegt meine ORO auch regelmäßig.


----------



## metalorch (27. Januar 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der Preis ist Top. Komplett mit Scheiben Adapter, Bremsbelägen?
> Aber ob das zur Luise ne Verbesserung ist weiß ich nicht. Na ja 2 neue Scheiben incl. Adapter, da bist Du bei deiner Magura warscheinlich auch schon nen Batzen los.
> Kriegst Du die Juicy 7 auch so günstig ? Die sollte so 30  je Stück mehr kosten.
> Bei der 2007-er Juicy 5 mußte man die Nemerkolben (im Bremssattel) gut pflegen. Die neigten häufig dazu festzugehen. Regelmäßig mal nen Spritzer Bremsflüssigkeit von außen auf die Kolben und ein paarmal ca 5 mm rauspumpen und wieder reindrücken und die ganze Fuhre bleibt gut in Schuß. Den Service kriegt meine ORO auch regelmäßig.




Hallo,
nein, tut mir leid. Für die Juicy 7 hatte ich kein Angebot. Hab jetzt mal bei Ebay geschaut und mir 'nen Satz 2008er Juicy 5 (neu) komplett für 121 Euronen geschossen. Danke für den Pflegetipp!


----------



## Anbipa (28. Januar 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hey andy
> 
> ich hab mir die speedball jetzt mal angeschaut, denke bei uns hier mit dem ständigen auf und ab ist das ne ganz angenehme sache.
> Ach ja, die joplin von crank brothers ist baugleich oder?
> ...



Hallo chris,
die Stütze ist die baugleiche.
crank brohters hat das patent gekauft incl.der Fertigung.
Andy


----------



## cdF600 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freak-Fans!
Was darf denn ein 2006'er Freak als Neurad noch kosten?
Könnte ein Ausstellungsrad bekommen.
Eine genaue Teileliste habe ich nicht. Was ich mir bei einer Kurzbesichtigung merken konnte war:

Fusion Freak in rot-weiß (sehr schön!)
Gabel : Pike 409 U-Turn mit Pop-Lock-Hebel, Steckachse (95-140mm)
Schaltwerk: SRam X7 mit Triggern
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel: Truvativ (welche genau weiß ich nicht)
Bremse: Hayes-Scheibenbremse (HFX9 ?)
Dämpfer: Fox   
Naben: hinten XT, vorne Fusion (?)
Felgen: Sun (Aufschrift SOS, gibt es die?)
Reifen: Nobby Nic in 2,4
Lenker: Husselfelt

Neupreis des Rades war wohl mal 2999,-  (was wohl auch so hinkommt!)

Kann das preislich gar nicht einordnen. Der Händler möchte von mir einen
Preisvorschlag hören um in die Verhandlung einzusteigen.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Februar 2008)

2000.-


----------



## bikulus (4. Februar 2008)

HAllo
würd mal nach 1800,- fragen
Die SOS LR sind gut und haltbar.
Mußt dich halt wirklich fragen, ob dir 140mm vorn reichen, hatte ich auch zu Beginn, aber so ist das Bike echt super wendig und handlich.
Bikulus


----------



## kubikjch (4. Februar 2008)

1800,-wäre schon gut, aber ich denke nicht, das es dafür weggeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (4. Februar 2008)

1800,- klingt ja eigentlich gut.

Was hat das Bike denn hinten für einen Federweg?
Prinzipiell würden mir 140mm locker reichen.

Was wären denn die Komponenten die als erstes zu tauschen wären?
Die Bremsen? Abgesehen davon dass die so gar nicht ins Farbbild des Bikes passen. (aber wenn die gut sind wäre das auch nicht ausschlaggebend)

Die Schaltkomponenten passen imho nicht an ein 3000,--Bike, aber für 1800  könnte man darüber hinwegsehen. Die zu tauschen ist ja jetzt auch nicht der ganz große Akt.
Was wird denn das Bike so ungefähr wiegen? Über 15kg?


----------



## bikulus (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo
also hintes hast so 155mm Federweg und sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten. Tauschen mußt auf Anhieb nix solange deine Ansprüche nicht wachsen 
Die Schalthebel sind net der Hit aber wie schon gesagt auch kein Problem zum tauschen
Gewicht ohne Pedale sollte so beo 15kg liegen max 15,5kg

Wühl dich doch mal durch den Freak Thread, da kreigts nen haufgen gute Infos.
Bleibt halt die Frage, ob da Bike das ist was du auch brauchst, kannst ne Probefahrt machen? Achte auf die Sattelstütze, die fährt bei langer Beinlänge weit raus
Gruß


----------



## derfreaker (4. Februar 2008)

hallo, wenn du touren bikst mit ein paar enduro-einsätzen, ist das freak genau richtig.Wenn du keine heftigen sprünge über, sagen wir mal 1 m in flache, machst sind die teile soweit in ordnung. denke auch, dass das gute stück so 15,5 bis 15,8 mit pedalen wiegt. husselfet (mit 2 fach?) ist gut. kefü anbringen ist easy. irgendwann mal ein gabeltausch mit ner 160mm forke im angebot und das passt dann alles. verschleissteile wie schaltwerk und reifen nach und nach austauschen.


----------



## cdF600 (4. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!
Ihr seid echt fix hier!


----------



## metalorch (4. Februar 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hallo Freak-Fans!
> Was darf denn ein 2006'er Freak als Neurad noch kosten?
> Könnte ein Ausstellungsrad bekommen.
> Eine genaue Teileliste habe ich nicht. Was ich mir bei einer Kurzbesichtigung merken konnte war:
> ...



Hallo,
lass die Pike gegen eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg austauschen. Das Freak 2006 ist vom Rahmenpotential (152 mm FW) her viel zu schade, um es an eine Gabel mit 140 mm zu verschleudern. Auch Sram X.7 ist nicht standesgemäß obwohl funktionell. Wenn der Händler auf dieser Ausstattung beharren sollte: Höchstgrenze 1600 - 1700 Euro. Ansonsten lieber z. B. einen Ausstellungsrahmen holen und selbst ausstatten.


----------



## kubikjch (5. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Pike harmoniert spitze mit dem Freak Rahmen, von verschleudern kann da wohl keine Rede sein


----------



## metalorch (6. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pike harmoniert spitze mit dem Freak Rahmen, von verschleudern kann da wohl keine Rede sein



Bitte nicht so empfindlich sein  - will die Pike doch nicht schlechtmachen. Aber selbst das Raid hat (wie ich glaube) heute doch schon 140 mm FW vorn. Warum dann das Freak nicht mit mehr FW ausstatten, zumal der Rahmen das bequem hergibt?


----------



## fivepole (6. Februar 2008)

metalorch schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so empfindlich sein  - will die Pike doch nicht schlechtmachen. Aber selbst das Raid hat (wie ich glaube) heute doch schon 140 mm FW vorn. Warum dann das Freak nicht mit mehr FW ausstatten, zumal der Rahmen das bequem hergibt?



Warum extra Geld ausgeben für +10mm mehr Federweg?

Ich fahr an meinem (05er) ebenfalls die Pike (454 Air) und da kommt mir nix anderes mehr rein. Leicht, steif, superb und ein schön agiler Lenkwinkel.


----------



## kubikjch (6. Februar 2008)

So war das auch nicht gemeint, nur fahren bei uns mehrere Freaks in der Gruppe und ich finde die Pike steht den 160mm Forken in nichts nach.
Und wenn er das Rad zu einem guten Preis bekommt, kann er bedenkenlos zuschlagen.
Denn die Grenzen in der Ausstattung liegen schon  ziemlich hoch.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (6. Februar 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Denn die Grenzen in der Ausstattung liegen schon  ziemlich hoch.



Im Sinne von "Gebrauchstüchtig" und "Hält" ja, aber nicht im Sinne von "Leicht"
Da würde schon einiges gehen. -Kann man für weitere Verhandlungen nehmen. Manchmal geht im Preis nicht immer viel aber bei Anbauteilen.

Was ich als Tausch empfehle:

NobbyNic<->Fat Albert/BigBetty
Sattel auf das Modell, was einem liegt.
Bremsen auf aktuelle Formula the one o. ä.


----------



## metalorch (8. Februar 2008)

fivepole schrieb:


> Warum extra Geld ausgeben für +10mm mehr Federweg?
> 
> Ich fahr an meinem (05er) ebenfalls die Pike (454 Air) und da kommt mir nix anderes mehr rein. Leicht, steif, superb und ein schön agiler Lenkwinkel.



O.K., soweit zum Thema Gabel. Soll halt jeder so machen, wie's ihm passt. Wie sieht's aus cdF600 - hast Du das Rad jetzt gekauft bzw. hat der Händler Dir ein Angebot gemacht?


----------



## cdF600 (11. Februar 2008)

Servus!

Ich muß da heute sowieso nochmals hin, wg einer anderen Sache.
Eigentlich habe ich gar keinen Radkauf geplant, aber das Bike sieht spitze aus (lässt einen schon ins grübeln kommen ). Wäre eigentlich genau das was mir gefallen könnte. Entweder es wird das, oder ich verschiebe den Kauf eines Fullies. War eigentlich eh erst nächstes Jahr geplant. Werde berichten!


----------



## bikulus (13. Februar 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI Andy
> danke nochmal, jetzt hab ichs gesehn, war wohl ein wenig blind
> Ok das Team hat dann den größeren Radstand was fürs bergab sicherlich besser ist, das Freak ist vermutlich das wendigere Teil?
> Hat sich denn die Kinematik hinten verändert, sprich ist der Hinterbau megr progressiv geworden?
> ...



Hallo Andy oder auch andere Freaker

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Team? Ideal wäre ein Vergleich zum Team. Bin zuminest gestern mal Probe gerollt und ein paar Stufen runter, fühlte sich gestreckter an, aber der Vorbau war auch rel lang. Macht sich der längere Radstand im der Wendigkeit bemerkbar? Wenn ich den Text in der bike Test richtig interpretiere könnte das sein, ist aber vielleicht auch nur Gewöhnung!?
Danke schon mal für Input
Bikulus


----------



## j-man (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

falls hier jemand seinen Freak-Rahmen verkaufen möchte, freue ich mich über eine PM.

Bin 1,80 m, 83 Schrittl., der Rahmen müsste dazu passen...

Gruß u. Danke


----------



## sasch12 (15. Februar 2008)

@j-man
im Marktbereich ist doch grad noch einer zum verkaufen... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93571&sort=1&cat=45&page=4
und der sollte doch eigentlich für Deine Größe passen    
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (15. Februar 2008)

@ sasch hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber um ehrlich zu sein, den finde ich ein wenig hässlich


----------



## pisskopp (15. Februar 2008)

Nö isch geile Farbe...


----------



## derpedda (15. Februar 2008)

Coole Farbe guter Preis 

Vor einem Jahr hätt ich den Rahmen genommen


----------



## j-man (15. Februar 2008)

ich seh' schon, hier im Freak-Thread bin ich mit Kritik am Styling von Freak-Rahmen schlecht aufgehoben.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Februar 2008)

lieber rot weiss....Kotz


----------



## sasch12 (15. Februar 2008)

individuell nennt sich das wohl eher    
wenn der Rahmen in L wär, hätt ich ihn selbst schon genommen, bin dafür leider etwas zu lang gewachsen   
weiß ja nicht was dafür "anlegen" willst, bei S-Tec haben sie wohl auch noch Freak-Rahmen für nen super Preis...


----------



## pisskopp (17. Februar 2008)

gar kein Stil ist auch Stil


----------



## cdF600 (18. Februar 2008)

So!
Ich habe das Freak genommen. 
Die Schaltung wurde noch gegen eine X9 + Schalthebel getauscht.
Beim ersten Service bekomme ich noch die Schwinge 
ausgetauscht (Umbau kostenlos).
Danke Tobias! Toller Support! 

Ich bin begeistert. Das Rad funktioniert spitze. Bergab sowieso ein Traum.
Uphill ebenfalls. Der Hinterbau wippt selbst im Wiegetritt kaum. 
Die erste Ausfahrt hat mir ein Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht gemeißelt.
Da kann man es so richtig krachen lassen! 


Hatte leider bisher nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Fullies, aber zu dem Felt Virtue Two, dessen Hinterbau in Tests immer gelobt wird,das ich letzten Sommer einmal ausgiebig testen konnte, kein Vergleich. Das Ding wippte wie verrückt und ließ mich generell an Fullies zweifeln. 


Grüße, und Danke für die tolle Beratung.

Bild wird noch nachgeliefert!


----------



## Schreiner (18. Februar 2008)

Kurz zur Maverick von der Andy auf der letzten oder vorletzten Seite geredet hat.

Am neuen Freak habe ich jetzt die Maverick, da ich bei größe M ansonsten eine Teleskopstütze gebraucht hätte habe ich mir die Vario Stütze montiert.
Gestern erste Ausfahrt, wegen knie op leider nur Straße und die ein oder andere Treppe. 
Muss sagen ist einfach geil, nen absatz sehen, sattel in 1 sek runter, drüber und in 1 sekunde den sattel wieder hoch und sofort wieder weitertreten ohne anzuhalten.


----------



## fusionSupport (18. Februar 2008)

Freut mich dass Du happy bist cdf!
Aber bitte in allen Bewertungen fair bleiben:
Mit unserem Hinterbau kann eben keiner mithalten   

War am WoE selbst mal wieder mit nem Freak - allerdings "Team" unterwegs und hab mal meinen Haustrail ("Victoriatrail") im Taunus abgeklappert...
Spassfaktor 100%
Nebenwirkung:   Dauergrinsen - hält hoffentlich bis zum nächsten WoE.

Ich versuche selbst immer wieder spasseshalber den Hinterbau zum wippen zu bringen; einbeinig eingeklickt, hüpfend etc... 
Da wippt nix - es sei denn es kommt ein Kieselchen in den Weg  

@Schreiner: Dein Freak Ex schaut aufgebaut noch besser aus als solo  Wirklich hübsch!
Viel Spass damit! 

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche!
Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (18. Februar 2008)

Welchen Dämpfer und welches SET-UP?

@Schreiner, lass mal bitte ab und zu von dem Teil hören (wegen Langzeittest)
Merci


----------



## fusionSupport (18. Februar 2008)

@pisskopp:
Der Monarch - allerdings der 4.2er.
Sag gemütlich - rund 33%.
Dürfte mit dem 2.1er genauso gehen.
Plattform war durchgehend abgeschaltet.

WILL WIEDER LOS!

 
Gruss!


----------



## bikulus (18. Februar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Freut mich dass Du happy bist cdf!
> Aber bitte in allen Bewertungen fair bleiben:
> Mit unserem Hinterbau kann eben keiner mithalten
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobias
Neid, dass man einfach so verschiedene Fusion testen kann. Wie würdest du denn die Unterschiede sehen zwischen Freak und Freak Team sehen, z.B. Handling, Wendigkeit, bergauf und bergab. Welches Model für welchen Zweck bze Schwerpunkt?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## bikulus (18. Februar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> @pisskopp:
> Der Monarch - allerdings der 4.2er.
> Sag gemütlich - rund 33%.
> Dürfte mit dem 2.1er genauso gehen.
> ...



Welche Federcharakteristik hat denn der Monarch, eher progressiv?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## fusionSupport (19. Februar 2008)

Freak oder Freak Team:
Das Freak ist im Oberrohr und im Radstand deutlich kürzer - klassische Enduro-Sitzposition - und wird von uns auch serienmäsig mit einem wirklich kurzen Vorbau (40/50mm) ausgeliefert. Toll für technische Trails, sehr wendig und verspielt. Aber für meine Nutzung (meist WAB kraftsparend hoch und Trails runter - muss Freundinkompaktibel sein) ist das Freak Team die optimale Variante. Mit einem 90mm Vorbau und dem 12mm längeren Oberrohr kann man auch längere Anstiege easy und entspannt hochkurbeln ohne zu sehr auf die Sattelspitze rutschen zu müssen. Trotzdem ist das Bike immernoch ein Trailräuber und verlangt stets mehr Speed - fusion eben  

In den Bikepark komme ich nur noch sehr selten und dann würde ich eher das Freak Ex oder ähnliches nehmen   Was einen alten Mann eben so die mittelschweren Strecken mit Anstand runterbringt.
Die Stunts überlasse ich euch  

Zur Charakteristik vom Monarch kann ich sagen dass die Muster letztes Jahr, nach Bodos Ansicht, das Beste waren was je in dieser Klasse verfügbar war.
Die jetzt verbauten Dämpfer (2.1 wie 4.2) leiden noch unter einer gewissen Serienstreuung - manche geben den vollen Federweg nicht in jeder Situation her ("High-Speed-Druckstufe")- die allermeisten jedoch sind leicht progressiv und sprechen sehr sensibel an. 
Dem 4.2er kann man noch weniger Druck geben, mit mehr SAG ein sehr feinfühliges Setup einstellen und im Fall des Falles mit der Plattform etwas nachregulieren; dem 2.1er fehlt diese Möglichkeit. Ist aber echt eine Kleinigkeit. Auch der 2.1er funktioniert klasse und wippen ist ohnehin ein unbekanntes Problem beim Float Link.
Die Verstellbreite der Zugstufe ist etwas komisch. Ich musste die Zugstufe fast völlig rausdrehen und frage mich dann immer wer soviel Dämpfung braucht - kann aber auch daran liegen dass die Lager sich noch ein wenig einlaufen müssen.

Noch 4 Tage bis zum WoE  

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## Skunkworks (19. Februar 2008)

@Tobi: Fährst du Sattelüberhöhung im Bergaufbetrieb? Wie viel?
SW


----------



## fusionSupport (19. Februar 2008)

Jep - hab`s extra für Dich ausgemessen: 7cm Überhöhung!
Bin jetzt CC-Fahrer


----------



## Skunkworks (19. Februar 2008)

Danke, 7cm sind schon ne Menge bei der Geo...hast du einen M-Rahmen?


----------



## fusionSupport (19. Februar 2008)

Oui! Fahre das Raid Team in L und das Freak Team in M; 
bin 1,81 gross mit SL 84cm,... schlank (73kg),  blond, blauäugig - 
aber schon vergeben  

Die 7cm sind das Maximum was ich ausziehe um bergan uns im Flachen Gas geben zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (19. Februar 2008)

6 cm hab ich beim freak ex aber auch, will ja meine beine lang machen um den berg hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Skunkworks (19. Februar 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Oui! Fahre das Raid Team in L und das Freak Team in M;
> bin 1,81 gross mit SL 84cm,... schlank (73kg),  blond, blauäugig -
> aber schon vergeben
> 
> Die 7cm sind das Maximum was ich ausziehe um bergan uns im Flachen Gas geben zu können.



Nix für ungut; und selbst wenn ich drauf stehen würde, ist das Freak neben dran reizvoller. 
Wie auch immer, wir sollten mal eine Victoriatrail Testsession machen...


----------



## Hans (2. März 2008)

Hallo,

was wiegt das Freak und das Freak Team in der Größe S ? Falls möglich ohne Dämpfer .

Danke und schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Schepperbeppo (10. März 2008)

Hallo Freakgemeinde!
Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Freak 06.
Beim Aufbau des Radls bin ich auf einige Probleme gestossen.
1. Der Zug für den Umwerfer geht auf dem kleinsten Ritzel verdammt knapp an der Schwinge vorbei; muss ich einen unter dem Tretlager und der E-Type Halterung einen Spacer verbauen??
2. Mit meinem Fox Float stösst der Umwerfer (XT 08 Fd-M 770  Topswing Etype, kann aber umgelenkt werden, ich glaub alle neuen sind Dualfähig) bei vollem Einfedern auf  die Kettenstrebe (wenn der Umwerfer auf der Stellung kleines Kettenblatt ist. 
Habe den Umwerfer mit diesem ovalen Dingens schon nach oben gestellt.
- passt der Umwerfer nicht, liegts an der Rahmengröße oder habe ich brainwurst?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem ohne Fotos, da ich das Rad gerade nicht da habe.
Merci und Grüße freedolin


----------



## Schepperbeppo (12. März 2008)

Ohne ungeduldig wirken zu wollen, hat keiner ein Freak in Größe M (am besten BJ06)???
Bitte schaut mal nach ob bei euch der Umwerfer auch die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern berührt.(mit Umwerfer auf kleinstem Blatt)
Fusionsupport, habt ihr noch nie von dem Problem gehört?
Wär super wenn mir einer helfen könnte, weil das echt tierisch nervt!
Gruß, Freedolin


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. März 2008)

ich hab so einen Rahmen, mit XT Umwerfer.
Mir ist das noch nicht aufgefallen. Muß ich mir mal näher aunschauen.
Hast Du den Dämpfe auch in der richtigen Einbaulänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (12. März 2008)

Einbaulänge passt, (Fox - Float R - 57mm Hub). Mich würde halt interessieren, ob es Unterschiede in der Käfiglänge der unterschiedlichen Umwerfertypen/-Baujahre gibt oder ob man das einfach als kleines Manko hinnehmen muss. Nicht dass man auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt dauernd den vollen Federweg nützen würde, aber wer strebt nicht an seinem Radl nach Perfektion ?
Grüße Freedolin


----------



## cdF600 (13. März 2008)

Hi!
Habe auch den Rahmen in M.
Ebenfalls mit XT-Umwerfer.
Kann das so auch nicht feststellen.
Habe allerdings noch die alte Schwinge drauf. (Die neue bekomme ich demnächst)
Die neue soll eine größere Reifenbreite ermöglichen.
Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Hans (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

weil ich immer lese - neue Schwinge -

Ich hab eine 05er Freak und noch die alte Schwinge drin - werden die von Fusion grundsätzlich getausch ?

oder rüstet Ihr einfach "auf"?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. März 2008)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Einbaulänge passt, (Fox - Float R - 57mm Hub). Mich würde halt interessieren, ob es Unterschiede in der Käfiglänge der unterschiedlichen Umwerfertypen/-Baujahre gibt oder ob man das einfach als kleines Manko hinnehmen muss. Nicht dass man auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt dauernd den vollen Federweg nützen würde, aber wer strebt nicht an seinem Radl nach Perfektion ?
> Grüße Freedolin


So, ich hab bei mir nachgeschaut. Wenn ich den Dämpfer ohne Druck einfedere, dann setzt der Umwerfer so eben auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz auf. Verbiegen tut sich aber nichts. Ohne Kettenstrebenschutz wäre warscheinlich noch minimal Luft.


			
				Hans schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> weil ich immer lese - neue Schwinge -
> 
> ...


Teils Teils. Bei der Alten Schwinge wird es je nach Reifen und Felge bei 2,35'' schon eng.  Die Neue ist, (glaube ich)  breiter gebaut.
Ein paar Leute hatten da Bruch an der Schwinge. In dem Fall tauscht Fusion natürlich aus. Sonst muss man die neue Schwinge wohl bezahlen.
Aber, alte Weisheit: never touch a running System!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (13. März 2008)

@freizeitbiker&cdf600: Wisst ihr Zufällig welchen Umwerfertyp (xt 750/760/770) bzw. welches Baujahr ihr fahrt?
MfG Freedolin


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. März 2008)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> @freizeitbiker&cdf600: Wisst ihr Zufällig welchen Umwerfertyp (xt 750/760/770) bzw. welches Baujahr ihr fahrt?
> MfG Freedolin


XT aus der Serie 2004 - 2007


----------



## Toni Montana (15. März 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Durchmesser oder Umfang vom Unterrohr ist?


----------



## bikulus (15. März 2008)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Durchmesser oder Umfang vom Unterrohr ist?



61,2mm, wozu brauchst denn den?


----------



## Toni Montana (15. März 2008)

Hab mir heute einen Montageständer bei Penny Gekauft und wollt nur wissen ob das Freak da passt


----------



## ac-aachen (16. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich komm direkt zur Sache!

Fahre ein Freak mit ner Magura Wotan Gabel. Jetzt würde ich gern Eure Vorschläge und wenn vorhanden Erfahrungen über einen geeigneten Dämfer erlangen, den ich in das Freak passend zur Gabel einbauen kann.


Ich danke Euch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (16. März 2008)

@ac-aachen
kann Dir leider keine Antwort geben, eher ne neue Frage... 
wie bist denn mit der Wotan zufrieden und wie lange hast die schon ?
über diese Gabel hört man leider total wenig aber dafür auch nix negatives   
gruß sasch


----------



## MB-Locke (16. März 2008)

@Toni:

Da du mit dem Montageständer nicht den Rahmen direkt klemmst (klemmen sollst! ->Dellen) sondern an der Sattelstütze, würde ich da sagen, solltest du keine Probleme zu erwarten haben. 

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## Toni Montana (16. März 2008)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> @Toni:
> 
> Da du mit dem Montageständer nicht den Rahmen direkt klemmst (klemmen sollst! ->Dellen) sondern an der Sattelstütze, würde ich da sagen, solltest du keine Probleme zu erwarten haben.
> 
> ...



Da muß Ich den Montageständer wieder zurück nach Penny bringen!!
Der wird nämlich am Unterrohr befestigt!!!
Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## cdF600 (16. März 2008)

@ freedolin: Meiner müsste aus 2006 sein. Mit der genauen Bezeichnung kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## pisskopp (16. März 2008)

wie iss die Wotan??
Hab den Evolver ix4 und der ist sahne.
Hab auch noch nen German-A (old modell) und muss echt sagen, dass der auch gut funzt..


----------



## Anbipa (17. März 2008)

Hallo Pisskopp,
die Wotan 2008 ist ca.200g leichter und geht es besser als 2007 mit 
komp. neuer Zugstufe. Bin sie selber schon gefahren in meinem freak
einfach Klasse, habe sie auch in weiß.
Bild wird die Tage folgen.
Grüße Andy


----------



## cdF600 (17. März 2008)

So, habe jetzt das Freak seit ca. 1 Monat. Es macht mit jedem mal mehr Spaß  Aber was mir eigentlich ein bisschen Sorgen macht, ist der Dämpfer, und alles was so in seiner Gegend verbaut ist. Der liegt ja unter direktem Dauerdreckbeschuß  . Gerade zur Zeit, wo jede Ausfahrt praktisch mit einem Schlammbad endet . 
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie ihr Eueren Dämpfer und die Naheliegenden Lager schützt bzw. reinigt und pflegt. Muß ich da irgend etwas besonderes beachten?

Grüße


----------



## sasch12 (17. März 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Hallo Pisskopp,
> die Wotan 2008 ist ca.200g leichter und geht es besser als 2007 mit
> komp. neuer Zugstufe. Bin sie selber schon gefahren in meinem freak
> einfach Klasse, habe sie auch in weiß.
> ...



hey Andi...
und das als "RS-Guru"   
wie ist denn der direkte Vergleich zur Lyrik, kannst (darfst) da was sagen ?
grüsse sasch


----------



## Brausa (17. März 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Hallo Pisskopp,
> die Wotan 2008 ist ca.200g leichter und geht es besser als 2007 mit
> komp. neuer Zugstufe. Bin sie selber schon gefahren in meinem freak
> einfach Klasse, habe sie auch in weiß.
> ...



Hallo,

hast du selber gewogen? Nach Hersteller-Daten ist das Gewicht gleich. Ich glaub es waren gut 2,5kg ohne Maxle, also komplett rund 2,65kg (was für eine Luftgabel dieser Klasse recht viel ist) Da ist die 2007er doch nicht schwerer?
Wie ist denn der Vergleich zur Lyrik Coil? Ich finde die geht schon recht gut (besser als die Luftvariante).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4bike (17. März 2008)

fahr das freak seit 2005 und hab keinen dämpfer schutz. bisher alles io. aber gibts bei fusion probleme? die internet seite scheint nicht zu funktionieren....
 p.s. suche noch ein freak in M 06 07 oder 08


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. März 2008)

4bike schrieb:


> p.s. suche noch ein freak in M 06 07 oder 08


Sprech mal den Andy an. Der hat das was ziemlich gutes im Laden stehen.


----------



## ac-aachen (17. März 2008)

Hallo!

Zu der wotan: Die hat ein richtig gutes Ansprechsverhalten, super steif, alle Funtionen arbeiten einwandfrei. Sie hat alles was ne gute Enduro Gabel ausmacht!!!

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung zu der Wotan


Hat jemand Erfahrungen was man für einen Dämpfer in das Freak einbauen kann?

Sollte für Touren und für Bikeparks geeignet sein!


----------



## pisskopp (18. März 2008)

ixs4 

Hast die Wotan auch mal so richtig geprügelt? Wie lange hast du sie schon?
Danke


----------



## derfreaker (18. März 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt das Freak seit ca. 1 Monat. Es macht mit jedem mal mehr Spaß  Aber was mir eigentlich ein bisschen Sorgen macht, ist der Dämpfer, und alles was so in seiner Gegend verbaut ist. Der liegt ja unter direktem Dauerdreckbeschuß  . Gerade zur Zeit, wo jede Ausfahrt praktisch mit einem Schlammbad endet .
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie ihr Eueren Dämpfer und die Naheliegenden Lager schützt bzw. reinigt und pflegt. Muß ich da irgend etwas besonderes beachten?
> 
> Grüße


nee, nur das übliche. putzen nach jeder ausfahrt und den kolben gut schmieren. hab mir aus einem alten schockboard vor den dämpfer einen "schutz" gesetzt. funtz ganz gut und hält jetzt schon seit über einem jahr. bilder guggst du bei fotos.


----------



## Anbipa (18. März 2008)

sasch12 schrieb:


> hey Andi...
> und das als "RS-Guru"
> wie ist denn der direkte Vergleich zur Lyrik, kannst (darfst) da was sagen ?
> grÃ¼sse sasch



Hey sasch, 
ich schau auch mal Ã¼ber den Tellerrand hinaus, immer mal was neues probieren, ist meine Meinung.

Ansprechverhalten bei einer Lyric Coil finde ich super SoloAir oder 2 Step ist nicht schlecht.

FOX ist einfach super mich schrecken halt die Unterhaltskosten fÃ¼r den Sevice pro Jahr ca.110.-â¬ damit die Garantie greift.
Dies alles bei Gabeln die teurer sind alls alle anderen.

Meine Meinung!!

Pisskop:
Ja, ich habe die Gabel leztes Jahr in KÃ¼blis und beim Bikeattack gefahren hatt super funktioniert.

Sportliche GrÃ¼Ãe Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (18. März 2008)

hi Andy...
klasse Einstellung, mach weiter so


----------



## cdF600 (20. März 2008)

So, ich hoffe das sind jetzt echt die letzten Zuckungen dieses Winters.



Ab und zu macht so ein "Snowride" ja Spaß!


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2008)

Das sieht nach Spass aus   Aber wahrs. auch bei den Reifen nach ner Rutschpartie..... 

Gruss
chris


----------



## cdF600 (20. März 2008)

Das kannst Du laut sagen. Da nützt es auch nix dass Scheibenbremsen sogar bei den Bedingungen toll funzen


----------



## ac-aachen (5. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ixs4
> 
> Hast die Wotan auch mal so richtig geprügelt? Wie lange hast du sie schon?
> Danke




Selbstverständlich...Ich habe die Wontan im Bike-Park und auf Sämdliche Strecken getestet und ich finde die Gaben sehr gut!


----------



## ac-aachen (5. April 2008)

Thema: Anzugsmomente Hinerbau 

Wer kann mir die Anzugsmomente aller Schraubenverbindungen der Gelenk-Lager-Verbindungen des Hinterbaus zu kommen lassen???? 

Vom Hersteller selber und die eigenen Erfahrungswerte

Danke


----------



## Pitbulltrader (5. April 2008)

ac-aachen schrieb:


> Thema: Anzugsmomente Hinerbau
> 
> Wer kann mir die Anzugsmomente aller Schraubenverbindungen der Gelenk-Lager-Verbindungen des Hinterbaus zu kommen lassen????
> 
> ...



Hallo,
kann mir bitte einer die Sufu erklären?
Finde unter Hinerbau nur Hühnerweg.Dort fahre ich,  um meine Wotan zu Testen,mit meinem  Kumpel der seinen IXS4 mit 11mm Sag fährt.Der hat echt was drauf,besonders im Bezug auf Hinterbaulager.
Gruß
Pitbulltrader


----------



## derpedda (5. April 2008)

Pitbulltrader schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir bitte einer die Sufu erklären?
> Finde unter Hinerbau nur Hühnerweg.Dort fahre ich,  um meine Wotan zu Testen,mit meinem  Kumpel der seinen IXS4 mit 11mm Sag fährt.Der hat echt was drauf,besonders im Bezug auf Hinterbaulager.
> Gruß
> Pitbulltrader



 

Da war doch schon mal was hier im Forum


----------



## pisskopp (5. April 2008)

Handfest anziehen und dann mit drehmoment sehen ob 8 - 10 nm erreicht sind. locktite verwenden.

und hab jetzt au ne wotan...


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

ich auch, allerdings ne 07er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (5. April 2008)

und wie empfinden die neuen Wotan-Besitzer denn Ihre neuen Gabeln   
grüsse...


----------



## pisskopp (6. April 2008)

Ich weiss es net muss meine zurücksenden, da die XXXX mir ein in 06 hergestelltes Modell gesendet haben!
Frechheit


----------



## derfreaker (7. April 2008)

hi leuz, hilfe gesucht (fusion support??): handelt sich um das  "bunte" , orange, blau, graue freak 2007. möchte wissen, welche ral farbe das hellblau ist (dort sitzt bei meinem bike der schriftzug freak).


----------



## fusionSupport (7. April 2008)

Hallo Freaker!
Mal wieder eine gute Frage für eine PM ...
Die Farbkennungen für dieses Design sind:
2010 signalorange
5008 graublau
Dekor in 5014 taubenblau

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## ac-aachen (10. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Handfest anziehen und dann mit drehmoment sehen ob 8 - 10 nm erreicht sind. locktite verwenden.
> 
> und hab jetzt au ne wotan...



Alles klar, werde die Schrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel von 8-10Nm anziehen und dann mal die leichtgänigkeit überprüfen. 

Die Wotan ist Top ;-) guter kauf  

Merci


----------



## metalorch (11. April 2008)

Hallo,
hat von Euch einer 'ne Ahnung, was ein Satz neuer Hinterbaulager (komplett) für's Freak (hab ein 06er) kostet. Will die Lager demnächst mal im Shop wechseln lassen - nicht dass der mir irgendeinen Phantasiepreis berechnet.

Gruß


----------



## pisskopp (11. April 2008)

Ich Tippe mal auf Ein Satz Lager so um die 35.-â¬


----------



## fusionSupport (11. April 2008)

Hallo Metalorch!

Die Verschleissteilekits fÃ¼r Freak, Raid SL und Ã¤hnliche Modelle kosten UvP 50â¬. 
Darin enthalten sind ALLE notwendigen Lager, Anlaufscheiben und Buchsen.

Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## pisskopp (11. April 2008)

Ok, Daneben getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (11. April 2008)

Hallo fusionSupport und pisskopp,

D-A-N-K-E!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisskopp (15. April 2008)

Frage: Passt Die Wotan direkt in mein 07er Freak oder muss der Steuersatz unterlegt werden?
Danke & Gruss


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. April 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Frage: Passt Die Wotan direkt in mein 07er Freak oder muss der Steuersatz unterlegt werden?
> Danke & Gruss


Ist ne Sache der Rahmengrösse.
Bei meinem 05-er Freak mußte ich einen dickeren unteren Lagerkonus auf die Gabel bauen. sonst haut der einstellhebel auf dem rechten Gabelholm unter das Unterrohr. 

Den Konus gibts bei Fusion. ist ca 8 mm höher als das Original von FSA


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2008)

Hab ein 07er in M ?


----------



## Chris82 (15. Mai 2008)

Thema: Reifenfreiheit

Hab zZ ne Singletrack mit Fat Alber 2,35" verbaut und mein Freak is von 05 hab aber schon eine neue Schwinge verbau.

Was fahrt ihr denn so für eine kombination - ohne das euch der Reifen die Kettenstreben durchfrässt.


----------



## derpedda (16. Mai 2008)

Hier auf Seite 31 ab dem vierten Beitrag ist eigentlich alles zum Thema Reifenfreiheit geschrieben worden. 
Auch vom fusionSupport Persönlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Mai 2008)

Bei der Kombi hab ich die Kettenstreben im Bereich des Reifens mit einem Stück Schlauch als Schutz umwickelt.
passt. der Albert schleift nicht, nur die Aufgesammelten Steinchen.


----------



## xalex (28. Mai 2008)

hallo,

liebäugele gerade mit einem neuen bike, mein alter intenserahmen ist langsam ziemlich runter und die pike ist definitiv durch...
habe nicht die möglichkeit die aktuellen freak modelle probe zu fahren (außer in L blöderweise), vielleicht kann mir jemand so ein paar tips geben

bin 173, eher der sitzriese mit kurzen beinen und langem oberkörper. oft sind mir rahmen entweder zu hoch , wenn das oberrohr stimmt, oder ich muß die sattelstütze elendig weit ausziehen und sitze zu weit hinterm tretlager. wiege fast 80 kilo.

der einsatzzweck ist hier im mitttelgebirgswald shreddern, ein bißchn local dh, ein paar mal im jahr richtig in die berge, endurotouren fahren. gemäßigte bikepark einsätze kommen vor, bin aber schon zu alt, um es noch richtig krachen zu lassen. hab nach der letzten größeren verletzung den downhiller vor 1,5 jahren verkauft. kleine sprünge und drops bis 2m sind noch drinnen, aber nur, wenn die landung wirklich gut ist. ins flat knallen vielleicht so 1m max. fahre schon eher sauber.
fahre auch gern bergauf, rekorde muß ich aber keine brechen.

möchte einen eher leichten aufbau machen, bin zwar fan von stahlfederelementen, sonst sollen aber so weit wie möglich meine alten teile ran: tune/no tubes laufräder, hone kurbel, syntace etc

meine fragen:

-freak, freak team oder freak ex?

-die leidige rahmengrößenfrage... eher s oder m bei welchem modell?

vielen dank!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> liebäugele gerade mit einem neuen bike, mein alter intenserahmen ist langsam ziemlich runter und die pike ist definitiv durch...
> habe nicht die möglichkeit die aktuellen freak modelle probe zu fahren (außer in L blöderweise), vielleicht kann mir jemand so ein paar tips geben
> ...



Hallo

bin 173 und wiege 80 KG. Ich habe das Freak 08 in S. Für technisches Gelände gibt es kein besseres Bike. Muss aber die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausziehen und sitze hinten. Du hast also ein kleines Wipp problem bergauf. Auserdem steigt das Bike an Rampen schneller weshalb ich mir eine Wotan eingebaut habe. Super Verstellsystem und super Gabel. 
Als Dämpfer habe ich den DT EX200 den kann ich bei langen Anstiegen fast ganz schließen. Wir fahren sehr viele Stufen, Absätze und müssen in engen Kehren oft versetzen. Dafür ist das Bike optimal. 
Wenn du aber mehr Downhill und Touren fahren möchtest würde ich mir das Freak in M holen oder für ausgedehnte Touren vielleicht sogar das Freak Team. Mein nächstes Fusion wird ein Freak Team in M sein, da ich ja auch nicht jünger werde. Aber Downhiller und Freerider werden noch nicht verkauft. 

Roland


----------



## Hans (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hab fast die gleichen Maße wie Du, 1,74 m, 79 cm Schrittlänge, 78 kg. Also kurze Beine und "langen" Oberkörper. Fahr auch gerne Trails und auch mal über 2000 hm am Tag.

Ich fahre das Freak in der Größe S seit 4 Jahren und es passt super. Ich würde nie M nehmen.

Im Herbst spekuliere ich auf einen neuen Rahmen. Favorit ist das Freak Team, natürlich in S. Es hat ein etwas längeres Oberrohr was meinem Köperbau noch etwas entgegenkommt. Leider gibt es das Team in S noch nicht also konnt ich es noch nicht probieren.

Meine Empfehlung Freak Team in S, wenn Bikepark nur Ausnahme ist.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hab ein 07er in M ?



Ich hab ein Freak 08 in S müsste ja von der Geo gleich sein. Dein M ist sogar etwas länger. Die Wotan 08 passt ohne Probleme und ohne Distanzscheiben.


----------



## Welli (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo xalex,
zur Größe kann ich Dir keine eigene Erfahrung mitteilen, bin 1,80 bei 75kg. Fahre ein 2006er Freak in L und das passt gut. Aber zum Einsatzzweck: So wie Du das beschreibst, solltest Du unbedingt das Freak EX (2008!) nehmen. Sprünge oder gar Drops und Bikeparkeinsätze macht das normale Freak m.E. zwar gut mit (eigene Erfahrung), so richtig Laune machts jedoch nicht und die Gewährleistung/Garantie ist auch futsch.
Das EX hat einen flacheren Lenkkopfwinkel und einen stabileren Rohrsatz. Da geht das alles, was Du zu machen gedenkst. Hole mein EX in Gr. M am Wochenende ab, freue mich wie ein kleiner Bub auf die erste Runde. Kannst ja mal probesitzen und -fahren, ist ja fast um die Ecke.
Grüße!


----------



## fivepole (28. Mai 2008)

Ich, 174cm, 75kg, von Tour bis Bikepark4crossen, fahre das Freak in M mit einem kurzen 50er Vorbau.

Ich denke, um eine kleine Probefahrt kommst du nicht herum. Tipp: RadlEck in Esslingen. Der hatte doch immer ein M rumstehen. Ansonsten pack ich mal mein Freak ein, wenn ich in Esslingen bin. Nächsten Mittwoch, gegen 18 Uhr?

Sag an - Mario


----------



## metalorch (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

würde mir an deiner Stelle auch das Freak EX anschauen - standesgemäß aufgebaut ist es allerdings nur bedingt tourentauglich (meiner Meinung nach). Falls du statt größerer Drops lieber Touren machst, Enduro fährst und etwas Verspieltes willst - nimm bei 1,73 m das "normale" Freak in S. Bin 1,78 m und fahre das Freak in M - bin super zufrieden. Meiner Freundin, 1,73 m, ist das Bike schon wieder etwas groß.


----------



## Hansman77 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

find ich ja witzig, dass ausgerechnet Esslinger (und nähere Umgebung) hier über das Thema diskutieren, was auch mich derzeit bewegt...

Zur Sache: will für meine Freundin ein Enduro aufbauen. Da dachte ich als Fusion-Fahrer natürlich ans Freak...

1.) Rahmenhöhe? Meine Freundin ist 1,75 groß, kurzer Oberkörper und lange Beine  . S oder M??? Ist S beim normalen Freak 42 oder 44 cm Sitzrohrlänge???

2.) Eurer Meinung nach auch das normale Freak? (Einsatzgebiet v.a.  Touren mit viel Singletrails hier im Mittelgebirgswald. Ab und zu die Alpen und Gardasee. Schwerpunkt der Touren liegen ganz klar auf dem Abfahrtsspass. Sie ist kein Draufgänger und deshalb such ich was wendiges, damit sie sich doch auch die ein oder andere kniffelige Passage mehr zutraut...).

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Meinungen!

Hansi (Jan)


----------



## harke (29. Mai 2008)

grossmann fdt..klein und wendiig.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (29. Mai 2008)

Freak EX in Größe M steht einmal übern Schurwald rüber, kannst bei mir im Hof gerne mal draufsitzen oder iwr treffen uns mal am kerner Turm.

Jetzt gehts aber erstmal an Gardasee zum Touren fahren mit dem Freak EX und 17 Kilo auch kein Problem.


----------



## bikulus (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich fahre mit 1,76 das Freak auch in M und paßt mir super. Wenn deien Freundin lange Beine hat, dann solltest du aufpassen mit S, die Stütze muss ev zu weit raus und dann sitzt sie zu weit hinten. Ich würde auf Anhieb sagen Größe M und mit Vorbau Lenker das ausgleichen. Ich fahr den VRO und das klappt super

Gruß
Bikulus


Hansman77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> find ich ja witzig, dass ausgerechnet Esslinger (und nähere Umgebung) hier über das Thema diskutieren, was auch mich derzeit bewegt...
> 
> ...


----------



## xalex (29. Mai 2008)

vielen dank für die vielen antworten! nach den antworten tendiere ich eher zum ex, hab schon zu viel kaputt gemacht. die endgültige kaufentscheidung wird wahrscheinlich eh erst im september fallen können, wenn die finanzen geklärt sind. evtl muss es doch ein cube fritzz werden...

radl-eck ist auch mein stammdealer, klar. werd jetzt dort mal auf das freak in M sitzen (nachdem ich jetzt gehört habe, dasss die geometriedaten gleich geblieben sind, dachte, die hätten sich geändert)

@schreiner: danke für´s angebot! auf das freak ex würd ich mich im spätsommer gern mal draufsetzen, meld mich dann per pm

@hansmann: huhu! wir sehn uns dann bei jürgen. im übrigen würd ich ganz klar für´s normale freak plädieren


----------



## xalex (31. Mai 2008)

so, bin jetzt mal beim radl-eck das freak in m probegefahren, hat eigentlich sehr gut gepasst. einen kleineren rahmen kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, da sitz ich glaub ich über der hinterradachse?! bevorzuge auch 6 cm vorbauten, insofern wäre die geometrie vom team und ex rahmen nochmal besser. hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der flachere lenkwinkel hier nicht von der längeren gabel kommt, sondern (auch) vom rahmen? (2cm ja eigentlich nur 1°)


----------



## Welli (31. Mai 2008)

Jungs, ein Gefühl wir früher Weihnachten im Alter von 10 Jahren (also schon 30 Jahre her!): Totale Aufregung und Spannung auf das neue Spielzeug.

Gleich schraub ich die Pedale an mein neues Freak EX und dann gehts los auf die erste - nach den gestrigen Güssen sicherlich total schlammige - Tour.
Bericht und Bilder folgen.
Welli


----------



## derpedda (31. Mai 2008)

ich freu mich schon auf frische, schöne berichte und Bilder


----------



## metalorch (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
an meinem Freak haben leider die Dämpferbuchsen vom Fox den Geist aufgegeben. Hat die schon mal einer von euch gewechselt? Wo kriegt man die Dinger her - hat da einer 'ne gute Adresse?

Gruß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juni 2008)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> an meinem Freak haben leider die Dämpferbuchsen vom Fox den Geist aufgegeben. Hat die schon mal einer von euch gewechselt? Wo kriegt man die Dinger her - hat da einer 'ne gute Adresse?
> 
> Gruß


Frag bei Fusion an. die haben mit Sicherheit passende Buchsen vorrätig.
Wenn die HP nicht erreichbar ist:
[email protected] oder

frag Andy. Der beschafft alles. Auch Versand



> Der Fusion Händler im Allgäu
> Andys Bikes & Parts
> Andreas Fuss
> Höfatsweg 2
> ...


----------



## xalex (1. Juni 2008)

wÃ¼rd ich vom hÃ¤ndler machen lassen, oder du schaffst dir dieses einpresswerkzeug an, ist sonst ein riesengefummel ohne.
die original fox-buchsen kosten glaub ich 10  â¬.
die besten erfahrungen hab ich erstaunlicherweise mit kunststofflagern gemacht, von igildur, wenn dichs interessiert, schau mal auf der homepage. kosten auch nur 1,50...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Tipps . Echt ärgerlich, fahr den Rahmen erst ein Jahr. Hatte allerdings früher mal ein Rocky Mountain Slayer (alte Serie) und da waren die Fox-Buchsen auch recht schnell durch, eigentlich jämmerlich . Naja, werd's jetzt beim Händler machen lassen.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juni 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> würd ich vom händler machen lassen, oder du schaffst dir dieses einpresswerkzeug an, ist sonst ein riesengefummel ohne.
> die original fox-buchsen kosten glaub ich 10  .
> die besten erfahrungen hab ich erstaunlicherweise mit kunststofflagern gemacht, von igildur, wenn dichs interessiert, schau mal auf der homepage. kosten auch nur 1,50...





metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal danke für die Tipps . Echt ärgerlich, fahr den Rahmen erst ein Jahr. Hatte allerdings früher mal ein Rocky Mountain Slayer (alte Serie) und da waren die Fox-Buchsen auch recht schnell durch, eigentlich jämmerlich . Naja, werd's jetzt beim Händler machen lassen.
> 
> Gruß und Dank


War bei meinem Stumpjumper das gleiche Probblem. 2 mal im Jahr buchesen ausgeschlagen.
Die Buchsen kann man mit 2 passenden Müssen aus dem Knarrenkasten und einem Schraubstock auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug ohne Probleme wechseln. Viel Spass


----------



## xalex (2. Juni 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> War bei meinem Stumpjumper das gleiche Probblem. 2 mal im Jahr buchesen ausgeschlagen.
> Die Buchsen kann man mit 2 passenden Müssen aus dem Knarrenkasten und einem Schraubstock auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug ohne Probleme wechseln. Viel Spass




kannst du das procedere genauer beschreiben? danke!

bei meinem rad wird eine buchse extrem belastet, d.h. alle 3 monate tauschen. die läuft seit ca 3 jahren.

die kunststoffbuchse ist jetzt schon seit 6 monaten spielfrei drinnen, hat sich wirklich gelohnt. war ein tip hier aus dm forum, weiß nicht mehr von wem, unbekannterweise nochmal vielen dank!


----------



## pisskopp (2. Juni 2008)

Interessiert mich auch, wo bezogen und welcher Typ?
Bestellt jemand gleich ein paar für mich mit ?


----------



## xalex (2. Juni 2008)

hab sie hier bestellt, leider find ich die rechnung mit der seriennummer nicht mehr. 
bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass es die hier sind, die maße stimmen:
http://www.iglidur.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_00_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0809-08&C=DE&L=de


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juni 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> kannst du das procedere genauer beschreiben? danke!
> 
> bei meinem rad wird eine buchse extrem belastet, d.h. alle 3 monate tauschen. die läuft seit ca 3 jahren.
> 
> die kunststoffbuchse ist jetzt schon seit 6 monaten spielfrei drinnen, hat sich wirklich gelohnt. war ein tip hier aus dm forum, weiß nicht mehr von wem, unbekannterweise nochmal vielen dank!



Ich hab eine Nuss genommen zum austreiben genommen, Aussendurchmesser etwas kleiner als das der Buchse. Auf der Gegenseite eine große Nuss, so das beim Zusammendrücken im Schraubstock (mit Gefühl) die Buchse von der kleinen Nuss in grosse Nuss gedrückt wird.
Die neue Buchse gerade vor das Auge  setzen und  mit dem Schraubstock reindrücken (Alu-Schutzbacken am Schraubstock sind zu empfehlen. 2 Stück Sperrholz als Polster tun es aber auch.)
Ich hatte bei meinem  Freak (Fox Floar R) hinsichtlich des Dämpfers am Anfang auch eine Ausschlagen erwartet. Komischerweise sind die Augen auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren und ca 3000 km nach super in Schuss. 
Zur Wartung des Dämpfers sitzen die Alu- Hülsen allerdings so fest in der Buchse das ich sie nur mit einem Gewindeausdreher herausbekomme. Da dreht sich im Gebrauch bestimmt nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
danke für die Tipps . Bin allerdings (leider) nur ein mäßiger Schrauber . Hab sie jetzt beim Händler geordert und lasse sie dort auch einbauen.

Gruß


----------



## xalex (18. Juni 2008)

hi!

was lange währt... pendele gerade zwischen einem freak in m und einem ex in s.
bin jetzt auf ein cube fritzz in 18" gesessen, das ging von der schrittfreiheit her gar nicht, und ich brauch wirklich nicht viel..

mein händler hat leider nur freak mit 140er gabel da. könnte mal jemand bei seinem normalen freak in M mit 160er Gabelden abstand boden - oberrohr an der tiefsten und an der höchsten stelle messen? tausend dank!


----------



## Schreiner (18. Juni 2008)

Ich schreib die Antwort auf Deine Mail mal hier her dann können es alle sehen.

Freak EX Größe M mit Lyrik

Tiefste Stelle Oberrohr - Boden : 770
Höchste Stelle (am Steuerrohr) : 922

Oberkante Sitzrohr - Boden : 820

Chris


----------



## xalex (18. Juni 2008)

thx

noch jemand mit normalem freak und 160er gabel?


----------



## bikulus (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo
also bei meinem Freak siehts da so aus:
tiefste Stelle Oberroh 790mm
Höchste Stelle Steuerroh 980mm
OK Sitzrohr 840mm
Mit Lyrik und  26er Reifen
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein L oder ein M ?


----------



## bikulus (19. Juni 2008)

Hi
das ist ein M, aber normales Freak, knapp 2 Jahre alt.
Damals hat das Freak noch rel hoch gebaut, die Bikes werden jetzt allg wieder etwas niedriger habe ich den Eindruck

Bikukus


----------



## xalex (19. Juni 2008)

omg

schrittlänge 78 cm. was hab ich kurze beine.

hm. das scheint mir dann doch aufs EX in s rauszulaufen...


----------



## bikulus (19. Juni 2008)

xalex schrieb:


> omg
> 
> schrittlänge 78 cm. was hab ich kurze beine.
> 
> hm. das scheint mir dann doch aufs EX in s rauszulaufen...



Setz dich doch mal direkt mit Fusion in Verbindung, die haben bestimmt auch ne qualifizierte Meinung zu diesem Thema.
Ich finde das EX im Radstand halt recht lang und ist somit nicht so wendig, aber es kommt halt auch drauf an, was du mit dem Bike anstellen willst
Bikulus


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2008)

das nicht so wenidig hatte ich auch zuerst befürchtet.
Da ich am liebsten alpine steige fahre wo man ständig am versetzten und rumturnen ist hatte ich echt ein bissel angst ob ich mit dem EX noch zurecht komme. Jetzt liebe ich es denn der lange radstand und der flache lenkwinkel machen es einem im steilen mit stufen absätzen und kehren ein bissel leichter.

Echt fein das Teil, am Sonntag bin ich wieder unterweg, hab was feines auf der Karte gesehen und in GE sieht es auch fein aus, mal gespannt ob es sich fahren lässt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (19. Juni 2008)

und sonst hier:
www.flowzone.ch  - extravaganza


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2008)

Währe ich sofort dabei, nur lässt mich mein chef das ..... am Samstag arbeiten, werde also frühestens am Samstag Nachmittag weg kommen.


----------



## xalex (19. Juni 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> Setz dich doch mal direkt mit Fusion in Verbindung, die haben bestimmt auch ne qualifizierte Meinung zu diesem Thema.
> Ich finde das EX im Radstand halt recht lang und ist somit nicht so wendig, aber es kommt halt auch drauf an, was du mit dem Bike anstellen willst
> Bikulus



den radstand vom EX, mit dem lenkwinkel vom freak 



ne, spaß beiseite, war mir schon klar, dass es mit 160er gabel von der höhe schwierig wird. das steuerrohr kann man halt auch nicht beliebig kurz machen.  
es gibt sicherlich radfirmen, die räder für leute mit schimpansen-figur bauen, aber nun mal nicht fusion oder andere, die  mein händler hat. nach der ganzen rummesserei und vergleicherei denk ich, dass das Ex in s am ehesten passt. außer ich bleibe bei der pike und nehm ein freak in m.

hm, selten so schwer getan mit einer entscheidung. hat zufällig irgendjemand ein EX in s irgendwo hier in der nähe??

ansonsten werd ich hier sicherlich im laufe dieses jahres noch das bild von meinem neuen bike posten


----------



## xalex (23. Juni 2008)

da evtl auch von allgemeinen interesse, hier die antwort von tobias von fusion zur schrittfreiheit beim 08er freak in M mit lyrik:

Der niedrigste Punkt (Sattelrohrgusset) liegt bei 78cm - der (fast) höchste,
kurz vor Steuerrohrgusset, liegt bei 88cm.


----------



## Welli (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo xalex,
ein Freak Ex 2008 in M kannste bei Tübingen ausprobieren. Einfach eine PM schicken.
Grüße!
Welli


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juli 2008)

Das EX in M hat er bei mir schon getestet ;-)

Hey Welli, bin am WE eventuell kurz in Urach Kehren üben ;-)

Wo bist du sonst an der Albkante unterwegs, hast nen guten Tip für Tü?


----------



## Welli (3. Juli 2008)

Servus Schreiner,
"Kehren üben" kansst Du auch auf meiner Terrasse, die hätte es nötig
Im Ernst, bin meistens Im Schönbuch unterwegs, selten am Albtrauf. Bin berufl. und familiär zeitl. stark gebunden.
Allerdings gibt es von Tübingen bis nach Herrenberg führend am Schönbuch-Trauf einen tollen Trail. (Den Wanderern auch bekannt als HW5, aber bitte nicht petzen.) Der ist empfehlenswert.
Grüße!


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juli 2008)

Ich petz doch nicht, niemals ;-)


----------



## pisskopp (4. Juli 2008)

und sonst kommt in die Schwaiz, mich besuchen.
Da könnt ihr Kehren testen, bis euch das zum Hals raushängt.
Ihr müsst nicht mal unbedingt dafür hochtreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (4. Juli 2008)

jederzeit, wo wohnst du denn dann kommen wir mal ein we, währe Interessant dich mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## pisskopp (4. Juli 2008)

CH in LU


----------



## Pimme (14. Juli 2008)

Salle Jungs,

am Freitag ist mein nagelneues Freak 07er mit 08er Hinterbau bei mir eingetroffen

und nun liegt sie noch unschuldig und jungfrÃ¤ulich weiÃ glÃ¤nzend auf der Couch und wartet auf die Zusammenstellung

Jetzt mal die Frage wie euer Aufbau aussehen wÃ¼rde?

Ich wieg 75kg, komme aus Freiburg,fahr also viel bergauf,hab meine trails aber 2min hinterm Haus und dort gehts stellenweise gut zur sache(auch kleinere Drops, grÃ¶Ãtenteils Singletrails mit stellenweise verblockten Passagen) jedoch sollte auch der ein oder andere abstecher in den Bikepark mal drin sein. Dabei wÃ¤r zu beachte, dass ich en neuling bin,also keine HÃ¼hnerleitern mit 6m drop und auch nicht im dirtpark rumflieg, da hÃ¤tte es dann wahrscheinlich en Whiplash sein mÃ¼ssen.

Die eigentliche Frage bezieht sich auf die Gabel!

Hatte an eine 66mit ETA/ATA oder Lyrik u-turn gedacht,doch neu sind mir die SchluckstÃ¼cke einfach zu teuer, daher die Ãberlegung eine Boxxer Ride 133-178mm einzubauen.

Vorteil wÃ¤re neben dem gÃ¼nstigen preis fÃ¼r ne neue(!) gabel ca.350â¬, die niedrige EinbauhÃ¶he(540mm), die Option der U-turn verstellung und die erhÃ¶hte steifigkeit. Zudem ist das gewicht von 3.2kg im vergleich zu ner 66 nicht wirklich relevant.

was meint ihr?ist der rahmen fÃ¼r sowas Ã¼berhaupt freigegeben,oder alles nur frivole Spinnerei??

danke fÃ¼r RÃ¼ckmeldung,
GruÃ
Pimme

PS:wie sehr unterscheidet sich das Freak zum Freak ex


----------



## pisskopp (14. Juli 2008)

hello,
hätte die perfetto GAbel für Dich.
Ne Nixon 07 frisch getuned von Akira.
Ich bin leider zu fett und Manitou macht keine Federn mehr für die Gabel.
Optimales Fahrergewicht 76 Kilos

Eine Boxxer währe wirklich nicht sinnig.


----------



## Schreiner (14. Juli 2008)

Der rahmen währe eh nur für ne 55 freigegeben und für ne boxxer schon zweimal nicht.

Ich hätte ja gerne ne 66 in meinem Freak Ex aber selbst im EX sind nur 160mm drin auch wenn ich mit dem noch flacheren lenkwinkel leben könnte.


----------



## Pimme (14. Juli 2008)

heyho,
wo kann ich denn diese "freigaben" nachlesen....

also die freigabe bezieht sich ja wohl auf die einbauhöhe,oder?alles andere macht hebel-kraft-technisch ja kaum einen unterschied,oder verlässt mich da mein technisches verständnis??

ist ja scho witzig was hier im forum alles angezweifelt wird,..hab ich mir da etwa en stadtrad gekauft??

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (14. Juli 2008)

Würde dir trotz der Anschaffungskosten´ne Lyrik U-Turn empfehlen. Die bekommst du mit etwas Suchen mittlerweile schon recht günstig. Habe ich auch in meinem Freak. 
2,6kg bei gepflegten 160mm einstellbarem und sensiblem Federweg. 

Die Idee mit der Boxxer solltest du besser verwerfen, wie Schreiner schon sagt, das geht beim Freak gar nicht.


----------



## Pimme (14. Juli 2008)

ja ne lyrik wär klar ne feine sache,aber ich denk dass ich da nichts studententaugliches finden werd...

bei der boxxer handelt es sich um keine normale sonder um die RIDE,bitte das beachten,das is ne spezielle enduro Fork mit u-turn die eben auch nicht so hoch baut wie die World cup oder die Race.

hier ma ein link!

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=1253&osCsid=fbs1lrhnmso3t2cmeb2ppnorq3


----------



## Freeerider81 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

das Problem bei der Boxxer, egal welche, liegt darin, dass es eine Doppelbrückengabel ist und daher nicht zugelassen ist.
Die Belastungen auf den Rahmen bei einer Doppelbrücke sind anders, als bei ner Single Crown.

Ich würde Fusion mal anschreiben!
Soweit ich weis, hat das normale Freak auch keine Bikepark Freigabe, aber es kann auch sein, ich irre mich!

Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Aufbau!!!!


----------



## smouki (15. Juli 2008)

Marzocchi AllMountain mit ETA zur Absenkung â sollte gÃ¼nstig zu haben sein und passt gut ins Bike.


----------



## Pimme (16. Juli 2008)

salle Smouki,

danke,ja hatte ich auchs chon im Hinterkopf.HÃ¶rt man eigentlich nur gutes von der Fork und zumal gibts se neu scho fÃ¼r 280â¬.farblich wÃ¼rde se sich au gut machen,und 160mm wÃ¤ren ok.

jemand noch andere Tips bzw adressen ausem netz?


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freaks,

ich überlege derzeit auch ob ich mir ein Freak zulegen soll, da ich im Moment Probleme mit meinem Slayer habe, die wohl nicht kurzfristig zu lösen sind. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Größe. Ich bin 183cm und fahre im Moment ein Slayer in 19" mit 60xmm Oberrohrlänge. Bergauf ist das ok, aber bergab hätte ich gerne etwas kürzeres und wendigeres. Ich tendiere beim Freak zum M, da der L Rahmen auch knapp 600mm OL hat. Nen bissl könnte ich dann noch mit dem VRO ausgleichen. Meinst ihr, dass das passt? 

Ausserdem würde mich noch interessieren, ob sich die Sattelstütze beim M Rahmen komplett versenken lässt. Das Slayer hat ja auch ein unterbrochenen Sitzrohr und dort ist das kein Problem. 

Passen in den Hinterbau 2,5er Reifen und 203mm Bremsscheiben rein? 

Merci,

Osti


----------



## kubikjch (27. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Hallo Freaks,
> 
> ich überlege derzeit auch ob ich mir ein Freak zulegen soll, da ich im Moment Probleme mit meinem Slayer habe, die wohl nicht kurzfristig zu lösen sind. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Größe. Ich bin 183cm und fahre im Moment ein Slayer in 19" mit 60xmm Oberrohrlänge. Bergauf ist das ok, aber bergab hätte ich gerne etwas kürzeres und wendigeres. Ich tendiere beim Freak zum M, da der L Rahmen auch knapp 600mm OL hat. Nen bissl könnte ich dann noch mit dem VRO ausgleichen. Meinst ihr, dass das passt?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin 1,80 m un fahre L. Für Spielereien wäre mir ein M aber manchmal lieber. Würde dir auf jeden Fall auch passen.

Sattelstütze sollte sich komplett versenken lassen.

2,5er Reifen passen und die Bremsscheibe auch, ich glaube aber eine Freigabe gibts für die 200er Scheiben nicht. Aber ich fahre ne 180er bei nem Nettogewicht von 100 Kg und das reicht mir.

Ciao
Jochen


----------



## bikulus (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Ost
ich bin 1,76 und fahre M, paßt mir super, habe den kurzen VRO.
Bei deiner Größe würd ich auf alle Fälle prüfen, ob du mit dem Sattel nicht zu weit nach hinten kommst, hängt halt auch von deiner Schrittlänge ab. Hab schon öfters gelesen, dass manche sich drüber beschweren, dass bein Rauftreten der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten ist
Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln
Bikulus


----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2008)

ja, ist echt ne kniffelige Frage. Beim L wäre das Oberrohr nur nen paar mm kleiner als mein Slayer und das M ist schon 2 cm kürzer. Wobei ich beim Slayer den VRO auch nicht komplett gerade habe. 

arrrrgh, immer diese Entscheidungen


----------



## bikulus (27. Juli 2008)

Osti
ist das Freak Ex in M nicht etwas länger??
Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal schaun, obs net irgendwo testen kannst
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (27. Juli 2008)

zu spät, habe gerade ein Freak in M in der Bucht erlegt 

ja, das Freak Ex wäre länger, hat aber nen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel, keine Ahnung ob das taugt... 

hab den Rahmen zu nem sehr guten Kurs geschossen, alle Komponenten die ich vom Slayer habe, müssten an das Freak passen. 

Sollte es dann wirklich zu klein sein, werde ich ihn bestimmt wieder zu nem akzeptablen Preis los.

edit: mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich schon mal nen RM6 in M d.h. 18" mit 580mm Oberrohrlänge hatte, das passte damals perfekt. Hoffe, dass das beim Freak auch der Fall sein wird...


----------



## cdF600 (28. Juli 2008)

Fahre auch ein Freakin M bei 180cm Körpergröße. Das passt! Schön verspielt und wendig! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juli 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> zu spät, habe gerade ein Freak in M in der Bucht erlegt
> 
> ja, das Freak Ex wäre länger, hat aber nen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel, keine Ahnung ob das taugt...
> 
> ...



Warst du das, der den orangen Rahmen für 500 bekommen hat?
Was ist denn das für ein Jahrgang?


----------



## Osti (28. Juli 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Warst du das, der den orangen Rahmen für 500 bekommen hat?



jupp 



kubikjch schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Jahrgang?



bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.... kenne mich bei den Fusions nicht so aus.


----------



## Osti (4. August 2008)

arrrgh, heute nur ne Abholkarte im Briefkasten gehabt


----------



## Osti (4. August 2008)

sodele, Paket heute Abend abgeholt und bereits teilaufgebaut.

2 Sachen wüsste ich aber gerne noch: 

- ist der Hinterbau asymmetrisch? Das Laufrad sitzt deutlich näher an der linken Kettenstrebe als zur rechten. Passt mit nem 2,4er Maxxis Advantage gerade so haarscharf. 

- wie läuft das mit dem e-type Umwerfer? Ich habe ne HT2 XT-Kubel und nur den E-type Umwerfer zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager montiert. Ist das richtig oder muss da noch irgendein (weiterer) Distanzring dazwischen?  

danke und Gruß,

Osti


----------



## bikulus (5. August 2008)

Hi  Osti
na dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau.
Thema Hinterbau, soweit ich weiss ist er assymetrisch, aber mein LR sitzt mittig und mit dem 2,4 Advantage hab ich kein Problem!!??
Ich hab auch die XT Hollowtech mit dem E-type, hatte im Frühjahr mal alles zerlegt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich da nix zusätzlich drin. Allerdings wirds zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen recht knapp. Wenn du willst, kann ich heut abend mal Bilder davon machen
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## snorre (5. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
also laut Bedienungsanleitung der aktuellen (08er) XT-Kurbel muss bei einem 68er Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite ein 2,5er Zwischenring zwischen Tretlager und e-Type Umwerfer (Achtung: man braucht dann auch einen kleinen Zwischenring, bzw. Unterlegscheiben tuns auch, für die Verschraubung vom Umwerfer. Sonst ruinierst Du Dir das Tretlagergewinde). Auf der anderen Seite muss ebenfalls ein 2,5er Zwischenring zw. Tretlagergehäuse und Außenlager. Ich kann das Bild hier leider grad nicht einfügen. Bei Interesse PM (mit eigener Meiladresse).
Viele Grüße, Snorre

BTW: verkauf grad meinen 08er Freak Rahmen. Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## Osti (5. August 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, kann ich heut abend mal Bilder davon machen



das wäre nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (5. August 2008)

so, Rad ist montiert und die erste Proberunde ist erfolgt.

das positive ist schon mal, dass das Freak mit Stahlfederdämpfer rund 200gr leichter ist als das Slayer mit Luft. Die Rahmengröße passt auch hervorragend. Sitzposition ist allerdings deutlich weiter hinten. Beim Wheelie-Versuch hätte ich mich fast gesemmelt, so einfach ging das Rad hoch. Ob das Teil auch richtig gut zum Bergauffahren taugt muss ich dann mal sehen. 

Man mag es ja nicht glauben, aber der Hinterbau ist echt der Hammer. Beim Pedalieren, Wiegetritt, egal was man macht, das Ding ist absolut ruhig. Kommt dann ne Kante oder sowas macht es flupp und der Hinterbau schluckt das Teil. Und das alles mit nem popelige VanillaR ohne Lockout, PPD, SPV, Blowoff, und was weiss ich was es noch alles gibt. Hat mich schwer beeindruckt.   

Bilder reiche ich noch mal nach, wenn ich das Rad geputzt und adrett hergerichte habe. Ich war so hibbelig, dass ich die dreckigen Komponenten (vor allem die Laufräder) einfach vom Slayer rübergebaut habe 

Glückliche Grüße,

Osti

halt, eine Frage hätte ich noch: 

mir zieht es beim einfedern den Schaltzug immer nach hinten. D.h. ich habe hinten dann ne ewig lange Schlaufe und vorne ist es zu kurz. Ich habe schon versucht den Schaltzug mit Kabelbindern festzuzurren, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie macht ihr das bei euren Freaks?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. August 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> s
> halt, eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> mir zieht es beim einfedern den Schaltzug immer nach hinten. D.h. ich habe hinten dann ne ewig lange Schlaufe und vorne ist es zu kurz. Ich habe schon versucht den Schaltzug mit Kabelbindern festzuzurren, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie macht ihr das bei euren Freaks?



ich hab den Schalt- und bremszug mit einem Kabelbinder  an den Verstäkungsblechen Tretlager-Sattelrohr festgemmacht. so hälts ganz gut und scheuert nicht mehr am Dämpfer.


----------



## TFR (5. August 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> halt, eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> mir zieht es beim einfedern den Schaltzug immer nach hinten. D.h. ich habe hinten dann ne ewig lange Schlaufe und vorne ist es zu kurz. Ich habe schon versucht den Schaltzug mit Kabelbindern festzuzurren, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie macht ihr das bei euren Freaks?



Namd 

Das Problem hatte ich auch, aber nur kurzeitig. 
Bin dann von Shimanos XT auf Sram X9 umgestiegen, direkte Zugverlegung, ohne so ne doofe Schlaufe hinterm Schaltwerk  

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## derpedda (6. August 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> halt, eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> mir zieht es beim einfedern den Schaltzug immer nach hinten. D.h. ich habe hinten dann ne ewig lange Schlaufe und vorne ist es zu kurz. Ich habe schon versucht den Schaltzug mit Kabelbindern festzuzurren, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie macht ihr das bei euren Freaks?



meine Shimano Außenhüllen sind sehr dünn so das selbst Kabelbinder sie nicht halten konnten. Ein paar lagen Iso-Band an den klemm stellen und es hält bombig. 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Freak


----------



## Osti (7. August 2008)

derpedda schrieb:


> Ein paar lagen Iso-Band an den klemm stellen und es hält bombig.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem Freak



das war ne ausgezeichnete Idee. 

Anbei mal nen Foto von meinem neuen Baby. Fährt sich echt hammergeil. Bergauf absolut ruhig und bergab super handlich und verspielt. Mit der 66 und dem flachen Winkel auch sehr laufruhig. Ich bin saumäßig zufrieden. 







mehr Bilder in der Gallerie


----------



## raschaa (11. August 2008)

66 hatte ich auch mal probiert, fuhr sich trotzdem noch gut, hab jetzt aber ne 36 TalasRC2 zwecks mehr allround eigenschaften. ein wirklich genialer dämpfer ist der "alte" fox vanilla rc ohne jeglichen schnickschnack (mal abgesehen vom etwas erhöhten gewicht im vergl zum luftdämpfer) fehlt jetzt noch ne 3x kefü, hat einer erfahrungen mit der g-junkies dreist am freak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (15. August 2008)

Hallo raschaa, 

ich habe eine Dreist an meinem Freak montiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei, sowohl vom Schalten als auch vom Kette auf den Blättern halten. 
Einziger Unterschied zu voher ist, dass es doch einen gewissen Geräuschpegel mit sich bringt. Nicht störendes, hört sich nur manchmal an, als ob die Kette nicht geölt wäre.... 

Habe das Teil nun seit 1 Jahr in Betrieb und bis dato keine Probleme. 
Dranbauen und vergessen... 

Ach ja, apropos Montage: 
1. Du musst an der Führung etwas Feilen damit sie ans Freak passt. Ist aber nix wildes 
2. Du solltest dir Schrauben bereithalten, um die mitgelieferten auszutauschen. Die sind sagen wir mal minderer Qualität. 

Irgendwo im Freakforum müsste auch ein oder zwei Bilder von meinem Bike sein, wo du die montierte Dreist ansehen kannst.


----------



## Osti (20. August 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage bzgl Steuersatz beim Freak. Ich habe momentan nen integrierten Steuersatz von Maniac drin. Allerdings stösst meine Gabelbrücke am Zuganschlag an. Ist ne Sache von ca. 2mm. 

Kennt jemand nen passenden Stauersatz, der etwas höher baut? 

Schönen Dank

Osti


----------



## bikulus (20. August 2008)

HI Osti
frag mal bei Fusion, die hatten/haben einen Spacer Ring der direkt als Lagerschale auf die Gabel kommt. Damit kommst du so 4mm höher
Bikulus


----------



## Osti (20. August 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI Osti
> frag mal bei Fusion, die hatten/haben einen Spacer Ring der direkt als Lagerschale auf die Gabel kommt. Damit kommst du so 4mm höher
> Bikulus



danke, dass ist ja mal nen heisser Tip


----------



## derfreaker (2. September 2008)

jezt hat`s mein freak auch erwischt mit nem riss an der schwinge. war gestern schon beim freundlichen bikehändler meines vertrauens und reklamiert. bin mal gespannt, wie lange die bearbeitung des schadens dauert?  vor 2 monaten hauptlager zum schmieren ausgebaut, da war noch nix zu sehen. sa. morgen vor der tour bike geputzt und da war er: klein aber fein. sch... aber auch.


----------



## Osti (2. September 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI Osti
> frag mal bei Fusion, die hatten/haben einen Spacer Ring der direkt als Lagerschale auf die Gabel kommt. Damit kommst du so 4mm höher
> Bikulus



hey danke noch mal für den Tip, habe die Schale eben montiert und nun passt alles einwandfrei. 

und ich bin immer noch ganz hin und weg vom Freak... fährt sich soo genial


----------



## bikulus (3. September 2008)

HI Osti
freut mich, dass es geklappt hat, auch ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem  Freak und bisher von defekten Rahmen verschont, das soll bitte auch so bleiben
Bikulus


----------



## flowbike (4. September 2008)

Hier könnt Ihr mal mein frisch aufgebautes Freak begutachten :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5092905&postcount=978


----------



## flowbike (10. September 2008)

Hier im thread war ja schon einiges zu lesen über passende Dämpfer fürs Freak.

Ich habe ja ein 05er Modell, daß noch den German Answer reloaded drin hat. Da ich mit dem Dämpfer nicht so richtig zufrieden bin, denke ich auch über einen anderen nach. Jetzt habe ich gestern den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und nachgemessen und war etwas überrascht, daß der Dämpfer nur einen Hub von max. 45mm hat 

Bisher hatte ich hier gelesen, daß der Dämpfer 200mm Länge und 55mm Hub braucht, oder gilt das nicht für das 05er Modell?

Der German Dämpfer macht übrigens ziemlich heftige "Schmatzgeräuche", ist das eigtl. normal?

Wäre prima, wenn ihr mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen könntet


----------



## pisskopp (10. September 2008)

Dein Dämpfer muss zur revision! und er hat glaub 57mm hub.
Soo schlecht ist der dämpfer aber nicht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (10. September 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Dein Dämpfer muss zur revision! und er hat glaub 57mm hub.
> Soo schlecht ist der dämpfer aber nicht.
> 
> Gruss



hmm, eigtl. war der Dämpfer erst im Feb08 bei GA zur Revision.
Das mit den 45 nachgemessen passt schon, hab mich auch gewundert. irgendwas ist da faul.


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. September 2008)

@Flowbike
Also, 45 mmHub sind schon ein bißchen seltsam.... https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...nswer+AIR+FORCE+1+reloaded=3Cp=3E+=28AF-1R=29

Wg. einem geeigneten Dämpfer solltest du dich hier mal durchkämpfen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255102&highlight=freak+german&page=3
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239306&highlight=freak+german
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233141&highlight=freak+german
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218332&highlight=freak+german
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207672&highlight=freak+german

Herr Probst hatte im übrigen folgendes dazu geschrieben:


Bodo Probst schrieb:


> so, nun nochmal das ganze aus meiner sicht:
> 
> für den freak gibt es den german a dämpfer, den fox float r dx (spezialabstimmung für fusion), die Fox Vanilla Serie und den manitou swinger 4 (ebenfalls eine spezielle fusion abstimmung). Andere dämpfer kann ich nicht empfehlen bzw. passen evtl. auch nicht rein.
> 
> ...



Bin bis letztes Jahr auch noch den German Answ. Dämpfer gefahren u. ja die "Schmatzgeräusche" sind normal!!


----------



## flowbike (10. September 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Flowbike
> Also, 45 mmHub sind schon ein bißchen seltsam.... https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...nswer+AIR+FORCE+1+reloaded=3Cp=3E+=28AF-1R=29
> 
> Wg. einem geeigneten Dämpfer solltest du dich hier mal durchkämpfen:
> ...


Vielen Dank für die links 
Das sieht jetzt ja fast so aus, als ob ich nen 200er mit 40 Hub hätte 
Die 45 wären nämlich nur möglich wenn da noch ca. 5mm in den Endanschlag reingehen. sehr merkwürdig.
Wenn 50mm normal wären, bestell ich mir nen Dt 225, schick den answer noch mal ein und laß mir den dann als Ersatzdämpfer


----------



## Schreiner (10. September 2008)

Hab seid ner Stunde ne E13 am Freak EX und muss sagen isch der Hammer.

fast Geräuschlose Kettenführung und sowas von stabil das Teil da verbiegt sich nix wenn man hängen bleibt.

Bilder folgen, muss den weißen Bashguard jetzt erstmal richtig einsauen der glänzt noch zu sehr.

Ab in den Regen


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. September 2008)

@Flowbike
Ääähm, beim Dt SSD 225 verschenkst du aber einiges an Federweg da dieser Dämpfer "nur" 50 mm Hub hat!! Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260121

Ich würde schon versuchen einen mit 57 mm Hub zu kaufen damit du auch den max. Federweg zur Verfügung hast.

Aus eigener Erfahrung (hatte auch erst den Answ. Dämpfer) würde ich daher hier im Forum bzw. Bikemarkt nachfragen/schauen. Eventl. kannst du dir auch bei der E-bucht günstig einen gebrauchten schießen.

Dort bekommst du öfters einen gut erhalten Fox Float R für ca. 100 Euro....

Gruss
chris


----------



## flowbike (11. September 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Flowbike
> Ääähm, beim Dt SSD 225 verschenkst du aber einiges an Federweg da dieser Dämpfer "nur" 50 mm Hub hat!! Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260121
> 
> Ich würde schon versuchen einen mit 57 mm Hub zu kaufen damit du auch den max. Federweg zur Verfügung hast.
> ...


danke für den Hinweis, aber die entscheidende Frage ist, ob der 05er Rahmen einen Dämpfer mit mehr als 50mm Hub verkraftet. ?
Nen Float R habe ich mal testweise verbaut, ist zwar aus nem Raid und entsprechend kürzer, funktioniert aber schon um Welten besser als der GA.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. September 2008)

Hallo, mehr als 50mm Hub sollte kein Problem sein - der Vanilla hat ja auch 57mm Hub und war seit Bestehens des Freaks verbaut.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. September 2008)

@Flowbike
Ja, tut er!! Fahre wie gesagt, auch ein 05´er Freak und habe mir hier aus dem Forum von Bikulus einen gebrauchten Fox Float R (Einbaulänge 200mm Hub 57mm und voreingest. ProPedal für Fusion) gekauft.

Mehr zum Fox Float R hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226982 und http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/05_RearShox_gr.pdf

Gruss
chris


----------



## merch (11. September 2008)

Hallo Flowbike

Fahre den DT HVR 200 seit über 3 Jahren in meinem 05er Freak. Der hat 55 mm Hub. Funktioniert ebenfalls tadellos.

Gruss merch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (30. September 2008)

mal mit neuer Thomson-Elite Stütze und Muddy Marys getestet und für sehr gut befunden


----------



## larskugler (3. Oktober 2008)

ich habe eine Frage an Euch . . . .

Ich würde gerne dieses Bike kaufen  . . . siehe Bild!
Ist das ein 2005er Modell oder ein 2006er?
Wie ist das mit dem Federweg? 150 oder 160?
Dazu hätte ich auf eine Lyrik 2Step Air gewechselt . . . Passt das dann noch vom Lenkwinkel, usw . . . ?
Ausstattung ansonsten:
Magura Luise FR
Sun/FusionFelgen
Sram X9 Schaltung

was meint Ihr?
Zuschlagen?
Kostenpunkt ca. 2200Euros


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch das Freak von Ebay. Zu dem dort angebotenen Preis ist es einfach zu teuer. Die Ausstattung ist ok - mehr als 2000 würde ich aber nicht bezahlen.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## flowbike (3. Oktober 2008)

müßte ein 06er aus der promoline sein, imho.
Das 05er hatte nen anderen Dämpfer
Federweg mit dem Float R: 160

edit sagt: im Bikemarkt hier gab es letztens ein top ausgestattetes Freak zu kaufen, vielleicht gibt es das ja noch.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/136829/

Preis dürfte verhandelbar sein, das Rad war schon mal hier eingestellt.


----------



## flowbike (3. Oktober 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Freak von Ebay. ...
> Gruß
> Kalle



das dachte ich mir auch eben


----------



## larskugler (3. Oktober 2008)

Das bike hier im Forum gibt es noch, hätte ich auch glatt gekauft, ist aber Grösse M!!
Und ich mit meinen 183 / Schritt ca. 90 möchte schon das L fahren hier in Vorarlberg gehts gleich mal 700 - 800 hm rauf und da ich auch gerne längere Touren fahre bin ich mit dem L Rahmen besser bedient . . . 
Zur Info, im Moment fahre ich das Cannondale Jekyll 2000 in L (Oberrohr 620mm) vo/hi ca. 130 mm Federweg! Ist mir aber mittlerweile zu wenig . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larskugler (3. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen .  ..  stimmt, ist das Rad von ebay! War schon öfters drinn . . .


----------



## larskugler (3. Oktober 2008)

Hätte noch eine zweite Alternative . . . 

das wäre das Cube Fritzz K18 . . .  welches würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Hat jemand einen Vergleich / Tipps?

Bin dankbar für jede Info!

schöne Grüsse aus Vorarlberg,
Lars


----------



## Tim777 (4. Oktober 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI Osti
> frag mal bei Fusion, die hatten/haben einen Spacer Ring der direkt als Lagerschale auf die Gabel kommt. Damit kommst du so 4mm höher
> Bikulus



@ Bikulus und Osti,

so ein Teil bräuchte ich auch. Habe im 05er Freak den gleichen Steuersatz wie Osti und denke, wenn ich mir ne Marzocchi 55 einbaue, wird es eng. Könntet Ihr mir mal ein Foto posten? Das wäre super, danke. Ansonsten schon mal danke für den Tipp.

@ alle
Kettenführung am Freak. 

Laut meinem Händler passt sowohl die Truvativ Shiftguide "Team" als auch "XR". Die "Team" habe ich hier liegen. Kennt jemand den genauen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?

Mein Händler sagt, bei mir muss ein neues (längeres) Innenlager rein (jetzt Race Face ISIS 113 mm). Es müsste eins mit 118 mm rein. Ist das so oder kann ich das 113 mm Innenlager doch noch verwenden?

Danke für Tipps, Tim


----------



## Anbipa (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,
mit den KettenfÃ¼hrungen ist das so eine Sache.
Mit breitern Innenlager verÃ¤ndert ihr die Kettenlinie, Schalteigenschaft sind so nicht mehr optimal.
Also normal geht die Shiftguide 2-fach nicht ist laut Sram, ist nicht mit E-Typ kompatibel.
Unterschied Team ist mit richtigen Lagern und die billige Version ist mit Gleitlagern.

Ich weis natÃ¼rlich das es viele Bastler unter euch gibt die es immer wieder mal hin bekommen.
Aber ich empfehle euch E-13 ( 2-fach)jetzt auch mit E-Typ Grundplatte( muss nicht mehr dazu gekauft werden) Preis ist ca.155.-â¬
Oder eine fÃ¼rs Freak von mir gemachte KettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r 3 -fach mit verstÃ¤rkter Grundplatte fÃ¼r E-Typ in Rot oder schwarz Preis 109.-incl Versand.
Bilder folgen. 
Euer Andy


----------



## larskugler (6. Oktober 2008)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten / Tips usw. . . . 

Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen:
Ich habe das Freak Promoline in Grösse L genommen, wird noch neu gepulvert in schwarz matt, dann kommt die silberne Lyrik drauf . . .  fertig!
Leider muss ich noch ca. 3-4 Wochen warten bis das Rad fertig ist . . . ;-(

Bilder werde ich dann posten wenns da ist!
Freue mich schon!


----------



## cdF600 (7. Oktober 2008)

Na da wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß damit.

Frag mal beim Händler nach, ob schon die neue Wippe 
drin ist.


----------



## larskugler (7. Oktober 2008)

@cdf600
woran erkenne ich die neue Wippe denn?


----------



## cdF600 (8. Oktober 2008)

Imho erkennt man die daran, dass das "Fachwerk" in der Nähe des Tretlagers mit einem "Steg" versteift ist.
Man kann quasi nicht durchschauen.
Außerdem bekommt man wohl auch einen breiteren Reifen in den Hinterbau.
Tobias vom Support kann Dir da sicher genaueres Sagen. 
Evtl. kann er per Rahmennummer auch feststellen welche da verbaut ist. 

Hab im Frühjahr auch ein Freak aus 2006 gekauft. Da wurde kostenlos und völlig problemlos die Wippe getauscht.  

Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike  und habe den Kauf noch keine Minute bereut. Fahre es mit der original verbauten Pike und vermisse die 2 cm Federweg mehr ,die der Rahmen problemlos hergibt, bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## flowbike (8. Oktober 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Imho erkennt man die daran, dass das "Fachwerk" in der Nähe des Tretlagers mit einem "Steg" versteift ist.
> Man kann quasi nicht durchschauen.
> Außerdem bekommt man wohl auch einen breiteren Reifen in den Hinterbau.
> Tobias vom Support kann Dir da sicher genaueres Sagen.
> ...


ich habe die gleiche farbkombi wie Du auch 
nur fahre ich das Freak mit ner DT Swiss EXC 150


----------



## cdF600 (9. Oktober 2008)

Sogar die Holzwand vor der Dein Rad steht ist meiner ähnlich.
Fahre das Rad jetzt seit Februar und habe keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Mit dem Freak machen Strecken die vorher eher ein Krampf waren so richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeddy (14. Oktober 2008)

FREAK in Grösse M zu verkaufen.
Ist ein 2007er Modell,wurde aber erst Anfang diesen Jahres aufgebaut.
Wollte meiner Tochter eine Freude machen aber irgendwie weiss sie es nicht zu wüerdigen,steht jedenfalls nur rum und wurde max. 100km bewegt,also Neuzustand!!
Verbaut habe ich eine Rock Shox Domain in 160mm
Laufräder sind Handgebaut,DT Felgen,XT Nabe hinten,Funn Big Bertha vorn
Kurbeln Deore,Pedale Crank Brother 50/50 x,Bremse Avid Juicy five,Shifter,Schaltwerk-SRAM X9,Lenker Holzfeller DH-Risebar,Sattel Specialized Rival.
Preislich dachte ich an glatte 2000 bei Abholung !!!


----------



## derfreaker (15. Oktober 2008)

joeddy schrieb:


> FREAK in Grösse M zu verkaufen.
> Ist ein 2007er Modell,wurde aber erst Anfang diesen Jahres aufgebaut.
> Wollte meiner Tochter eine Freude machen aber irgendwie weiss sie es nicht zu wüerdigen,steht jedenfalls nur rum und wurde max. 100km bewegt,also Neuzustand!!
> Verbaut habe ich eine Rock Shox Domain in 160mm
> ...


so en vadder hätt ich auch mal gerne...


----------



## Hans (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich beim 2008er Freak Probleme?

z. B. mit der Schwinge (Brüche) ?

Wie ist der Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer im Freak?

Danke und schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## pisskopp (16. Oktober 2008)

beim mir gabs im 2005er und im 2007 er keine Probleme...
merkst was.
Nimm nen Stahldämpfer! ohne Plattform


----------



## thomlau (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hans,

nimm`nen Stahlfederdämpfer und Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich hatte 
bis vor kurzem `nen Fox Float verbaut. Der Dämpfer ist von der 
Performance eine Katastrophe. Soll der Dämpfer weich sein und sofort
anspringen darfst Du nur wenig Luft reinpumpen, was zur Folge hat, daß er durchschlägt. Um das Durchschlagen zu verhindern muß man also mehr Luft
reinhauen, wodurch der Dämpfer auf kleine Schläge gar nicht reagiert, weil 
der Losbrechmoment zu hoch ist.
Die Performance eines Stahlfederdämpfer`s ist einfach nur geil!!!
Die Einstellung ist ein bischen aufwändiger, da man u.a. verschiedene Federn austesten muß. Hier kann man schon mal eine grobe Vorentscheidung treffen:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm
Ich fahre bei 83 kg eine 450er Feder. Das ist aber auch vom Fahrstil abhängig. 
Bei vielen ist das Gewicht ausschlaggebend, was man meiner Einschätzung nach im Freak aber vernachlässigen kann. Der Dämpfer sitzt schließlich zentral im Bike. Wenn Du Spaß bergab haben willst, kommt sowieso nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer in Frage.

Gruß und viel Spaß
                 thomlau


----------



## pisskopp (16. Oktober 2008)

welchen Dämpfer mit welchem Hub ?


----------



## thomlau (16. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> welchen Dämpfer mit welchem Hub ?



X-FUSION Vector PVA mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub!!!!

Rockt bis jetzt absolut genial. Im Vergleich zum Luftdämpfer fahre ich
jetzt eine Sänfte.


----------



## smouki (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre den Vanilla 200/57mm, erst mit 400er, dann mit 450er und jetzt mit 500er bei 74 kg.


----------



## larskugler (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich eigentlich beim Freak 05 einen Dämpfer mit 57 Hub einsetzen? Müsste eigentlich kein Problem sein oder? Standard hat es glaub ich einen mit 50 mm im Einsatz und daher auch 152 mm Federweg. Beim 57er Hub müssten es dann ja 160mm sein !?!? Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (16. Oktober 2008)

Beim Freak waren schon immer Dämpferv mit 200mm Einbaulänge 
und 57mm Hub verbaut.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Oktober 2008)

thomlau schrieb:


> Beim Freak waren schon immer Dämpferv mit 200mm Einbaulänge
> und 57mm Hub verbaut.



Das mit der Einbaulänge stimmt aber das mit dem Hub... hmh!! Bei mir war orginal der German Answer mit "ledigl." 55 hub verbaut.

Gruss
chris



Bodo Probst schrieb:


> hallo,
> einbaumasse freak: 200/55-57mm hub
> 
> German A. = 55
> ...


----------



## thomlau (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin Chris,

das stimmt. Der Hub ist bei jedem Dämpfer unterschiedlich.
Es gibt auch Fox,Manitou,German,Answer .. mit einer Länge 
von 200mm , die aber nur 50mm Hub haben.
Werden z.B. bei Kona, Cannondale, Corratec verbaut. Das gibt
logischerweise weniger nutzbaren Federweg.
Mein Float R hat auch 200/56mm.

Gruß
    Thomas


----------



## pisskopp (4. November 2008)

kann hier mal jemand Erfahrungen mitm FREAK-EX posten?
Besonders verwinkelte singletrails, sind die noch gut fahrbar? Oder kommt der Hobel dan nicht mehr um die Kurve?
Danke


----------



## Schreiner (4. November 2008)

Ich hab es ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Finde das Freak EX auf verwinkelten steilen und verblockten Trails perfekt.
Hinterrad versetzten geht super, man merkt den etwa längeren Radstand zwar aber nur die ersten 10 kehren.

Würde mir ein Bike mit dieser Geo jederzeit wieder kaufen für verblockte steile enge Trails Perfekt. 

Wenns hällt geb ich meins nimmer her. Nachdem ich vier Bikes in drei Jahren verbraucht habe bin ich hoffentlich jetzt beim richtigen.

Schade das es in meinem urlaub net geklappt hat sonst hättest gerne fahren können.


----------



## pisskopp (4. November 2008)

näxtes jahr!  bzw. kommendes Woe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widi10 (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte ein Fusion Freak von 2007 in M anzugeben.
Ich habs im Juni diesen Jahres erst aufgebaut. Alle verbauten Teile sind neu bzw. neuwertig.

Rahmen: Fusion Freak (Größe M/2007)
Federweg: 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float R
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Federgabel: RS Lyrik U-Turn white edition 160mm
Bremse vorne: Formula Oro Bianco 200
Bremse hinten: Formula Oro Bianco 180
Kurbel: Shimano XT 760
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Carbon
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Schaltzüge: Teflon
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 770
Kassette: Shimano XT 760
Kette: Shimano HG 93
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossmax SX
Reifen: Hutchinson Piranha UST ( + 2. Satz)
Vorbau: Syncros Race DH 80 mm
Lenker: Syncros OS Rizer Gain
Griffe: ODI Lockon
Sattelstütze: Fusion Maniac
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1

Gegen Aufpreis könnt ich auch eine Fox 36 Talas RC2 verbauen (+175 Euro)
oder das hintere Schaltwerk gegen ein X.9 tauschen (-50 Euro)

Gewicht komplett ca. 13.8 kg

Im Moment ist es bei Ebay drin, würd´s für 2400 Euro abgeben.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 
Bilder kann ich euch auf Wunsch zukommen lassen.







Gruß Andi


----------



## fivepole (5. November 2008)

Hey, da steig ich gleich auch mit ein ...

Abzugeben wegen permanenter Nichtbenutzung aus erschreckendem Zeitmangel:

++ Freak in M ++ Pike 454 Air-U-Turn ++ Fox Flaot R ++ XT Bremsen, Kurbel und Kassette ++ X9 medium mit X7 Shiftern ++ SingleTrack auf Magura Comp und Tune MK King oder Mach1 Sub Zero auf Formula Naben ++

Geht gerne auch als Rahmenkit raus.

Weitere Details gerne per Mail. 

[email protected]

Natürlich auch mit Fotos. Eines - allerdings ungeputzt - gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=164364&page=29

Preise sagt der Interessent an.

Over and out ...


----------



## Osti (9. November 2008)

habe heute mal den Vanilla R gegen einen Vanilla RC ausgetauscht und der Unterschied ist himmelhoch. Nicht dass ich mit dem Vanilla R unzufrieden war, aber ich wollte den RC einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Mit dem RC ist der Hinterbau sehr viel lebendiger und er saugt sich richtig am Boden fest. Mit dem Vanilla R fand ich den Hinterbau auch gut, aber etwas leblos und stumpf. Obwohl ich die gleiche Feder drin habe, fühlt sich der Hinterbau jetzt nach viel mehr Federweg an  

ich hoffe, dass ich den Dämpfer dann nächtes WE mal auf ner richtigen Berg-Tour quälen kann... aber soweit bin ich begeistert.


----------



## raschaa (9. November 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> habe heute mal den Vanilla R gegen einen Vanilla RC ausgetauscht und der Unterschied ist himmelhoch. Nicht dass ich mit dem Vanilla R unzufrieden war, aber ich wollte den RC einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Mit dem RC ist der Hinterbau sehr viel lebendiger und er saugt sich richtig am Boden fest. Mit dem Vanilla R fand ich den Hinterbau auch gut, aber etwas leblos und stumpf. Obwohl ich die gleiche Feder drin habe, fühlt sich der Hinterbau jetzt nach viel mehr Federweg an
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich den Dämpfer dann nächtes WE mal auf ner richtigen Berg-Tour quälen kann... aber soweit bin ich begeistert.



jo, fahre auch ein RC und muß feststellen, daß es ein super dämpfer fürs freak ist. hab mal gewogen, ca. 750 gramm! ein dhx air wiegt immerhin auch noch 438g... und mit den 250g kann ich gut leben!


----------



## sasch12 (9. November 2008)

welche Federn habt Ihr denn bei welchem Gewicht drin ?
überleg mir nämlich auch grad auf ne Stahlfeder umzusteigen und den Float raus werf...
habt Ihr da evtl. auch nen direkten Vergleich ?
grüsse sasch


----------



## raschaa (9. November 2008)

fahr ne 450er bei 75kg

hatte bisher im freak dn vanilla r und dt 225, der rc ist definitiv den anderen um längen voraus gerade weil es keine platform dämpfung hat.


----------



## Osti (9. November 2008)

habe bei fahrfertigen 83-85kg ne 500er Feder drin.


----------



## sasch12 (9. November 2008)

Dank Euch für die Antworten...
den DT225 hatte ich im Raid auch und fand den eigentlich schon sensibler wie den Float !
jetzt hab ich im Freak vorne schon die Lyrik U-Turn drin und die passt irgendwie nicht so richtig mit dem Luftikus hinten...
muß wohl wirklich mal ne Stahlfeder testen ?!
nur mit gut 85kg brauch ich wohl mindestens mal ne  500er Feder...
evtl. find ich im "Bikemarkt" ja mal was passendes !


----------



## bikulus (9. November 2008)

Hallo
nachdem mein DT schon 2 mal einegschickt wurde und schon wieder defekt ist, würde mich das mit dem Vanilla RC auch interessieren, was kostet den das Teil, wo kaufen?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Osti (9. November 2008)

den bekommste immer mal wieder günstig im Bikemarkt oder ebay. 

viele Leute verramschen die RC's, da nach langläufiger Meinung alles unter nem DHX5 oder Rocco WC ja altmodischer Mist ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt360 (10. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich muss bei all dem Lob auf Fusion mal was negatives loswerden. Leider hat mein Freak trotz Enduro/FR Parts nach gut einer saison schlappgemacht. Sprich, der gesamte Hinterbau hatte mega spiel bekommen, so dass beim Antreten das Kettenblatt mit dem Rahmen in Berührung gekommen ist. Daher hat dann die Kette schlagartig geklemmt und ist beim Antritt gerissen. Folge: Satter Sturz. Das bike wurde daraufhin eingeschickt, was gute 4 wochen mitten im sommer gedauert hat. Bei Fusion wurde der komplette Hinterbau ausgetauscht und vermutlich die Lager neu gefrässt. Aber genaues kann man nur vermuten, die haben sich allerdings nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht entstandenen Frässstaub zu entfernen, ausserdem hat die Farbe des Hinterbaus nicht mehr gepasst.
Folge: Ich hab den Müll mit riesem Verlust verkauft und fahre jetzt Spec.
Fazit: Auch in Germany gibts nicht immer die Superqualität und ich rate jedem vom Freak ab. Punkt.


----------



## pisskopp (11. November 2008)

So ein Hirnriss!!

Wenn du vor jeder Fahrt dein Bike gescheckt hättest, hättest Du Hirni evtl. gemerk, das etwas nicht stimmt. Das Fusion da überhaupt etwas gemacht hat, ist verwunderlich.
Ich fahre nun das 2te Freak und ich nehs soweit sehr gut ran, der Rahmen hat noch keine Probleme gemacht. 
Hoffe dass Du wenigstens prüfst ob die Bremsen, noch gut sind, nacher erzählst noch das die Bremsen Mist sind, weil die Klötze runter und die Scheibe lose ist.


----------



## matt360 (11. November 2008)

Hallo Pisskopp,
toller name. Übrigens nicht sehr nett, was du da schreibst. Aber mit dem lesen haperts es vielleicht auch. Das Bike war WEICH, nicht irgendwelche schrauben locker. Das ist übrigens nicht das einzige Freak aus der saison 2006, das laut meinem Händler diese probleme hatte, weswegen der jetzt auch die Marke aus dem Programm geworfen hat (und das nicht als einziger). Und vielleicht hast du einfach nicht den Antritt, um die Kette reissen zu lassen ;-)
Also geh weiter surfen in 10cm Wellen, dann nervst du hier keinen, der was kritisches schreiben möchte...



pisskopp schrieb:


> So ein Hirnriss!!
> 
> Wenn du vor jeder Fahrt dein Bike gescheckt hättest, hättest Du Hirni evtl. gemerk, das etwas nicht stimmt. Das Fusion da überhaupt etwas gemacht hat, ist verwunderlich.
> Ich fahre nun das 2te Freak und ich nehs soweit sehr gut ran, der Rahmen hat noch keine Probleme gemacht.
> Hoffe dass Du wenigstens prüfst ob die Bremsen, noch gut sind, nacher erzählst noch das die Bremsen Mist sind, weil die Klötze runter und die Scheibe lose ist.


----------



## TFR (11. November 2008)

matt360 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss bei all dem Lob auf Fusion mal was negatives loswerden. Leider hat mein Freak trotz Enduro/FR Parts nach gut einer saison schlappgemacht. Sprich, der gesamte Hinterbau hatte mega spiel bekommen, so dass beim Antreten das Kettenblatt mit dem Rahmen in Berührung gekommen ist. Daher hat dann die Kette schlagartig geklemmt und ist beim Antritt gerissen. Folge: Satter Sturz. Das bike wurde daraufhin eingeschickt, was gute 4 wochen mitten im sommer gedauert hat. Bei Fusion wurde der komplette Hinterbau ausgetauscht und vermutlich die Lager neu gefrässt. Aber genaues kann man nur vermuten, die haben sich allerdings nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht entstandenen Frässstaub zu entfernen, ausserdem hat die Farbe des Hinterbaus nicht mehr gepasst.
> Folge: Ich hab den Müll mit riesem Verlust verkauft und fahre jetzt Spec.
> Fazit: Auch in Germany gibts nicht immer die Superqualität und ich rate jedem vom Freak ab. Punkt.



Hi 

Es wäre vllt. ganz interessant zu Erfahren mit was für einem Setup (also Dämpfer und einstellung) du gefahren bist, wieviel du in voller Ausrüstung wiegst!?

Wieso bist du überhaupt gefahren wenn du ein Spiel festgestellt hast? sowas spürt man normal sofort  

Und wie zum Geier hat das Kettenblatt den Rahmen berührt? meinst du den unteren Teil des Hinterbaus?

Nicht nur Fusion hat z.Z. Probleme und so krasse Wartezeiten... ich sag nur Marzocchi -.-" 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## raschaa (11. November 2008)

also ich muß dem Pkopp, mit denen von dir gelieferten infos, soweit zustimmen. ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß dein hinterbau von jetzt auf gleich "weich" geworden ist... ich denke man merkt ein vorhandenes spiel schon rechtzeitig bzw. spätestens bei 'nem regelmäßigen bike check. das nicht jeder 500 watt auf die kurbel drückt ist klar, umso mehr ein grund regelmäßig das bike zu checken. wenns ein 06er ist hats ja wohl mal 2 jahre einsatz hinter sich, da können lager allemal fertig sein. mein 06er freak hat jedenfalls schon einiges hinter sich das ich hier lieber nicht poste  und fährt noch wunnerbar...

my2cents


----------



## matt360 (11. November 2008)

Wie gesagt, freundlich bleiben, bei manchen hier im forum glaubt man schon sie bauen die räder selber und sind bei Kritik sofort persönlich beleidigt..
Also: Der "Unfall" war schon im Frühjahr, also nach wirklich nur knapp einer Saison. Das Bike war vorher wegen dem Problem beim Händler, weil auch sonst einige Schrauben nachgezogen werden mussten, dabei wurden gleich die Bremsen und alles sonstige nachjustiert. Das Bike hatte auch kein Spiel! Sondern war einfach weich. Wenn Du dich so draufsetzt und ne runde drehst merkst du davon nix, manche Bikes sind schon im Neuzustand so (zb. cannondale Moto). Wenn du aber Vollgas reintrittst, dann fing die Kette auf dem großen und mittleren Kettenblatt an zu schleifen. Und zwar erts in der vorderen Schaltung, dann auch am Hinterbau. Außerdem, und das ist viel krasser, hat der Hinterbau beim Einfedern das Sitzrohr seitlich berührt. Das spürst Du beim Fahren nicht, sondern siehst nur die Lackschäden und fragst Dich voher die wohl kommen. Das heisst aber, die gesamte Hinterbaukonstruktion war so weich, dass diese nicht mehr in einer Ebene eingefedert hat, sondern in einem seitlichen Kreisbogen. Ich hoffe, das hat jetzt jeder verstanden.
Selbst wenn ich vielleicht einmal zuviel gefahren bin, ändert das nichts daran, dass das bike nach minimaler zeit kaputt war.  Du denkst ja nicht gleich, dass du ein Fusion nach knapp einem Jahr Touren und a bisserl Bikepark voll überholen musst mit Hinterbautausch oder doch?
Übrigens ich wiege knapp 100kg wahrscheinlich fallen jetzt alle über mich her, von wegen zu schwer...  
 Und noch was, ich fand das Bike supergenial, das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist supersensibel und das Ding ist megahandlich.. also doch noch ein bisschen Fusion-Geschleime.
Aber jedes Jahr 2800,- zahlen fürn neues ist was für Zahnärzte.




TFR schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es wäre vllt. ganz interessant zu Erfahren mit was für einem Setup (also Dämpfer und einstellung) du gefahren bist, wieviel du in voller Ausrüstung wiegst!?
> 
> ...


----------



## LordMolli (11. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Fusion Fahrer,

eine kurze Anmerkung von meiner Seite:
Ein normales Freak hat keine Freigabe für den Bikepark! Erst ein FreakEX besitzt diese Freigabe. 2006 gab es Probleme mit Hinterbauten, welche am Sattelrohr streiften. Ein Freund mir hatte selber ein 06er Freak bei dem der Hinterbau beim Einfedern fast am Sattelrohr gestreift hat. Da er es rechtzeitig gemerkt hatte, wurde dieser kostenlos beim Händler ausgetauscht.

Bei einigen Fusion Fahrern habe ich diverse Bilder betrachtet, wo mit einem normalen Freak im Bikepark gedroppt wurde. Das Bike ist für solche Belastungen nicht ausgelegt! Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es defekt ist. Daher vor Kauf überlegen, was man mit seinem Bike anstellen möchte.


----------



## TFR (11. November 2008)

Hi 

Ja beleidigungen liest man in den Foren leider immer häufiger 

Zu dem Freak. 
Was bist du denn für einen Dämpfer im Freak gefahren? 
Und wie bist du das Freak im Bikepark gefahren? 

Kann es sein das dein Händler beim zusammenbauen des Rahmens mist gebaut hat? (z.b. Gewinde rausgedreht, Schrauben ohne Schraubensicherung nach den vorgegebenen Drehmomenten festgezogen usw...) 

Achja arbeite selbst als Radlschrauber und wir haben auch Fusion vertrieben und kenn deren Schwächen... aber eben auch Kunden die alles klein bekommen! nur mal so 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## pisskopp (12. November 2008)

@matt360, bist ein richtig Guter, und auf der Isar und im Bombenkrater, bestimmt ein anerkannter Local..hast nen tollen Antritt, nur mitm Hirni scheint es net zu klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt360 (12. November 2008)

@ pisskopp: Hui, bleib mal ruhig, niemand hat was gegen deine Mutti gesagt...
Zurück zum Thema: Habe das Freak zweimal im Bikepark O-Gau auf der Freeride-Line gefahren und der Pisskopp hats ja schon geahnt, auch mal am Bombenkrater zum Droppen (wie hoch ist das, vielleicht 80 cm??). Hat mein altes Rocky Mountain Slayer 3 Jahre lang klaglos mitgemacht. Daher bleibe ich dabei; von der Qualität war ich einfach enttäuscht, da ich das bike für genau diesen Einsatzbereich gekauft habe: Tourentauglich, Endurotauglich mit kleinen Freeride-Einlagen, da ich sowieso noch einen reinen DHiller habe! Wie gesagt, Geometrie und Fahreigenschaften sind sensationell. Auch finde ich gut, dass man das Bike wirklich mit Anbauteilen sehr variabel trimmen kann. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich das einzige Freak einer ansonsten völlig problemlose nur super Qualität produzierenden Brand gekauft 




pisskopp schrieb:


> @matt360, bist ein richtig Guter, und auf der Isar und im Bombenkrater, bestimmt ein anerkannter Local..hast nen tollen Antritt, nur mitm Hirni scheint es net zu klappen...


----------



## raschaa (12. November 2008)

ja mit den fusions ists schon so'n bischen ne hass/liebe angelegenheit...


----------



## hankpank (12. November 2008)

nett gesagt


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. November 2008)

@Osti
Hab gesehen, dass du eine 66 verbaut hast. Welche ist es denn genau?? Bin am überlegen mir eine 66 Sl 2 ATA anzuschaffen. Spricht deiner Meinung nach was gegen 180mm an der Front?? Ist der Lenkwinkel noch okay? Momentan ist bei mir eine 36er Fox RC2 mit 150mm verbaut u. ich wünsche mir einf. ein bißchen mehr plush...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. November 2008)

@Mr. Nice,

meiner Meinung nach kommt die ganze Front beim Freak dann schon recht hoch. Ich hab eine Lyrik im 06 er Freak und finde das von der Höhe des Lenkers schon recht grenzwertig. In Verbindung mit einem VRO- Vorbau kam mir der Lenker zu hoch wenn die Schellen nicht waagerecht nach vorn stehen. Da könnte m.M. nach schon etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad sein.
Ist aber sicherlich auch eine Sache des Körperbaus. Ich gehöre zur Gruppe der Sitzriesen (kuze Beine langer Oberkörper) und sitze dementsprechend niedrig auf dem Bike.


----------



## raschaa (18. November 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Osti
> Hab gesehen, dass du eine 66 verbaut hast. Welche ist es denn genau?? Bin am überlegen mir eine 66 Sl 2 ATA anzuschaffen. Spricht deiner Meinung nach was gegen 180mm an der Front?? Ist der Lenkwinkel noch okay? Momentan ist bei mir eine 36er Fox RC2 mit 150mm verbaut u. ich wünsche mir einf. ein bißchen mehr plush...
> 
> Gruss
> chris



habs auch schon mit ner 66rc2x 180mm gefahren, ging erstaunlich gut. verlagert halt dein einsatzbereich mehr in richtung "light"-freeride, bergauf und techn. singltrails sind dann natürlich nicht mehr so gut befahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (18. November 2008)

@Freizeit- Biker
Danke für deine Einschätzung. 

@raschaa
Genau in diese Richtung soll`s gehen  Von der 66 SL 2 ATA erhoffe ich mir auch, dass das Rad bergauf u. auf techn. Singeltrails noch gut fahrbar ist, da man diese ja zwischen 140mm u. 180mm traveln kann.

@Osti
Wie siehst du die Sache??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Osti (18. November 2008)

ich habe die 06er SL Ata (140-180mm). Mit 140mm kommt man noch erstaunlich gut den Berg hoch, kein Problem. 

bergab finde ich die 180mm ziemlich genial, gerade für steile, technische Stücke, da der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist. Ich fahre zusätzlich noch ein VRO, den ich bergab steil stelle. So fährt es sich deutlich entspannter in anspruchvolleren Passagen. 









weitere Bilder sind noch in meiner Gallerie.

für die Ebene ist es natürlich nix, aber da kann man die Ata ja auf 160mm drehen.

in meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren weitere 4 Leute die SL Ata für solcherlei Touren, kann also nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein, aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Das schöne an der Ata ist die einstellbare Progressionskammer. So kann man die Gabel wirklich plush fahren, ohne dass sie an Stufen absackt, wie andere Luftgabeln das gerne machen. 

Von meiner Seite nen klares GO  

ich musste bei meinem Maniac Steuersatz allerdings nen dickeren Gabelkonus verbauen, da sonst die Einstellknöpfe auf der Krone am Unterrohr angeschlagen wären.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. November 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite nen klares GO


Genau das wollte ich hören 



Osti schrieb:


> ich musste bei meinem Maniac Steuersatz allerdings nen dickeren Gabelkonus verbauen, da sonst die Einstellknöpfe auf der Krone am Unterrohr angeschlagen wären.



Hast du diesen dann direkt bei Fusion geordert??



Osti schrieb:


> Mit 140mm kommt man noch erstaunlich gut den Berg hoch, kein Problem. Bergab finde ich die 180mm ziemlich genial, gerade für steile, technische Stücke, da der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist. Ich fahre zusätzlich noch ein VRO, den ich bergab steil stelle. So fährt es sich deutlich entspannter in anspruchvolleren Passagen.



Jipp, genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.VRO beim hochfahren lang u. Gabel auf 140mm - Bergab dann volle 180mm u. VRO steil 

Jetzt aber nochmal ne Frage zur Gabel. Hast du eine mit SL 1 (mit RC2) oder eine SL 2 (mit RV Einheit)? Ich frage desh., das es bei mir "nur" eine SL 2 geben wird u. ich mich jetzt natürl. frage, ob man "getrost" auf die Druckstufeneinstellung verzichten kann??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Osti (19. November 2008)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich hören








Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Hast du diesen dann direkt bei Fusion geordert??



ja, über Händler bei Fusion bestellt 



Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Jetzt aber nochmal ne Frage zur Gabel. Hast du eine mit SL 1 (mit RC2) oder eine SL 2 (mit RV Einheit)? Ich frage desh., das es bei mir "nur" eine SL 2 geben wird u. ich mich jetzt natürl. frage, ob man "getrost" auf die Druckstufeneinstellung verzichten kann??
> 
> Gruss
> chris



ist die SL1


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. November 2008)

@Osti
Daaaaaaaaaanke für die Infos Bei weiteren Fragen wende ich mich dann vertrauensvoll per PM an dich.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Skunkworks (21. November 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ich habe die 06er SL Ata (140-180mm). Mit 140mm kommt man noch erstaunlich gut den Berg hoch, kein Problem.
> 
> bergab finde ich die 180mm ziemlich genial, gerade für steile, technische Stücke, da der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist. Ich fahre zusätzlich noch ein VRO, den ich bergab steil stelle. So fährt es sich deutlich entspannter in anspruchvolleren Passagen.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
ich habe mal dein posting genommen: Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr den Tobi (Fusion support hier) gefragt, ob genau diese Gabel ins Freak dürfte. -Darf sie nicht, auch nicht ins EX. Maximal die 66ATA(?) mit 165mm ist erlaubt. Oder hat sich das inzwischen offziell geändert?

SW


----------



## Osti (21. November 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal dein posting genommen: Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr den Tobi (Fusion support hier) gefragt, ob genau diese Gabel ins Freak dürfte. -Darf sie nicht, auch nicht ins EX. Maximal die 66ATA(?) mit 165mm ist erlaubt. Oder hat sich das inzwischen offziell geändert?
> 
> SW



nö, darf sie nicht und das ist mir bewusst. Wobei ich die Gabel und das Freak nicht zum Bolzen und Bikepark hernehme, sondern zum technischen Trail-Fahren. Da ist man idR eher in Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs und macht keine Sprünge und Drops. Ich denke daher, dass die Belastung eher gering ist. Wenn mir das Steuerrohr abreisst, werde ich Fusion deswegen bestimmt ans Bein machen


----------



## bikulus (21. November 2008)

bisher hatt Fusion nur am Hinterbau Probleme, und dein Bike ist gebraucht gekauft, da kriegst eh nix, also fahr vorsichtig
Bikulus


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2008)

@Bikulus
Is klar nee. Ich sag nur "Wald und Kicker" 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Hans (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob ein Fox Van R Dämpfer in ein Freak 06 oder 07 in Rahmengröße S passt?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. November 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob ein Fox Van R Dämpfer in ein Freak 06 oder 07 in Rahmengröße S passt?
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich der Frage anschliessen. Nur etwas pauschaler:
Welcher Stahlfederdämpfer passt ins Freak?
Die Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Piggy Pack sterben scheinbar so langsam aus.


----------



## thomlau (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre einen X-Fusion Vector PVA mit Piggy Back in 
meinem Freak Größe "S" ohne Probleme!!

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## Osti (23. November 2008)

Vanilla RC passt auch ohne Probleme


----------



## specnic (24. November 2008)

wie siehts aus mit den dhx dämpfern coil/air??


----------



## raschaa (24. November 2008)

dhx air hat nicht in mein freak grösse L gepasst


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. November 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> Vanilla RC passt auch ohne Probleme





raschaa schrieb:


> dhx air hat nicht in mein freak grösse L gepasst


Wo klemmts denn beim DHX Air?  Ist der piggy pack zu lang? So gross ist der Unterschied zum Vanilla RC oder X- Fusion (auf Bildern) jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## metalorch (25. November 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> ich habe die 06er SL Ata (140-180mm). Mit 140mm kommt man noch erstaunlich gut den Berg hoch, kein Problem.
> 
> bergab finde ich die 180mm ziemlich genial, gerade für steile, technische Stücke, da der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten ist. Ich fahre zusätzlich noch ein VRO, den ich bergab steil stelle. So fährt es sich deutlich entspannter in anspruchvolleren Passagen.
> 
> ...



TOLLE BILDER


----------



## larskugler (25. November 2008)

Ich hab ja geschrieben dass ich mich wieder melde wenn das Fusion Freak da ist . . . 
Habs gestern abend abgeholt . . .

Also folgende Ausstattung:
Freak in "L"
Lyrik 2 Step Air
Schaltung X9
Trigger X9
Umwerfer XT
Bremse Avid Juicy 7 - 185/185
Felgen Fusin / Sun
Nobby Nic 2.4
Gewicht fahrbereit: 14,7 kg

Weitere Fotos sende ich dann mal . . .

Nochmals Danke für Eure tolle Hilfe und Unterstützung


----------



## cdF600 (25. November 2008)

Ist die Sattelstütze fahrfertig ausgezogen?
Das sieht zumindest auf dem Foto nach
einiger Sattelüberhöhung aus.
Ansonsten schönes Freak. Alles schön schwarz,
mit silberner Gabel, gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larskugler (25. November 2008)

Hab eine Sattelhöhe (Tretlager - Satteloberkante von 780 mm)

hier noch ein paar Foto!


----------



## raschaa (25. November 2008)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wo klemmts denn beim DHX Air?  Ist der piggy pack zu lang? So gross ist der Unterschied zum Vanilla RC oder X- Fusion (auf Bildern) jedenfalls nicht.



da sieht man was die bilder bringen 

der dhx air ist deutlich größer als ein vanRC, piggyback schlägt am sitzrohr an. zwar nicht direkt, er geht in den "ausschnitt" unten rein, kollidiert aber mit dem rohr von der innenseite beim durchfedern... 

übrigens ist der gewichts unterschied zwischen vanRC und dhx air gerademal 270g. in anbetracht der extrem guten performance des RC eigentlich keine diskussion wert. der RC ist in den augen einiger professioneller dämpfer tuner immernoch eines der besten dämpfer die es gibt. wer einen 200/57 ergattern kann sollte es tun!


----------



## specnic (25. November 2008)

weg mit den pedalen!!! sattel runter!!! ansonsten schönes bike


----------



## matt360 (25. November 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> bisher hatt Fusion nur am Hinterbau Probleme, und dein Bike ist gebraucht gekauft, da kriegst eh nix, also fahr vorsichtig
> Bikulus


 
Hi,
könntest Du Deine Aussage etwas konkretisieren, welche Probleme am Hinterbau sind denn aufgetaucht? Ich habe deswegen schon einen Garantiefall gehabt  und wüßte gerne, ob das anderen auch so gegangen ist.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## larskugler (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Erste Ausfahrt hinter mir . . . 
Und schon zieht sich der Dämpfer zusammen! Wie gesagt es ist ein Fox Float R (200mm / 57 Hub) Für mich sieht es so aus als ob in  Negativkammer Druck gekommen ist . . . 
Kan  ich das selbst reparieren?
Weiters habe ich bemerkt durch den Ausbau des Dämpfers dass der Hinterbau auch relativ schwergängig ist . . .   ;-((
Die Lyrik funzt super, bleibt aber bei etwa 150 mm stehen  . . .um die 160mm - Markierung - zu sehen muss ich die Gabel etwas auseinanderziehen ???


hier noch ein Fotos . . .


----------



## bikulus (25. November 2008)

HI 
im Freak Thread liest man ab und zu von gebrochenen Hinterbauten, ich persönlich bin happy mit meinem freak

Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (25. November 2008)

Hallo,

heute ist mein Fox Van R Dämpfer gekommen. Passt wunderbar in das 08er Freak in "S". 

Hab ein paarmal was gelesen von einem VAN RC - gibt es den überhaupt?

Leider ist mir beim Einbau das Gewinde der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme kaputt gegangen  . Hab eine längere Schraube genommen und hinten eine Mutter drauf gemacht - war bei den 05er Freak genauso.

Grundsätzlich - wenn ich den 08er mit meinem 05er Rahmen vergleiche - glaub ich , das die Qualität nicht mehr so gut ist wie früher 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Osti (25. November 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> Hab ein paarmal was gelesen von einem VAN RC - gibt es den überhaupt?



damit dürfte der Vanilla RC gemeint sein


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. November 2008)

larskugler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Erste Ausfahrt hinter mir . . .
> Und schon zieht sich der Dämpfer zusammen! Wie gesagt es ist ein Fox Float R (200mm / 57 Hub) Für mich sieht es so aus als ob in  Negativkammer Druck gekommen ist . . .
> Kan  ich das selbst reparieren?


Die Vermutung ist genaui richtig. Erstaunklich das das Prob immer noch auftritt. War vor 2 Jahren ein Thema. Bei kalten Temperaturen funktioniert die Dichtung zwischen Pos. und Neg. Kammer nicht richtig. die Neg Kammer bekommt zu viel Druck, der Koben kommt nicht mehr ganz raus.
Fox sagt natürlich Finger weg und einschicken. Kann man selber aufschrauben. Vorsicht durch den Druck in der Neg. Kammer spielt das ding teilweise gewaltig Sektkorken. Ich würds im Rahmen der Gewährleistung lieber sofort einschicken.


			
				larskugler schrieb:
			
		

> Weiters habe ich bemerkt durch den Ausbau des Dämpfers dass der Hinterbau auch relativ schwergängig ist . . .   ;-((


Ist normal.


			
				larskugler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lyrik funzt super, bleibt aber bei etwa 150 mm stehen  . . .um die 160mm - Markierung - zu sehen muss ich die Gabel etwas auseinanderziehen ???


Auch noch wenn sie wieder Warm geworden ist?
eine gewisse Toleranz hat die Gabel immer. Obs am Ölstand o.ä liegt, Einfahrzeit der Gabel etc. ? Fahr erst mal ein bischen.  Kontrollier aber häufiger mal ob das 2-Step noch unten bleibt.


----------



## larskugler (25. November 2008)

Danke für Deine Hilfe Freizeit-biker
So wie es aussieht wohnst Du gar nicht soweit von mir entfernt . . 

hier noch ein paar pics von heute . . .


----------



## pisskopp (25. November 2008)

ich empfehle allen mal nen stahldämpfer zu fahren.... hab jetzt bald alles durch... Germa A, Fox, Evolver... non nen stahl..nix anderes mehr. Von den luftigen, war, man staune, der German der beste, leider auch schnell defekt, wil falsch aufgepumpt..


----------



## derfreaker (26. November 2008)

matt360 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könntest Du Deine Aussage etwas konkretisieren, welche Probleme am Hinterbau sind denn aufgetaucht? Ich habe deswegen schon einen Garantiefall gehabt  und wüßte gerne, ob das anderen auch so gegangen ist.
> Danke schonmal!


2 kleine risse an der schwinge/hauptlager richtung hintere strebe auf der kurbelseite, problem wurde mit austausch (für fusion rel. schnell innerhalb 3 wochen) erledigt.
lyrik gibts ein upgrade (ausfedern nicht in ausgangstellung) bei rock shox über den bikehändler. habs auf garantie bekommen im juli 08, da erst im februar gekauft
hi pisskopp, was ist mit dem evolver (ausser schwierig einzustellen). hab den auch verbaut. ist die performance/ansprechverhalten mit stahldämpfer wirklich noch besser?


----------



## cdF600 (27. November 2008)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wieviel Freaks Fusion so pro Jahr verkauft? Würde mich mal interessieren. Kann das gar nicht einschätzen. Habe allerdings jetzt auch nicht die Ahnung vom Fahrradmarkt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. November 2008)

so viele können das nicht sein. dafür sieht man zu wenige in freier Wildbahn.
 [Lästermodus ein....] Ausserdem sind Sie wahrscheinlich zu sehr mit den Reklamationen beschäftigt um viele neue Rahmen zu bauen.[Lästermodus aus]


----------



## smouki (27. November 2008)

Ich meinte in einem Bikemagazin eine Kuchengrafik gesehen zu haben, in der die Anteile der verschiedenen Hersteller dargestellt waren (war wohl Ende 2007 oder Anfang 2008).
Ich habe eine Zahl in der Grössenordnung von knapp 2000 Rahmen pro Jahr in vager Erinnerung.


----------



## cdF600 (27. November 2008)

Das wären dann aber 2000 über alle Modelle verteilt. Kommt mir schon wenig vor. Da bleiben bloß wenige hundert Freaks übrig.
Hätte gedacht dass das doch mehr sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (27. November 2008)

nee nee habe auch gehofft das es nicht so viele sind 2000 gesamt währe doch OK 

interesant währe ein vergleich mit nicolai und alutech


----------



## cdF600 (28. November 2008)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Zahlen?
Wäre ja echt mal interessant.
Überhaupt auch mal im Vergleich zu Versendern etc.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. November 2008)

Du kannst ja mal ne Umfrage starten 
"Wer hat die höchste Rahmennummer"


----------



## spex (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem meine Kettenstrebe nach knapp vier Jahren gebrochen ist, hab ich meine neue nach "3" Monaten endlich erhalten.

Leider hat Fusion bzw. der Lackierer es nicht geschafft die richtige Farbe zu pulvern, obwohl die alte, defekte Schwinge u.a. wegen dem Farbton an Fusion ging.

Naja, jetzt hab ich eben eine anders grüne, matt lackierte statt glänzende drin, aber auf nochmal 3 Monate warten hab ich keine Lust!

Mein spezieller Dank geht an Andi (anbipa) nach Sulzberg, der mir für die 3 Monate eine Ersatzschwinge geliehen hat und ich so in der Zeit trotzdem Radeln konnte.Außerdem ist er mir preislich sehr entgegengekommen und hat so das Unvermögen von Fusion auf seine Kosten etwas kompensiert.
Ich hoffe Fusion weiß es zu Schätzen, was sie an Andi haben!

Gruß


----------



## spaceschleim (8. Dezember 2008)

sieht aber gut aus! also die neue...... also stabil, meine ich.

hatten wohl 2008 n paar probleme.... dafür sehen die neuen sachen aber wirklich brauchbar aus.... von daher.... lieber mal 3 monate warten.... 

das is übrigens noch garnix =)


----------



## xalex (21. Dezember 2008)

soooooo. vor monaten hab ich mich schon mal hier beraten lassen, wegen geldproblemen das projekt aber verschoben

jetzt ist vor weihnachten doch noch genügend kohle übrig geblieben. wollte eigentlich ein spicy jetzt haben (unschlagbares preis-leistungsverhältnis und bis jetzt keine ausfälle bekannt), aber mein händler bekommt es nicht....

also ist es ein freak geworden, auch schick. sobald es da und umgebaut ist, stell ich mal ein bildchen rein. ich bin mal sehr gespannt. wollte eigentlich unbedingt einen fox van drinnen haben, aber fusion liefert das freak nicht mit stahlfederdämpfer aus, da die kinematik auf luftdämpfer ausgelegt sei, na ja. wollte dann wenigstens einen evolver, sind aber keine mehr da.

d.h. ich bekomme jetzt einen monarch. meinem händler ist hoch und heilig versprochen worden, dass der jetzt top funktioniert. funktioniert der eigentlich überhaupt bei irgend jemand???

wir werden sehen, bin jetzt auf jeden fall schon mal auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten vanilla rc oder van... also falls jemand einen über hat...


----------



## matt360 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
leider beschäftigt Fusion eine farbenblinden Lackierer. Mein Freak war nachdem der Hinterbau ausgetauscht wurde (siehe frühere threads) dreifarbig. Zwei verschiedene Weinrottöne plus Weiss, sehr schräg... aber egal, ich habs eh verkauft... 
Leute kauft weiter Fusion, ist alles super...
Ach ja, die Rekla hatte auch gute 6 Wochen gedauert mitten im Sommer.



spex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem meine Kettenstrebe nach knapp vier Jahren gebrochen ist, hab ich meine neue nach "3" Monaten endlich erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hans (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mein Bekannter hat vor 3 Wochen einen Riss im Hauptrahmen in seinem 05 er Freak festgestellt . Nach 2 Wochen war sein bike wieder fahrbereit. Trotzdem das keine Garantie mehr war, hat Ihm Fusion einen Hauptrahmen kostenlos geliefert.

Manchmal gibt es auch was positives von Fusion 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## FFreak (3. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen!

Samstag, Sonne und Zeit....so dachte ich mir, bringst du mal dein Bike wieder auf Hochglanz. 
*Nach der Demontage des HR musste ich feststellen, dass mein Umwerferbowdenzug an der Verstärkung des "Fachwerks" an der Dämpferaufnahme des unteren Teiles der Hinterbauschwinge schleift*...!

Habt ihr auch dieses Problem? 

Habe versucht mir eine individuelle Bowdenzugführung für die Umlenkung unterhalb des Tretlagers zu bauen, jedoch hat die nur eine Tour gehalten... 

Diese Probleme traten mit der originalen, alten Schwinge meines in 12/2004 gekauftes Freak nicht auf. Nach der Umrüstung durch meinen alten Händler (Cycleplanet MZ) wegen größerer Reifenbreite, ist mir das bisher nicht aufgefallen. Damals wurde nur der untere Teil meiner Schwinge getauscht. 
Da es zu dieser Zeit dieses Drama um das filigrane "Fachwerk" und dessen Stabilität gab, welches dann mittels aufgesetzter "Verstärkungsbleche" gelöst wurde, habe ich nun eine Schwinge, bei der der Umwerferbowdenzug an diesem nachträglich angschweißten "Verstärkungsblech" schleift...

*Gibt es da vielleicht von Fusion auch angepasste Führungen des Umwerferbowdenzuges für diese Schwingen??*

*Kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Januar 2009)

würde ein stück zughülle drüberschieben an der stelle...


----------



## metalorch (5. Januar 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wieviel Freaks Fusion so pro Jahr verkauft? Würde mich mal interessieren. Kann das gar nicht einschätzen. Habe allerdings jetzt auch nicht die Ahnung vom Fahrradmarkt.




Hi,
habe vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen, dass Fusion Kleinserienhersteller ist und um die 1600 Räder pro Jahr verkauft.


----------



## metalorch (5. Januar 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> HI
> im Freak Thread liest man ab und zu von gebrochenen Hinterbauten, ich persönlich bin happy mit meinem freak
> 
> Bikulus



DITO. Fahr mein Freak z.T. relativ grob und hatte bislang noch keine Probleme. Hier tun ja manche so, als wäre Fusion der Bruchkönig unter den Herstellern - als ob es bei anderen Firmen keine Schäden gäbe. Beim Schlechtmachen gewisser Marken und dem z.T. Vergöttern des eigenen "unzerstörbaren" Bikes einer Firma X und deren super Services fühle ich mich irgendwie an das VW- und Opellol-Geprolle vergangener Zeiten erinnert. Bei einem Bekannten von mir ist z.B. die Kettenstrebe eines Specialiced SX Trail gebrochen, dabei hat er es relativ leicht aufgebaut und fährt damit "nur" Hardcore-Touring - also nix total freeridelastiges. Hat auch eine Weile gedauert, bis alles (Garantie) reguliert war. Bis dahin fuhr er auf seinem alten Hardtail (aua). So, hab jetzt auch mitgehetzt.Wer ist denn so naiv und glaubt den Firmen (außer vielleicht z.B. "Norwid" mit seinen Reiserädern - mein Vater hat so ein maßgeschneidertes Teil seit vielen Jahren) dass die Teile ewig halten ? Leid tun mir nur die armen Typen, die auf ein solches Teil sparen (müssen) und dann natürlich außerhalb der Garantiezeit ihr Fiasko erleben.


----------



## thomlau (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freaks,

verkaufe meinen Freak Rahmen oder Rahmen/Gabelkombi !
Rahmen mit Maniac Insignia O und Race Face Innenlager.
Gabel ist `ne Marzocchi Z1 Light Eta. Beides 2 Jahre alt und 
ohne Beulen und Risse!! Übliche Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich
vorhanden. Eventuell gibt`s noch einen Stahlfederdämpfer dazu.

Rahmen ist Größe "S"!
Die Geometriedaten dürften ja jedem hier bekannt sein.

Bei Interesse macht mir einfach einen Preisvorschlag! 

Gruß 
    thomlau


----------



## Toni Montana (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte für meinen FREAK einen neuen Reifen!!
Fahre Zurzeit den Albert in 26*2,25
Fahre überwiegend Touren mit singletrails im Wald mit ein paar Kickern dazwischen.
Sollte ich bei dem Reifen´bleiben oder sollte Ich etwas neues ausprobieren


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Januar 2009)

Wie alt ist dein Rahmen? Versuchs evtl. mal mit einer Nummer breiter. beiden àlteren Rahmen wird der 2.35'' Reifen von Schwalbe hinten allerdings schon sehr eng. Würde ich auf jeden Fall mal beim Bike Händler ausprobieren. bei mir hab ich an den Kettenstreben einen Schutz angebracht. Der reifen sammelt gerne mal einen Stein und schleift den dann an der Kettenstrebe lang.
Der Neue Fat Albert soll noch ein Stück besser geworden sein.

Wenn du viel auf nassen Wurzeln unterwegs bist, dann wäre ein evtl ein Conty Gravity in 2.3'' passen. du must aber auf die HotChily Gummimischung achten. Ich weiss nicht ob Conti die überall einsetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Januar 2009)

@Freitzeit-biker

Gut gemeinter Tip mit dem Conti ABER der Pannenschutz ist mehr als bescheiden!!! Würde daher eher mal nach 2,35 Maxxis schauen. Die haben selbst in der 1Ply Version noch 100 mal mehr Schutz (und vom Grip ganz zu schweigen!!) als der Conti Gravity.

Wie der neue FA weiß ich nicht. Der alte ist als Hinterreifen auch in 2,35 noch ganz gut zu gebrauchen.

@Toni Montana
Soll`s ein Reifen für vorne oder hinten sein??

Gruss
chris


----------



## bikulus (19. Januar 2009)

Maxxis Advantage in 2,4, passt bei mir super und ist ein Klasse Allroundreifen mi ganz gute Rolleigenschaften, bei Nässe um Welten besser als der FA
Bikulus


----------



## Toni Montana (19. Januar 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!!!

Also mein Rahmen ist von 08, Größe S
Der Reifen sollte für hinten sein!!


----------



## bikulus (19. Januar 2009)

dann kommst du auch mit edem 2,4er Advantage klar

Bikulus


----------



## Toni Montana (19. Januar 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> dann kommst du auch mit edem 2,4er Advantage klar
> 
> Bikulus



Ist der 2,4 nicht zu Breit???
Will bei einer Tour keinen hohen Rollwiderstand


----------



## hankpank (19. Januar 2009)

die breite des reifens hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem rollwiderstand zu tun. kommt eher drauf an was die verformung der karkasse beim abrollen an energie schluckt. 
die Intense 909 kann ich vom Verhältnis Grip-Rollwiederstand empfehlen. Leider hab ich öfter Probleme mit Durchstichen. 
Der neue Rubber Queen soll wohl auch richtig gut sein. Bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.
Die Fat Albert sind mMn zum touren aber echt gute reifen


----------



## bikulus (20. Januar 2009)

vielleicht sollte man definieren, was beim Touren so auftritt und wo da der Schwerpunkt liegt. Bei anspruchsvollen Trials bergab (solls ja uf Touren geben, und deshalb hat er ja auch ein Freak) brauchts halt auch guten Grip. Der Advantage rollt find eich sehr gut, wenn man da bergauf mit 2 bar fährt ist der Rollwiderstand nochmal reduziert, bergab dann Luft ablassen und man ist siche unterwegs und kann Spaß haben
Bei mir passt der 2,4 gut rein, hab aber trotzdem den Rahmen ein wenig mit Tape geschützt
Bikulus


----------



## Toni Montana (20. Januar 2009)

Ich schau dann mal die Tage beim Händler vorbei!!
Dann schaue Ich mir die Reifen bisschen näher an und berichte dann hier für welchen Ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## darrepac (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all,

Sorry to write in english but I am french :/
Fusion is not really known in France and so I prefer to try here to have an answer to my question.
I am 1m81 and SL 85cm and I would like to take a Freak Fusion BUT I am hesitating between the M and L size.
What do you recommend?

Danke!


----------



## Hans (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

M is ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. Januar 2009)

darrepac schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Sorry to write in english but I am french :/
> Fusion is not really known in France and so I prefer to try here to have an answer to my question.
> ...



at 181cm depends on what you ride most, if you want the perfect uphill/downhill do-it-all bike take M, if you do more uphill or CC-style riding L could work better....


----------



## missmarple (28. Januar 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> darrepac schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo @ all,
> ...



/agree! 
I (1,80 m / 87,5 cm) was also hesitating taking a frame sized M, but after several ridings on my dealer's freak, I chose that size and it suits just perfect!


----------



## darrepac (28. Januar 2009)

ok great you convince me!
What size of stem I should take ?


----------



## specnic (28. Januar 2009)

M with 40-50mm stem


----------



## darrepac (28. Januar 2009)

it will be 90mm from Fusion recommendation.
But stem can be changed afterwards, so that doesn't worry me so much

thanks for all your comments


----------



## Toni Montana (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bräuchte nochmal eine Kaufberatung für meinen Freak von euch!!!
Rahmen Farbe Schwarz Matt
Danke schonmal

Ich hatte letzten Samstag einen schweren Sturz dabei ist mir der Lenker  verbogen

Jetzt war ich gestern beim Händler wegen Inspektion und neuen Lenker!!
Er empfahl mir den Gravity Maximus in weiß
Was haltet Ihr von dem Lenker und überhaupt von weißen Lenkern wegen Stürzen usw. 
Einen Vorbau habe Ich mir auch schon ausgesucht Thomson x4 Vorbau
oder was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen

GRUß
Tony


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Er empfahl mir den Gravity Maximus in weiß
> Was haltet Ihr von dem Lenker und überhaupt von weißen Lenkern wegen Stürzen usw.
> Einen Vorbau habe Ich mir auch schon ausgesucht Thomson x4 Vorbau
> oder was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen
> ...



Hmh, der FSA ist in weiß bestimmt schick aber auch mit 436g halt richtig schwer!! Würde mich eher mal bei Syntace umschauen... brauchst aber dann auch einen neuen Vorbau.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Einen neuen Race Evolve DH ca. 370g kann ich dir günstig anbieten. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## derfreaker (7. Februar 2009)

vro von syntace mit entsprechendem vorbau. top verarbeitung und "haltbar" ist der auch für`s gröbere...


----------



## xalex (7. Februar 2009)

so, was lange währt...
so sauber wird es nie wieder 

ein paar sachn müssen noch geändert werden (längere bremsleitung, kettenführung bearbeiten...), aber läuft schon sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (7. Februar 2009)

@ xalex

Schöne bike - gratuliere

Was hast Du den für Federhärte bei welchem Gewicht.

Ich wiege so 82 kg komplett und hab eine 500 er Feder - die ist mir aber zu hart.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2009)

Du musst bei VRO daran denken, dass, wenn du die Clamps kürzer stellst auch der Lenker noch oben kommt. Wenn ich die Clamps bei schwierigen Abfahrten hoch gestellt habe um die Länge zu reduzieren, dann kam mir der Lenker zu hoch, so dass ich zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen habe wenns in schnellere Kurven ging.


----------



## xalex (7. Februar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> @ xalex
> 
> Schöne bike - gratuliere
> 
> ...



danke!
ich hab so +75 kg. bis jetzt ist noch ne 550er drinnen, die ist aber zu hart, aber jetzt nicht soooo viel. werd es jetzt mit einer 500er probieren. was hast du denn für einen dämpfer? 450er wäre für mein gefühle für mich zu weich.

willst du deine 500er los werden?


----------



## missmarple (7. Februar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> so sauber wird es nie wieder



Meins wohl auch nicht (gestern abgeholt)......


----------



## Toni Montana (7. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike!!!

Was haltet Ihr den von den Thomson x4 vorbau den wollte Ich gerne haben


----------



## xalex (7. Februar 2009)

auch sehr schönes freak!

ich habe den rp3 sofort nach einer gehsteigrunde wieder ausgebaut und den vanilla rein, da der luftdämpfer gnadenlos durchgeschlagen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (7. Februar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> danke!
> ich hab so +75 kg. bis jetzt ist noch ne 550er drinnen, die ist aber zu hart, aber jetzt nicht soooo viel. werd es jetzt mit einer 500er probieren. was hast du denn für einen dämpfer? 450er wäre für mein gefühle für mich zu weich.
> 
> willst du deine 500er los werden?



Die 450er ist bestellt - dann verkauf ich die 500er. ich melde mich bei Dir.


----------



## pisskopp (7. Februar 2009)

Mann nimm den lenker runter, so viele spacer machen doch keinen sinn.
Da bekommste kein druck aufs rad
ich fahr mit 80 kilos eine 350er feder und das ist gut so (manitou swinger)
greetz

ps: FETTET MIND 1 X IM JAHR DAS HAUPTLAGER!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2009)

derfreaker schrieb:


> vro von syntace mit entsprechendem vorbau. top verarbeitung und "haltbar" ist der auch für`s gröbere...



Dem ist nicht`s hinzuzufügen

@xalex
Schönes Freak,gefällt. Nur noch bitte den Spacerturm entfernen...

@missmarple
Auch nicht schlecht aber warum so einen langen Vorbau??

Gruss
chris


----------



## cdF600 (9. Februar 2009)

@ pisskopp: Ist es eigentlich generell anzuraten die Lager in regelmäßigen abständen zu fetten? Sind doch eigentlich wartungsfreie Industrielager, oder?

Hab da z.Zt. ein ziemlich nerviges knacken (ist mehr so ein knistern) das ich überhaupt nicht lokalisieren kann. Die üblichen Tricks dagegen hab ich eigentlich schon alle ausprobiert. Als letztes bleiben halt die Lager übrig. damit habe ich bis jetzt gar keine Erfahrung. Fahre mein Freak jetzt ein gutes Jahr, ca. 3500km.
Wie pflegt/wartet Ihr Euere Lager?

MfG


----------



## fivepole (9. Februar 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Wie pflegt/wartet Ihr Euere Lager?MfG



Auch wenn das sicherlich grundsätzliche Diskussionen nach sich ziehen könnte: Ich habe stets alle Lager aufgemacht und entfernt, alles sauber gemacht und entfettet, zuletzt alles dick mit neuem Kugellagerfett eingeschmiert und die Dinger wieder eingebaut.

Hab ich so alle 18 Monate gemacht und war stets ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied in Sachen Leichtgängigkeit. Als ich das erstmalig anging war ich baff, was da aus einigen Lagern so raus kam und wie sahnig danach alles lief.

Ansonsten hat mein Freak ausgedient und geht in Gebrauchtmarkt über. War schön mit ihm


----------



## xalex (9. Februar 2009)

fivepole schrieb:


> Auch wenn das sicherlich grundsätzliche Diskussionen nach sich ziehen könnte: Ich habe stets alle Lager aufgemacht und entfernt, alles sauber gemacht und entfettet, zuletzt alles dick mit neuem Kugellagerfett eingeschmiert und die Dinger wieder eingebaut.
> 
> Hab ich so alle 18 Monate gemacht und war stets ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied in Sachen Leichtgängigkeit. Als ich das erstmalig anging war ich baff, was da aus einigen Lagern so raus kam und wie sahnig danach alles lief.
> 
> Ansonsten hat mein Freak ausgedient und geht in Gebrauchtmarkt über. War schön mit ihm



okay, gut zu wissen.

offiziell sollen die lager aber garnicht geöffnet werden, oder?

auf was steigst du denn um, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## bikulus (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
Lager sollen/dürfen nicht gefettet werden, dadurch bleibt der Dreck erst richtig kleben und der Verschleiß ist höher
Bikulus


----------



## pisskopp (10. Februar 2009)

neeee... die umlenklager kannste einseitig öffnen, indem du den schwarzen Ring vorsichtig entfernst und dann innen fetten.
Bei umbau auf evtl. industriegedichtete Lager wechseln.
Hauptproblem ist die Schwinge, dort sind Nadellager das musst du mind. 1x im Jahr öffnen (Schraube auf, bolzen 1 raus, dann Bolzen 2 raus, reinigen und fetten.)

gruss


----------



## missmarple (10. Februar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> ich habe den rp3 sofort nach einer gehsteigrunde wieder ausgebaut und den vanilla rein, da der luftdämpfer gnadenlos durchgeschlagen ist...



 Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass mir das erspart bleibt... 




Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @missmarple
> Auch nicht schlecht aber warum so einen langen Vorbau??



Der ist erstmal "zur Probe" drauf... Auf dem Testbike, das ich hatte war sogar ein 110er drauf! Das ist ein 90er und ich werde jetzt erstmal ein wenig rumprobieren, was die Gabellänge und Vorbaulänge/-neigung angeht - ich schätze mal, da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (10. Februar 2009)

@missmarple
Da du dich beim Vorbau noch nicht festgelegt hast würde ich mir mal den Syntace VRO in S anschauen. Damit bleibst du sehr variabel...

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (10. Februar 2009)

Sind bei der Schwinge dann Anzugsmomente zu beachten?
Ich denke ich werde das mal machen. Werde das knacken einfach nicht los


----------



## missmarple (10. Februar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @missmarple
> Da du dich beim Vorbau noch nicht festgelegt hast würde ich mir mal den Syntace VRO in S anschauen. Damit bleibst du sehr variabel...



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## raschaa (10. Februar 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Sind bei der Schwinge dann Anzugsmomente zu beachten?
> Ich denke ich werde das mal machen. Werde das knacken einfach nicht los



SUFU.....
fusion lager + drehmomente


----------



## fivepole (10. Februar 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> offiziell sollen die lager aber garnicht geöffnet werden, oder? auf was steigst du denn um, wenn man fragen darf?



Dann mach es eben inoffiziell 

Ich steige vom einen Freak auf zwei Cannondales um, denn die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts eben doch nicht.

Schlusswort: Wer nicht fetten will, der soll es lassen.


----------



## specnic (10. Februar 2009)

wie zwei cannondales?
perp mit stimmigem dh aufbau??? und enduro unter 14kg???
stimmts??


----------



## cdF600 (10. Februar 2009)

@raschaa: Danke für den Tip!

MfG


----------



## fivepole (11. Februar 2009)

specnic schrieb:


> wie zwei cannondales?
> perp mit stimmigem dh aufbau??? und enduro unter 14kg???
> stimmts??



Du hast doch auch Agenten vor meiner Garage postiert


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Februar 2009)

fivepole schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch Agenten vor meiner Garage postiert


Der gläserne User, Schäubles Traum geht in Erfüllung!


----------



## specnic (12. Februar 2009)

fivepole: joa, so ähnlich... steffen hats mir mal gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (12. Februar 2009)

steffen schäuble ??


----------



## specnic (12. Februar 2009)

nö, n anderer steffen, aber der fivepole weiß wen ich meine


----------



## larskugler (14. Februar 2009)

Es scheint mir schwarze Freaks sind wieder "IN"  ;-))

heutige Ausfahrt bei Schneefall - aber immer besser als vor der Glotze . . .


----------



## Toni Montana (1. März 2009)

Hat jemand von euch eine automatische Satellstütze an seinen Freak verbaut??
Micht interessiert die Kindshock
Kann jemand was darüber berichten???
Danke!!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. März 2009)

Ich bin die letzte Saison mit der Joplin gefahren. Die 7.5 cm sind wenns richtig verblockt wir m.M. nach zu wenig.
Allgemein zu den Stützen kann ich dir den Fred empfehlen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245164  
Allgemeiner Konsenz: Alle noch nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Toni Montana (4. März 2009)

Falls es jemand interessiert!!
Ich habe mir jetzt die KindShock Sattelstütze geholt!!
Für das Geld ist es Ok!!
Bis jetzt ist nichts Kaputt!! 




Gibt es weitere Fusion Fahrer in NRW wenn ja wo???
Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden mit Fusion im Forum.
Seid Ihr nicht mehr überzeugt von eurer Marke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (4. März 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ist ganz schön ruhig geworden mit Fusion im Forum.
> Seid Ihr nicht mehr überzeugt von eurer Marke?



+ Super Kinematik
+ Super Geometrie
+ Vielseitig einsetzbare Rahmen
+ Tiefer Schwerpunkt
+ Schlichte Optik

- Defektanfällig (Rahmen wurden verbessert)
- Katastrophaler Service
- Teuer

Leider kann man mit schlechtem Service alle Positivpunkte zunichte machen.

Ich bin von meinem Whiplash immer noch begeistert, eine Antwort auf meine unzähligen Mails, wegen einem Riss im Rahmen, habe ich jedoch immer noch nicht erhalten...

Johnny


----------



## TheRacer (4. März 2009)

Ich bin voll überzeugt von meinen Whiplash.
Aber auch wahrscheinlich nur weil ich noch überhaupt KEINE PROBLEME hatte.
Ich hoffe auch das das so bleibt, nachdem was man hier so lesen "muss"


----------



## specnic (4. März 2009)

servus,
bin mit meinem freak auch TOP zufrieden!!!
und sollte ich damit irgend wann mal probleme haben, dann bring ichs zu meinem händler, und der regelt das dann für mich.
lg,
specnic


----------



## sasch12 (4. März 2009)

find's eigentlich auch total schade das hier immer weniger los ist...
wird aber wohl auch sicher viel mit'm Service und Support zu tun haben ! 
ansonsten lieb ich mein Freak und hab nun auch etwas "aufgerüstet", Stahlfeder drin und Kind Shock ist unterwgs...
die großen Testfahrten kommen aber dann auch erst noch.

grüsse sasch


----------



## cdF600 (5. März 2009)

Bin mit meinem Freak auch super-zufrieden. Das Rad passt perfekt zu mir und was ich fahre.
Fusion muß aber echt aufpassen. Was man hier so liest hört sich nicht gut an. Lieferprobleme in 2008, Händlerschwund, Bodo Probst weg, Guido Tschugg weg, nix Neues im Modellpark und nicht zuletzt die Qualitätsprobleme die das Forum beherrschen.


----------



## Toni Montana (5. März 2009)

Verkaufen eure Händler noch Fusion Bikes??
Mein Händler verkauft keine mehr wegen dem Service!!
Der macht nur noch die Garantieabwicklungen.
Ich bin auch von meinem Freak total überzeugt.
Bin am WE vom Kollegen das Speci Enduro von 2008 gefahren kein vergleich. 
Das Fusion ist um längen besser, spricht besser an und fährt sich auch besser!!
Und man kann es besser aufpimpen!!

Gibt es noch welche die dieses Jahr Räder von Fusion Räder gekauft haben??
Wenn ja welches Modell??


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert!!
> Ich habe mir jetzt die KindShock Sattelstütze geholt!!
> Für das Geld ist es Ok!!



Wo bestellt und für wieviel??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2009)

...


----------



## Toni Montana (5. März 2009)

130â¬ 
Und der Kollege hat 120â¬ bezahlt


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. März 2009)

@Toni Montana
Das waren aber dann nicht die 2009`er mit der 2 Schraubenklemmung, oder?? Und wo geordert??

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Montana (5. März 2009)

Ist nur mit einer Schraube!!!!
In der Mitte


----------



## bikulus (5. März 2009)

Hallo freaker
wenns das Wetter in den Alpen zuläßt, dann ist bestimmt auch wieder mehr im Forum los. Hab jetzt auch mal nen Stahlfederdämpfer drin. Bin mla gespannt was die Saison so bringt.
Zukunft von Fusion, tja ich hoffe auch, dass das gut wird
Grß
Bikulus


----------



## sasch12 (6. März 2009)

hi Bikulus,
was hast denn nun für nen Dämpfer bekommen/genommen...
wie is denn im Vergleich Dein 1. Eindruck ?
gruß sasch


----------



## bikulus (6. März 2009)

Hallo
hab mit nen Fox Vanilla RC geholt, leider noch keine Möglichkeit zum Test gehabt. Außerdem muss ich noch verstehen wie ich den am besten einstelle. Zugstufe ist klar, aber am Piggy Pag kann ich die Härte der Zugstufe einstellen, was das genau beeinflußt, mal sehen
Wenn ich mal unterwegs war, dann melde ich mich
Bikulus


----------



## sasch12 (6. März 2009)

dann sind wir ja in der selben Situation, hab auch nen Vanilla RC bekommen...
jetzt muß nur endlich das Wetter hier mal mitspielen !


----------



## xalex (7. März 2009)

fahr jetzt auch den vanilla rc, leider hab ich immer noch keine 500er feder auftreiben können, so dass er immer noch einen ticken zu hart ist.

bin den vanilla rc in anderen rahmen schon gefahren. die druckstufe würd ich nach möglichkeit ganz offen fahren, lieber auf eine härtere feder wechseln, weil er sonst bei schnellen schlägen bockig wird. abhilfe schafft hier das push-tuning, das ich absolut empfehlen kann und mir irgendwann gönnen werde.
ansonsten funktioniert ein dhx 5.0 inzwischen besser, für mich als hobby-fahrer reicht der vanilla aber alle mal.

bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem freak auf unseren hometrails. der schnee ist größtenteils weg (dafür ists super schlammig). in 2 wochen gehts nach finale, yeah!

zu fusion allgemein:
es war jetzt nicht so das kauferlebnis, das man sich so wünscht. wenn mein händler einen anderen rahmen zu einem akzeptabelem preis hätte besorgen können, hätte ich irgendwann storniert. aber das fritzz ist ja schon wieder ausverkauft, lapierre leifert nur an auserwählte etc
jetzt hoff ich einfach, dass die schwinge hält und fusion nicht pleite geht


----------



## Osti (8. März 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> Zugstufe ist klar, aber am Piggy Pag kann ich die Härte der Zugstufe einstellen, was das genau beeinflußt, mal sehen





das Teil hat doch nur Rebound und Compression = RC wie der Name schon sagt. Was soll man da noch einstellen? 

der RC funktioniert übrigens hervorragend im Freak, habe das letztes Jahr schon was zu geschrieben. Es muss nicht immer DHX mit Hokuspokus sein.


----------



## bikulus (8. März 2009)

Hi Osti
ja Rebound ist ja die Geschwindigkeit der Zugstufe, also wie schnell der Dämpfer ausfedert. Am Piggy Pack steht dann drauf: Harder, dies beeinflusst offensichtlich die Härte der Druckstufe.
Welche Einstellung hast du denn gewählt? Sprich anzahl der Clicks zugedreht für beide Knöpfe? Mein Test im Keller ergibt, 2 bis 3 zu bei der Zugstufe und ich würde mal sagen so 4 bis 5 zu bei der Druckstufe??:
Bikulus


----------



## F.I.N. (8. März 2009)

hallo liebe fusion fahrer...

kann euch nur gratulieren zu diesem tollen bike (freak) 

nur was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist als ich letztens eins in aktion gesehen habe:

der schriftzug "freak" sieht so minderwertig und nach baumarkt aus, dass ich mir denke, dass das diesem tollen bike nicht gerecht wird.
man kann ohne weiteres schönere "schriftzüge" hinkriegen... seltsam warum fusion sich da nicht mehr mühe gibt 

wie ist denn eure meinung diesbezüglich?

schönen sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (8. März 2009)

OT

Hallo,

was ist denn mit dem Fusion-Forum passiert? Sind ja kaum noch threads da. Zum Glück noch der für die "Freaker"

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## hankpank (8. März 2009)

das liegt an den anzeige-eigenschaften unten. wenn du da auf 365 tage gehst siehst du alle threads 
is halt nich viel los im moment. scheinen alle zu halten


----------



## sasch12 (8. März 2009)

Osti schrieb:


> der RC funktioniert übrigens hervorragend im Freak, habe das letztes Jahr schon was zu geschrieben. Es muss nicht immer DHX mit Hokuspokus sein.




und genau deswegen isses bei mir ja dann auch ein RC geworden !
Vielen Dank dafür...  
guß sasch


----------



## Tim777 (8. März 2009)

hankpank schrieb:


> das liegt an den anzeige-eigenschaften unten. wenn du da auf 365 tage gehst siehst du alle threads
> is halt nich viel los im moment. scheinen alle zu halten



thx

so siehts schon besser aus.


----------



## Osti (8. März 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Osti
> ja Rebound ist ja die Geschwindigkeit der Zugstufe, also wie schnell der Dämpfer ausfedert. Am Piggy Pack steht dann drauf: Harder, dies beeinflusst offensichtlich die Härte der Druckstufe.
> Welche Einstellung hast du denn gewählt? Sprich anzahl der Clicks zugedreht für beide Knöpfe? Mein Test im Keller ergibt, 2 bis 3 zu bei der Zugstufe und ich würde mal sagen so 4 bis 5 zu bei der Druckstufe??:
> Bikulus



boah, die Werte kann ich Dir jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf heraus sagen. Ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## bikulus (9. März 2009)

Osti
ja das schätze ich auch, andere Feder, anderes Gewicht.
Wie genau wirkt sich denn die Compression aus? Wird da praktisch die Druckstufe linear über den Federweg härter oder wird die Druckkurve irgendwie höher gesetzt??? Wenn ich da ne Vorstellung habe wie das genau funktioniert, dann tu ich mir leichter beim Setup

Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (9. März 2009)

da sollen die federungsspezialisten was dazu sagen... 

bei mir merk ich realtiv wenig unterschied im low speed bereich, also sprich beim treten, aber -wie oben gesagt- empfinde ich den rc bei schnellen schlägen dann als bockig, wenn viel druckstufe drinnen ist.. deshalb lass ich immer ganz offen. 

das deckt sich auch mit dem, was ich bisher so von anderen gehört habe


----------



## bikulus (9. März 2009)

danke schon mal für den HInweis
da bei uns aber diese Woche wieder ein Mix aus Regen und Schnee angesagt ist wird  der Test wohl wieder verschoben, außer ich entscheide mich doch noch ganz spontan zu einem Trip an den Lago
Bikulus


----------



## Pimme (10. März 2009)

Servus Freaks,

ich hab aus nem Garantiefall noch einen nagelneuen, piekfeinen Fusion Freak-Rahmen Gr.M in weiß in meinem Besitz, der sich jetzt auf den ersten Frühling freut 

Angeboten wird der *"Freak"Rahmen in Größe M* *inklusive einem ebefalls fabrikneuen Fox Float High Volume R Dämpfer.* _*Alles absolut neu, ohne Kratzer oder Macken,Lack frisch und glänzend, keins der Parts wurde montiert, geschweige denn Probegefahren*._
Die Schwinge ist bereits die 08er,also die verbesserte/stabilere Version. 

Denke hier im Freak-Abteil muss ich nicht über die Vorzüge dieses Rahmens reden, der Rahmen wirkt hochanständig verarbeitet und denke man sollte da ein echt schönes Radl mit aufbauen können.

Ich verkaufe den Rahmen, da ich über ein guten Freund der eine Bikeschmiede besitzt ein komplett Rad günstig erwerben konnt (Solid -> Blade) und ich so wieder einer dt. Firma den Rücken stärke 8)

Da ich eigentlich das Bike aufbauen wollt, sich dies aber nun erledigt hat, gibt´s hier bei Interesse noch en Ritchey Pro Steuersatz (noch nicht montiert) dazu.
Zwecks Preis einfach mal melden,werden uns scho einig

_Ride on,
Grüße aus Freiburg/ Freudenstadt

Flo_

*PS:Bilder in meinem Profil und die kommenden Tage dann auch im Bikemarkt.*


----------



## Osti (10. März 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> Osti
> ja das schätze ich auch, andere Feder, anderes Gewicht.
> Wie genau wirkt sich denn die Compression aus? Wird da praktisch die Druckstufe linear über den Federweg härter oder wird die Druckkurve irgendwie höher gesetzt??? Wenn ich da ne Vorstellung habe wie das genau funktioniert, dann tu ich mir leichter beim Setup
> 
> ...



die Compression=Druckstufe funktioniert genauso wie die Zugstufe und ist linear. D.h. es fliesst am Anfang genauso viel Öl durch wie am Ende des Hubes. Das Teil hat keine Lowspeed/Highspeed Druckstufe oder sonstwas. Je weiter du die Druckstufe zu drehst umso schwieriger wird es das Öl durch die Druckstufe zu pressen. Bei der Zugstufe federt der Dämpfer dann langsamer aus und bei der Druckstufe entsprechend langsamer ein.


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. März 2009)

Hi @ll,

nach 500km mit meinem FreakEX habe ich mich gewundert, weshalb mein Steuersatz schon zum knirschen anfängt. Heute Nachmittag habe ich dann meinen Steuersatz aus dem Rahmen geschlagen. Die Überraschung war gewaltig was mir da alles entgegen gekommen ist! 

Es ist klar, dass beim Lackieren der Rahmen die Passungen der oberen/unteren Lagerschale für den Steuersatz Lack abbekommen. Aus diesem Grund, wird nach dem lackieren die Passungen nochmals nachbearbeitet um den Lack zu entfernen. Im Falle von Fusion ist dies nicht geschehen. Betroffen waren der obere und der untere Lagersitz.

Das Beste kommt jetzt noch . Mein Fusionhändler über den ich den Rahmen habe, hat dann den Steuersatz einfach reingepresst, obwohl die Lagersitze nicht nachgearbeitet worden sind. Grammweise habe ich heute den Lack aus dem Steuerrohr gepobelt. Es ist kein Wunder, dass mir das obere Wälzlager schon ins Nirvana gegangen ist. Bei soviel Lack war die Verspannung so groß, dass vermutlich die Lauffläche des Wälzlager beim Einbau beschädigt worden ist. Aus Made in Germany wurde Vergurkt in Germany....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. März 2009)

Klassischerweise gehört zum Aufbau eines Bikes durch einen versierten Fahrradmechaniker, dass Tretlager, Steuerrohr und Bremsaufnahem nachbearbeitet werden. Wenn das von Deinem Bikehändler nicht gemacht wirde, dann kannst Du zumindest diesen Punkt nicht dem Hersteller ankreiden.
Was allerdings meine Meinung zum momentanen Qualitätsstandart von Fusion in keiner Weise verbessert.


----------



## metalorch (21. März 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> fahr jetzt auch den vanilla rc, leider hab ich immer noch keine 500er feder auftreiben können, so dass er immer noch einen ticken zu hart ist.
> 
> bin den vanilla rc in anderen rahmen schon gefahren. die druckstufe würd ich nach möglichkeit ganz offen fahren, lieber auf eine härtere feder wechseln, weil er sonst bei schnellen schlägen bockig wird. abhilfe schafft hier das push-tuning, das ich absolut empfehlen kann und mir irgendwann gönnen werde.
> ansonsten funktioniert ein dhx 5.0 inzwischen besser, für mich als hobby-fahrer reicht der vanilla aber alle mal.
> ...



Hi Xalex,
lese gerade, dass du in 2 Wochen nach Finale fährst. Wir wollen da im September auch hin und haben auch schon was gebucht. Frage: Hast du dir schon spezielles Kartenmaterial besorgt und kannst etwas empfehlen oder holst du dir was vor Ort?

Ich weiß, das gehört jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Freak-Tread aber ich dachte, ich ergreife mal die Gelegenheit zur Frage.


----------



## xalex (22. März 2009)

so, grad zurück

schön wars

wissenswertes zu finale findest du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213577&highlight=finale

mit der rotweissen karte, dies im rockstore in finalborgo gibt, sind wir immer einigermassen klar gekommen


----------



## metalorch (22. März 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> so, grad zurück
> 
> schön wars
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. März 2009)

Aloha Freaker!
Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe!
Beim Frühlingslagerputz ist mir an meinem Freak 06 etwas seltsames aufgefallen.
Nachdem ich alle Lager gereinigt habe wollte ich den Dämpfer wieder einbauen, doch trotz der richtigen Dämpferbuchsen passt der Dämpfer an den Dämpferbuchsen oben (25,4) M8 Schraube nicht in die Wippe, da diese ca 2mm zu eng aneinander steht.
Weil die Wippe an der Seite an der sie eine Kurve macht Verfärbungen hat (wie wenn man Plastik biegt - sieht aber nur oberflächlich aus, könnte auch abgeriebener Lack sein) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob diese evtl verbogen ist, der Abstand unter Toleranz fällt oder ob ein Distanzring (am Hauptlager zwischen Wippe/Lager und Rahmen fehlt. 
Ich habe nur an dem Lager ganz hinten 2 Scheiben innen und aussen vom Lager verbaut
Eigentlich kann das ja so nicht stimmen, da ich die Hauptlager an der Wippe öffnen muss um den Dämpfer einzubauen, diese Schrauben und die Wippe also unter Spannung festgezogen werden =?
Greez Freedolin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (5. April 2009)

Hey Kollegen,

nach vielen spaßigen Stunden mit meinem Freak wollen wie fortan getrennte Wege gehen. Daher sucht es eine neue Heimat 

- Freak Rahmen-Kit
- Size M
- Fox Flaot Dämpfer
- Alle Lager gewartet
- Keine Schäden oder Mängel

Auf Wunsch mit Kurbel, Bremsen und weiterem Zeugs.

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Echo (5. April 2009)

Hey Leutz

Ich hab mir nun auch ein Freak aufbauen können! Nachdem ich mit dem Floyd angefangen habe und dann ein Whiplash dazugekommen ist, hab ich zwar zwei tolle Bikes hier, aber eins fährt sich halt idealerweise schnell und nicht sehr flowig, dafür effektiv, das andere bügelt alles weg, lässt sich aber nicht den Berg hoch treten (komplett auf FR/DH aufgebaut) und ich war immer genervt und seit ich keine (Fun-) Rennen mehr fahre mit dem Floyd, ärgere ich mich, dass ich damals nicht gleich das Freak reingezogen hab.
Nun steht es endlich hier und ich habs getestet und bis darauf, dass was mit dem Wechsler noch nicht stimmt und ich gezwungen bin alles auf dem mittleren K-Blatt zu fahren, ist es einfach GEIL! Bin heute einen kleinen Kicker gehüpft und durch den Wald ge......flowt (?), es hat mich einfach sanft getragen und mitgespielt, wollte mich nicht loswerden, wie etwa das Floyd, das gerne buckelt wenns etwas technisch wird, sondern hat mich zweimal einfach obenbehalten, als ich mich schon am Boden liegen sah. Einfach TOLL!
Kein Action-Bild, aber trotzdem:


----------



## Schreiner (6. April 2009)

fivepole schrieb:


> Hey Kollegen,
> 
> nach vielen spaßigen Stunden mit meinem Freak wollen wie fortan getrennte Wege gehen. Daher sucht es eine neue Heimat
> 
> ...



Da gehts Dir wie mir, Allerdings gibt es bei mir demnächst nen nagelneuen Freak EX mit Monarch und DHX 5 Coil und zwei Federn zum Sonderpreis.


----------



## pisskopp (6. April 2009)

nehm ich fÃ¼r 600.-â¬


----------



## Schreiner (6. April 2009)

den Coil mit den zwei Federn 

Verkauf geht übern Händler meines Vertrauens

www.anbipa.de


----------



## xalex (7. April 2009)

@schreiner:
hat das ex bei dir auch nicht gehalten?


----------



## Schreiner (7. April 2009)

Nee hat es nicht, angeblich ein materialfehler bzw falsches Material an dem Steg zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.

Naja das neue sollte Heute bei www.anbipa.de eingetroffen sein und wird als Neubike zu sonderkonditionen über ihn verkauft.

Ich bekomme im mai ein neues Bike, andere Marke und dann mal schauen.

Momentan fahr ich übergangsweise ein 301 und das hält.
Selbst Flatdrops von paletten runter was ich normal nur mitm Hardtail mach hält es aus. Das 301 musste in den letzten drei Monaten mehr wegstecken wie mein Freak EX im letzten jahr da ich wegen kreuzband OP letztes Jahr sehr gemütlich unterwegs war.

Leider is der Hinterbau nicht annähernd mit dem Float Link zu vergleichen, Float Link ist und bleibt das beste Hinterbausystem das ich je gefahren bin 
Hoffe Fusion bekommt endlich mal saubere Arbeit hin dann komme ich wieder, solange bin ich erstmal weg.


----------



## pisskopp (8. April 2009)

Ihr seid alle zu schwer !


----------



## sideshowbob (8. April 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ...Momentan fahr ich übergangsweise ein 301 und das hält. ...wegstecken wie mein Freak EX ...Leider is der Hinterbau nicht annähernd mit dem Float Link zu vergleichen, Float Link ist und bleibt das beste Hinterbausystem das ich je gefahren bin
> Hoffe Fusion bekommt endlich mal saubere Arbeit hin dann komme ich wieder, solange bin ich erstmal weg.



also der vergleich 301 und freak EX hakt aber gewaltig! 
da wäre der zum 901 angemessener!  
also ich bin von einem normalen freak auf ein 301 umgestiegen und habe es keinen tag bereut. klar merkt man in ausnahmesituationen die 30mm weniger federweg dafür finde ich das ansprechverhalten und das gefühl für den federweg beim 301 eindeutig besser!
und wenn du so auf floatlink stehst schau doch mal bei votec ... schaut aus wie ein fusion, ist kontruiert wie ein fusion (dank bodo) und kostet als komplettbike soviel wie mein freak rahmen gekostet hat....

was wird denn das neue wenn man fragen darf???

grüße,
side


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (8. April 2009)

Das 901 is ja bestellt...... und der Hinterbau kommt einfach net mit wenn es grob "und" schnell wird. Klar das freak EX war ne andere Nummer das kleine is ja nur übergang und gehört eigentlich meinem Mädel.


Naja Pisskopp, wenn der Schweißer ein falsches verbindungsblech  an mein EX schweißt, die gleiche Einstellung am Gerät lässt und dünneres Material verwendet kann ich eher wenig dafür. 

Ja schwer bin ich und schnell auch, deswegen hatte ich ja ein *"EX"*


----------



## sideshowbob (8. April 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Das 901 is ja bestellt...... und der Hinterbau kommt einfach net mit wenn es grob "und" schnell wird. Klar das freak EX war ne andere Nummer ...



ok das gefühl beim 301 kann ich bestätigen!
der luft-fox im freak war mir aber oft zu überdämpft... aber das ex hatte ja stahlfeder oder?

bin ja auf deinen 901er bericht im LV-forum gespannt wenn du es denn jemals geliefert bekommst


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen welches modelljahr diese schwinge ist





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bikulus (8. April 2009)

Hallo Peter
das siehtr meinem recht ähnlich, habs 2006 gekauft zum Saisonende. Hab aber auch schon mal einen Kommentar gehört, dass das schon der 07er hinterbau wäre. Glaube Fusion hat da schon mal während der Saison gewechselt
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Schreiner (9. April 2009)

Die kam mitte ende 06 meines wissens.

Hatte ich am Freak auch so und das kam ende 06.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2009)

ich hab nähmlich ein B.j 07 freak, da sah die schwinge anders aus, ist aber leider gerissen, jetzt habens sie es auf ner evt.b.j 06 getauscht, dachte die sind auch gerissen, na ja, irgendwann freckt alles, dafür hab ich nur ne woch warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (9. April 2009)

o7 war dann noch ein blech drüber oder? so wars bei meinem 07er zumindest.


Aber wunder dich net, bei zwei Rahmen die am gleichen Tag gebaut werden kann es auch mal sein das zwei unterschiedliche rohrsätze genommen werden wenn Satz A grad aus war.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> o7 war dann noch ein blech drüber oder? so wars bei meinem 07er zumindest.
> 
> 
> Aber wunder dich net, bei zwei Rahmen die am gleichen Tag gebaut werden kann es auch mal sein das zwei unterschiedliche rohrsätze genommen werden wenn Satz A grad aus war.




ja, war ein blech drüber, und dieses ist an 6 stellen gerissen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. April 2009)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war ein blech drüber, und dieses ist an 6 stellen gerissen


Deutsche Wertarbeit! 
Ich halte den Laden so langsam für ein Bastel-Bude erster Güte. Da kauf ich doch lieber was aus Taiwan.


----------



## pisskopp (10. April 2009)

zeig erst mal bilder, denn die lackierung ist sub optimal und diese bekommt risse
Freizeit-Biker, nicht evrurteilen, wenn du nicht die ganze wahrheit kennst..


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> zeig erst mal bilder, denn die lackierung ist sub optimal und diese bekommt risse
> Freizeit-Biker, nicht evrurteilen, wenn du nicht die ganze wahrheit kennst..



ich glaub nicht, das ich dir bilder zeigen muss, und ich denk auch ned, das fusion die schwinge getauscht hätte, wenns nur lackschäden oder ähnliches gwesen wäre, die wissen schon das ihre schwingen ein schwachpunkt sind, und ich verurteile sie ja ned deswegen, habens ja getauscht, zwar auf nen 06 modell, aber solang sie hält , ist mir des egal, falls die auch freckt, wird sie halt wieder getauscht


----------



## Joachim1980 (11. April 2009)

Meine Frage richtet sich an alle, welche ein Freak mit Stahlfederdämpfer fahren. Selber bin ich Besitzer eines FreakEX mit einem RS Vivid Stahlfederdämpfer. Bringe bis zu 95 kg auf die Waage. Welche Feder wäre die optimale für mich? Habe etwas "Angst" das mir der Rahmen an den besagten Stellen wieder reisst! Zur Zeit ist eine 550er Feder drin. Diese ist doch etwas zu straff. 

Bin etwas planlos was ich da machen soll...


----------



## xalex (15. April 2009)

@joachim: hilft nur ausprobieren. ich komme mit dem vanilla rc bei 75 kg mit einer 500er feder gut klar, die 550er geht zur not auch, 450er war eindeutig zu weich


etwas anderes: habe ständig probleme, dass es mir das schaltauge verbiegt, so schnell hat ich das noch bei keinem rad, kommt mir schon sehr weich vor.
geht das anderen auch so? weiß jemand, ob da verschiedene ausführungen unterwegs sind?


----------



## larskugler (15. April 2009)

Hier mal ein simpler, einfach zu bastelnder Dämpferschutz . . . 
altes Kunststoffschutzblech kürzen, 4 Löcher bohren, 4 x Kabelbinder - und fertig!

guggst du hieeeeer . . .   ;-)
















weiterhin viel Spass mit Euren FREAKS!!!!

Lars


----------



## Hans (15. April 2009)

Das schlägt bestimmt am Sitzrohr an - lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und teste es.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2009)

fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren nen Freak und ein Dämpferschutz hab ich nochnie benötigt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (16. April 2009)

geht mir genauso... auch wenn meins erst 1 jahr alt ist


----------



## xalex (16. April 2009)

na ja, was benötigt man schon wirklich.

habe so einen lappen aus einem alten schlauch am sitzrohr, der dämpfer und umwerfer schützt. das find ich ne gute sache. und es schaufelt die ecke da unten nicht immer mit dreck zu

aber nochmal, weiß jemand wie das mit den schaltaugen ist?


----------



## snorre (18. April 2009)

Hi Freaks,

Vielleicht sucht von Euch jemand einen 08er Freak Rahmen in L (weiß-rot) oder kennt jemanden, der einen sucht. 
Würd mich freuen, wenn mein Freak ein neues Zuhause finden könnte, der das Rad auch zu schätzen weiß.

Viele Grüße, Snorre


----------



## Pimme (23. April 2009)

Servus Freak,

hab mich dazu entschlossen mein neuen Freak-Rahmen GR M. inkl. Fox Float R Dämpfer abzugeben...

Nähere Infos findet Ihr hier:

Grüße aus Freiburg

Flo


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (23. April 2009)

hi,

hab mir deletzt erst nen freak rahmen gekauft is da irg was zu beachten???


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (23. April 2009)

wo kann ich denn chat hier speichern das ich sofort draufkomm des suchen nervt
??????????


----------



## specnic (23. April 2009)

was denn für nen chat? du meinst wohl thread...
geh einfach in dein kontrollzentrum und klicke auf : alle abbonierten threads anzeigen.
dann drückst einfach auf: der freak thread.
verstanden?? mach dich einfach ein bisschen mit dem forum hier vertraut, dann gehts mit der zeit gaaanz einfach.
was solltest schon beim freak beachten?? einfach fahren und spaß haben!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (23. April 2009)

ok thx


----------



## asahi (26. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,

will meinen stahlfederdämpfer gegen ein neues modell austauschen.

welcher eignet sich / ist empfehlenswert für mein 2004 freak?

thnx!
asahi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (28. April 2009)

asahi:
besonders gut eignet sich der manitou evolver und der fox float.
mit nem luftdämpfer sparst halt n halbes kilo.
fahre selbst den fox float r und kann mich nicht beklagen!!


----------



## smouki (29. April 2009)

Dazu gibts einige Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255102&highlight=Welcher+Luftd%E4mpfer


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (30. April 2009)

muss specnic rechtgeben.
der fox float r fährt sich richtig gut.
würde mir keinen stahlfederdämpfer mer einbauen.
finde persöhnlich das sich luft sowieso besser fährt


----------



## sasch12 (4. Mai 2009)

und das ist eben wieder alles geschmackssache...
ich hab meinen "Luft" z.B. raus geworfen und will nur noch "Stahl" !  
wurde weiter vorne auch schonmal super von "Osti" beschrieben und was soll ich sagen, er hat Recht...
gruß sasch


----------



## missmarple (4. Mai 2009)

Wo das Thema "Dämpfer" gerade aktuell ist... Meine "Erstausstattung" (Float R3) hat nach einem Vierteljahr leider letztes WE buchstäblich den Geist aufgegeben und hält keine Luft mehr.  

Austausch/Garantie ist zum Glück kein Thema, allerdings überlege ich, eventuell den Luftdämpfer gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer auszutauschen. Bei der Gabel habe ich mich auch für eine Stahlfedervariante (Lyrik U-Turn 2008) entschieden und bin bisher zufrieden. 

Gibt's Empfehlungen in Richtung Stahlfederdämpfer??? 
(Über die Suchfunktion habe ich leider keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden...)

Thx!


----------



## Osti (5. Mai 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Gibt's Empfehlungen in Richtung Stahlfederdämpfer???
> (Über die Suchfunktion habe ich leider keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden...)
> 
> Thx!



Vanilla RC  

kein PPD und so ein Schmarren, Haltbar, funktioniert erwiesenermaßen seit zig Jahren super, Druck- und Zugstufe einstellbar.

ich hatte schon zig Luft- und Stahlfederdämpfer, aber das Teil ist im Freak echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (5. Mai 2009)

kann ich Osti nur zustimmen


----------



## missmarple (6. Mai 2009)

Osti schrieb:


> Vanilla RC
> 
> kein PPD und so ein Schmarren, Haltbar, funktioniert erwiesenermaßen seit zig Jahren super, Druck- und Zugstufe einstellbar.
> 
> ich hatte schon zig Luft- und Stahlfederdämpfer, aber das Teil ist im Freak echt gut.



Hmmm, mal blöd gefragt: ist das (vom Rahmen her) "jahrgangsunabhängig"??? Habe gestern beim Abholen des Austausch-(Luft-)Dämpfers mal mit meinem Schrauber gesprochen und der meinte, das System sei auf Luftdämpfer optimiert und es gäbe keinen Stahlfederdämpfer, der da gescheit passen/funktionieren würde...


----------



## smouki (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vom "optimierten" Float-LuftdÃ¤mpfer auf einen Vanilla RC StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer gewechselt â seither funktionierts und macht Spass! Dazwischen mal noch ein Evolver... 
Die LuftdÃ¤mpfer haben m.M. nur im Uphill wegen des hohen Losbrechmoments einen Vorteil.


----------



## asahi (7. Mai 2009)

hmmmm...

wenn ich die kommentare so lese, bleibe ich wohl doch bei meinem vox vanilla r daempfer und kaufe mir einfach eine weichere feder dazu...

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Welli (7. Mai 2009)

@Schreiner:
...wie jetzt - Du lässt mich alleine? Bin ich nun Deutschlands letzter Freak EX - Fahrer? Und wie viele Fusioneers gibt es überhaupt noch? Ich befürchte, nur noch eine Hand voll. Aber was mich wirklich interessiert: Weshalb haste Dein FreakEx aufgegeben, ist doch wirklich ein geiler Bock und die eierlegende Wollmilchsau schlechthin. Trotzdem schöne Grüße und Kompliment, das Liteville sieht spitze aus.
Welli


----------



## Schreiner (8. Mai 2009)

Warum ich es aufgegeben habe?
Rate mal warum ich einen Nagelneuen Rahmen mit Garantie zu verkaufen habe?
Richtisch er ging kaputt.
Das ging aber dieses mal nicht auf mein Konto, Fusion hat den Fehler auf seine Kappe genommen, Schweißfehler bzw Materialfehler.

Ich trauer dem teil jetzt schon nach, es ist und bleibt der geilste Hinterbau den es gibt. Mein LV wird da nicht rankommen da bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher. Aber Ein 17 Kilo Bike fahren und vor jedem Drop angst zu haben das es gleich wieder reißt geht einfach auch net.


----------



## missmarple (8. Mai 2009)

Nachtrag: Stahlfederdämpfer geht nur bei den älteren Rahmen...  
In einem solchen fährt mein Schrauber selbst den Vanilla. Ergo bleibt's beim (ausgetauschten) RP3...


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (8. Mai 2009)

wenn man euch so schreiben sieht denkt man fast, dass das freak von den dinosauriern abstammt und nachträglich ausstirbt^^
wollt aber eigentlich wissen wie viel druck ihr im dämpfer fahrt (fox float r)

thx


----------



## missmarple (8. Mai 2009)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> wollt aber eigentlich wissen wie viel druck ihr im dämpfer fahrt (fox float r)



Bis er keine Luft mehr gehalten hat, bin ich ihn mit 150 psi gefahren (bei geschätzten 80kg fahrfertig)...


----------



## xalex (8. Mai 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Stahlfederdämpfer geht nur bei den älteren Rahmen...
> In einem solchen fährt mein Schrauber selbst den Vanilla. Ergo bleibt's beim (ausgetauschten) RP3...



der vanilla rc funktioniert in meinem neuen freak rahmen gut. auf jeden fall besser als der optimierte rp3 im auf luftdämpfer optimierten hinterbau....
probiers doch einfach aus, ein gebrauchter vanilla kostet ja jetzt nicht die welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (8. Mai 2009)

weiß nicht ob das schon war.... aber habt ihr euch mal das Votec SX angeschaut....

Kinematic von Bodo und diesmal nicht wie bei Cube irgendwas anderes...ne sieht mal fast genau nach Float Link aus:
http://votec.de/votec/pdf/test_VSX_freeride_0209.pdf


----------



## flowbike (9. Mai 2009)

gehört jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt in den freakfred, aber stimmt schon, das sieht sehr nach floatlink aus.


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Mai 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> gehört jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt in den freakfred, aber stimmt schon, das sieht sehr nach floatlink aus.



sieht aus wie'n freak und hat fast den gleichen Hinterbau...find schon das man das hier posten kann.

mich wunderts halt...dachte Fusion hätte vielleicht ein Patent auf den Hinterbau aber anscheint gehört das wohl dem Bodo


----------



## Osti (9. Mai 2009)

auf der Votec Seite sieht man nun viele Modelle mit Float-Link. Das VSX sieht auch sehr interessant aus, hat sehr ähnliche Geometrie-Werte wie das Freak, nur etwas länger... sieht auf jeden Fall nach nem guten Plan B aus, sollte das Freak mal hin sein


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Mai 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob es auch noch eine Art Whiplash bauen


----------



## Welli (9. Mai 2009)

Das Votec hat im neuen Freeride beim Test der Super-Enduros (oder Leicht-Freerider - zu der Ecke gehört das Freak EX ja auch) perfekt abgeschnitten mit der Höchstnote 10. Das nur am Rande. Es hat - zumindest optisch - auffällig viele Ähnlichkeiten zum Freak EX.
Ist eigentlich Fusion schon so am Ende, dass nicht mal mehr an Tests teilgenommen wird?
Grüße Euch, schwinge mich gleich auf mein EX und geh' noch ein wenig spielen...


P.S.: Wenn wir noch ein par Posts zum Votec hier bringen, antwortet vielleicht Bodo Probst mal wieder im Fusion-Forum  So wie früher. Mann, waren das noch Zeiten (schwärm).


----------



## flowbike (9. Mai 2009)

Die Preise von Votec sind auf jeden Fall sehr interessant


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Mai 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> Die Preise von Votec sind auf jeden Fall sehr interessant


jo, und er Service kann ja kaum schlechter sein. auch wenn es ein Versender ist.


ich finds geil...im Freeride Test hat Bodo an 3 von 14 Bikes mitgearbeitet und es ist nicht mal ein Fusion dabei


----------



## Pardus (10. Mai 2009)

nur so am Rande, dass habe ich mal vor urzeiten in google gefunden ...#

http://www.google.com/patents?vid=USPAT6845998&id=r9ATAAAAEBAJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (10. Mai 2009)

Bodo ist freier Entwickler. Unter anderem hat er für Votec seine Float-Link weiter entwickelt. Und ja, das Votec V.SX steht auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben, wenn mir mein FreakEX unter dem "Hintern" zusammenbricht. An alle Stuttgarter oder aus näherer Umgebung, es lohnt sich im Votec Shop in Stgt. vorbei zuschauen. Nette Jungs dort.

Jetzt aber zur eigentlichen Frage weshalb ich mich eingeloggt habe:
Passen die Coninental Rubbe Queen Reifen durch einen FreakEX Hinterbau durch. Schon bei den Big Betty's ist nicht wirklich viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe. Optisch bauen die Rubber Queen Reifen noch etwas breiter als die Betty's. Jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Habe kein Interesse jede Menge Geld in den Sand zu setzen. Und nein, bei Fusion selber rufe ich nicht an. Am Telefon haben die mir das FreakEX als Allmountain bezeichnet.

PS: FreakEX hält noch....


----------



## Tim777 (11. Mai 2009)

Fahre in meinem 2005er Freak immer noch die erste Gabel, Pike race von 05. Will was anderes reinbauen. Was würdet Ihr nehmen bzw. womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht im Freak.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Hans (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mein 05er Freak mit einer MZ Z1 light gefahren. Super sensibel, trotz Stahlfeder nur ca. 2350 Gr incl Steckachse, per Luftdruck an das Fahrergewicht anpassbar und mit dem genialen ETA. Vielleicht treibst Du noch eine im e-bay auf.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## flowbike (11. Mai 2009)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> ... An alle Stuttgarter oder aus näherer Umgebung, es lohnt sich im Votec Shop in Stgt. vorbei zuschauen. Nette Jungs dort.....


Danke für den Tip, mit Stuggitown, wußte gar nicht, daß es dort nen shop gibt. Da koh mer ja beschdimmt mal a Schnäpple macha ;-)


----------



## Tim777 (12. Mai 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mein 05er Freak mit einer MZ Z1 light gefahren. Super sensibel, trotz Stahlfeder nur ca. 2350 Gr incl Steckachse, per Luftdruck an das Fahrergewicht anpassbar und mit dem genialen ETA. Vielleicht treibst Du noch eine im e-bay auf.
> 
> ...



Danke Hans, Grüße, Tim777


----------



## missmarple (12. Mai 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr nehmen bzw. womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht im Freak.



Ich fahre im Freak eine 2008er Lyrik (Stahlfeder, U-Turn) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit - ausser dass ich sie leider erst mit der "falschen" Feder (zu weich) gefahren bin, aber da kann ja die Gabel nix für...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (12. Mai 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Fahre in meinem 2005er Freak immer noch die erste Gabel, Pike race von 05. Will was anderes reinbauen. Was würdet Ihr nehmen bzw. womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht im Freak.
> 
> Grüße, Tim777



Tim
ich fahr in meinem 06er Freak auch ne Lyrik. Musst halt bedenken(vor allem je älter das Freak wegen der Geometrie) dass du halt mit dem Sitzwinkel immer flacher wirst und dann wird es vom Treten ev nimmer soo toll. Ev eine ander Sattelstütze. Ich hab aber zu alle dem noch ein 24er Hinterrad und komm noch ganz gut bergauf. Nimm das Freak aber auch nicht für lange Touren her. Die in Frage kommenden 160er Gabeln haben aber praktisch alle das gleiche Einbaumaß.
Bikulus


----------



## derfreaker (14. Mai 2009)

hallo gemeinde: ich fahre ein freak 2007 mit einem manitou isx4 dämpfer. macht mittlerweile ganz schön mukken er hat erheblichen druckluftverlust. hauptkammer auf 8bar aufgepustet und schon nach ca. 3 tagen ist die luft raus. wer kann auch davon berichten und was kostet so eine inspektion? was wird gemacht? alternativ suche ich evtl. einen stahldämpfer. fraaage??: was soll ich einbauen? gewichtsmässig kommts mir nicht so drauf an. besser gut und günstig.


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2009)

guck ob du den guten, alten Vanilla RC irgendwo ergattern kannst, super dämpfer fürs freak!


----------



## bikulus (14. Mai 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> guck ob du den guten, alten Vanilla RC irgendwo ergattern kannst, super dämpfer fürs freak!



stimmt


----------



## derfreaker (15. Mai 2009)

hi bikulus und raschaa, danke für die superschnelle info. unterschied: vanilla r zu vanilla rc. Der "r" hat keine druckstufenverstellung und keinen ausgleichsbehälter. ansonsten baugleich. ist das so korrekt? und weiter, welche feder bei weniger als 75 kg eigengewicht: 400er, 450er oder 500er? hatte bisher in meinen bikes immer luftdämpfer verbaut, deshalb die vielen fragen...


----------



## bikulus (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo
check ich gerne wenn ich wider zuhause bin. War heut morgen mal wieder in den Bergen, mein Fréak im Moment mit Luftdämpfer, Test ob er hält
Bikulus


----------



## bikulus (15. Mai 2009)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hi bikulus und raschaa, danke für die superschnelle info. unterschied: vanilla r zu vanilla rc. Der "r" hat keine druckstufenverstellung und keinen ausgleichsbehälter. ansonsten baugleich. ist das so korrekt? und weiter, welche feder bei weniger als 75 kg eigengewicht: 400er, 450er oder 500er? hatte bisher in meinen bikes immer luftdämpfer verbaut, deshalb die vielen fragen...



So jetzt hab ich schnell nochmal geschaut, für meine 70kg finde ich die 450er sehr angenehm, gibt ein schönes Ansprechverhalten. Die 500 hab ich auch schon mal drin gehabt, hatte aber das Gefühl, zu wenig Federweg zu nutzen
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche
Bikulus


----------



## xalex (15. Mai 2009)

die 450 ist mir (75kg) definitiv zu weich gewesen. ich hab jetzt ne 500 er und ne 550er probiert und mic noch nicht entschieden. die 500 er ist mir eigentlich lieber, schlägt aber auch bei den kleineren sprüngen und drops die ich mache relativ leicht durch


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2009)

fahre bei 78kg 450er, schlägt bei mir nicht spürbar durch und ich mißbrauche mein freak durchaus auch als light-freerider. das ist der vorteil des RC du kannst die druckstufe noch nutzen um sowas abzufangen, außerdem ist die performance des RC deutlich besser als beim R. war halt bis zur einführung des DHX der amtliche DH dämpfer...


----------



## sasch12 (16. Mai 2009)

ich fahr mit meinen 85kg sogar ne 450...
hab aber auch ne 500er, die gelegentlich mal rein kommt 
mit den Stahl-sachen kannst eben so schön weich fahren ohne das es durchsackt.
gruß sasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (17. Mai 2009)

Das find ich doch sehr interessant, wie jeder so seine Vorstellungen und Wünsche hat, da sieht man auch ganz klar, so eine pauschale Empfehlung gibt es nicht, ist auch wahrscheinlich Frage des Fahrstils, Könnens und subjektiver Wahrnehmung
Schönen Sonntag noch, geh jetzt zum biken
Bikulus


----------



## Sebastian_93 (29. Mai 2009)

Wo kann man ältere Modelle des Fusion Freak kaufen ?


----------



## snorre (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Sebastian,
muss es unbedingt was "älters" sein? Weil ich könnt Dir einen Freak Rahmen für nen guten Preis anbieten (siehe meine Bikemarktanzeige).
Schau mal rein und wenn Du Interesse hast, dann schick mir ne PN mit Mailadresse, dann kann ich Dir mehr Bilder schicken.

Gruß, Snorre


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (30. Mai 2009)

hi sebastian 

schau mal auf dem bikemarkt hier auf ibc.
hab hier meine freak rahmen gefunden (der verkäufer war sogar fast mein nachbar).
der besuch lohnt sich auf jedenfall.

gruß 

wicno


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Freaker!!!!!!!

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Freak zuzulegen. Gibt ja immer nette Rahmen bei ebay oder vielleicht sogar der Rahmen von Snorre....(@Snorre ist der noch zu haben?) Da ich auch schon mal ein Raid gefahren habe, bin ich immer vom floatlink begeistert gewesen.

Habe aber schon die neue Fox Talas 110/130/150 QR 15 zu hause liegen!
Würde die in den Rahmen passen oder sagt ihr lieber nicht????

Bei meinen 1,85 und SL 90 muss ich auch wohl einen L Rahmen fahren, oder?
Das Rad soll halt auch bergauf und auf Touren fahren und nicht nur bergab.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## missmarple (8. Juni 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bei meinen 1,85 und SL 90 muss ich auch wohl einen L Rahmen fahren, oder?
> Das Rad soll halt auch bergauf und auf Touren fahren und nicht nur bergab.



Was die Rahmengrösse angeht würde ich sagen, dass Dir - je nach bevorzugter Sitzposition - evtl. auch ein Rahmen in M "passen" könnte... Zumindest fahre ich einen bei 1,80 m mit 87 cm Schrittlänge. Im Zweifelsfall vielleicht mal probesitzen...


----------



## larskugler (9. Juni 2009)

bin 183 cm und auch etwa schrittlänge 90 . . . mir passt der L-Rahmen perfect!!
Die Talas Gabel wäre optimal!
Kann Dir schon vorab zu einem tollen agilen Spielgerät gratulieren . .   ;-)


----------



## raschaa (9. Juni 2009)

larskugler schrieb:


> bin 183 cm und auch etwa schrittlänge 90 . . . mir passt der L-Rahmen perfect!!
> Die Talas Gabel wäre optimal!
> Kann Dir schon vorab zu einem tollen agilen Spielgerät gratulieren . .   ;-)



jo kann ich bestätigen, bin 189 fahre L, ausser du willst es als light-freerider aufbauen dann eher M. die gabel passt sicherlich gut...


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. Juni 2009)

gabel passt auf jeden fall gut.

ich bin 1,78 und der rahmen ist so finde ich ziemlich kompakt.
würde ein L nehmen wenn du damit auch touren fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Juni 2009)

Danke für eure Hinweise. Dann bin ich ja bestätigt, in meiner Rahmengröße L.

Machen die aktuellen Rahmen noch Probleme, dass die Hintere Schwinge bricht? Bei meinem 2005 Raid ist damals der Hauptrahmen gebrochen. An der Stelle wo das Sitzroher so schön geschwungen um den Dämpfer sich öffnet.
Oder sind die aktuellen Modelle nicht mehr so anfällig?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## flowbike (11. Juni 2009)

also ich würde mi glaube ich derzeit ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mir überhaupt noch ein Fusion kaufe. 
Nicht, daß ich mit meinem Freak, übrigens ebenfalls mit ner 150er Gabel, allerdings eine DT EXC 150, jetzt Probleme hätte.
Aber nach dem was man so hört scheint das ja quasi vorprogrammiert und da ja in der Bikeszene auch schon Gerüchte rum gehen, Fusion gehe über die Wupper, würde ich wohl momentan zum vergleichbaren Votec V.SX greifen, zumal es deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## snorre (11. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,
man muss ja nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen. Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: wie oft war Votec schon pleite??? zwei mal??? Warum sollte man da dann kaufen ohne sich Sorgen zu machen? Keine Frage - die neuen Bikes von denen sind toll und funtkionieren (dank Bodo) wohl auch gut. Aber Fusion gleich aufs Abstellgleis schieben ist auch nicht richtig.

Zurück zum Thema: das Freak hatte Probleme mit den Kettenstreben. Hier gabs öfters (Haar)Risse an der Verbindung von der Kettenstrebe zur unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Sollte aber mit der verstärkten Kettenstrebe der 08er Modelle Geschichte sein. Außerdem gibts auch noch genügend Freak-Fahrer hier, die auch mit älteren Modellen noch nie Probleme hatten.

Daher: wenns ein Freak werden soll, dann am besten ein 08er Modell kaufen und (wenn möglich) eine gerade Sattelstütze verwenden, damit keine so großen Belastungen auf die Sitzstrebe (und die Krückstöcke) kommt.


----------



## derfreaker (11. Juni 2009)

hat ja lange gedauert, bis über wieder mal jemand was über die bikemarke fusion herzieht...
zum thema: hab ein 07er freak und im januar ne neue schwinge erhalten. sieht schon massiver wie mein altes teils. grad im unteren bereich, wo`s drauf ankommt. also keine bange und wie snorre schon sagte, die 08er machen keine probs mehr. ist im fusions-tread hier jedenfalls nicht negatives zu lesen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Juni 2009)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hat ja lange gedauert, bis über wieder mal jemand was über die bikemarke fusion herzieht...
> zum thema: hab ein 07er freak und im januar ne neue schwinge erhalten. sieht schon massiver wie mein altes teils. grad im unteren bereich, wo`s drauf ankommt. also keine bange und wie snorre schon sagte, die 08er machen keine probs mehr. ist im fusions-tread hier jedenfalls nicht negatives zu lesen



Alles klar! Das wollte ich hören! Ich ziehe sicher nicht über die MArke Fusion her!
Bin trotz des gebrochenen Rahmen immer ein Fan davon gewesen.
Das Rad fuhr einfach super! Sonst würde ich sicher nicht überlegen, mir wieder eins zu kaufen!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Juni 2009)

Son Mist!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt habe ich Freitag mein Stumpi verkaufen können! Aber zeitgleich hat auch Snorre  sein Freak Rahmen verkauft. Aber leider nicht an mich! 

Hat einer noch einen Tipp für mich, kennt vielleicht einer jemanden der einen Freak Rahmen in Größe L  verkaufen will??????
Sollte schon ab Bj 2007/08/09 sein. Preis bei Snorre war 700 Euro inkl. Teile

Danke EUCH
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (15. Juni 2009)

sers luke

schau dir mal das hier an:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190844/cat/42
die gabel hat bei dem bike zwar 180 mm federweg aber wenn's die absenkbare version ist wärs ja vieleicht nich schlecht und wenn nicht kannst du sie ja verkaufen und deine tallas reinbauen

gruß w_I_C_N_O


----------



## insider (16. Juni 2009)

hm, das Teil sieht nicht schlecht aus. aber warum den Dämpfer gedreht reinbauen? wegen Dreck?

bei ebay ist jetzt wieder ein Freak EX Rahmen drin, aber in Gr. M und neu.


----------



## Sanchan (16. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bin neu hier und hab auch gleich ein Anliegen.
Mein Freak wurde aus der Garage gestohlen. Das muß zwischen 14. Juni(So) 19:00 und 16. Juni(heute) 5:00 passiert sein. Meine Bitte: Falls einer von euch mal über ein Freak mit der Rahmennummer FK07050062 stolpern solltet, bitte melden. Ich kann auch die komplette Spezifikation des Rades inkl Umbauteile nennen. Was auf jeden Fall an diesem Rad auffällig ist: gelber "MOON" Aufkleber am Steuerrohr (anstelle des Fusion-Logos) und die schaltbare Kettenführung.

Zusammen mit dem Freak wurde auch ein P2 von Specialized gestohlen. Der gehört meinem Junior. Auffällig an diesem Rad ist der weiße Spank-Lenker in kombination mit den Schoko-Braunen Spank-Griffen (die haben goldene Lock-On Ringe).

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Sanchan


----------



## xalex (16. Juni 2009)

mein beileid

wo wurden die denn gestohlen?

es gibt im forum galub ich sogar drei gestohlene räder- threads. falls ud´s noch nicht gemacht hast, stell soe doch ein, am besten mit bild


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juni 2009)

mein beileid ebenfalls,
sein freak zu verlieren is hart

hab mir die nummer aufgeschrieben und geb's an meine freunde weiter damit die die augen offen halten.
wollt aber noch fragen welche farbe und wo das passiert ist???

gruß 
wicno


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Juni 2009)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> sers luke
> 
> schau dir mal das hier an:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/190844/cat/42
> ...



Tja,leider ist das in Rahmemgröße M und ich brauche L.
Das Freak EX habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber meins soll lieber in Rtg, TEAM gehen.
Danke


----------



## Schreiner (16. Juni 2009)

Das freak EX is von mir ;-)

Wird über Andy Bikes and Parts verkauft, Ihr kauft euch den besten Service gleich mit 

Ich werde ab nächste Woch Fusion untreu, wenn der Laden wieder richtig läuft Rückkehr nicht ausgeschlossen.

Bin das FreakEX mit 66ATA und ca 17 Kilo auf Freeride Touren und im park gefahren bis es dann mal die üblichen Probleme hatte. Rahmen bei Ebay is neu, GArantierahmen.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juni 2009)

@ L-L-03

mach doch einen fusion-freak-verkaufs-thread auf.
vieleicht verkauft ja jemand ein passendes freak.

und weil mein tipp von weiter oben in M war:
geh doch einfach mal zu einem fusion händler und sitz das freak in M probe.
vieleicht passt dir M ja doch.

gruß 

wicno


----------



## Schreiner (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mit 183 meins in M gefahren, mags aber auch lieber wendig, wird nur immer happig mit der sattelstütze, mitner vario aber kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Schreiner (18. Juni 2009)

Meins is weg, andy hat es verkauft, wer hat das gute Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

hey ho dudes, 
verkaufe mein fusion freak rahmen!!!
preis ist VB, hab auch noch einige passende parts...einfach ne PM.
greetz,
niclas


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (18. Juni 2009)

sers niclas,

hast du schon die seite 51 hier im thread (eine seite vorher) gelesen??
da sucht nämlich jemand ein freak.
frag doch den mal.

grüßle

wicno


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

danke, dem hab ich gerade ne pm geschrieben


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juni 2009)

Sattelstützendurchmesser FreakEX:

Noch spät in der Nacht wollte ich mir einen neuen Sattelschnellspanner bestellen. Habe in meiner Studentenbude keinen Messschieber zur Hand. Nur einen Meterstab . Kann mir wer verraten, welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ein FreakEX (2008) hat?


----------



## MB-Locke (21. Juni 2009)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Sattelstützendurchmesser FreakEX:
> 
> Noch spät in der Nacht wollte ich mir einen neuen Sattelschnellspanner bestellen. Habe in meiner Studentenbude keinen Messschieber zur Hand. Nur einen Meterstab . Kann mir wer verraten, welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ein FreakEX (2008) hat?



Hi Joachim,

hat denn deine Stütze vom Whipi gepasst oder hast du eine andere gebraucht? Vom Durchmesser sollte es so aussehen: Whiplash=30.0; Freak (normal)=30.9

Gruß u. bis bald,

Locke


----------



## Welli (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Joachim,
30,9 mm ist der Durchmesser am Freak EX. Hab meinem ne Crankbrothers Joplin gegönnt - feine Sache. Das Freak EX ist ein geiler Bock, 15 kg und absolut Freeride-tauglich. Typische Eierlegende Wollmillsau. Leider war das 2007er Modell zuerst Murks. Das 2008er wurde in der Freeride noch getestet und hat mit 9,5 (!) abgeschnitten. Leider kamen die ganzen Verwirrungen um Fusion dazwischen, um letztlich durschlagenden Erfolg zu haben. Aber wir wissen, was wir an dem Teil haben, gell! 
Grüße
Welli


----------



## Londis (22. Juni 2009)

Servas,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage.
Und zwar hab ich mir anfang diesen Jahres nen gebrauchten Freak geholt Modell 07.
Grund für die Wahl war, weil ich neben Tourenfahren auch in nem Bikepark abgehen möchte. Jetzt fand ich aber ziemlich schnell heraus das meine Marzocchi Bomber VF2 mit 150mm schon hart an der Grenze für richtigen Bikeparkspass ist.
Und hier meine Frage: Wer weiss welche Gabel ich bei nem Fusion Freak ohne Probleme verwenden kann ?


----------



## Joachim1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Alle Federgabeln mit 160mm können verwendet werden. Selber habe ich eine 55er Marzocchi drin. Bin aber unzufrieden damit... hehe

PS: Steuerrohr sollte passen.


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Hey

Mein Freak hat nun endlich einen Namen: Beule.
Ich hab erst eine Pike dran gehabt...
Dann hab ich für die Trailfox eine 66 ranbauen können. Ich geb zu, ich bin Anfänger in Sachen Bike aufbauen und man/frau lernt meistens leider aus Fehlern.
Jedenfalls hab ich das Problem nicht beim Aufbau erkannt, sondern erst beim Sturz. Die Gabelbrücke passt gar nicht unterm Unterrohr durch! Also, jetzt schon....
Gut, ist soweit aber 'einfach' ne Beule, Rahmen noch brauchbar, mein Herz aber blutet!
GEstern früh dann wieder die Pike rangemacht. Schlau wie ich nun bin hab ich mir das auch mit der Pike angeschaut. Und siehe da: Auch die würde nur mit liebevoller Gewalt durchgehen, da aber die 66 schon Vorarbeit geleistet hat, geht die Pike nun untendurch.

Mag für einige hier vielleicht oberdämlich klingen, aber ich hatte das Problem echt noch bei keinem Rahmen, daher kam mir auch nie die Frage auf, ob da ein Problem sein könnte.

Jänu, jetzt weiss ich es....Aber Beule trägt mich trotzdem den Berg runter, wenn auch nicht ganz so sicher wie sein Kumpel Whippe. Aber es macht Spass und ich kann endlich auch hochtreten .

Aber sagt mal, geht denn nun echt wirklich nur ne Lyrik da problemlos durch?
Hab ich zwar noch nie gesehen, aber so ne Art Spacer zwischen Gabelschaftende unten und Steuersatz gibts nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

das hängt immer vom verwendeten steuersatz und der rahmengrösse ab... bei meinem freak (L) ging die 66 ohne probs. ansonsten steuersatz mit höherem aufbau unten verwenden.


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

m....naja, der Steuersatz wird wohl keinen cm ausmachen...
:-/


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

wenn du jetzt einen semi-integrierten hast dann schon....


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

öm....
rein namenstechnisch ok, könnte sein.
Hast Du mir denn einen Tipp für DEN Steuersatz, der ultra hoch baut unten? ;-)
Zahlbar :-/ Weil der der dran ist IST neu :-/


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

was hasten jetzt drin?


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Den:
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/68/344/Steuersatz_1_18_Zoll/Steuersatz_Pro_Press_Fit_44mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (29. Juni 2009)

Serienmässig wurde früher ein Acros verbaut! 
Der sollte passen. Ansonsten gab es von Fusion nen anderen unteren Ring für den Steuersatz, mit dem dann auch die Gabel problemlos unter dem Rahmen durch geht. 
Der Ring war ein paar mm wenn nicht sogar cm höher, als der Standart. 
Das Problem mit der Gabel, die am Rahmen anschlägt, gab es bei vielen Freaks. Vorallem in den kleinen Rahmengrößen. Sogar die Lyrik ist angeschlagen, ausser man schraubt die Einstellrädchen runter, dann gings.

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Steuersatzsuche!
Frag am besten mal deinen Händler oder ruf bei Andys Bike & Parts an, der Hilft dir sicher weiter! Telefon: 0 83 76 / 92 18 53


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

oh schei§§e, ich vergaß daß die ja andere durchmesser haben.... 

im augenblick fällt mir nicht ein wie du dein problem auf die schnelle löst. du könntest bei fusion anrufen (viel glück) oder besser mal beim Andy im Allgäu (anbipa.de). ansonsten gabs dazu schonmal ein thread


oops, alex war schneller


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Danks Boys!
Soso, ok, ist meine Beule nicht die erste.
Ne, danke, bei Fusion ruf ich nicht an, ich hab mich damals schon mit dem A-Team mehr wie ein bisschen geärgert über den extra schnellen Service.
Ich werd Andy anrufen.
In der Schweiz ist das mit Fusion so ne Sache....das lass ich mal lieber.
Zudem kennt Andy den Rahmen ;-).

Hach, hätt ich das früher alles gewusst, ich hätte Beule nicht Beule taufen müssen :-(.

Mal abgesehen davon: Pike oder 66? NOCH hab ich die Option....sofern das eil wirklich unten durch flutscht.


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Finde die 66 halt schon noch geil :-/


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

ei mädcher 
kommt drauf an, wenn du eher bergab orientiert bist die 66, für allround würde ich eher nach ner 160mm gabel gucke (36, 55, Lyrik, Domain), die pike wär mir zu kurz...

fahre selber ne 36, hatte aber auch mal ne 66 drin, das fuhr sich schon nett, nur bergauf ne qual.... da ich nen whip als 2t bike habe fahre ich das freak mit der 36. die 66 ist meine reserve gabel passt sowohl ins whip als auch beim freak


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Die 66 kann ich aber traveln und hab dann ...140...hmm, oder warens 160?  sonst 180...aber ob der Rahmen 180 gut findet?
Haaaach....ne ganz andere Gabel kann ich mir nun nicht grad leisten, muss das nehmen, was ich hab.
Lyrik wär schon toll! Mal sehen, was der Osterhase so bringt nächstes Jahr...


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

aso, du hast ne 66ata (140-180)... na das ist doch perfekt! die 180mm verkraftet das freak zum bergab fahren schon.


----------



## flowbike (29. Juni 2009)

hmmm, im Prinzip geht die 66er ja schon ins Freak, aber wenn ich sowas einbaue, dann wohl mit dem Gedanke, daß Ding auch entsprechend auszunutzen (Bikepark etc. pp) und dafür ist das Freak ja jetzt nicht gedacht, bzw. gibt´s von Fusion keine Freigabe für den Bikepark.

Da wäre dann ein Freak EX oder gleich ein Whip wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

ach, das kann man so oder so sehen 

bisher hats einiges ausgehalten:


----------



## missmarple (29. Juni 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> gibt´s von Fusion keine Freigabe für den Bikepark.



Gibt es nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (29. Juni 2009)

Na ja, dass  mit der Freigabe ist doch so ne Sache! Wenn es hält, dann hält es und wenn nicht, dann kannsch auf Fusion hoffen, dass du noch Garantie bekommst! 
Das Freak hatte glaub auch kein Freigabe für eine 180er Gabel. Das EX schon!
Wie alt ist dein Rahmen? Wenn er schon zwei jahre auf dem Buckel hat, ist die Garantie eh vorbei und dann kannsch einbauen, was du willst! 
Aber ne größere Gabel verschiebt den Einsatzbereich und die Fahrweise schon enorm! Also Vorsicht mit dem guten Stück! So viele Fusions gibts nimmer in freier Wildbahn!


----------



## flowbike (29. Juni 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht???


nöö, schau Dir den Fred hier mal vom Anfang an, oder durchsuche ihn nach Bikepark ;-)



raschaa schrieb:


> ach, das kann man so oder so sehen
> 
> bisher hats einiges ausgehalten:
> 
> ... div. Fotos


Also das was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, sollte das Freak schon abkönnen


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> Also das was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, sollte das Freak schon abkönnen



 jo, sehe ich genauso


----------



## missmarple (29. Juni 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> nöö, schau Dir den Fred hier mal vom Anfang an, oder durchsuche ihn nach Bikepark ;-)



Danke! Wer suchen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Also, das was da auf dem Bild ist, kann sogar m,ein Floyd....aber ich habs ihm verboten. Manchmal gehen ihm aber die Pferde durch 

Ich fahr das Freak im Gelände aber auch im Park, dies aber schön Mädel-Style, nix krasses, nur nicht hochtreten müssen. Mal ein Table oder so mit schön geshapter Landung ist eh kein Problem solange ich sauber landen kann.
Die Whippe steht im Keller, aber das trete ich nicht berghoch...zusehr bergab aufgebaut, aber im Moment hab ich kein Bock darauf, macht viiiel mehr Spass mit dem Freak, weils so verspielt ist.


----------



## Echo (29. Juni 2009)

Bin grad extrem demotiviert 

Laut Andy kann ich mir mein Herzstück an die Wand hängen.
Er hat sicherlich recht, aber im Moment fährt es noch und einen neuen Rahmen oder so kaufen geht beim besten Willen nicht. Jetzt brauch ich schon einen anderen Steuersatz, hab erst grad einen gekauft...
Ach mannnooooooooooooooooo! 
Ich geh Lotto spielen, wer weiss....


----------



## cdF600 (30. Juni 2009)

Da würde mich doch mal ein Bild inreressieren.
Ich fahre eine Pike und der U-Turn Hebel hat einen leichten Kratzer
an der Stelle hinterlassen.
Wenn der Hebel in die andere Richtung liegt ist alles gut.....


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (3. Juli 2009)

sers zsamma,

also bei meiner marzocchi AM 4 läuft alles glatt

grüßle
wicno


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (15. Juli 2009)

sers,

kann mir jemand was für eine Reifenbreite beim Freak (2005) maximal durchläuft.
(bitte für Maxxis Reifen)

gruß wicno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab den Rahmen mit 2,4er Nobby Nic gefahren - breite 60 mm.
Da kannst Du bei Maxxis die neueren 2,4er oder die älteren 2,5er fahren.
Platz ist aber dann nicht mehr allzuviel - geht aber.

Schöne Grüß

Hans


----------



## specnic (15. Juli 2009)

servus....
da spielt die felgenbreite noch ne große rolle.
eigendlich sollte da fast jeder reifen draufgehen (zumindest bei meinem 2008er)...macht aber recht wenig sinn, die 2,5er grenze zu überwinden, auch wenn maxxis schmal ausfällt


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Juli 2009)

@wicno
Also bei meiner 2005er Schwinge war bei 2,4 NN (auf einer Single Tr. Felge) Schluss... da die Schwinge aber die Tage getauscht werden musste passen jetzt (2008er Schwinge) auch 2,4 BB rein ohne das was schleift

Bei Maxxis musst du mal schauen. Der Advantage in 2,4 (fällt aber auch sehr breit/hoch aus) ging nicht mehr durch. Der neue Ardent ist ähnlich fett...

Die alten 2,5 er sollten aber alle durchgehen.

Was für eine Reifen/Felgen Kombi willst du fahren??

Gruss
chris


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. Juli 2009)

hab ne fun works track mack 
reifen weis ich noch nich.

gruß wicno


----------



## derfreaker (17. Juli 2009)

hat jemand ne idee, worans liegen kan: gestern evolver isx 4 wieder eingebaut (ventil und teflonbuchsen sind jetzt neu bzw. überholt) und jetzt "schlürt" er beim ausfedern. gibt sich das geräüsch nochmal oder muss ich noch einen dämpferservice machen lassen. teil ist 2 jahre alt und bin mit dem manitou bisher super zufrieden.


----------



## bikulus (17. Juli 2009)

kenn mich mit dem Dämpfer nicht aus, aber ich kenn das von meinem DT, der brauchte einen Service.
Aber schau mal, ob vielleicht die Zugstufe zu weit zu ist, das könnte auch so ein Geräusch verursachen, oder mal alle Ventile aufmachen und schauen, was sich verändert
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Juli 2009)

@wicno
Die Nope sind von der Maulinnenweite fast identisch mit der SL. Von daher würde ich je nach Einsatzzweck sowie Untergrund vorne einen Highroller in 2,35 oder einen Conti RQ aufziehen. Hinten geht bei der 05er Schwinge max. ein 2,35 Schwalbe FA bzw. ein 2,4er NN rein.

@derfreaker
Mein Fox Dämpfer "schmatzt" auch wenn die Zugstufe ein Tick zu langsam eingestellt ist. Mich stört`s aber nicht. Daher hab ich auch nicht über einen Dämpferservice nachgedacht.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Juli 2009)

für den Evolver gibt es eine Serviceanleitung, wie man den selbst durchführen kann. 
ich hab seit ner weile auch nen Evolver, bei dem ich aber auch erst mal nem Service machen muss. 
Hab bis jetzt noch keine Ahnung, wie gut das selber geht, aber so wie die Anleitung aussieht, sollte das gut gehn!


----------



## Hans (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir im Frühjahr ein Liteville 301 gekauft und mit den Teilen meines 08er Freak aufgebaut. Den Freak-Rahmen wollte ich verkaufen, mehr als 450,00 Euro wurden aber nicht geboten. Deshalb hab ich mich vor ca. 4 Wochen dafür entschieden, mein Hardtail zu "schlachten", Gabel, Rahmen u. Laufräder hab ich verkauft und den Rest für für das Freak verwendet. Bei Action Sports einen N´Duro Laufradsatz in weiß gekauft, eine Elixir 5 in weiß und bei meinem Bike-Händler eine weiße MZ 55 ETA  Vorführgabel für 200,00 Euro geholt. Letzt Woche wurde es fertig und am Samstag bin ich eine super Trailtour in der Nähen von Regensburg gefahren. .

Was soll ich sagen, das Liteville ist ein tolles Rad, aber auf so einer Trailtour ist das Freak dem Liteville überlegen - es hat riesig Spaß gemacht .

Ich bin heilfroh, das ich den Rahmen nicht "verschenkt" habe.

Am Mittwoch fahr ich nach Kärnten, ich glaub ich nehm das Freak mit

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (3. August 2009)

sers hans 

ich will mir demnächst auch eine MZ 55 ETA kaufen, und da du eine hast kann ich dich ja mal fragen wie die sich fährt. Also... wie fährt sich die gabel??

grüßle aus em schwabaländle 

wicno


----------



## flowbike (3. August 2009)

ich wäre ja dafür, daß Hans hier mal ein paar Bilder postet


----------



## bikulus (3. August 2009)

ich finds toll, dass hier mal wieder Lob über das Freak kommt
Ich bin mit meinem auch immer noch sehr zufrieden, bzgl Gabel wart ich mal auf die 170mm Lyrik, das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß für alle die dem Freak treu bleiben
Bikukus


----------



## Hans (3. August 2009)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> sers hans
> 
> ich will mir demnächst auch eine MZ 55 ETA kaufen, und da du eine hast kann ich dich ja mal fragen wie die sich fährt. Also... wie fährt sich die gabel??
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Gabel war vor kurzem beim Service und hat das neue Innenleben (offenes Ölbad). Sie spricht sensibel an, vieleicht nicht ganz so wie die Z1 light, ist sehr steif, bei einem Gewicht von 2680 Gramm auch kein Wunder. Der Federweg wird schön genutzt und ETA ist für mich immer noch das beste Absenksystem. Mein Kumpel hat die Pike u-turn, und der war ganz Neidisch auf meine Gabel, denn es ging auf den Trails ständig auf und ab, teilweise über 20% rauf, ein kurzer Dreh am Knopf, leichter Druck auf den Lenker und schon gins leichter rauf - die Pike hat er keine einziges mal Abgesenkt  - die Dreherei war im zu blöd auf denn kurzen Anstiegen 

Bilder stell ich nächste Woch mal rein

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## flowbike (4. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bilder stell ich nächste Woch mal rein
> ....


prima, ich freu mich darauf 



bikulus schrieb:


> ich finds toll, dass hier mal wieder Lob über das Freak kommt
> Ich bin mit meinem auch immer noch sehr zufrieden, bzgl Gabel wart ich mal auf die 170mm Lyrik, das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
> Weiterhin viel Spaß für alle die dem Freak treu bleiben
> Bikukus


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Freak ist einfach das beste Trailbike ever 
Das hat es mir erst wieder in Alta Rezia bewiesen.

Die Tage gab es auf ebay einen neuen Freak-Rahmen, ich hatte schon überlegt den vorsorglich zu kaufen


----------



## xalex (5. August 2009)

yo, muss jetzt einfach auch mal sagen, dass ich das freak klasse finde. ich hätt noch änderungswünsche an der geo, kann aber super damit leben
daumendrücken, dass es hält, dann werd ich es sicher lange fahren


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (5. August 2009)

@ xalex,

was für nen reifen mit welcher größe hast du hinten drauf ??? weil mein 2,4 big betty schleift nur wegen einem halben Millimeter nicht, und der reifen den du hinten drauf hast sieht ziemlich breit aus.
Frage noch:
kann es sein das das ein freak EX ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (6. August 2009)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> @ xalex,
> 
> was für nen reifen mit welcher größe hast du hinten drauf ??? weil mein 2,4 big betty schleift nur wegen einem halben Millimeter nicht, und der reifen den du hinten drauf hast sieht ziemlich breit aus.
> Frage noch:
> kann es sein das das ein freak EX ist??



hi! ne, ist ein normales freak, in der neuesten version soweit ich weiß.
echt? big betty ging bei mir problemlos. das ist ein maxxis ardent auf einer no tubes flow felge. baut breiter als big betty und passt gerade so rein. ich hab schon die pulverbeschichtung an der schwinge abgesägt bis aufs alu, weil sich mal ein lager gelockert hatte und minimal spiel hatte... wenn mir auf tour mal ne speiche reisst, ist tragen angesagt.
ich fahr den jetzt runter und mach dann wieder was schmaleres drauf, bei chainreaction gibt es den minion 1ply in 2,5 wieder.


----------



## plattenfahrer (6. August 2009)

vorsicht: schleifende Reifen führen zu Sollbruchstellen....
Riss links am Rohr (schlecht erkennbar) und rechts an Strebe.


----------



## bikulus (13. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Kettenführung, schaltbar an mein Freak zu bauen (2 Kettenblätter) auf was muss ich achten, was könnt ihr empfehlen. Es gibt ja irgendwie 2 unterschiedliche Systeme bzgl der Montage, welches brauche ich daß?


Danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## Freeerider81 (13. August 2009)

Ich kann dir die hier Empfehlen!
http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html
Die gibt es mit Tretlagerklemmung und E-typeplatte, dann passt sie an jedes Fusion.
ist zwar nicht die Leichteste, dafür aber eine der Stabilsten!

Ansonsten gibt es noch die vom Andy, die gut funktioniert, oder eben selbstbau.

Bei der Montage einer Kettenführung gibt es entweder Tretlagerklemmung oder ISCG-Aufnahme, aber da Fusion leider kein ISCG verbaut, geht nur die Tretlagerklemmung!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen!


----------



## raschaa (13. August 2009)

hätte genau so eine abzugeben...


----------



## derfreaker (13. August 2009)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Kettenführung, schaltbar an mein Freak zu bauen (2 Kettenblätter)
> Bikulus


sehr weise entscheidung. habe die e13 mit einem e-type xt umwerfer. muss nur die platte ausgetauscht werden und ein spacer uner die kettenführung. hab mit dem händler getauscht: xt kurbel hollow2 gegen e13. truvativ holzfeller kurbel(24/36 völlig ausreichend) und howitzer innenlager hatte ich schon an meinem rocky dran. ist zwar teuer, aber super teil dass und die "neue" soll ja noch besser sein...


----------



## Hans (13. August 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich wäre ja dafür, daß Hans hier mal ein paar Bilder postet



Hier sind sie, leider ist das Freak nicht geputz - war gestern auf Tour


----------



## bikulus (14. August 2009)

ALso ganz ehrlich, so richtig kapiert hab ich das mit der Kettenführung noch nicht. Hab bei meinem Freak 24/36 und somit muss das Teil ja auch schaltbar sein !?
HAb jetzt noch so ein wenig in Forum geschaut, es scheint eine leicht und gute von NC17 zu geben, aber die hat ja nur eine Führungsrolle, wie geht das dann beim Schalten??
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/
ich meine das Teil, für verständliche Erklärungen wäre ich  dankbar
oder ein Bild wo das einegbaut schön ersichtlich ist
Bikulus


----------



## raschaa (14. August 2009)

die rolle ist breit genug um die kettenlinie beider kettenblätter zu ermöglichen...

oder du guckst mal hier

das ungünstige bei der reinen tretlagerklemmung wie bei der nc-17 ist das wenn du irgendwann mit dem ding hängenbleibst dreht es dir das teil hoch und knallt an die schwinge, da sind die iscg natürlich im vorteil oder eben beim freak mit ner e-type grundplatte damit das ding auch am rahmen fest ist und sich nicht verdrehen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (14. August 2009)

HI Raascha
danke für die Info
also bei dem Freak hab ich ja bereits den E-type Umwerfer, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann wird die Halteplatte des Umwerfers ja mit einer kleinen Schraube fixiert. 
Ich brauch dann also das gleiche System für die kettenführung (E-type)?, Werden dann diese beiden Platten übereinander gelegt und auch mit dieser Schaube fixiert? Wenn ich dann damit hängen bleiben würde, fliegt dann die Schraube vermutlich ab(abscheeren)??

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## raschaa (14. August 2009)

nee, du schraubst den umwerfer von der alten platte ab und befestigst das dann an der grundplatte der kefü. ich war auch bisserl skeptisch wegen der einen schraube hat aber 2 jahre wunderbar gefunzt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Bikulus,

Ja, du brauchst die E-Type Platte, aber Anstelle der vorhandenen E-typeplatte wird der Umwerfer direkt an der Kefü monitiert. 
Hier mal ein Bild von ner Eigenbauführung von mir. 




Wenn du damit aufsitzt passiert im regelfall garnichts! Fahre schon siet vielen Jahren die Variante und hatte noch nie Probleme, aber schon einige Aufsetzter. Bei der Carbonführung reist eher die Platte ab, als die Schaube. Bei meine VA-Führungen passiert garnichts. Du musst halt das Trettlager gut anziehen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen!
Ansonsten frag einfach!!!! 

Edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## bikulus (14. August 2009)

Hallo 
immer wieder toll dieser Service hier im Forum

Danke hat mir sehr gehlofen
Bikulus


----------



## derfreaker (14. August 2009)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


>


hi freerider81, ist die rolle aus kunststoff. frage nur, da ich auch mal eine dranhatte als alternative zu der  original-"gummirolle", aber das teil war extrem laut beim drübergleiten der kette... hab die rolle dann wieder gatauscht gegen gummierte rolle. sieht aber ansonsten super verarbeitet und top aus...


----------



## pisskopp (14. August 2009)

@Hans der Hohe Vorbau sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus..... biste vorher CC geffahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (14. August 2009)

@derfreaker:
ja, ist ne Kunststoffrolle. Ich find das Geräusch eher beruhigend, als nervend! 
Man gewähnt sich dran. Als Alternative kann man auch ein Schaltröllchen von nem alten Schaltwerk nehmen, das muss sich dann aber seitlich bewegen können. Dadurch hat man sogut wie garkeine Geräusche!


----------



## flowbike (14. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Hier sind sie, leider ist das Freak nicht geputz - war gestern auf Tour


Danke für die Bilder. 

Wa sind das denn für Laufräder?


----------



## Hans (14. August 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> Wa sind das denn für Laufräder?



die hier

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html


----------



## flowbike (14. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> die hier
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html



ah, cool, die hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt.
Biste zufrieden damit?


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (9. November 2009)

hi @ all;

spiele mit dem gedanken mein freak vorne auf 180 mm aufzustocken.
hat jemand ne ahnung wie sich das fährt. (vllt hats ja jemand probiert)
und fals es gut geht, hat jemand tipps für ne gabel???

grüßle aus em ländle 

wicno


----------



## xalex (9. November 2009)

schau mal z.b. hier im thead
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6074127&highlight=180#post6074127 hab noch von anderen mit 66 gehört

obs wirklich sinn macht?


----------



## morcom (11. November 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23669


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. November 2009)

thx


----------



## missmarple (15. November 2009)

Nachdem ich nach einem 3/4-Jahr den zweiten Garantiefall (gleiches Problem, wie letztes Mal... ) beim RP3 habe, ist das Thema Luftdämpfer endültig durch... 

Beim letzten Nachfragen wurde ja in der Stahlfedervariante der Van RC empfohlen - der scheidet allerdings aus preislichen Gründen aus, da mir der Aufpreis gegenüber dem RP3 zu hoch ist!  Der Van R wäre schon eher im Rahmen, da er preislich ähnlich angesiedelt ist, wie der RP3. 

Daher die Frage, ob den hier jemand schonmal im Freak (mein Rahmen ist Jahrgang 2008/2009) gefahren ist und wenn ja, mit welcher Federhärte??? 

Danke schonmal im voraus für Tipps! 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. November 2009)

@MissMarple
Hmh, dass mit deinen Probl. ist seltsam... habe bisher im Raid als auch im Freak keine Probleme mit Luftd. (Float R/ Answer) gehabt.

Im Raid bin ich lange auch den Van R gefahren. Er wurde allerd. wg. dem "Mehrgewicht" gegen einen Float R getauscht. Unterschied zwischen beiden Dämpfern zumindest im Raid mariginal.

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hier gibt`s gerade Foxd. im Angebot  http://www.go1bike.com/ (guter Laden, kann ich nur empfehlen!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (16. November 2009)

ich finde den vanilla rc klar besser im freak als den rp3. gebraucht gekauft kostet der wahrscheinlcih keine 100 
der van r funkt anscheinend auch sehr gut

hier wird so ziemlich alles zu dem thema gesagt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255102&highlight=d%E4mpfer


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2009)

die guten alten vanilla rc sind aber in 200/57 nicht leicht zu finden....
fahre selber einen, meiner meinung nach der beste dämpfer fürs freak wenn man kein luftdämpfer fahren will


----------



## wingover (16. November 2009)

Gestern wurden 2 200er Vanilla RC bei ebay eingestellt.


----------



## missmarple (16. November 2009)

Da das ein Garantiefall ist, wäre das wohl etwas schwierig in der Variante "irgendwo einen gebrauchten RC auftreiben"... Hab heute nochmal mit dem Haus- und Hoflieferanten gesprochen: wenn alles glatt läuft, krieg ich morgen im Austausch einen neuen R mit 500er Feder.


----------



## metalorch (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

also ich fahre seit Anfang an den recht simplen Fox Float R im Freak und bin sehr zufrieden. Recht sensibel und bislang keine Defekte. Das Einzige, was qualitativ nicht stimmt, sind meiner Meinung nach, die Dämpferbuchsen. Da musste ich schon drei neue Sätze nachordern und verbauen.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (18. November 2009)

hi @ all,

da muss ich dir recht geben metalorch, die dinger sind echt zum kotzen.
ansonsten fahr ich auch nen simplen float r. fährt sich echt super. hab ihn auch schon im bike park verwendet hält also wirklich was aus.

grüßle aus em schwaba ländle wicno


----------



## cdF600 (19. November 2009)

Müssen die eigentlich aus dem weichen Alu sein?
Dürfte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein die aus etwas
stabileren (Stahl?) fräsen/drehen zu lassen.
Hat das schon mal jemand versucht?


----------



## xalex (19. November 2009)

alu?
welche buchsen meinst du denn? die in dämpferauge gepressten hülsen oder die die von beiden seiten reingeschoben werden zum verschrauben?


----------



## cdF600 (19. November 2009)

Die Aludinger die von beiden Seiten in die Dämpferaugen geschoben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wingover (19. November 2009)

Ich stelle diese Dämpferbuchsen aus hochfestem Alu her und lasse sie dann
harteloxieren.
Diese Oberfläche ist sehr hart, verschleissfest und hat sehr gute Gleiteigenschaften.
Diese Buchsen sind maßlich abgestimmt auf Kunststoffgleitlager.

Diese Kombination funktioniert sehr leichtgängig und hält auch recht lange.








(oder in meinem Album)

Wenn jemand daran interessiert ist, einfach eine E-Mail an mich.
Für FOX Dämpfer (1/2") habe ich diverse Abmessungen vorrätig.


----------



## xalex (19. November 2009)

sind das so iglidur kunststoffbuchsen?


----------



## wingover (19. November 2009)

Ja, sind es.


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

Sooo, der Dämpfer ist (probehalber) ausgetauscht und bislang bin ich ziemlich zufrieden damit! 

Unabhängig von der Funktionalität gefällt mir das Freak mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer allerdings auch optisch besser...


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (30. November 2009)

hi missmarple,

was hast du für pedale am frak die sehen cgut aus und ich such grad neue.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (30. November 2009)

Schauen aus wie die Shimanopedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (1. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt - sind die Shimano DX. Gibts relativ günstig beim H&S Bike Discount. Hab bisher gte ERfahrungen damit und auch was man hier so liest, sind die Dinger OK. Tschööö, Snorre


----------



## missmarple (1. Dezember 2009)

Genau, Shimano DX. Sind imho die mit Abstand besten Pedale, wenn man mit profilierten Sohlen fährt, da auch in der Mitte ausreichend Pins sind. 

Das einzige, was etwas nervig ist: die werden serienmässig mit den kurzen Pins ausgeliefert, die relativ witzlos sind. D.h. man muss erstmal umschrauben. Aber die langen sind dabei und auch als Ersatzteil erhältlich.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (1. Dezember 2009)

thx 
werd sie mir mal genauer anschauen

gruß wicno


----------



## cdF600 (18. Dezember 2009)

So, nun ist es hin!
Mein schönes Freak!
Dabei hab ich mich so gefreut, dass nach einem Buchsen und Gleitlagertausch das Bike so geil fährt.
Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit fällt mein Blick während der Fahrt nach unten.
Mit Entsetzen musste ich das da sehen:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/532213]
	
[/URL]

So eine Sch....!!!
Hab schon Verbindung mit meinem Händler aufgenommen.
Der meinte das sei kein großes Problem, da ja noch Garantie draf ist.
Morgen werde ich mal das Bike hinbringen.

Greez


----------



## Aldi (18. Dezember 2009)

zu verkaufen:

*Freak Rahmen inkl. FLoat Daempfer
Modell 2007
Gr. M*

bei Interesse --> PM oder email.


FROHE WEIHNACHTEN !!


----------



## Manni (18. Dezember 2009)

cdF600 schrieb:


> So, nun ist es hin!
> Mein schönes Freak!
> Dabei hab ich mich so gefreut, dass nach einem Buchsen und Gleitlagertausch das Bike so geil fährt.
> Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit fällt mein Blick während der Fahrt nach unten.
> ...




Übel, wie hast du das denn hin bekommen.  Direkt an der Naht? Betrifft das nur das Knotenblech oder auch den Anschluß Sitzrohr - Oberrohr?

Lass Dir jedenfalls nicht den Spaß verderben, auf wenn sowas ziemlich verunsichert. Seit ich mein Freak habe, ist mir noch kein anderes Bike begegnet, das adequater Ersatz wäre. Meins hält und hält und hält, aber ich gucke doch öfters mal nach der Schinge. Hoffentich gehts bei Dir schnell mit dem Ersatz.


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## cdF600 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab gar nicht spezielles gemacht.
Einfach nur fahren.
Auf Grund der Witterung momentan eh nix spektakuläres.
Kann auch nicht genau sagen wann es passiert ist.
Ich schaue wären der Fahrt zufällig nach unten und sehe den Riss.
Der geht auch ziemlich tief. Bei Belastung des Sattels sieht man direkt wie der Riss sich öffnet und beim entlasten wieder schließt.
Würde sagen, bei einem Sprung oder Drop bricht das Rohr durch.
Rad ist schon beim Händler!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (20. Dezember 2009)

der riss sieht aber ziemlich übel aus.
sowas kriegt man doch nich vom normalen fahren.
bist du irgendwo hängen geblieben oder so??
soll jetzt kein vorwurf sein^^.

abr bei dem anblick sollte man fast albträume bekommen wenn man bedenkt das das vllt. allen freakern passiert

in hoffnung auf nicht auch sowas 

wicno


----------



## metalorch (21. Dezember 2009)

Sieht böse aus, hab sowas auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber ich würde mich nicht verunsichern/irre machen lassen. Hatte bis vor kurzem auch einen Freak-Rahmen und in den zwei Jahren, die ich ihn fuhr (Enduro), war außer den Fox-Dämpferbuchsen (dafür kann Fusion nix) nie irgendwas.


----------



## cdF600 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab von so einem Bruch an einem Freak auch noch nie gehört oder hier im Forum gelesen.
Meistens sind ja die Schwingen betroffen.
Mir ist völlig unerklärlich wie das passiert ist.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass der Riss morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch nicht da war.
Nachmittags , ungef. auf der Hälfte des Heimwegs hab ich ihn dann entdeckt (Bis zu der Stelle geht es nur Bergauf, also langsame Fahrt!).
Gottseidank war Freitag, und ich bin bei Tageslicht heimgefahren.
Die anderen Wochentage fährt man momentan nur im Dunkeln.
Ich will gar nicht daran denken was passiert wenn dir dein Rahmen bei 30 km/h zerbricht, weil Du in der Finsternis so einen Riss nicht siehst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spex (21. Dezember 2009)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> abr bei dem anblick sollte man fast albträume bekommen wenn man bedenkt das das vllt. allen freakern passiert
> 
> in hoffnung auf nicht auch sowas
> 
> wicno


----------



## Manni (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier jemand ein Bild von einer 2009er Freak Schwinge, speziell vom "Frästeil"? Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die bei euch mittlerweile aussieht.

Wisst Ihr ob die Schwingen immernoch kompatibel zu den alten Rahmen (meiner ist von 2005) sind?


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## bikulus (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freaker
euch allen schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010, aber nicht mit dem Freak
Viel Spaß auch im nächsten Jahr und keine Defekte, mein Freak ist immer noch toll und macht mir viel Freude
Bikulus


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (29. Dezember 2009)

hi @ all,

wünsch euch frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

hab leider kein bild für dich. fahr ein 2007 freak.

grüße wicno


----------



## rider1970 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
auch von mir einen schönen Rutsch ins neue Jahrzehnt!
Morgen kann ich endlich mein Freak wieder abholen,nachdem es mehere Wochen beim
Händler meines Vertrauens stand(neue Hinterbaulager,Steuersatz,Bremse vorne etc.)

Wird auch höchste Zeit,bin ganz schön fett geworden in der fahrradlosen Zeit...
Grüsse,Olaf


----------



## cdF600 (31. Dezember 2009)

Allen Freaks einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Grüße

(von dem der hofft bald auch wieder ein Freak zu haben...)


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (20. Januar 2010)

will hier keiner mehr was schreiben???


----------



## bikulus (20. Januar 2010)

doch, aber im Moment ist halt net die Betse Zeit zum Biken
obwohl, so wenig Schnee wies im Chiemgau hat, da denk ich schon manchmal dran, aber es ist auch ziemlich eisig und da ist der Funfactor für mich dann net so hoch. Ich schätze ,al, dass für mich dei Saison mitt März in südlicheren Gefilden wieder los geht.
Hier was vom letzten August



Bikulus


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2010)

Tolles Bild!!
Es wird Zeit dass wieder Frühling wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (21. Januar 2010)

hey!!!
macht mich nicht neidisch^^.
das bild ist echt geil. und war sicherlich auch ein super trail so wie das sichtbare stückchen und die umgebung aussehen.

ja, grad isses wahrlich nicht gut zum biken. viel zu eisig und kein schnee.
aber wenn es richtig schönen pulverschnee hätte wäre es perfekt um auch im winter ne runde zu drehen.
naja bei den bedingungen wird meine saison auch erst wieder beginnen wenn es warm wird.
gehe an pfingsten nach jachenau ( liegt bei badtölz ), super zum biken, und nur 5 km vom bikepark lenggries entfernt.

wünsch euch noch viel spaß im eis^^

grüße wicno


----------



## Michael_MTB (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freak´s,
hab in der ebucht einen 06er Freak Team Rahmen erstanden, kann mir einer sagen was ich da für einen Sattelstangendurchmesser brauche? möchte gern eine hydraulische KS 950i stütze fahren und weiß nicht genau ob die 30.9 er passt da ich denn Rahmen noch nicht da habe.
besten dank im voraus
gruß Michael


----------



## cdF600 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freaks!
Kann mir einer sagen, welche Gabelschaftlänge ich für ein 2006'er Freak in Gr.L mindestens benötige?
Bekomme mein Bike vorraussichtlich übernächste Woche vom Rahmentausch zurück und habe eine Gabel angeboten bekommen. Weiß halt nicht ob der Schaft noch lang genug ist.

Greez!


----------



## xalex (25. Januar 2010)

sattelstützendurchmesser ist 30,9

steuerrohrlänge L ist mit 147mm anggeben,  dann kommts halt noch auf deinen steuersatz und vorbau an...


----------



## cdF600 (25. Januar 2010)

ok, Grazie!


----------



## Michael_MTB (25. Januar 2010)

danke für die schnelle Anwort, dan kann ich mir ja die 30.9 er ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (31. Januar 2010)

hi,

hab ne frage die nicht zum thread passt.
wie kann man nen neuen thread erstellen??

gruß wicno


----------



## cdF600 (3. Februar 2010)

Links oben auf den "neues Thema"-Button!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (5. Februar 2010)

hi leute,

anscheinend hat das freak ja keine bike-park freigabe.
stimmt das wirklich??
bin bisher immer ohne probleme im park gefahren.

gruß 

wicno


----------



## Mr. Nice (7. Februar 2010)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> anscheinend hat das freak ja keine bike-park freigabe.
> stimmt das wirklich??
> ...



Scheint zu stimmen... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3271401&postcount=43

Gruss
chris


----------



## cdF600 (7. Februar 2010)

Die Diskussion gab es schon öfter. In der Vergangenheit wurde das Freak von den Bike-Bravos immer bei den Enduros mitgetestet, mit dem Versprechen dass man damit alles machen kann, von der Tour bis zum gemäßigten Parkeinsatz. Wer sein Bike nach diesen Tests kauft, bekommt also schon den Eindruck vermittelt, dass man damit in den Park kann.
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob auch andere in den Tests teilnehmenden Firmen den Parkbesuch ausschließen.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (7. Februar 2010)

ok thx

nächster bike-park besuch mit dem freak, zwischen 22 und 27 mai in lenggries. (bei badtölz).
auch ohne freigabe.

gruß wicno


----------



## pisskopp (12. Februar 2010)

net mitm arsch auf den Sattel knallen..


----------



## Michael_MTB (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mal wieder ne Frage zu meinem Freak Team von 06.
ich würde es sehr gern mit einer schaltbaren 3-fach Kefü fahren, kann mir einer von euch sagen mit welcher Kefü man die wenigsten anpassungsarbeiten.
Funktioniert die dreist Kefü von G-Junkies mit Etype grundplatte? 

danke im voraus
Gruß Michael


----------



## Joachim1980 (17. Februar 2010)

Heim-Guide 3 KeFü. 3-fach schaltbare Kettenführung. Recht leicht mit 80g. Allerdings Kostenpunkt vor 4 Jahren: ca. 70 Euro. 

Fahre diese seid Jahren. Erst an Whiplash, jetzt an FreakEX. Mit einer Blechschere kannst du eine Aussparung ausschneiden, anschließend bissl entgraten und unter das Tretlager klemmen.

Kannst du unter www.bike-runner.de beziehen. Einfach eine Email an die Jungs schicken.


----------



## xalex (17. Februar 2010)

ich dachte die heim-guide gibt es nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (18. Februar 2010)

ich dachte ich brauche am Freak eine Kefü mit E-type Grundplatte. Soll ich den die Heim-guide zusätzlich zum E-type Umwerfer unters Trettlager klemmen? da paßt doch die Kettenlinie nicht mehr, oder wie ist das.


----------



## Joachim1980 (18. Februar 2010)

Rechte Tretlagerseite: 1x E-Type Platte, 1x Distanzring

Mit geklemmter KeFü:
1x E-Typeplatte, 1x KeFü, 1x abgeschliffener Distanzring


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (28. Februar 2010)

gestern saison eröffnet.

geiles wetter


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (12. März 2010)

meine bremse isch verreckt!!!!!


----------



## cdF600 (13. März 2010)

Servus Freaks!

Habe gestern endlich den Ersatz für meinen kurz vor Weihnachten gebrochenen Freak-Rahmen bekommen.




Habe auf Garantie einen komplett neuen Rahmen erhalten. Es hat zwar lange gedauert und einige Telefonate gekostet, aber letztlich hat es dann doch geklappt (danke Reinhold).





Die Decals sind zwar etwas anders, aber man kann damit leben.
Getauscht wurden :

- der Hauptrahmen
- die Sitzstreben
- der Umlenkhebel
- alle Lager wurden erneuert

Der Federweg beträgt nun lt. Fusion rund 170mm.
Das Bike kommt mir ziemlich anders vor.
Der Umlenkhebel sieht anders aus und auch die Lager sind verschieden.
Der Lenkwinkel kommt mir flacher vor.
Die Krone der Pike hat beim alten Bike gerade so unter dem Unterrohr durchgepasst (der U.Turn-Hebel hatte sogar Spuren hinterlassen).
Jetzt sind da min. 2-3cm Platz.





Testen konnte ich das Bike leider noch nicht.
Fahrbericht folgt noch.

Fusion hat zwar imho ganz schön lange für den Tausch gebraucht (10 Wochen), aber das Ergebnis ist gut.
Auch wurde ich persönlich von einem Fusion-Mitarbeiter angerufen als sich das ganze so in die Länge zog.
Bis auf die lange Zeit also nix zu meckern.

In nächster Zeit werde ich noch die Gabel tauschen, und andere Bremsen verbauen.
Kurbel muß noch etwas halten.
Dann sollte ich wieder ein Top-Bike haben.
Wenn es hält ist das Freak immer noch eines der besten Bikes!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. März 2010)

coole lackierung.

du hast gesagt, du hast jetzt 170 mm federweg. aber nur hinten oder??
vorne ists ja ne 140 gabel.
ist der hinterbau dadurch höher wie bei den alten 150 mm??
kanns mir durch den floatlink eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

gruß simon


----------



## cdF600 (14. März 2010)

Ich schaue mal ob ich noch ein Vergleichsbild zum alten Rahmen finde.
Durch die andere Wippe und die neuen Sitzstreben kommt der größere Federweg zustande.
Muß erst mal Bilder suchen.


----------



## cdF600 (15. März 2010)

Hier nochmal Vergleichsbilder!
Alt:




Neu:




Man kann deutlich sehen, dass der Umlenkhebel beim neuen Rahmen höher aufgehängt ist. Auch der obere Teil des Dämpfers ist beim neuen Rahmen wesentlich mehr vom Sattelrohr verdeckt.





Der U-Turn-Hebel passt jetzt locker unter dem Unterrohr durch. Vorher hatte ich an der Stelle sogar Kratzer im Lack.

Den Dämpfer muß ich jetzt für den gleichen SAG mit höherem Luftdruck befüllen. (Das kann aber auch am Winterspeck liegen)

Beim Fahren fühlt sich das Bike jetzt etwas fluffiger an.
Bin begeistert

Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine neue Gabel (Lyric) und neue Bremsen!
Dann Kann der Frühling kommen!!!


----------



## Hans (15. März 2010)

Hallo,

die 2005er Freak´s hatten 152 mm Federweg und waren für Gabeln bis 150 mm ausgelegt. Ab modell 2006 hatten die Rahmen hinten 164 mm und die Geometrie wurde für Gabeln mit 160 mm ausgelegt - besorg dir eine 160 mm Gabel dann passt es perfekt.

Ich hatte bis vor einem Jahr ein 05er Freak mit einer MZ Z1 Light 150mm, jetzt ein 08er Freak mit einern MZ 55 Eta 160 mm

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (15. März 2010)

Er wartet doch auf seine Lyric.
Die dürfte ja dann 160mm haben.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. März 2010)

da muss ich dir recht geben, die lyric hat 160mm.

habe ein 05er freak und bin auch schon eins von 05 mit 160 probegefahren. fährt sich super.(wegen der asulegung auf max. 150 mm)

gruß simon


----------



## derfreaker (19. März 2010)

super gau und sch... aber auch: hab gestern bei meinem 2007er freak beim überprüfen der teile (reinigen der lager /putzaktion) festgestellt, dass der rechte Arm der schwinge in der mitte glatt durchgebrochen ist hat schon mal jemand das gleiche problem und wie wurde es behoben? hab ich nach 3 jahren noch anspruch auf garantie?


----------



## cdF600 (19. März 2010)

Auweia!
Probleme mit der Schwinge sind bekannt.
Nach 3 Jahren hast Du normalerweise keinen Anspruch auf Garantie mehr.
Du kannst Dein Glück aber natürlich versuchen.
Wenn Dein Händler bei dem Du Dein Rad gekauft hast gut mit Fusion kann, über den Händler versuchen.
Ansonsten bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als eine neue Schwinge zu bestellen.

Starte doch mal eine Suche nach einer Schwinge im Bikemarkt oder hier im Unterforum. Die Schwingen haben Einige vorsorglich wegen des "Fachwerks" getauscht. Vielleicht hat jemand seine alte Schwinge noch im Schuppen und überlässt Dir die bis Du eine Neue hast.


----------



## derfreaker (19. März 2010)

hi cdf 600, war fehler in meiner angabe: nicht die schwinge (hinterbau) ist gebrochen, sondern der schwarze umlenkhebel (zwischen diesem sitzt der Dämpfer). ist aber genauso ärgerlich! schwingentausch hab ich schon hinter mir.


----------



## cdF600 (19. März 2010)

Oh!
Dass das Teil bricht habe ich bis jetzt hier im Forum glaube ich noch nicht mitbekommen.
(Edit: Gibt doch schon einen Thread über ein Whiplash mit dem Problem)
Das sollte aber nicht so teuer werden wie eine neue Schwinge.
Das ist echt ärgerlich.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass sich das Teil mal jemand komplett in einem Stück (also rechtes u. linkes Teil in Einem) hat fräsen lassen. Für die Steifigkeit hätte das sicher Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (19. März 2010)

Wie hast du hinbekommen das das teil bricht?? das scheint mir nämlich ziemlich fest.

ich würd einfach mal hier im bikemarkt odr auf der fusin seite nachschauen


----------



## Mr. Nice (20. März 2010)

@derfreaker
Ist mir vorletztes Jahr bei meinem Raid auch passiert. 





Obwohl ebenfalls keine Garantie mehr vorlag wurde dies von Fusion auf Kulanz ersetzt

Also, am besten mal bei deinem Händler des Vertrauens vorbei schauen und über ihn ein neues bei Fusion bestellen.

Gruss
chris


----------



## derfreaker (20. März 2010)

hier mal ein par eindrücke von meinem glatten durchbruch:








war gestern schon beim händler: montag weiss ich mehr, da bei fusion freitag nachmittag kein ansprechpartner mehr da war, der was klären konnte. was besonderes wie weiter sprung oder ins platte gedropt war nicht. bike wird "nur" als enduro genutzt...


----------



## spex (20. März 2010)

> was besonderes wie weiter sprung oder ins platte gedropt war nicht. bike wird "nur" als enduro genutzt...




Naja, dann räum mal dein Album auf.......................


----------



## fivepole (21. März 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> was besonderes wie weiter sprung oder ins platte gedropt war nicht. bike wird "nur" als enduro genutzt...


----------



## cdF600 (22. März 2010)

Hi Freaks!

Jetzt hab ich mein Bike vorläufig fertig:






Neu sind jetzt:

- Griffe
- Gabel (Lyric Coil U-Turn)
- Bremsen (Code 5)

Der erste Fahreindruck ist super. Die Lyric passt besser als die Pike.
Die Bremsen sind genau das was ich wollte. Ist eine echte Einfingerbremse.
Bei Gelegenheit gibts noch eine neue Kurbel. Aber die muß erst mal noch warten.


----------



## fivepole (22. März 2010)

Ich glaub das Fotoalbum von "derfreaker" ist jetzt stubenrein.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (22. März 2010)

ja das sollte es wirklich sein


----------



## cdF600 (29. März 2010)

@ derfreaker: 

Und?
Hast Du/Bzw. Dein Händler was erreicht und wenn was?


----------



## flowbike (29. März 2010)

fivepole schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Fotoalbum von "derfreaker" ist jetzt stubenrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (3. April 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @ derfreaker:
> 
> Und?
> Hast Du/Bzw. Dein Händler was erreicht und wenn was?


nix befriedigendes, im moment wohl austausch nicht auf garantie. mein bikehändler fragt ab er nochmal genau nach, ob evtl. was auf kulanz geht. werd nochmal berichten...


----------



## smouki (30. April 2010)

Hallo

Suche für mein Vorderrad (Fusionnabe für Steckachse 20mm) diese beiden benötigten Aluminiumhülsen. 

Wer weiss wie ich in bzw. für die Schweiz da unkompliziert rankomme (der auf der fusionsite aufgeführte Importeur hat den Vertrieb eingestellt)?

Danke und Gruss
T


----------



## flowbike (30. April 2010)

sind die Fusionnaben nicht auch von DT-Swiss?


----------



## bikulus (30. April 2010)

mail doch einfach mal Fusion direkt an
Bikulus


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (30. April 2010)

ja, des hät ich dir jetzt auch vorgeschlagen. einfach mal ne mail an fusion. und falls se da zudoof sind für ne richtige antwort, mal anrufen.

gruß

simon


----------



## saturno (1. Mai 2010)

smouki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Suche für mein Vorderrad (Fusionnabe für Steckachse 20mm) diese beiden benötigten Aluminiumhülsen.
> 
> ...



du suchst solche:

http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/No...onverter-Umbaukit-auf-QR20-Stecka::12068.html


----------



## smouki (1. Mai 2010)

Alles klar â Danke!


----------



## raschaa (1. Mai 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> du suchst solche:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/No...onverter-Umbaukit-auf-QR20-Stecka::12068.html



aber nur wenn die nabe von novatech ist, bei den besseren fusion lrs waren auch dtswiss naben (Onyx, FR440) verbaut


----------



## xalex (2. Mai 2010)

hab einen srock ins hintterad bekommen und mir 3 speichen abgerissen. bis ichs so richtig geschnallt hab, hatte mir der hinterreifen schon eine ordentliche kerbe in die schwinge gemacht

warum ichs eigentlich erzähle: innerhalb von einer woche war eine neue schwinge da, hab mich auch sicherheitshalber gleich mit schaltaugen und lagern eingedeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (4. Mai 2010)

tja, was soll man sagen; Fusion kann so gut sein!!
Schade, dass sich das nicht positiv entwickelt
Bikulus


----------



## derfreaker (5. Mai 2010)

xalex schrieb:


> innerhalb von einer woche war eine neue schwinge da, hab mich auch sicherheitshalber gleich mit schaltaugen und lagern eingedeckt...


hallo xalex, kannst du mir verraten, was du bezahlt hast(pm). ich warte auch auf antwort für meine schwinge. weiss alleridngs noch nicht, ob`s auf kulanz/garantie geht?


----------



## metalorch (5. Mai 2010)

bikulus schrieb:


> tja, was soll man sagen; Fusion kann so gut sein!!
> Schade, dass sich das nicht positiv entwickelt
> Bikulus



Hi Bikulus,

hatte bis vor kurzen ein (modifiziertes) 05er Freak und war echt zufrieden. Auch telefonisch waren die Jungs O.K. (als ich mal ein Zubehörteil brauchte). Was entwickelt sich denn bei Fusion "nicht positiv"? Grund meiner Frage: Wenn ich mal irgendwann einen neuen Rahmen kaufen sollte, steht Fusion zumindest mit in der engeren Wahl. Wenn die jetzt wirklich schlecht sind, dann nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## bikulus (6. Mai 2010)

Tja, mein Händler ist mit dem Service nicht zufrieden, er macht soweit ich weiss auch nix mehr mit Fusion.
Die Homepage ist auch nicht wirklich aktuell
Hörts du was von Fusion auf dem Markt?
Die Teamfahrer sind auch nicht mehr dort, von einem weiss ich persönlich was abging
Zum Glück brauch ich im Moment kein Bike
Bikulus


----------



## metalorch (7. Mai 2010)

bikulus schrieb:


> Tja, mein Händler ist mit dem Service nicht zufrieden, er macht soweit ich weiss auch nix mehr mit Fusion.
> Die Homepage ist auch nicht wirklich aktuell
> Hörts du was von Fusion auf dem Markt?
> Die Teamfahrer sind auch nicht mehr dort, von einem weiss ich persönlich was abging
> ...



Der Bikeshop, zu dem ich früher mein Freak immer zu Reparaturen usw. brachte, hat Fusion auch rausgenommen und vertreibt jetzt Bionicon. Gelegentlich bekomme ich auch mal eines die MTB-Magazine in die Hand und man sieht kaum noch Tests mit Fusion-Bikes, Werbung auch nichts groß mehr.


----------



## cdF600 (7. Mai 2010)

Lies dich einfach mal durch die letzten paar Seiten der "aktuellen Threads".
Teamfahrer weg, Konstrukteur (Bodo Probst) weg, das Forum ist voll von Rahmenbrüchen (hatte selbst kürzlich erst einen der aber gut abgewickelt wurde, kann mich also nicht beklagen!). Es tauchen so gut wie keine neuen Bikes mehr auf. Anscheinend verkaufen die so gut wie keine Bikes mehr. Hier im Forum kann ich mich an max. 5 neue Bikes aus 2009 erinnern.
Auf der letzten Eurobike wurden wohl auch nur die "alten" Modelle präsentiert.
Ich bin immer noch überzeugt von meinem Freak. Hab auch noch nie gelesen dass einer der ein Fusion fährt nicht von den Fahreigenschaften überzeugt war. 

Ich habe ja den Verdacht dass die aktuellen Votec-Bikes mit Float-Link die neuen Fusion-Entwicklungen von Bodo Probst waren, die der dann zum neuen Arbeitgeber mitgenommen hat.
Das VSX entspricht ja im Prinzip dem Freak, das VFR dem Whiplash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (7. Mai 2010)

das VFR von votec ist kein float link.
bodo probst arbeitet mittlerweile freischaffend und für viele firme "gleichzeitig".


----------



## cdF600 (7. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, aber das VSX schaut genau so aus, wie ich mir ein neues Freak vorgestellt hatte.
Und bei keiner anderen Firma hat er das Float-Link so umgesetzt.
Die Radons haben es (soweit ich weiß) gar nicht, und beim Cube ist die Dämpferposition völlig anders.


----------



## Heiner79 (23. Mai 2010)

Tach auch!

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern (-schreibern) nur anschließen. Das Fahrverhalten meines Freak ist allererste Sahne. Da wippt nix bei Uphill und bergab liegt die Kutsche sahnig in meinen Händen.

Zum Thema Rahmenprobleme: Ich fahre ein Feak aus der ersten Serie und hatte noch nie auch nur das kleinste Rahmenproblem. Alle Lager laufen absolut spielfrei und auch der Lack an den Kettenstreben hält tapfer durch. Dem Freak fehlt nix. Selbst mein Dealer des Vertrauens fährt aus Überzeugung ein Freak.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## flowbike (23. Mai 2010)

Heiner79 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Zum Thema Rahmenprobleme: Ich fahre ein Feak aus der ersten Serie und hatte noch nie auch nur das kleinste Rahmenproblem. Alle Lager laufen absolut spielfrei und auch der Lack an den Kettenstreben hält tapfer durch. Dem Freak fehlt nix. Selbst mein Dealer des Vertrauens fährt aus Überzeugung ein Freak.
> 
> In diesem Sinne!


Was darauf schließen läßt, daß dein Freak wohl mehr steht als fährt 
Es freut mich ja für Dich, wenn es so ist. Das dein Hinterbau noch nicht gebrochen ist, kann bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise ja durchaus sein. Das aber deine Lager nach 5 Jahren noch gut sein sollen? Womit wir wieder am Anfang meiner Aussage sind.
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir doch mal das Haupt-Schwingenlager anschauen.
Bei mir ist da mittlerweile das Dritte drin


----------



## bike-runner (24. Mai 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> das VFR von votec ist kein float link.
> bodo probst arbeitet mittlerweile freischaffend und für viele firme "gleichzeitig".



nicht nur mittlerweile, er hat bereits als er überwiegend bei fusion tätig war, für andere firmen gearbeitet. so z.b für radon,cube,votec........


----------



## El Papa (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Freak aus 2005. Es läuft und läuft. Geschätzte 5000 km gefahren. Ich gebe zu meine Jahreskilometerleistung ist nich sooo hoch. Allerdings sammle ich mehr Höhenmeter rauf wie runter. Nix gebrochen, nix getauscht. Ich vermute wenn ich die Pike mal gegen die Lyrik tausche ändert sich das auch.


----------



## derfreaker (16. Juni 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Freak aus 2005. Es läuft und läuft. Geschätzte 5000 km gefahren. Ich gebe zu meine Jahreskilometerleistung ist nich sooo hoch. Allerdings sammle ich mehr Höhenmeter rauf wie runter. Nix gebrochen, nix getauscht. Ich vermute wenn ich die Pike mal gegen die Lyrik tausche ändert sich das auch.



hab jetzt innerhalb von ca. 18 Monaten die 2. neue Schwinge drin. trau mich fast nicht mehr, vom bürgersteig zu droppen!!. ich hoffe, dann hält der hinterbau mal länger...


----------



## flowbike (16. Juni 2010)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hab jetzt innerhalb von ca. 18 Monaten die 2. neue Schwinge drin. trau mich fast nicht mehr, vom bürgersteig zu droppen!!. ich hoffe, dann hält der hinterbau mal länger...


konntest Du das alles problemlos mit Fusion lösen?


----------



## spaceschleim (16. Juni 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Freak aus 2005. Es läuft und läuft. Geschätzte 5000 km gefahren. Ich gebe zu meine Jahreskilometerleistung ist nich sooo hoch. Allerdings sammle ich mehr Höhenmeter rauf wie runter. Nix gebrochen, nix getauscht. Ich vermute wenn ich die Pike mal gegen die Lyrik tausche ändert sich das auch.



les ich ja jezz erst.......

wie geht das? faehrste hoch mit dem rad und dann mit'm lift wieder runter?


----------



## El Papa (17. Juni 2010)

Also das mit den Höhenmetern sind die gefühlten. Die Auffahrten sind mir wichtiger als die Abfahrten. Was nicht heißt, daß ich einer gediegenen artgerechten Abfahrt aus dem Weg gehe. Ich brauche den Federweg des Freak nicht. Da mir aber vorher bereits zwei Fully-Rahmen gerissenen sind, hab ich mir was stabiles gewünscht und bekommen. Ich hoffe es hagelt nicht gleich Spott .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (17. Juni 2010)

aua... doch ich glaub es fängt an 

nein. warum sollte es das. das freak eignet sich zum touren fahren sehr gut. undwenn du hin und wieder doch einen trail einbaust passt 's doch. und ein fully ist allemal bequemer zu fahren wie ein hardtail


----------



## derfreaker (18. Juni 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> konntest Du das alles problemlos mit Fusion lösen?


wenn du damit meinst, das mein bikehänlder wochenlang mit fusion rumtel. und gefaxt hat, dann war das so problemlos...


----------



## cdF600 (30. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Hat schon mal einer versucht im Freak (2007'er ) einen Dämpfer mit mehr Einbaulänge und Hub (216/63) zu fahren? Oder versaut das dann die Geometrie völlig?
Bin jetzt nicht der Geometrieprofi. Welche Auswirkungen hätte das ganze?


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. September 2010)

Hallo cdf600,

Du hebst dadurch deinen Hauptrahmen an! 
Dadurch wird dein Tretlager höher --> kippeligeres Fahren
dein Lenkwinkel steiler --> nervöser
dein Sitzwinkel steiler --> besseres treten
deine Wippenanlenkung verändert --> Hinterbaukennlinie verändert (Wie genau kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, aber ich denke nicht positiv)

Außerdem hast du noch das Problem, dass unter Umständen der Hinterbau gar nicht soweit ausfedern kann, da er am Trettlager ansteht! Also Vorsicht!!!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## derpedda (30. September 2010)

na auf jedenfall ist der umwerfer im weg 






der berührt ja jetzt schon leicht die untere dämfer aufnahme ^^


----------



## Osti (30. September 2010)

kennt noch jemand ne Bezugsquelle für den Fusion Maniac Insignia O Pro Steuersatz? Meiner ist durch und ich finde keinen Händler der den wirklich lieferbar hat... 

oder hat evt jemand einen? bräuchte nur die unteren Lager und Dichtung


----------



## cdF600 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ok!
Dann lass ich das doch lieber.
Hätte da evtl. günstig einen bekommen können.
Aber dafür dass so viel dagegen spricht ist er dann doch für einen bloßen Versuch zu teuer.

Danke


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Oktober 2010)

@Osti
Ruf mal Fusion, Tel: +49(0)6106 2066 an. Maniac ist ja ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen von denen. 

http://www.maniac-components.com/emax_pages/produkte.php3

Gruss
chris


----------



## Backwoods (1. Oktober 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Osti
> Ruf mal Fusion, Tel: +49(0)6106 2066 an. Maniac ist ja ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen von denen.
> 
> http://www.maniac-components.com/emax_pages/produkte.php3
> ...




Ich glaube die Mainiac Teile werden von Acros produziert.

Da ich gerade dabei bin ein Freak aufzubauen und das gleiche Problem hatte, hab ich einen FSA Orbit Z bestellt. 

Ich hab das mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen und bin der Meinung, dass der passt.

Wenn Du da anrufst, könntest Du ja mal Fragen, ob der Orbit Z o.k. ist oder welche semi integrierten Steuersätze passen.

Es macht ja eigentlich keinen Sinn, wieder einen Mainiac zu nehmen, wenn du den dann wieder kaputt fährst! Stellt sich nur die Frage wie man bei semi integriert die Lagerschale wieder rausbekommt.

Wie lange hat der Maniac bei dir gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (1. Oktober 2010)

@Mr Nice: danke ich probiers mal bei Fusion, evt haben die ja auch Ersatzteile... 

@Backwoods: wenn du hier im Forum suchst, gibt es einen Beitrag von Bodo Probst, dass der FSA Orbit Z passt (soweit ich mich erinnere). 

der Steuersatz geht auf meine Kappe, ich habe mal bei der Montage die Dichtung gequetscht und bin den Steursatz dann so weiter gefahren, außerdem habe ich ne 66 SL Ata drin und fahre fast nur etwas steilere Sachen, so dass der Steuersatz zusätzlich belastet wird. Das nun vorhandene Spiel ist somit wohl eher mein Fehler. Ich will beim Insignia bleiben, da es dafür einen dickeren unteren Gabelkonus gibt, so dass die Krone der 66 nicht mit dem Zuganschlag am Unterrohr kollidiert.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Oktober 2010)

@Osti
Das war in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218834



Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> 
> Du kannst folgende Steuersätze fahren:
> FSA Orbit Z semi integriert
> ...



Gruss
chris


----------



## McFlury (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Steuersatz-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2b4e722c

Günstiger kommst Du an kein brauchbaren Streuersatz für´s Freak.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Oktober 2010)

McFlury schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Steuersatz-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2b4e722c
> 
> Günstiger kommst Du an kein brauchbaren Streuersatz für´s Freak.



Den FSA Orbit Z bekommst Du bei Ebay manchmal noch günstiger!


----------



## Osti (2. Oktober 2010)

McFlury schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Steuersatz-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2b4e722c
> 
> Günstiger kommst Du an kein brauchbaren Streuersatz für´s Freak.



Danke, da habe ich direkt mal zugeschlagen


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2010)

servus freaker!
ich liebäuge ebenfalls mit einem freak! deshalb habe ich gerade mein '08er ransom in der bucht. die geometrie passte mir überhaupt nicht.
wie dem auch sei. ich habe diesen thread bis zur 20. seite geschafft (werde ihn komplett durchlesen ) aber was mir jetzt schon auffällt, daß die meißten user der ersten 20 seiten kaum noch freak's fahren. jetzt stellt sich mir die frage warum? ist es einfach die lust nach veränderung? stimmt die qualität doch nicht? ist das fahrwerk mittlerweile nicht mehr up to date? vielleicht ist das freak ja doch nicht das richtige.
wie ihr seht habe ich schon mächtige zweifel. eigentlich passe ich perfekt in's freak-bild. enduro in seiner leichtesten form: schw. alp mit uphill (leider) und ordentlich bergab; kanten, stufen etc. genau meine wellenlänge. wenn da nur nicht die zweifel wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi, also ich fahre mein Freak und zwar so lange bis es bricht. Ist für mich immer noch das perfekte bike und wird grade sogar noch mal gepimpt (neue Pulverbeschichtung, neue Gabel und ein paar andere Sachen...)
Aber ob ich es mir jetzt noch eins holen würde, bezweifle ich angesichts der Unsicherheit, was mit Fusion überhaupt los ist.
Ich hätte letztens sogar nen nagelneuen Rahmen kaufen können, der Preis wäre durchaus fair gewesen, hab's mir dann aber doch verkniffen.
Wenn Du günstig an nen gut erhalten Rahmen ran kommst, probier's.
Ich würde derzeit wohl aber dann doch eher zum Votec V.SX greifen

wenn es ein Freak wird, meld dich mal, dann können wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen ;-)


----------



## big-p-fan (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo slash-sash, 

wenn du ein gebrauchtes Freak haben möchtest, dann melde dich. Ich habe seit Freitag eines zuviel. Zumindest einen Rahmen mit Gabel und Laufräder.   

Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu denen, die mit ihrem Freak sehr zufrieden waren, jetzt aber gut damit ist. Es ist einfach zu unsicher, wie es mit Fusion weitergeht, bspw. hinsichtlich der Ersatzteilversorgung. Leider schade, denn das Freak ist vom Einsatzbereich, vom Handling, vom Gewicht usw. ein klasse Bike. Verbunden mit einer bspw. RS Lyrik ein super Enduro oder wie man es auch immer nennen will... 


Ungeachtet dessen habe ich mich wieder meiner alten und großen Liebe zugewendet, dem einzig wahren Enduro: 




 

In diesem Sinne: ROCK´N ROLL !!!


----------



## Aldi (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Freak-Rahmen zu verkaufen:

*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326107/cat/76
*

Gruss aus Spanien.....Aldi.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Dezember 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> wenn es ein Freak wird, meld dich mal, dann können wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen ;-)


und wenn's kein's wird? dann steht das angebot nicht mehr? 

an das votec hatte ich auch schon gedacht. mal schauen.

und was das enduro betrifft kann ich dir nur bepflichten. ich habe gerade den guten alten '05er enduro rahmen (der mit dem organic design) verkauft, da ich was neues wollte. und ich hatte gedacht im ransom genau das zu bekommen, was ich gesucht habe. leider passt die geometrie überhaut nicht. steht gerade in der bucht.
jetzt also das freak. 
bei der weiteren zukunft der firma bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, wie ich das bewerten soll. bis dato brauchte ich noch nie den hersteller und "seine" ersatzteile (wieso gibt es hier keinen smiley, der auf holz klopft )
lager dürften ja DIN-lager sein und keine speziallager.
mal schauen, ich habe noch keine ahnung.

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, ich bin so unentschlossen


----------



## flowbike (12. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> und wenn's kein's wird? dann steht das angebot nicht mehr?
> 
> ...


Doch dann natürlich auch. 

Zu den Lagern am Freak: im Prinzip sind das Standardlager, nur die Hauptachse ist ne Sonderanfertigung und die vergammelt auch ganz gerne. Bis jetzt bekommt man aber noch alle Teile von Fusion. Ich werde mich aber demnächst mal mit ein paar Teilen eindecken, wer weiß...


----------



## larskugler (13. Dezember 2010)

@ slash-sash

also mit dem Freak machst Du nix falsch, Fahrwerk ist immernoch was ganz feines auf dem Markt, zusätzlich gib´ts ja jetzt ein paar sehr günstige Gebrauchte . . . die springen wohl ab von Fusion weil der Hersteller keine Bikes mehr baut (oder im Moment nicht , oder doch? - weiss es nicht genau . . . ) ich möchte mein Freak jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben, auch wenns die Marke in Zukunft nicht mehr geben sollte . . .
viel Spass bei Deiner weirteren Entscheidung, UND! Lass uns wissen wofür Du Dich entschieden hast!!


----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich mag mein Freak nach wie vor und möchte es auch nicht mehr hergeben... Dass einige ihres nicht mehr haben, liegt wohl daran, dass sie in irgendeiner Form schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben - oder sich von einer gewissen "Hetzwelle" haben mitreissen lassen.  Und sich einen Rahmen nur nicht zuzulegen, weil es vielleicht möglicherweise unter Umständen irgendwann mal keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, ist für mich persönlich jetzt auch nicht so das Argument. 

Für mich ist das Rad in Sachen Fully meine persönliche "Eierlegendewollmilchsau".


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. Dezember 2010)

so, dann kommt hier auch mal mein semf zum thema 

muss mich missmarple anschließen. in seinem einsatz bereich ist das freak das perfekte bike. in up und downhill perfekt geometriesiert ( tolles wort übrigens) hab das bike in der bisherigen zeit ziemlich hart drangenommen und es hat sich im bikepark, auf der big five strecke, der blue- und pro-line des adidas freerides und ähnlichem mehr gut gehalten und mich nie im stich gelassen. und auch die normale tourentauglichkeit des bikes ist eigentlich nur zu bewundern. es wiegt zwar ein wenig zu viel,  die geometrie ist zum treten aber perfekt ausgelgt und voll kommen wipp frei.

werde mich aber leider auch in diese winter von meinem freak trennen... es ist mir in größe m mittlerweile einfach zu klein und ich kann mir kein neues größeres leisten. außer dem werden mir in meiner immer downhill lastigeren fahrweise die 150 mm zu wenig.

für wen die feder wege des freaks aber passen ist mit diesem bike perfekt bedient. und meiner meinung nach sollte man sich von der angst vor mangelden ersatzteilen nicht verrückt machen lassen. 

passt zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt zum thema, aber wer lust hat ich würde mich über ein paar rückmelungen eurerseits zu meinem wahrscheinlichen neuen bike freuen http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090 dem canyon torque rockzone.

grüße aus em ländle

simon


----------



## slash-sash (13. Dezember 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Rad in Sachen Fully meine persönliche "Eierlegendewollmilchsau".



also ich muß ja ganz ehrlich sagen, daß ich das von dem rad irgendwie auch erwarte. ich bin noch nie eines gefahren, aber irgendwie ist es so in meiner vorstellung ebenfalls drin.
zum anderen gehört es zu den bikes, die ich schon immer mal ausprobieren möchte. das ransom sollte ja auch die "eierlegendewollmilchsau" sein. aber irgendwie kann ich das gar nicht nachvollziehen. wobei ich dabei nicht das fahrwerk meine. das ist der hammer. aber die geometrie passt irgendwie so gar nicht zu mir.
also ist man  beim nächsten mal ein wenig schlauer und kernt dazu. deshalb geo-daten vom freak studiert und zum entschluß gekommen, daß das ziemlich gut passen müßte.
also mal ausprobieren.

die firmensituation stört mich persönlich jetzt auch nicht so. ich bin auch lange votec gefahren, obwohl sie während der zeit 2x pleite gegangen. macht mir also keine angst.

kleine alternative wäre für mich noch das reign. vielleicht hat ja jemand schon beide gefahren und kann mir seine eindrücke schildern. aber irgendwie sagt mein bauchdem freak "guten tag".


----------



## Backwoods (13. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ich bin auch lange votec gefahren, obwohl sie während der zeit 2x pleite gegangen. macht mir also keine angst.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - He he
Mein F7 tut immer noch und die Schwinge ist nie gebrochen.

Mein Freak befindet sich noch im Aufbau, aber so langsam hab ich alle Teile im Keller... und über die Feiertage bestimmt auch mal Zeit zum Schrauben.

Btw noch eine Frage: Ich bräuchte noch eine Sattelklemme. Hat jemand noch eine rumliegen (30,9)  oder hat einen Tipp wo es die (günstig) gibt. Ich wollte eigentilch ne Hope - aber die gibt's nicht passend.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (13. Dezember 2010)

von Hope gibts sehr wohl passende, du brauchst die 34.9, das ist der Außendurchmesser am Sitzrohr.
Ich habe mir jetzt aber die chromag bestellt.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40622


----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da noch eine zu Hause rumliegen...... 



Bei Interesse bitte PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## Backwoods (13. Dezember 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> du brauchst die 34.9, das ist der Außendurchmesser am Sitzrohr.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40622



Ooops, Danke Wie gut, dass ich noch keine bestellt hab. 40 Teuros finde ich aber einiges zu viel 

@Mr. Nice: Die Farbe geht leider gar nicht.


----------



## Osti (13. Dezember 2010)

ich bin auch immer noch zufriedener Freakfahrer, aber auch ich habe mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellt. Das liegt weniger am Freak selber, als daran, dass im Enduro-Sektor sich in den letzten Jahren doch massiv was getan hat. Das Freak ist ohne Frage immer noch sehr gut, v.a. der Hinterbau. Da kannste nen simplen Dämpfer ohne PPD, Platform etc drin fahren, egal ob Stahlfeder oder Luft, der Hinterbau ist ruhig, es wippt nix. 
tja, warum ein neuer Rahmen? Das Freak ist nicht mehr das leichteste Enduro, es gibt flexiblere Rahmen, was Geometrie, Federweg, Achssysteme, Kefü, Hammerschmidt,etc angeht.  Ich hätte zB. gerne einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Es ist kein einzelnes hartes Kriterium, sondern eher die Summe der Einzelaspekte, die den Wunsch nach was neuem begründen.


----------



## bikulus (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Osti
schade, dass du Freak untreu wirst, was wird es den bei dir?
Bei mir war 2010 eher ein Jahr mit wenig biken, mal schaun was 2011 bringt
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## slash-sash (14. Dezember 2010)

Osti schrieb:


> Das Freak ist ohne Frage immer noch sehr gut, v.a. der Hinterbau. Da kannste nen simplen Dämpfer ohne PPD, Platform etc drin fahren, egal ob Stahlfeder oder Luft, der Hinterbau ist ruhig, es wippt nix.



das war genau der grund, warum das ransom ebenfalls weg mußte; mal abgesehen von der geo, die zu meinen körperproportionen nicht passte. ich wollte nicht noch einen hebel für federwegsverstellung haben. das ding muß bergauf wippfrei zu pedalieren sein, ohne daß ich nen hebel umlegem muß, anhalten und den dämpfer anders befüllen muß oder was es da sonst noch für spirenzchien gibt. und bergab muß ich die gabel dann raus fahren (am besten auch ohne irgendwelchem gedrehe á la u.turn etc.; drum fahre ich ne 160er durolux; der hammer sage ich nur) und ab geht die post. 
und genau das erhoffe ich mir vom freak.


----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Btw noch eine Frage: Ich bräuchte noch eine Sattelklemme.



Die Hope passt in 34,9 am Freak. Und die funktioniert bei mir - zumindest an einem anderen Rahmen - genauso gut, wie die Syntace, die ich am Freak verbaut habe. 
Zwischenzeitig hatte ich mal ein "Billig-Teil" verbaut, das war eine Katastrophe - da hat sich die Sattelstütze ständig verschoben...


----------



## cdF600 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich konnte mal kurz ein Reign testen (leider nicht im Gelände).Meine Frau fährt eine Damenversion vom Trance (identisches Rahmenkonzept, nur weniger Federweg) und ist sehr zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist mir sehr steif vorgekommen. Der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr gut. Insgesamt fand ich da die Sitzposition nicht so toll. Mein Freak liegt mir insgesamt viel besser. Ich würde das Freak auch eher mit dem Reign X vergleichen. Der Hinterbau des Freak arbeitet wesentlich geschmeidiger und weicher als der des Reign.
Das Reign ist sicher ein sehr gutes Bike. Das Freak finde ich pers. besser. Sollte mein Freak einmal das zeitliche segnen kommt das Reign X sicher in den Kreis der potentiellen Nachfolger.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Dezember 2010)

@Backwoods
Oooch, bei einem schwarzem Rahmen kommt die Farbe schon gut

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (14. Dezember 2010)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> Oooch, bei einem schwarzem Rahmen kommt die Farbe schon gut
> 
> Gruss
> chris


bei nem kawagrünen auch


----------



## Osti (14. Dezember 2010)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Osti
> schade, dass du Freak untreu wirst, was wird es den bei dir?



immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Ich werde das Freak auf jeden Fall nicht verkaufen, sondern als Backup in den Keller legen, für den Fall der Fälle  evt werde ich es auch wieder mit den Teilen von meinem Fritzz aufbauen, da muss ich aber noch mal in mich gehen, da dann doch diverse Teile nicht 1:1 passen. 

ein Grund war u.a. auch, dass mir im Sommer meine geliebte 66 SL Ata verreckt ist und die neue Gabel trotz gleicher Einbauhöhe etc das Bike bzw die Geo total verändert hat. Evt liegts am neuen Steuersatz oder ein anderer Vorlauf, auf jeden Fall habe ich den Eindruck, dass der Lenkwinkel viel steiler geworden ist und das Tretlager höher. Ist fahrbar, aber komisch. 

der neue Rahmen wird wohl ein made in germany


----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2010)

Osti schrieb:


> der neue Rahmen wird wohl ein made in germany



Aus Lübbrechtsen oder Bistensee??????


----------



## metalorch (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi slash-sash,

hatte einige Zeit ein Freak (2005er), Selbstaufbau. War mit dem Rahmen stets zufrieden, einstellen und fahren - fertig. Auch derbere Sachen hat der Rahmen gut eingesteckt. Der Wiederverkaufswert war auch O.K., wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dás Teil als herabgesetztes Ausstellungsstück erwarb. Was mit der Firma ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - rufe doch einfach mal dort an und frage was Sache ist.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt, ich finde die firmensituation nicht ganz so dramatisch. fusion ist mitlreweile eine marke, die sich einen namen gemacht hat und es wird immer jemanden geben, der die frima wieder zum leben erweckt. siehe votec!
desweiteren fahre ich meine bikes meißtens bis sie "durch" sind. und dann ist der wiederverkaufswert nicht ganz so dramatisch. meine enduro habe ich jetzt auch knapp 5 jahre gefahren.
aber mein bauch sagt deutlich mehr dem freak zu, als dem reign. trotz der ganzen "nebenerscheinungen".
ich werde mal sehen. zur zeit ist an biken eh nicht zu denken, von daher hat das mit dem rahmen noch zeit. aber ich werde weiter fleißig mitlesen und ab und an auch mitschreiben 

wobei ich eines nicht ganz verstehe. ich habe mir mal einige bilder vom freak angeschaut und bin doch sehr überrascht. da gibt es jemand, der sich dieses geniale hinterbaukonzept ausgedacht hat; muß also echt was in der birne haben. dann schaust du dir aber die zugverlegung an und schlägst die hände über dem kopf zusammen. 
ich dachte das ransom wäre in sachen zugverlegung eine ingineurstechnische meisterfehlleistung. aber das freak steht dem ja in nichts nach. wie kann ich denn den übergang vom hauptrahmen zur schwinge so verlaufen lassen.   ist mir unbegreiflich. die zugverlegung gehört auf die kettenstreben. hat nur vorteile. werde ich zumindest so machen, falls ich einen rahmen bekommen sollte.


----------



## derpedda (16. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...dann schaust du dir aber die zugverlegung an und schlägst die hände über dem kopf zusammen.



Das dachte ich auch am Anfang. Aber beim Aufbauen habe ich beide Zugverlegung getestet und so wie es Fusion macht ist es am besten da sich so die Züge weniger bewegen müssen beim Einfedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (16. Dezember 2010)

das glaube ich dir erst, wenn ich es gesehen habe.
denn wenn die züge von "unten" nach "oben" laufen, habe ich doch einen gewissen radius drin. und jedes kleine kind weiß, daß radien für mehr reibung sorgen; zumindest in diesem falle. federt der hinterbau ein, wird der radius doch noch kleiner. folglöich erhöht sich der radius doch.
lege ich die züge aber so nah wie möglich an den drehpunkt, als vom unterrohr auf die kettenstrebe, ist das knickmoment doch so gering wie möglich, da ich aus einer nahezu gestreckten position in eine leichte biegung (sehr großer radius) komme.
aber wie gesagt, alles graue theorie meinerseits, da ich das freak nur von bildern kenne. und ich muß mir erst ein bild davon machen, wenn es in seiner ganzen schönheit irgendwann mal vor mir steht.


----------



## bikulus (16. Dezember 2010)

dann freu dich auf das schöne Freak
Ich hatte bisher noch kein Problem mit meinem Freak und mit den Zügen und den damit verbundenen Radien schon gar nicht
Fahr die Kiste und hab Spaß
Bikulus


----------



## Backwoods (16. Dezember 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mal kurz ein Reign testen (leider nicht im Gelände)............ Das Freak finde ich pers. besser. Sollte mein Freak einmal das zeitliche segnen kommt das Reign X sicher in den Kreis der potentiellen Nachfolger.



Das Reign ist aber eine Eingelenker oder irre ich da?
Wollte ich deswegen eher nicht haben.

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Fat Albert auf deinem Freak?
Ich bin noch am überlegen was ich für Reifen auf mein bald fertiges Freak aufziehe. 

Hab mich eigentlich für den Fat Albert entschieden. Vorne in der neuen Trailstrar Mischung und hinten in Pacestar. Nobby Nic gibts ja leider nicht in Trailstar. Wäre halt noch etwas leichter

Was ist mit Maxxis Advantage. Hat jemand ErFAHRungen damit?
Ist halt auch schon wieder schwerer als der Fat Albert.

Ich bin früher (vor den Nobby nic und Big Betty zeiten) schon immer mal Fat Albert oder auch Space gefahren und hab die alten dinger immer noch auf meinem Hardtail mit dem ich zur Arbeit radle. 

Ich finde das Profil der Fat Albert setzt sich nach einer Umdrehung im Matsch oder Schnee völlig zu und fährt sich auch nicht mehr frei Damit ist der Reifen dann 1 Kg schwere als jeder andere bei dem der Dreck wieder rausfliegt (z.B. Maxxis Minion). Die F.A. haben zu viele Stollen zu eng beieinander. Ist das bei den neuern Fat Albert auch noch so?


----------



## bikulus (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi Backwoods
Thema Reifen ist wie immer recht komplex und jeder hat sei seine Vorlieben.
Ich hatte den Advantage in 2,4, das ist für mich ein super Reifen, läuft schon und hat sehr viel Grip, auch bei Nässe. Wenns schlammig wird, dann setzt er sich allerdings auch zu, da ist der Muddy Mary ainfach besser. Ach ja der Advantage geht auch im Schnee sehr gut.
Fat Albert, alte Version ist ne Katastofe bei Nässe, der neue soll besser sein, hat aber nicht soviel Stabilität wie Advantage. Der Minion ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Frage ist halt, was man fahren will. Für mich ist Advantage super Allrounder
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Backwoods (16. Dezember 2010)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Backwoods
> Thema Reifen ist wie immer recht komplex und jeder hat sei seine Vorlieben.
> Ich hatte den Advantage in 2,4, das ist für mich ein super Reifen, läuft schon und hat sehr viel Grip, auch bei Nässe. Wenns schlammig wird, dann setzt er sich allerdings auch zu, da ist der Muddy Mary ainfach besser. Ach ja der Advantage geht auch im Schnee sehr gut.
> Fat Albert, alte Version ist ne Katastofe bei Nässe, der neue soll besser sein, hat aber nicht soviel Stabilität wie Advantage. Der Minion ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Frage ist halt, was man fahren will. Für mich ist Advantage super Allrounder
> ...



Gibts den Advantage in den üblichen Gummimischungen von Maxxis oder gibts den nur so wie's ihn halt gibt?

Ich würde vorne schon gerne was weicheres als hinten fahren

Der Minion ist für das Freak außen vor. Den hab ich auf einem der LRS für mein Big Hit.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2010)

Yiep, bei Reifen hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.... desh. is wahrs. mein Keller auch voll damit

Mir pers. taugt der Advantage z.B. nur am VR und dann auch nur bei trockenen Waldböden. Hier ist er aber recht gut auch aufgrund seines überdurchschn. Volumens. Nachteil ist mMn allerd. die Aufbauhöhe des Reifens....

Für`s HR nehme ich seit einger Zeit den Ardent in 2,4 (wenn´s leichter werden soll dann die 2,25 Variante wählen). Für mich ein top Reifen, bei gutem Rollwiderstand u. geringem Gewicht. 

Wenn demn. die neuen Gummimischungen von Schwalbe auf dem Markt sind werde ich mal den FA Trail und Pace testen. Soll noch ein wenig weniger Wiegen als der Ardent und noch einen geringeren Rollwiderstand haben.

Das die Karkasse des Advantage weniger stabil als die des FA sein soll halte jetzt aber mal für ein Gerücht!! Du meinst wohl eher wie vom NN, oder??

Wenn du die FA getestet hast wäre ein kurzes Feedback hier nett

@backwoods
Guckst du: http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_advantage.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## bikulus (16. Dezember 2010)

soweit ich weiis gibts advanzage nicht in der weichen Mischung


----------



## missmarple (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist vorne wie hinten der Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 montiert - mit dem bin ich bisher ausgesprochen zufrieden.  Den Advantage möchte ich aber nächstes Jahr mal testen...


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Dezember 2010)

@Bikullus
Nee, als 42a SUPERTACKY COMPOUND gibt`s ihn nicht aber meinem Empfinden nach kann man die 60a Mischung gut mit der früheren GG Variante von Schwalbe vergleichen. Und die machte am HR zum Touren/Enduro fahren nicht wirkl. Spass.

Mal schauen war die neuen Mischungen von Schwalbe können

Gruss
chris


----------



## metalorch (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahre die neue Version des Fat Albert (2,4) und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings bin eher der "Schönwetterbiker" und bei starker Nässe geraten die Alberts auf seifigen Wurzeln schon mal an ihre Grenzen. Aber sonst super. Im Bikepark Braunlage/Harz z. B. haben sie mich nicht im Stich gelassen. Und das Gewicht ist auch erträglich. Zumindest ich will ja auch mal 'ne Tour machen und da muss man ja so manchen Berg selbst erklimmen. Das geht mit dem Freak übrigens auch recht gut. O.K., mit den pulsuhrgetriebenen Lycra-Jüngern kann man nicht mithalten (ist auch nicht mein Anspruch), dafür hängt man die dann aber beim Trail-Downhill ab (wo die dann z.T. lächerlicherweise schieben, damit das 8 kg-Bike nicht zerbricht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (17. Dezember 2010)

metalorch schrieb:


> .. bei starker Nässe geraten die Alberts auf seifigen Wurzeln schon mal an ihre Grenzen.


welche Reifen tun das nicht?



> ... mit den pulsuhrgetriebenen Lycra-Jüngern kann man nicht mithalten (ist auch nicht mein Anspruch), dafür hängt man die dann aber beim Trail-Downhill ab (wo die dann z.T. lächerlicherweise schieben, damit das 8 kg-Bike nicht zerbricht).



Also ich kenne solche vermeintlichen Lycra-Jünger und da komm ich ich mit dem Freak den Berg runter kaum hinterher.
Es ist letztlich alles ne Frage des Fahrkönnens


----------



## cdF600 (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin mit den FA eigentlich recht zufrieden. Viel besser als die Nobby Nic die ich vorher drauf hatte. Werde aber wenn die runter sind mal etwas versuchen was mehr Richtung Matschreifen geht. Bei dem Sommer den wir dieses Jahr hatten, hätte sich das echt gelohnt. Dachte an den Ardent, der soll bei nassen Bedingungen recht gut sein.
Der FA macht sich momentan bei Schnee eigentlich ganz gut. Aber ich glaube da sind die Unterschiede eh nicht so groß. Fahre fast täglich zur Arbeit durch den Wald, da würden sich wahrscheinlich nur Spikes wirklich unterscheiden.

@ Backwoods: Stimmt, das Reign ist ein Eingelenker mit diesem "Maestro-Pivot"-Hinterbausystem von Giant.
Funktioniert aber sehr gut. Der entscheidende Vorteil der Eingelenker ist halt die Wartungsarmut. So ähnliche Systeme sieht man jetzt immer mehr. (Lizenzkostenumgehung da Patent für Horst-Link bei Specialized?)
Interessant finde ich den "Float-Link-Eingelenker-Hinterbau" von Mondraker. Sieht aus wie eine Mischung zwischen Fusion und Giant Hinterbau.


----------



## bikulus (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo den Ardent kannst bei Matsch komplett vergessen, setzt total zu. Ist gut bei Nässe aber nicht wenn da Erde oder sonst so Zeug dabei. Schau dir das Profil an, dann ist das klar. Ich fahr einen auf meinem Lapierre, ist schon ein guter Reifen im allgemeinen
Bikulus


----------



## Backwoods (17. Dezember 2010)

metalorch schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die neue Version des Fat Albert (2,4) und bin sehr zufrieden.



Schon die neuen 2011er mit der Trailstar und Pacestrar Gummimischung oder noch die neuen 2010er?


----------



## metalorch (17. Dezember 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> welche Reifen tun das nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Welche Reifen tuen das nicht?: Ein Kumpel von mir fährt fette 2,7er DH-Schlappen - kannst'e mit den FA nicht vergleichen. Allerdings möchte ich mit den Dingern keine Tour fahren. Er fährt allerdings auch nur Bikepark.

Kann dich beruhigen. Auch ich habe Lycras kennengelernt, die super gefahren sind. Aber z. B. dieses Jahr in den Alpen habe ich welche gesehen, die auf sauspaßigen Gerölltrails bergab (deswegen man ja den Berg hoch ist)  ihr Bike geschoben haben. Nix für ungut.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Dezember 2010)

solche gibt's doch in jedem lager. ich kann mich noch gut an eine situation vor ca. 15 jahren erinnern. wir haben eine tour gemacht, damals natürlich mit unseren "hypermodernen" hardtails  (shit, wir waren arme schüler; da war nichts mit hightech ) am berg haben wir dann jemanden getroffen mit dem nagel neuen manitou (kennt ihr das noch? wo die federung hinten einer umgedrehten federgabel entnommen wurde? hammer ) und wir haben uns in die hosen gemacht, weil er nur markenklamotten an hatte. nach nicht einmal dem 1/3 des berges war der "tot", der hat am baum gekotzt; und das ist jetzt kein witz. wir waren natürlich nett und haben oben gewartet. schließlich wollten wir wissen, was können diese neuen full-suspension-bikes denn wirklich. sorry, aber wir waren unten und er war wahrscheinlich gerade mal auf seinen bock gestiegen.
geht alles aber auch genau anders herum. wie schon geasgt wurde: es steht und fällt alles mit dem fahrerischen können. erst danach kommt das equipment.
btw: haben die freak rahmen durchgehende züge?


----------



## flowbike (18. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ..
> btw: haben die freak rahmen durchgehende züge?


das Schaltwerk schon.

gestern kan übrigens mein Rahmen vom pulvern  krasses Pferd.
Bilder demnächst hier.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Dezember 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> das Schaltwerk schon.
> 
> gestern kan übrigens mein Rahmen vom pulvern  krasses Pferd.
> Bilder demnächst hier.



So ischt ees!

Dui wirst auch keinen E-Type Umwerfer finden, der mit einem durchgehenden Zug funktioniert. Und alles andere passt sowieso nicht an den Rahmen.

Btw.: Was habt Ihr für umwerfer montiert. Ich werde wohl den XT E-Type FD-M770 nehmen. Der tut am Big Hit auch seit Jahren perfekt.


----------



## flowbike (18. Dezember 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Btw.: Was habt Ihr für umwerfer montiert. Ich werde wohl den XT E-Type FD-M770 nehmen. Der tut am Big Hit auch seit Jahren perfekt.


nen XTR, hat mir damals der Mensch empfohlen, von dem ich den Rahmen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (20. Dezember 2010)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo den Ardent kannst bei Matsch komplett vergessen, setzt total zu. Ist gut bei Nässe aber nicht wenn da Erde oder sonst so Zeug dabei. Schau dir das Profil an, dann ist das klar. Ich fahr einen auf meinem Lapierre, ist schon ein guter Reifen im allgemeinen
> Bikulus



ich fahr auch den ARDENT in 2,4. der perfekte reifen für den Kompromiss zwischen Rollwiderstand und grip. 

@ bikulus: ein reifen der super läuft und im trockenen sehr gut greift und dann auch noch bei matsch gut tauglich ist?!?!?! sowas muss meiner meinung erst noch erfunden werden. der ardent schneidet aber in allen disziplinen außer extremem schlamm und nassen wurzeln sehr gut ab.


----------



## bikulus (20. Dezember 2010)

@ bikulus: ein reifen der super läuft und im trockenen sehr gut greift und dann auch noch bei matsch gut tauglich ist?!?!?! sowas muss meiner meinung erst noch erfunden werden. der ardent schneidet aber in allen disziplinen außer extremem schlamm und nassen wurzeln sehr gut ab.[/QUOTE]

sag ich doch, bei Matsch macht er zu schnell dicht, sonst ein sehr guter Reifen, aber asl Freeride reifen empfinde ich das Profil auch ein wenig dürftig. War dieses Jahr mal in der Schweiz, da hats vile loses Geröl etc, da wäre er auch suboptimal gewesen. 
Bikulus


----------



## slash-sash (29. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal, wo finde ich denn einen fusion händler, der evtl. ein freak in gr. s. haben könnte. leider geht die weiterleitung von der fusion-seit bei mir nicht und google hat mir auch nichts adequates ausgespuckt. sollte irgendwie in meiner nähe sein, also plz 72631-nähe.
ich würde mich gerne mal zu einem probesitzen auf ein gr.s schwingen. oder vielleicht hat ja jemand ein freak in s in meiner nähe.


----------



## flowbike (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre zwar in der Nähe, habe aber ein M. Wie groß bist du denn?

Hier jetzt mal 2 Bilder meines Freaks nach ein paar updates 
Bessere Bilder demnächst, leider ist mir vor ein paar Tagen meine Digicam verreckt. Wie es vorher aussah: siehe mein Fotoalbum hier.
Neu sind:
Farbe : Ral 6018 mit Glitter (kommt auf Fotos schlecht rüber, in natura megageil) 
Gabel: Lyrik 2-step
Kurbel: SLX 2-fach
Sattelstütze: control tech
Sattelklemme. Chromag
Pedale CB Mallet 1
Bremse. Avid Elivir CR

Gewicht so wie es da steht: 14.3 kg

Als nächstes kommt noch ein anderer bash hin (Carbon)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/806228]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## slash-sash (29. Dezember 2010)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ich wäre zwar in der Nähe, habe aber ein M.



NEEEIIIIIIIN, jemand der ein grünes fusion hat. das war doch meine idee. 
nee, im ernst. ich habe mir überlegt mein irgendwann-mal-kommendes-fusion in kawasaki-grün-matt lackieren zu lassen.
daher ist dein bike das erste freak, welches mir richtig hammer mäßig gut gefällt. ehrlich. respekt. 
ich mache dir ein "angebot": ich komme mit einer waage und einer digicam vorbei, wir wiegen und fotografieren dein bike und dafür darf ich mal probe sitzen. ich schwanke nämlich zwischen gr. m und gr. s.!
ich meine eine sl von 83cm bei 176cm zu haben kann das sein?


----------



## flowbike (29. Dezember 2010)

gewogen hab ich doch schon 
14,3 kg so wie es auf den Fotos ist.

ich bin 1,77, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht, bin aber eher so der "Normaltyp".
Ich würde kein "S" fahren wollen. Ich hab sogar noch nen relativ langen Vorbau dran mit 90mm.
Wenn du willst kannst nächste Woche mal vorbei schauen und probesitzen. 

Problem, daß du halt haben wirst: Es gibt quasi keine neuen Räder mehr, daß was noch so auftaucht sind irgendwelche Restbestände. Du hast also keine große Auswahl mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo slash slash
fahr ebenfalls ein Freak in M mit 1,76cm, passt bei mir perfekt. In S würde ich nur nehmen, wenn du nur downhill fahren willst. Wenn das Freak auch bergauf gehen soll dann wird es in S zu kurz. Außerdem musst du dann die Sattelstütze so waeit rausziehen, dass du zuweit nach hinten kommst
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## slash-sash (29. Dezember 2010)

genau das ist ja auch meine befürchtung. der rahmen in s, den ich angeboten bekommen habe, wird zwar mit 430mm angegeben und wäre somit nur 2 cm weniger, als meine vorher gefahrenen 450mm, aber das ist ne menge holz im bike bereich. ich denke, ich warte noch auf ein adequates angebot in gr.m! das ist mir sicherer. aber erst mal probesitzen.


----------



## big-p-fan (29. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem bei der Rahmengröße in -s- und deiner angegebenen Körpergröße ist nicht die Sattelstütze, sondern der Sitzwinkel. Eine entsprechende Stütze mit 420mm sollte das packen, wenngleich sicherlich sehr knapp. 
Problematisch aber ist, dass du bedingt durch den Sitzwinkel am Freak, sehr weit nach hinten, d.h. hinters Tretlager kommen würdest, was zur Folge hätte, dass: 

- du beim Treten "nach vorne" und nicht "nach unten" pedalieren würdest --> ineffektiv und massiv kraftraubend sowie  
- bei steilen Stücken das Vorderrad sich sehr schnell aufbäumen würde, da der Schwerpunkt (noch) weiter nach hinten wandert. 

Beides ist für den Alltagsgebrauch äußerst unvorteilhaft. 
Sicherlich für den DH gut, das ist aber (bei deiner Größe) ein -m- mit nem bspw. 60er Vorbau ebenfalls. MIt dem Vorteil, dass dies wiederum Alltagstauglich ist!!!


----------



## derfreaker (30. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> das ist mir sicherer. aber erst mal probesitzen.


hi slash-sash, ich habe ein 2007`er in grösse "s". bin 1,72 lang oder auch kurz(wie man`s nimmt). passt grade noch zu mir. ist ein bisserl wendiger wie grösse "m", aber ich musste dann auch einen rel. langen vorbau (105mm) von syntace (vro) dranbauen, damit ich nicht soweit nach hinten gehe. siehe auch aussage von big-p-fan. mit der länge der sattelstütze hatte ich übrigens keine probleme. hab auch seit november jetzt eine ks 950 r eingebaut.  mein rm slayer habe ich auch schon in "s". würde im nachhinein beim freak aber zur grösse "m" tendieren.


----------



## missmarple (30. Dezember 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ich meine eine sl von 83cm bei 176cm zu haben kann das sein?



Dann ist meine (1,80m / 87cm) Empfehlung auch eher, den Rahmen im M zu nehmen...


----------



## slash-sash (30. Dezember 2010)

ok ok. ich habe verstanden. 
ich glaube, ich werde dem gr.s-anbieter mal absagen.
aber probesitzen würde ich doch schon gerne bei dir, flowbike.allein, um das teil mal in natura zu sehen.


----------



## rider1970 (31. Dezember 2010)

Servus Sascha,
hättest mich ruhig direkt fragen können,wie gross ich bin.Denke mal es geht dir ja um mein Bike,oder?
Bin 1,75m,Sl 82cm-passt S prima! Ist auch die Empfehlung von Fusion/Hibike!
Aber wie gesagt probiers aus,achte beim M nur drauf,das du dir nix anhaust,so gings mir beim Freak/M vom Bekannten (1,83m/Sl 87cm).
Gruss,Olaf


----------



## slash-sash (1. Januar 2011)

moin moin!
zunächst einmal allen ein frohes neues jahr; und vor allem ein erfolgreiches.
klar geht's um deins 
ich wollte es mal von mehreren seiten hören und fragen; legitim. bin mir ja selber noch nicht ganz swicher. aber ich werde am dienstag mal auf nem M probesitzen. dann werde ich mal weiter sehen. du hast ja 430mm gemesen für deinen S-rahmen. jetzt setze ich das mal in den vergleich zum M. auch, was die oberrohrlänge anbetrifft. ziel ist ja enduro-touren damit zu machen; also schwäbische alb und ein wenig mehr. für alles andere ist je das stinky da


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein neues,altes Freak





Bei Interesse bitte PM.

Gruss
chris


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (1. Januar 2011)

sehr geil

euch allen ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (2. Januar 2011)

a guats Neues 

hey Sascha, das Bike/der Rahmen von Chris wäre doch was für dich ;-)


----------



## cdF600 (3. Januar 2011)

Ein gutes Neues an Alle!
Ein schönes Freak, das da oben...


----------



## slash-sash (3. Januar 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> a guats Neues
> 
> hey Sascha, das Bike/der Rahmen von Chris wäre doch was für dich ;-)




Jo, schee is scho .
aber das wird wohl meinen preislichen rahmen D) sprengen. zumal ich ja alle anbauteile habe und nur auf einen rahmen scharf bin. mal schauen. jetzt werde ich erst mal bei dir probe sitzen. danach wird entschieden.


----------



## in adversum (3. Januar 2011)

_mein guter alter freund im urlaub hab ich im mal gegönnt 

allen freak'ern ein gutes neues jahr 2011_


----------



## slash-sash (4. Januar 2011)

so, nachdem ich heute moegrn mal bei flowbike war und auf einem gr. m testsitzen durfte, ist klar, daß es kein gr. s werden kann. 
sorry olaf!

btw.: das grün von flowbike sind in natura 3x besser aus, als auf den fotos. und da ist's schon echt super.
dank dir noch mal.


----------



## rider1970 (4. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem Sascha.
hoffentlich findest du diesmal das richtige nach deinem Ransom-Fehlkauf!
Du scheinst sehr unsicher zu sein,was den Bikekauf betrifft,daher mein Rat an dichrobiere mgl viele bikes aus und leg dich nicht zu früh auf ein bestimmtes fest!


----------



## slash-sash (4. Januar 2011)

nach nun mehr knappen 17 jahren mountainbike habe ich mit dem ransom meinen ersten (geometrietechnischen) fehler gemacht. e gibt halt tage, da gewinnt man und es gibt tage, da gewinnen andere. 
egal. schwamm drüber.
ich habe für mich nun 3 bikes in's visier genommen und nach denen wird jetzt gefahndet. mal scauen, welches mich am meißten überzeugt.


----------



## flowbike (4. Januar 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> .. e gibt halt tage, da gewinnt man und es gibt tage, da gewinnen andere. ..


fail 
das heißt : "es gibt Tage da *verliert* man und Tage da gewinnen die Anderen"  

War schön Dich kennen zu lernen und noch viel Glück bei der Bikefindung!


----------



## slash-sash (4. Januar 2011)

ups,  im eifer des gefechts halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. Januar 2011)

Hey. Ich überlege mir ein Freak Rahmen von 07 zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die Mitte des Tretlagers vom 07 ner ist?

Hab auch noch eine Frage zum Einsatzbereich, ich habe vor mit dem Bike Freeride und Enduro zu fahren. In den Alpen technischen Trails, daheim auf der Downhillstrecke. 
Was hält der Rahmen aus?


----------



## flowbike (9. Januar 2011)

kommt drauf an wie sauber du fährst, oder?
Offiziell hat der Rahmen keine Bikeparkfreigabe von fusion bekommen, dafür wäre das Freak Ex oder Whiplash gedacht. Für technische trails und drops < 1m aber okay. Kommt halt auch auf dein Gewicht an


----------



## racejo (9. Januar 2011)

Fahre recht sauber. Sprünge nur wenn sie auch smooth zu landen sind. 

Hat sich die Geometrie seit 07 verändert? Wie schätzt ihr die 07ner geo ein?


----------



## bikulus (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo
ja die Geo hat sich verändert, aber es ist auch eine Frage, womit du vergleichst. Das 07 Freak hat auf alle Fälle einen steileren Lenkwinkel und das tertlager ist auch ein wenig höher. Am sichersten wärs, wenn du die frage an Fusion stellst, die waren bisher immer recht hilfsbereit
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## racejo (9. Januar 2011)

Also fährt sich das Bike relativ kipplig? 

Tretlagerhöhe würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## bikulus (9. Januar 2011)

Also mein Freak ist aus 2006, soweit ich weiss ist zu 2007 nix verändert worden. Ich hab mit meinem aktuellen Aufbau, Jyrik vorn und 24 Zoll Hinterrad eine Tretlagerhöhe von 34cm. Damit hab ich natürlich auch eine sehr flachen Lenkwinkel. Das Bike ist so absolut nicht kippelig und sehr wendig, für meine Trialtouren ideal. Ich hab auch beim Treten kein Problem mit Bodenkontakt. Wenn du das Freak wirklich für Sprünge nimmst, dann solltest du auf den richtigen Dämpfer achten. Mit dem Fox float ging es immer echt weit und weich durch den ganzen Federweg.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter
gruß
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (9. Januar 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem aktuellen Aufbau, Jyrik vorn und 24 Zoll Hinterrad eine Tretlagerhöhe von 34cm. Damit hab ich natürlich auch eine sehr flachen Lenkwinkel. Das Bike ist so absolut nicht kippelig und sehr wendig, für meine Trialtouren ideal.
> gruß
> Bikulus



Hi, 

Du fährst also ein 24" Hinterrad im Freak. Ich hätte auch noch 3 24" LR im Keller (wegen Big Hit und im Votec hatte ich auch eins) wäre aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen eins ins Freak zu stecken.

Was ist der Grund für das 24" HR?

Wenn Du 26" hinten fährst wird der Lenkwinkel steiler und das Bike noch wendiger.


----------



## bikulus (9. Januar 2011)

ich hab das 24er um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen. Fahre gerne steile Passagen und Absätze, da hab ich ein besseres Gefühl. Das Freak ist meines Erachtens durch den sehr kurzen Radstand extrem wendig, und das selbst mit meinem flachen Lenkwinkel
Gruß


----------



## Backwoods (9. Januar 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> ich hab das 24er um den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen. Fahre gerne steile Passagen und Absätze, da hab ich ein besseres Gefühl. Das Freak ist meines Erachtens durch den sehr kurzen Radstand extrem wendig, und das selbst mit meinem flachen Lenkwinkel
> Gruß



Und wie sieht's bergauf aus?

Ich werde das mal im Hinterkopf behalten und im sommer vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## in adversum (9. Januar 2011)

Servus,
das mit dem 24"HR, wie sieht es den mit der belastung auf die schweißnaht am Steuerrohr aus?

Schon mal beobachtet?


----------



## bikulus (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich komme mit meinem Freak super bergauf, die Lyrik kann ich ja absenken. Es mag sicherlich bikes geben, mit denen man noch besser rauf kommt, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig, will mehr Spaß bergab.
Schweißnähnte, habe keine Probleme und sehe da auch keines. Der Winkel ist ja auch nocht so flach, dass das Teil gleich ne Grätsche macht
Bikulus


----------



## in adversum (10. Januar 2011)

nicht nur die naht am steuerrohr beobachten, sondern auch den gesamten hinterbau.
da du dadurch auch weiter hinten sitzt und sich die belastung auf den gesamten hinterbau, lager, umlenkhebel, dämpfer veränderst auch wenn es nur ein "paar" grad sind.

mit besten grüßen


----------



## flowbike (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## cdF600 (12. Januar 2011)

Servus "Freaks"!

Bin momentan nach der Suche nach einer neuen Kurbel für mein Freak.
Fahre vorwiegend Touren und lokal Trails.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob 2-Fach nicht reicht.
Denke da an eine 2-Fach-SLX mit Bashguard.
Mich würden Euere Erfahrungen damit interessieren.


----------



## flowbike (12. Januar 2011)

ich hab diese Kurbel jetzt auch auf meinem Freak drauf und find es gut.
Gerade die Kombi 36/22 wie an der SLX.
Der bash ist halt nicht so schön, aber da gibt es ja Alternativen.


----------



## Backwoods (12. Januar 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Servus "Freaks"!
> 
> Bin momentan nach der Suche nach einer neuen Kurbel für mein Freak.
> Fahre vorwiegend Touren und lokal Trails.
> ...



Also ich finde ich für Touren und Trails eine 3 fach kurbel besser - und wozu bitte brauchst du da ein bashguard für? Oder hast du die 2x10 variante gemeint?

ich hab ne slx kurbel in der 3x9 version, die muss aber noch eingbaut werden.
finde ich ne gute wahl. fast so leicht wie xt, aber deutlich billiger und design ist auch besser als xt. halt xtr ähnlich.

ps gibts bei bike-discount für 79,90
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/misearch.html?serchform=directsend&query=slx+kurbel&x=0&y=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (13. Januar 2011)

Naja, is halt auch die Frage nach der Definition von Tour u. Trails

MmN ist eine 2 fach Kurbel für ein Endurobike genau das richtige. Oder wofür brauchst du bergauf/bergab das 3. Kettenblatt??

Ein 36er Kettenblatt dran und gut is

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Wenn`s doch 3 fach und mal nicht Shimano werden soll hier ein Schnäppchen (inkl. Innenlager) [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003H0560E/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002XZLIW4&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1XPXCJ3S0PRE3H5A8RX2"]Race Face Kurbelganitur ATLAS FR Crank Turbine Rings: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## bikulus (13. Januar 2011)

ich fahre seit langem 2-fach mit Bashguard, komme bestens klar
Bikulus


----------



## cdF600 (13. Januar 2011)

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist halt bei der SLX unschlagbar. Die Race Face ist auch nicht übel, kostet aber selbst als Schnäppchen noch fast das Doppelte. 

Auf die Idee mit dem 2-Fach bin ich gekommen, weil das (zumindest bei mir) im Bereich des Umwerfers verdammt eng zugeht. Das Einstellen des Umwerfers ist echt nervig. 
Genaugenommen nutze ich auf dem großen Kettenblatt gerade mal die zwei kleinsten Ritzel.
Bashguard brauche ich nicht wirklich, aber "2-Fach" sieht ohne auch irgendwie komisch aus....


----------



## bikulus (13. Januar 2011)

Bash guard bietet halt einfach Schutz vor Zahnausfall
und beim Tragen hat man nicht gleich das Ritzel irgendwo an der Backe dran
Gruß


----------



## missmarple (13. Januar 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> MmN ist eine 2 fach Kurbel für ein Endurobike genau das richtige. Oder wofür brauchst du bergauf/bergab das 3. Kettenblatt??
> 
> Ein 36er Kettenblatt dran und gut is



Sehe ich ebenso!  Nachdem ich das große Blatt so gut wie nie benutzt habe und den ein oder anderen etwas unsanften "Aufsetzer" hatte, kam das Blatt vor einem guten Jahr runter, der Bashguard drauf und statt dem 34er ein 36er Kettenblatt in die Mitte. Und bisher hab ich das große Blatt noch nicht vermisst...


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (13. Januar 2011)

ich fahr die truvativ hussefeld kurbel garnitur, 2 fach, mit bashguard (sogar ein richtig gut aussehender), alerdings deer 2008 jahrgang. weis nicht wie die heut so aussieht. 

hab das große ritzel nie vermisst. für einen schnellen downhill reicht das 36 blatt vollkommen aus. und du bist auch bei gegen anstiegen nur selten zu hoch im gang. und falls du dann mal beim nachhause fahrn von einem cc fahrer überholt wirst... biken ist ein gemütlicher sport solang du im uh und dh schnell bist kanns dir egal sein wer dich auf dem nachhause weg überholt.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. Januar 2011)

Aloha freaker!
Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meinem freak 06 einen neuen Dämpfer spendiere.
Ich bin bis jetzt immer den fox float gefahren und bin ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Entweder ich stelle ihn bockhart und er spricht besch... an, oder ich stelle ihn nach Sag ein und er spricht gut an aber schlägt bei jedem bunny hop vom bordstein durch.
Den Monarch gibt es ja jetzt in Tune a-e. Wer hat denn eine Idee welcher da am besten im Freak arbeitet? Meine überlegung wäre jetzt e weil das medium progression ist und das Freak ja eher linear bis degressiv anspricht.
By the way, die einbaulänge vom 06er ist 200 bei 57 Hub oder täusch ich mich?
Greez... freedolin


----------



## bikulus (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo freedolin
das Thema wurde hier schon diskutiert.
DT hatt ich mal, der ist leicht, spricht gut an und ist am Ende progressiv. Ich fahre jetzt Stahlfeder und das ist wirklich geil
Bikulus


----------



## flowbike (16. Januar 2011)

es ist wie bikulus sagt, es gibt da nen ellenlangen thread zum Thema Luftdämpfer im Freak.
Ich fahre den DT HVR-200 (baugleich EX-200) und der passt super zum Freak. Ist sehr robust und spricht gut an.
Mein Dämpfer ist jetzt gut 5 Jahre alt, da er etwas an Funktion nachließ, hatte ich ihn beim Service und für 120 einen quasi kpl. neuen Dämpfer zurück bekommen.
Fox hatte ich testweise auch schon mal, der war mir zu träge und überdämpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (16. Januar 2011)

Fahre nach wie vor den Float R im Fusion Set Up. Bin damit auch ganz zufrieden. Sollte ein Wechsel anstehen, dann auf alle Fälle Stahlfeder. Hatte mal testweise einen drin, der war wirklich gut.


----------



## Manni (16. Januar 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen, ich fahre seit 5 Jahren den Fox Vanilla Stahlfederdämpfer und will nix anderes  Bis zum Sommer war es auch noch der erste Dämpfer, dann ist er allerdings undicht geworden. 

Viele Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## big-p-fan (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
bin ebenfalls nach kurzer Zeit vom Float auf nen Stahlfederdämpfer umgestiegen. Bei mir ist es ein Fox Van R (200/57). Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen und ist definitiv kein Vergleich zum Float. 

Passt bei meinem Rahmen im -M- gerade so rein, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht am Sattelrohr streift. Ist quasi wie dafür gemacht. 

Das Mehrgewicht ist zu vernachlässigen, die deutlich bessere Performance macht das locker wett. Zusammen mit einer Lyric Coil vorne ist das eine feine Sache.


----------



## cdF600 (17. Januar 2011)

Servus "Freaks"!
Muß jetzt mal ein Lob an Fusion (Günther) loswerden!

Samstag vor einer Woche beim Radputz mußte ich entsetzt DAS feststellen:






Am Montag habe ich bei Fusion direkt angerufen, und prompt Günther an die Leitung bekommen. Nach kurzer Schilderung des Problems meinte er das sei gar keins, er würde eine Schwinge rausschicken sobald er ein ausgefülltes "Gewährleistungsformular" von meinem Händler bekommen habe. 
Kurz mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der hat das hingeschickt, gerade hat er mich angerufen, dass die neue Schwinge bei ihm im Laden liegt (Danke und großes Lob an Reinhold!). Neue Lager sind auch eingepresst.
Hat also genau eine Woche gedauert.
So muß das sein!
Wenn jetzt noch die Farbe passt, bin ich glücklich! Wenn nicht, auch egal!

Ich finde schneller kann das kaum gehen!


----------



## xalex (17. Januar 2011)

bei mir gings ähnlich schnell. und das, obwohl die schwinge innen vom reifen nach einem speichenbruch mächtig angeschliffen war

zum thema dämpfer: kann auch nur den fox vanilla rc empfehlern


----------



## flowbike (17. Januar 2011)

@cdf600: Glückwunsch, aber trotzdem krass. 

@all: welche Coil-Dämpfer passen denn in's Freak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (17. Januar 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Servus "Freaks"!Nach kurzer Schilderung des Problems meinte er das sei gar keins, er würde eine Schwinge rausschicken sobald er ein ausgefülltes "Gewährleistungsformular" von meinem Händler bekommen habe.


komplett alles auf gewährleistung abgewickelt?, dann kann man sich nicht beschweren. hat bei mir doch fast 4 wochen gedauert. war allerdings in der saison und nicht im winter.

zum dämpfer noch ne anmerkung: hab nach der 1.ausfahrt damals direkt einen einen manitou evolver eingebaut, da der fox float durchgeschlagen ist. ist als alternative auch ok. ein stahldämpfer wäre mir allerdings im nachhinein lieber gewesen. hat fusion aber nicht angeboten


----------



## Manni (17. Januar 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Servus "Freaks"!
> Muß jetzt mal ein Lob an Fusion (Günther) loswerden!
> 
> Samstag vor einer Woche beim Radputz mußte ich entsetzt DAS feststellen:
> ...



Welcher Jahrgang war die Schwinge? Schon die überarbeitete Schwinge oder ne ältere?

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## big-p-fan (17. Januar 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> @all: welche Coil-Dämpfer passen denn in's Freak?




Wie bereits geschrieben... Fox Van R - bei Rahmengröße -M- 

Ist wenig (aber ausreichend) Platz zwischen Sattelrohr und Ausgleichsbehälter. Dürfte sich so um ein paar wenige mm handeln. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es bei einem Rahmen in -S- nicht mehr passt. 

Falls es dich genauer interessiert, kann ich ggf. ein Foto posten.


----------



## flowbike (17. Januar 2011)

danke, Van R / RC passen. gibt's auch noch andere?

@big-p: EIn Detailfoto wäre prima

@Manni: CDFs Rahmen ist von 2010, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Überarbeitungen der Schwinge gibt es übrigens viele, meine 2008er sieht z.B anders aus, als die von dir verlinkte.


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Januar 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Welcher Jahrgang war die Schwinge? Schon die überarbeitete Schwinge oder ne ältere?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Manni



Scheint von 2010 zu sein....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6935477&postcount=1407

wobei mein 2010er gänzlich anders ausschaut 




Gruss
chris


----------



## cdF600 (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist ein bisschen kompliziert bei mir.
Habe mein Freak 2007 als 2006'er Auslaufmodell gekauft.
Beim Kauf wurde direkt die Schwinge auf eine überarbeitete Version geändert (habe ich nach Info hier aus dem Forum veranlasst).
Ende 2009 hatte das Oberrohr den Riss (Siehe Link von Mr.Nice), und der Rahmen wurde getauscht (war gerade noch 4 Wochen vor Garantieablauf).
Die Schwinge wurde nicht getauscht, da das ja schon die neue Version war. Die Schwinge die gerissen ist, ist also schon eine neue.
Sie ist übrigens genau identisch mit meiner ganz neuen, die ich gestern beim Händler abgeholt habe.
Mein aktuelles Freak ist lt. Fusion das 2007'er Modell mit 2007'er Lackierung). Seit dem ist imho nichts mehr geändert worden. Bei dem von Mr. Nice dürfte es sich lediglich um die neueste Lackierung handeln.
Die Rahmen müssten identisch sein.
Werde mal ein Foto der beiden Schwingen machen.

Ich wüßte auch nicht, bei welchem Bike seit dem Weggang von Bodo Probst Fusion noch was geändert hat.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Januar 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Freak ist lt. Fusion das 2007'er Modell mit 2007'er Lackierung). Seit dem ist imho nichts mehr geändert worden. Bei dem von Mr. Nice dürfte es sich lediglich um die neueste Lackierung handeln.



Hatten die 2007er auch schob 164 mm Federweg?
Ich dachte das wäre erst später gekommen.


----------



## cdF600 (18. Januar 2011)

Der Federweg wurde vom Jahrgang 2006 auf 2007 auf 165mm geändert.
Steht auch so im Katalog von 2007.
Wie gesagt ist mir seit 2007 kein neues Fusion-Modell oder eine Rahmenänderung bekannt.
Das Freak ist aber nach wie vor ein tolles Bike. Habe auch schon andere Enduros getestet,
von denen hat mich noch keines überzeugt.

Wenn ich nochmal irgendeinen Rahmenbruch daran habe, kommt aber ein anderer Rahmen her.
Wenn ich ein Enduro habe will ich das auch entsprechend einsetzen ohne ständig daran zu denken wann der
Rahmen wieder mal den Geist aufgibt.

Ich hab immer das Gefühl dass die Freak-Weiterentwicklung bei Votec als V.SX umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## cdF600 (19. Januar 2011)

Hier mal die Bilder:

Der Riss (imho kurz vor dem Durchbruch)






Die alte Schwinge:





Die neue Schwinge:






Hab mich jetzt übrigens für die SLX-2-Fach entschieden.
Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach einer Kettenführung.
Gibt es da was passendes?
Kann man die denn zwischen das Tretlager klemmen?  :


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nger-Tensioner-E-Type-ISCG05-5533::15337.html


Oder hat da einer einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## flowbike (19. Januar 2011)

die Stinger müßte passen. Fällt halt der Spacer auf der Antriebsseite weg, der Umwerfer kommt dann an die Führung dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (19. Januar 2011)

Die Stinger passt und funktioniert gut und ist preislich absolut ok. Habe ich an meinem Dirtbike montiert und tut dort unauffällig ihren Dienst. 

Eine Alternative hierzu, ist die Kettenführung von G-Junkies. Ich habe am Freak die DREIST montiert, da ich am Fusion mit drei Kettenblätter fahre. Gibt es ebenfalls in der 2-fach Ausführung. 
Ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Kettenführung mit dem großen Vorteil gegenüber der Stinger und ähnlichen Konsorten, dass bedingt durch das große "innere" Blech, die Kette nicht in Richtung Tretlager abspringen kann. 





Der gewisse Nachteil dieser Führung ist, dass sie mit einer nicht zu unterschätzenden Lautstärke ihre Arbeit tut und das zum Teil etwas nervig sein kann, wenn man nicht gerade auf dem Trail unterwegs ist.


----------



## big-p-fan (19. Januar 2011)

Weil es so schön ist, gleich nochmals ein Post... 

@flowbike: Hier zwei Bilder worauf man erkennen kann (hoffe ich), wie knapp es vom Platz her mit nem Van R zugeht bei Rahmengröße -m-. 

Allerdings streift nichts und funktioniert einfach gut.


----------



## cdF600 (20. Januar 2011)

Uii! Das ist echt eng. Aber wenn es passt.....

Welches Baujahr ist denn Dein Freak?
Die Schwinge sieht ja mal ganz anders aus!

Hast Du mal ein Komplettbild des Rades?
Das Grün find ich auch klasse!

Die Führung von G-Junkies hab ich mir schon angeschaut. 
Kostet halt wesentlich mehr und ist im Prinzip nix anderes.


----------



## big-p-fan (20. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen müsste ein ´05 oder 06er sein. Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Habe es als "Vorjahresmodell" Anfang 2007 gekauft, von daher wäre beides möglich. 
Die Schwinge ist im Gegensatz zu dem was danach kam, noch "massiv". Ob das besser ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Soll heißen, entweder die Schwinge wurde für die nachfolgenden Modelljahre ausgefräst weil es Steifigkeit bringen sollte oder um Gewicht zu sparen ... keine Ahnung. 

Egal, bisher hält sie... 





Zum Thema Kettenführung kann ich noch erwähnen, dass die G-Junkies sicherlich aufgrund ihrer massiven Bauweise und der zusätzlichen E-Type Umwerferbefestigung etwas schwerer ist, aber die Funktion ist top. Leider aber laut, zumindest für meinen Geschmack!


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (21. Januar 2011)

so, jetzt ists aus mit meinem freak...

gestern ging bei canyon meine bestellung für ein canyon torque rockzone ein. wäre gerne weiter ein freak gefahrn, aber mit 189 cm körpergröße ist mir das freak in m mittlerweile zu klein. und die 140 mm habe ich auch schon überlastet.

mein freak fazit ist aber durchweg positiv, das freak war das beste bike was ich je gefarn bin und warscheinlich fahren werde. doch das geld für ein freak/whiplash habe ich als schüler leider nicht. ich habe gerade so das geld für ein torque zusammen bekommen.

werde aber im thread bleiben und falls ich mal was weis euch gerne mit rad und tat zu seite stehn.

ein herzlicher gruß an alle freaker, genießt eure bikes, denn das freak ist das beste was ihr finden werdet

grüße

simon

PS: nicht böse sein


----------



## flowbike (21. Januar 2011)

viel Spaß mit deinem Canyon


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (21. Januar 2011)

danke. werde ich hoffentlich haben


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. Januar 2011)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> werde aber im thread bleiben und falls ich mal was weis euch gerne mit rad und tat zu seite stehn.
> 
> ein herzlicher gruß an alle freaker, genießt eure bikes, denn das freak ist das beste was ihr finden werdet



Da schließe ich mich doch direkt mal Mein Freak ist nun verkauft und das Raid ebenfalls. Damit ist die Ehe mit Fusion nun entgültig geschieden

Ich denke aber gerne an die vielen Ausfahrten und Urlaube mit meinen Fusions zurück und wünsche euch noch viel Spass dabei

Hier noch ein Bild aus glücklichen Tagen




Ride On
chris


----------



## rider1970 (23. Januar 2011)

@ Mr. Nice
da ich mein Freak auch verkaufen will,würd mich mal interessieren wieviel du noch bekommen hast...Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat ja jetzt einer von euch Freakern eine Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn oder ne Fox 36 Talas übrig?

Ich brauch noch ne gescheite Gabel für mein Freak


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2011)

Da die Freaks ja scheinbar vom Aussterben bedroht sind, guckt Ihr hier 

Mein Freak ist jetzt für's erste endlich mal fertig geworden


----------



## flowbike (24. Januar 2011)

Aha ein Sonntagsfahrer 
Geile Farbe 

wo hast denn den Rahmen her?
Dämpfer würde ich nen anderen reinmachen.


----------



## cdF600 (24. Januar 2011)

Schönes Rad!
Vorbau sieht bissel lang aus.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Aha ein Sonntagsfahrer
> Geile Farbe
> 
> wo hast denn den Rahmen her?
> Dämpfer würde ich nen anderen reinmachen.



Der Rahmen ist von hier

@CDF600: Ich habe so affenlange arme. 

Der Vorbau ist 100 mm.
Wenn ich einen Lenker nehme der weniger nach hinten gekröpft ist dürfte auch ein 90er oder vielleicht 80er ausreichen. Allerdings habe ich auch eine nach hinten gekröpfte Sattelstütze und würde die auch gerne rausschmeißen, dann muss der Vorbau evtl. so lange bleiben


----------



## flowbike (24. Januar 2011)

nach hinten gekröpfte Stütze is nix am Freak, du sitzt eh schon weit hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> nach hinten gekröpfte Stütze is nix am Freak, du sitzt eh schon weit hinten.



Das ist in keinem Bike wirklich der Knaller

Btw: Was fahrt Ihr so für Sattelstützen in euren Freaks?
Ich wollte schon etwas auf's Gewicht achten 400 mm oder jedenfalls nicht viel kürzer sollte sie im Neuzustand auch haben.

Die lange gekröpfte, die jetzt gerade drinnen ist hatte ich mal für's Big Hit gekauft zum Touren fahren  und dann aber recht schnell durch ne Teleskopstütze ersetzt. AUf's Gewichts kommt es bei dem Bike dann auch nicht mehr an


----------



## flowbike (24. Januar 2011)

ich hab die hier. Ist im Prinzip wie ne Thomson, nur billiger.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Weil es so schön ist, gleich nochmals ein Post...
> 
> @flowbike: Hier zwei Bilder worauf man erkennen kann (hoffe ich), wie knapp es vom Platz her mit nem Van R zugeht bei Rahmengröße -m-.
> 
> Allerdings streift nichts und funktioniert einfach gut.



also ich fahr scho eh und jeh mitn stahfederdämpfer beim freak und muss sagen , funzt super gut und platz ist auch genug um sattel tief zu stellen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 01wheeler (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo 

ich möchte mir ein Freak aufbauen, welche Gabel ist in dem Rahmen bezahl und fahrbar? 
Gerne würde ich eine 36er Van oder Lyrik nehmen, ist jedoch im Moment nicht wirklich günstig zu erstehen.
Von einer MZ habe ich nicht wirklich viel Gutes gelesen, dann hören die 160er auch schon auf. 
Eine Alternative wäre die RS Sektor, diese hat allerdings nur 150 mm.
Ist jmd mit einer 150er Gabel unterwegs und hat ein paar Eindrücke für mich?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Gruß


----------



## flowbike (6. Februar 2011)

kommt auch auf's Alter des Rahmens an, aktuelle Modelle haben hinten 165 mm, da macht es imho keinen Sinn vorne ne 150er Gabel zu verbauen.
Ich hatte vor der Lyrik, die ich jetzt fahre, ne DT EXC 150 drin (in nem 05er Rahmen). Geht beides, mit der DT war der Lenkwinkel halt evtl. ne Spur steiler. Allerdings fahre ich die Lyrik mit mehr Sag, das gleicht das wieder aus. 
Also ich würde dir eher zu ner 160er raten, kommt aber auch drauf an wo und wie du unterwegs bist. Übrigens habe ich für eine neue Lyrik 2-step auf ebay 390 bezahlt ;-) Das finde ich nicht teuer.


----------



## cdF600 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich würde Dir auch zu 160 raten. Bin vor der Lyrik eine Pike gefahren. Lyrik passt viel besser zum Potenzial des Bikes (wenn Du einen neueren Rahmen hast). Alternativ wäre halt noch eine Domain (U-Turn) wenn Dir das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist. Es gibt auch noch eine Magura Wotan, obwohl die imho selbst gebraucht noch rel teuer ist, oder Du versuchst eine MZ 66 SL ATA von 2007 zu bekommen. Hat zwar 180mm, lässt sich aber traveln und von der hört man auch nur gutes. 2010 scheint MZ aber auch seine größten Probleme in den Griff bekommen zu haben. Da gibt es halt nix absenkbares. Ist aber beim Freak auch unwichtig. Habe meine Lyrik bei den letzten 3000km max 2 mal runtergekurbelt.


----------



## 01wheeler (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten.
Der Rahmen ist ein 2007 er, sollte also 165 mm haben. 
Für 390.- eine Lyrik wäre noch im Budget, vlt muss ich mich etwas gedulden. Magura ist zu teuer und von der Performance eher zweifelhaft, hätte gerne coil. 

Ist für mich ein Spassbike, habe noch einige andere, daher will ich recht günstig rumkommen.

Das Thema Absenkung sehe ich auch eher enstpannt 

Gruß


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (7. Februar 2011)

noch eine woche freak...


----------



## metalorch (7. Februar 2011)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Freak aufbauen, welche Gabel ist in dem Rahmen bezahl und fahrbar?
> Gerne würde ich eine 36er Van oder Lyrik nehmen, ist jedoch im Moment nicht wirklich günstig zu erstehen.
> ...




Hi,

wenn's ein '07er Rahmen ist, könntest du ihn vielleicht sogar mit 'ner 06er Gabel kombinieren. Schau doch mal ob du irgendwo an eine gut erhaltene 06er MZ 66 VF2 ETA kommst. Hat 170 mm FW, ist zugegeben recht schwer aber sekundenschnell absenkbar, so dass man dieses Feature auch nutzt. Ist eine Stahlfedergabel mit Luftunterstützung und sofern man keine 10 m -Drops am Fließband macht, auch nicht totzukriegen. Halt noch 'ne echte MZ und mittlerweile bestimmt relativ preiswert. Hab' selber so ein Teil in meinem LP und konnte mich trotz Lust auf was Neues aufgrund der super Funktion bislang noch nicht von dieser Panzergabel trennen. Die MZ-Gabeln mit ATA würde ich links liegen lassen - ATA ist eigentlich ein Rückschritt weil man da auch wieder ewig an so einem Frickelknopf drehen muss, um das Ding abzusenken. Da hat man bald keine Lust mehr drauf. Wenn du eher moderat fahren solltest, wäre evtl. die 07er MZ AM1 ETA (160 mm FW) mit Steckachse 'ne Option.


----------



## cdF600 (8. Februar 2011)

Eine MZ 55 aus 2010. Evtl eine 55 RC3 aus 2009. 
Jedoch würde ich eine gute gebrauchte Lyrik Coil jeder MZ aus 2009 vorziehen. Die Lyrik ist perfekt für das Freak, und vom Ansprechverhalten um Längen besser als jede andere Gabel die ich bisher probieren konnte. Außerdem Wartungsarm und unkompliziert. Unbedingt auf Mission Control achten. Da gibt es öfters OEM-Versionen mit einfacheren Dämpfungssystemen auf dem Markt, die aus Kompletträdern ausgebaut und verkauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 01wheeler (8. Februar 2011)

Hi,

weis jemand wie lange der Gabelschaft sein müsste.
Der Rahmen ist M, Steuerrohr lt HP 130 mm, es sollten für das Feintuning noch 1-2cm Spacer drunter passen. Bei der Bucht wird gerade eine 36er angeboten, die Schaftlänge ist jedoch nur 175 mm, könnte etwas knapp werden.


----------



## Backwoods (8. Februar 2011)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weis jemand wie lange der Gabelschaft sein müsste.
> Der Rahmen ist M, Steuerrohr lt HP 130 mm, es sollten für das Feintuning noch 1-2cm Spacer drunter passen. Bei der Bucht wird gerade eine 36er angeboten, die Schaftlänge ist jedoch nur 175 mm, könnte etwas knapp werden.



175 kannst du total vergessen

175-130 = 45 das langt also gerade für den vorbau
der steuersatz braucht auch noch an die 10 mm und deine spacer nochmal das selbe

130 + 45 + 10 + 10 macht 195!

Ich habe im freak größe L mit 145er steuerrohr min 200 mm gabelschaft.


----------



## metalorch (9. Februar 2011)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weis jemand wie lange der Gabelschaft sein müsste.
> Der Rahmen ist M, Steuerrohr lt HP 130 mm, es sollten für das Feintuning noch 1-2cm Spacer drunter passen. Bei der Bucht wird gerade eine 36er angeboten, die Schaftlänge ist jedoch nur 175 mm, könnte etwas knapp werden.



Hi,

genau, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, vergiss 175 mm. Hatte mal ein 05er Freak, Gr. M - wäre zu kurz gewesen. Außerdem soll Fox, was den Service anbelangt, nicht unbedingt günstig sein.

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. Februar 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> 175-130 = 45 das langt also gerade für den vorbau
> der steuersatz braucht auch noch an die 10 mm und deine spacer nochmal das selbe
> 
> 130 + 45 + 10 + 10 macht 195!



Wenn man einen Syntace Vorbau nimmt reichen auch 28mm Einstecktiefe aus.... 

=> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1510

Hatte meine auf 178mm gekürzte 66er auch schon im Freak (Rahmengröße M). Allerdings dann ohne Spacer.

Gruss
chris


----------



## flowbike (9. Februar 2011)

evtl. dann noch nen flachen Steuersatz wie den Syntace superspin (wenn es den passend gibt)


----------



## cdF600 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Freaks!

Mal ein aktualisiertes Bild. Der Dämpfer hat eine Service erhalten, und der Antrieb wurde komplett erneuert. Hab mich dann doch für eine SLX-2-Fach-Kurbel entschieden. Nach einigen Ausfahrten muß ich sagen, dass ich das 3. Kettenblatt überhaupt nicht vermisse. 





Endlich kann man Wettertechnisch auch wieder richtig fahren. Ist zwar saukalt, aber die Trails sind knochentrocken und lassen sich geil fahren.


----------



## flowbike (24. Februar 2011)

Auf die SLX 2-fach bin ich auch umgestiegen, habe mir allerdings nen anderen bash gegönnt. siehe mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (25. Februar 2011)

also wenn die trails bei uns was mit knochen gemeinsam haben, dann das sie so hart gefroren sind. bei uns ist alles völlig durchnässt. und die straßen gesalzen. biken is nicht...


----------



## cdF600 (27. Februar 2011)

Tja, bei uns hat es heute morgen wieder mal geschneit.Mit trocken ist es damit auch vorbei.Aber bis gestern konnte man die ganze Woche Biken ohne völlig verdreckt von Schlamm wiederzukommen. Ich kann diesen Siff echt nicht mehr sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (1. März 2011)

hallo fans, passt dieser steuersatz ins freak:
http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=110&product=110.ZS44 Tall Complete
der maniac ist seit 2007 drin und läuft mittlerweile ziemlich rauh habs am wochenende wider gemerkt...masslich(höhe) kommt der in etwa hin. kann mir wer dazu was sagen?


----------



## flowbike (1. März 2011)

Der passt, aber warum CaneCreek und dann noch einen der so hoch baut (topstack 15mm)?
Für deutlich weniger Geld gibt's die gleiche Qualität bei superstar


----------



## Backwoods (1. März 2011)

Ich fahr einen FSA Orbit Z

Vielleicht nicht die billigste Lösung, aber gut.
Ich hatte mit Steuersätzen von FSA noch nie Probleme

Du musst auch mal bei Ebay schauen.
Den fürs Freak hab ich auch dort gekauft.


----------



## geländesportler (7. März 2011)

Bei bike components kriegt man die einzelnen Industrielager auch, man braucht nur die Nr. in den jetztigen verbauten, dann hat man gleichzeitig auch die richtigen Maße! man kommt auch billiger


----------



## 01wheeler (11. März 2011)

Hallo 

es ist soweit, ich habe mit dem Aufbau begonnen.

Als erstes musste ich bei dem gebraucht gekauften Rahmen die Schwinge tauschen. Scheint wohl eine Fusion Krankheit zu sein . Nachdem ich über einen Händler die defekte Schwinge zu Fusion geschickt hatte (wurde wg der Farbe verlangt) kam nach knapp 2 Wochen die Ersatzschwinge. Die Farbe passt trotzdem nicht , ist aber egal. Die Ausführung der Schwinge ist etwas geändert, ebenfalls sind andere Schwingenlager verbaut. Erschreckend war, wie verzogen die beiden Holme sind, man konnte die Schwinge min 5 mm kippeln. Ich glaube zwar nicht das man dies beim fahren merkt, aber wir werdens sehen.   







Der Aufbau schreitet nun gemütlich voran, ich werde demnächst noch ein _Fertigbild_ posten.







Grüße, ein werdender Fusionist


----------



## flowbike (11. März 2011)

die 3-fach SLX würde ich noch gegen ne 2-fach tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (14. März 2011)

Welches ist denn die neue Schwinge? Die Vordere oder die Hintere?


----------



## flowbike (14. März 2011)

die hintere


----------



## cdF600 (14. März 2011)

Ok! Die sieht nämlich wesentlich schöner verarbeitet aus.
Das wird ein schönes Rad!


----------



## 01wheeler (15. März 2011)

Hi,

es ist vollbracht...... jedenfalls fast.
Eine Variostütze und passende Reifen kommen noch demnächst.

Ich denke am WE kommen ein paar bessere Bilder und ein Fahrbericht dazu.








Mit welchem Druck (Fox) und wieviel SAG seit ihr so unterwegs ???


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Backwoods (15. März 2011)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es ist vollbracht...... jedenfalls fast.
> Eine Variostütze und passende Reifen kommen noch demnächst.
> ...



Auf der Homepage von Fusion findest Du folgendes:

SETUP TIPS FÜR DEN DÄMPFER
Einbaulänge: 200mm, 57mm Hub  
Rock Shox Monarch 2.1 (Sag 10-17mm)     
Fox Float R XV (8-13 Bar) (Sag 10-17mm) 
Fox Float RP3 XV (8-13 Bar) (Sag 10-17mm)
Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 (Sag 10-17mm)
Manitou Evolver ISX 4  (Sag 10-17mm)              

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Fox Dämpfer eingebaut, war aber noch nicht wirklich draußen unterwegs damit.


----------



## cdF600 (15. März 2011)

Ich fahre auch den Foat R. Bin momentan mit ca 12-13mm SAG unterwegs.
Brauche dafür aber schon 13 Bar (eher etwas darüber). Liege mit Ausrüstung (Rucksack, etc.) bei ca. 90kg. Dabei nutze ich den Federweg optimal aus. Bei weniger Druck schlägt mir der Dämpfer bei kleineren Drops durch.


----------



## 01wheeler (15. März 2011)

Hi 

die 90 kg bekomme ich auch ohne Rucksack zusammen 
Ich hatte nach dem Zusammenbau mal so grob aufgepumpt und bin bei ~13 Bar und ca 15-20 mm SAG hängengeblieben. Auf dem Trail muss ich das erst mal testen. Ist aber schon ordentlich Druck, bei meinem anderen Fully habe ich ~ 9.5 bar bei ca 20% SAG.

Gruß


----------



## McFlury (15. März 2011)

Hier mal noch eine Dämpfer-Alternative.

Ich war mit dem originalen FOX RP2 nie wirklich zufrieden. Damit er nicht durchschlug musste ich ihn so straff abstimmen, dass das Ansprechverhalten stark darunter litt. Alternativ verbaute ich noch ein FOX Vanilla RC für den Bike Park. Durchschläge war damit kein Thema mehr. Das fehlende ProPedal und das Gewicht von knapp 900g waren zum bergauf fahren völlig inakzeptabel.

Ich kam also auf den FOX DHX Air 5. Mit 430g ein akzeptables Gewicht. Das zuschaltbare ProPedal macht ihn bergauf besser als den RP2. Durch das einstellbare ButtonOut habe ich nun auch das Durchschlagen in den Griff bekommen.

Beim Einbau geht es aber recht eng zu. Damit der Dämpfer noch neben den Umwerfer passt musste der Dämpfer etwas nach rechts rücken. Damit er unter das Sattelrohr passt, musste das Einstellrad für das ButtomOut weichen. Dies ist jetzt nur noch mit einem 16er Schlüssel einzustellen. Dazu muss ich dann aber den Dämpfer auch halb ausbauen. Kein Vorteil ohne Nachteil.

Das Probieren hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!


----------



## Osti (15. März 2011)

ich habe mittlerweile sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den X-Fusion Luftdämpfern gemacht!


----------



## flowbike (15. März 2011)

Ich fahr den DT HVR200. meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Dämpfer für's Freak. 
Der Fox RP war mir zu träge, der original German Answer war eh ein Graus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (20. März 2011)

hi!

ich hab jetzt ja einen freak rahmen über. spiele jetzt mit folgendem gedanken (o ich das finanziell hin bekomme, noch keine ahnung):
ich würd mir den rahmen gern als leichtes trail-rad aufbauen. dazu einen luftdämpfer in 190er einabulänge rein. damit würde das tretlager tiefer kommen und er lenkwinkel flacher werden (der relativ steile lenkwinkel stört mich beim freak). mit dem sitzwinkel sollte ich klar kommen, ich habe eh eine gekröpfte stütze verbaut gehabt und hab da noch spielraum. als gabel hätte ich noch eine knackende pike im keller.

hat das evtl mal schon jemand probiert? ist das realistisch, oder hab ich einen denkfehler drin?


----------



## bikulus (20. März 2011)

Hallo Xalex
welches Baujahr ist denn dein Rahmen? Ich würd keine Pike verbauen, nimm die Lyrik und den passenden Dämpfer, das wid ein geiles Bike
bikulus


----------



## flowbike (20. März 2011)

@xalex
Das mit dem Dämpfer wird nix werden. Ein 190er mit 50 Hub wird dazu führen, daß dir die Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben bei vollem Einfedern gegen das Sitzrohr knallt. Ich hatte schon mal testweise so einen Fox drin aus nem Raid, da war das so. Außerdem hättest Du dann hinten nur noch ca. 130 FW.
Zumal ich die Veränderung der Geo nicht zuträglich halte für das was ein trailbike braucht. 
Wenn Du gewichtsmäßig etwas abspecken willst geht das schon. Mein Freak hatte ich mit leichter Gabel (DT EXC) und leichten Laufrädern schon mal bei knapp 13 kg. 
Mittlerweile wiegt es mit Lyrik 2-step (die jetzt gegen U-Turn Coil getauscht wird) und ordentlichen Reifen 14.3. Trotz etwas mehr Gewicht, macht es jetzt aber deutlich mehr Spaß, grade auf den trails in unserer Gegend (btw. ich wundere mich, daß wir uns noch nicht über den Weg gefahren sind ;-) )
Pike wäre, denke ich, auch okay, war ja lange die Standardgabel im Freak.


----------



## xalex (20. März 2011)

zum verständis noch:
130 hinten wär okay. ich hab jetzt zum "richtigen enduro-fahren" aus unterschiedlichen gründen ein fritzz. der freak rahemn wird halt entweder verkauft, oder eben aus resteteilen und gebrauchtkram neu afugebaut, z.b für meine freudin. die bracht aber definitiv kein enduro... oder halt für ich als luxus-zweitbike mit weniger federweg
der rahmen ist ein 2008er.

wenn das aber anstösst, dann ist das natürlich nichts, klar... hm, mal überlegen nochmal.

@flowbike: ich hab vor jeahren mal jemand mit freak getroffen, am kernenturm?! (aber seh grad bei deinen photos, dass deins ja so schön grün ist, dann warst das nicht du) meistens sind wir auch eher in der ecke unterwegs, richtung lichtenwald bin ich selten. wo treibst du dich denn immer so rum?


----------



## flowbike (21. März 2011)

xalex schrieb:


> ..
> @flowbike: ich hab vor jeahren mal jemand mit freak getroffen, am kernenturm?! (aber seh grad bei deinen photos, dass deins ja so schön grün ist, dann warst das nicht du) meistens sind wir auch eher in der ecke unterwegs, richtung lichtenwald bin ich selten. wo treibst du dich denn immer so rum?


Mein Freak ist erst seit kurzem grün, vorher war es rot/weiss. Kernenturm könnte durchaus sein, wenn ich da auch in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft bin. Da ich mich mittlerweile einer Gruppe aus Ebersbach angeschlossen habe, sind wir mehr in Richtung Alb, oder Schurwald um's Nassachtal oder Richtung Adelberg unterwegs.


----------



## flowbike (25. März 2011)

jetzt hat's meine Kettenstrebe auch erwischt   
Und ich muß das einen Tag vor nem Fahrtechniktraining merken  





mal schauen, was der fusionsupport sagt


----------



## xalex (27. März 2011)

jetzt ist mein rahmen doch zu ebay
incl. ersatzschwinge ;-)

irgendwie schon schade, der hinterbau ist bleibt einfach bombig. aber zwei räder kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten und machen auch nicht wirklich sinn für mich


----------



## flowbike (27. März 2011)

wenn ich das gewußt hätte ...


----------



## xalex (27. März 2011)

ja, hab mich halt ewig nicht trennen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (29. März 2011)

@flowbike: Mein Beileid!
Das ist echt schade, dass die das nie in den Griff bekommen haben. Leider bekommt man für einen gebrauchten Fusion-Rahmen so gut wie nichts mehr. Wenn meiner nochmal den Geist aufgibt gibts einen anderen Rahmen. Es nervt! Bei jeder Putzaktion sucht man direkt schon nach Rissen......


----------



## flowbike (29. März 2011)

da haste Recht. Am liebsten würde ich jetzt auch was neues holen, nur fehlt grad die Kohle dazu. Ich hoffe mal, daß sich Fusion kulant zeigt.


----------



## xalex (29. März 2011)

ich kenn ziemlich viele fusion bzw. ex-fusion fahrer privat. und dann halt auch entsprechend viele garantiefälle. hier im forum war vereinzelt auch schon andres zu lesen, von dem was ich aber tatsächlich mitbekommen habe und auch sicher weiß, dass das stimmt, haben die sich immer super kulant gezeigt. je nachdem wann die nächste lieferung kommt hat es schon mal länger gedauert, aber immer sehr entgegen kommend. da ist schon auch mal ein whiplash hauptrahmen ersetzt worden, der rund 3 jahre richtig rangenommen wurde und so sachen...
insofern lass die hoffnung erstmal nicht fahren


----------



## cdF600 (29. März 2011)

Das stimmt. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch erst kürzlich gemacht. Würde da noch nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben. Mein Bike war nach einer Woche wieder fit. 
Trotzdem fährt halt immer ein ungutes Gefühl mit.


----------



## flowbike (29. März 2011)

nee, ich denke das wird schon.
Jetzt schicke ich Günter erst mal den Garantieantrag und dann sehen wir weiter. Blöd ist halt nur, dass ich den Rahmen erst habe frisch pulvern lassen.


----------



## Backwoods (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich frag mich langsam, ob das so ne gute idee war einen freak rahmen zu kaufen - auch wenn er sau günstig war

weis eigentlich jemand was fusion für eine aluminiumlegierung verwendet?
kannst ja mal den günter fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (29. März 2011)

meiner hat jetzt fast 3 Jahre einwandfrei gehalten


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (30. März 2011)

mein freak ist jetzt 5 jahre Bruchfrei gelaufen. Ende letzte saison ist meine schwinge gebrochen. was aber warscheinlich größtenteils daran lag das sie vom reifen angeschliffen war. es war sogar schon ein loch drin

aber ohne bruch definitiv eins der geilsten bikes


----------



## cdF600 (31. März 2011)

Ich würde mich da auch nicht zu verrückt machen. Es gibt schließlich auch jede Menge Freaks ohne Brüche von denen man hier im Forum nie etwas hört. Auch wenn Du die Posts hier im Forum mal nachschaust, sind das im letzten 3/4 Jahr max 10-15 User. Zu Fusions besten Zeiten (geschätzt 2005-2007) hat Fusion sicher einige tausend Freaks, Whiplashs uns Raids (imho die Topseller bei Fusion) verkauft. 
Wenn Du zu den glücklichen gehörst hast Du ein Top-Bike zu einem guten Preis geschossen.
Das Problem ist aber nicht wegzureden. 
Bei Votec hat Bodo Probst das Problem anscheinend in den Griff gekriegt. Da ist die Konstruktion des Rahmens an den entscheidenden Stellen völlig anders.


----------



## Joachim1980 (31. März 2011)

Zur Info:

Votec:
Dämpferaufnahme ist ein Stanzteil. (Werkzeug teuer)

Fusion:
Zusammengebruzelt mit dem Schweißbrenner. (Günstiger, dafür ?"#+.- !!)


----------



## El Papa (1. April 2011)

Stanzteile sind dann teuer, wenn das auf einen Hub gefertigt wird. Ansonsten wird es mit verschiedenen Schnittwerkzeugen hergestellt. Sonderschnittstempel für Ecken oder Rundungen kosten wenige hundert Euronen. Ist günstiger als ein Strangpress-Mundstück für extrudierte Aluprofile oder Schiede-Gessenke.


----------



## flowbike (4. April 2011)

so wie es aussieht, bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche ne neue Schwinge in weiß/kawagrün


----------



## babbsack (4. April 2011)

na da bin ich mal gespannt...
hast du mit günther persönlich gesprochen 

ich drück dir die daumen...
auf dass du am we wieder fusion fährst


----------



## flowbike (4. April 2011)

jepp, habe heute noch mal mit Günter foniert. 

Sieht gut aus, daß ich eine geplante Tour am Sonntag auf die schwäbische Alb, wieder mit meinem Freak fahren kann.


----------



## cdF600 (5. April 2011)

Wenn Günter Dir das zugesagt hat, sollte es klappen.
Lässt Du die dann direkt nach der Tour pulvern?


----------



## flowbike (5. April 2011)

Schwinge geht morgen raus, mal schauen ob es noch reicht.
kostet mich jetzt tuti mit neuen Lagern und Versand nen huni, find ich absolut okay.

Da die jetzt weiß/kawagrün ist, laß ich die erst mal so und mach das dann im Winter noch mal richtig, mal schauen wie das aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (5. April 2011)

Baut Fusion denn noch Räder, oder sind die Schwingen nur noch Restbestände bzw. Lieferungen für die vielen Defekte?

Mein Freak fährt übrigens seit Herbst 2005 ohne Bruch, habe allerdings in 2007 (Haarrisse an besagter Schwachstelle) und in 2009 (zur Sicherheit) jeweils die Schwinge getauscht um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## flowbike (6. April 2011)

So heute kam Post 
Die neue Schwinge passt farblich ganz gut, das laß ich, glaube ich, so.
Hab mal eben nach dem Einbau noch ein schnelles Foto geschossen.





Ich bin echt sehr zufrieden, wie das jetzt gelaufen ist


----------



## cdF600 (7. April 2011)

Das kann sich sehen lassen!
Zumindest auf dem Foto passt das grün...


----------



## 7upKG (7. April 2011)

man kaum zu glauben, ging des schnell. ich hab 3monate gewartet auf mein wip ex

habs grad gelesen, bei mir hats länger gedauert weil des ein garantie fall war, wenn man zahlt gehts schneller. Is ja eh klar


----------



## flowbike (7. April 2011)

das war im Prinzip auch ein Garantiefall, oder besser gesagt, Kulanz.
Normalerweise hätte das mehr gekostet.
Aber stimmt schon, das ging super schnell, hat keine 2 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## derfreaker (7. April 2011)

immerhin auf kulanz. und dann passt die farbe auch noch!!! nur den aufkleber-ring am dämpfer tät ich noch "kawagrün" lackiern! ne ist schon ok....


----------



## 7upKG (7. April 2011)

grünes klebeband drum geht am schnellsten und kostet nix


----------



## flowbike (8. April 2011)

hier noch mal ein aktuelles Bild von heute mittag auf'm Kahlenstein bei Bad Überkingen (schwäbisch Alb / oberes Filstal)bei schönstem Wetter 
am Ende dieser Tour

Gab noch ein kleines update: neue Reifen und ne Stütze vom Xalex


----------



## babbsack (8. April 2011)

coole sache...

schön dass das so gut bei dir gefuntzt hat, ich hab da auch schon andere erfahrung gemacht ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_I_C_N_O (8. April 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> So heute kam Post
> Die neue Schwinge passt farblich ganz gut, das laß ich, glaube ich, so.
> Hab mal eben nach dem Einbau noch ein schnelles Foto geschossen.
> 
> ...



was ist das für ein dämpfer??


----------



## flowbike (8. April 2011)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> was ist das für ein dämpfer??


ein DT HVR200, hieß später dann EX200, meiner Meinung nach perfekt fürs Freak.
Einziger Nachteil: zum Aufpumpen, mußt Du den Dämper oben lösen, sonst kommst nicht ans Ventil ran.
Liteville z.B. verbaut den auch im 601 und 901


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (10. April 2011)

meiner erster gedanke war das du zu dem zeitpunkt noch keinen dämpfer drin hast und stattdessen ne bierdose reingestellt hast das es nicht zusammenklappt könnte man auf dem bild wirklich meinen


----------



## Manni (10. April 2011)

Da mein Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer gerade aufgibt suche ich nun auch nach Alternativen. Einschicken und Warten lassen wird sicher um die 100 kosten, jedenfalls wenn nichts größeres dran ist.

Am liebsten hätte ich ja wieder einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Aber der Van RC - das sieht mir auf den Bildern hier einfach zu knapp aus mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter... Außerdem 355 für ein 6 Jahre altes Bike was - da müßte der schon extrem gut funktionieren 

Wie zufrieden seit Ihr denn mit dem Fox Float R? 

Muß ich bei dem neuen Dämpfer außer auf die Einbaulänge auch auf Sachen wie ProPedal achten? Zumindest als hier noch Support gab hieß es ja die Fusion Dämpfer hätten eine besondere Abstimmung weil der Dämpfer sonst nicht fein genug ansprechen würde 


Vielen Dank,
Manni


----------



## Osti (10. April 2011)

ich hatte im Freak schon diverse Dämpfer, viele davon haben sehr gut funktioniert, einige auch nicht. 

der beste im Sinne von Performance war mit Abstand der Vanilla RC Stahlfeder ohne PPD-Gedöns. Damit hat sich der Hinterbau am Boden fest gesogen. 

Vanilla R mit PPD war schlecht, durchs PPD geht unheimlich viel Agilität, Grip verloren, Hinterbau fühlt sich tot an. 

Float R hatte ich kurz, war einwandfrei. 

Swinger 3way air war richtiger Mist, liegt aber am Dämpfer. 

Derzeit habe ich einen Fusion 02 RC, den ich für wenig Geld bei ebay gekauft habe. Funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei, ist etwas progressiver als der Float R 

ich würde irgendeinen Dämpfer ohne jegliches PPD und sonstiges Gedöns nehmen. Sauber Druck- und Zugstufe und mehr braucht der Hinterbau am Freak nicht.


----------



## xalex (11. April 2011)

@flowbike: huhu! hoffe, du hattest spaÃ mit der stÃ¼tze!

zwecks dÃ¤mpfer: ich wÃ¼rde jederzeit den vanilla rc wieder reinbauen. den float r fand ich okay, aber den vanilla klar besser. und das mehrgewicht so tief und zentral find ich vernachlÃ¤ssigbar.
ich habe meinen zu tf-tuned geschikt gehabt, die haben mir den ohne aufpreis zum normalen service auf mich abgestimmt. ist durch die hÃ¶heren protokosten im vergleich zu toxoholics ca. 30â¬ teurer gewesen, hatt sich fÃ¼r mich aber gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (11. April 2011)

huhu xalex: ja prima, war gestern echt super praktisch und funzt prima


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (11. April 2011)

@ manni

bin im freak eigentlich nur den float r ohne sonstnochwas gefahren. und er funktionierte perfekt. ein floatlink benötigt einfach kein propedal oder sonstiges


----------



## cdF600 (12. April 2011)

Hatte mal vorübergehend einen RP23 mit Plattformzeugs im Freak (mein Dämpfer war beim Service). Den Hebel hab ich zwar mal ausprobiert, konnte aber keinen besonderen Unterschied zum Float R feststellen. 
Wobei der original Float R imho genaugenommen ja auch über eine Plattform verfügt, die aber fest eingestellt ist.
Der Service bei Toxoholics ist zwar nicht billig (106,-), hat sich aber echt gelohnt. Der Dämpfer geht super geschmeidig. War ein echter Unterschied.


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> @ manni
> 
> bin im freak eigentlich nur den float r ohne sonstnochwas gefahren. und er funktionierte perfekt. ein floatlink benötigt einfach kein propedal oder sonstiges



Gibt's den überhaupt so?
Hast Du mal das ganz klein gedruckte auf dem Dämpfer gelesen?

Da gibt' irgendwo so eine kleine Runde Markierung die sagt wie "stark" das  propedal Verhalten sich auswirkt, ich glaube das geht von 1 bis 3.


----------



## cdF600 (12. April 2011)

Das meinte ich ja mit der Voreinstellung. Die kannst Du Dir aber bei Toxoholics imho auch rausmachen lassen. Ich bin mit dem Originaldämpfer sehr zufrieden. Lediglich ein Stahlfederdämpfer könnte noch eine Steigerung bringen. Gibt ja genug die im Freak darauf schwören....


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Da mein Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer gerade aufgibt suche ich nun auch nach Alternativen. Einschicken und Warten lassen wird sicher um die 100 kosten, jedenfalls wenn nichts größeres dran ist.
> 
> Am liebsten hätte ich ja wieder einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Aber der Van RC - das sieht mir auf den Bildern hier einfach zu knapp aus mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter... Außerdem 355 für ein 6 Jahre altes Bike was - da müßte der schon extrem gut funktionieren
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass es zum Vanilla R ne wirkliche Alternative gibt höchstens den RC. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich den guten alten Dämpfer hegen und pflegen!

Ich hatte zunächst den mitlgelieferten Monacharch 2.1 in Freak und habe den nach einer kruzer Probefahrt rausgeschmissen - war m.E. ganz großer Mist. Der Dämpfer war aber neu, also nicht eingefahren.

Jetzt hab dank Mr. Nice auch einen Fox Float R, aber leider mit Propedal, rinnen. Damit geht der Hinterbau ganz ordentlich. Der Federweg wird fast vollständig ausgenutzt, ohne dass das Ding dauernd durchschlägt, weil der Dämpfer am Ende sehr progessive wird. Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit 25 - 30 Sag, das sind etwa 15-17 mm und liegt im oberen Bereich von dem was Fusion empfiehlt. So geht das Bike auch noch super Bergauf. Erst recht wenn man die Gabel wenn's sehr steil wird absenkt.

Leider bügelt der Hinterbau mit dem Float R die Piste nicht so platt wie die Lyrik U-Turn vorne .

Jeder der früher sowohl vorne als auch hinten ausschließlich Stahlfedern gefahren ist wird sich wohl nie wirlich mit den Luftteilen anfreunden.

Du kannst als Alternative zu Fox noch bei X-Fusion-shox.com schauen.
Ich habe noch einen älteren X-Fusion Vector Pro (oder DH) RC rumliegen in 200/57 und werde mit für den passende Buchsen fürs Freak besorgen.
Die X-Fusion Teile sind m:e genau so haltbar wie Fox, aber geringfügig billiger. Meiner war regelmäßig beim Service und ist nie kaputt gegangen (was ich von RS, Shock Therapie, DMR, etc nicht behaupten kann) 

Der alte Vector RC hat allerdings einen kürzen und dafür dickeren Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja mit der Voreinstellung. Die kannst Du Dir aber bei Toxoholics imho auch rausmachen lassen. ...



Was kostet das? 
Wenn der Dämpfer erstmal arbeitet, tut er das ja sehr gut. Ich denke diese blöde propedal Einstellung versaut halt das feinfühlige Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Mr. Nice (12. April 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Jetzt hab dank Mr. Nice auch einen Fox Float R, aber leider mit Propedal, rinnen. Damit geht der Hinterbau ganz ordentlich. Der Federweg wird fast vollständig ausgenutzt, ohne dass das Ding dauernd durchschlägt, weil der Dämpfer am Ende sehr progessive wird. Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit 25 - 30 Sag, das sind etwa 15-17 mm und liegt im oberen Bereich von dem was Fusion empfiehlt. So geht das Bike auch noch super Bergauf. Erst recht wenn man die Gabel wenn's sehr steil wird absenkt.



Das war aber der orginal von Fusion für`s Freak customized Float R mit werkseingestelltem PP (s. auch dem Thread hier: http://proxify.com/p/011010A1000100...2313926686967686c696768743d666f782b666c6f6174 Post # 12 u. # 13). Du kannst dich aber auch mal an http://www.pepe-tuning.de/ wenden. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass er das werkseingestellte PP "entfernen" kann.

Gruss
chris


----------



## flowbike (12. April 2011)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ..
> Leider bügelt der Hinterbau mit dem Float R die Piste nicht so platt wie die Lyrik U-Turn vorne .
> 
> Jeder der früher sowohl vorne als auch hinten ausschließlich Stahlfedern gefahren ist wird sich wohl nie wirlich mit den Luftteilen anfreunden.
> ..


Ich fahr auch ne Lyrik u-turn, passt mit dem Dt hinten eigtl. prima.


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (12. April 2011)

hat jemand eine schwinge für ein 05er freak zu verkaufen?? oder kann man die bei fusion noch nachbestellen??

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das war aber der orginal von Fusion für`s Freak customized Float R mit werkseingestelltem PP (s. auch dem Thread hier: http://proxify.com/p/011010A1000100...2313926686967686c696768743d666f782b666c6f6174 Post # 12 u. # 13). Du kannst dich aber auch mal an http://www.pepe-tuning.de/ wenden. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass er das werkseingestellte PP "entfernen" kann.
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da soviel herzblut reinstecke. der dämpfer ist für einen luftdämpfer glaube ich schon ziemlich gut (soviel verschiedene bin ich ja noch nicht gefahren), aber so super gut wie ein stahlfederdämpfer wird er m.E. nie werden.

ich werde mir die passenden buchsen für den x-fusion vector rc besorgen und bis dahin noch ein bisschen mit der zugstufe spielen.

btw. hat noch jemand eine weiche feder (glaube gelb) bis 72 Kg für die lyrik u-turn rumliegen?


----------



## Manni (12. April 2011)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> hat jemand eine schwinge für ein 05er freak zu verkaufen?? oder kann man die bei fusion noch nachbestellen??
> 
> greez



Hallo,

in das Freak passen auch die neueren Schwingen. Ich habe auch einen 2005er Rahmen mit ner 2009er Schwinge.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Backwoods (12. April 2011)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Das war aber der orginal von Fusion für`s Freak customized Float R mit werkseingestelltem PP (s. auch dem Thread hier: http://proxify.com/p/011010A1000100...2313926686967686c696768743d666f782b666c6f6174 Post # 12 u. # 13). Du kannst dich aber auch mal an http://www.pepe-tuning.de/ wenden. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass er das werkseingestellte PP "entfernen" kann.
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Egänzung für Mr. Nice
Mein Post sollte natürlich kein Vorwurf an Dich sein!


----------



## flowbike (12. April 2011)

w_I_C_N_O schrieb:


> hat jemand eine schwinge für ein 05er freak zu verkaufen?? oder kann man die bei fusion noch nachbestellen??
> 
> greez


Hat es deine jetzt auch erwischt? Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, passen die aktuellen. Ruf am besten mal den Günter an, Nummer schick ich Dir per PN.


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. April 2011)

@backwoods
Nee, so hatte ich das auch nicht aufgefasst

Da ich bei Pepe aber schon meine Gabel hatte u. mit dem Service sehr zufrieden war u. er auch Dämpfer tuned dachte ich, dass es viel. für dich oder ein paar andere hier nicht uninteressant ist dies als altern. zu AkiraTuning, Tftuned mal gehört zu haben

Die von dir gemachte Erfahrung mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer kann ich nur teilen. Bin daher mal gespannt wie sich der  x-fusion vector rc schlägt.

Gruss
chris


----------



## w_I_C_N_O (16. April 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Hat es deine jetzt auch erwischt? Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, passen die aktuellen. Ruf am besten mal den Günter an, Nummer schick ich Dir per PN.



die hats schon vor einem halben jahr erwischt. aber ich will das bike jetzt verkaufen. von dem her brauch ich auch eine neue schwinge...

danke für die nummer. werd mich dann mal bei ihm melden. wer ist das genau??

greez simon


----------



## flowbike (17. April 2011)

Das ist der Günter, der macht den Service bei Fusion.


----------



## flowbike (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mein Freak jetzt zugunsten eines Transition Covert ausgemustert (war ne spontane Sache).
Wenn jemand also Interesse an nem neuwertigen Rahmen hat...
Bilder gibt's im Fotoalbum.


----------



## bikulus (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Flowbike

sieht schön aus der Rahmen, wie siehts denn da mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? Ist leider beim Freak net so doll

Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (2. Mai 2011)

Die Reifenfreiheit ist super, da passt locker ein Schwalbe 2.5er rein mit 64 Breite und hat dann immer noch ausreichend Luft (ca 1cm links und rechts)


----------



## derpedda (2. Mai 2011)

oder ein 2.7 Maxxis passt auch ohne Probleme. Zumindest bei den Modellen ab 2007 ist die Reifenfreiheit sehr gut.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2011)

@flowbike: Konntest Du das Covert schon ausgiebig testen? Wie fährt sich das denn im direkten Vergleich zum Freak? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## flowbike (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr ausgiebig noch nicht (ca. 12h) , aber zumindest so viel um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können.
Bei der Sitzposition war ich zunächst überrascht, da diese meinem Freak doch sehr ähnlich ist. Also ne niedrige Front, Oberrohrlänge nahezu identisch. Was aber auch sofort auffällt, ist, daß man nicht so sehr "hinten" sitzt. Das hat sich dann später an Anstiegen gezeigt. Da Covert klettert einfach besser und steigt auch nicht so schnell, bzw. muß man nicht so weit auf dem Sattel nach vorne turnen. 
Beim Hinterbau dachte ich zuerst, hmm, der is aber fluffig, obwohl der sag passte. Im Fahrbetrieb passt es aber super, der Hinterbau nutzt sehr viel Federweg ohne durchzuschlagen, er fühlt sich nach mehr als 150mm an. Ich bin hier aber noch am feintunen, der DHX bietet ja viele Möglichkeiten. Im Vergleich fühlte sich der Hinterbau des Freaks progressiver an, ich habe den Eindruck, das Covert "arbeitet" mehr. Rein von der Steifigkeit habe ich jetzt direkt keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Das Covert ist aber grade im Bereich der Schwinge sehr massiv gebaut. Da muß man schon viel anstellen, um das kaputt zu kriegen. Der Rahmen ist gut verarbeitet, alle Lager lassen sich leicht auswechseln, die Zugverlegung ist durchdacht. Einziger kleiner Nachteil. Es geht kein Flaschenhalter dran, für mich kein Problem, da ich immer mit Camelbak fahre.
Der Umstieg auf's Covert war nicht schwer, ich fühlte mich gleich zuhause.
Derzeit bin ich noch am überlegen, nen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen (200/57), damit hätte es dann ca. 170 FW. Meine Lyrik würde ich dann auch passend dazu umbauen. Mit etwas anderen Teilen, wäre ca 14 kg drin, das wäre dann kein schlechter Wert. Mal schauen.
Bis jetzt finde ich nix negatives am Covert, nur die Farbe ist nicht ganz meines, aber das läßt sich ja ändern ;-)


----------



## bikulus (2. Mai 2011)

Tja hab leider nen 06er Hinterbau und das ist nicht ideal. Hab heut mit Fusion tel, komm da aber auch nicht weiter. 
Mein Freak, jetzt mit Stahlfeder, Lyrik und 24er Hinterrad find ich schon toll, der Hinterbau ist echt Klasse und nen Flaschen halter hab ich auch, ist mit auch wichtig für lange Touren. Leider ist es so jetzt recht schwer und alle Massnahmen es leichter zu machen sind nicht nur sehr teuer, es ergeben sich auch Grenzen wegen Reifenfreiheit. Wenn ich auf leichtes 26 er Hinterrad wechsle, dann wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach und die Tretlagerhöhe wird auch schon wieder kritisch. Fürchte ich brauch ein neues Bike, aber wegen Flaschenhalter ist das Angebot schon wieder gering.
Mein Wunsch wäre das aktuelle Torque in der top Ausstattung, nur mit Flaschnhalter
Für Ideen und Anregungen bin ich dankbar
Gruß
 Bikulus


----------



## flowbike (2. Mai 2011)

wo du das Tretlager erwähnst:
Das ist beim Covert deutlich niedriger.

Hast Du dir schon mal das Giant Reign angeschaut?
Fahren 2 aus meiner Truppe und sind super zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (2. Mai 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Tja hab leider nen 06er Hinterbau und das ist nicht ideal. Hab heut mit Fusion tel, komm da aber auch nicht weiter.
> Mein Freak, jetzt mit Stahlfeder, Lyrik und 24er Hinterrad find ich schon toll, der Hinterbau ist echt Klasse und nen Flaschen halter hab ich auch, ist mit auch wichtig für lange Touren. Leider ist es so jetzt recht schwer und alle Massnahmen es leichter zu machen sind nicht nur sehr teuer, es ergeben sich auch Grenzen wegen Reifenfreiheit. Wenn ich auf leichtes 26 er Hinterrad wechsle, dann wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach und die Tretlagerhöhe wird auch schon wieder kritisch. Fürchte ich brauch ein neues Bike, aber wegen Flaschenhalter ist das Angebot schon wieder gering.
> Mein Wunsch wäre das aktuelle Torque in der top Ausstattung, nur mit Flaschnhalter
> Für Ideen und Anregungen bin ich dankbar
> ...



Du meintest sicher der Lenkwinkel wird zu steil


----------



## bikulus (3. Mai 2011)

stimmt wird zu steil
Jetzt hab ich ca 66° und das ist ideal
Bikulus


----------



## cdF600 (23. Mai 2011)

Bin ja schon länger am Überlegen wegen eines neuen Dämpfers.
Bei den Preisen wäre es eine Überlegung:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...8_1306148630_852bf4762af50f3e164b8f7983f65467


Evolver ISX 4 SPV und den Swinger Air 4-Way gäbe es in 200/56.
Hat einer da Erfahrung mit? Wäre das eine Verbesserung zum Float R (bin mit dem nicht unzufrieden).
Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der Ausgleichsbehälter Platz hat.
Fährt jemand einen Evolver im Freak Gr.M?


----------



## derfreaker (23. Mai 2011)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hat einer da Erfahrung mit? Wäre das eine Verbesserung zum Float R (bin mit dem nicht unzufrieden).
> Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der Ausgleichsbehälter Platz hat.
> Fährt jemand einen Evolver im Freak Gr.M?


hi cdF 600, float ist bei mir anfangs auf block gefahren. hab 2007 direkt auf den evolver isx4 ungerüstet (getauscht mit fusion). hab nix bereut. nur bei der einstellung piggy pack mit dem drehrad hab ich zwischen stufe 1 und 4 kein unterschied festgestellt. kein luftverlust bisher, etwas fummelige einstellung (für`s eigene wohlbefinden). fahre übrigens ein`s in grösse "s" und es passt mit dem einbau. wenn mein bock nicht schon so alt wäre, würde ich mir allerdings bsp. den fox van mit stahlfeder einbauen. hab mal den vanilla r probeweise gehabt und war super im freak.


----------



## cdF600 (24. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich schwebt mir ja auch ein Stahldämpfer vor. Die Preise sind halt echt verführerisch.....


----------



## missmarple (27. Mai 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> hab mal den vanilla r probeweise gehabt und war super im freak.



Ich habe den Vanilla R vor knapp zwei Jahren als Garantieaustausch (gegen den 2. defekten RP) bekommen und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit!  Auf dieses ganze Luftgedöns hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

wer kennt die genauen Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. die Aufnahme im Rahmen (Also jeweils die Breite oben und unten)?

Wenn ich am Rahmen oder an einem Ersatzdämpfer mit der Schieblehre messe komme ich so ungefähr auf:

oben 25,3
unten 22,3

Das passt insbsondere unten nicht gut zu den Standards von Fox (21,8 und 25,4)

Am Rahmen unten kann ich nicht sonderlich gut messen, weil der Dämpfer noch eingebaut ist. Gemessen hab ich auch am original Dämper der Rahmen mal drinnen war (RS Monarch 2.1) 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## flowbike (17. Juni 2011)

ich hab hier noch a paar unbenutzte, selbst gedrehte Alubuchsen für Fox rumliegen.
Bei Interesse > PN


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich hab hier noch a paar unbenutzte, selbst gedrehte Alubuchsen für Fox rumliegen.
> Bei Interesse > PN



Danke für's Angebot.
Ich brauch die aber für einen X-Fusion Vector Pro RCL (o.ä.)
Ich glaube die haben einen anderen Aussendurchmesser - wir können ja beide mal messen


----------



## flowbike (17. Juni 2011)

kann ich morgen mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (2. Juli 2011)

hallo, hat jemand so was verbaut: umlenkrolle dreht sich nicht beim festziehen der schrauben, oder soll die an dem bashguard anliegen zum mitdrehen? oder soll die sich gar nicht mitdrehen. wenn ich das ding lockerer mache, hab ich die befürchtung, dass sich die rolle beim biken über kurz oder lang verabschiedet. hat jemand eine lösung parat?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flowbike (2. Juli 2011)

Die Rolle soll sich natürlich frei drehen.
Leg mal unter den Bolzen, an der Stelle wo er auf dem Blech aufliegt, eine U-Scheibe drunter. Der Bolzen ist relativ kurz bemessen, so daß er beim Festziehen gerne die Rolle klemmt.


----------



## derfreaker (2. Juli 2011)

hi flowbike, hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich schon eine u-scheibe drunterhatte. nix für ungut. mein letzter stand: mit loctite mittelfest längere schraube angezogen, grad so, dass die rolle sich noch dreht (hab mal ordentlich fett druntergemacht). warte jetzt, bis der kleber sich verhärtet. werden sehen, ob`s dranbleibt oder abfällt.


----------



## flowbike (2. Juli 2011)

ich hab ja auch die blackspire, Bei mir hat das mit der U-Scheibe dicke gereicht, wackelt jetzt eher a bissle.
Wenn Du aber ne längere Schraube nimmst, kannst die ja auch von hinten kontern, oder?


----------



## cdF600 (4. Juli 2011)

Bei mir dreht die sich einwandfrei mit. Die Rolle ist doch so gelagert dass sie sich durch die Schraube nicht verklemmt.

Fährt jemand die "Rubber Queen" in 2,4 auf dem Freak? Passt die in den Hinterbau?


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Juli 2011)

Habe die RQ 2.4 im Raid und dort ist noch etwas Platz auf beiden Seiten. 
Nach meinem Empfinden kaum größer als der NN 2.4, vllt 1-2mm...

Schätze dann dürftes auch beim freak passen.


----------



## xalex (11. Juli 2011)

hab gestern im rucksack noch ein fusionschaltauge gefunden... hüstel

braucht jemand eins? dann bitte pn


----------



## cdF600 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Freaks!
Habt ihr den Team-Rahmen im Bikemarkt gesehen?
Dass der Rahmen an der Stelle beidseitig bricht kommt mir schon echt komisch vor.
Passen Umlenkhebel, Sitzstreben und Wippe des Team-Rahmens an ein normales Freak?


----------



## flowbike (30. August 2011)

Das Team hatte einen überarbeitetes Float link (plus).
Ob die Teile bei dir passen? wer weiß und vor allem, wer will das schon?

Der Bruch ist übrigens sehr merkwürdig. Für nen kaputten Rahmen 200 haben zu wollen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (30. August 2011)

Hallo
hatte vor paar Monaten mal mit Fusion tel. es ging um Geometrie usw. Da war dann auch eine Aussage, dass die Hinterbauten da nicht harmonieren. Wäre sonst meine Idee gewesen mein Freak zu pimpen
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## cdF600 (31. August 2011)

Tja, da hatten wir wohl den gleichen Gedanken.......


----------



## big-p-fan (1. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir jemand die Anzugsmomente der Schrauben am Hinterbau und am Dämpfer mitteilen? 

Thanx for help.


----------



## spex (1. September 2011)

8-10 Nm und mit Locktite mittel sichern


----------



## Manni (1. September 2011)

spex schrieb:


> Locktite mittel sichern



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, bei mir hat sich aufm Alpencross ständig eine Schraube der Wippe gelöst, hatte ich nicht mit Locktite gesichert. Habs zum Glück gemerkt bevor das Gewinde kaputt/die Schraube weg war. 

Jetzt hält sie wieder.

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## lesezirkel (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin erst kürzlich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, weil mich meine Basteleien an einem Singular Peregrin und nem On-One 456 etwas beschäftigen ... aber hab mich dann auch etwas an meine Zeiten im Schwarzwald erinnert und mal nach dem "hängt unter der Decke" Rad gesucht und siehe da es hat einen eigenen Thread.

habe mich noch nicht komplett durchgelesen aber hab bisher erst von 06 Freaks gelesen und den folgenden.

Hier mal ein Freak im Wintereinsatz nachdem ich es bekommen hatte - Februar 2005.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Lesezirkel
ja das Feak mag auch Winter und Schnee
Ich bin leider dabei mit von meinem Freak zu trennen, leider gibts bei Fusion für mich keine passende ALternative. Bisher hat es mir treue Dienste geleistet und ich hatte viel Spaß damit
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## lesezirkel (14. Oktober 2011)

JA mein Freak war auch gut vor 5 Jahren...es ist sogar eigentlich jetzt noch gut bloss für die Berliner Steppenlandschaft etwas überdimensioniert und fristet daher sein dasein hübsch an der Decke zu hängen und vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder bergiges Gelände zu sehen.

Vermutlich wenn es aber kaputt geht wird es wohl auch durch etwas anderes ersetzt.


----------



## 01wheeler (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte mir für mein Freak einen Coil Dämpfer (Van) zulegen. 
Im Bikemarkt gibt es da einige Angebote.

Welche Federhärte würde bei 95 kg Fahrergewicht im Freak passen?
Wollte so bei + 30% SAG landen.

Danke für die Antworten

Frank


----------



## big-p-fan (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe in meinem Freak, welches ich gerade wieder mit "Altteilen" am Aufbauen bin, ebenfalls einen VAN verbaut. Bei meinem Gewicht von 78kg zzgl. Ausrüstung habe ich eine 450er Feder verbaut und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Allerdings habe ich mit dieser Feder auf jeden Fall weniger als 30% SAG. 
Würde an deiner Stelle mal ne 500er ggf. 550er in die engere Wahl nehmen. 

Von Fox gibt es ein Tool zur Berechnung der Federhärte im Netz (Excel-Tool). Gib einfach mal in Google die Suchbegriffe ein, sollte eigentlich schnell zu finden sein.


----------



## cdF600 (12. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Angle-Set im Freak zu verbauen? Hat das schon mal jemand versucht? Hätte gern den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher. Die andere Option wäre eine längere Gabel zu verbauen, was aber erstens nicht für das Freak nicht freigegeben ist, und zweitens die teuere Version wäre
Die Option (ich glaube von "Bikulus") mit dem 24'er Hinterrad finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd und schon sehr speziell.....


----------



## raschaa (12. Januar 2012)

guck mal hier

http://www.ofanaim.net/prodspec.html


----------



## esmirald_h (12. Januar 2012)

oder: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## cdF600 (13. Januar 2012)

Puh! Danke für die Links. Der erstere kommt mir schon sehr exotisch vor....
Hat schon einer Erfahrungen damit im Freak und kan berichten?


----------



## raschaa (13. Januar 2012)

erfahrungen im freak wohl kaum... aber im mtbr-forum sind viele die begeistert sind


----------



## Backwoods (13. Januar 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Angle-Set im Freak zu verbauen? Hat das schon mal jemand versucht? Hätte gern den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher. Die andere Option wäre eine längere Gabel zu verbauen, was aber erstens nicht für das Freak nicht freigegeben ist, und zweitens die teuere Version wäre
> Die Option (ich glaube von "Bikulus") mit dem 24'er Hinterrad finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd und schon sehr speziell.....



Was ist eigentlich der Grund dafür, den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen? Das Bike wird doch dann viel weniger wendig und ist nicht mehr so agil. wär doch eigentlich schade auf den Trails.

Wenn's dir jetzt zu kippelig ist kannst du auch erstmal einen längeren vorbau probieren und dafür die gekröpfte sattelstütze durch eine gerade ersetzten. dann sitzt du auch nicht mehr so weit hinter dem tretlager.

viel spass beim testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. Januar 2012)

"weniger wendig" und stabilität bei speed sind halt immer ein kompromiss. wenn man feststellt, dass man gerne "schneller" fahren würde/könnte dann hilft einem der flache lenkwinkel schon weiter, der verlust an wendigkeit wäre imho beim freak mit seinem relativ steilen lenkwinkel verschmerzbar. schau dir aktuelle enduro geo's mal an...

die klettereigenschaften können sich sogar verbessern, das tretlager kommt ein hauch tiefer und der sitzwinkel wird ebenfalls ein wenig steiler.

letztenendes kommt es auf ein versuch an ob es dem individuellen fahrstil entgegenkommt.

würde mich freuen wenn cdf600 so er das tatsächlich umsetzt mal berichtet, spiele auch mit dem gedanken. allerdings ist das steuerrohr bei einem L freak etwas zu lang für mehr als 1 grad, bin schon am überlegen es oben kürzer zu fräsen...


----------



## flowbike (14. Januar 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> ..
> 
> die klettereigenschaften können sich sogar verbessern, das tretlager kommt ein hauch tiefer und der sitzwinkel wird ebenfalls ein wenig steiler.
> .....


bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## raschaa (14. Januar 2012)

klar! front kommt runter -> sitzwinkel steiler + tretlager runter

logisch dass das marginal ist, aber immerhin besser als anders herum^^

letztenendes hoffe ich die zusätzliche länge meiner auf 172mm gepimpte lyrik etwas zu kompensieren


----------



## flowbike (14. Januar 2012)

ich dachte hier ging's darum den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen?


----------



## raschaa (14. Januar 2012)

tut's ja auch...

http://www.ofanaim.net/geometry.html


----------



## DJT (14. Januar 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Puh! Danke für die Links. Der erstere kommt mir schon sehr exotisch vor....
> Hat schon einer Erfahrungen damit im Freak und kan berichten?



Kuck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502877&page=59
(zwar nicht am Freak aber bezüglich des "exotischen"-Links)


----------



## cdF600 (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm, weiß noch nicht ob ich das wirklich mache. Bin halt auf den Gedanken gekommen, da die aktuellen Enduros alle Richtung flacherer Lenkwinkel gehen. Prinzipiell bin ich mit dem Freak ja zufrieden. Bei Investitionen in den Rahmen (Teile die also evtl in einen anderen Rahmen nicht passen) hat man als gebranntes Kind halt immer im Hinterkopf die Frage wie lange das Freak es noch macht. Ich schone mein Freak nicht, und fahre auch nicht unbedingt Materialschonend. Wenn noch mal was bricht, kommt definitiv ein neuer Rahmen (eines anderen Herstellers) her. 
Eine Sonderanfertigung wollte ich deshalb auf keinen Fall.


----------



## raschaa (16. Januar 2012)

jo, so ähnlich sehe ich das auch. da man nicht weiss wie lange das freak in einem stück bleibt werde ich keine teile kaufen die ich nicht auf ein anderes bike auch bauen kann. eigentlich schade denn irgendwie ist das freak schon ein geiles bike, aber die marktpräsenz der firma fusion läßt für die zukunft nicht wirklich hoffen....


----------



## cdF600 (17. Januar 2012)

Marktpräsenz und Fusion! Zwei Dinge die sich momentan widersprechen....


In letzter Zeit tauchen ab und zu Freaks im Bikemarkt auf. Was mir auffällt, haben die noch die Kettenstrebe der 1. Generation (Fachwerk),
aber schon neuere Decals.

z.B.:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462842/cat/all

Ich dachte die "durchsichtige" "Fachwerkskonstruktion" hätten die schon 2006 geändert.... 
Es gibt also auch Freaks die mit der alten Schwinge jahrelang gehalten haben. Das gibt einem wieder Hoffnung. 

Solange es hält sehe ich momentan keinen Grund den Rahmen zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (17. Januar 2012)

das scheint mir dennoch eine andere schwinge zu sein denn das unterste loch (über dem quer eingeschweissten rohr) ist nämlich rund und nicht mehr quadratisch mit runden ecken.... decals deuten auf ein jüngeres baujahr. meine mit der dämpferaufnahme aus dem vollen (ohne fachwerk) hält heute noch (toitoitoi).


----------



## cdF600 (17. Januar 2012)

Habe schon die dritte Schwinge in meinem.
Die erste wurde direkt beim Kauf nach Beratung von Tobias (der hat hier mal den Fusion-Support gemacht) hier im Forum gegen die überarbeitete getauscht. Die ist dann nach 3 Jahren gerissen. Habe da eine Neue auf Kulanz erhalten. Das ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr her. 
Bei mir ist also eine der neuesten Generation kaputt gegangen. 
Das scheinen die nie richtig in den Griff bekommen zu haben.
Das Votec VSX das meiner Meinung nach die neueste Freak-Entwicklung von Bodo Probst für Fusion war, die der dann aber mitgenommen hat, hatte diese speziellen Probleme meines Wissens nie.
Habe hier jetzt schon länger nichts mehr von neuen Rahmenbrüchen gelesen. Vielleicht sind die fehlerhaften Teile jetzt alle getauscht und die letzten überlebenden Fusions halten....


----------



## raschaa (17. Januar 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die fehlerhaften Teile jetzt alle getauscht und die letzten überlebenden Fusions halten....



Ich würde es den Besitzern jedenfalls wünschen. Ich hatte ja auch 2009 meine Whiplash Rahmen reklamiert und nach langem warten ein update Rahmen bekommen. der hat einen guten eindruck gemacht nur nach 9 monaten haben wir den sponsoring deal mit nicolai abgeschlossen und ich habe es schweren herzens verkauft (für'n knopp und'n klicker) und fahre seitdem Ion. Das ist natürlich vom technischen und support standpunkt her ne ganz andere liga^^

jedenfalls fahre ich mein freak immer noch sehr gerne und hoffe es hält nochn paar tage. bis jetzt hat es selbst die freeride einlagen gut überstanden....und wenn es dann doch zerbröselt gibts ein helius am oder ein mojo hd


----------



## Michael_MTB (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Freak´ies,
Ich bin auch glücklicher (oder auch nicht) besitzer von 2 Freak Team aus dem Jahr 2008. Eines davon habe ich als leichtes Allmountain mit kpl. Luftfederung und eines als Enduro mit kpl. Stahlfederung aufgebaut. Ich bin an sich vom Freak sehr begeistert (sonnst hätte ich ja auch nicht gleich 2) jedoch was Brüche und Risse angeht ein gebrantes Kind. An beiden Rahmen war bereits der Haptrahmen gerissen (wo das Sitzrohr in die beiden Rohre übergeht die den Dämpfer umschliesen). Dies habe ich geschweißt und mit Gussets verstärkt (ähnlich wie beim Freak extreme).
Im November habe ich es dann innerhalb von 2 Wochen geschaft das bei beiden Rädern die Kettenstrebe angerissen ist  







Das hat mir erstmal den Rest gegeben. Ich bin jedoch von den Fahreigentschaften, auch im vergleich zu neueren Bikes, absolut überzeugt und habe mich wiedermal zu einer reparatur entschieden.

Für das "Allmountain" habe ich mir eine neue von Fusion besorgt, der Kontakt  freundlich und die aktion innerhalb von einer Woche über die Bühne. Kostenpunkt 150,- plus Mwst.

Für das "Enduro" hab ich die Schwinge dieses mal nicht selbst sondern von Nicolai schweißen und verstärken lassen (Alutech hat eine reparatur an Fremdfabrikaten aufgrund von zu hoher Auslastung abgelehnt). Der Service bei Nicolai ist wirklich tadellos, supernett, kompetend und auch schnell (abeloxieren, schweißen und richten inerhalb von knapp 3 wochen) und das für einen erstkunden der mit einem Fremdfabrikat ankommt. Kostenpunkt 134,- plus Mwst.

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt ruhe habe. Sollte sich jetzt aber wieder ein schaden ereignen werde ich wohl auch auf ein anderes Fabrikat wechseln. Mich stört halt das ich immer im kopf habe das wieder etwas kaputt geht. Wenn an einem Rad jetzt wieder was kaputt geht werde ich wohl das Enruro gegen ein Alutech Fanes oder ein Nicolai Helius wechseln.

gruß Michael


----------



## raschaa (18. Januar 2012)

mein beileid^^

aber cool von Kalle, dass er es dir repariert hat und das auch noch zu einem fairen kurs...

interessant finde ich die tatsache, dass scheinbar ältere modelle freak und whiplash weniger defekte aufweisen wie die ab 07/08. der riss am "krückstock" war ja auch beim whip ein klassiker, witzigerweise bei den 05/06 modellen kam es so gut wie nie vor. vielleicht habe ich glück mit meinem "alten" 06er freak...


----------



## Michael_MTB (18. Januar 2012)

Danke fürs beileid.
Ich denke das es auch an der asymetrischen Ausführung der Kettenstrebe liegt. Dadurch bekommt man im Frästeil immer ein Biegemoment. Nicolai macht sowas ja bei keinem Rad.

Das der erste hauptrahmen gerissen ist nachdem ich den SKULL am Gardasee nicht gerade schonend runter bin hab ich ja noch akzeptiert aber das beide schwingen innerhalb von 2 Wochen kaputt gegangen sind hat mich schon fertig gemacht. Wobei ich mich nicht mal erinnern kann das ich das Rad stark belastet hab. 

Da ich mir für ein Rad eine neue Schwinge bei Fusion besorgt habe ist ja noch eine gerissene da. Die werd ich wieder selbst schweißen und ordentlich mit knotenblechen verstärken.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt die ausfräßungen im knochen mit epoxidharz auszugiesen um die verwindungssteifigkeit an der stelle zu erhöhen.

ich werd dann mal ein Foto von meiner verstärkten Variante einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. Januar 2012)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke fürs beileid.
> Ich denke das es auch an der asymetrischen Ausführung der Kettenstrebe liegt. Dadurch bekommt man im Frästeil immer ein Biegemoment. Nicolai macht sowas ja bei keinem Rad.
> 
> Das der erste hauptrahmen gerissen ist nachdem ich den SKULL am Gardasee nicht gerade schonend runter bin hab ich ja noch akzeptiert aber das beide schwingen innerhalb von 2 Wochen kaputt gegangen sind hat mich schon fertig gemacht. Wobei ich mich nicht mal erinnern kann das ich das Rad stark belastet hab.
> ...



Hallo Michael,

was verwendest du für einen schweißzusatzwerkstoff?
hast du nach dem schweissen eine wärmebehandlung gemacht oder einfach nur zusammengebrutzelt?

kennst du die aluminiumlegierung die fusion (beim freak) verwendet
die genaue bezeichnung (z.B. werkstoffnummer) oder wenigstens die klasse (5000er, 6000er oder am ende sogar 7000er)

ich frag mich, ob die brüche alleine an der konstruktion/geometrie liegen oder ob da noch was anderes ungünstiges mit reinspielt.


----------



## raschaa (21. Januar 2012)

will's nicht beschwören, glaube aber sowas in der richtung:

 AlCu4PbMgMn F40


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2012)

Das ärgerliche an den Brüchen ist ja eben dass die nicht bei krassen Aktionen passieren. Man kann die übelsten Dinge damit anstellen und das machen die klaglos mit. Mein Hauptrahmen ist mir vor 2 Jahren am Oberrohr an der Verbindungsstelle zum Sitzrohrgusset auf einem Kiesweg auf dem Weg zum Trail grissen. Ich schaue nach unten und sehe den Riss quer über das Oberrohr. Beim vorherigen Putzen war der Riss definitiv noch nicht da. Hab auch noch icht gelesen dass es ein Fusion bei einer krassen Aktion zerlegt hat. Ist imho ein schwerer Material/Verarbeitungsfehler.


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Januar 2012)

Oft sind es die Zugkräfte beim pedalieren oder bremsen die beim "berechnen" weniger beachtet werden und dann die vorhandenen Haarrisse ausweiten...  
Das sind nunmal andere Belastungen als auf dem Trail (wo man ja neben bei auch nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt, ergo auch keine direkte Belastung am Sitzrohr-Oberrohrgusset). 

Nundenn, gibt auch allerlei Heilmittel wie Sand in den Rahmen füllen. Hat das schon jemand probiert?


----------



## Michael_MTB (21. Januar 2012)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> was verwendest du für einen schweißzusatzwerkstoff?
> hast du nach dem schweissen eine wärmebehandlung gemacht oder einfach nur zusammengebrutzelt?
> ...



Servus,
Als zusatzwerkstoff habe ich reinaluminium verwendet. Das ist so üblich bei Reparaturschweißungen an 6000er legierungen. Es müsste eine 6061er legierung sein. Eine wärmebehandlung ist bei einer Reparatur nicht sinnvoll, die neu geschweißte naht würde zwar warm auslagern aber die alten nãhte am rahmen würden ihre ausscheidungshärtung wieder verlieren. Deshalb muss man nach dem schweißen min 4 Wochen warten damit aushärtungen durch kaltauslagern entstehen. Macht Nicolai auch so bei Reparaturen.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe denke ich das der riss an der kettenstrebe daran liegt das Sie sich zu stark verwindet. Dadurch das sie asymetrisch ist entsteht bei Belastung ein starkes biegemoment. Das frästeil ist nicht steif genug. 

Aber Achtung das ist teilweise rein spekulativ und gefährliches halbwissen  
Bis jetzt hält es aber wieder...
Gruß Michael


----------



## Hans (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo 

hatte eigentlich das Freak EX auch die Probleme mit den Rahmenbrüchen ?

ist der Rahmen schwerer als der normale Freak? wieviel?

Danke

Hans


----------



## cdF600 (25. Januar 2012)

Glaube nicht dass so besonders viele Freak EX existieren. Hier im Forum weiß ich nur vom User "Schreiner" der eines hatte. Der ist soweit ich mich erinnern kann nach einem Rahmenbruch bei seinem EX auf ein LV901 umgestiegen. Bilder von Freak EX - Aufbauten sind sehr selten. Hab versucht bei meinem Rahmenbruch vor ca 2 Jahren bei Fusion einen Wechsel auf einen EX Rahmen durchzukriegen und hätte sogar einen Aufpreis bezahlt. Da haben die sich aber gar nicht darauf einlassen wollen. Keine Ahnung warum. 
Da man hier von Rahmenbrüchen bei nahezu allen Modellen gelesen hat, glaube ich dass das Problem kein Konstruktions- sondern ein Fertigungsproblem in Verbindung mit schlechtem Materialeinsatz war.


----------



## raschaa (25. Januar 2012)

also was die rahmenbrüche im bereich des krückstocks (wo der dämpfer durchgeht) betrifft glaube ich wohl, dass es eher ein konstruktives problem war. als mein whip damals gerissen ist hieß es es wird ein update rahmen geben wenn ich warten wollte (was nachher ca. 6 monate gedauert hat...). im zuge der entwicklung des "updates" haben die wohl etliche (10-12) prototypen geschrottet bis sie eine zufriedenstellende lösung hatten. als dieser rahmen dann auf den markt kam war fusion schon mehr oder minder vom markt verschwunden so dass es wohl nur wenige gibt die da draussen rumfahren und man so natürlich kaum eine vergleichsmöglichkeit hat ob das problem dann gelöst war. mein bike rollt wohl schon noch rum aber wird nicht wirklich hart ran genommen...

bei einem schnack mit Kalle Nicolai vor einiger zeit meinte er zu mir es wäre schon beachtlich was für belastungen das sitzrohr im allgemeinen ausgesetzt ist (und das jetzt nicht primär vom gewicht des fahrers auf dem sattel) und bei dem float link kamen noch die kräfte von der wippenlagerung am sitzrohr hinzu. wenn man sich vorstellt ein fahrer stimmt den dämpfer tendenziell zu weich ab und es schlägt öfters durch, dann geht da an der stelle kräftemäßig schwer die post ab....

soweit ich weiss ist die stelle beim VSX ja ein gussteil, was wesentlich mehr sinn macht als dieses rohr gestückele bei fusion...

my2cents


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Februar 2012)

Alle Jahre (Wochen) wieder.
Nach dem ich wieder funktionstüchtige Kettenstreben habe, ist mir doch hin und wieder ein kleines knarz Geräusch im Wiegetritt aufgefallen. Nach gründlicher Suche habe ich natürlich (wie sollte es auch anders sein) wieder einen Riß gefunden. Also schnell den Bock zerlegt und ran ans Schweißgerät. Jetzt hat eines meiner Freaks wieder ein paar neue Nähte und ein neues Knotenblech






Na mal sehen wie lange es jetzt hält.

Vielleicht lasse ich es auch gleich blank damit man die Wunden besser sehen kann


----------



## Michael_MTB (16. Februar 2012)

So jetzt hat der RAhmen auch wieder Farbe 





und so ist es wieder aufgebaut








wenn ich es das erste mal wieder ausführe mach ich ein paar schöne Bilder in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (16. Februar 2012)

Heute war ich endlich wieder heizen.
Hier ein Bild in der Wildbahn.


----------



## metalorch (16. Februar 2012)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Alle Jahre (Wochen) wieder.
> Nach dem ich wieder funktionstüchtige Kettenstreben habe, ist mir doch hin und wieder ein kleines knarz Geräusch im Wiegetritt aufgefallen. Nach gründlicher Suche habe ich natürlich (wie sollte es auch anders sein) wieder einen Riß gefunden. Also schnell den Bock zerlegt und ran ans Schweißgerät. Jetzt hat eines meiner Freaks wieder ein paar neue Nähte und ein neues Knotenblech
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCL (7. April 2012)

Ich hatte am Freak auch eine gerissene Kettenstrebe ( die übliche Ecke )habe diese durch eine neue ersetzt.
Die neue habe ich 8 Monate gefahren. (ist noch ganz)
Die ALTE habe ich erstmal auf vorderman gebracht.
Risse zugeschweißt und noch Verstärkungsbleche draufgebraten.
Die ALTE habe ich wieder eingebaut und fährt wesentlich spurstabiler.
Fühlt sich steifer an.


----------



## raschaa (7. April 2012)

bilder?


----------



## Michael_MTB (10. April 2012)

ich würde auch gern Bilder sehen, habe auch noch eine gerissene kettenstrebe liegen die ich wieder fit machen will
gruß Michael


----------



## cdF600 (10. April 2012)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Hab auch noch eine gerissene Strebe da.......


----------



## RCL (12. April 2012)

Der Riss war wie bei dem geposteten Bild bei der Nr 1576.
Ich selber habe kein so deutliches Foto gemacht.
Der Riss ging 3/4 um das Rohr.
Nachdem ich die neue Schwinge hatte, habe ich diese vermessen.
Dann hatte ich eine Lehre gebaut.
Erst den Riss, danach die Bleche geschweißt und immer darauf geachtet das die "Form" noch da war.
Es mußte noch einwenig gerichtet werden, was mit hohem Kraftaufwand 
verbunden war (die Festigkeit merkt man wirklich beim fahren).
Dagegen fühlt sich die Orginalschwinge wabelig an (lässt sich auch leichter verformen).


----------



## cdF600 (13. April 2012)

Das schaut stabil aus!
Aus welchem Baujahr stammt denn die Schwinge? 
Mich machen die Zugführungen an der linken Kettenstrebe stutzig.
Die sind mir so noch nie an einem Freak aufgefallen.
Und machen die so weit hinten Sinn? Den Leitungsbogen zur Bremse stelle ich mir ziemlich krass vor!


----------



## Michael_MTB (13. April 2012)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
und auch schöne Schweißvorrichtung 
so eine habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen, denke auch das sie älter ist.
waren die asymetrischen Kettenstreben eigentlich nur bei den Team Rahmen oder gab es die auch bei den "normalen" Freak´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. April 2012)

feine arbeit! da lacht des maschinenbauers herz^^

was hast du für ein alu für die bleche genommen und was für ein schweisszusatz?


----------



## RCL (14. April 2012)

Ich habe ein normales 06 Baujahr.
Die Zughalter habe ich nachträglich drangebaut.
Die brauche ich für das hier ... siehe Bild.(Im Moment das leichteste Teil)
Bild 5 zeigt noch die Baustelle
Fertig zusammengebaut ein Mehrgewicht von 200g.
Das Float Link arbeitet einfach super deshalb habe ich auf das Gewicht geachtet damit der Hinterbau nicht hinterher lahmt. Das ist aber eine andere Baustelle sowie Thread.
Zum schweißen :
Der Rahmen ist natürlich auch schon geschweißt worden.
Das hat ein Betrieb bei mir um die Ecke gemacht (war erstaunt wieviel Meter Alu die so am Tag schweißen). Ich kann viel machen aber das war mir zu heikel, mit dem selberschweißen.
Das Alublech war aus dem Betrieb und wurde von mir passend geschnitten. Dies wurde dort geschweißt.
Keine Ahnung was beim schweißen verwendet wurde.  
Hält noch.


----------



## cdF600 (16. April 2012)

Das schaut interessant aus. Zeig mal ein Bild des kompletten Rads.


----------



## RCL (18. April 2012)

Werde noch einige Teile ändern.
Optisch wird der Bock erst im Winter aufgearbeitet.(will meinen Spaß haben und fahren)


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. April 2012)

Ich würde aus Geldmangel mein erst vor nicht mal einem Jahr gebraucht erstandenen Freak veräussern. 
Es ist ein 07er Modell in größe S, der Zustand ist halt dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend gebraucht aber ich habe ihn gut in Schuss gebracht/gehalten. 

Eine traurige Sache und wenn er nicht in gute Hände kommt geb ich ihn auch nicht her, daher poste ich erst einmal hier bevor ich den Schritt in den Bikemarkt mache. 

Viele Grüße Mathias


----------



## Schraubereddie (14. September 2012)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Habe meinem Freak nun endlich eine Kettenführung gegönnt.
> Dreist ET --> 3-fach von G-Junkies
> 
> Anbei Bilder zur Ansicht.
> ...




  Wie bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (9. November 2012)

Mal kurz gefragt. Der sollte doch passen:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p785a422814568d75f41de7ad225fce40/s/Shimano-XT-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-Down-Swing-Dual-Pull-66-69ï¿½-FD-M771-10D.html

E-Type Halterung und Schrauben sind ja vorhanden. Mein Umwerfer schlackert wie blÃ¶d. VÃ¶llig ausgeleiert das Ding. KÃ¼ndigt sich schon lÃ¤nger an, aber jetzt leidet die Schaltperformance.


----------



## 01wheeler (10. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Freak? 
Rahmen oder komplett


----------



## cdF600 (18. Januar 2013)

Hi "Freaks"!
Hier mal ein letztes Bild meines Freaks:






Habe mal wieder einen Riss im Rahmen. Oberhalb des Gussets im Sitzrohr:





Ein anderer Rahmen ist schon da. Habe die Faxen dicke. 
Das Freak hat mir viel Freude, aber auch Ärger gemacht.

Gekauft habe ich es im Frühjahr 2008. Es war ein Auslaufmodell das mein Händler günstig abgab, da er Spezialized-Concept-Store wurde. kurz nach meiner Nachfrage hier im Forum bekam ich die Info dass die Kettenstrebe noch auf die neueste Version getauscht wird wenn ich das Bike nehme. Da funktionierte der Fusion-Support (Tobias) vorbildlich. 





Knappe 2 Jahre später dann das:





Kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie ein kapitaler Rahmenschaden. Ich bekam einen neuen Hauptrahmen + Sitzstreben. Ich rüstete das Freak etwas auf. Neue Gabel + Bremsen mit dem neuen Rahmen (2007'er Modell) machten das Freak abfahrtstauglicher.





Ein gutes Jahr später war dann die Schwinge dran:





Fusion und mein Händler zeigten sich kulant und ich bekam eine neue Schwinge.

Das Freak machte mir dann richtig Freude.





Letzte Ausbaustufe:





Ich bin seit dem Kauf ca 20000 km mit dem Freak zu jeder Jahreszeit gefahren. Die Fahreigenschaften können auch aktuelle Enduros kaum toppen (habe einige getestet, da das Ende immer irgendwie im Hinterkopf herumspukt).
Bei meinen Brüchen hat sich Fusion immer vorbildlich und kulant gezeigt. Sollte Fusion seine Bikes wieder so am Markt platzieren können, und sie die Qualitätsprobleme in den Griff bekommen, ist das der Punkt der für mich für Fusion spräche. Jetzt bin ich aber erst mal hier weg und hoffe auf eine bruchfreie Zeit mit dem Last-Herb Rahmen der schon auf den Aufbau wartet.

Edit: sollte jemand Interesse an dem defekten Rahmen (incl. Steuersatz) haben (vielleicht kann ja jemand schweißen, oder als Esatzteile), bitte PM mit Angebot. Habe auch noch einige Lager und glaube ein Schaltauge übrig. Auch der original Fox Float mit Huber Bushings geht demnächst in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Hans (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

eigentlich schade um die Freak´s - hatte zwei davon und war vom Hinterbau und der Geo immer begeistert.

Und deshalb hab ich mir jetzt einen Votec V.SX Rahmen geholt. Den gibt es aktuell für 599,00 im Ausverkauf - und der hat genau den Hinterbau vom Freak made by Bodo Probst 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## rider1970 (18. Januar 2013)

@cdF600
Danke für deine schöne Historie des freaks. Hatte auch eins und war in der Summe doch sehr zufrieden damit. "Meins" wird soweit ich weiss auch noch regelmässig gefahren


----------



## cdF600 (19. Januar 2013)

@ Hans: mit dem VSX hatte ich mich auch beschäftigt. Aber da gefällt mir nicht was mit der Firma los ist, noch sind die völlig problemlos. 

Als Ersatz kamen für mich Nicolai Helius, Alutech Fanes, Cheetah MS oder Last Herb in Frage. Da hab ich dann beim Last-Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt zugeschlagen. Probefahrt steht noch aus. Kann dann ja mal berichten.

Grüße


----------



## arise (21. Januar 2013)

na dann viel spaß mit dem sag-monster. high engeniering r b funktioniert anderst !


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2013)

Naja als "technical  reference" hat sich Fusion auch nicht gerade bewiesen. Die abfahrtsorientiertere Auslegung des Last kommt mir gelegen. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung meines Freaks anschaut sieht man dass das auch immer Bergaborientierter wurde. Wenn es annähernd an die Funktion des Freaks hinkommt bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## cdF600 (16. Februar 2013)

Kann ja mal einen kurzen Vergleich vom Freak zum Herb FR ziehen (interessiert vielleicht den eEinen oder Anderen): 
Das Freak klettert besser. Der Hinterbau ist straffer und die Kinematik etwas antriebsneutraler. Der Hinterbau des Herb's ist dafür wesentlich fluffiger und sensibler. Im ersten Moment ist man etwas irritiert, wenn man sich draufsetzt und das Bike in den SAG sinkt. Sobald man in Fahrt ist, vergisst man das aber schnell und es geht gut voran. Bergab ist das Herb eine Macht. Da kann imho das sehr gute Freak nicht mehr mithalten.
Das hohe Rahmengewicht trübt den Bergaufspaß natürlich. 

Alles in Allem bin ich Zufrieden. Ich habe mir ein stabiles Freak mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gewünscht. Das kann das Herb erfüllen.


----------

